# Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

I know theres already a thred like this i just wanted to make my own!

I will click evryones eggs that they post on here

PLEASE DONT LET THEM DIE BECAUSE THERE CuTE =)










here are my pokemon eggs!

















*Here's a list of eggs for you to click.*  To get on the list you must have 1,000 or more total interactions and be a member of TBT.  Just send a PM to Darthgohan1 with a link to your party (like the links below).
Darthgohan1 - http://gpxplus.net/user/darthgohan1
Lewis - http://gpxplus.net/user/Orisyke
Silverstorms - http://gpxplus.net/user/Silverstorms
Draco Roar - http://gpxplus.net/user/Draco+Roar
Horus - http://gpxplus.net/user/Horus
MattyofAlbion - http://gpxplus.net/user/Osiris6
ACdude - http://gpxplus.net/user/Bobdapeach
John102 - http://gpxplus.net/user/John102
Nephewjack - http://gpxplus.net/user/nephewjack
Pokeboy - http://gpxplus.net/user/Snackfast
Pear40 - http://gpxplus.net/user/pear40


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill click yos if u click mine xD


cough quiz answers cough
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7187344/4/


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

k


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kk clicked


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click on mine thanks


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> please click on mine thanks


clicked can you click on myn?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure thing


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Sure thing


urs have been clicked, garrett


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thnak you thank you


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Thnak you thank you


clicked


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Thnak you thank you


ur supposed to click mine... rofl


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I did I'll double check though.


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine, I clicked everyone's eggs


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone click mine?

Whoever clicks mine I'll click theirs back

My pokemon eggs are in the spoiler of my sig


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can someone click mine?
> 
> Whoever clicks mine I'll click theirs back
> 
> My pokemon eggs are in the spoiler of my sig


Clicked and warmed up


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours too!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There are way too many topics for these.
Click mine.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please.


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> There are way too many topics for these.
> Click mine.


Agree, and clicked   

Edit: CLicked yours too Gamerocker


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Aaron.
Also, why did you copy robo.samurai's avatar?


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				evilpancakes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


urs have been clicked
click mine


----------



## evilpancakes (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already did


----------



## Ricano (May 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				evilpancakes said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Been trying to click everyone's eggs from TBT


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Been trying to click everyone's eggs from TBT


Clicked yours and everyone elses for the day  :smilehappy:  :smile:  :smilehappy:


----------



## Draco Roar (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all Pokemon eggs I've seen! 

Click mine?


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Clicked all Pokemon eggs I've seen!
> 
> Click mine?


 Done before you posted here


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bump


----------



## Sarah (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine. <3


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Please click mine. <3


i will if you click myn


----------



## DevilGopher (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously why not just click the persons firdt.. -_- they will click urs eventually

clicked pplz!


----------



## Sarah (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I clicked some eggs from the other topics.

Clicked Sarah's.

Let me know if I didn't click, so I can.
Gpx+ username is Tenebrae


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone who clicks mine I will click back!


----------



## Nigel (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click on the eggs and pokemon in my sig! Just tell me if you've click them and i'll click on yours.


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY, I got a rhyhorn, I imeadittly put him in the daycare


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines, i clicked yours


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked lots.


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Click on the eggs and pokemon in my sig! Just tell me if you've click them and i'll click on yours.


I clicked.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mines in my siggy! please click them! they have but a few days to hatch or they die  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click mines, i clicked yours


CLicked


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine takes a lot of warming so help pl0x.


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Mine takes a lot of warming so help pl0x.


clicked


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine tell me if you did


----------



## ipodawesum (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Click mine tell me if you did


clicked! click all mine please as i did yours!


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Click mine tell me if you did


urs have been clicked


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I clicked all of your pokemon, can you clikc mine?


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				evilpancakes said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeaa urs are clicked


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, asnd I need one more click for my one blue pokemon egg


----------



## evilpancakes (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post but yes, another one hatched


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

... 0_0 clicked EVERYONE who posted in this topic!!!!


sean is ur egg rare?


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

haha 2 of mine hatched too


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> haha 2 of mine hatched too


I helped so you're welcome <3 xD


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao thx garrett xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would anyone let me know if you clicked mine, or if I didn't click back?

I'm starting to get very confused. o.e


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Would anyone let me know if you clicked mine, or if I didn't click back?
> 
> I'm starting to get very confused. o.e


i clicked all of urs


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Would anyone let me know if you clicked mine, or if I didn't click back?
> 
> I'm starting to get very confused. o.e


I cliked urs click on mine

3 eggs hatched today!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems I clicked them already. D:

I named my Stunky, "Cologne." o.o


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES!!! My Goldeen, Electrike, and Meowth finally hatched!

Edit: Snubbull hatched too!


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks everybody for making most of my eggs hatch lol


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All eggs I have seen have been clicked. Please return the favour.


----------



## pikachu (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In my siggy. Just a few more clicks until my castform hatches. <3


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> In my siggy. Just a few more clicks until my castform hatches. <3


Clicked! =D


----------



## ipodawesum (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my pokemon....ill try to click back!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please click my pokemon....ill try to click back!


Clicked!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please click my pokemon....ill try to click back!


Clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i finally got to clicking everyones eggs


----------



## ipodawesum (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked your guyses....now click mine please! i got some new ones!


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clciked


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not clicking any untill everyone's clicked back


everyone did


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> I'm not clicking any untill everyone's clicked back
> 
> 
> everyone did


All clicked.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK CLICK CLICK MYN!!I WANT THEM TO HATCH


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> CLICK CLICK CLICK MYN!!I WANT THEM TO HATCH


I am clicking at the moment ^__^


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=D yay


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You owe me clicks


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ama check mine in a min


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? No one on mine is bold and it says on minee I clicked yours. Although I only did it about 5 mins ago


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone click my eggs and pokemon? 3 of my eggs are going to hatch soon!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can someone click my eggs and pokemon? 3 of my eggs are going to hatch soon!


All clicked.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked yours oh and click this.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can someone click my eggs and pokemon? 3 of my eggs are going to hatch soon!


I have clicked them all! Awesome! You have a Snubbull!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmkay. I clicked that and your other egg


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are Snubbull special?

The 4 pokemon I have hatched so far since I started my account are Meowth, Snubbull, Electrike, and Goldeen.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I click everyone's if I get cookie. =)


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I click everyone's if I get cookie. =)


Here ya go.

*gives cookie*


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I click everyone's if I get cookie. =)


ill give u a cookie


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippee. *Clicks everyone's egg*


HOLY *censored.2.0* THAT'S A LOT OF EGGS TO CLICK. O_O


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's rare. I just really like it's evolution Granbull! I have my fave Pokemons egg! Sandslash!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I click everyone's if I get cookie. =)


*gives 9 billion cookies*

I've been saving up cookies ever since I was born so I could give them to you! xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine first Hub


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what level Snubbull evolves at? And Meowth too?


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all of Silver's.

Toad Kart next! 

Done.

DRACO IS NEXT!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Clicked all of Silver's.
> 
> Toad Kart next!


Yaaaaaaaaaay I'm special!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm....Meowth lv 28 to Persian
Snubbull lv 23 to Granbull
I think...


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will click all of your guys. Please click mine!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang I have a long way to go.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages 7-10. 

Let me know if I didn't click yours yet.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:O My Egg hatched into a Shinx! YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYA!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> :O My Egg hatched into a Shinx! YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYA!


I was the one who did that. =D


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O THANKS!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Mr_Hobos eggs

Now I'm going to click PikaBolt's eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all yours Hobo.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm.....It might be worth it to get an egg.....:/ Nah...


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I have one of the hardest ones. My limit is 8,500 something. SO CLICK!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mr_Hobo and Pikabolt's eggs have been clicked!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages 7-10.
> 
> Let me know if I didn't click yours yet.


*adds to pal-pad*

I wanna see that legendary egg hatch.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O What could it be? *Looks at poster of all Pokemon on the wall*


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> I think I have one of the hardest ones. My limit is 8,500 something. SO CLICK!


PikaBolt's Darkrai Egg needs like 30,000 maturity....


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is Darkrai.

I also ran into someone with a shiny Dialga  
:huh:


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah..I just noticed is says current rare eggs... xD
I've seen one shiny and that was a Riolu.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a Ratatta and Wailmer.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to everyone for clicking my eggs. I just got a Meowth!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages 7-10.
> 
> Let me know if I didn't click yours yet.


I added you in the pal pad : D and cliked


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A shiny Raticate looks awesome!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=o I wanna get one of those egg's nao. =o

How get one?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> =o I wanna get one of those egg's nao. =o
> 
> How get one?


Join the website


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> =o I wanna get one of those egg's nao. =o
> 
> How get one?


Register in the forum.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Link pl0x. =]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just noticed Nigel has a Palkia egg.

Curse him!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ]


u fail


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ]


Click any egg and it takes you to the website...


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked all of the ones on page 11 and Garrets.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> i clicked all of the ones on page 11 and Garrets.


I love it how you said everyone on 11 AND Garrett <3


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel I clicked all of yours. Please click mine.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....I knew that. 


@ Garrett Nou. =P


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just noticed Nigel has a Palkia egg.
> 
> Curse him!


That was a lucky find. I got it in the shelter.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Added to my Pal Pad:

PikaBolt
Draco Roar
AverageSean
Silverstorms
Mr_Hobo


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uhhh...I have to take some quiz to validate so uhh.....?...What if I get them wrong?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple curse you!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...I have to take some quiz to validate so uhh.....?...What if I get them wrong?


You have to take it again.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...I have to take some quiz to validate so uhh.....?...What if I get them wrong?


You don't have to pass it xD

I tried 3 times and failed all 3 times!

So then I just left and it still let me get an egg


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...I have to take some quiz to validate so uhh.....?...What if I get them wrong?


Answers 1

Answers 2


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL at this question. "What are bidoofs?" xD
Ah. Thank you Nigel, My good sir.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOL at this question. "What are bidoofs?" xD
> Ah. Thank you Nigel, My good sir.


Remember Bidoofs are sassy!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah. I have been validated.

Now.....WHAT THE *censored.3.0* DO I DO ON THIS SITE?

Damn typos...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Magikarp, and my 2 other eggs that I don't know what they are, are going to hatch soon! 

As Link would say, OH BOY!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ah. I have been validated.
> 
> Now.....WHAT THE *censored.3.0* DO I DO ON THIS SITE?
> 
> Damn typos...


You get an egg. Actually, you can have up to 6 eggs in your party at once.

You click other people's eggs, and they click yours. You try to hatch pokemon so they get added to your pokedex...


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I got a Manaphy egg. Here, I'll get a pic of it.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kay...

How do you get an egg?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> As ]LIES, that's what Mickey Mouse would say :>
> 
> His voice actor died sadly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Go to the lab or the shelter to get an egg.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Added to my Pal Pad:
> 
> PikaBolt
> Draco Roar
> ...


Add me


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

T-T

WHERE DO YOU GET AN EGG?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> T-T
> 
> WHERE DO YOU GET AN EGG?


THE LAB.

At the bottom of the lab page!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> T-T
> 
> WHERE DO YOU GET AN EGG?


Did you see my post?  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yesh. Apperently, I'm that dumb. T-T


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT ME A SKITTY!! xDDD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Must...get...a...suicune...egg....


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  bangs head on keyboard

How do you get an egg. =_=


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I GOT ME A SKITTY!! xDDD


Darn it!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12  bangs head on keyboard
> 
> How do you get an egg. =_=


http://gpxplus.net/ Go here.

Click on shelter.

Click on the egg/s you want.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg guiz! Click please! =3


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12  bangs head on keyboard
> 
> How do you get an egg. =_=


You do realize that gts plus and gpx plus are two completely different websites right?


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......

I knew that...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub look.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILVER.

Thank you.

LOOK AT L.O.Y.A. >_>


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now...

How do I put my pokemon in my sig?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Now...
> 
> How do I put my pokemon in my sig?


Get the BBcode by clicking on egg options or something and it should say codes.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where's the egg option?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Where's the egg option?


On the left of the egg profile


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My egg hatched into a Sandshrew! A pre-volution of Sandslash, my fave Pkmn!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggz. =D


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey people
i got new eggs so click mine and ill click urs


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> hey people
> i got new eggs so click mine and ill click urs


Clickity click click!


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
urs have been clicked too


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked them.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I clicked them.


mine?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People please click my Skitty and Wailmer eggs :3


----------



## ipodawesum (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> People please click my Skitty and Wailmer eggs :3


click! click me!


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> People please click my Skitty and Wailmer eggs :3


clicked


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ Yay! Thanks, clicked yours back.

@ ipodawesum : It says I've already clicked yours. D:


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


urs have been clicked


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh Cool I have a rare egg. =D 

CLICK


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

asdfghjkl;

Rooootooooom :3

Lucky you. Clicked your Rotom egg and other eggs.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh Cool I have a rare egg. =D
> 
> CLICK


*inser swear word here*

ROTOM IS THE COOLEST!


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, u have a bulbusaur... thats rare to me >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

According to the pokedex, my rares are Bulbasaur, Bagon and Dratini.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> According to the pokedex, my rares are Bulbasaur, Bagon and Dratini.


see? so no worries lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Bulbasaur egg in the shelter a while ago >.>


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O
why didnt u take it?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want a Giratina egg.. ):


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I really want a Giratina egg.. ):


GL with that.

I saw someone with a Suicune egg. I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause I didn't want it :3

And I'm leaving an empty space in my party for events :>


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Palkia is the rarest one I have. I want a missingno


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uhhh...What happens when you get 6 eggs?


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...What happens when you get 6 eggs?


full party! rofl


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Palkia is the rarest one I have. I want a missingno


Everyone wants a Missingno 

Darkrai is my rarest egg right now.

7000 MORE MATURITY!! x]]


----------



## Gallade526 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Palkia is the rarest one I have. I want a missingno


clciked can you click myn?


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think i found a palkia egg 5 mins ago


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast it's not...OVER 9000!


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

neva mind i think i have a dialgia though


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAQD0

I need one of these.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs. Please click!


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAQD0
> 
> I need one of these.


is dat suicune? =O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> New eggs. Please click!


D<

YOU HAVE SKITTY.

Edit

http://gpxplus.net/files/img/5/17/ZmR2BGtj/image.png

Zergoose egg x]


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAQD0
> 
> I need one of these.


Awesome! I want a Entei Raikou and Suicune egg. They were the coolest generation of Legendaries


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhehee...Yup *Looks for a Wailmer*


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see saw a Wailmer in the shelter :3


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I see saw a Wailmer in the shelter :3


Yeah..there not very rare xP


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwHjZwt5

I think I just made the Entei hatch.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what this is? http://gpxplus.net/files/img/3/247/ZwD5AQHj/image.png


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anyone know what this is? http://gpxplus.net/files/img/3/247/ZwD5AQHj/image.png


Description please?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwZ2ZQx4

Here's Raikou.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dunno. It was in the shelter


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you get those rare eggs... for real... >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> how do you get those rare eggs... for real... >_>


Pure Luck


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the shelter the only place u can find them?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> how do you get those rare eggs... for real... >_>


Mainly events.

You *can* get them from the lab, but it's pretty rare.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel found a Palkia egg in the shelter.


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, but someone on the forums said that might have been because someone was banned and their eggs went to the shelter. I just looked at the shelter at the right time!

But your best bet to get a legendary is an event they hold at the forum. Their pretty easy.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o: I think I see a Lucario egg right nao.

Should I get it?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is my Orange egg a Charmander egg? That's what I was looking for... :3


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> o: I think I see a Lucario egg right nao.
> 
> Should I get it?


Yes!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mmm...But...

Is there anyway you can dispose of eggs?

3: I wanna save some room.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mmm...But...
> 
> Is there anyway you can dispose of eggs?
> 
> 3: I wanna save some room.


You can abandon them


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any other way?


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Is my Orange egg a Charmander egg? That's what I was looking for... :3


Yes it is. Look at its heritage.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now....How do you abandon an egg?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmhmm...I know all starters say "It's familiar" Just checking it wasn't a Torchic or something


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Now....How do you abandon an egg?


Like you find the code for the egg under egg options


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...On your eggs profile, the eggs options on the left...


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....Que?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...1 sec 
Owner Options
-Get image codes
-View dex info
-Set nickname
-Set description
-Abandon


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o:

It doesn't say abandon.

All it say's is:
-Get Image Codes
-View Dex Info


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wjhat are events


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then hatch them...then abandon them. I had the Taillow about a day before it hatched


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GUYS QUICK HATCH MINE


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what are events clixk mine hub


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> what are events clixk mine hub


Not 100% sure but I think admins hold contests and such


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*shrugs* I hope mine's good. One looks like a ditto.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *shrugs* I hope mine's good. One looks like a ditto.


Get your ditto to shape into other peoples eggs to get rare ones. xP


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is GPXplus down? its not working for me... =/


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> is GPXplus down? its not working for me... =/


Me either.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> is GPXplus down? its not working for me... =/


I can't click on eggs but I can get on the main homepage Nevermind it works


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think it's down..


----------



## Draco Roar (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I think it's down..


Nuh uh!


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well maybe not for you draco, but for some of us, yeah


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Works for me


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> click mine please


clicked and tell me when ur third egg hatches
i want to noe what it is xD


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is Giratina..


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your second one is definitely Pichu. Oh and I clicked all of yours.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there any other way of getting money then clicking?


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

somebody tell me what is my 3rd one?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get items?

I got a thunder stone just now!


Idk hobo


----------



## Flame master (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

someone help me harch my eggs
(i just got them)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clik mine too kk?


----------



## Flame master (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

  plz


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine to Flame.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clikd flame


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> plz


clicked!


----------



## Flame master (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:dance: !thx! :dance:


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> :dance: !thx! :dance:


dude, click ours to.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Flame master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur third egg is making me curious -.-"


----------



## deathparty666 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woohoo! click mine I click all yours!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it is.


----------



## Ricano (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u lie! xD
what is it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel like telling you.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me then? =D

Least tell us if it's a rare or common. 

Click Tom. o:

I'll click yours.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already clicked yours. Check out my PC boxes. It's one of those Pokemon.

The Pokemon's name starts with G, and ends with irafarig.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay. Clicked all of yours.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Pokemon's name starts with G, and ends with irafarig.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> The Pokemon's name starts with G, and ends with irafarig.


o: IT IS PIKACHU!!! I KNEW IT. =P


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh? =3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pikachu doesn't hatch from an egg silly, Raichus do.


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh. Seriously? xD

Clicked Trikki.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Clicked Trikki.


Thanks. 
Got yours too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want pika


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Trikki's. 

And I need to evolve my Pichu now that ya'll mention Pikachu.


----------



## deathparty666 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just started... and I can't ged rid or the volbeat egg I have... I don't want it anymore.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Party, Egg Options, Abandon the Egg


----------



## deathparty666 (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Party, Egg Options, Abandon the Egg


yeah I know but I have to wait twelve hours since I just got it today. But thanks anyways.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine! i gotta new duskull egg!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i really need people to click my dragon hatching's. they might die soon and i want the black and gray ones to survive.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click!


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/CAR+%3D+BIDOOF O_O *3*


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg. =P


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have two new eggs.

Click please!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have two new eggs.
> 
> Click please!


Clicked! I think they're Swinub and Duskull...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

I was going to get a Sycther egg but when I clicked on it it said it was already taken :'(


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww....Too bad.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/AradiaChiba

That's just not fair...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't level any of your Pokemon in your sig since they are in your PC.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/AradiaChiba
> 
> That's just not fair...


How the hell...?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I can't level any of your Pokemon in your sig since they are in your PC.


Ohhhhh.....

That's why I see no berries.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just look at my party then.


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click ma eggs xD
ill click urs if u do


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plz Click mine, their in my Sig.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked both of yours.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done and done!


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked both of yours.


urs has been clicked


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what a Ditto egg looks like?


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Anyone know what a Ditto egg looks like?


pink with wavy lines? i dunno


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink?


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Naruto-ACWiiAdict said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes....
a ditto is pink


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get yourself at the top of the online users list? Silver, I see you near the top quite often, is there a certain page you need to visit to be at the top?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> How do you get yourself at the top of the online users list? Silver, I see you near the top quite often, is there a certain page you need to visit to be at the top?


To be honest, I have no idea. I guess I just refresh the page a lot.

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAQp1

Must.....resist....urge to kill.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Maybe my Palkia will turn out shiny =D lol, i cant wait to see it hatch.

I saw a crystal onix once I WANT ONE!!! I remember the pokemon episode with the crystal onix in.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Maybe my Palkia will turn out shiny =D lol, i cant wait to see it hatch.
> 
> I saw a crystal onix once I WANT ONE!!! I remember the pokemon episode with the crystal onix in.


Come on shiny Duskull!

I think I remember that episode. Was there a guy who was looking for the crystal onix because he needed inspiration for his pokemon models? I remember him having a Venonat and a Charmeleon.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he made crystal sculptures of pokemon and ash bought an onix sculpture I think.

It was years and years ago that i watched pokemon.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwtmAGR4

I don't care if it's just a blue Onix, I want one!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Apollo hatched.

Now everyone can it again 

Edit: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10784  :'(


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please they ain't got long leaved to live!!!!


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine. I'll click yours. Also, My third egg is Girafarig


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Hobo. =]


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Please click mine. I'll click yours. Also, My third egg is Girafarig


Clicked!


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thx everyone for hatching my third egg xD


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!!!

I click yours.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked all of yours, Hub12.

Please click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I clicked all of yours, Hub12.
> 
> Please click mine!


It won't work. 

EDIT: Nevermind

Clicked. =]


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, you already clicked them?


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at edit.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> thx everyone for hatching my third egg xD


u haz mudkipz!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =]


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel Click please. =]

I click yours.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.

Please clicked mine!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally hatched my Squirtle! Please help me hatch my Lickitung, Riolu, Eevee, and Mudkip! Hatching my Cubone would be the best too...
The quicker you hatch my eggs, the faster I will release some eggs into the shelter so you can have!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want my Charmander and Delibird. Also Gible and Mudkip. Please click!


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I finally hatched my Squirtle! Please help me hatch my Lickitung, Riolu, Eevee, and Mudkip! Hatching my Cubone would be the best too...
> The quicker you hatch my eggs, the faster I will release some eggs into the shelter so you can have!


Clicked

Please click mine!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Draco, TKD.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, Hobo

Please click mine!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All have been clicked. Please retur the favour!


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure thing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ill click yours Hobo


----------



## deathparty666 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

still clicking everyone's I can!


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I made a basic forum where you can get some clicks for you eggs.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Clickercave/index/

Join today! More to come soon!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Joined TKD. Also clicked


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Joined as well.
Clicked everyones too.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks guys. I will try and get as many members as possible at the CC forum.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages 32 [or 33] - 35.


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages 32 [or 33] - 35.


I shall click yours.

SEAN CLICK MINE


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MEH PL0X.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my two eggs hatched! please click if you havent! oh and please tell me ( in pm so i get it for sure) if you find out which berry my pokemon like! i want to feed them the best so they evolve faster!


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all of yours. Click mine NAO


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Clicked all of yours. Click mine NAO


I DID! O:


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and u gots the palkia! =O
lol


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I win.


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course
there was never even competition xD


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVAR

I shall find a Dialga egg and we shall see who is win. HA! xDDD


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palkia > Dialga


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

Gosh damn you. =P

I shall find a GIRATINA EGG THEN. >=D


----------



## watercat8 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_This is a noobish question but how do I get a Pal Pad?_


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my poke eggs pl0x?!?questionmark


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some new eggs guys
click away xD
ill click urs as well


----------



## deathparty666 (May 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay I got ris of the stupid Volbeat egg now my new egg needs love plz click!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a reference for ya!

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGR1ZmH0


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your Silver.

Please click mine!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _This is a noobish question but how do I get a Pal Pad?_


Go to the shop and if you have clicked enough people's eggs you can buy one.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked Draco!

Please click!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked your Silver.
> 
> Please click mine!


Clicked.

Wally the Wailmer and Remoraid are in the daycare. I hope they make an egg.

I've changed my party a bit.

Got a new Horsea egg and Trapinch egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm clicking eggs atm and I'm about to put a new egg in mah sig! :3


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks silver. I hope your daycare combo works!that Horsea now.

I will click


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg! Tooooot tooooooot!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Meowth and Shinx keep making eggs. O_O


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked the new egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks! ^_^ I've clicked Your Dragons and Pokemon!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How long does it take to make eggs?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dunno. I left my two in their with a good relationship and they produce about every 6-12 hours for me. Sometimes quicker


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Took Wally out because I want him to level up. I'll put either Swinub and Trapinch pr Horsea and Remoraid in the daycare, depending on who hatches first.

Also this http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Took Wally out because I want him to level up. I'll put either Swinub and Trapinch pr Horsea and Remoraid in the daycare, depending on who hatches first.
> 
> Also this http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721


:O ...PLEASE LEVEL MAh EGGS SO I HAVE A SPACE iN MAH PARTEH! :3


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could put Sandshrew in the pc if you run out of time.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cooleo a Skarmory egg


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O! But Sandshrew is mah favourite! :3 But my eggs are close to hatching anyway. Also theres a chance I won't get one


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope someone on TBT gets one.

It's atleast 1500 eggs, someone should.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone's I believe.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Tom's Pokemon eggs!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs and hatchlings! I need them to grow!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I FOUND ANOTHER SYCTHER EGG!


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs ppl xD
ill return the favor


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click my eggs ppl xD
> ill return the favor


All clicked.


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks silver
urs are clicked too


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Ricano's eggs!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yayay! My Charmander hatched!


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Yayay! My Charmander hatched!


yeaa i helped u noe.. xD
and i clicked urs too


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congrats Draco


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks!


----------



## Nigel (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked yours.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721

Yay


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks nigel
i clicked urs too


----------



## Nigel (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t. I got a bulbasaur egg in the shelter.


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> w00t. I got a bulbasaur egg in the shelter.


im still looking for one.. >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've already hatched my Bulbasaur egg


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. =]


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please?


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine. I click yours.


----------



## Crenor402 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mine. I click yours.


they have been clicked


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Crenor's Eggs!


----------



## deathparty666 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oooh most of my eggs are almost halfway there to hatching!


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my lotad hatched xD
thanks people
and click my other eggs and ill return the favor


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone's eggs/Pokemon in this page.


----------



## watercat8 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I would like mine clicked please._


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all please click mine!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em peeps


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click em peeps


I WAS ON YOUR PROFILE, CLICKING YOUR EGGS!


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I would like mine clicked please._


clicked


----------



## watercat8 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked everyone's eggs/Pokemon in this page.


_OMG! is that a skit-lord?_


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes :>

Hot Skitty On Wailord Action .

I call it Wailkitty o.o


----------



## Nigel (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX is down for maintanence. I think they need to buy a better server. >_>


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click soon pl0x.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK

Oshi- I need to put them back in.


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kayz. CLICK NAO


----------



## deathparty666 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this is fun I can't wait to see that palkia egg hatch!

Hatch my eggies! I always click as much as I can!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and pm me if u do and ill click yours, cause icant keep track on this topic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk i cliked back now me memememe


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kk i cliked back now me memememe


eggs clicked garrett


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 min


----------



## Hub12 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please. =] I haz mudkipz. =D


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if anyone wants me to click their eggs, say so
and click mine as well xD


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haz teh mudkipz 2

and teh cyndaquil

and skitty

and caterpie 

and bidoof

and RIOLU


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I haz teh mudkipz 2
> 
> and teh cyndaquil
> 
> ...


how does a riolu egg look like?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to describe it... just look at my party


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh i see... lucky lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hai clcik


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

natu hatched
thanks again peoples


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> oh i see... lucky lol


I've seen like, 4 of them at the Shelter...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm excited for the legendary giveaway next week.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm excited for the legendary giveaway next week.


Legendary giveaway???? Link to where you got the info please.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked Silver, Please return the favor


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks.


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm kinda new this ol' pokemon egg thingy, So I just have one egg.
click it


----------



## rafren (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okie jojo.clicked


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why are yoou looking up here?!

My eggs are down there! VVV


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Palkia hatched! And it happily eats anything. that means it should grow faster!

w00t!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratz Nigel! ^_^


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

congrats nigel


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice one Nigel


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got new egg ppls
and i clicked all of urs silver


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Everyone click on my Magikarp!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Majora (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well,you clcik mine and I clcik yyours?


----------



## Natalie27 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked on magikarp


----------



## Flame master (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

like  my egg


----------



## Natalie27 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked everyones...well not everyones cuz to long lol


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Flame Master's.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just clicked a handful of people's 
I'm so close to Charizard!!!


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I just clicked a handful of people's
> I'm so close to Charizard!!!


You have him! xD

Clicked yours!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm in your thread, clicking your eggs.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'm in your thread, clicking your eggs.


clicked urs


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orlynao?? Well I clicked yours!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new egg


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I got a new egg


clicked


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuh uh, I have a level 33 Charmeleon... Charizard comes at level 36


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any!  I just click them for fun!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine!! =D

I click yourz.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey...What are the answer to the quiz about the rules I re-read the rule a billion times I can't get it right though anyone no the answers?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were silverstorm for a sec haha... but I already clicked his
You should get some, it's really easy!   and thank you


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mine!! =D
> 
> I click yourz.


u should think about hatching urs now? xD
their all cracked


----------



## fitzy (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. maybe.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked the one uncracked one


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub, hatch yours!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Hatches*

=D Thank you all of you!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub, hatch yours!


He is, 2 are already hatched


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yesh :3

Now, How do I put them in the PC?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Drag the pokemon into the box and then click "Save changes".


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are?! I still see eggs... ._.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Egg. =D


----------



## ipodawesum (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my ghastly hatched! yay!  my pichu likes the spicy(little red) berry! my cyndaquil likes anything !
and my ghastly likes dry food! i forget which is dry though!click click click!


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> my ghastly hatched! yay!  my pichu likes the spicy(little red) berry! my cyndaquil likes anything !
> and my ghastly likes dry food! i forget which is dry though!click click click!


dry is the blue one
and i clicked urs


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RAAWWWRRR!





Fear my Palkia!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RAAWWWRRR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah./sarcasm

...

Click.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RAAWWWRRR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


somebody has to have a dialga egg >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen people with them.

And how the hell does Hub keep getting rare eggs  <_<


----------



## John102 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he knows people 

btw, I clicked yours.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL

I've seen Bulblasaur eggs and Mudkip eggz like 10 times now. =/

AND I JUST SAW ANOTHER ROTOM EGG. xDD

Another New Egg. =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just hatched my Elekid egg


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the shelter there's a Venonat and it's moving around!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o: cool?...

CLICK =D


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i found a togepi and a riolu running around in the shelter.

Oh, and i found a palkia egg! lol


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i found a togepi and a riolu running around in the shelter.
> 
> Oh, and i found a palkia egg! lol


again? =O
u and ur luckiness...


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no not again silly!


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i found a togepi and a riolu running around in the shelter.
> 
> Oh, and i found a palkia egg! lol


I found a togepi to!

But someone claimed it first. >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggy. Please Click. :3


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably me. Was it yesterday around this time?


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu. It was today like, 20 minutes ago.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i found a togepi and a riolu running around in the shelter.
> 
> Oh, and i found a palkia egg! lol


IN THE SHELTER?  Why am I so not lucky...


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=P 

I saw like Mudkip and Bulbasaur eggz. =/ Got annoyin.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> New eggy. Please Click. :3


*Points Profusively*


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked draco


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine! =D


----------



## Draco Roar (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Please click mine! =D


Done!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel hatched his Palkia?!?!?!!
Nigel, can you show me a picture of how the Old Man looks?


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Please click mine! =D


urs have been all clicked and warmed


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, click mine peeps.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!!!


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click mine please!!!


done
click mine too please


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved my Charmeleon to Charizard!!! Now training my Squirtle to get a Blastoise


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Evolved my Charmeleon to Charizard!!! Now training my Squirtle to get a Blastoise


Yay?...

CLICKZORS


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you PLEASE CLICK MINE!!! I clicked yours Gohan


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Egg. Click nao. =]


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Can you PLEASE CLICK MINE!!! I clicked yours Gohan


Already clicked yours 
And you should go get a couple more eggs from the shelter/lab.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MRAWR!

Click.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my egg hatched
thanks ppl


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked JR.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicked JR.


I always click you but you don't click back


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Darth.
I wasn't on the computer for the last two days.


----------



## Crenor402 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clcik mine please! And does anyone know what a Bulbasuar egg looks like?


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Clcik mine please! And does anyone know what a Bulbasuar egg looks like?


looks like a bulbasaur's skin... kind of hard to explain dude


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Crenor402 said:
			
		

> Clcik mine please! And does anyone know what a Bulbasuar egg looks like?


In my party right now.

THe greenish-blueish


----------



## Silverstorms (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG....

Hub has a Porygon egg now....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenor402 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks!


----------



## deathparty666 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always click! Hurry and hatch at least one of my eggs before that legendary giveaway thing... plz


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OMG....
> 
> Hub has a Porygon egg now....


o:

Cool. =]

CLICK


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Crenor402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Squirtle


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..DAMN IT.

Look at above post. =D

CLICK ALECKS


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click mine first, and I'll think about it.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked all.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent.
You are sorax2, correct?


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct sir. =]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Excellent.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OKAY I GOT NEW EGGS AND THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CLICKED MY EGGS =)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CAN'T MAKE TWO ACCOUNTS GALLADE
LEARN THAT FACT NAO


----------



## Gallade526 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i havent used that other account.......i even forgot the password...


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=O
u and ur double sets of eggs...


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKZORS


----------



## Gallade526 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i made a new account of the egg thingy yeah i did that but still never use it


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I always click! Hurry and hatch at least one of my eggs before that legendary giveaway thing... plz


Just post on the forum there and have your eggs in your sig, you'll be able to hatch one easily.  Also, clicking other people's to get clickbacks helps too... so click everyone's on TBT. 

I clicked yours btw.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickz0rs. =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Clickz0rs. =D


Thanks, u hatched my Mime Jr!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And replaced her with a Chimchar egg


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Welcome Darth. =]

Chicmchar? COOL.

I found a Piplup but someone had taken it before me. >_>


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

either u ppl are lucky, or im not that good at finding eggs -_-


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> either u ppl are lucky, or im not that good at finding eggs -_-


You gotta know what you're looking for 

These ]http://mochaworld.egloos.com/1393228[/url]
http://antoids.deviantart.com/art/EggDex-122858932

Obviously finding a legendary in the shelter is just pure luck... if you ever see something with more than 10k maturity points needed, you know it's legendary... but for finding rares/starters/etc... just gotta keep your eyes open.

I grabbed a Swablu in the shelter before thinking it was a Piplup haha


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ok
and the pics help


----------



## Crenor402 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please?


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


CLICK MINEZORS!


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


clicked and one of ur eggs needs to hatch


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages, 53 through 36.

Let me know if I didn't click your eggs/Pokemon.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages, 53 through 36.
> 
> Let me know if I didn't click your eggs/Pokemon.


clicked urs


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages, 53 through 36.
> 
> Let me know if I didn't click your eggs/Pokemon.


Got yours back also


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only got one egg, So don't mind clicking it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> I only got one egg, So don't mind clicking it.


You know you can get up to 6 from the lab or shelter at any time, right?


----------



## Nightray (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know but I just want one egg.


----------



## rafren (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okay jojo.clicked


----------



## Gnome (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aron, coool. But click mah Wailord and pink thing that might be Ditto.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Aron, coool. But click mah Wailord and pink thing that might be Ditto.


urs is a ditto, sean


----------



## deathparty666 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!

this is so cool, its like we all care about each other or something.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Aron, coool. But click mah Wailord and pink thing that might be Ditto.


no sorry its a tyrogue, sean


----------



## deathparty666 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just s question for anyone that might know... what does a Gastly egg look like? I think I might know but I wouldn't want to adopt the wrong egg.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






thats a ghastly egg


----------



## deathparty666 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> thats a ghastly egg


that's what I thought thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ditto is the pink egg in mah party. CLICKZORS


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ditto is the pink egg in mah party. CLICKZORS


thats not ditto, its ekans


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, you know your Pokemon. >.<

Darkrai needs less than 2000 maturity. x]


----------



## Hub12 (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

.........

Your Mother.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl
nah i used that site darthgohan gave me that shows pics of eggs and who they are


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, I didn't bother looking at it.

I'll take a look now though.


----------



## Ricano (May 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it very helpful to get what u want xD
http://mochaworld.egloos.com/1393228


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get a Darkrai?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a Lapras egg in the shelter!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay for hepler sites 

I just saw my first hatched pokemon in the shelter.


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'ma Clicking your eggs!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, I will click you Draco.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When I click Silver's Natu egg, it comes up with tihs. :/

 The following errors were returned:

    * The Pok


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> When I click Silver's Natu egg, it comes up with tihs. :/
> 
> The following errors were returned:
> 
> * The Pok


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Cries*


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New skarmory egg <3


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Win! check out the eggs, yo!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicks returned


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg please
its the last before i get more xD


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyones this morning. xP

By the way can you click my new Absol and Squirtle eggs? Thanks


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I clicked everyones this morning. xP
> 
> By the way can you click my new Absol and Squirtle eggs? Thanks


clicked all urs draco


----------



## Draco Roar (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Darth's and Ricano's.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, how do I get eggs?


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Clicked, how do I get eggs?


click on an egg and it will take u to the site
register and then go to shelter or lab and pick out eggs
@silver: urs are clicked


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Clicked, how do I get eggs?


Register at the site where you clicked the eggs.  Then you claim them from either the lab, ot the shelter.  You can only take a maximum 6 per day from the shelter, unlimited from the lab.  You can have up to 6 at one time.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks!

got them...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> thanks!
> 
> got them...


Be sure to put the right code in your sig for the eggs... right now yours aren't clickable


----------



## ipodawesum (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new day new clicks!!clicky my eggs!!!please please please!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggz please. =]


----------



## Flame master (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you press my eggs

plz


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg as well


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> can you press my eggs
> 
> plz


Clicked.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver...Click...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Hub.


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> i havent used that other account.......i even forgot the password...


How did you get the egg code then?


Click em.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click....


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click on "Party".

Underneath where it says "My party" it says "Party image codes". 

Copy and paste the codes into your sig.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no Silver.
He says he forgot the password for his other account, but he recently got the codes to get them.
Clicking yours atm.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alecks click please!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh whoops, replied to the wrong person.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's K silver.
Clicking Hub.


----------



## deathparty666 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click! I need them to hatch... plz


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click! I need them to hatch... plz


Click mine first!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click! I need them to hatch... plz


Clicked.

Plz click mine.


----------



## deathparty666 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pretty sure I clicked all the ones I see here... and I always click back when clicked.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolol Click mien plz.

I clicker you back.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bronzor hatched, so I moved my Sycther into my party. 

Clicking Tom's now.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> lolol Click mien plz.
> 
> I clicker you back.


LES GO TOM! CLICK! =D


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please?  =(


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY MUDKIPZ.

Thank you all. =]


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> YAY MUDKIPZ.
> 
> Thank you all. =]


i clicked ur eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congrats Hub.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked! =]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You going to get a new egg Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a bulbasaur.

CLICK!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

STOP GETTING GOOD EGGS!.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL.

xDDD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do you just find them on your first try?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all.

Also, ya'll know about the upcoming Legendary event?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Do you just find them on your first try?


..............


Who wants you know? >_>

@ Tom: Yes  I WANNA ENTAI


----------



## Gallade526 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no what is it?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Groudon!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> no what is it?


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=fd97b5e747fabb0b1a4ef650986206c6&showtopic=10721


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HORUS CLICK PLEASE!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> no what is it?






			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> The title really doesn't mean anything. *folds arms*
> 
> HEY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION GUESS WHAT?! It's that time again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.

Just saw a bonsly and Cyndaquil egg. xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gallade526 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pages 50-64

also click myn please!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> clicked pages 50-64
> 
> also click myn please!


Ready to hatch egg Gallade!


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click mine!


Only if you click mine!


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked.


Clicked.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yep i am!


----------



## Nightray (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky my one egg


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages, 61 - 65.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked pages, 61 - 65.


Click mine?

CLick yours. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tom, show me a pic of the lil old man D:


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKZORS!


----------



## Gnome (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll click yours Hub.
Click <big>MINE</big>


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and ur an awsome person and u deserve my repsects


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


Clicked. Clicked Alecks.

CLICK MINE NAO

JESSE CLICK MINES!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked, but were u talking to me cause jesse is my name


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YOU DIDN'T CLICK MINE HUB.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked, but were u talking to me cause jesse is my name[/quote]......There isn't any other Jesse here is there?... ._.


CLICKED ALECKS!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......There isn't any other Jesse here is there?... ._.[/quote]i dunno is there, i dont know much ppl here


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......There isn't any other Jesse here is there?... ._.[/quote]i dunno is there, i dont know much ppl here[/quote]......

Yes I clicked yours.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno is there, i dont know much ppl here[/quote]......

Yes I clicked yours.[/quote]Username?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DARKRAI NEEDS ABOUT 200 MORE MATURITY!! x]

Wailmer needs 2000 more.

Ledyba hatched :>


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno is there, i dont know much ppl here[/quote]......

Yes I clicked yours.[/quote]...thank you, i clikced urs too
jelous cause you have a porygon egg


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am Sorax2

CLICK MINES!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't like Porygon D:

Just cause :>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pika, Hub.
We should all add each other so that we can click more and more, and hatch more eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dun wanna buy a pal pad. :X

Actually, Fine I will.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicked Pika, Hub.
> We should all add each other so that we can click more and more, and hatch more eggs.


Added you right now.

asfgfgskau'd;
Darkrai needs about 100 more :>


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pikebolt username?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just if anyone needs them:

Cheri Berry - Spicy
Aspear Berry - Sour 
Rawst Berry - Bitter
Pacha Berry - Sweet 
Chesto Berry - Dry


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pikebolt username?


Tenebrae.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Added PikeBolt.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pikebolt username?


Look at sig.

I'm just kidding. 
Tenebrae

Never mind.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I haven't hatched nearly anything.
People, start clicking!! D:


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





........Why did I call you PikEBolt? ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone else think this site should have a trading feature?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots a Shiny Darkrai! x]


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I gots a Shiny Darkrai! x]


congrats pika


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, but now I can't think of a name. "/


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I gots a Shiny Darkrai! x]


....

What's your account password again?....


----------



## Gnome (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click again pl0x.


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click again pl0x.


clicked


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O__o

lol xD


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

How much would you pay to "abandon" it?...


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In TBT bells? I'm not sure how that really works D:

And what if someone else gets the Darkrai?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

Nevermind

Hoy!

What be this Egg?

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwZ1BQH4


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raikou x]


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh please.
I think one of them hatched.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Clickeh please.
> I think one of them hatched.


Cool.

CLICK MINES TRIKKI!!

I shall add you to my Pal Pad


----------



## deathparty666 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shiny darkrai..!? thats not very fair... I can't even get my lame remoraid to hatch.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwH2BQx5

HO-OH HOLY *censored.2.0*


http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmV3AwHj FTW


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwH2BQx5
> 
> HO-OH HOLY *censored.2.0*
> 
> ...


I just clicked that Shiny Sandshrew

afdfklkla


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDD


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwH3Zwpm

...........................


 :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

\

Can't wait to get a Silph Scope.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LMFAO

I'm Pming people that to click my egg.

They're actually doing it!! =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub, tell them to click mine and I will record as many Brawl matches and upload em to youtube/


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click ma egg xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys what do you think of this idea... the guy who made this thread isn't active anymore (at least I don't think so... maybe I'm wrong)... but I can edit his first post... should I put links to people's party so you can click the whole list every day and then click back other TBT people?


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys what do you think of this idea... the guy who made this thread isn't active anymore (at least I don't think so... maybe I'm wrong)... but I can edit his first post... should I put ]sounds good
> EDIT: u gots a sableye! =O


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys what do you think of this idea... the guy who made this thread isn't active anymore (at least I don't think so... maybe I'm wrong)... but I can edit his first post... should I put ]He was on today.
> 
> BUT DO IT DO IT!!!
> 
> Click mine Darth. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Definetely Darth.
I clicked yours today :3


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please!


@ Alecks: I don;t have a Wii remember?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If he was on recently I'll send him a PM and we'll figure something out.  
And I'm trying to click as many as I can.  The most surefire way to get clicks from me is to click mine, I always do my best to make sure I clickback on the list on my party page.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> If he was on recently I'll send him a PM and we'll figure something out.
> And I'm trying to click as many as I can.  The most surefire way to get clicks from me is to click mine, I always do my best to make sure I clickback on the list on my party page.


I shall click.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can help you with that Hub.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Vulpix & Seel had another 2 eggs, and I again donated both to the shelter... no one has adopted any of their 4 eggs yet


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Skitty Egg. Cause it wasn't a boy.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Going to abandon Wailmer if anyone wants it.*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll take your eggs once I hatch one of mine, Darth.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

keep clicking pl0xors


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, going to abandon Waaaaiiillmeeeer *Now!*

(The actual Pokemon, not egg.)

Check the shelter and you may find it!


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

actaully i bandon my eggs for new ones


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Abandoning an Eevee egg :3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone just dumped a ton of pokemon in the shelter!!!


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Someone just dumped a ton of pokemon in the shelter!!!


rares I hope? =D
rofl


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know! I took 3! The level 95 Pachirisu too :3


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Someone just dumped a ton of pokemon in the shelter!!!


Lol, I saw it too. My friend thought his computer was glitching. I was just having fun watching the Pokemon run though.

It's gone D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, all of em are gone.
I put a bunch in my boxes though.
Check them out and I'll make some eggs for what you want.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Heracross and Kangaskhan!!!  There was a Staryu egg at like 3500/5120 maturity and I've wanted a Staryu, but my PC deposit of a pokemon wouldn't save quick enough for me to grab it.  I clicked a porygon egg in the shelter earlier, too... and it was gone


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I got a Heracross and Kangaskhan!!!  There was a Staryu egg at like 3500/5120 maturity and I've wanted a Staryu, but my PC deposit of a pokemon wouldn't save quick enough for me to grab it.  I clicked a porygon egg in the shelter earlier, too... and it was gone


Sorry Darth D:
I need to hatch my eggs quickly so I can get more.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please =)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Will click Hub.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that really you?


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got some new eggs =D haha
please click


----------



## Gallade526 (May 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked from pages 62-73


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh darn, I missed the pokemon rush :'(

How do you know if someone has adopted your eggs?


----------



## Majora (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.Click mine!


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked

Please click mine!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg. Click please.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-Yawn- Clicking....the...*snore*...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ZOMG! PikaBolt's Darkrai is SHINY!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!1


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!1


Inorite? At least that events coming up.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IMMA GETTA GOLD GROUDON!!!!!!111!!!one!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IMMA GETTA GOLD GROUDON!!!!!!111!!!one!!!!


 I saw a Heatran egg... It looks like a Sentret egg except red instead of brown.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool.

If you see it again, can I have the link?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any eggs you're looking for?


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Silver and Draco.

Please click mine!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwHjZGp5 Here ya go!

I'm looking for any legendaries really.  I wouldn't mind a Snover. I like Abomasnow's.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

do my babies please.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's an Entei...


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That's an Entei...


which one?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That's an Entei...


...It has the colours of a Heatran. I never bother to read the description...


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at this ]http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwHjZGp5[/url]


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 </div> Anyone know what type of egg is in the background? Never seen it before.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, cool.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Draco - Arceus


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awesome!


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anybody clicked me Eggs?


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> anybody clicked me Eggs?


I have.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Riolu egg!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh darn, I missed the pokemon rush :'(
> 
> How do you know if someone has adopted your eggs?


Go to your Pokemon's page who is the parent, click on view heritage, and look at the Pokemon's children.  If it has someone else's name before "egg" or the pokemon's name, it got adopted.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No-one has claimed them yet.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking people's 

I asked Wymsy on the IRC Chat (GTXPlus's, and I wish I didn't go there, everyone is so vulgar and idiotic, even Wymsy is. sHe makes me  want to not have them as our affliate) if we could have a trading feature, but she said it would cause hackers of passwords to be more hackingers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post but, do you think I should train my Pachirisu (which is level 95) to level 100 or evolve my Gyarados first?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You got so lucky getting that thing <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You got so lucky getting that thing <_<


Haha I know..

I'd trade you the Pachirisu if I could.,
Magikarp is level 19..


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I would evolve Magikarp first. 1 level up is quicker than 5 level ups.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I would evolve Magikarp first. 1 level up is quicker than 5 level ups.


Alright, click mine and I'll click back.
Also Gohan, can you click my Magikarp too :3


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLicking yours Silver 

OMG, I just found out I have Draco Roar's riolu egg :33


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh wow, brother and sister


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's right :3


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So are mine and AverageSean's Wailmer's!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh sweet.
I met this guy on the IRC who is my Magikarp's brother.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who here had a Skarmory?

I forgot...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who here had a Skarmory?
> 
> I forgot...


Pika, Nigel, Darth, or Gallade.
Don't remember D:
I clicked all 5 of Jrrj15's team, and he clicked 2 back. Cheap meanie D:


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click all of mine please. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You hatched Porygon 
I'll click yours now.


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> You hatched Porygon
> I'll click yours now.


Yay. Thanks.


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I click on mine for a very very nice feeling. ^^


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I click on mine for a very very nice feeling. ^^


Click mines and I click yours ^-^


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done. ^^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking Lewis.


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicking Lewis.


Clicked Yours Alecks.

JOJO CLICK MINES


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicking Lewis.


Thanks, I'll click yours now ^^


----------



## Nightray (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@hub. okayz.
@Lewis. I clicked yours.

click mine. lol


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw guys my name on it is 'Orisyke' because Lewis was taken :eh:

Thanks Jojo I clicked yours ^^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em Jojo


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does clicking them even do? ^^


----------



## Nightray (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click em Jojo


I just did


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What does clicking them even do? ^^


They mature more, and when they enough mature points you can hatch them


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Jojo, clicking yours now ;D


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right, click away!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My party's back click mine


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new eggs ppl
click away please


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please. =)

GARRETT!!

SPIRITOMB BUDDIEZ!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis'


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK! =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Hub's


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whismur hatched
thanks ppl


----------



## deathparty666 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK! lol i lost track of who I've clicked... I'll click back of you click.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click Please. =)
> 
> GARRETT!!
> 
> SPIRITOMB BUDDIEZ!


What's ur user name on it did u click mine?


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Hub's


clicked urs


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages 79 and 80.


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis'


Thanks I have clicked yours also.

If anyone clicks mine post here so I can return the favour.

To check if I have clicked on your eggs my username is 'Orisyke'


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My username is Sorax2. =D


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please~


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> My username is Sorax2. =D


click mine them or I won't yours


----------



## Gallade526 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone hatch myn there  almost hatched please!


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mine please~


clicked


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already clicked yours...

T-T


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mine please~


Can you click all of my eggs and Pokemon? My other eggs and Ledyba needs some love :>


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked. =D


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> clicked


Your eggs have successfully been clicked. ^^


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MINEZ PLEASE


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked.

Please click mine!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you

I'm just tired of getting one clicks, and they're all for my Darkrai :<


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MINE PLEASE


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> CLICK MINEZ PLEASE


ive clicked all of urs, but u havent clicked mine  <_<


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone clicked mine?


----------



## ipodawesum (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine ...pichu likes the red.ghastly likes the purple and the cyndaquil eats anything.


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> click mine ...pichu likes the red.ghastly likes the purple and the cyndaquil eats anything.


Clicked.

Clicked TKD.

CLICK MINE


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alecks (6/5), Bash (6/1), Nayia Lovecat (6/6), Orisyke (6/6), PrincessPrincess (6/2), Rah (2/2), ricano4life (6/6), *ShiroiRyu (6/0)*, silverferret0201 (6/5), Silverstorms (6/6), Sorax2 (6/6), Tenebrae (6/4), *Xineo (4/0)* 

Thank you to all these people who have clicked on my eggs. If your name is in bold that means you haven't returned the favour yet (If you are not these people it must be someone from another forum ^^)


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> Alecks (6/5), asterelle (6/5), astral123 (5/6), baram (5/5), Birdybot (5/5), Bobdapeach (4/6), catmagick (5/4), DarkStarr (5/5), darthgohan1 (6/5), Deathparty666 (6/6), Draco Roar (6/5), Erzean (5/5), Firetamer (6/6), Furfur (6/5), Gabbie (6/0), garu (5/6), HaleyMo (6/0), Hanner (6/0), Hella (6/6), Hexe (6/4), Jaxzilla (6/6), Kadoatie (3/3), karexie (1/0), Kasiek (5/5), kmeka (1/0), lenaja (6/5), LunarQuill (6/5), Mateusz (5/5), Michaela (6/4), Mikka (6/5), nico111 (6/0), Orisyke (6/6), pokemon2121 (1/1), pokemon777 (1/0), rgsue (5/6), ricano4life (4/0), Rubinsong (6/5), saruto (6/6), Scrii (6/5), Sheryl (1/1), Shwoo (6/6), Silverstorms (6/6), singingmoon (6/0), Sorax2 (4/6), Squirrel Man (6/0), supervulpix (6/6), tabiki (6/5), tachnoske (6/6), Tellah (6/6), Tenebrae (6/4), TheKillingDog (6/6), Thyson (6/0), Todorlich (5/0), trungvnnn (1/0), TvH (6/4), Upahs Keywork (1/0), Urufei (6/0), Volframm (6/0), Winoa (6/0), yard (1/0), yeloowmoon (6/0), Yinko (6/0), youkie000 (1/0)



God people don't stop clicking  >_<


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> > Alecks (6/5), asterelle (6/5), astral123 (5/6), baram (5/5), Birdybot (5/5), Bobdapeach (4/6), catmagick (5/4), DarkStarr (5/5), darthgohan1 (6/5), Deathparty666 (6/6), Draco Roar (6/5), Erzean (5/5), Firetamer (6/6), Furfur (6/5), Gabbie (6/0), garu (5/6), HaleyMo (6/0), Hanner (6/0), Hella (6/6), Hexe (6/4), Jaxzilla (6/6), Kadoatie (3/3), karexie (1/0), Kasiek (5/5), kmeka (1/0), lenaja (6/5), LunarQuill (6/5), Mateusz (5/5), Michaela (6/4), Mikka (6/5), nico111 (6/0), Orisyke (6/6), pokemon2121 (1/1), pokemon777 (1/0), rgsue (5/6), ricano4life (4/0), Rubinsong (6/5), saruto (6/6), Scrii (6/5), Sheryl (1/1), Shwoo (6/6), Silverstorms (6/6), singingmoon (6/0), Sorax2 (4/6), Squirrel Man (6/0), supervulpix (6/6), tabiki (6/5), tachnoske (6/6), Tellah (6/6), Tenebrae (6/4), TheKillingDog (6/6), Thyson (6/0), Todorlich (5/0), trungvnnn (1/0), TvH (6/4), Upahs Keywork (1/0), Urufei (6/0), Volframm (6/0), Winoa (6/0), yard (1/0), yeloowmoon (6/0), Yinko (6/0), youkie000 (1/0)
> 
> 
> 
> God people don't stop clicking  >_<


Good luck returning those favours ^^


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!!!~


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey everyone. Sorry i havent been active much recently, I'm about to go on GPX to re-pay everyone clicks so make sure you click me! =D


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Sorry i havent been active much recently, I'm about to go on GPX to re-pay everyone clicks so make sure you click me! =D


Clicked. =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I read some of the posts I missed... I don't have a Skarmory... yet.  Still looking for one.
I like it without trading.  If we had trading I think it wouldn't be as fun... this way it's just what you can collect, and people don't make alt accounts, cheat new players, etc.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Sorry i havent been active much recently, I'm about to go on GPX to re-pay everyone clicks so make sure you click me! =D


Yay Nigel.

Sycther > Wailmer > Palkia > Sandslash.


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLCIK PLOX!


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OOOO TYROUGE!


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








LOOK TRIPLETS CLICK EM NOW!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> OOOO TYROUGE!


My Wailmer and your Wailmer egg have the same parents!   

What does that make us?


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wailmer bros?


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I read some of the posts I missed... I don't have a Skarmory... yet.  Still looking for one.
> I like it without trading.  If we had trading I think it wouldn't be as fun... this way it's just what you can collect, and people don't make alt accounts, cheat new players, etc.


Yeah I agree.


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My new egg looks promising.


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O: The person who bred my egg has EVERY SINGLE starter.


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> My new egg looks promising.


The one on the right of your sig?  It's a Toxicroak or Medicham


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's a Meditite. It has the right colours.


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked on Nigel91, DarthGohan1 and AverageSean's.


Does anyone know which eggs I have?


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





New one


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Just clicked on Nigel91, DarthGohan1 and AverageSean's.


The one to the left in your sig is Aron. =P


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a bronzor.

I'm good at identifying eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*starts egg indentifying service*


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aron! I need 8,960 for a dam aron!? ^^


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aron, dustox, seagull, seal, cubone, Swablu


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww atleast I got a dustox ^^

Can you tell if an egg contains a rare pokemon if you have to get a large number for it to hatch?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Just clicked on Nigel91, DarthGohan1 and AverageSean's.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which eggs I have?


Swablu, Cubone, Wingull, Seel, Aron (I think), and that one ghost guy with the skull, idk his name... not in that order


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes legendaries hatch at 20,000 - 30,000


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plz click mine, they're pretty new, ive clicked on all of the ones on this page...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'ma clicking eggs at the moment!


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Plz click mine, they're pretty new, ive clicked on all of the ones on this page...


I'll click yours. ^^


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'ma clicking eggs at the moment!


Clicked yours.

EDIT: Sorry for double post.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis' eggs are (from left to right):

Aron, Duskull, Wingull, Seel, Cubone and Swablu.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Draco, me and you are brothers.
So click mine now >


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis' eggs are (from left to right):
> 
> Aron, Duskull, Wingull, Seel, Cubone and Swablu.


n me?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

6,059/12,500


6k left for Gyarados!
Please click Magikarp and the rest of my eggs !!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nidoran Female (had to look that one up) and Spheal.


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thank you for telling me my eggs everyone ^^

Matty did you click mine?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Thank you for telling me my eggs everyone ^^
> 
> Matty did you click mine?


yus


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs are: Cubone, Riolu, Mudkip, and Lickitung.
Lickitung, I got so lucky on that egg!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click the hatchling and the eggs! im going to click all eggs i see!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> please click the hatchling and the eggs! im going to click all eggs i see!


You have to register for GTXPlus though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know if I can breed my Squirtle with my Barboach or Lotad?
All three are in my PC, please check D:


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you just want to click on other people's eggs.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive clicked lots of Pokemon eggs without having an account


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> please click the hatchling and the eggs! im going to click all eggs i see!


Clicked yours, sign up to GPXP and return the favor please.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone know if I can breed my Squirtle with my Barboach or Lotad?
> All three are in my PC, please check D:


Look at their genders and there egg groups. They have to be opposite gender and in the same egg group to breed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.
Rattata and Pachirisu eggs :3


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Horsea and Remoraid keep making eggs.

SOMEONE ADOPT THEM!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HORSEA EGGS?

HOLY 

SHOW ME A PIC OF A HORSEA EGGP LZZZZ


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My Horsea and Remoraid keep making eggs.
> 
> SOMEONE ADOPT THEM!!!


after how much time can u abandon an egg?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

>


Eziooo  hits himself in the face.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 hours. Unless you bred them; then you can get rid of them as soon as you get them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't breed any Pokemons.


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could you please repay the favour these people:

Akasha Ravenstar, Akumi, DogMt, Draco Roar, DVD, Phyllali, roflSean, SaChan, wosw777, Youngster

^^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are they even on TBT?


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Most of them aren't on TBT.


I know two of them are but you never know. ^^


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco, me and you are brothers.
> So click mine now >


We are? Fine.


----------



## watercat8 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Draco Roar, canI has Absol egg?_


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Draco Roar, canI has Absol egg?_


Can you trade eggs?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No.


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did I miss anyone? "/


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MEH!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Did I miss anyone? "/


I Don't k-- *Glares* Shiny...Darkrai...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me and Sean are Wailmer bros!!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> MEH!


Clicking right now.

Eww, you have Burmy. 

Oh yeah, if you have Pokemon in your PC or Daycare that are in your sig, they're not able to receive clicks.

(I think so? Someone told me.)


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny......d-d-d-d-d-darkrai!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Shiny......d-d-d-d-d-darkrai!!


I got it cause I was a good boy


----------



## watercat8 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I wish...._


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Shellder, got a Houndour egg.  Currently clicking back everyone who clicked me the last couple hours


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> MEH!


You still haven't repaid the favour yet  :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
Our Pokemon are brothers.
Let us come and do brotherly things.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Looks at Aleck's eggs* You mean the Riolu?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need one more person to click on my Skarmory egg.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I need one more person to click on my Skarmory egg.


I tried but I already did today


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curses!

Nice Heracross egg btw.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay he hatched


----------



## Crenor402 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT THIS IS!!! IT'S KILLING ME!!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bellsprout


----------



## watercat8 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Bellsprout


^This


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new Carnavine egg


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Curses!
> 
> Nice Heracross egg btw.


Thanks.  I actually claimed a Heracross out of the shelter yesterday and I thought this egg looked cool... only to find its a Heracross egg... I may end up donating one to the shelter, or maybe breed them if their different genders.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you hatch a egg because my eggs have been fully cracked and havent hatched yet!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> how do you hatch a egg because my eggs have been fully cracked and havent hatched yet!


On your party page, in the options column all the way to the right, click the option menu thingy, and select hatch egg... it'll take you to another page and click "hatch egg" on that page.


----------



## pikachu (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you only click one, please click the happiny.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked guys! click mine plz!


----------



## DevilGopher (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> how do you hatch a egg because my eggs have been fully cracked and havent hatched yet!


please, take some eggs off, then i click


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I'm just lazy to take them out =P


----------



## watercat8 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked!


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got triplets =P


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what those 3 different ones are?


----------



## watercat8 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Anyone know what those 3 different ones are?


_The 3 kinds of Burmy._


----------



## Gnome (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i haz nuu mudkips egg.


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =D


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked newly hatched Pokemon x]


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines please


----------



## deathparty666 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I covered this last page...


----------



## acfreak (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i no they are already dragons but pls click im getting new ones soon!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna be gone for the event week... so I won't know until Friday if I get lucky!  Tomorrow's my last day going on basically until the end of the week


----------



## Ricano (May 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be gone for the event week... so I won't know until Friday if I get lucky!  Tomorrow's my last day going on basically until the end of the week


June 1st right?
up until when?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The events are every day Mon June 1st to Fri June 5th... and I'm probably gonna not be able to get on any of those days... maybe an exception here and there, but doubtful.  Moltres, Entei and Groudon have been announced for M-W in that order, and the legendaries for Th&F are mysteries until then.


----------



## deathparty666 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMYGOD!!! My eggs REALLY need to hatch before then...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> OMYGOD!!! My eggs REALLY need to hatch before then...


Well, just one... you can only get a legendary once during the week... and you're not guaranteed. 
Just don't get a 6th pokemon/egg after you put your next hatched egg in your pc.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lapras hatched!

So I got a new Pinsir egg 

Edit: Look at this http://gpxplus.net/user/Primo


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are all those eggs?

BTW I'm clicking.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hah! My Sandshrew evolved and 2 of my eggs hatched into a Male Squirtle and a Male Shuppet!


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragons!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mmkay.


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks.

I added one more egg too


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Draco - My eggs are Larvitar, Mantyke, Carnavine and Pinsir.

Clicking yours and TKD's now.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @ Draco - My eggs are Larvitar, Mantyke, Carnavine and Pinsir.
> 
> Clicking yours and TKD's now.


Awesome. I'm in the Shelter atm.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Spheal egg!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked it.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look! And event Pokemon! http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmH4ZmH2


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Easter Lopuuny looks awesome


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder if there's Christmas Stantler


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Or christmas Delibird


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

x]


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.

Click mine please.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet

Look at this guys pc. He has TONS of rare pokemon.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He only needs a Bulbasaur and he has every Starter :/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Fire Stone in the lab.

How random...


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 I found a Metal Coat while clicking eggs.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Some of my eggs hatched.

But the only good egg I've found is a Spiritomb egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Absol hatched! :3


----------



## Link (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine! (It's a card!) 

Just kidding. But this is epic. What HAVE I missed.. -_-;


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Click mine! (It's a card!) 

Just kidding. But this is epic. What HAVE I missed.. -_-;
[/quote]Ok....

Get eggs NOW >


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked:

Crenor402
xeladude
watercat8
Silverstorms
DarthGohan1
Gallade526
pikachu
DevilGopher
AverageSean
Hub12
PikaBolt
ricano4life
deathparty666

Repay the favour please ^^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks lewlew.
Clicking back


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Thanks lewlew.
> Clicking back


No problem and thanks ^^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back.
I'm going to make an egg identification service with Silver if he accepts :O


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. ;3


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked all in my Friend's List this morning.


----------



## John102 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I clicked all in my Friend's List this morning.


clicked your egg, looks like you've got a riolu on the way.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmhmm...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP STEALIN' OUR BUISNESS!


----------



## Gallade526 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks for all the people who clicked my eggs now could you hatch my smoochum??


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my dragons


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mines please. =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours Hub.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7195557/1/#new

 ^^^^^^ If you're having problem identifying eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. =D


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wanna know what your last two eggs are Hub?


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wanna know what your last two eggs are Hub?


Ummm...

Sure why not.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines
zangoose is about to hatch xD


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK NEW EGGZ


----------



## Hal (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Click It Please!


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hal said:
			
		

> Click It Please!


clicked


----------



## nintendowii2009 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hal said:
			
		

> Click It Please!


clicked


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THIS


Spheal.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait, Spheal is a starter???

Wow, all this time I thought Spheal was the evolve of Seel....


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Wait, Spheal is a starter???
> 
> Wow, all this time I thought Spheal was the evolve of Seel....


That's Dewgong. =P I think. Spheal evolves into a Walrus type thing.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Wait, Spheal is a starter???
> 
> Wow, all this time I thought Spheal was the evolve of Seel....


Seel evolves into Dewgong

Spheal is totally different.

Spheal evolves into Sealeo then into Walrein


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click this.


----------



## acfreak (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pls click my dragons


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

zangoose hatched
thanks ppls


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click.


clicked all of urs


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pages 93 through 99 x]


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click and thanks!


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.
I'll give you a cookie!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click and thanks!


Clicked.


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click <3

I return the favour instantly!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

imma starting clicking everyone<s on this page
plz click mine, i just got a dratini egg, gible egg and aipom egg!!!!!


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is this? It looks interesting, but frankly, i have no idea how to get started or anything.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyone's on this page.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What is this? It looks interesting, but frankly, i have no idea how to get started or anything.


Click an egg, make an account.
Jack, you're a Pokemon nerd to, right?


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kinda sorta..... I'll give it a try.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kk, i clicked everybody's eggs that were posted on p.99


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> kk, i clicked everybody's eggs that were posted on p.99


all clicked


----------



## Hub12 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK =D


----------



## Nigel (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me! I'm clicking people back right now.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how does a sneasel egg look like?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does anyone know the answers to the questions about the rules? ive taken the quiz about 15 times and they're must be something im missing  -____-

EDIT: I GOT A NEW EGG, i think its Lapras, plz click it!


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Click me! I'm clicking people back right now.


Can you click my other Pokemon and Eggs please?

I'm just tired of my Darkrai getting all the attention and my Ledyba or other eggs aren't. "/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em


----------



## Nigel (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thank you.

Let me know if I didn't click yours, or anyone elses.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked everyone's. Now click mine please.


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, plz!


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One of my eggs is at 1280/1280. How does it hatch?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No.

Now pay up >


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> One of my eggs is at 1280/1280. How does it hatch?


on the left side of its info it should say "hatch the egg"


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seriously? Just tell me, geesh. How do you make them hatch when they're at full maturity.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, I return the favor instantly. ^^


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click, I return the favor instantly. ^^


Already clicked yours.


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I all alone (2), Cakeforthesoul (1), Crenor402 (6), *<big>darthgohan1</big>* (5), Deathparty666 (6), <big>*DevilGopher*</big> (6), MetraGnome (1), PrincessPrincess (1), *<big>roflSean </big>*(6), Sorax2 (6), whO (6), whocares (5) 

Return the favor please <3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Am I all alone (2), Cakeforthesoul (1), Crenor402 (6), *<big>darthgohan1</big>* (5), Deathparty666 (6), <big>*DevilGopher*</big> (6), MetraGnome (1), PrincessPrincess (1), *<big>roflSean </big>*(6), Sorax2 (6), whO (6), whocares (5)
> 
> Return the favor please <3


I'm working on returning al my clicks.. my internet is really slow right now


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok sorry, happy clicking ^^


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis, didnt i click urs..?


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lewis, didnt i click urs..?


Yes ^^


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The people on that site's IRC are jerks.


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I clicked everyone's on the last page.

Also, my cyndaquil and poochyena evolved into a quilava and a mightyena._


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> The people on that site's IRC are jerks.


How so?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I clicked everyone's on the last page.
> 
> Also, my cyndaquil and poochyena evolved into a quilava and a mightyena._


Are you going for a "dog" team?


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click clack please.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

KCILC


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done!


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that I couldn't finish the rules quiz, and everyone started flaming me and calling me a stupid idiot.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh. Maybe I should do that for laughs..." Hey guys. Can you tell me what this egg is? *Inserts link of the most obvious egg" ....The flaming begins.


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewis (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamXX (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine.


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_No, I just happen to have all dig like pokemon in my party. (minus phanpy)_


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Click mine.


Pretty mysterious egg right there x]


----------



## pikachu (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please. :3 My magikarp is about to hatch. XD


----------



## deathparty666 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz i clicked this last page and i will clickk anyone else that clicks...

could i use the word click any more? lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Female Skitty again! DDDDD<

Must... get... SKITTY EGG! o.e

EDIT: YES! I FOUND ANOTHER SKITTY EGG :3


----------



## deathparty666 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay my natu hatched! now only five more! hopefully I get a legenddary, cuz now I have an open space!


----------



## Pokeman (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my eggs i warmed yours


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone plz tell me the answers to the quiz plox!!!


----------



## Crenor402 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky mine pleasey!


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mis huevos, por favor.


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click mis huevos, por favor.


that doesnt sound right... -.-
lmfao


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't at all. D:


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know how to say "Click" lol.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a zangoose egg!!!!!!


CLICK IT OR ELSE!

o and i can wait till tomarrow to get the legendary eggs =DDDDD


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> i got a zangoose egg!!!!!!
> 
> 
> CLICK IT OR ELSE!
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## MygL (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.o


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xYoh said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I accidentally say something horribly wrong in spanish?
Ohhhhh, I think I get it.
0.0


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh yeah u did
and i wont explain cuz there are little ones on TBT that might not even know what those are rofl


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell x]

I learned about it on Friday xDD


----------



## Gallade526 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah really little kids should not no that till there atleast 13

I learnd what huevos are when i was 9 >>


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, Perry, you could mentally scar the young ones!


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah so anyways...
click my eggs please


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm just using my basic spanish. Los huevos= breakfast eggs.
Guess they have a double meaning just like english.


----------



## Pokeman (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey guys, i got my first pokemon eggs please click!


----------



## Gnome (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, may be my last time on for a few days... can't promise any clickbacks until next weekend... but any and all are appreciated.   good luck getting a legendary this week!


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Well, may be my last time on for a few days... can't promise any clickbacks until next weekend... but any and all are appreciated.   good luck getting a legendary this week!


wait all u have to do is just have a spot open?
nothing else?


----------



## watercat8 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeep. Easy huh?


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a little too easy, eh?


----------



## Pear (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darn it, I can't  put eggs in the PC.


----------



## «Jack» (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gahhhh!! I want a legendary, but I just started and wasn't on in the last 2 weeks before he started that. Dang.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You just need to have a spot open... but there's only a couple hundred distributed each day, so no guarantee you get one.


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, i clicked pages 101-107


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg!


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Click my egg!


Clicked xD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yer eggs


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You. xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh. :3

Btw, this might be a little off topic but does anybody know what a Jirachi, Shaymin and Rotom egg look like?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Clickeh. :3
> 
> Btw, this might be a little off topic but does anybody know what a Jirachi, Shaymin and Rotom egg look like?


Clicked yer eggs
Click mine xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked. :3


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines


----------



## pikachu (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*clicks*


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click mines


Clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please I only need 1,000 more to hatch I will return the favor in the same day!!

I NEED TO HATCH TME AHH! ^^


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mag eggs.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click mag eggs.


Click mine, I click yours ^^


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs have nearly hatched, click please.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

duskull just hatched. it likes the spicy red one too. check my sig for what to feed which pokemon !


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> duskull just hatched. it likes the spicy red one too. check my sig for what to feed which pokemon !


Can you click mine please I need one more click on the blue egg with white clouds, I'll click the amount you click mine ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No legendary poke today. Still hoping for a Groudon.

Or they may be running american time, so they might not have been sent yet.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No legendary poke today. Still hoping for a Groudon.
> 
> Or they may be running american time, so they might not have been sent yet.


Hopefully, swaps? ^^


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow u guys hatched three of mine
thanks ppl


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> wow u guys hatched three of mine
> thanks ppl


Same ^^

An egg of mine is nearly hatched can you click please


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked all


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, repaying favor.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have one tenth of the money needed to buy a Silph Scope!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have one tenth of the money needed to buy a Silph Scope!


What does a Silph Scope do?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Identifies eggs for you, although I'm not sure how.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Identifies eggs for you, although I'm not sure how.


oo Ok ^^


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click miya darg eggs in siggy in spoiler plz thx


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please my dragon eggs only have 1 day left to live!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click please my dragon eggs only have 1 day left to live!!!


two of urs are ready to hatch


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Ricano's.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a happy time.

I click back within 5minutes!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked Lewis.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> All clicked Lewis.


Thanks, repaied.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Ricano's.


thanks
clicked back


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are my eggs?

I know on the far right is something rare because I need 10k for it to hatch o.o


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What are my eggs?
> 
> I know on the far right is something rare because I need 10k for it to hatch o.o


i only noe ur far right cuz i have it too and someone told me
its something called a lapras


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks ^^


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did anyone get a moltres?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> did anyone get a moltres?


I got nothing  :'(


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me?


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I start this pokemanz thing?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not unless you click mine.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Not unless you click mine.


Of COURSE I will. 
As A link to the site.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Should I start this pokemanz thing?[/quote]Yes


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> [quote="]Should I start this pokemanz thing?


Yes[/quote]Rite, in my epik comeback, I present to you my pokaymanz. (Gimme a min)


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Lewis said:
			
		

> [quote="]Should I start this pokemanz thing?


Yes[/quote]Rite, in my epik comeback, I present to you my pokaymanz. (Gimme a min)[/quote]Woot ^^


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like your yellow and black egg. I think I know what it is.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ][quote="Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rite, in my epik comeback, I present to you my pokaymanz. (Gimme a min)[/quote]Woot ^^[/quote]Here yoo go. Go on, touch mah pokaymanz.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No spoiling it..
(I think it's an elekid. )


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Link, click mine and I'll click yours.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked yours before I signed up.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]No spoiling it..
(I think it's an elekid. )[/quote]Repay favor <3


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]No spoiling it..<br />(I think it's an elekid. )[/quote]Repay favor <3


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got some new eggs now guys, click them?


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey you got a pair!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yep, adopted them from the shelter 
Clicked?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> I got some new eggs now guys, click them?


Swaps?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Maybe when I've hatched them


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I just get loads of pokaymans? Is there anything bad about doint that?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Should I just get loads of pokaymans? Is there anything bad about doint that?[/quote]Na


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wouldn't get too many because people won't click them all so just a few like me


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Maybe when I've hatched them


Noo, swaps as in clicks for clicks? ^^


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm about to click everyone back so make sure youve clicked mine!


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohhh sorry, yepp 
Clicked.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, I've clicked all yours


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My cute egg is cute, Posting about 5 up in a sec.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nigel, I've clicked all yours


No you didnt, you clicked 4


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of them wouldn't load though.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!!! PLEASE


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only clicked one of mine so I only clicked one back, that will teach you  ^^

Muha

Nigel I'm clicking yours now.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I cant find the code page.. wierd..


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, clicked them all now


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]I cant find the code page.. wierd..[/quote]Go into Party and on the far right it should say options then click on it and click image codes.


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, put my 4 favs in there now. Awesome.
Can people please hug them? I'll try to respond as fast as my internet will go!


----------



## Link (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

First person to reply, gets my full clicking attention for 3 mins solid.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]First person to reply, gets my full clicking attention for 3 mins solid.[/quote]Clicked them, click backs please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HORUS CLICK PLEASE!


I refuse

thanks for the offer though


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLICK OR DIE!!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, I'll click everyone else's
*^-added on to previous message*


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickety click my eggs please.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickety Click me?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs plz.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who got the legendary eggs?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, I click back very quick so if you're asking for clicks, CLICK me. ^^


----------



## SamXX (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any clicks for me?
:'(


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> who got the legendary eggs?


That's a point. Did anyone get legendaries today?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> Any clicks for me?
> :'(


clicked!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont know?


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For some reason the egg site is extremely slow.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> For some reason the egg site is extremely slow.


use mozilla if ur not already
much faster =D rofl


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click mine please


I clicked yours before and you didn't click mine.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY DRAGONS AND MY ZANGOOSE EGG NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PLEASE DONT LET THEM DIE BECAUSE THERE CuTE =)










heres my ZaNgOoSe EgG!


----------



## airhead (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my eggs please!!!


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click um


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/MoQify

pweez click 'em and add meh as a friend


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Weffy said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/MoQify
> 
> pweez click 'em and add meh as a friend


clicked and added
and I found out who u are xP


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this shiny?



Please click my eggs!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Weffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i clicked urs too >_>


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Is this shiny?
> 
> 
> 
> Please click my eggs!


no one noes untill it hatchs!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOW MY EGGS/DRAGON IS SIG SO CLICK THEM NOW IF YOU DO ILL CLICK BACK =)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why hello there.

CLICK PLEASE.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Why hello there.
> 
> CLICK PLEASE.


clickd


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, I click yours.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone show me what a lugia egg, totodile egg and cyndaquil egg look like? thx


----------



## Pear (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does the pokemon site have extreme traffic?
It's so slow.
Other sites aren't though.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You click mine, I click yours


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked people!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need just a little more on the one egg, then I'll have a free spot for tomorrow! Plz!!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine, I Clcked Pages 111-118.
EDIT: 101-118


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and ill click yours


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not clicking people first because I never get click backs apart from a few people so if you want your eggs clicking, click mine and I will click back.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I'm not clicking people first because I never get click backs apart from a few people so if you want your eggs clicking, click mine and I will click back.


 :gyroidsideways: click mine first/if i dont click yours back than ill make myself banned(i never want to be banned)


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER!

 T_T 


Btw, I add the people I know for definate will click back.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sayed by Lewis:OK

 T_T 


Btw, I never add the people I know for definate will click back.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MINE AND ILL CLICK BACK


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my guys


----------



## Hal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked Lewis' and Pokeboy's Pokemon Eggs.
Click Mine


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Internets being slooooow. D:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh. ;3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click =D


----------



## Ricano (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mines being really slow too
and click mines please


----------



## SamXX (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK ME LIKE NAOH.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!!!


----------



## Pear (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK NOW!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/MoQify
click plz


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked people! click mine plz


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jr, you never click back 0.0


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Jr, you never click back 0.0


^^^^
i clickd urs Alecks CLICK MINE!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Weffy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I click when I go on


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

eggs are getting cooold


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help me plz click them before they die in some days


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

c-c-c-c-c-c-cc-liiiickck


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_In the midst of clicking peoples eggs. : D_


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> eggs are getting cooold


ill help your's


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _In the midst of clicking peoples eggs. : D_


me plz


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click :3


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im looking for these eggs
-Spiritomb
-Suicune(want the most XD)
-Lugia
-All The Missingno's
-All The Dracowymsy 
-Crystle Onix
-Crystle Stellix
And thats it!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure why not.

Click.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.2.0* LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! =DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh *censored.2.0*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> oh *censored.2.0*


8D This is cool. 

*Clicks Garrett's*


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

paying 10 tbt per click =) on egg one person at time pm me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub got an Entei but not me?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! =DDDDDDDDD


_Was yesterday Entei? I thought it was moltres. Nice!_


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

10 tbt for each egg click pm me


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Seans. Click! =D


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got a deal. If you're the person who lets my egg hatched I'll pay you 50 bells in return, k? So click away!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! =DDDDDDDDD


HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0* ITSA ENTEI!!!1

and plz click mine 

http://gpxplus.net/user/MoQify


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my eggs


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> MoQify is MattyofAlbion.
> You are Matty :O


alt account.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click >.<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is illegal you know.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hatchlings onna die! plz help =(


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my eggs


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cmon people you are all clicked! now CLICK MINE >=D


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> cmon people you are all clicked! now CLICK MINE >=D


clicked


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Graaaahh! DDDDD<

I KEEP GETTING A STUPID FEMALE SKITTY Dx*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> *Graaaahh! DDDDD<
> 
> I KEEP GETTING A STUPID FEMALE SKITTY Dx*


xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Ha. Clicked.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked again last post back n 30 to click again


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz at least the M one


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Skitty Egg o.e

*BETTER BE MALE D<*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Got another Skitty Egg o.e
> 
> *BETTER BE MALE D<*


1 week later

*Hatches*

*censored.2.0* IT'S A FEMALE xD


I can see it now


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see myself having a tantrum when I found out my Skitty is female.

*BETTER BE MALE! D<*
(repeating for luck)


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pika bolt click mine please!!!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I clicked alot of people's! click please!_


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh my God look guys I got me an Entei egg! I didn't even know they were giving out entei eggs! but I'm not complaining, I got one!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idc i'm not doing it.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm sad, because i signed up for this after he announced that everyone that posted inthe last 2 weeks would be eligible for the legendaries, and i wasn't on then.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only joined like a week ago... didn't it say WITHIN the last two weeks? as in inactive members wont get them? maybe tomorrow for ya.

O I clicked like the last two pages of people... clicky back???


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I only joined like a week ago... didn't it say WITHIN the last two weeks? as in inactive members wont get them? maybe tomorrow for ya.
> 
> O I clicked like the last two pages of people... clicky back???


Heh. Got an Entei Egg too?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got one as well.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Entei buddies! Lets see who's hatches first!!! Well, I know it'll be yours. I don't get as many clicks cuz I'm too lazy to click a million people in one day. YAY ENTEI!!!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I got one as well.


is not in your party...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz I'm lazy on updating mah sig.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I only joined like a week ago... didn't it say WITHIN the last two weeks? as in inactive members wont get them? maybe tomorrow for ya.
> 
> O I clicked like the last two pages of people... clicky back???


No, I mean I just signed up for this this Saturday. After he made that announcement.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o sorry bout that maybe there'll be another one soon.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click...please...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all.


----------



## TomNook2085 (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here is thine adoptables help them please and i clicked on mostly everyones


----------



## Ricano (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on mine please
sorry if i havent clicked urs cuz my internet is screwed up =/


----------



## airhead (Jun 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my eggs plz plz


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pokemon Eggs+Pokemon, Pages 118-126 (Excluding Dragon Eggs, Since They Stuff Up My Computer)


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For Those People Who'd Like To Know What A Rotom Egg Looks Like, I Found One.
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://gpxplus.net/files/img/2/36/ZGZ0ZGt1/image.png&imgrefurl=http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGZ0ZGt1&usg=__dUy6UfkFTuC9ueQPIqPMRc51boc=&h=30&w=28&sz=1&hl=en&start=9&um=1&tbnid=wxlHKn22qA5QiM:&tbnh=30&tbnw=28&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dglobal%2Bpokedex%2Bplus%2Brotom%2Begg%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please, I click back straight away.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click please, I click back straight away.


Clicked..


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repaid ^^

Want to add each other to Pal pad and click each other everyday?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get eggs coz when I try it fails...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> How do you get eggs coz when I try it fails...


Well, how many eggs do you currently have?

And I clicked ACdude's and Lewis.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None, but I want them...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you already validate?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll click yours and try!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same ^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked! click mine plz! HATCHLING ALMOST HAS ONE DAYA LEFT D:


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CHOP CHOP D=<


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked! click mine plz! HATCHLING ALMOST HAS ONE DAYA LEFT D:


Thank you for clicking mine, I returned the favor. ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've yet to see someone with an event egg.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've yet to see someone with an event egg.


What is it?


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon eggs


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I will click yours.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click mine and I will click yours.


click mine i clicked yours


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click mine and I will click yours.


anyone else?


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i clicked your now click mine


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> j-rod ACCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i clicked yours now click mine


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok just repaid the favor of the people who clicked mine.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

....someone look at Hub's sig.....


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ....someone look at Hub's sig.....


Entei ^^

Many people from this forum received the egg like Tom.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I NEED A FREAKIN' GROUDON!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I NEED A FREAKIN' GROUDON!!!


Refresh shelter 1kazillion times then.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs plz


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No...

Groudon is being given out today.

Also, I'm glad I didn't get an Entei or Moltres egg. They suck ass, and it means I have a higher chance of getting a Groudon egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No...
> 
> Groudon is being given out today.
> 
> Also, I'm glad I didn't get an Entei or Moltres egg. They suck ass, and it means I have a higher chance of getting a Groudon egg.


...or the other two eggs. Which are a Caterpie and a Weedle.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh noa 

I thought they were only giving out entei eggs yesturday and I just restocked my eggs. T_T


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do i know if the egg is groundons


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will have groudons skin pattern and colours.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does anyone have a groundon egg


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not released yet.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Not released yet.


later on today?


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Groudon today? Ok.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=10721

In the artwork, the red egg with the blue lines in the Groudon egg.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone click me! I'm about to click everyone back.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Everyone click me! I'm about to click everyone back.


clicking click mine to =)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll click everyone's after dinner. I haven't even clicked mine yet.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Everyone click me! I'm about to click everyone back.


all eggs clicked


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

everyone who clicked mine, are clicked back


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine everyone please I need one empty spot for the groudon egg hopefully.

I will click back instantly.


----------



## Link (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clik mien pl0x.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Clik mien pl0x.[/quote]Click mine & I click yours ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis'.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis'.


Click back.

You're added to my Pal Pad and will get egg clicks everyday from me considering you click back. ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, 60 people have clicked my eggs today o.o


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help click my eggs =) oh and i clicked yours lewis


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.

@ Silver: Nou


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click.
> 
> @ Silver: Nou


Hub you need to hatch yet Pokeymans.

Anyone got a spare LApras?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can trade pokemon


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click.
> 
> @ Silver: Nou


yours hatched right when i clicked them lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can release it to the shelter and hope I get it. o:

Or breed a couple eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes but there are loads of pokemon in the shelter and it only shows 30 at a time so you probably wont


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay. Torchic! =)

Click


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DarthGohan1 got an Entei egg.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay. New Eggs. =)

Click!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please only like under 400 to hatch my spiritomb egg.


----------



## Xarina (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only have one dragon so far. I'll click as many eggs as I can XD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mines please..


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mines please..


Click for clicks?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Updated my party. Now you can click on them


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Updated my party. Now you can click on them


Clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis.


Repaid favor.

70 people have clicked my eggs today ^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a FYAH PART-AY!!!

'Cept for that black Egg. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a Sheildon.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone I just went on someone's profile and found they are preparing to put some rare pokemon in the shelter.

'Note: I'm going to start off with the rares and put them in the shelter at about 2:45 PM central, that way they show up in the shelter around 3:00. Then I'll throw in (<-- not literally) the uncommon Pokemon, followed by the common. GOOD LUCK! )'

Find his profile here: http://gpxplus.net/user/Myukie

I don't know if this has passed as I dont live in the 'central' area. ^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

. . .

Fyah Party.

JUST saw a Squitle and Cyndaquil Egg. xD


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I'm clicking everyone's eggs right now._


----------



## Xarina (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked all I've seen on the past 10 pages as well as this page.


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please :L


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Everyone I just went on someone's profile and found they are preparing to put some rare pokemon in the shelter.
> 
> 'Note: I'm going to start off with the rares and put them in the shelter at about 2:45 PM central, that way they show up in the shelter around 3:00. Then I'll throw in (<-- not literally) the uncommon Pokemon, followed by the common. GOOD LUCK! )'
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's 2:30 now.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3:30 EST right now, So it'll show at 4:00 EST


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t i got an eevee in the shelter!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!!!

Lol Starter Eggz. =P

Matt Brawl?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lol, good i didn't think about different time zones so I just looked at the clock and said "Damn! I missed it!"_


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked...


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

look what i found i think its a syther egg!


CLICK o and please click me dragon eggs


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

someone click my eggs :L


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, my spiritomb has nearly hatched.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

your spiritomb is hatched go to party got to options and click hatch the egg and well it hatches


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> look what i found i think its a syther egg!
> 
> 
> CLICK o and please click me dragon eggs


Yep, that's a Sycther egg.

The Sycther in my sig proves it.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> your spiritomb is hatched go to party got to options and click hatch the egg and well it hatches


oo didn't notice it had hatched ^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver........

FFA?...

Click Please


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol you got to click mine. Guys please click them in my profile not in my eggs..


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs. 3;


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Feebas egg!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Feebas egg!!!!


I have better D:<

FFA?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't, fool.

And no.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 Phiones. D:

But your entei is awesome...


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs plz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CoughYesIdoCough*


Screw you then. >_>

CLICK.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howd you even get a spiritomb?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starter pokemon are fail.

My pokemon are win.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they been having some good eggs, eh? lol


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no click mine :L


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw, I dont click back one clicks. ._.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs plz someone ill return the favor


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I click yours instantly after.

I have 76 people click my eggs today so that means I'm good ^^


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click mine and I click yours instantly after.
> 
> I have 76 people click my eggs today so that means I'm good ^^


all have been clicked


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new eggs guys
please click


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> new eggs guys
> please click


clicked both


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked

CLICK MINE!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help me crack my eggs open


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> help me crack my eggs open


Did you click mine?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang it I missed a Treecko. D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My thingy egg is nearly done. Click please ^^


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click mine please


clicked click mine back plz


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> click my eggs please


Gosh just stop posting. We can see your first post and no need for double posting. Just edit your post.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok sorry


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click mine please


Clicked.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curses!

I saw a Solrock egg, but someone had already taken it!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Curses!
> 
> I saw a Solrock egg, but someone had already taken it!


Ownt. =]


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Curses!
> 
> I saw a Solrock egg, but someone had already taken it!


You think THATS bad? 
I refreshed to fast and missed an easter buneary egg and a darkrai egg.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know it was an easter buneary egg?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Total nub question.
Pink egg w/blue fluffy ears.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kecleon egg!

Already taken...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need one more click for one of my eggs to hatch.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only return clicks if you click my whole party.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I only return clicks if you click my whole party.


clicked all


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I just got an Absol egg and a Larvitar egg!  :veryhappy: _


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis i clicked yours earlier


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh noes!

The Groudon eggs were just sent out!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh noes!
> 
> The Groudon eggs were just sent out!


when now?


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

airhead clicked yours


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> airhead clicked yours


clicking back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

About 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> Lewis i clicked yours earlier


Same ^^

Aww I didn't get a groudon egg T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AHHHHHHH!

People have Groudon eggs!

Where's mine?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver done yours


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg!

What's this?!?!?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Omg!
> 
> What's this?!?!?


o.o


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Omg!
> 
> What's this?!?!?


HOLY *censored.2.0*

HE HAS A MISSINGNO


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Omg!
> 
> What's this?!?!?


idk but i clicked it =)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missingno.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any good?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Any good?


That's rare dude. DON'T ABANDON IT


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Any good?


lab? or shelter?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, first person in TBT to get one? ^^

@airhead: It just appeared in my party so make sure you have a spare slot


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe,


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked it lol


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No-one here got a Groudon?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No-one here got a Groudon?


Dun think so


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No-one here got a Groudon?


Nope T_T

Do they all get sent out at one time or like a few every 5 minutes?


----------



## Pear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine. No legendaries so far.  T_T


----------



## Pear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY GOD! I CHECKED AND I GOT A GROUDON!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD! I CHECKED AND I GOT A GROUDON!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


Show!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD! I CHECKED AND I GOT A GROUDON!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:


Dislike you.


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pear40 done yours


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice Job Pear. ^-^

Added you to my Pal Pad (Sorax2)


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is what one looks like: Groundon egg


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got 2 new ones please click ^_^


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my egg it is almost hatched


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what pokemon feels like seaweed


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> what pokemon feels like seaweed


I'm assuming it's Campearl or Relicanth. I'd have to see a pic of the egg though.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

96 people have clicked interacted with my eggs/pokemon today ^^


----------



## John102 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoops. :veryhappy:


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Could people click my pokemon, please?_


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _Could people click my pokemon, please?_


clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trying to make it to 100 people ^^


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked lewis


----------



## pikachu (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to everyone who clicked my togepis, they hatched. ;3 Sadly none were female. 3=


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> clicked lewis


Congratulations you were the 101st person to interact with my eggs today ^^


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anyone want to click each others eggs


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click all mine. including the legendary!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please click all mine. including the legendary!


click mine to


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine! In click back. =3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please, Groudon for me!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH5BGR

Hmmm...Somethings not right here...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX is running _very_ slow for me, anyone else?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH5BGR
> 
> Hmmm...Somethings not right here...


http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGL3Zwt

I shtart to see a pattern...Hmmm...


----------



## Pear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> GPX is running _very_ slow for me, anyone else?


Me too.
I haven't been returning clicks because it takes 3 minutes to click one persons party.
It's probably sight traffic.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/Zmp3ZQt4

What the hell is a Zergoose...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH5BGR
> 
> Hmmm...Somethings not right here...


He's probaly part of the staff community.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know. =P

They all are.

But what the hell is a _Zergoose?..._


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its a zangoos that the site made =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's a Zangoose with Zerxzer's name.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one of those earlier today too.


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my new eggs  x


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked last page and this page.

I got Tangela!

afsfsdkfflhlaf<33


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks guys! my dragon that was about to die hatched =D all clicked!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz! my Shinx finally hatched!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =D


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my egg is about to hatch click it please


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

girl =(


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh mah eggs!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky-click! yay I click! U click! We ALL click! lol


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Clickeh mah eggs!


clicked click mine back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

there ya go!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> there ya go!


new one to plz


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all mine please! especially groudon!


----------



## airhead (Jun 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> click all mine please! especially groudon!


clicked your groudon


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 127-147.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked people! please hatch my herracross D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and i clicked urs back =D gl with the entie egg xP


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> and i clicked urs back =D gl with the entie egg xP


and about that entie egg, how do you get legendary eggs?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine NAO!


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

colm, ur link is all to one egg ... anyways, clicked


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked yours. I got rid of the rest I only have one now  -_-


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks, and if you put them a bit apart i think it can fix the problem, try, maybe 10 spaces?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My brother did it for me and I don't know how to make them...


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just go to the site, click the drop down list fr one of ur eggs, go to the image code thing, copy and paste the BB code into your sig.... to get to ur sig go to ur profile and clcike your name again, then click edit sig, and paste the code into there, btw, please clcike new egg =D


----------



## Gnome (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Pear (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please.
Tell me if you clicked mine, I didn't go on yesterday.
If you want to go on a clicking spree, do it at 7:20 central time.
The site traffic is non existent.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!

Clicked yours pear40!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry bout double post but could you please click my eggs? :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curse you people and your legendary eggs!

*Storms off*


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm here! Just clicked all my friends on my Pal Pad.

Click mine and I shall click yours back. (Party for party)

Status: Online and clicking!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking yours now Lewis!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Clicking yours now Lewis!


Thank you, I am now returning.

Is your username Eoin?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a minute...

Look at the artwork of the next egg:






Heatran!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...
> 
> Look at the artwork of the next egg:
> 
> ...


Woot, when are they giving them out, today?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so....

No idea what the last egg is. There aren't any more fire legendary pokemon.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you find items in the shelter?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, I found an Oval stone in the shelter yesterday.

But I sold it. Items sell for a good amount of money.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Can you find items in the shelter?


Yup!

*clicks eggs*


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yes, I found an Oval stone in the shelter yesterday.
> 
> But I sold it. Items sell for a good amount of money.


How big are they and do they look like the item?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a banner appear above the shelter eggs but under the site banner saying:

"You found an _____!" Or something like that.

You can find them while clicking people's eggs too.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours Silverstorms!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your lewis click mine please!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Clicked your lewis click mine please!!!


Complete.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please ill return the favor


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, I click yours.

airhead I dislike one clickers so I only gave you one click back.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click please


 :gyroidsideways: if you click mine


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click mine, I click yours.
> 
> airhead I dislike one clickers so I only gave you one click back.


clicked click mine back now


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clicked one more :S


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all have been clicked now =)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u clicked two, i clicked two
thats the way it works, buddeh xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis'.


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

airhead I have clicked yours ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Ricano's.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Ricano's.


thanks
clicked back


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I fed your one Lewis


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my plz :x
more in spoiler


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's a Moltres egg, if anyone cares.

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmpkZwR5


----------



## Nigel (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

everyone click my eggs! I've just hatched my old ones and got new ones so people who have already clicked me today can click me again! I'll click back.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone click my eggs! I've just hatched my old ones and got new ones so people who have already clicked me today can click me again! I'll click back.


Click'd :O


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone click my eggs! I've just hatched my old ones and got new ones so people who have already clicked me today can click me again! I'll click back.


clicked all


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked yours


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got banned from the site D=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone click my eggs! I've just hatched my old ones and got new ones so people who have already clicked me today can click me again! I'll click back.


Re-clicked.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicking yours


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 of my eggs are close to hatching please click them


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

airhead I have clicked yours ^^


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> airhead I have clicked yours ^^


i clicked all of yours thank you


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

airhead I have clicked yours ^^


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> airhead I have clicked yours ^^


clicked


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

are there any special pokemon coming out today?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heatran.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Heatran.


i wunt how i get


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U GET ON BRAWL!!!

You have an open sopt in your party and get lucky.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just repayed.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

heatran is the ugliest pokemon evah. i dont want one


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please!


Party for party?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure why not.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> heatran is the ugliest pokemon evah. i dont want one


Coming from the guy who has a Palkia, the pokemon that looks like a......oh wait I can't use that word here.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Link (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Z0mG Clikz mien?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Z0mG Clikz mien?![/quote]Link click mine full and I'll click yours full.


@ Lewis Clicked


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my 3 eggs are almost cracked open help them please


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LINK!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Link party for party?


----------



## Link (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ]Shure giff mii fiev minz th0 mie pokaymanz be wanten may loven !1!1!1


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Lewis said:
			
		

> ]Shure giff mii fiev minz th0 mie pokaymanz be wanten may loven !1!1!1


mmkay  :wub:


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my brothers!

He gave me them!

Click mine please!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is the site working?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^Hub I'm clicking your eggs!


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Is the site working?


yes im on it


----------



## Link (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis done mine yet? I done yours.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Lewis done mine yet? I done yours.[/quote]click my eggs and ill click yours


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Lewis done mine yet? I done yours.[/quote]Think so, I just return the favor to anyone who gives me.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine some more plz 
moar in spoilerz!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!

HORUS.

Brawl now.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click mine please!
> 
> HORUS.
> 
> Brawl now.


ohkay i'll get on, and i clicked yours already (or some of them..?) for today


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I HOST


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cya onlinez


----------



## Anna (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLICK MINE THERE NEARLY CRACKED


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines as well
need to hatch dem two eggs -.-


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just a few more clicks until my Phiones hatch. ;3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click!


----------



## Crenor402 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Spinarak is about to hatch! WOOHOO!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. ;3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG, I want that Beldum egg!

Where did you find it?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> OMG, I want that Beldum egg!
> 
> Where did you find it?


Is it rare? o.0 I just grabbed it from the shelter...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Egg please!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please!!


Clicked...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOO PHIONE WOO. ;3


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heh got three XD .
By the way those are two differnent eevees  .


----------



## Pear (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

helping other people


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked =D


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked =D


clicking back


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked =D


clicked


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How did you guys get the Entei egg, by posting on the forum, or just being there?
I know Wymsy gives away the eggs and stuff, but do you have to post?
Also, click


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> How did you guys get the Entei egg, by posting on the forum, or just being there?
> I know Wymsy gives away the eggs and stuff, but do you have to post?
> Also, click


i wannna know this too and btw, i clicked, click back plz =D


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> click mine some more plz
> moar in spoilerz!!!!!!


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HEATRAN!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey guys click on me pokemonz! i clicked the last pages


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Darkrai! D<

Click?


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> hey guys click on me pokemonz! i clicked the last pages


click'd


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yer eggs Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Clicked yer eggs Horus.


click'd yours :s


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Shiny Darkrai! D<
> 
> Click?


who has a shiny darkrai?


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a saviper or w/e not a darkrai


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click!


click mien!


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my cracked egg please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a question about the legendary giveaways. How often do the events happen?


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I have a question about the legendary giveaways. How often do the events happen?


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=9014


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Every week/month I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grats on the Heatran Horus.

And feed my damn Hoothoot.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look who else has got a Heatran.

Matteh!(Not Silver, Mattyofalbion)

http://gpxplus.net/info/Zmx3AGVm


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Grats on the Heatran Horus.
> 
> And feed my damn Hoothoot.


Why thank you Tom, out of the ones announced i wanted Heatran most

(i wonder what the next one is..?)

i will :x


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HAH! See, Horus, I told you'd love Pokemon Eggz. xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HAH! See, Horus, I told you'd love Pokemon Eggz. xD


>_>

better than the dragon ones


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuz there's more Pokeymanz?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HEY!!!

SILVERSTORMS GOT A HEATRAN TOO!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/Zmt4AGNl

LMFAO

I'd really like to see that person return all those clicks.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/Zmt4AGNl
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> I'd really like to see that person return all those clicks.


its not possible hub...


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess, i like how you get points for clicking pokemon and just everything you can do with them (PC, Daycare, so on)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYONE GOT AN 3GG cept me...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> EVERYONE GOT AN 3GG cept me...


I didn't. D:

But I have Tangela. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have like 4 starters now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is if you're on all day.

@Horus: Yeah. It's just obtain and breed with the Dragons.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> EVERYONE GOT AN 3GG cept me...


_I don't have any legendarys. _


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my one egg!
I'll click yer eggs later =D


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooh click me my drifloon is so close to hatching! And my entei is nowhere near!


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked everyones i think :s


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I`m clicking as Anonymous.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my eggs please


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> help my eggs please


click'd


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a new egg what is it its the blue and yellow one


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> got a new egg what is it its the blue and yellow one


a blow fish

can't remember the name


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Airhead, its a Quilfish.

Say, anyone, what are the chances of a shiny pokemon hatching? Cuz I really want a shiny butterfree.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> clicked everyones i think :s


not mine rofl


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl thanks
clicked back


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wtf is this?------------>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> wtf is this?------------>


ratata


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X_X

what about the dark one by my sig?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oddish! xD
i used that soul mate site darth gave me


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more X_X

there going to rot in my PC when they hatch


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao
poor eggs xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Horus....

Abandon option much?


Click mine please!


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're stupid


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus....
> 
> Abandon option much?
> 
> ...


i guess

(how/where do i do it? lol) need to wait 12 hours..


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

say, how do you evolve pokemon that need to be traded? can you actually trade?

and again, does anybody know the chance of getting a shiny?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what is my black egg, its says its rare. it has an S shape


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> what is my black egg, its says its rare. it has an S shape


You have a Zergoose?! DDD<


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

in the lab how do you know if the pokemon is rare will it say it is?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> in the lab how do you know if the pokemon is rare will it say it is?


Nope.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a Seviper shtoopud


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DD:

It's a Zergoose egg. It looks exactly like a Zangoose egg, but with a purple mark and has black instead of white.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo its seviper


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at it's heritage -.-'


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shtoopid. It's a Seviper. >_>

Horus, your genius is showing. =D


Click please!


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Shtoopid. It's a Seviper. >_>
> 
> Horus, your genius is showing. =D
> 
> ...


Yours isn't :O

i already have x_x


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Shtoopid. It's a Seviper. >_>
> 
> Horus, your genius is showing. =D
> 
> ...


o.o

My baaad. >.>


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg click please


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> new egg click please


clicked


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicking one of your eggs back


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey Sorax2 put me on your pal pad


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new eggs ppl
click please


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> new eggs ppl
> click please


click'd


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
and i added u to make it easier to click urs xD


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> new eggs ppl
> click please


clicked the eggs


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay :s


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-
sarcasm? lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll add you as soon as possible, Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it r good thing 

<small><small><small><small>for me</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll add you as soon as possible, Horus.


ohkay


----------



## Horus (Jun 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heatran Hatched 

Person named "Lupe" had the last click


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Tododile egg!


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked ; 147-167


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll click yours now ACdude!

Click mine!


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've Already Clikced Yours Today.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok

Click mine peoples!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine my seedot has nearly hatched. 

I only do party for party and I don't click first because I rarely get click backs, I only go first when clicking people on my pal pad. 

:yay:


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click mine my seedot has nearly hatched.
> 
> I only do party for party and I don't click first because I rarely get click backs, I only go first when clicking people on my pal pad.
> 
> :yay:


Clicking yours now!

CLICK MINE! :eh:


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wont let me feed ur pokemon lewis, but the rest are clicked! (that goes for everyone)

register me to ur palpad lewis =D


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and now, time to hatch >=D


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours! 

Did you click mine devilgopher?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, I put my lapras in the daycare thats why you couldn't click it so I updated my signature with my new egg so please click it.

I will then add DevilGopher and Colm Fitzi to my pal pad. ^^


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your new egg! ^^ Lewis

Click mine if you didn't!


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've Already Clicked All Those Eggs.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Clicked yours!
> 
> Did you click mine devilgopher?


yep =D


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Ok, I put my lapras in the daycare thats why you couldn't click it so I updated my signature with my new egg so please click it.
> 
> I will then add DevilGopher and Colm Fitzi to my pal pad. ^^


clicked lewis =D


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Clicked your new egg! ^^ Lewis
> 
> Click mine if you didn't!


Have, I added you to my Pal Pad so you get daily clicks from me providing you click back. ^^


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about me? =(((


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I Want A Togepi Egg.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

we all do =(

and how do you get legendarys >=(


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Added you devil aswell. ^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> we all do =(
> 
> and how do you get legendarys >=(


Not Sure. I Ask The Same.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't breed legendaries so you won't be able to get them from the shelter unless an admin drops one there.

I think you can get one from the Lab and events.

Click please.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please someone click mine 1 hatched just two more! =]


----------



## Nightray (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis's Eggs 8D

Click mine


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours already! ^^


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis's Eggs 8D
> 
> Click mine


Donee ^^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heatran <3

Me and Horus are Heatran buddies


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf, Heatran only takes 2560 points to hatch.

Here's a random Latias egg I found:
http://gpxplus.net/Zmx5BGNl


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nearly hatched, click please


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nearly hatched, click please


clicked all your eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have only one click from Airhead, so no clickd for you.


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have only one click from Airhead, so no clickd for you.


i clicked lewis not you yet


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have only one click from Airhead, so no clickd for you.


clicked all


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm clicking eggs. *I wonder what the secret egg is today!*


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'm clicking eggs. *I wonder what the secret egg is today!*


i keeping one spot open all day


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'm clicking eggs. *I wonder what the secret egg is today!*


They haven't updated the art, so I don't know.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nearly hatched, click please


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 I refreshed the page and it made me double post..


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all mine please!


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please there nearly done


----------



## Robin (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my hatchies!


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mine says its done, how long does it take to hatch?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> mine says its done, how long does it take to hatch?


To the right of the egg you will see a box saying 'options' click it and click 'Hatch'


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> mine says its done, how long does it take to hatch?


10-15 seconds. At most.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms has Heatran!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms has Heatran!


I NOES ISN'T IT C00L?!?!?!?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oo a female lavitar, my favourite pokemon as a female WOOT.

Click my MissingNo. please close to hatching.


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> click all mine please!


clicked all click all mine back please


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> oo a female lavitar, my favourite pokemon as a female WOOT.
> 
> Click my MissingNo. please close to hatching.


clicked all eggs and fed the pokemon


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where are the answers to the quiz? =P

EDIT: And is Riolou (SP) rare?


----------



## Link (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The rules.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]The rules.[/quote]I'm not using 15 minutes of my time reading those damn rules!


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha thanks XD

omg i got one of my favorite pokemons


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My Eggs please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Toad Kart got a Heatran too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toad Kart got a Heatran too.


I got nothing. :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have one more chance to get a legendary.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which one?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No clue, they haven't updated the art.

Also, we're Heatran buddies!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay :s

mine hatched


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please there nearly hatched


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click I made a new layout. =P


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> click mine please there nearly hatched


click'd

and Sean's


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I find it ironic that Groudon takes 30,000 points to hatch, Moltres and Entei take 20,000 and Heatran takes 2,000


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does _anyone_ have the answers to the forum quiz?


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I find it ironic that Groudon takes 30,000 points to hatch, Moltres and Entei take 20,000 and Heatran takes 2,000


i love it lol

what does a tyranitar egg look like btw


----------



## Link (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you get Missing no. and Bad Egg?!


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who wants to swap clicks ? xD


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Missing No. egg hatched ^^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont want to sound dumb or anything but where do i get me some eggs?

i want some :[


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> I dont want to sound dumb or anything but where do i get me some eggs?
> 
> i want some :[


Click one of my eggs, you have to register.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k ty lewis


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come on guys!

Heatran's almost hatched!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Come on guys!
> 
> Heatran's almost hatched!


Noooo, don't hatch the ugly pokemon!!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you have Palkia, the pokemon that looks like a.....oh wait, I still can't say that word here.

It hatched anyway


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No. Only if you click mine!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palkia looks cool. Heatran makes me flinch.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =] I click back,
ALSO

Me tinks this is the Egg they passed out.


http://gpxplus.net/info/Zmx5AGN5


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a Torkoal.

@ Nigel - NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's impossible to tell what the pokemon given out today will be.

I only knew about Heatran so early because of this picture:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

But they're lazy and haven't updated the art work <_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got back from my trip!  I checked and I got a Moltres!  I'm really happy about that. 
To fill up all the open spots in my party I claimed eggs of: Hoothoot, Azurill, Plusle and Shuppet.

Time to go do clicks for today.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's an Entei >_<

I got a Heatran!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Just got back from my trip!  I checked and I got a Moltres!  I'm really happy about that.
> To fill up all the open spots in my party I claimed eggs of: Hoothoot, Azurill, Plusle and Shuppet.
> 
> Time to go do clicks for today.


xDDDDD

Entei.

Click please!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ha... ha... ha... wow, I'm stupid. 
I'm still happy with Entei!  First gen pokemon is always preferred by me, but I can't complain.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't get legendary eggs and I been looking all day. How do you get event eggs?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/AQNmBGN1

That's a Ditto, right?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I can't get legendary eggs and I been looking all day. How do you get event eggs?


You get them randomly, You had to log on within the last two weeks AND you must have an extra room in your party.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I can't get legendary eggs and I been looking all day. How do you get event eggs?


It's a random chance you'll get one.  The only requirements are:
-It has to be during an event day (the 5 days this week)
-You've signed on at least once the last 2 weeks
-You haven't already gotten a legendary from that week


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/AQNmBGN1
> 
> That's a Ditto, right?


yah
and click my eggs please ppl


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol did u replace your eggs again?

I hatched em into a bellsprout and the other little leaf dude last time lol


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked people! =D CLICK MINE NAO


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pleaseeee!

I click back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Feebas hatched 

Now I have to wait 5 days for a Milotic >_<

Also, I don't like Nigel anymore. He called Heatran ugly :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pleasee! =D


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis is your glitched or something?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg! click please


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> Lewis is your glitched or something?


Nope.

That's a Missing No. 

Supposed to be liek that


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked! now click mine already D=<


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*cries* I want an event Pokemon. It's unfair! My awesomeness prevents me from getting one! Why Me?!


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i knew that..............


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please! =D I click back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> *cries* I want an event Pokemon. It's unfair! My awesomeness prevents me from getting one! Why Me?!


Sandslash is scaring them all away  :veryhappy:


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours hub.

omg you got charmander, that used to be like my favorite pokemon


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked, CLICK MIINE D=<


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs just got them  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like Heatran...
BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!

I have no idea what todays could be.... I can't see any more Legend Fires. I want Cresselia. :3


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked, CLICK MIINE D=<


clicked


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ricano, what does a tyranitar egg look like?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> CLICK DRACO'S!


Yes. Listen to him.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mineeeeeeeee


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, click me!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/AQNlAmLl


Dx NO FAIR!

Click!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Ricano, what does a tyranitar egg look like?


its hard to explain but its a pale green with a red diamond in the middle, but thats for larvitar that evolves into tyranitar...right? o_o


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/AQNlAmLl
> 
> 
> Dx NO FAIR!
> ...


Pfffttt... Dialga's Overated.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Ricano, what does a tyranitar egg look like?


REALLY COOL =D

it also has lightning and is pink, shiny is blue, and it has wheels, and its attacks are to run eople over =D


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/AQNlAmLl
> 
> 
> Dx NO FAIR!
> ...


OMG IS THAT A DIALGA? HE SUCKS SO BAD =D (i hate DP pokemon)


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (5), Anna123 (6), whO (1) 


Have apples! :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf...

Everytime I go to my party the click on someone's name, instead of their party coming up it shows mine :O


----------



## Flame master (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ilke my eggs


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, thanks


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GUIZ! WHAT DID I JUST GET FROM THE SHELTER!?!?!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> GUIZ! WHAT DID I JUST GET FROM THE SHELTER!?!?!


OMG NO FAIR.

WHEN I SAW ONE OF THEM AND TRIED TO GET IT IT WAS ALREADY TAKEN  
 
 
	 !

It's only a Solrock, though, so not that great.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> GUIZ! WHAT DID I JUST GET FROM THE SHELTER!?!?!


CASTFORM!
Solrock?....

Kay.


CLICK PLEASE!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

solrock


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLROCK!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cliiiick please. =]


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it for the rarity, not the pokemon.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFFFFT! SOLROCK IS AWESOME! ALSO LUNATONE!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha np


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...no...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!!!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggggg click it!!! first one


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Anna: It means I'm the best person on TBT because nobody else has one but me. 
@Silver: What does a Feebas egg look like?
@Draco Roar: Breed your solrock and share it with everyone :yay:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> @Anna: It means I'm the best person on TBT because nobody else has one but me.
> @Silver: What does a Feebas egg look like?
> @Draco Roar: Breed your solrock and share it with everyone :yay:


*Points* OBJECTION!!! It's mine. :3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> @Anna: It means I'm the best person on TBT because nobody else has one but me.
> @Silver: What does a Feebas egg look like?
> @Draco Roar: Breed your solrock and share it with everyone :yay:


Like this


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

rawr


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Draco Roar: Aww you so greedy. ^^

@Silver: Ok thanks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> rawr


WHY DOESN'T YOUR HEATRAN HAVE AN EPIC NICKNAME?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please. xD


yea...we get it... after so many posts...-.-


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i need 1 more click for my oddish egg...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HORUS

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7191682/61/#new >_>

Click please =3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> @Draco Roar: Aww you so greedy. ^^
> 
> @Silver: Ok thanks.


Yeah.... If only you could trade eggs... Oh by the by! New SEEEEEEEEVIPER! Egg. Click!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HORUS
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7191682/61/#new >_>
> 
> Click please =3


Why :s


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

YOU SHTOLE THAT EGG FROM ME D:<

I saw it in the Shelter and it was taken by someone else. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOEZ


Someone shtole a Nosepass. T-T


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My Eggs Please


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People have adopted my Horsea eggs!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where the Muk is my LEGENDARY!?!?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Where the Muk is my LEGENDARY!?!?


No you fool!

You mean:

Where the _Piplup_ is my LEGENDARY!?!?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the Muk is my LEGENDARY!?!?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah. I listened to all the Intros to Pokemon. I pretty much know all the lyrics off by heart...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All of you click mine >:] .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HAH! I found a Lunatone!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> HAH! I found a Lunatone!


Nice! I've never seen one before!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky, Draco! I almost got this really weird looking egg yesterday...
The weirder they look, the rarer 
Click 
Also, I'm waiting for a legendary, everyone else on TBT got them >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither had I. I snatched it up and was pleased since earlier, I got a Solrock!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> HAH! I found a Lunatone!


Stop with the luck haxing.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfffttt...I only have one more slot. I need that for my slim legendary chance!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> CLICK!


No u.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draco.


FUGGIN CLICK BEFORE I MURDER YOU


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...No u.


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found a Castform.

Too tired to update sig.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Instead of my link, I think I'll actually put my eggs.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My contact lenses are stook to my eyes >.>


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wunt to know what the next legend is :s


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> i wunt to know what the next legend is :s


Same T_T


----------



## pikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY GOD IT'S A *Pauses*


----------



## Anna (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pleaseee


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY GOD IT'S A *Pauses*


Eh? T_T


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think it's a Latias


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I think it's a Latias


FIRE THEME YOU NITWIT.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I think it's a Latias


:O

gimi


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just a reminder

Click me click me click me click me click me click me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT OTHER LEGENDARY IS A FIRE NITWIT?


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a Novelty :s

= made up one


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Fire dracowymsy ftw


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH!

ANOTHER FIRE TYPE POGEYMONZ IZ!!!!

......

Damn it...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Just a reminder
> 
> Click me click me click me click me click me click me


If you click me I click you back


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i haz new pokes :O


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> i haz new pokes :O


u found a larvitar! xDD


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geodude.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah 
i needz all Dragonz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


LARVITAR ISN'T A DRAGON


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I envy this man.
http://gpxplus.net/user/ravenllyon
Click plz
I need to update my eggs, tho.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In every Gen they have a dragon looking pokemon 

Dragonite, Tyranitar, Salamence, and Garchomp


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO

TYRANITAR ISN'T A DRAGON TYPE SHTOOPID


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone tell me what this is...


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DRAGON LOOKING!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLFAIL


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ricano, that's a Squirtle.
When the info says it looks familiar, it's a starter.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your mother


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh sonned xD


----------



## airhead (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My Eggs Please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

THE NEW EGG IS REGICE I JUST GOT ONE!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY F**K!!!!!!!!!!!! A REGICE!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES! I JUST GOT ONE!

What should I abandon though? Or should I keep a party of 6?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OM*G

OM*G 

OM*G

I GUESSED RIGHT!

HOLY *censored.2.0*


I TOLD YOU IT WOULD BE REGICE!

LOLWTF. THAT'S SO WEIRD!!


DUDE!

Before the whole event happened, Me and Silver were talking about the Mystery Pokemon and I guessed REGICE since it would be unlikely because it looks like there is a fire theme.

LOL


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i iz happy wit Heatran

*censored.3.0* regi's


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regifire ftw


----------



## pikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OM*G REGICE


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PIKA, you got one too :O


----------



## pikachu (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its funny I got regice because the person I like from Bleach controls ice. haha


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't get one T_T


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congrats to everyone who got Regice 
Did anyone else get a legendary earlier this week?


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who got Regice
> Did anyone else get a legendary earlier this week?


I Found My Phonie Egg In The Shelter And There Was Also A Rotom Egg There Last Night And I Had 6 Pokemon, I Was Crying,


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no i didnt...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click team pl0x.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found out how all the stuff works out... we already knew about the 5 legendaries for this week, 1 a day, 300-500 given out each day. But lately people have been finding legendaries in the lab way more often than normal... the reason why is instead of the little man appearing, a treasure chest has been the last day or so.  You use the treasure to get an orb.  The orb can be sold for 50,000, or used to release a legendary into the lab.  A lot of people know about this so your chances of getting it from the lab are slim since so many people are on the lookout... but you do know exactly when it will happen so maybe you'll get lucky and get the legendary you released.


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click team pl0x.


^Clicked^


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I found out how all the stuff works out... we already knew about the 5 legendaries for this week, 1 a day, 300-500 given out each day. But lately people have been finding legendaries in the lab way more often than normal... the reason why is instead of the little man appearing, a treasure chest has been the last day or so.  You use the treasure to get an orb.  The orb can be sold for 50,000, or used to release a legendary into the lab.  A lot of people know about this so your chances of getting it from the lab are slim since so many people are on the lookout... but you do know exactly when it will happen so maybe you'll get lucky and get the legendary you released.


I Don't Understand And I Want A Legendary.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot broke my record of 106 people interacting with my pokemon in one day. ^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Arrrrggg! There Was Another Rotom. But I Had Already Had My Shelter Pokemon For Today


----------



## Lewis (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oo a tangela egg ^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I GOT A ROTOM EGG AND I THOUGHT I MISSED IT!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Congrats to everyone who got Regice
> Did anyone else get a legendary earlier this week?


Yeah Heatran 

also got a hatched charmander from the shelter ^_^


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Only a little bit until reset... give me clicks and I'll get ya back tonight... but do it asap!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click, i will click all of yours!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOW i didnt know this thred was going to be this sucess full!!!!
PS. i got banned from the egg site 
T _ T


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> WOW i didnt know this thred was going to be this sucess full!!!!
> PS. i got banned from the egg site
> T_T


how?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK and sorry fro the long post with nothing on it ill edit that!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i finally got a bulbasaur egg!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i finally got a bulbasaur egg!


and a chingling! xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the yellow egg?  i didnt know what it was but hadnt seen it before so figured it was at least uncommon... what is it?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its this:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is he rare?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> is he rare?


if u havent noticed, everything u got is rare to me buddeh -.-


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

need a couple more clicks for Absol >_<
YAY


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a delibird egg from the lab!  lucky me 
hatched my hoothoot, evolving totodile on hold atm


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got Riolu too


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 140 -191.


----------



## Horus (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new eggs!


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> new eggs!


u got a gible =O


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

i doez


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah the blue and red is gible


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know 

Dragonite, Garchomp, Tyranitar, Salamence and a MissingNo fossil form are my goals


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh... -.-
btw, they evolve by just giving them berries and all dat right? >.>


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk thanks
and clicked urs


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added you too 

going to bed, night


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


night
dun dream too hard about the "pogeymanz" xDD


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can somebody click my eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> OM*G
> 
> OM*G
> 
> ...


What the fack are you talking about?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got...*DUN DUN DUN* Regice!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I got...*DUN DUN DUN* Regice!


:O


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda strange to get one during a _ fire _ event.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr....your Regice is melting....

I have one fifth of the money needed to buy a Silph Scope!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What's this? http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/131/AQN3BQD4/image.png


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tauros egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww man. Too bad I had a full party. :/


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I prefer Miltank. 

I called mine MooTank  B)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg all my egg's hatched ;e;e;e


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Anna said:
			
		

> omg all my egg's hatched ;e;e;e


Clicked Anna's Pokemon


----------



## Anna (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked your eggs ^^


----------



## Nigel (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have new eggs now so click me everyone and I'll click back! =D


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  has made a discovery.

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=11850

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=11857&st=0


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Coooooool!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am now paranoid.

Every time the page changes, I look to see if there's a chest/ the old man there.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 PARANOID! :OO


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Nigel91' Eggs,


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I am now paranoid.
> 
> Every time the page changes, I look to see if there's a chest/ the old man there.


oo I remember, I got my MissingNo. egg from clicking the little man.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

NOW I MUST GET A LATIOS!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get it?


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSINGNO!!!

ZOMG I WANT THAT!!

Sorry, that's my favourite pokaymanz..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find Sould Dew in a chest.

Then it appears in the alb.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, if I put it in the lab will other people be able to claim it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, unfortunately.


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a way to recover my password?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, I'll sell it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll only keep it if I can get a Kyogre, Cressilia, Latios or Latias.

Otherwise, I'll sell it and buy a Silph Scope.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs, click please.


----------



## Fontana (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants their eggs clicked?

I clicked yours silver


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How to recover password?!


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*










[/url
	

[/url


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]How to recover password?![/quote]plz click all these^^^^^


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

srry nclicked wrong qoute


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please someone tell me how..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No idea.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Waluigi said:
			
		

> Who wants their eggs clicked?
> 
> I clicked yours silver


Me Please


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky :3.
Does anyone know the other egg's pair at the most right in my sig?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/kobwad

Why can't I be this guy?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/kobwad
> 
> Why can't I be this guy?


BEcause I am :O  .
Seriously does anyone know what the egg at the most right of my sig is?
Or it's pair?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an Illumis. Partner is Volbeat.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh!
Thank you  .


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MINE PPLEASE!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ARGH! I saw a Volbeat but I had 6 pokemon already  .


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on mine and i will click on yours


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> click on mine and i will click on yours


Done.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^ Clicked and I found a volbeat yesss >:] .


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DevilGopher and Colm Fitzi click back please because you are on my daily list of clicking. ^^


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Removed


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis and Link clicked  .

EDIT: Click mine too  .


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked

click mine!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stop the music...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Stop the music...


It's Link....

He's doing it in the EPIC board too.


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Stop the music...


What music? I dont hear anything..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Lewis said:
			
		

> Stop the music...


What music? I dont hear anything..[/quote]Just stop it...


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Lewis said:
			
		

> Stop the music...


What music? I dont hear anything..[/quote]Its really annoying...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't hear anything either?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Lewis said:
			
		

> Stop the music...


What music? I dont hear anything..[/quote]I got warned for the rick roll music in my signature so I'm sure you will get warned for this.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooo your missingno hatched!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> ooo your missingno hatched!


Ye ^^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey I'd like to make a list of links to everyone's parties... that way each day you can just click down the list, which I'll edit into the first post of this thread.  Just send me a PM with a link to your party, ex: http://gpxplus.net/user/darthgohan1
Also, just to make sure you actually click back regularly, you need to have at least 1,000 total interactions to get on the list.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Hey I'd like to make a list of ]http://gpxplus.net/user/darthgohan1[/url]
> Also, just to make sure you actually click back regularly, you need to have at least 1,000 total interactions to get on the list.


Good idea and I like the rule of 1,000 total interactions.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay i'm in the first post


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dammit Im so forgetful.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now Gallade526 has to clear the first post of his poor grammar ^^


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lmao Lewis.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey I made a group on the GPX+ forums... join if you like. 
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12009


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I _might_ join. I'm not a big fan of the original 151.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't be bothered to read the rules :yay:


----------



## pikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =3

Btw whats my red egg?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who's this?

A brown egg with a red spot on it. Sometimes struggles around like it's trying to get underground.


@pikachu: goldeen?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Diglet.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Diglet.


Aww

and this?

An egg with a white top, yellow middle, and dark brown bottom. It's a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click and join darth's group ;O
silver, what happened to our egg identifying thing?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can picture it, but I forgot what it is.

@ Xela - Darth locked the thread.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are you sure its goldeen? It looks nothing like it...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it rare?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah it does.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Screw the goldeen. ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why'd he lock it?
He locked the wrong thread obv >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Why'd he lock it?
> He locked the wrong thread obv >_>


He posted in the thread before locking it. Go look.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm on wii Internet. Post it plz?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Never mind, saw it.
Pathetic reason to close it.
ITS NOT A DISCUSSION, IT'S A SERVICE >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click please


Click all mine first.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my goldeen. x-x I cant abandon any pokemon because well.... I don't like abandoning stuff. XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you abandoned your female pichu becauseof it's nature liar >.>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Zangoose! So now I have Zangoose and Seviper also Solrcok and Lunatone.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thought my egg was an electrobuzz but it turned out to be a sunkern..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

0wnd l3w13w


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Thought my egg was an electrobuzz but it turned out to be a sunkern..


Lolz.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RIOLU hatched!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YankeS (1/0), Micke123 (1/0), Jusuf (1/0), Max Ride (1/0), karexie (1/0), jrrj15 (1/0), gvtan (1/0)

Stupid one clickers.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> YankeS (1/0), Micke123 (1/0), Jusuf (1/0), Max Ride (1/0), karexie (1/0), jrrj15 (1/0), gvtan (1/0)
> 
> Stupid one clickers.


I got 1 clicked by YankeS and Micke123 also jrrj15 is from TBT...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy *censored.2.0*!

Look what I found IN THE SHELTER!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.2.0*!
> 
> Look what I found IN THE SHELTER!


!!!Lucky!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where's Lewis, I wanna brag.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

none of my eggs have cracked


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> none of my eggs have cracked


Not after only 22 clicks.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i need more clicks


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O hai lewis.

Click my new egg plz.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> O hai lewis.
> 
> Click my new egg plz.


i Clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Where's Lewis, I wanna brag.


?! You can't breed them, HOW!?

I'll click it for you ^^

EDIT: We can be the MissingNo. brothers


----------



## Link (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> O hai lewis.
> 
> Click my new egg plz.


I'll click if you click my NEaB card and sign up n play.
If you do that, I'll click all your eggs everyday for the next month.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know what a Metal Coat does? It's an "evolution" item.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what a Metal Coat does? It's an "evolution" item.


it eveolves a onix into a steelix ( i think )


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No I dont know
CLICK PLEASE


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the shelter  B)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> No I dont know
> CLICK PLEASE


No.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sycther into scizor.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it evolves onix into steelix


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yh


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks! jrrj15 I clicked yours loads of times but you never click back which is why I said no.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

one of my eggs has a crack now


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2 now


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No one should really click jrrj15, he nevere clicks back>_>
He also took advantage of me on CF D:

Riolu hatched, i need a name


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t

I herd u luuuuurve me is ready to hatch!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> No one should really click jrrj15, he nevere clicks back>_>
> He also took advantage of me on CF D:
> 
> Riolu hatched, i need a name


Trela


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Shiny Stone! :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HORRIBLE NAME STORM
TRELERRRR FAILSSSSS


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found an Electrizer!

Sold it for moneyz.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> HORRIBLE NAME STORM
> TRELERRRR FAILSSSSS


Imma tell him that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finished nicknaming Mudkip.
BE my guest, Silver >_>
I got a Bulbasaur egg ;p


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I found an Electrizer!
> 
> Sold it for moneyz.


How much you get?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Finished nicknaming Mudkip.
> BE my guest, Silver >_>
> I got a Bulbasaur egg ;p


Don't worry, I've already PMed him.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1900.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, one step closer to renaming my Riolu something else >_>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SILVER GOTZ TEH MISSINGNO?!


........


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I herd ur gunna clik mai Pogeyman?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> SILVER GOTZ TEH MISSINGNO?!
> 
> 
> ........


YEAH IN TEH SHELTR ISNT IT C00L?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> SILVER GOTZ TEH MISSINGNO?!
> 
> 
> ........


luck haxx


nd k Draco


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fanx Chewz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  cuts self D=

TREASURE CHEST IS MINE


If any of you get tell me when you're gonna use it. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh...

sorry hub d;


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12  cuts self D=
> 
> TREASURE CHEST IS MINE
> 
> ...


Noes!

Imma sell it for 50,000, unless it's Latios, latias or Kyogre.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my pogehmanz pl0x. I joined teh forumz nao.
EDIT: And I think they're giving out Darkrai eggs next. =P


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...



YOU BE ES SHTOOPIDO.

=_=


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a Silph Scope than a Palkia.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub. Click mah eggs. I've clicked yours. :L


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Hub. Click mah eggs. I've clicked yours. :L


About to.

What the hell does a Silph Scope do?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just gave away my Mgaikarp and Barboach eggs to teh shelter

Take em peeps 
Next is Squirtle and Mudkip eggz


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silph Scope lets you see wat the egg is, instead of mystery egg


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Silph Scope lets you see wat the egg is, instead of mystery egg


Yes.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fail item is fail.


>;o


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a blue egg what is it click it still


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dude, it's srsl helpful >__>
NVM, can't get mudkip or sqirtel eggs, it's all up to Riolu and pachirisu now d;


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Fail item is fail.
> 
> 
> >;o


Bad opinion is bad.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your blue egg is Regice, a legendary, Airhead


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Your blue egg is Regice, a legendary, Airhead


wow i didn't know they were passed out


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, Anyways.


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click, Anyways.


clicked all


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click, Anyways.


No fair you have a Phione. O:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phione sucks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look in shelter!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*shrugs* Still it's legendary.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's arguable...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have an eevee egg and, and, and I will breed it and use my leaf & water stones on them muhaha!

-.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I have an eevee egg and, and, and I will breed it and use my leaf & water stones on them muhaha!
> 
> -.-


I'm not 100% sure that the leaf stone evolves Eevee.

I don't think it does,


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I have an eevee egg and, and, and I will breed it and use my leaf & water stones on them muhaha!
> 
> -.-


is your pokemon ment to be in glitch form?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				airhead said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats missingno. from r/b


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved Rattata and put Pachirisu with RIOLU in daycare,


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

xeladude... to join my group please fill out the little form thing i put there... and dont talk about tbt groups there or theyll probably lock it for advertising


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww it sounded good though    
:huh:


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww it sounded good though    
:huh:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not the only person here with a Missingno anymore


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt? o_o


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww it sounded good though    
:huh:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude... to join my group please fill out the little form thing i put there... and dont talk about tbt groups there or theyll probably lock it for advertising


No.I'm on Wii-net, I don't have time to waste just for a silly form that will take me half an hour to fill out because of Wii-net


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know T_T

Wow..what was that like a triple post, I'm sorry my internet cuts out and I refresh the page if it's connected again and it reposts -.-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OFF TOPIC: Lewis, what's the channel name for Tbt's Irc?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC: Lewis, what's the channel name for Tbt's Irc?


#thebelltree


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my cracked eggs and my legendary


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, brb.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Missingno egg!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my huevos first then please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> click my huevos first then please.


Clicked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thaaank you :}


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked this page and some other people. >.>


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Pikabolt :{


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Pikabolt :{


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you know if two pokemon will produce eggs in the daycare?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> How do you know if two pokemon will produce eggs in the daycare?


One male one female... same egg group (ex: water 1, ground,or humanshape are egg groups)... then in the daycare it says how much they like each other... but even ones that don't like each other much will make eggs, just takes longer.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

togepi hatched
thx ppl


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People have adopted my Horsea eggs!


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you use Ditto to breed?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> can you use Ditto to breed?


Yes.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome :s

what does it look like?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> People have adopted my Horsea eggs!


How do you know?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pink with a smiley face.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see what's happened to the eggs on the pokemon's heritage.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmk, I'll need to wait till 11 pm tonight then

i adopted 6 hatched Pokemon :O


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my legendary


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*checks eggs*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> *checks eggs*


Clicked.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Children: LadyFu's Egg, Yukarin's Horsea, Zero K's Rush, luthein's Horsea, honrad's Egg, Cari's Egg, Tenebrae's Egg, Silver Spores's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg

Hehehehe, look at the children of my Horsea


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Children: LadyFu's Egg, Yukarin's Horsea, Zero K's Rush, luthein's Horsea, honrad's Egg, Cari's Egg, Tenebrae's Egg, Silver Spores's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg
> 
> Hehehehe, look at the children of my Horsea


I took my Meowth out of the PC to check it's heritage since I used to breed it...it has no heritage.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me point it out for you:

_Children: LadyFu's Egg, Yukarin's Horsea, Zero K's Rush, luthein's Horsea, honrad's Egg, Cari's Egg, <big><big><big><big><big>*Tenebrae's Egg*</big></big></big></big></big>, Silver Spores's Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg, Abandoned Egg
_


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O He stole it!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a Horsea egg but it's not yours.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no waht a meane.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have your child :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:OO


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ LOL XD .
Does anyone know how I can evolve my eevees when they hatch?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ LOL XD .
> Does anyone know how I can evolve my eevees when they hatch?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click again pl0x.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click again pl0x.


you never returned the favor when i did -.-'


----------



## Orange (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In my Eggs spoiler.
I'll click everyone on this page.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click mine in the 2nd spoiler


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just broke the 10,000 shop points mark!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just broke the 10,000 shop points mark!


Huh?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotz over 10,00 points in the shop!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just broke the 10,000 shop points mark!


Congrats! 

So I checked... and 2 of my 20 Seel/Growlithe eggs got adopted!  One's a Seel egg the other's a Growlithe egg...

And I've only had 6 eggs from my Elekid and Magby, but 3 have been adopted so far; 2 are Magby eggs and 1 is an Elekid egg.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you look at the pokemon's heritage if you donated them to the shelter?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> How do you look at the pokemon's heritage if you donated them to the shelter?


You look at the parent's.

Also, I found a Missingno. egg in the shelter


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or "Heritage" 

you lucky *censored.5.0*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like this


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was informing Darth.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah I got an eevee now ^_^ .
UGh 3 pokemon I abondend :'( .


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Yeah I got an eevee now ^_^ .
> UGh 3 pokemon I abondend :'( .


_To answer your question, you go to the shop and buy stones._


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a shop :O .

EDIT: Yesh there is :O .
Im guessing Dawn and Dusk are Espeon and Umbreon. Magnetiser and Electrizer are flareon and jolteon.
Hm...


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lol, yes. ^_^_


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLNO

there's more items, the shop keeps changing


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a star piece. Should I sell it?
Or is it one of those useless things that the creator put in the intro?

EDIT: ^OH right!
Im new to this and suck XD .


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I have a star piece. Should I sell it?
> Or is it one of those useless things that the creator put in the intro?
> 
> EDIT: ^OH right!
> Im new to this and suck XD .


yeah sell it, nothing else you can do with it


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please. =D


----------



## Orange (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, 44 users clicked me already.
I'm busy clicking back, don't worry.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Wow, 44 users clicked me already.
> I'm busy clicking back, don't worry.


I got 107 yesturday. ^^


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me.

You know you want to,

I click back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heads up everyone!  New event info has been posted!  It'll take place Tues-Fri June 23rd to 26th.  The Pokemon are Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys and Azelf... same rules as this time around, except Darkrai is for people who have never gotten an event Pokemon.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Heads up everyone!  New event info has been posted!  It'll take place Tues-Fri June 23rd to 26th.  The Pokemon are Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys and Azelf... same rules as this time around, except Darkrai is for people who have never gotten an event Pokemon.


DAMN IT

I was JUST about to post this. =P

ME WANTS DEOXYS!!

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=4374ef56d2dbb205a20765c4617c3141&showtopic=12061


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Heads up everyone!  New event info has been posted!  It'll take place Tues-Fri June 23rd to 26th.  The Pokemon are Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys and Azelf... same rules as this time around, except Darkrai is for people who have never gotten an event Pokemon.


Give Azelf to people who have never got a Pogeymanz <_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd like Articuno... but once again, any legendary would be awesome to get!   And this time around they're giving out 800-1000 of each, instead of 500 each (except Entei was 350 I think).


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'd like Articuno... but once again, any legendary would be awesome to get!   And this time around they're giving out 800-1000 of each, instead of 500 each (except Entei was 350 I think).


Yay.

Moar Pogeymonz for ever'body!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaaaay!!!!


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Heads up everyone!  New event info has been posted!  It'll take place Tues-Fri June 23rd to 26th.  The Pokemon are Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys and Azelf... same rules as this time around, except Darkrai is for people who have never gotten an event Pokemon.


the whole darkrai thing is *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.6*, but w/e

I'll keep a full party till the Deoxys eggs are handed out


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MINE *censored.4.0* >:O 
=P


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Actually, I don't mind the Darkrai thing... I just wanna collect all the original pokemon, and then kinda Gold/Silver... and you can't get more than 1 event pokemon in an event week... so Darkrai, who I don't even know who that is  knocks off 1,000 people from having a shot at Articuno.  Only other Pokemon I know from the set of 4 is Deoxys, so if I don't get Articuno, at least there's 2000 less people with a shot at Deoxys.

And help me out... 1 click from getting Bulbasaur... I'll click you back, please click my party


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Heads up everyone!  New event info has been posted!  It'll take place Tues-Fri June 23rd to 26th.  The Pokemon are Darkrai, Articuno, Deoxys and Azelf... same rules as this time around, except Darkrai is for people who have never gotten an event Pokemon.


I might have a chance in getting a Darkrai.


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I don't mind the Darkrai thing... I just wanna collect all the original pokemon, and then kinda Gold/Silver... and you can't get more than 1 event pokemon in an event week... so Darkrai, who I don't even know who that is  knocks off 1,000 people from having a shot at Articuno.  Only other Pokemon I know from the set of 4 is Deoxys, so if I don't get Articuno, at least there's 2000 less people with a shot at Deoxys.
> 
> And help me out... 1 click from getting Bulbasaur... I'll click you back, please click my party


True, but Darkrai = cool


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my two eggs


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

airhead, we can only click one a day >__>


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> airhead, we can only click one a day >__>


i thought other people were on this thread to


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey look i'm on this thread click me!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got Mr. Mime and Sudowoodo from evolving their baby pokemon


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is my first egg please somebody tell me. Also please click I'll return the favor.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mantyke I think


----------



## Nigel (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Mantyke I think


Yeah it is.

And theres a new event already? I was still hoping to get pokemon from the last one!!  <_<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's like 3 weeks away


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked all of yours Darth and everyone who clicked mine. Please click mine and I'll return the favor.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked all my clickers back for today... I think I'm going out in a bit, probably won't be back before reset, sorry if I can't click you back if you click me later


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nephewjack I have clicked all of yours. Please click mine and I'll return the favor.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ClICk pLeAsE.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Clicked everyone withing the last 2 page_


----------



## Nic (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ClICk pLeAsE.


Lewis I clicked yours so please click mine.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I got a Heatran Egg!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_QUESTION! How do I gave an item like a Fresh Water to my pokemans?_


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Yay I got a Heatran Egg!


Congrats!  did you hatch it yet?

Also, reminder to everyone to read the first post if you want your name on the clicking list


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine (I Can't Click Any Eggs I Clicked Yesterday For 5 Hours).


----------



## airhead (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click Mine (I Can't Click Any Eggs I Clicked Yesterday For 5 Hours).


clicking


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooh my caterpie is so close to hatching plz click!

I want it SO BAD to be a shiny caterpie... but that probably won't happen, will it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> ooh my caterpie is so close to hatching plz click!
> 
> I want it SO BAD to be a shiny caterpie... but that probably won't happen, will it.


Already Clickd From Yesterday...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coolio. anyone else? I'll click first so long as you click back!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wowy Since i just started today i going to need a bunch of clicks for mine in return ill return the favor to whoever purty please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> wowy Since i just started today i going to need a bunch of clicks for mine in return ill return the favor to whoever purty please.


^^Clicked^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 200-220.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh And If People Don't Know This You can 'Double Click' Your Eggs In The Same Day, Click Each Egg Whilst Being Logged On, The Log Out And Click Your Eggs Again


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Oh And If People Don't Know This You can 'Double Click' Your Eggs In The Same Day, Click Each Egg Whilst Being Logged On, The Log Out And Click Your Eggs Again


>=]


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone tell me what this is?


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what this is?


Manaphy? Or Phione.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it is...i just missed it ;_;


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please.
By the way, Ricano4Life, you look just like someone in my school. It's kinda eerie.  :O


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what this is?


Its A Mantyke, Thats The Face On IT's Back.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click my eggs please.
> By the way, Ricano4Life, you look just like someone in my school. It's kinda eerie.  :O


is dat my clone?! =O

and thanks AC


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't be you though, you live somewhere in south America, don't you?
Besides, the kid in my school is like 3 ft tall.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo i live in north america xD
and im 5'8 so that cant be me lmao


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seriously? I thought you lived in Mexico...
Oh wait, that's XYoh. Never mind.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Seriously? I thought you lived in Mexico...
> Oh wait, that's XYoh. Never mind.  :veryhappy:


xD
sorry to say, but fail rofl


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Epic* fail.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay new event!

I'm going to keep my party full until Deoxys is given out, then hope for either a Deoxys or Azelf.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yay new event!
> 
> I'm going to keep my party full until Deoxys is given out, then hope for either a Deoxys or Azelf.


How Do You Find Out An event Is Near By?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Phione egg 

Edit: OH NOES! http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12041


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People Are A Bit Slack/Rude Todayz

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

darthgohan1 (4), Orisyke (3), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Alecks (4), jrrj15 (5), Draco Roar (5), ricano4life (6), JamesBertie (6), Sorax2 (5), roflSean (4), Wobot (1), airhead (2), Tenebrae (4), Horus (5), IceZtar (6), Watercat8 (5), nephewjack (5), Mr Hobo (6), nigel91 (5)


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I stopped clicking yesterday because it already was 3 AM...
but now all those names are gone.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> People Are A Bit Slack/Rude Todayz
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> darthgohan1 (4), Orisyke (3), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Alecks (4), jrrj15 (5), Draco Roar (5), ricano4life (6), JamesBertie (6), Sorax2 (5), roflSean (4), Wobot (1), airhead (2), Tenebrae (4), Horus (5), IceZtar (6), Watercat8 (5), nephewjack (5), Mr Hobo (6), nigel91 (5)


Maybe because they're not online...


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol true


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

darthgohan1 (4), Orisyke (3), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Alecks (4), jrrj15 (5), Draco Roar (5), ricano4life (6), <big><big>JamesBertie</big></big> (6), Sorax2 (5), roflSean (4), Wobot (1), airhead (2), Tenebrae (4), Horus (5), IceZtar (6), Watercat8 (5), nephewjack (5), Mr Hobo (6), nigel91 (5)

You Are One Of Them...
And Today, I Saw Atleast 3/4 Of Them On


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh i do whoops


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill click on yours now :S


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

done it ACdude


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone click mine  .
I think I repaid the favour now?
Also I cant verify my accoun on the forums becuase I always get one question wrong :'( .


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Everyone click mine  .
> I think I repaid the favour now?
> Also I cant verify my accoun on the forums becuase I always get one question wrong :'( .


i clicked on yours


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Everyone click mine  .
> I think I repaid the favour now?
> Also I cant verify my accoun on the forums becuase I always get one question wrong :'( .


Which question?


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there anyway to recover your password?


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im going now


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Is there anyway to recover your password?[/quote]Is there?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey everyone! I'm clicking eggs!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine they don't have long to live btw there in the 1st spoiler


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> please click mine they don't have long to live btw there in the 1st spoiler


My Computer Doesn't Let Me Click Dragon Eggs orry :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heard about the new event, Draco?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, Clicked yours Silverstorms!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my- oops forgot to add'em in my siggy x]


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Click my- oops forgot to add'em in my siggy x]


Click mine and then I'll click yours! ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the new event I want Azelf :O .
Has Mesprit and Uxie been released yet?
Also Click  .


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> In the new event I want Azelf :O .
> Has Mesprit and Uxie been released yet?
> Also Click  .


Clicking yours now PLEASE CLICK MINE! ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked and I now figured out the berries :O .
Very left-Sour
Middle left-Spicy
Middle-Dry
Middle right-Sweet
Very right-Bitter
You can see what they like by scrowling down a bit  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Heard about the new event, Draco?


The Azelf, Articuno, Darkrai and the other one? Yeah. It's crud that people who have never got event Pokemon get Darkrai...


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Clicked and I now figured out the berries :O .
> Very left-Sour
> Middle left-Spicy
> Middle-Dry
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click mine!


Clicking now, Click mine! ^_^

EDIT: My computer won't let me...  T_T


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Colm's. One of your eggs can hatch. :O


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Heard about the new event, Draco?


I Havn't Tell Me Please


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know hatched it now! ^_^

Clicking yours now Draco Roar!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooh! I haven't won an event pokemon. Maybe I'll get a darkrai =D


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ooh! I haven't won an event pokemon. Maybe I'll get a darkrai =D


How Do You 'Win' Event Pokemon?


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked! CLICK MINE >=D


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I know hatched it now! ^_^
> 
> Clicking yours now Draco Roar!


Thanks!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked! CLICK MINE >=D


Clicking yours now CLICK MINE! ^_^


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked! CLICK MINE >=D


oops, i mean click them now! =P


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ooh! I haven't won an event pokemon. Maybe I'll get a darkrai =D


darkraii has been done =P


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't got a nevent pokemone before...what were previous ones? Entei?
If I get darkrai do you think I can get alll the others XD .


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I haven't got a nevent pokemone before...what were previous ones? Entei?
> If I get darkrai do you think I can get alll the others XD .


only allowed one at a time D;

clicked! click mine!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What I do is click using the scroll button on you mouse. If you have a tabbed browser it should open all eggs  .
I know it wokrs for firefox  .


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its on June 23rd


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, well i saw a guy with one, dunno how he got it 

clicked =P


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O !
The competition is so loong away :'( .
I can't wait to get Azelf  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get any Pokemon right now.  Events just make it easier to get legendary or special event Pokemon.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I read that. The old man and the treasure chests XD.
Im not looking for him yet because I have a full party :O .
Wait...it says that Azelf Uxie and MEsprit might have come from the same egg so if you can breed Azelf could you get all three? XD .


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please!


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat Old Man? Can Somebody Please Explain...


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To Make It Easier When Im Offline To Read, If i'm Offline, Somebody PM It To Me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just look in the forums. Everythings there.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Agreed with Silverstorms and Old man XD .


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the old man gives you missingno.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> the old man gives you missingno.


Oh he was talking about that Xd . I thought he was calling me an old man XD .
BTW what is a missingno. ?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was in old pokemon games as a pokemon they deleted or something. I'm not quite sure. You could only get it through a glitch.

It is an actual pokemon on GPX, and there are a few different forms. It is also said to duplicate your items sometimes.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo. I want it :3 . Maybe  .


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^
Clicked yours IceZtar.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click...


Cleekeeng.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Clicking.


Clicked.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> the old man gives you missingno.


I got mine in the shelter


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky devil.

Eeh, clicking.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.
Also, how do I abandon Pokemon..I don't want 2 Shroomish.
Lol. I thought they were the regular Pokemon eggs.


----------



## Nic (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I'll return the favor.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> click mine I'll return the favor.


Done.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, I am currently revising for my exams but I will *definetly* repay the clicks before the reset.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you can only abandon them after 1 day has passed, not sure. But click on them and look at the red links provided, there ought to be something there about abandoning them.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rebma girl said:
			
		

> click


I clicked your dragons.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No way he got these legitimitaley! http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey everyone


----------



## JamesBertie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> No way he got these legitimitaley! http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet


how?


----------



## Flame master (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky plz! i clicked a few...


----------



## Flame master (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this is more then i wanted
(people


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> No way he got these legitimitaley! http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet


Woah! Shaymin! 3 Missingno. and so many shinys!
Ho...Wh...Whe..Why...HOW??


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> No way he got these legitimitaley! http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet


He probaly just keeps refreshing the lab.

He does have 87,912 interactions, little nerd. ^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to get a life...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this? I've seen it a few times... http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/116/AQN0ZGVl/image.png


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's this? I've seen it a few times... http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/116/AQN0ZGVl/image.png


ratttata


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... Boo.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone click my eggs!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky!!click meh! click me pokemahnz
pokeman!pokemon! poke oke oke oke click!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click people  .
If I have seen you on TBT I might add you to my pal book thing  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New 2 eggs! Clicky?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click mine please


Already have. xD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl thanks
returning favor now


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

everyone add me to their pal pad!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone add me to their pal pad!


I already have you...so ADD MEEEE  .
ADD ME everyone!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


added


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have a few new eggs so please click =D


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i have a few new eggs so please click =D


I did!! =D


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked! click mine =D


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_My Azurill evolved into a Marill! _


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY, I GOT A MALE SKITTY AND FEMALE WAILMER :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> FINALLY, I GOT A MALE SKITTY AND FEMALE WAILMER :3


YESH!

Now click. >=O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> FINALLY, I GOT A MALE SKITTY AND FEMALE WAILMER :3


You know what that means!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shudders*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOT SKITTY ON WAILORD ACTION IS WHAT IT MEANS D<

Returning clicks


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


_Clicked!

@PikaBolt: YUSSSSHHHH! _


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _My Azurill evolved into a Marill! _


Thats awesome :O .
Also on your journal you spelt 'espeon' wrong  
I think I should get a way of writing...hm...


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKED >=(


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ack! your right! XD changing that now._


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your watercat click please!!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Clicked your watercat click please!!


_Clicked back _


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched a mantyke and corsola


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Hatched a mantyke and corsola


_Clicked!_


----------



## Xarina (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked a lot of eggs 0.0 lots of people on here. Please click my dragon


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I cant get my password.. so..
I'm gonna have to restart.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know if I'll have time to click back everyone right now... I will later thisafternoon though for sure!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]I cant get my password.. so..
I'm gonna have to restart. [/quote]Pick a password you can remember this time...


----------



## Xarina (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't they have password recovery?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]I cant get my password.. so..
I'm gonna have to restart. [/quote]_can't you just have it sent to your email address?_


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My new purple egg better be a Ditto >:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> My new purple egg better be a Ditto >:O


It's a Grimer.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lulz, it is XD_


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto egg has a smiley face on it.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actual pic plz


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, I've got two new ones.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just wondering silva where do you get all the egg pics?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://mochaworld.egloos.com/1393228

I had a better one but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^_^ Wooohoo I got on my account.
Right, click mine to celebrate and I'll return.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg Check please -

A pale blue egg with a purple band across the back. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Egg Check please -

A pale blue egg with a purple band across the back. It's supposed to be part of a pair. [/quote]Heh.

It's paired with my Last Egg Link.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Egg Check please -

A pale blue egg with a purple band across the back. It's supposed to be part of a pair. [/quote]Illumise me thinks.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]Egg Check please -
> 
> A pale blue egg with a purple band across the back. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


Illumise me thinks.[/quote]So it's crap?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Ditto?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_My Growlithe has evolved into a Arcanine!_


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one seens to be missing alot. Ditto, Vole beat, Illumise, ledgenaries..
Tell me when you find the old one  .
Also Illumise is not useless >:O .I have one with Volbeat >:] .


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check-

A purple egg with a tan marking near the bottom. The marking resembles a skull. The egg has a horrible stench.... 

Is this a good pokemanz?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not on there because it's not very good.

Not like you're going to find a Ditto in the shelter anyway; you can only find them in the lab. I remember Ditto's description being the same as Tyrogue's but with an extra bit on the end.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Egg check-

A purple egg with a tan marking near the bottom. The marking resembles a skull. The egg has a horrible stench.... 

Is this a good pokemanz?![/quote]Grimer


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Egg check-

A purple egg with a tan marking near the bottom. The marking resembles a skull. The egg has a horrible stench.... 

Is this a good pokemanz?![/quote]Koffing.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

'A tan egg with two darker spots on it. It's covered in sand.'  ??


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]'A tan egg with two darker spots on it. It's covered in sand.'  ??[/quote]Hippo-thingy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I HAZ SHAYMIN EGG.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

' A pink egg with a big tan spot on it. It doesn't react to anything at all. '

I think it's... is it?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]' A pink egg with a big tan spot on it. It doesn't react to anything at all. '

I think it's... is it?![/quote]Slowpoke.

Gawd Link, it's not hard...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I HAZ SHAYMIN EGG.


O_O

HOW THE SHI-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I HAZ SHAYMIN EGG.


Did you find the special item or steal the egg from someone else?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I HAZ SHAYMIN EGG.


_*gasp* I WANT NOW! _


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

An egg that is half red and half white. Touching it sometimes shocks you.

Try this then!!1!11


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]'A tan egg with two darker spots on it. It's covered in sand.'  ??


Hippo-thingy.[/quote]Hipowdon...something like that.
@Tom: HOW THE F*** DID YOU GET THAT?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]An egg that is half red and half white. Touching it sometimes shocks you.

Try this then!!1!11[/quote]Link....



You're joking right?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]'A tan egg with two darker spots on it. It's covered in sand.'  ??


Hippo-thingy.[/quote]Hippotatas-bananas.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special item. 

I was almost tempted to sell it for the 50,000 Points.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]An egg that is half red and half white. Touching it sometimes shocks you.

Try this then!!1!11[/quote]Voltorb.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]An egg that is half red and half white. Touching it sometimes shocks you.

Try this then!!1!11[/quote]Voltorb.  T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have sold it


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="]An egg that is half red and half white. Touching it sometimes shocks you.
> 
> Try this then!!1!11


Link....



You're joking right? [/quote]^ Agreed.  . Voltorb XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trainer Tom would like to Battle.
He sends out Shaymin.
Trainer Chris sends out Weedle
Trainer Chris throws the Weedle at Tom and steals the Shaymin.
Trainer Chris has escaped.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Trainer Tom would like to Battle.
> He sends out Shaymin.
> Trainer Chris sends out Weedle
> Trainer Chris throws the Weedle at Tom and steals the Shaymin.
> Trainer Chris has escaped.


The hell?
You can do that? o.o


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone else can but I can!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you can!
MYstery trianer would like to battle Chris
Chris sends out Shaymin
IceZtar sends out magikarp
BATTLEE
IceZtar grabs Shaymin and runs for the hills!

There we go  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this then? http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/177/AQR5AQVl/image.png


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's this then? http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/177/AQR5AQVl/image.png


Magnemite.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooooool!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs suck =|
Just click on Riolu and...Chimchar?


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/114/AQNmAGH2/image.png

Egg check?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> My eggs suck =|
> Just click on Lucario and...Chimchar?


Well.. I think its Ponyta...
Silva would know XD .


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/114/AQNmAGH2/image.png

Egg check?[/quote]Dratini


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
Click only Riolu then.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How good /10 is dratini?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think its riolu Nah it is and I already clicked on all of them XD . I always will >:] .


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]How good /10 is dratini?[/quote]2/10.
But it's final form, Dragonite, dayumn. 8.5/10.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore.
Imma abandon 5 of mah team. Lol.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/175/AQR4BGL3/image.png

Right, this one looks badass. Please tell me it's what I think it is.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/175/AQR4BGL3/image.png

Right, this one looks badass. Please tell me it's what I think it is.[/quote]Lmao.

It's Starly xD


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/175/AQR4BGL3/image.png
> 
> Right, this one looks badass. Please tell me it's what I think it is.


Lmao.

It's Starly xD[/quote]So he's right. It's badass.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/175/AQR4BGL3/image.png
> 
> Right, this one looks badass. Please tell me it's what I think it is.


Lmao.

It's Starly xD[/quote]Crap it. If anyone gets the badass one with the crescent thing.. tell moi.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/180/AQVjZQR5/image.png

:O ZOMGZ 10k maturity needed.. please say this...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/180/AQVjZQR5/image.png

:O ZOMGZ 10k maturity needed.. please say this...[/quote]its a lapras...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/6/180/AQVjZQR5/image.png

:O ZOMGZ 10k maturity needed.. please say this...[/quote]Lapras.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lapras any good?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-Looks for Lapras often-

I'm jealous of those who get one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> -Looks for Lapras often-
> 
> I'm jealous of those who get one.


I gotz a hatched one.

I'll trade for Shaymin.


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade a heatran for one :S [for shaymin]


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Latios... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gpxplus.net/user/LadyAngelus


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked yours.
Click mine please?
It's just a Riolu.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Latios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tha last one is Latias.


----------



## Link (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where does the old man appear?

Link  is not setting up a bot.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay!!! Click me click me click me! My entei hasn't even cracked yet!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Where does the old man appear?

Link  is not setting up a bot.[/quote]In the forums of the other site, iirc.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Latios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME THAT EGG!!!!!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it..


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone find someone with a raquazza?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that supposed to mean?  <_< 

@ Nigel - It's probably green with a yellow pattern on it, just like Groudon's and Kyogre's eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I didn't ask to see the egg, I'm asking for a pic of the pokemon.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at these pokemon. Wierd. Click on them for links.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BOO! xD</div>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look at these pokemon. Wierd. Click on them for ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadow Lugia and Primal Dialga. Nice.


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours Ricano.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> Clicked yours Ricano.


but how can i repay the favor when u got no eggs.... xD


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There on the right side on my sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> There on the right side on my sig.


-.-
..k


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Must...

Find...

Soul...

Dew....


----------



## Conor (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I meant OF my sig.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about on GPX silly!


----------



## airhead (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my legendary


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean proof that Raquaza has been released?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone tell me what this is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive never seen it before....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf?

I just got a MASSIVE wave of about 20 clicks in the time it took me to click one person's party.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me please, while I go to the shower  ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need an epic name for a Nosepass!


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> 
> I just got a MASSIVE wave of about 20 clicks in the time it took me to click one person's party.


same happened to me...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?

Nosepass name plz.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobody knows...?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Marill has evolved into a Azumarill!

YESS!_


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im jealous of your missing no. egg Silver. ._.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I called my Nosepass Nose-A-Tron.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Im jealous of your missing no. egg Silver. ._.


Uber luck hax.

Thank you, person who throw it in the shelter


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a Jirachi egg? If so, could someone post a picture of one please?


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it happened when my Bagon hatched...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It made my Nose-A-Tron hatch too.

YAY


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we have to pay them back :'(


----------



## Horus (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg it took forever with the Traffic lag :s


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please =D (all clicked0


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

pear40 (6), Cin (6), Eoin (6), Alecks (6), pokemon2121 (6), OmegaMikorz (5), DevilGopher (5), Sorax2 (5), jrrj15 (6), airhead (2), SAMwich (4), roflSean (3), Hitsugaya Toushirou (4)


----------



## Nigel (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a scyther egg! =D


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> pear40 (6), Cin (6), Eoin (6), Alecks (6), pokemon2121 (6), OmegaMikorz (5), DevilGopher (5), Sorax2 (5), jrrj15 (6), airhead (2), SAMwich (4), roflSean (3), Hitsugaya Toushirou (4)


repaid! =D


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sean, Pikachu and SAM, I clicked on yours, please click on my Riolu egg plox.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you repay me yet?
I think I already clicked yours since I can't warm it up anymore.
You did, thanks


----------



## SamXX (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Travis


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MINE =D and can somebody tell me what the pink egg is? (and click it =P)


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Sorax2 (5), Horus (1), SAMwich (4)


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> CLICK MINE =D and can somebody tell me what the pink egg is? (and click it =P)


Your Pink egg is either a Tyrouge or a Ditto.
60% sure it's a Tyrogue though.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours Travis, 

click mine!


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i got a scyther egg! =D


Is it rare?


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ITS NOT ITS A DITTO>=( (i hope =P)


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> clicked yours Travis,
> 
> click mine!


Done :3


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i now repeat:   The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Sorax2 (5), Horus (1), SAMwich (4)


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry. Im clicking back now.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine!


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Click mine!


clicked, click me back =D


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I had that exact egg, it's Tyrouge.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOO BLAH BLAH BLAH! 

i cliked you =D


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the process of clicking people back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Regice is faaaaar from hatching. :O


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKED >=D CLICK MINE PLZ


----------



## airhead (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my legendary please


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grrrrr! People are only clicking my Regice egg....


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Sorax2 (5), Horus (1), SAMwich (4), roflSean (3)


>=(


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please nearly hatched! =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Did I miss anyone?


Hey I added you to my pal pad because you've been good about clicking back all the time


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sinep1 said:
			
		

> Click mine please nearly hatched! =D


Clicked!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, cool. =D

I'll add you right now.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked people =D


----------



## Lewis (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Im jealous of your missing no. egg Silver. ._.


You should be more jelous of my *evolved* Missing No. ^^


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked =D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new Croagunk egg.


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Kabuto egg and a Meowth egg now. :veryhappy:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what is this? :


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> what is this? :


Starly


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Psssst....Click my eggs.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i've clicked quite a bit anybody gonna click back? =P

oh life isnt fair I saw a Shaymin egg in the lab, but it was already gone when I ckicked it...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg ppl
click please


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FAIR I WANTZ A CROKONAW!!!!!!!!!

*MAKES ACCOUNT*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... okay? o.o


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


feraligatr is my favorite pokemon, so yeah...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-signature-
Click 2nd egg plz?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Shaymin's and Sean's.

EDIT: Clicked Hub's


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

um not trying to sound desperate for clicks, but The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

pear40 (6), Cin (5), Sorax2 (5), airhead (1), DevilGopher (5), Eoin (3), Orisyke (5), ShayminFTW (6)


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet, thanks! 
-goes to level up your eggs-


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


You haven't clicked me back from earlier today.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed you have 666 posts :O


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm in the process of clicking every egg that I can.

I clicked Gohan's, PikaBolt's, Orange's and Shaymin's.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, click my minun guys.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> lol, click my minun guys.


Done. =D


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll click your riolu.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click new eggs =P


----------



## Orange (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed too. (hehe)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the devil's son... =O


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. ;3


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Click. ;3


you click mine, I click yours.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> lol, click my minun guys.


Clicked on all of yours.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked your, click my new one.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call.  Only way to get one 

I'm watching a move, halfway through... if you haven't clicked mine yet today go for it... I'll click you back in an hour or so.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  no get on teh Front Page?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice entei. ._.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked your crokonaw

if you ever have the urge to trade that, I might have something good by then.....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's no way to trade in gpx+... just collect & click.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> There's no way to trade in gpx+... just collect & click.


awwww.

I clicked most of yours anyway....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked a load of people today.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Nightstar (7/6), Tom29193 (10/10), rayz321 (5/4), Tech (5/6), Contestshipping Pikachu (5/6), train (5/5), Silverstorms (6/6), Draco Roar (9/5), TravisTouchdown (3/6), Stuurknuppel (5/5), Osiris6 (5/6), Xdogking (5/5), Mr Hobo (5/6), nephewjack (5/6), IceZtar (5/6), dgk3593 (5/6), nigel91 (5/4), Deathparty666 (6/5), Orisyke (5/4), Toedswine (5/2), Dusko (4/6), ricano4life (4/5), Kalorii (4/6), Sorax2 (4/5), Tenebrae (8/3), HinekoAkahi (4/6), Horus (4/5), antiraven (6/5), Shalena (8/5), Jys072595 (6/6), Ultimatelugia (6/6), Marvealle (5/6), evilpancakes (5/5), Watercat8 (6/5), Mind Lord (1/6), LadyAngelus (6/6), Riro (6/6), pkedpker (6/6), RacieB (6/4), darthgohan1 (6/4), Zora (6/5), Naaku (6/6), Rhyu (6/5), Latias117 (6/6), LostRealist (6/5), zanliaosa (6/6), natasha grac (5/6), surrealsubunit (6/4), Bellatria Musica (6/5), Dirilan (5/5), iamtherobot (6/6), Nervenklinik (6/5), freestone (6/4), ElectricRat (6/5), Case (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), ROM Hacker (6/5), Crenor402 (1/6), Flarvinsnarvin (6/6), Mamo (6/5), Generic (6/5), Syreon (6/5), naiku (6/5), tinymon (5/6), Anuket (6/4), Mclena45 (6/4), SAKfan (4/5) 

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

LunarGryffin (5), Weretemplar (5), Am I all alone (2), Arctic Fire (4), Toad Kart 64 (3), roflSean (6), Trikki (6), Kit Kat 1357 (6), joel4492 (6), Pokezource (5), Slime (5), darkchocolatecat (3), MiniShimi (5), ShinyAchamo (5), Katarina (5), A V Rocket (6), TANGELA (5), Kin (6), heat fox (6), Ami Chan (6), Boston (6), kiba inuzuka (2), Pasttense (5), Kiyaku (6), AzuBasilisk (5), yahmin (6), Faab (6), mightpup (6), Kharl (6), kennyboy (5), Blackie (5), Systematical (6), Aoi Mugen (6), lindsy95 (5) </div>

Anyone gotten lucky enough to find a Treasure Chest besides myself?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I've clicked a load of people today.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Nightstar (7/6), Tom29193 (10/10), rayz321 (5/4), Tech (5/6), Contestshipping Pikachu (5/6), train (5/5), Silverstorms (6/6), Draco Roar (9/5), TravisTouchdown (3/6), Stuurknuppel (5/5), Osiris6 (5/6), Xdogking (5/5), Mr Hobo (5/6), nephewjack (5/6), IceZtar (5/6), dgk3593 (5/6), nigel91 (5/4), Deathparty666 (6/5), Orisyke (5/4), Toedswine (5/2), Dusko (4/6), ricano4life (4/5), Kalorii (4/6), Sorax2 (4/5), Tenebrae (8/3), HinekoAkahi (4/6), Horus (4/5), antiraven (6/5), Shalena (8/5), Jys072595 (6/6), Ultimatelugia (6/6), Marvealle (5/6), evilpancakes (5/5), Watercat8 (6/5), Mind Lord (1/6), LadyAngelus (6/6), Riro (6/6), pkedpker (6/6), RacieB (6/4), darthgohan1 (6/4), Zora (6/5), Naaku (6/6), Rhyu (6/5), Latias117 (6/6), LostRealist (6/5), zanliaosa (6/6), natasha grac (5/6), surrealsubunit (6/4), Bellatria Musica (6/5), Dirilan (5/5), iamtherobot (6/6), Nervenklinik (6/5), freestone (6/4), ElectricRat (6/5), Case (6/6), Zs99 (6/6), ROM Hacker (6/5), Crenor402 (1/6), Flarvinsnarvin (6/6), Mamo (6/5), Generic (6/5), Syreon (6/5), naiku (6/5), tinymon (5/6), Anuket (6/4), Mclena45 (6/4), SAKfan (4/5)
> 
> ...


Does just show up at the top of which site?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Treasure chest? I just found a nugget D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

Liek, were do u find da Tresure ches dued!!!!11!11


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mah pokemahnz..especially groudon!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found mine after the



> Latest update: Report links have been added on both the User and Pok


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Smart hub is smart.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU HAVE TO CLICK ON IT TO GET THE ITEM?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

holy crap! look what I found in the lab!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> holy crap! look what I found in the lab!!!


YOU FOUND A GIRATINA?!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah I know right!!? I thought life was over when I saw a shaymin and it was already taken BUT NOW IM SO HAPPY!!!

o jeez its NEVER going to hatch...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DDD:

Okay...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> holy crap! look what I found in the lab!!!


;_;


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

;;_

Hub12  cuts self


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ;;_
> 
> Hub12  cuts self


Emo! D:

I'm gonna search the lab now ;-;


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

xeladude... youre on my palpad so i click you basically every day... and i dont get clicks back half the time... yet you have time to come to this thread to beg for clicks... i dont understand...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Erm... how do I evolve Tangela? It needs Ancientpower to evolve ;-;


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys, click on meh eggs, I don't want my minun to die. =(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> guys, click on meh eggs, I don't want my minun to die. =(


It can't die.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xeladude... youre on my palpad so i click you basically every day... and i dont get clicks back half the time... yet you have time to come to this thread to beg for clicks... i dont understand...


I'm still a bit ticked you closed my service, that's why.
Also, sometimes I can't get to my laptop, or cannot use it enough to click to everyone.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Dude..

That was a fail service.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who's death party????

however it is has a gratina....I'm jealous.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey, john102, in your sig, that "mutant pokemon" is a mantyke. And I don't think that's a chimchar. If it was, wouldn't it say that it's vaguely familiar, like it does for all starter pkmn?


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> hey, john102, in your sig, that "mutant pokemon" is a mantyke. And I don't think that's a chimchar. If it was, wouldn't it say that it's vaguely familiar, like it does for all starter pkmn?


aahhh.

I asked a stupid question.

OK, I'll change the names, I was just guessing at them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub, you're the one asking what site you find the Treasure Chest on :l


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm dying to know what this is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I'm dying to know what this is.


Ponyta.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I'm dying to know what this is.


PONYTA!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ty

I need a Kecleon o.e

Edit: What's this egg? >.>
I need to know


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Ty
> 
> I need a Kecleon o.e
> 
> ...


scyther?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone must have sent it there right before you got it... egg laid 1 minute before you got it.  Nice


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's scyther for sure, i had one


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone tell me wth a "king's rock" is...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then, thanks to both of you. ;D


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> can someone tell me wth a "king's rock" is...


it evolves poliwhirl/slowpoke into their gen. II forms...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dragon Eggz<Pogeymonz Eggz

In my opinion. =D


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Dragon Eggz<Pogeymonz Eggz
> 
> In my opinion. =D


werdd


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yezzir! and clickeh mah eggs!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were banned..


 :veryhappy:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im back now arent i?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey welcome back
and i clicked urs alrdy xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks and me too


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey there was this egg in the lab and I don't know what it was...

purple with an odd blue mark on the back. Will sometimes jump up to you.


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no fing way!

everyone has a crockonaw except me  =(

I click yours, you click mine.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their not that hard to get....


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clickd and added to Pal Pad


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> hey there was this egg in the lab and I don't know what it was...
> 
> purple with an odd blue mark on the back. Will sometimes jump up to you.


???anyboby??? this is really gonna bug me.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ john: just look for this egg:


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> @ john: just look for this egg:


ok, thanks, what's the description?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...not sure, it'd be better if you check in the shelter
BTW ppl: new turtwig egg!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!

IT IS MY JOURNEY TO GET ALL THE STARTERS! D:<


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now u just need a piplup xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just finished clicking your eggs, and adding you on the pal pad.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MATTEH D:<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now its mine too


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 228-259, I'd Like The Favour Returned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Clicked Pages 228-259, I'd Like The Favour Returned.


Got ya back already 

I'm working on evolving my Bulbasaur > Venusaur, and so close to hatching Entei!


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^
DG I clicked your Eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. xD


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Clicked on yours. :3
Please click mine. Don't click on Goldeen though.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Already Clicked Yours  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grr. My Computer Is So Laggy, I'm Gonna Restart It  Soon And Repay The People That Clicked Mine But I Havnt Finished Repaying


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg Check please.




Lunatone?


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg Check please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Straight


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please! Top one needs one more click to hatch!


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yayy! i found a missingno egg in the shelter!!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click <big><big>please</big>


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






 egg check!

Clicking yours now Lewis Clik mine!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> egg check!
> 
> Clicking yours now Lewis Clik mine!


Dustox, clicking back.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Thank You!


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Colm and Lewis.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curses. Nigel got a MissingNo.

ANything else happen in the last 20 pages?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Curses. Nigel got a MissingNo.
> 
> ANything else happen in the last 20 pages?


why? You have one too. And you have one ugly ass pokemon so I guess I win


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saying Heatran's ugly?







What does that look like to you?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you implying it looks dodgy? =p


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think I was reluctant to post it the last two times you called Heatran ugly?

But then you went too far.....

Heatran = not ugly


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big>PINGAS.</big></big></big>


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thats just not a good pic of Palkia. He doesn't always photograph well. 

But Heatran is naturally ugly. It's the only legendary I don't want


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Waves up around, down and under* Hiiiiii!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only back sprite of Palkia there is.....

Also, some of Entei's older sprites were ugly beyond description






Ewwwww........


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That entei is hot. Stop lying.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]That entei is hot. Stop lying.[/quote]Noes. It's ugly.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big>PINGAS.</big></big></big>[/quote]Ban ban!

:yay:

Click please.


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. I'll click back and I will also click if your Pokemon love a certain type of berry I'll feed them there right berry.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang everyone has cool pokemon besides me mine are ''yawn'' boring on my first pull.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickty click  .


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hardly anyone reurns mai clickz0rz.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban ban!

:yay:

Click please.[/quote]do u even noe what that means?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Speaking of Entei... I just hatchedmine. 

And clicked ya back Conor.


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u even noe what that means?[/quote]Yes I do.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="ricano4life said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u even noe what that means?[/quote]Yes I do.[/quote]lol kk
in spanish it means something else...
unless it means the same...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> ][quote="ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do.[/quote]lol kk
in spanish it means something else...
unless it means the same...[/quote]I don't know what it means. T_T


----------



## Orange (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*KLICKAZ!*


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what it means. T_T[/quote]I've tried translating it, but..
It comes up the same?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what it means. T_T[/quote]pm if u really want to know xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK guys, enough discussing what Palkia looks and doesn't look like.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> OK guys, enough discussing what Palkia looks and doesn't look like.


lol yea sorry
click eggs ppl


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> OK guys, enough discussing what Palkia looks and doesn't look like.


But Nigel said Heatran looks ugly...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check: What's my egg that's third in row?


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Magma spider > Pink dinosaur


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Egg check: What's my egg that's third in row?


Sneasel


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh . Awesome ^_^ .


----------



## Link (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woooo! My Sunkern egg glitched!! It's an egg but it's saying it;s hatched. XD BEST POKE EVER.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Control + F5


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Woooo! My Sunkern egg glitched!! It's an egg but it's saying it;s hatched. XD BEST POKE EVER.[/quote]Yeah that's awesome XD. I fed it a berry XD .


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can people please click my new eggs  thanks


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a good feeling of helping someone.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click for a good feeling of helping someone.


This is the internet.

We killed those people.


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill click on everyones to help out


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Woooo! My Sunkern egg glitched!! It's an egg but it's saying it;s hatched. XD BEST POKE EVER.[/quote]Its not a glitch, its cached the image so it still looks like an egg.

Just clear your cache.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New torchic eggs, click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis.


Thank you my friend.  :hole:


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check Can somebody tell me what my eggs are?


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ive clicked them lewis


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click miya eggs plz


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Spiritomb, Chatot, Beldum (lucky), Rotom


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Natalie27 said:
			
		

> ive clicked them lewis


Tip from your good friend Lewis:

To get more clicks you need to click peoples eggs and their full party, this gets you lots of click backs.


----------



## Nic (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Spiritomb, Chatot, Beldum (lucky), Rotom


How is Beldum lucky?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's rare.

I was saying you're lucky that you found it.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beldum is rare, so is rotom.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwwwwwwwwww.

Your new avatar  :X


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New charmander egg, click please.

(If you haven't clicked me today and click my charmander egg please click the rest of my eggs)


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to change my member title too.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh.

Roar of Ban.

Shadow Ban.

Ban Storm.

Ban Flare.

Ban Void.

Judgement


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

. . .

Click?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Also Ban should have a capital letter.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> Click?


Hey hub, <big><big><big>CAN YOU *censored.3.0*ING CLICK BACK?????????????????????????????????????</big></big></big>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel91 used Ban on IceZtar.
It's not very effective!
IceZtar uses Stand there.
It's super effective!
Nigel19 fainted!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got back from school.

And I did. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 used Ban on IceZtar.
> It's not very effective!
> IceZtar uses Stand there.
> It's super effective!
> Nigel19 fainted!


Nigel91 used Ban on Silver!
But it failed!
Silver used Counter!
Nigel fainted!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah we're awesome ^_^ . HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why do i keep getting KOed? >= \

*Nigel91 used ban on everyone. It was super effective!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Why do i keep getting KOed? >= \
> 
> *Nigel91 used ban on everyone. It was super effective!


Silver hung on with a Focus Sash!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Why do i keep getting KOed? >= \
> 
> *Nigel91 used ban on everyone. It was super effective!


IceZtar fainted.
Pelly used revive. IceZtar is back up ! (5/OVER 9000!)hp
Phyllis used recover. OVER 9000!/OVER 9000! hp

Take that >:] .


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Why do i keep getting KOed? >= \
> 
> *Nigel91 used ban on everyone. It was super effective!


Hub12  used Protect

Nigel's move Failed!


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight you did


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver used Judgement.

Nigel sucks at this game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is like Pokemon Mystery dungeon because there's like gazillion parties with assitant things.
Pelly used Recover
Phyllis used Trash toss!
IceZtar used reflect!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel used lock!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks everyone who clicked my eggs
u have been repaid the favor


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok guys, click meh eggs!

I'll click yours back, oh and btw hub, I added you to my pal pad.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm confused, when did everyone get these pokemon powers. T_T


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nigel used lock!


Pelly, IceZtar and Phyllis are frozen :O .
:brrrr:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nigel used lock!


You scared me there....

But someone would have made another thread anyway....

The move failed!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nigel used lock!


I'd really kill you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I'm confused, when did everyone get these pokemon powers. T_T


Since Arceus promoted us.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I'm confused, when did everyone get these pokemon powers. T_T


Since we went to the 'Get you pokemon powers and allies' convention :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel needs help.

Where's Darth?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0*ING HELL ****TING YES I GOT SHAYMIN!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ING HELL ****TING YES I GOT SHAYMIN!


how?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ING HELL ****TING YES I GOT SHAYMIN!


Why does everyone get Shaymin...

Latios ftw!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ING HELL ****TING YES I GOT SHAYMIN!


You lie.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eevees for the win >:] .  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latios used Draco Roar Meteor!

Eevee army fainted!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg Check


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg Check


Seviper!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seviper


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 6 evoloution armies  .
ATTACK!!!!!!
*Everyone charges forward and attack Latios*
Latios fainted >:] .


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOLFAIL@MYSELF


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This one?


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone tell what the eggs are in my sig?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O: It's gone.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I still haven't gotten a signal legendary egg yet._


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> Can someone tell what the eggs are in my sig?


Illumise, Zangoose, Wooper Numel Cacnea


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> Can someone tell what the eggs are in my sig?


Tentacool, Zangoose, Something, Cacnea, Something XD .
Not very helpful am I?
@Travis It's not Illumise. I have a Illumise in my sig.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is zubat


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Orange (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Orange used Vitamin C.
Orange vanished instantly!


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks everyone else too.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> _I still haven't gotten a signal legendary egg yet._


Signal.

LOL =P


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Storm has come to help Nigel!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Storm has come to help Nigel!


Everyone ready!
Pelly and Phyllis aren't in Pokemon I just remembered XD .
Eevee, Vaporen, Flareon, Jolteon, Umbreon, Espeon, Leafeon and Glaceon at the ready!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm used Helping Hand!

Nigel used Ban Wave!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Shut up. I stopped being able to type._ :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no storm is here because someone swore! >= (


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Magnemite


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uh Oh.

ADMIN/MOD ALERT

Hub12  hides


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel needs help.
> 
> Where's Darth?


*darthgohan1 uses Ultimate Kamehameha Flamethrower Hyper Beam Lightsaber Ban... doesn't seem like anyone survived


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> no storm is here because someone swore! >= (


Bad person.

That word should be censored.....

And that leaves you to lose alone. Oh well.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu uh.

I got the Focus Band hax.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> no storm is here because someone swore! >= (


Lewis  points his finger at Hub12. 

:yay:


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eevee used Bite
Flareon used Ember
Jolteon used Thundershock
Vaporeon used Surf
Espeon used Psybeam
Umbreon used Moonlight
(Correct me on these)
Glaceon used Blizzard
Leafeon used Razor leaf

<big><big>IT WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE!</big></big>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moonlight is a healing move, not an attack move.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was super effective at healing XD .
I have no idea about moves XD .


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_AKA: you fail at pokemans._


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flareon used Fire Blast
Jolteon used Thunderbolt
Vaporeon used Surf
Espeon used Psychic
Umbreon used Payback
(Correct me on these)
Glaceon used Blizzard
Leafeon used Leaf Blade


----------



## Gnome (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gnome  points to Gnome  .


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IceZtar  is not very good at movesets XD .


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

MOST POPULAR TOPIC EVER. xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even when I'm away people talk about me. <_<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep pretty much XD .


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_lolz, everyone just loves you THAT much!_


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> MOST POPULAR TOPIC EVER. xDDDDDDDDD


No.

That's Epic General Chat.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sure do.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realised you have an Azelf, Uxie and Mesprit sig. Their awesome ^_^ .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IceZtar hatch your eggs!


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yes they are. But I mostly just made the sig because I loved the render of them 3D. I needed to do something with it._


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't know you were meant to hatch them. I thought they natrually hatched XD .


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I didn't know you were meant to hatch them. I thought they natrually hatched XD .


_lolz, It's ok, I thought that when I first got mine too._


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click again! D=<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still a egg pic XD .
Is the only way to evolve pokemon by giving them stones? If they evolve by level is there anyway to stop it?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you have to click "evolve" just like you click "hatch".


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine, and I'll repay the favor later.
I'm quite busy.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My MissingNo is one click away from hatching.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you give a stone to one of them?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My MissingNo is one click away from hatching.


My MissingNo. egg is lvl 10 but I'm not bragging.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clear your cache. Its a problem on your PC not GPX if you still see the egg.


----------



## Conor (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going now, please click my eggs and I click back tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your missingno isnt in an egg anymore.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JUST CLICK THE EGG!

Travis, you owe me clicks.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. So any rare eggs to look out for or descriptions?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> JUST CLICK THE EGG!
> 
> Travis, you owe me clicks.


BA BA BA BUM! It's ready to hatch!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, what the hell is this?

http://gpxplus.net/user/Silver+Storms


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ok, what the hell is this?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Silver+Storms


He's Jealous of you. :3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have an admirer?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have an admirer?


Yes but unforunately, he's a one clicker.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll click his party for lols.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got two new eevee eggs  . Click NOWWW >=[ .


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whats this?

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAGVm


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Whats this?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwDmAGVm


=O
suicune...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooh click on my giratina and entei! And my gastly and caterpie! Wooper too!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now it HAS to be my turn to get a Latios....


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Now it HAS to be my turn to get a Latios....


Your turn?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Got two new eevee eggs  . Click NOWWW >=[ .


Trying to copy me


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is getting treasure chest legendaries....


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...if you read back you know I love eevees  .


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ummm... I haven't gotten a legendary. Shouldn't it be my turn? *eye sparkle*_


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should it be my turn now as well?
 .


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah me too...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No,

I'm special.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check:

A bright orange egg with two yellow spots. It's hot to the touch.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could be Slugma.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Could be Slugma.


Ew, I'll give it a miss then.


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> ooh click on my giratina and entei! And my gastly and caterpie! Wooper too!


Did you get giratina from the lab?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check:

An egg that almost looks white. It has a red spot and actually looks a bit angry....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mankey.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Could be Slugma.


silver I clicked all of yours.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm putting Zangoose and Seviper in the daycare together. <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NIGEL'S A ONE CLICKER!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> NIGEL'S A ONE CLICKER!


OHNOHEDIDN'T!


----------



## Pear (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gasp!*


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Double gasp*


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My clone clicked back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Gasp x3*


----------



## Orange (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need more clicks! :yay:


----------



## Robin (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine!


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My clone clicked back


lol, yeah, who is silver storms?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I did. Talk about luck.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


_clicked!_


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yey. ;3


----------



## airhead (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my legendary please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click if you can


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click if you can


Clicked.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone in my Pal Pad. You know who you are.


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked everyone in my Pal Pad. You know who you are.


_Wooh! I'm in someone's pal pad!  _


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap, all these random people clicked me all at once. DD:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked everyone in my Pal Pad. You know who you are.


YEY!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new togepi egg  click it plz


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And now, even more people click Dx


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHY IS EVERYONE GETTING A TOGEPI EGG?

I GOT TEH ONE FIRST


DARTH, PIKEBOLT, NOW YOU. D:<


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> WHY IS EVERYONE GETTING A TOGEPI EGG?
> 
> I GOT TEH ONE FIRST
> 
> ...


cuz we want to, shun xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanted a Togekiss :'(

Finally done clicking back everyones.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I wanted a Togekiss :'(
> 
> Finally done clicking back everyones.


me too...though a shiny togekiss would PWN!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoa!

I just clicked by a swarm of random people


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> I just clicked by a swarm of random people


lucky, I never get clicked.....


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Whoa!
> 
> I just clicked by a swarm of random people


Exactly. "/ 
Me too.

I'm training a Togekiss x]


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

y'know, I would be grateful for a swarm of clicks... The most I get in one day on one pkmn is like seven...

ok that's a lie more like fifteen.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it always happens when ur near the top of the "Users Online" list...happened to me earlier today


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> y'know, I would be grateful for a swarm of clicks... The most I get in one day on one pkmn is like seven...
> 
> ok that's a lie more like fifteen.


I'll help you out if you help me out.

=D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> y'know, I would be grateful for a swarm of clicks... The most I get in one day on one pkmn is like seven...
> 
> ok that's a lie more like fifteen.


o_o you poor child...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't even know how I get on top. o.o


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I don't even know how I get on top. o.o


Me Either...


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it refreshes every 5 minutes, if you refresh your page close to the time it refreshes you'll be near the top.

yay for a new strategy


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I don't even know how I get on top. o.o


It only updates your spot on the online list once in a minute.  The online list resets at xx:x3 and xx:x8 on the clock I believe


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm on my laptop, I can click again D:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to the two swarms of clicks, my Togepi is gonna hatch soon. One more swarm and I may be able to hatch. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay for Regice having a crack and Miltank and Cyndaquil almost hatching.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> yay for Regice having a crack and Miltank and Cyndaquil almost hatching.


I be helpin you with those eggs.

yeah for my spoink almost being hatched.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















CLICK OR DIE


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Thanks to the two swarms of clicks, my Togepi is gonna hatch soon. One more swarm and I may be able to hatch. xD


Clicked yours and xeladude's eggs and Pokemon.

Anyone who clicks mine I'll return the favor.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Remoraid hatched. Togepi's gonna hatch soon.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> CLICK OR DIE


no u


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Johnny boi, Ricano, piranha, matty, deathparty, pika, xeladude, and Darth


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL RETURN THE


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Thanks Johnny boi, Ricano, piranha, matty, deathparty, pika, xeladude, and Darth


You're welcome. I always click my Pal Pad people first. It became a habit for me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Thanks Johnny boi, Ricano, piranha, matty, deathparty, pika, xeladude, and Darth


err i didnt click urs... o_o


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 of my pokemon hatched cause of that swarm.

:'D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same here o.o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Clicked yours also.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm close to the top D:

Swaaaarm


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

TotodileGirl (6), Silverstorms (5), Deathparty666 (5), Alecks (4), gordo1 (6), Piranha (6), nigel91 (5) 

if you are on of these, then

HURRY UP!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna get the PokeRus!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I'm close to the top D:
> 
> Swaaaarm


how do you get close to the top?

do you just keep refreshing or something?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> he following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> TotodileGirl (6), Silverstorms (5), Deathparty666 (5), Alecks (4), gordo1 (6), Piranha (6), nigel91 (5)
> 
> ...


Clicked your eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Piranha click?


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click D=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha click?


Clicked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pirahna, you only clicked 2 of my Pokemon


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOOT PIRAHNA TOP OF THE LIST!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs anyone?.. Of course I will click your eggs too..=D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno D:

It says that you'll get banned if you keep refreshing. Maybe I'm just lucky ?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Pirahna, you only clicked 2 of my Pokemon


Clicked the rest. Sorry 'bout that, internet was being an idiot.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT DOES!?!?!?!

oshi


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Click my eggs anyone?.. Of course I will click your eggs too..=D


Clicked.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked all.


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

now hub's at the top.

WHY AM I NOT AT THE TOP!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY CRAP

I GOT ANOTHER SWARM OF PEOPLE

T-T

Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP
> 
> I GOT ANOTHER SWARM OF PEOPLE
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FML T-T


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got swarmed a bit too. T-T

jerrad (5/0), Tenebrae (6/4), Osiris6 (6/6), Watercat8 (6/1), ricano4life (6/6), John102 (6/6), Piranha (6/6), Sorax2 (6/3), Alecks (6/4), Maugan (6/0), crazycatgirl86 (6/0), Shiver (6/0), Chez (2/0), Lor (6/0), vampireslure1608 (6/0), Lynis (6/0), Reminiscence (6/0), Jiyool (6/0), raddar (3/0), Joeyg (6/0), Stormy (6/0), SynxItax (6/0), plusone (6/0), pool (6/0), Crimson13 (6/0), Beth732 (6/0), deltacows1 (2/0), Keyon West (1/0), rgsue (6/0), Dinogrrl (6/0), Kisshu (6/0), Milo Lucke (6/0), Amica (6/0), Scandalous (6/0), cocozelle (6/0), santheria (6/0), TigerBurrell (6/1), Rawrz (6/0), Elkyries (6/0), mkhare (6/0), Haibanne (6/0), Frostheart (6/0), Elie Inverse (6/0), Nikachath (6/0), Prince scwibble (6/0), Aerora (6/0), Espen (6/0), Starclan3122 (1/0), Danse Macabre (6/0), achenar (5/0), pkedpker (6/0), Voodoo Dollie (6/0)

Now I gotta click the peoples eggs who I haven't yet. Rawr.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> I got swarmed a bit too. T-T
> 
> jerrad (5/0), Tenebrae (6/4), Osiris6 (6/6), Watercat8 (6/1), ricano4life (6/6), John102 (6/6), Piranha (6/6), Sorax2 (6/3), Alecks (6/4), Maugan (6/0), crazycatgirl86 (6/0), Shiver (6/0), Chez (2/0), Lor (6/0), vampireslure1608 (6/0), Lynis (6/0), Reminiscence (6/0), Jiyool (6/0), raddar (3/0), Joeyg (6/0), Stormy (6/0), SynxItax (6/0), plusone (6/0), pool (6/0), Crimson13 (6/0), Beth732 (6/0), deltacows1 (2/0), Keyon West (1/0), rgsue (6/0), Dinogrrl (6/0), Kisshu (6/0), Milo Lucke (6/0), Amica (6/0), Scandalous (6/0), cocozelle (6/0), santheria (6/0), TigerBurrell (6/1), Rawrz (6/0), Elkyries (6/0), mkhare (6/0), Haibanne (6/0), Frostheart (6/0), Elie Inverse (6/0), Nikachath (6/0), Prince scwibble (6/0), Aerora (6/0), Espen (6/0), Starclan3122 (1/0), Danse Macabre (6/0), achenar (5/0), pkedpker (6/0), Voodoo Dollie (6/0)
> 
> Now I gotta click the peoples eggs who I haven't yet. Rawr.


D':


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> FML T-T


stop whining, at least you have clicks coming to you, and not searching for them.

half the time the people I click don't even return the favor.....


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

gordo1 (6), ShayminFTW (6) 

If you are one of these people, please click my eggs. D=


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

john's at the top of the list!


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john's at the top of the list!


not at the very top like hub, and piranha.

=/


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES you are!!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks*

HOLY SHI-!

I alwaus knew whining and complaining would get you somewhere.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OKAY THAT'S IT

I AM SICK OF BEING AT THE TOP. I LIKE MY SILENT, SLOW CLICKERS THAT I CAN CLICK ONE AT A TIME BUT WITH ALL THESE SWARMS! UGH. I like to click people I usually click. >_> God. I'm not gonna click back these people for today. I already had one swarm. THAT is my limit. So let them click me. I don't care.  Let them waste their time. They're not getting a click from me. r_r

*Is Annoyed*


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_I want to be at the top..._


----------



## John102 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

people I got from the swarm.

Bastyx (6/0), dragonsroc989 (6/0), deltacows1 (3/0), dawsoc (6/0), crazycatgirl86 (6/0), Knight1994 (2/0), estebanort77 (6/0), Onidemon (6/0), mkhare (6/0), Lynis (6/0), SynxItax (6/0), Jiyool (6/0), DhollaJ (6/0), KyrinHasuko (2/0), Mewmaster007 (6/0), Unskilled78 (6/0), Kalkamie (5/0), Rhie (5/0)


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

crap..


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> crap..


_lol, Douchebag XD_


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Olook I got a Giratina.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> crap..


haha good luck dude


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> crap..


yay! im there! click meh >


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Olook I got a Giratina.


>:O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're finger is gonna hurt.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click yourself X_X


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolololololololololol.

Maybe I should abandon it. =/


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> lolololololololololol.
> 
> Maybe I should abandon it. =/


i wunt :O


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> lolololololololololol.
> 
> Maybe I should abandon it. =/


tell meh if you do!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

give to me, hub >=]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o_0

I don't see why everyone wants it.

If it wasn't for the Rarity, I'd Abandon it ASAP.

It be ugly too. :x


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> o_0
> 
> I don't see why everyone wants it.
> 
> ...


gimi


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> o_0
> 
> I don't see why everyone wants it.
> 
> ...


O_O ABANDON IT NAO!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Walks and shakes head*

Like I said, If it wasn't for the rarity guys...


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> *Walks and shakes head*
> 
> Like I said, If it wasn't for the rarity guys...


mother *censored.3.0*ing abandon it


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No.

Click please!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Click please!


Clicked the last two since I already clicked the others earlier.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Click please!


Douche >:O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're douchetastic Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your mother


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is quite fine, Thanks for asking.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yw


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggssssssss

pink one is almost ready


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Click my eggssssssss
> 
> pink one is almost ready


Clicked all.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Click my eggssssssss
> 
> pink one is almost ready


clicked


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked yours.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone find the description of a Ditto and tell me?

[egg form]


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woah, chimchar and turtwig hatched and Quilava evolved...i think i was at the top of the list o_o
i was swarmed: 
 pokeluvu (5/0), Lysaara (5/0), TigerBurrell (5/1), Morgaln (5/0), catiecat (5/0), shmoshrox (1/0), foldedpaperdragon (5/0), AZ2612 (5/0), steelraptor (4/0), Tomeka04 (5/0), Draknir (4/0), Nimpe88 (5/0), FeelfOrox (4/0), GameSphere (4/0), Songless (4/0), Rem (1/0), Luckybug76 (4/0), idk2008 (4/0), drie (4/0), Digitalis (4/0), NeoFreak628 (4/0), Mawile XD (5/0), spiritleaf7 (4/0), crazycatgirl86 (4/0), yasuno (4/0), estebanort77 (4/0), DhollaJ (4/0), thiensuvt (5/0)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got swarmed... AGAIN.

I'll click 'em in a bit. To.. Lazy..


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmxkZQH2

_The most epic pokemon. EVER._


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs...=D


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all of mattys piranahs and horus so far


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked water cat and tiger crossing


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new eggs ppl...and Dratini is close to evolving, what an awesome day it has been


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Clicked water cat and tiger crossing


_clicked back_


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally finished clicking my swarm of people's eggs. 

Now that I said that I'm probably going to get another swarm... *hides*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Togepi hatched  now i gots a Miltank egg for youz to click!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Clicked water cat and tiger crossing


Clicked.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> can someone find the description of a Ditto and tell me?
> 
> [egg form]


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just says
"A pink egg that resembles a face"
thats all i know...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched togepi


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:\


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-
thats what it said...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver, pear40 and Horus: RETURN MAH CLICKS!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked your eggs, Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Silver, pear40 and Horus: RETURN MAH CLICKS!


horrible traffic lag, timed out :s


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hatched my togepi


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did the site just go down for anyone else?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Did the site just go down for anyone else?


yea its not working for me either


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its working for me, but VERY slowly, like five min. to load one page. I was repaying a clicking favor, and I just said screw it.

Sorry, I think it was John102. I Think I only got one...


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> its working for me, but VERY slowly, like five min. to load one page. I was repaying a clicking favor, and I just said screw it.
> 
> Sorry, I think it was John102. I Think I only got one...


same here...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sites running slowly for me but not too bad. Btw, clicking your eggs deathparty666.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Sites running slowly for me but not too bad. Btw, clicking your eggs deathparty666.


Thanks I'll try clicking yours in a few minutes.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob.

I was only able to click one though, the site decided to not load for me. I'll click the rest when the site is back.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I think the site just died on me. Somethin about a time out. Wtf? Did I do something wrong? lol sorry If I can't click on anybody else tonight.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

finally got my party page loaded, and have like 10 people to click back... but their pages wont load 

i typed a journal message telling ppl ill click back tomorrow... and it took like 4 minutes to save haha


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will *censored.3.0*ing kill you all...


*Sheathes knife* >.>


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh dear why?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cause some people no click mah eggz. r_r


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Getting a time-out message now. Damn it. :I

@Hub: Oh dear god. *hides*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolnoworries Piranha.

You already clicked mines. =3

Add meh to your pal pad later.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol.

well, my bed's calling me. I'll click y'all tomorrow after my exam.


----------



## Horus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's back, oddly it didn't reset

problems with the site i guess


Kinda back...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are my last 3 eggs? I wanna know.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was no reset o.0


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Ditto....? D':


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> click mine please.


Clicked yours and DarthGohans.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> thegamerocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
Just clicked you back

Also, got me a pinsir egg


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your eggs, Draco Roar.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked your eggs, Draco Roar.


Clicked yours Piranha.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Clicked yours as soon as I saw you clicked 'em when I checked my party on the site.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 260-295.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Question: How To I Find ITems?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a laugh.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Question: How To I Find ITems?


You randomly pick them up when surfing the site.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Gohan back and clicked Nigel.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click Gohan back and clicked Nigel.


clicked back. Whats that green legendary egg you have?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need help what egg should I get?

Post image of one please!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> I need help what egg should I get?
> 
> Post image of one please!


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg!

Please click mine!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what my last 3 eggs are?


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine Please!


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicck mine or they will day in a few minutes!!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darth got a Pinsir 

I like Pinsir.


----------



## FITZEH (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine I'm clicking yours now Silver


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey there's a ton of people whom I've clicked that haven't clicked back... Some NEVER click back when I click on them... *coughsilverstormscough*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

currently clicking the ppl in my pal pad, and adding nikoking and colm fitzi


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> hey there's a ton of people whom I've clicked that haven't clicked back... Some NEVER click back when I click on them... *coughsilverstormscough*


Yes?


----------



## Conor (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to start clicking back everyone whose clicked me now.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click him back or face the ban wand!


----------



## Sinep1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I will click yours back!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BTW Horus I think that egg is a Tyrogue...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's at the bottom of my list. I'll get to him eventually....

I found a Nugget. I now have over 17,000 shop points, which is half the amount needed to buy a Silph Scope.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=o wow. I found a thunderstone and like, 2 minutes later I found a dawn stone!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Dragon Scale on the first page I came to.

I sold it. I like my Seadra as it is.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does the dawn stone do


----------



## Flame master (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

like my eggs


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool, Silver has a Missingno


----------



## Sky master (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs!


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Ditto....? D':


is it a ditto? X_x


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sky master said:
			
		

> click my eggs!


Where are you eggs?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said im pretty sure its a tyrogue...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> what does the dawn stone do


Evolve things.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:O


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just picked up a Bronzor egg (thought it was a Beldum, so I'll abandon it tomorrow) and a Shelder egg/


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Bronzor egg (thought it was a Beldum, so I'll abandon it tomorrow) and a Shelder egg/








 ^ Beldum


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what Beldum looks like.

This was in the lab...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyrouge.


----------



## Orange (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cwick ;3 .
Also what does a ditto egg look like and/or what's its description?


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mother *censored.3.0*er


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto wouldnt have those marks
just his stupid smile and little eyes


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get there eventually  .
Unless I get there first > .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it took me forever to find a description like it x_x
</3


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Castra (1), Sapphire Phoenix (5), Gati (6), Orisyke (5), Tom29193 (5), Piranha (4), Nikoking (6), Draco Roar (5), darthgohan1 (5), Sorax2 (5), Deathparty666 (5), ShayminFTW (6), Horus (5) 
:[ Gaiz click back pl0x.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey got a quick hatching egg ^_^ .
Not sure what it is though.
Still what is the description for Tyrogue or ditto?

Egg check:A blue and purple egg. Sometimes makes a quiet screech-like noise if it's touched.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face."
Tyrogue 

some noob said "the description says it resembles a face" then another said "it's a pink egg"


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hey got a quick hatching egg ^_^ .
> Not sure what it is though.
> Still what is the description for Tyrogue or ditto?
> 
> Egg check:A blue and purple egg. Sometimes makes a quiet screech-like noise if it's touched.


I clicked yours.

And I'm not sure about Tyrouge's or Ditto's descriptions.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> "A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face."
> Tyrogue
> 
> some noob said "the description says it resembles a face" then another said "it's a pink egg"


I see why you fell for it D; .


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:O

although one of the noob's did say it was alot like a Tyrogue's, i didn't get enough clues 

screw you silver and ricano >:O


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O
wth did i do


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said the egg was pink >


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz it is...?


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go find me the *FULL* description damn it


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check, screw the last one and at least TRY to give an idea please  :A pinkish-purple egg. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the site darth gave me with all the egg descriptions is no longer there =/


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I fed up of identifying eggs for you guys.

You work them out.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I fed up of identifying eggs for you guys.
> 
> You work them out.


Identify my eggs silver and joo get a cookie!

or an apple  :throwingrottenapples: 

your choice  ^_^


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Egg check, screw the last one and at least TRY to give an idea please  :A pinkish-purple egg. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


male nidoran


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

I own a cookie factory. 

I don't want apples.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.- cookie factory...all this time?

have apples lots of em..
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 


P.S CLick my eggs :[


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I fed up of identifying eggs for you guys.
> 
> You work them out.


Fine....
>;[ .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then....


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants an egg idenitified?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur quick hatching one is a magikarp...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Who wants an egg idenitified?


Just you wait....


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try  .
Mankey, Jigglypuff?, Phanphy, Aipom, Corsola and Tyrogue
I think  .


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what's this one?

A red egg with a green top, two yellow spots, and a black mark. It is surprisingly light.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it hatches quickly  .

@deathparty666: I think it's a natu, or that xatu hing. Not sure...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I had a natu egg. That's not it's description...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just clicked IceZtar's, Nigel's and Silverstorms eggs.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

has anyone evolved a pokemon with a stone yet?  are stones only usable once and they disappear after using them or can you keep using them repeatedly?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, just hatched Taillow and Poochyena.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratz!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Egg check, screw the last one and at least TRY to give an idea please  :A pinkish-purple egg. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


Pwease someone! Or at least give me the pair!

@DathGohan: I think you can only use them once but we will find out as soon as one of my eevees hatch ^_^ .


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the 2 Nidorans...someone already said it...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah my 2nd eevee just hatched so evolve time... i guess ill just go try it


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yup, it uses the stone up


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> yup, it uses the stone up


damn


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really :O . My bad then XD .
If it didn't use the stone up wouldn't you hink they would make it more expensive?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Eoin (6), Orisyke (5), pear40 (5), ricano4life (6), Tenebrae (6), Sorax2 (5), Draya (6), Tom29193 (5), Ray Howlet (3), Mr Hobo (4), Watercat8 (4), Sapphire Phoenix (5), RheaDark (6), Anna123 (6), Horus (5), Nina (3), Syreon (6), John102 (6), Clouded Starlit Skies (6), chubster (5), Luckybug76 (6), rayz321 (4), Squishy Sparkles (5), Espy94 (6), Skyshaymin (5), Shadow Lugia XD001 (6)

if you're on this list CLICKEH!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got my self a Charmander egg and a Riolu egg. Now I'm off to try and get up on the list.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang it I think I saw a chickorita egg and tried to adopt it but I forgot to but Volbeat back in the PC >:[ . DANG IT .


----------



## Link (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix pl33ze mai pokaymanz are n0t hatched.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Clix pl33ze mai pokaymanz are n0t hatched.[/quote]Clicked.


----------



## Link (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back.

Also, I got another RARE egg.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Clicked back.

Also, I got another RARE egg. [/quote]Togepi?  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: I still clicked though  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haz Togepi!


----------



## Link (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Togepi. Is. Rare.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Togepi. Is. Rare.[/quote]But I prefer eevees  .
Also:
Flareons
vaporeons
Jolteons
Espeons
Umbreons
Leafeon
Glaceon


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Togepi. Is. Rare.[/quote]No its not I see them in the shelter all the time


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Togepi. Is. Rare.[/quote]clickd


----------



## Link (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> [quote="]Togepi. Is. Rare.


No its not I see them in the shelter all the time[/quote]They're still classed "Rare".


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> [quote="]Togepi. Is. Rare.


No its not I see them in the shelter all the time[/quote]yes but, by the site, its classified a rare egg...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's so rare you will see it all the time :O .
Or nice people wanted to make more togepi eggs for other people and they got over popluated  .
Or mean people wanted loads for themselves but couldn't take it and abandoned loads :O .


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone direct me on where to go to get dragon eggs, rather than pokemon eggs, I might want to get a couple


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> Can someone direct me on where to go to get dragon eggs, rather than pokemon eggs, I might want to get a couple


dragcave.net


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> Can someone direct me on where to go to get dragon eggs, rather than pokemon eggs, I might want to get a couple


dragcave.net


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> Can someone direct me on where to go to get dragon eggs, rather than pokemon eggs, I might want to get a couple


http://dragcave.net/register


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons please!


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm signing up now, just waiting on my confirmation email.  In the meantime I'm clicking eggs in the most recent posts


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please?


----------



## genandnic (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll click yours if you click mine.


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> I'm signing up now, just waiting on my confirmation email.  In the meantime I'm clicking eggs in the most recent posts


Awesome. I will click yours as soon as you are done.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







 What's this? I've seen it loads of times but never known what it is. :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaymin.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pokemon eggs > dragon eggs


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

. . .

Why everyone have MissingNo. now?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> Why everyone have MissingNo. now?


Found mine in the shelter.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have my very first Dragon Egg... Let the endless clicking begin


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked DirtyD.

Please click mine! If you need any help, pm me, I can help, I know quite a bit about dragons.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pokemon eggs <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big> dragon eggs</div>


Corrected  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High 5 Nigel!!!


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

See but for me, I never got into Pokemon.  So for me Dragons are way better 

*sits back and waits for a ban lol*


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> See but for me, I never got into Pokemon.  So for me Dragons are way better
> 
> *sits back and waits for a ban lol*


Nigel's gonna Super Ban you and it will be super effective!
DathGothan will use Super Ban too :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> See but for me, I never got into Pokemon.  So for me Dragons are way better
> 
> *sits back and waits for a ban lol*


Nigel will use Spacial Ban on you.

<small><small>Don't worry, it fails.</small></small>


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> See but for me, I never got into Pokemon.  So for me Dragons are way better
> 
> *sits back and waits for a ban lol*


If I banned you for that I'd probably get banned!!!

*high 5's SilverStorms*


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I find Dragon eggs far better too. I have a pokemon eggs account, but never use it.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I find Dragon eggs far better too. I have a pokemon eggs account, but never use it.


I added you on it for no reason  .


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow I've only had this egg for a few minutes and have already received over 100 views!!!!  Only like 30 unique views, but still awesome


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I find Dragon eggs far better too. I have a pokemon eggs account, but never use it.


Yeah but Pogeymanz look cooler than those eggs and dragonz. *Glares*


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DirtyD said:
			
		

> Wow I've only had this egg for a few minutes and have already received over 100 views!!!!  Only like 30 unique views, but still awesome


Views come fast with dragon eggs. Some of my dragons have over 10,000 views.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Dramatic point x3* Nigel, the super mod, hasn't clicked my eggs!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol me too...i was kinda surprised, i was looking for a riolu egg


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

An egg that is grey on the top and pink on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it.
Egg check :3 .
Also I figured if you hold control and scroll it zooms in and out XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> An egg that is grey on the top and pink on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it.
> Egg check :3 .
> Also I figured if you hold control and scroll it zooms in and out XD .


Burmy


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pass on it then...


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.

Who needs clickin'?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click.
> 
> Who needs clickin'?


Oooooo! Pick me, pick me!


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All clicked. Nice Togepi Egg.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget me!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's close to hatching, along with Magnemite! I clicked your eggs by the way. xD


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked IceZtar

Thanks for the clicks Draco.


----------



## Orange (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

pokemon2121 (6), Silverstorms (5), roflSean (5), ricano4life (6), Nikoking (6), chubster (5), Deathparty666 (5)

 :smilecry:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> pokemon2121 (6), Silverstorms (5), roflSean (5), ricano4life (6), Nikoking (6), chubster (5), Deathparty666 (5)
> 
> :smilecry:


WHY AM I NOT ON THERE!? Oh wait...That's a bad thing...


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked Orange.

Please return the favor.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked IceZtar
> 
> Thanks for the clicks Draco.


Clicked your dragons  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0*!!!!! A bizarre egg appeared! But you don't have any room in your party....


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*!!!!! A bizarre egg appeared! But you don't have any room in your party....


Why I always keep one room in my party  .


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks IceZtar

What is a bizarre egg.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lewis, Horus, pear40, ricano4life, Pikabolt, Tom, Hobo, Watercat8, Anna, John and chubsterr:
RETURN MAH CLICKS!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Thanks IceZtar
> 
> What is a bizarre egg.


An old man. Gives you Missing.No. *censored.2.0*!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Lewis, Horus, pear40, ricano4life, Pikabolt, Tom, Hobo, Watercat8, Anna, John and chubsterr:
> RETURN MAH CLICKS!


Will do bud..



KEEP CLICKING ME I WILL CLICK YOU BACK...<small>eventually</small>


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.

You got a regice though.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked back sean, oh and hatch ur riolu egg 
and chub hatch ur...wtv it is


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I wanted a Missing.No. *Cries*


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> i clicked back sean, oh and hatch ur riolu egg
> and chub hatch ur...wtv it is


I think it's a igglybuff or cleffa...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> i clicked back sean, oh and hatch ur riolu egg
> and chub hatch ur...wtv it is


I did. =P


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my new dragon eggs pl0x.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg ppl and chikorita only needs 3 more clicks to hatch|!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked it on IE. xD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

gota figure out how to hatch now 

-.O


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ice you were right!

CLEFFA!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go on party and go on the otpions to the right of the egg the scroll down list and click hatch egg  .


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i got it

female cleffa.

wonder what my other ones are.


----------



## Orange (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> All clicked Orange.
> 
> Please return the favor.


How do you click dragons? I just made an account and I'm logged in.


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh eggs.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I told you before.
Mankey, Phanphy, Aipom, Corsola, Tyrogue


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cough*Aipomaswell*Cough* SWINE FLU'S BACK!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its just I couldn't remember all of them in one go  .
Yay riolu male !!!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo ur really good at this egg stuff >.<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Click please


Hatch your psyduck first


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix 4 clix anyone?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ah ok ty guys


----------



## genandnic (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Dragon Eggs and I'll click on yours. Who want's to help?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked chubsterr and genandnic's eggs.


----------



## genandnic (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click please


Clicked.

Piranha325, Clicked also.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				genandnic said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ill click urs as soon as I repay the favor to the ones who did mine o_o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click please


Clicked.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my dragons, the two rock eggs are different, but if you want click my pokemon eggs in spoiler


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click on my dragons, the two rock eggs are different, but if you want click my pokemon eggs in spoiler


Clicked the Pokemon eggs.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg guys, the brownish one, click him! he needs some love.

Anyone know what he is?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Just clicked chubsterr and genandnic's eggs.


Clicked ya back :]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Got a new egg guys, the brownish one, click him! he needs some love.
> 
> Anyone know what he is?


Not sure what it is but I clicked it for ya.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg. Anyone wanna click it for me? Please?  (Brown egg)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Got a new egg. Anyone wanna click it for me? Please?  (Brown egg)


thats a hoothoot, chikorita just hatched so i got a Magby!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kk ppl
i clicked those who clicked mine
and look:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@chub: its a diglett


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

These are like drugs.

They're addicting. =P


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoothoot, eh? That's one of my favorite Pokemon. 

Clicking your Magby egg now.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> These are like drugs.
> 
> They're addicting. =P


gotta say i agree Hub  :gyroiddance:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> These are like drugs.
> 
> They're addicting. =P


Just clicked your eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly?

*Clicks Back*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> @chub: its a diglett


oo digglet ty matty


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do people get lucarios and legendaries etc?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine again u get a cookie and ice cream

There in my sig!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> How do people get lucarios and legendaries etc?


Riolu eggs are in the Shelter sometimes. Legendaries can be found in the Lab if I'm right.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click mine again u get a cookie and ice cream
> 
> There in my sig!!!!!!!!


Clicked.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  is scared.


 Hurricane season and the wind is strong.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Snackfast (6), gordo1 (6) 

If you are one of these people, please click me back!


----------



## genandnic (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click on my dragons, the two rock eggs are different, but if you want click my pokemon eggs in spoiler


Clicked.  <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tooogehpree!


----------



## Robin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a swarm last night of 50 clicks! I only clicked half sadly..


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I got a swarm last night of 50 clicks! I only clicked half sadly..


CLICK NAO!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm clicking back now Hub.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow Hub, you got a Giratina egg.
Where?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or through events


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still need Watercat8, Pikabolt, Horus, Colm Fitzi, John102 and pear40 to click back!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click mine again u get a cookie and ice cream
> 
> There in my sig!!!!!!!!


Clicked.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours eggs.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked the ones above me on this page.... Feel free to give mine a clicky click

EDIT:  ha i didnt know it would make a new page, doing everyone on previous page


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click


CLICK BEFORE I KILL YOU


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noo u click mines first


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. D:<


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

liar -.-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SOme people adopted my Pachirisus ^.^


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> liar -.-


Lol Oops. We already clicked eachothers. xD

I be Sorax2. >.>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh kk


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Travis got teh Chikorita. D; Me wants one. =[

Click?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Some people are liars when they say, "I click every egg and Pokemon I see."

D<


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Some people are liars when they say, "I click every egg and Pokemon I see."
> 
> D<


Lolyes.


----------



## Sab (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Travis got teh Chikorita. D; Me wants one. =[
> 
> Click?


I have a Bulbasaur too ;D

 Clicked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a Bulba too 
Click please


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have bulbasaur, squirtle, and charmander B)


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I have bulbasaur, squirtle, and charmander B)


clicked missingno.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I have bulbasaur, squirtle, and charmander B)


I have a Entei.  B)  I r b liek kewl liek u guiez nao riht!11!!!11!1

=P CLick!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click them all!!! *kicks*


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ONLY HAVE ONE EGG THAT NEEDS CLICKING D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I have bulbasaur, squirtle, and charmander B)


Aren't you cool D:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Shiny Darkrai ~

I just noitced I have a Shuckle Egg o.o


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mother.


Click please!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm not clicking it unless you click my full party.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click Gohan back and clicked Nigel.


clicked all yours, Tommy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click please


Clicked.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you don't go around clicking only one pokemon in each party because you only need one in return.
I hate people like that, and I'm sure a lot of others don't click back one clickers.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Aaron.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Bangs head on desk*

MUST EVOLVE WAILMER.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh, please. I always click back!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone adopt my Pachirisu eggs?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my liscense lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> *Bangs head on desk*
> 
> MUST EVOLVE WAILMER.


LOLDUDE


YOU JUST GOT OWNED


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, click my licenses and eggs, and I'll click yours back


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I have bulbasaur, squirtle, and charmander B)


i have all the starters  cept Mudkip hasnt hatched yet -__-'


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Oh, click my licenses and eggs, and I'll click yours back


Ok, clicked all of them.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I saw a Mesprit Egg in the lab, but I had a full party Dx


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs ill get back to everyone!

Specially the brown egg hes new.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I think I saw a Mesprit Egg in the lab, but I had a full party Dx


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

Pwnd x 2


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

D:

Clicked chubsterr


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Click my eggs ill get back to everyone!
> 
> Specially the brown egg hes new.


clicked ur new one


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> Clicked chubsterr


ty, clicking u as we speak :]


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours earlier i think >.<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> D:
> 
> Clicked chubsterr


Clicked your eggs and Pokemon.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> These are like drugs.
> 
> They're addicting. =P


QFT!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

4 clicks till Mudkip hatches


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is this?...

http://gpxplus.net/info/AQDjZmRk


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> What is this?...
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/AQDjZmRk


cresselia egg...


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

there i interacted with your but again if u click mine again u get 35 tbt bells post when u have click post your id


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> there i interacted with your but again if u click mine again u get 35 tbt bells post when u have click post your id


clicked =D my ID is 4030171 =P ill be waiting for the bells =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks.... On my eggs...


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Need clicks.... On my eggs...


clicked, click back plz =D


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> there i interacted with your but again if u click mine again u get 35 tbt bells post when u have click post your id


its still going and i gave u our 35


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey! I clicked yours a while back and never got paid.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked yours yesterday and today. Still waiting for you to return the favor...


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hey! I clicked yours a while back and never got paid.


Whos?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gordobordo.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gordobordo.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked D;


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> all clicked D;


I clicked you back. (;


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone please tell me what my last 3 eggs are?


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1st-wooper 2nd budew 3rd- i dunno


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me what my last 3 eggs are?


Not sure, sorry. I did click your eggs, though.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine for 35 tbt bells please


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0*

Swarmed again.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my egg!
thanks


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched Phanpy and Vulpix. Now to get two new eggs, three after my Mudkip one lets me hatch it.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Just hatched Phanpy and Vulpix. Now to get two new eggs, three after my Mudkip one lets me hatch it.


Everyone click her Mudkip egg.
Now.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I love Instaclicks. <3


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz =D


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine for 35 tbt bells  and a free um idk a avatar

disclamier. u may not get a avatar if u do a crappy one


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click mine for 35 tbt bells  and a free um idk a avatar
> 
> disclamier. u may not get a avatar if u do a crappy one


I clicked your eggs earlier, can you please click mine back? I don't want crappy TBT bells, i just want my eggs clicked.

Also, CLICK MAH MUDKIP EGG NAO PPLZ.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked xD, be back later to click some more


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HATCHITHATCHITHATCHIT


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my pokemons, they be in spoiler. ill click yours back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

avatar for u anyway


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> avatar for u anyway


 :X 
worst avatar in the world


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOOK AT THIS!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

read the disclamier 

disclamier, u may not get a avatar if u do a crappy one and i could of made it wonderfull


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This

I don't think I'll be clicking his eggs anymore. He only clicked one of mine back. -_-

Anyways, click the last three eggs! Just got them!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol xD

too big also.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the last three eggs or all my eggs if you haven't already pl0x. I'll click ya'lls back equally.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! Specially the brown one towards the end ! ill click u back i promise :]


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hooray for lexeh, my mudkip hatched too  nice poliwhirl BTW
click mah eggs ppl!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> LOOK AT THIS!


holy crap! and the SOB has Groudon, Palkia AND Dialga eggs :O


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all of chubs eggs


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked all


no u didnt <_<
so stop sayin that u did...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked all


..You still only clicked two of mine. I clicked ALL of yours so you should click ALL of mine... <_<


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked all


Screw you.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ ShayminFTW: I'm clicking ur eggs CLICK MINE...ALL of them!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click soon pl0x. And my dragon egg!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do u get legendaries ?

Is there something im supposed to do? or just stumble upon a legendary egg in the shelter?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click soon pl0x. And my dragon egg!


clicking...plz click my pokemon eggs!
EDIT: oh wait...already clickd >_<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> How do u get legendaries ?
> 
> Is there something im supposed to do? or just stumble upon a legendary egg in the shelter?


on event days u leave one open slot in ur party...and sometimes if your really lucky you'll stumble on one in the lab


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh alright thanks matty


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone who hasn't clicked mine, please click! I'll return the favor.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

miltank hatched 
new riolu egg!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> miltank hatched
> new riolu egg!


Congrats!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wai thank you  thats 8 eggs hatched today


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look whos at the top of the list. xD


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did click of of chubs eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so he needs to click mine


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i did click of of chubs eggs


Not all of mine though. <_<

YES! Swarmed. Wait.. I mean NOOO swarmed. Too. Many. Eggs. To. Click.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked all of piranha too check em


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine my caterpie is close to hatching!


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wtf is this


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> wtf is this


ekans


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l

i wunt ditt0ez


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I just 1 clicked half the people who swarmed me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we all want things, horus xD
ditto will come to u soon....


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i'll just get a *censored.3.0*ing tyrouge D:

gimi ditto egg pic pl0x


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dun have pic of ditto egg... but lookit :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it is purple, not pink.. -.-


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> i dun have pic of ditto egg... but lookit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the egg is purplez?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah
and everyone is looking for one, with no luck =/
so dun get ur hopes up buddy


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i *censored.3.0*ing want it


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if u get one, make babies with it and give me one  =D
rofl


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't need or want a Ditto... I just want a shiny butterfree. But that probably won't happen. What are the chances of that on this website, anyways?


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't think ditto could breed


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt get the joke... -.-
lmao


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> so he needs to click mine


Clicked


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i just skimmed through your post


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine are special enough to take the time to read them =O
sockhead should know, eh? xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to much trouble


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People call Ditto the Sex Slave. o.o


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> People call Ditto the Sex Slave. o.o


pay it forward... xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> People call Ditto the Sex Slave. o.o


he literally is for competitive play


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got my own pokemon eggs! Warm them up!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what's this one? A purple egg with an odd blue mark on the back. It might suddenly hop up to you if you get closer.


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey Ricano, so it says it's a purple egg in description?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> hey Ricano, so it says it's a purple egg in description?


yea its purple
good luck on finding one though


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same description has Tyrouge but purple egg part?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it should be....
when i checked the ditto description on that site, i remember the "resembles a face" part


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> what's this one? A purple egg with an odd blue mark on the back. It might suddenly hop up to you if you get closer.


anyone know?


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmk ty


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's my last egg?


----------



## Horus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A flesh-coloured egg. It has three white spots that look similar to a little face. The egg is slightly damp.

maybe? nvm didn't see the damp part


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> A flesh-coloured egg. It has three white spots that look similar to a little face. The egg is slightly damp.
> 
> maybe? nvm didn't see the damp part


hell nahh xD


----------



## Conor (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please.
I'm going to school soon.
I'll repay when I get home.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lololol i looked at my party page one second and 3 people had clicked on me, then i refreshed and like... a million people had clicked on me!!! then i looked at the online users and i was at the top!!! woohoo!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Tauros egg


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I got a Tauros egg


I got a lapras egg


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Lapras in my pc.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did you know missingno's don't actually dupe items on GPX?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Did you know missingno's don't actually dupe items on GPX?


I never really thought about it....


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I returned your clicks.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click people I'll work down my Pal Pad and return additionals.
I have a Jolly Female Magikarp XD .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Only a few more hours until I can evolve Feebas!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Only a few more hours until I can evolve Feebas!


I can't wait until all my eevees hatch :'( .
I have enough money for two stones  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have almost 18,000 shop points


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pshhhh.
I only have 5000 something  .
THANK YOU STAR PIECE!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of my money comes from selling things.

5,000 points for selling a nugget I found  B)


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ^_^ .
HATCH EEVEES!!!
Pwease :3 .
Also does anyone know how to do the thing where you can make your avatar change each time you refresh the page? Like Mega?
 .


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines ppl


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Daily clicks please.


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ricano, just a tip, leave 1 space in party free for Missingno. etc.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click mines ppl


Already clicked yours  .


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to, and doing you now, Iceztar.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh kk
ill return favors now xD


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg Check?

A blueish-purple egg. It's supposed to be part of a pair.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="IceZtar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to, and doing you now, Iceztar. [/quote]thx yo
clicked back


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Egg Check?

A blueish-purple egg. It's supposed to be part of a pair. [/quote]Two nidorans  .
If you read back 10 pages you would know.
This one is the girl I believe.


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will click anyone who clicks mine.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Ricano, just a tip, leave 1 space in party free for Missingno. etc.[/quote]... D= Why didn't you tell me that! -.-


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

" An egg that is grey on the top and green on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it. "

I'm really wary of these pairs and simlar things. In case of legendary.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I will click anyone who clicks mine.


Clicked yours.

@LINK: A burmy. The Grass one.I also like the pairs hence I got a volbeat and Illumise  .
Getting others after eevees.


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> [quote="]Ricano, just a tip, leave 1 space in party free for Missingno. etc.


... D= Why didn't you tell me that! -.-[/quote]i do
but then i get nothing after a while, so i fill it up =/


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				][quote="IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...I don't think so.


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I thought Burmys were rare.. O_O


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]I thought Burmys were rare.. O_O[/quote]Well, if they are, I abandoned one.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]I thought Burmys were rare.. O_O[/quote]Well if they are I see millions in the lab...
your choice  .


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah, Ok I'll pass on it if you see loads. XD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! ill be clicking back in a minute.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]" An egg that is grey on the top and green on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it. "

I'm really wary of these pairs and simlar things. In case of legendary. [/quote]The only legendary which is a pair is Latios and Latias.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]" An egg that is grey on the top and green on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it. "
> 
> I'm really wary of these pairs and simlar things. In case of legendary.


The only legendary which is a pair is Latios and Latias.[/quote]The three Regi's are similar though. So it would have 2 eggs similar to it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]" An egg that is grey on the top and green on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it. "
> 
> I'm really wary of these pairs and simlar things. In case of legendary.


The only legendary which is a pair is Latios and Latias.[/quote]Can u breed those or no?to make more?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [quote="]" An egg that is grey on the top and green on the bottom. There are supposed to be two other eggs similar to it. "
> 
> I'm really wary of these pairs and simlar things. In case of legendary.


The only legendary which is a pair is Latios and Latias.[/quote]If Azelf , Uxie and MEsprit was there then would they be a triplet  .


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch. 

What is this?!
The while to hatch thing suggests..


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix for clix anyone?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch. 

What is this?!
The while to hatch thing suggests..[/quote]Machop?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch. 

What is this?!
The while to hatch thing suggests..[/quote]Cranidos? I'm not sure...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> [quote="]A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch.
> 
> What is this?!
> The while to hatch thing suggests..


Cranidos? I'm not sure...[/quote]yea i think ur right


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> [quote="]A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch.
> 
> What is this?!
> The while to hatch thing suggests..


Cranidos? I'm not sure...[/quote]Machop or Bagon I'd say.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> [quote="]A blue egg with an odd grey blotch on the top and a tan blotch on the bottom. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch.
> 
> What is this?!
> The while to hatch thing suggests..


Machop? [/quote]Lmao.

It's in your sig.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.

It's in your sig.[/quote]NO WAI! Togepi!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ohh nvm
its baigon, link


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Baigon is ftw.

And I just lost a bagon because you said it was machop?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]Baigon is ftw.

And I just lost a bagon because you said it was machop?![/quote]Yeah guys!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"A light blue egg with several small dark marks all over it. It's surprisingly tough."
(It's the last egg in my sig)


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bagons are in the shelter all the time. so are lapras's. I've seen lots and today i finally had room to adopt one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> "A light blue egg with several small dark marks all over it. It's surprisingly tough."
> (It's the last egg in my sig)


Pineco, I believe.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hatched pinsir, got lickitung egg


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hatched pinsir, got lickitung egg


Cool, which ones lickitounge? I wanna get one when i have room. I'm trying to get all the 151 from the first gen.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the pink one in my sig... ive never seen the egg before and thought it migth be chansey so i grabbed it... but im happy with lickitung too


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you change the form of a rotom when it hatches?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> can you change the form of a rotom when it hatches?


I think you have to wait 5 days

you can change missingnos form after 5 days too


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k thanks

I wunt ditto and missingno D:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-Listen to the kitty below -


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> -Listen to the kitty below -


screw your musical career


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keyboard cat:wot joo say >:[


----------



## Link (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keyboard cat should go die. It is a disgrace to my kind.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> -Listen to the kitty below -


I click them anyway  .


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. I will return the favor.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click people :3 .
I want eggs to hatch  .


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Click people :3 .
> I want eggs to hatch  .


Don't we all!


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel. Please click my Dragons.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked Nigel. Please click my Dragons.


Do I have to register to click them? I clicked your poke eggs


----------



## pikachu (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=D


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know how to click dragons im not registered :[


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New egg guys click him ! (bluish one at the end)

Can someone identify him for me?


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just click them, no interaction required


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> New egg guys click him ! (bluish one at the end)
> 
> Can someone identify him for me?


Swablu I think.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think you're right.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I am :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think you're right too.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k ty


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think you're right t*w*o.


me three!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay!

20,000 shop points!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does corsola evolve into? i think i saw something about 800k maturity -.-


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> What does corsola evolve into? i think i saw something about 800k maturity -.-


it doesn't evolve


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that noob


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked on your eggs, chubsterr.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatch your phanphy Chubsterr!
Or can I call you something else much shorter like...Chub XD .


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chub is fine 

Yeah gotta hatch em!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=c71d53cfe48cbf09cfd5fe2cc8fea39e&showtopic=12061

 EVENT!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=c71d53cfe48cbf09cfd5fe2cc8fea39e&showtopic=12061
> 
> EVENT!


Are you kidding? 

UR2SLOW SHEEN

We already know. >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Old news is old.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn it, I need one of my eggs to hatch so I can get that event egg.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh we do :O .


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Damn it, I need one of my eggs to hatch so I can get that event egg.


Don't worry Piranha.

It starts on June 24th. xDDD You have a lot of time.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Intresting event pokemon.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

niice i want a azelf xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Feebas evolved!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Feebas evolved!


IDGAF


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> niice i want a azelf xD


I want one more > .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click them please


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click them please


I clicked one of them :3
Since I only have one to click..


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should still click everybodys even if you have 1.
Or else  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What event?
Link plox?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chub hatch your eggs :O .


----------



## Orange (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, I'll click back later today.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me, I'll click back! My bagon has nearly hatched


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragons. You don't have to be registered!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click me, I'll click back! My bagon has nearly hatched


You have a bagon? Which one?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!
and whats a "protector"?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click!
> and whats a "protector"?


To evolve a Rhydon to a Rhyperior.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

K, Matty.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> click meh!


clicked


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why'd you make a new acc Matty?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Click please?


Clicked  .


----------



## Orange (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me needs clicks.
Also me needs to learn now.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Me needs clicks.
> Also me needs to learn now.


Learn what :O ?
Also clickie  .


----------



## Orange (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English for tomorrow and German and social studies for Friday.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking the ppl who clicked me and my pal pad...internet is laggin -__-'


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I must be the luckiest soul on this site... I was refreshing the Lab page for another caterpie egg and look what I conviently came across!

click me I'll click your whole party back, cuz my internets bein amazingly fast for now...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I must be the luckiest soul on this site... I was refreshing the Lab page for another caterpie egg and look what I conviently came across!
> 
> click me I'll click your whole party back, cuz my internets bein amazingly fast for now...


if u got a legendary...then theres no hope for me ;_;


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right? I feel like I'm taking all of them from other people... But it'd be REALLY stupid to just pass it up, y'know?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I must be the luckiest soul on this site... I was refreshing the Lab page for another caterpie egg and look what I conviently came across!
> 
> click me I'll click your whole party back, cuz my internets bein amazingly fast for now...


Dang >:[ .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just clicked your eggs.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked back =)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh my eggehs


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know the answers to the validation quiz?
Q.Q


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone know the answers to the validation quiz?
> Q.Q


*cough*Silva*cough*


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click!


Clicked.

I also clicked ipodawesums.

Gonna click others now.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone know the answers to the validation quiz?
> Q.Q


Clicked your eggs. Here's the answers the the quiz, also. 
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n299/nigelk91/test1.png

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n299/nigelk91/test2.png


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm trying to click back everyone I can right now... but I've got to go in like 10 minutes and I don't know if I can get on before the reset later tonight... I apologize if I don't get you back... you can pm me if you click me and I don't get you back, I'll get you tomorrow then


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked Piranha. Please click my dragon eggs/hatchies.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this is SO weird... I REALLY want a shiny butterfree, right? well, I was clicking back someone that clicked me and they had SIX caterpie eggs in their party! Their journal even said they wanted a shiny butterfree! creepy...

I've clicked back whoever's clicked me, but sorry I'm too busy to click people first... I'll do that tomorrow, last day of school I get out at 9.


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my eggs need clicking =P


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone give me info on this "event"


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> this is SO weird... I REALLY want a shiny butterfree, right? well, I was clicking back someone that clicked me and they had SIX caterpie eggs in their party! Their journal even said they wanted a shiny butterfree! creepy...
> 
> I've clicked back whoever's clicked me, but sorry I'm too busy to click people first... I'll do that tomorrow, last day of school I get out at 9.


If you hatch the Shaymin and find out you don't want it... can I have it  :O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why you want a Shaymin so bad, ShayminFTW?

=P


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine i click  yours later pm when u  have click i can't right now but i will!!!!!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol for one why WOULDN'T I want it... And for two... can you even do that? Trade, I mean.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ Answer plox.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u only clicked three of mine 
everyone else CLICK MINE!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from June 23rd to June 26th if u have an open slot in ur party and if you have been active in the last two weeks there is a possibility that u get a legend:
June 23rd: Darkrai (only available to those who never have gotten event eggs)
June 24th: articuno or deoxys...not sure (available to anyone)
June 25th: articuno or deoxys...not sure (available to anyone)
June 26th: azelf (available to anyone)


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Define active?
As in, logging in and posting? Cause I just log in D:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to have logged in at least once in the last two weeks!


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz =D


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops sorry after so long I start to get lazy...

don't worry i clicked the rest.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what do all legendarys have in the end of thier description?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> what do all legendarys have in the end of thier description?


it depends...what legendary are you looking for?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they usually say something epic... Like makes flowers bloom beautifully or sends an uncomfortable vibe, space around it warps, things like that.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Lunar Wing in a treasure chest o.o

Returning clicks right now. May take a while though "/


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I found a Lunar Wing in a treasure chest o.o
> 
> Returning clicks right now. May take a while though "/


dude! use it, check the lab! you might get Cresselia!!!!! and return mah clicks ; )


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I found a Lunar Wing in a treasure chest o.o
> 
> Returning clicks right now. May take a while though "/


WAIT DON'T USE IT YET

LET ME GET TO FIVE EGGZ FIRST


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do that soon, but now I'm returning clicks. I'll get to you soon, I'm doing this in order so I don't get confused.

Edit: The Lunar Wing can affect anyone? D:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...but its worth the risk...otherwise its useless (unless u sell)
BTW what does the treasure chest look like?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was Gold with green lining, like the ones in Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ That should be a Koffing.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> It was Gold with green lining, like the ones in Mystery Dungeon.


Where do you find a Treasure Chest?


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ^ That should be a Koffing.


thanks


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

After I logged in, I saw Treasure Chest below the updates.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. =3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. ;3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANT MY SHUCKLE TO HATCH


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check...the last one on the right


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Egg check...the last one on the right


ghastly...or gastly... idk spelling


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just evolved bulbasaur to ivysaur. 
and ill be on later tonight so click me if you havent, i will click you back... im all caught up on clickbacks for today atm


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k thanks


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need to be on the top... D:

Edit: I'm kinda close to the top.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pikachu's, Hubs and PikaBolts eggs. Click back, pl0x? :3


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKEH!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

chubster (6), Alecks (5), OmegaMikorz (5), TravisTouchdown (5), Sorax2 (6), Tenebrae (6), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5) 

If you are one of these people, please click me back! (Usually don't click others eggs again if they don't return the favor)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> chubster (6), Alecks (5), OmegaMikorz (5), TravisTouchdown (5), Sorax2 (6), Tenebrae (6), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5)
> 
> If you are one of these people, please click me back! (Usually don't click others eggs again if they don't return the favor)


Sorry. I be on Dsi-net. :l


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still click. =P


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yupp. He be right.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me, I'll click back.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/click


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT SEAN XD

*Clicks*


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys, scratch my back and I'll give you a massage.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click me, I'll click back.


Clicked.

Also clicked you back, Sierra.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Shin Azure (4), Sizacu (5), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), OMGLOLZORS (3), Alecks (5), Tom29193 (5), Toad Kart 64 (3), Silverstorms (5), Aerogyp29 (4), krystaledragon (5), LaZyEnErGeTiC (5), Nachos (1), Sherniah (6), xlilLupusx (6), LostRealist (6), Jonh (2), MuffLee (5), darkgiratina (6), cynder109 (5), taraa100 (1), cookie sweet (5), vice (6), wtfhelena (6), poligwar (6), MysticDragon234 (6), Alecs (3), Satonaka Chie (6), tehaiko (6), dragon123 (6), chrissehbear (1), Aelita (6), Fatal (5), Maniula (1), Cachomon (5), Hyuuga (5), willemjan (6), Rallaa (6), Cadaver (6), qnfvnfnq (5), WeirdoSpiral (5), Raziel Necro (2), Apprentice Masterson (6) 

Ignore some of the other names, but if you're in here, click back please ?


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

currently clicking back, click plz


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok, guys, I found this REALLY fast way to click eggs/pokemon.

when you go to their screen hold down Ctrl, then click all their eggs so is makes a tab for each egg.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> currently clicking back, click plz


Clicked you back.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ok, guys, I found this REALLY fast way to click eggs/pokemon.
> 
> when you go to their screen hold down Ctrl, then click all their eggs so is makes a tab for each egg.


That's what's letting me return clicks faster, but I use a different way.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you do?


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Swarm me.
Now.
(I don't really care because I'm a fairly fast clicker and I get alot if points )


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's see how fast I can get towards the top of the list. I need a swarm.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Let's see how fast I can get towards the top of the list. I need a swarm.


ditto

first one to get to the top wins!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs guys ill click everyone as soon as im done playing 360 :]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

Your on. xP


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm the fifth to the top x]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Click my eggs guys ill click everyone as soon as im done playing 360 :]


Clicked you earlier. (;


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A swarm is coming to me Dx


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (1), DevilGopher (5), chubster (5), Mephi (1)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

chubster (6), Alecks (5), OmegaMikorz (5), TravisTouchdown (5), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Tom29193 (5), Lady Entei (4)


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

TravisTouchdown (1), darthgohan1 (6)


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Silverstorms (1), DevilGopher (5), chubster (5), Mephi (1)


repaid!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That was a pretty small swarm. :c


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DG, you get me?


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a very large swarm. My Bidoof and Poochyena are close to hatching.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just finished clicking =D


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> I want a very large swarm. My Bidoof and Poochyena are close to hatching.


I see you around the top. D:

I need my Shuckle to hatch so I can breed.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Must. Get. To. Top. Of. List.

Need. Swarm.

Rawr.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SECOND BOI!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John102 came up second o.e


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> John102 came up second o.e


teh swarm is coming!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this list? I wanna see it.


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your bidoof is ready to hatch btw.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Go to "Users Online"


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Go to "Users Online"


I don't see it.
Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

swarm me D=<


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you get on the list?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> how do you get on the list?


ANSWER THIS D=<


and...
The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

TravisTouchdown (1), chubster (5), Mephi (1), Soga Ryuu (6), ricano4life (5)


GET CLICKING D=<


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just finished my swarm clicking.

now I'm ready for another.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check?



"An egg that almost looks white. It has a red spot and actually looks a bit angry...."


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Egg check?
> 
> 
> 
> "An egg that almost looks white. It has a red spot and actually looks a bit angry...."


mankey


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG, I SAW SOMEONE NAMED FETUS CAKES.

HOW HORRIBLE DDD:


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dangit, I thought it was a primape.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> OMG, I SAW SOMEONE NAMED FETUS CAKES.
> 
> HOW HORRIBLE DDD:


sounds good...
i want one now...
thanks alot pika ;_;


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE WELCOME. 

asdfghjkl;

DD:
I saw Fetus Cakes again DD:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whoaa mad people clicked my eggs o_o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched Hoothoot. 

Click my new Staryu egg, pl0x? (Think that's what it is, anyway...)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked someones egg and I found a Fire Stone. Teehee. Now I can get a Ninetails.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can has swarm?
Edit @ Piranha:
Nine*tails* - X
Nine*tales* - Yus
(Sorry, just had to point that out xD)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> I can has swarm?
> Edit @ Piranha:
> Nine*tails* - X
> Nine*tales* - Yus
> (Sorry, just had to point that out xD)


xD

I knew it was one of those but I went with what I thought.. which was wrong. xD

I haz swarm. =3


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Click mine please.


Clicked.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Click mine please.


*coughclickminebackcough*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Click mine please.


clicked


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (5), chubster (5), Mephi (1), Talking Burrito (1), midnightsmuse (1), evilpancakes (2), Toad Kart 64 (1), Draco Roar (4), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Tom29193 (5), Sorax2 (6), Mr Hobo (4)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hellz yeah! Just hatched Charmander!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my egg.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!
(People who clicked today can click again)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click my egg.


Clicked. Click mine back, pl0x.

@ShayminFTW: Clicked your eggs back. =3


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone want to click my eggs/need to click their eggs since they clicked mine?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everybody on this page.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A swarm is starting.
Wewt.
EDIT: Hatched 3 Pokemon because of it  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Left click.  :r


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How rare is getting Togepi?


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> How rare is getting Togepi?


their not that rare
ive seen like 4 of them at the shelter


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

double post by accident -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> this is SO weird... I REALLY want a shiny butterfree, right? well, I was clicking back someone that clicked me and they had SIX caterpie eggs in their party! Their journal even said they wanted a shiny butterfree! creepy...
> 
> I've clicked back whoever's clicked me, but sorry I'm too busy to click people first... I'll do that tomorrow, last day of school I get out at 9.


Not as weird as me finding someone with EXACTLY the same name as me. The only difference was he had a space inbetween Silver and Storms.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

theres a lapras, scyther, magby, elekid eggs in the shelter if anyone wants them


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOW THE HELL HAS EVERYONE GOT SHAYMIN/GIRITINA EGGS?! Draco Roar  is suspicious. <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/AQV2ZGL5

Silverstorms  wants.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Umm lol..

this thread sounds really weird...

"Click me please!!"
"Clicked!"

WHOA. :O

But I shall click anyway.


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need clicks.  -_-' 
I'll repay, I promise!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Hareburrell (1), ricano4life (5), buizel11 (4), AutumnRain (6), BabyBichu (5), SecretSolver (4), Metakeru maelstom dragon (5), kiSsoFdeATh (5)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just picked up a Dunsparce egg.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does the missing number egg look like?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Draco Roar

Saving Pokemon from the shelter since 2009.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SAMwich said:
			
		

> What does the missing number egg look like?


Let's just say, if someone had a MissingNo, egg, you would know instantly it was a MissingNo egg.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Not helpful


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The egg looks exactly like the pokemon


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> The egg looks exactly like the pokemon


Yeah that  .
Can you find ditto eggs in shlter or only in lab?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 CLICK MAH EGG FOOLZ!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines ppl


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click mines ppl


I gotcha ricano.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Hareburrell (1), ricano4life (5), buizel11 (4), AutumnRain (6), BabyBichu (5), SecretSolver (4), Metakeru maelstom dragon (5), kiSsoFdeATh (5), AskKetchupnotmegosh (6), Draco Roar (5) 

If you guys don't click back, your name will be recorded on a document and I'll NEVER click your eggs. EBAR.
Just a warning.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol kk thanks
and im clicking back those who clicked me now


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Hareburrell (1), ricano4life (5), buizel11 (4), AutumnRain (6), BabyBichu (5), SecretSolver (4), Metakeru maelstom dragon (5), kiSsoFdeATh (5), AskKetchupnotmegosh (6), Draco Roar (5)
> 
> ...


Give us a second! I only just came off. Now I have to go back on. -.-


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Hareburrell (1), ricano4life (5), buizel11 (4), AutumnRain (6), BabyBichu (5), SecretSolver (4), Metakeru maelstom dragon (5), kiSsoFdeATh (5), AskKetchupnotmegosh (6), Draco Roar (5)
> 
> ...


Wow...maybe most of them aren't online?
Also I don't care if people click or not I always click everyday so why so impatient?


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm giving you guys until the end of today.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What happens if someone goes away for a week? They'd never know you clicked them.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Can you find ditto eggs in shelter or only in lab?


Neither.
Sometimes, under the updates, there will be the sprite of an old man. Click him as soon as you see him; if you refresh or open another GPX tab, he'll be gone. If you have an open space in your party, he'll give you the MissingNo egg. If your party is full, you're screwed.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You get Dittos in the lab. And the old man only gives you Missing. No.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er...awesome...too bad I was talking about Ditto  .

@Sean: Thanks  .


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I reading _everything_ wrong today? >_<


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines, i clicked this page and lasts


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click mines, i clicked this page and lasts


There's no one's name bolded on mine.
Are you sure you clicked them?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slap yourself and rub your eyes  .
Also he probably doesn't have an account so it wont show up.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i clicked your eggs


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Question: If you're breeding Pokemon, is it the male or female's eggs you receive? (like if you were breeding a male Togepi with a female in the same egg group, which would you get)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Question: If you're breeding Pokemon, is it the male or female's eggs you receive? (like if you were breeding a male Togepi with a female in the same egg group, which would you get)


you wont know until they hatch...?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Question: If you're breeding Pokemon, is it the male or female's eggs you receive? (like if you were breeding a male Togepi with a female in the same egg group, which would you get)


If you breed an egg what gender would the egg be? If that's your question it's ramdom.
Also only put pokemon in your sig that are in your party.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, like which species of Pokemon would it be? I wanna breed a male Togepi with a female Pachirisu. Would it be a Togepi or Pachirisu?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alright guys i got a whole new batch of pokemon eggs from the shelter

Click them!

can anyone identify them?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm breeding Charizard (M) with Charmander (F)


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Chub
First: Swablu
Second: Pichu
Third: Riolu
Fourth: ???
Fifth: Elekid?
Sixth: Lapras


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> First: Swablu
> Second: Pichu
> Third: Riolu
> Fourth: ???
> ...


4th is either Illumise or Volbeat I dunno... xD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> First: Swablu
> Second: Pichu
> Third: Riolu
> Fourth: ???
> ...


riolu is the baby lucario right?

those come often in the shelter?


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> riolu is the baby lucario right?
> 
> those come often in the shelter?


1. Yes.
2. I see them alot in the shelter.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its zubat


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oo ur good it does look like a zubat.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked those back who clicked me earlier today (or sometime last night)

Anyone who hasn't clicked my eggs and Pokemon, please click? =3


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragons!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked those back who clicked me earlier today (or sometime last night)
> 
> Anyone who hasn't clicked my eggs and Pokemon, please click? =3


Clicked your babies


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click my dragons!


Clicked


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. =3

Clicked you back also.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click my dragons!


Clicked!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone that clicked me!

Dont forget to click me when u can, ill click u back asap.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Piranha and chubsterr


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Clicked everyone that clicked me!
> 
> Dont forget to click me when u can, ill click u back asap.
> 
> ...


Yay! I'll click 'em now.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Draco Roar.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry if I haven't posted in this topic for erm..two days?

Click.

I have had my MissingNo. for 5 days which means I can change it's form, which form should I change it too?

Kabutops Fossil
Aerodactyl Fossil
Ghost


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Clicked everyone that clicked me!
> 
> Dont forget to click me when u can, ill click u back asap.
> 
> ...


I put your image in  a spoiler because it stretched the screen.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Sorry if I haven't posted in this topic for erm..two days?
> 
> Click.
> 
> ...


I think you only get one choice.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can choose from those three.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Sorry if I haven't posted in this topic for erm..two days?
> 
> Click.
> 
> ...


Not Ghost.

Ghost is mine


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah. Click wave. Had to click back about 30 odd people. :S


----------



## Lewis (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine...I'll get kabutops.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Woah. Click wave. Had to click back about 30 odd people. :S


Be happy  .
You got clicked and the more people you click I think there's a stat on it...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aerodactyl!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kabutops is the best!


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John and Nigel, I've repaid you both


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Woah. Click wave. Had to click back about 30 odd people. :S


That happened to me when i was at the top of the online users list. you stay there for 5 mins.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Np sorry about that.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  pokes a stick

Click please.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> John and Nigel, I've repaid you both


Clicked you bud


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smilegasp:  Awesome. Although it takes a while to click 'em all back!  :blink:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12  pokes a stick
> 
> Click please.


Clicked huby


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get to the top? I want a swarm.


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got ya back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three words: Click people's eggs.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an online user list?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked the following people: Silverstorms, Lewis, Conor and Hub12.

Please click back, especially you, Hub. =P


----------



## Conor (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked the following people: Silverstorms, Lewis, Conor and Hub12.
> 
> Please click back, especially you, Hub. =P


Done. B)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked the following people: Silverstorms, Lewis, Conor and Hub12.
> 
> Please click back, especially you, Hub. =P


Orly? x3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hacthed Ponyta and Poliwag. Now I'm going to get a new egg and bring out my Ninetales from the PC.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Cough*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Cecona (6), Rhapsody (4), SAMwich (4), Eoin (1), Adam (6), Lugia song (6), F l a T (6), Sorax2 (6)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> *Cough*
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Cecona (6), Rhapsody (4), SAMwich (4), Eoin (1), Adam (6), Lugia song (6), F l a T (6), Sorax2 (6)


Your Face hasn't repaid the favor.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAS WUT CHEW FEANK!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked :O .


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub, your egg is ready to hatch. :yes:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A grey egg with a big black blotch on the front. The blotch has a small red spot on it. Sometimes shakes a bit if it's touched. What could it be?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who ever goes by the SN Sorax click me back noob


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> A grey egg with a big black blotch on the front. The blotch has a small red spot on it. Sometimes shakes a bit if it's touched. What could it be?


Poochyena.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Who ever goes by the SN Sorax click me back noob


Your Mother.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking......


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Ew.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No me


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg check


Shieldon


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg check


the one with the big helmet/mask thingy on its head


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeew.
Lol.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched Cacnea 

Please click on the last two eggs and my Ninetales if you haven't already!

Also, egg check on the second to last egg?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shieldon


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







=P


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Just hatched Cacnea
> 
> Please click on the last two eggs and my Ninetales if you haven't already!
> 
> Also, egg check on the second to last egg?


Growlithe


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click ummms


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T YOU POST YOUR IMAGE AT ME YOUNG MAN!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pokemon :OOOO!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Awesome, one of the ones I wanted. Thanks for tellin' me.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does commanderwhimsy ever return clicks?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy does. But I dislike her a lot.
Thanks lexi


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> does commanderwhimsy ever return clicks?


I doubt it. Imagine the amount of clicks she gets each day.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Wymsy does. But I dislike her a lot.
> Thanks lexi


why you be hatin?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Totodile?


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Totodile?


yeah


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic win =3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched Riolu. =3


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heck yeah.

CLICK MEH EGGS FOOLS!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ur purple one is koffing, john


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A tan egg with two spots and a blue bottom. The patterns form a face. Struggles around sometimes like it's trying to go underground. Wuzzat?


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, I know that now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Digglet, DracoRoar.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Digglet, DracoRoar.


A blue bottom? Strange digglet...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> A tan egg with two spots and a blue bottom. The patterns form a face. Struggles around sometimes like it's trying to go underground. Wuzzat?


Dunsparce.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, I didn't read blue bottom part.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunsparces dig? I thoughted they did fly.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last egg in my sig.

It can't _not_ be a Dunsparce.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Cecona (6), Rhapsody (4), SAMwich (4), Eoin (1), Adam (6), Lugia song (6), F l a T (6), Sorax2 (6), Professor Cypress (6), TravisTouchdown (6)  >=(


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, that Eevee will take forever to hatch D8


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Cecona (6), Rhapsody (4), SAMwich (4), Eoin (1), Adam (6), Lugia song (6), F l a T (6), Sorax2 (6), Professor Cypress (6), TravisTouchdown (6)  >=(


Click mine >: D


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u. (Clik myne)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i will.
going offline, click mine and i'll click back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine! I be busy, and when I get back I'll have nothing to do but click people back!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click mine! I be busy, and when I get back I'll have nothing to do but click people back!


Clicked. =3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleeked.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click mine! I be busy, and when I get back I'll have nothing to do but click people back!


Clicked.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check. Last egg?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Egg check. Last egg?


mantyke


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a whole new party, click.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> got a whole new party, click.


Not a WHOLE party


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> click mine


Clicked. =3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

W/e iceztar D:
anyone know what this is?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> W/e iceztar D:
> anyone know what this is?


Snubull I think...


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My first two eggs just need a few more clicks, if you want you can just click those two. ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Xeladude matty and tom


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I believe I clicked them already today Orange, but I'll certainly check.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ew SNubull.
I want a Happiny or something.

Click mine and I'll click back.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Ew SNubull.
> I want a Happiny or something.
> 
> Click mine and I'll click back.


Never seen a happiny before...


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O.O

HUB'S A TWO CLICKER


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolno.

I just don't feel like in the clicking mood. T-T


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lolno.
> 
> I just don't feel like in the clicking mood. T-T


HOLY *censored.2.0* YOU GOT ENTEI!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face.

What is it?
*coughpleasebeDittopleasebeDittocough*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg
click please


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> new egg
> click please


Nice. A Smeargle


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeaa my favorite back then


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face.
> 
> What is it?
> *coughpleasebeDittopleasebeDittocough*


Egg Image?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face.
> 
> What is it?
> *coughpleasebeDittopleasebeDittocough*


IT BE DITTO


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just grabbed it. It was in the Lab.
And it's a Tyrogue D:
Anyone know the egg description for Ditto?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face.
> 
> What is it?
> *coughpleasebeDittopleasebeDittocough*


sounds like a tyrogue...
egg check..is my last one a Manaphy or a Phione?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said it like a million times...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn it.

I saw a Dialga egg in the Lab but I was to slow to grab it. Someone took it. D=


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither. It's a Tangela.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Damn it.
> 
> I saw a Dialga egg in the Lab but I was to slow to grab it. Someone took it. D=


It was me.   
Nah, J/k. =P


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't even reply to me when I asked.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A blue egg with two dark blotches and one small yellow spot. It has fierce look to it and is cold to the touch.

What Pokemon is that?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yey. i haz lapras nao.


Those who haven't clicked mine, click them! o: I need to free up a space in my party.


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> A blue egg with two dark blotches and one small yellow spot. It has fierce look to it and is cold to the touch.
> 
> What Pokemon is that?


Waffle.

;D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


god dammit, some idiot on the forums told me it was Manaphy


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimeh ur entei.....

or else....


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should lrn2pkmn


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolololololololol


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or else he gonna pop a cap in yo ass shun


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right >.<

Just ask keyboard cat what i do to noobs...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

I lol'ed.

Literally Rotfl.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A brown egg with a strange red pattern on it. It radiates a mysterious power.

Whats this? *feels like an idiot for asking about descriptions.*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> A brown egg with a strange red pattern on it. It radiates a mysterious power.
> 
> Whats this? *feels like an idiot for asking about descriptions.*


CLICK IT


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little late now, someone took it. D=

I'm an idiot. xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOOT! Cresselia egg. <3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats this? 
A pale green egg with two dark diamond-shaped spots and a yellow top. It shakes around if you bring food near it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> whats this?
> A pale green egg with two dark diamond-shaped spots and a yellow top. It shakes around if you bring food near it.


Cacnea.


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> whats this?
> A pale green egg with two dark diamond-shaped spots and a yellow top. It shakes around if you bring food near it.


Gulpin!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bleh
that sucks...


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think that Gulpin is


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





whats this now?


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> A brown egg with a strange red pattern on it. It radiates a mysterious power.
> 
> Whats this? *feels like an idiot for asking about descriptions.*


it's baltoy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> whats this now?


Jigglypuff.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*is second on list*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> *is second on list*


Who's?


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sexy John102 guy.

oh, and on the users online list.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> whats this now?


jigglypuff or exeggute...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An egg hatching out of an egg o.o

(Exeggute)

Edit: Found what a Ditto Egg looks like.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I

NEED

THAT


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Whats this?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Whats this?


rotom


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You all know the drill..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gave up looking for a legendary so I got that ice type bird Pokemon whose name I forget..


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Articuno?

D:

I need to hatch Wurmple. So I can breed Shuckle.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dun want my suckish egg anymore... =/
but it wont go away...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's its description?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap, I forgot Dx


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Crap, I forgot Dx


That's OK, I found out in the image file URL it gave the Pokemon ID. I copied it, went to a random egg, and replaced that Pokemon ID with Ditto's.
"A purple egg with odd markings on it. The markings resemble a face. The egg's texture is surprisingly soft."


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


horus should be happy about this xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click or die.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy *censored.3.0* 

*camps lab*


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SHALL GET THAT DITTO FIRST.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* and gtfo noob

>:O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a full party. D:

And I'm lazy to remove Pokemon.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Magby hatched 
so now you can clickeh mah Smeargle!!!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Gave up looking for a legendary so I got that ice type bird Pokemon whose name I forget..


thats a delibird


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Magby hatched
> so now you can clickeh mah Smeargle!!!


ayy u got a smeargle too


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O: I FOUND GROUDON IN THE LAB!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm gonna repay any clicks i got then i might click some people here.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> O: I FOUND GROUDON IN THE LAB!


NO F'ING WAY!

how come I always get the crappy luck?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've been camping for like 15 minutes.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, I've actually gotten pretty lucky today, I got a big pearl and an upgrade, so not bad.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I love to know what an articuno egg looks like.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO FAIR

I'VE BEEN CAMPING FOR AN HOUR


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gut gratina shut it hub.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol New egg. I've been getting lucky today at the Shelter.  Found two eggs I've been hunting for days.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need to catch up on clicking. ._.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> lol New egg. I've been getting lucky today at the Shelter.  Found two eggs I've been hunting for days.


you found a shaymin at the shelter?!?!?!? pfffft, some people get all the luck.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo, I got that days ago.

Togepi and Lapras. 

Oi! If you're on this list, you'd better click back mate!

PsychicNate (6), LunarGryffin (4), Nightstar (5), Weretemplar (6), Dusko (5), Am I all alone (2), Arctic Fire (4), DevilGopher (5), Hareburrell (3), Xdogking (5), Toad Kart 64 (3), roflSean (5), evilpancakes (3), Trikki (4), Crenor402 (5), Kit Kat 1357 (6), joel4492 (6), Toedswine (2), giebeyTerror (6), loveqoo7433 (6), Simon (5), Ultimatelugia (5), NeverCryBaby (3), Omnimon (5), Longnote (6), Yayoi (6), Aalfang (6)


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs lol


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto


Commander Wymsy (6), Vero (6), Cicada (6), georgealbo (3), bayleef (5), Ceres (5), SAMwich (4), Deathparty666 (5), gordo1 (6)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms (5), Mr Hobo (5), Bobdapeach (3), Watercat8 (4), Sapphire Phoenix (6), Horus (4), Nina (5), Nikoking (6), ShayminFTW (3), inferknight (6), Shamanic Lass (5), Captain Hans Gunsche (6), Ray Howlet (5)

^^^^if ur on this list...CLICK BACK!


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SOMEONE CLICK MY KOFFING, IT ONLY NEEDS TWO EXP!

edit: never mind, I got myself at the top of the list.

FOOLS!


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

krystaledragon (6/0), FeelfOrox (4/0), Dahlia (6/0), Contestshipping Pikachu (6/0), XD002 (5/0), Max Ride (1/0), Keyon West (1/0), Yoite (6/0), poppistarr (6/0), Ecavi (6/0), Irefe (6/0), danny4yeux (6/0), Rah (2/0), John Wilkes Booth (6/0), ParadiseWolf (6/0), tehcracker (6/0), Liliumalice (6/0), Evaesis (5/0), Lurv (5/0), Grifstar (4/0), Cielo (4/0), angathol (4/0), Nightcrane Storm (5/0), Voodoomami (4/0), Duck Tape (4/0) 

*sighs*

Time to start working on that swarm.....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's see if I can get to the top of the list before my laptop dies....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Let's see if I can get to the top of the list before my laptop dies....


OooOoooOoooOooOoooOoo...

. . .

;3


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




egg check


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats this...
A pale red egg with a yellow spot on the front. It radiates heat.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im so lonley no 1 clicks my eggs that much.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs if you haven't already. I click back as always. =3


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone post a picture of the Little Man sprite?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

will you click mine i will click your and give you 35 tbt bells


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Server reset! Click please?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Server reset! Click please?


Clicked you back. =3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click them or mew will kick your mother *censored.3.0*ing ass bicthes


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

evolved eevee into jolteon, now i have all 3 eevee evolutions from first gen 

also, thought i found a skarmory in thelab... but it was aron which i already have >.>


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click them or mew will kick your mother *censored.3.0*ing ass bicthes


Looks like someone has no life at all


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click them or mew will kick your mother *censored.3.0*ing ass bicthes


*facepalm*


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If someone clicked me yesterday and I missed them tell me.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH CRESSELIA!


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If return the clicks, sure.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Egg check


----------



## Sab (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 350-381 (Excluding Dragon Eggs, The Stuff My Computer Up)


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There Was A Rotom Egg In Shelter Abput 1 Min Ago If Anyone Wants It.

EDIT: Yay I Have Two [2] Togepi's


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, my first two eggs can almost hatch.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Click, my first two eggs can almost hatch.


Already Clicked


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're always the first one who clicks me.


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES! Gulpin is male, now I can name him Ed! :dance:


----------



## Majora (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ew, I only click legendary pokemon eggs but evry dragon egg so click mine.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I Got A MissingNo.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Clickeh please.


^^ Clickity Clicked


----------



## yuba (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my darling angels from above! they need you!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Egg check


Can't remember name but it's the fossil pokemon with a blue mustache and a shell.

Is it something like Omantye?


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omanyte, Omastar I guess.

Pretty funny; "oma" is Dutch for grandma.   
And Shuckle sounds like "sukkel" which means idiot.
I thought there were some more...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

It was a Baltoy.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoever GameSphere is, I can't click you back. All your eggs are ready to hatch.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just grabbed another Sycther egg.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hatched lickitung and slakoth... i can not find new eggs in the lab or shelter... its frustrating >.>


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hatched lickitung and slakoth... i can not find new eggs in the lab or shelter... its frustrating >.>


Click mine bro


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Squirtle egg. Click? :veryhappy:


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Got a Squirtle egg. Click? :veryhappy:


clicked!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> hatched lickitung and slakoth... i can not find new eggs in the lab or shelter... its frustrating >.>


Same, so I picked up another Sycther. Hoping for the opposite gender for breeding.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked both of you.  Also, sockhead, the best way to get me to click your eggs is to click mine, I always click back unless it's really late and I'm not home... but if you click this time of day 99.999999% chance I get you back... and so many people in this thread beg for clicks that I just click people back who click me.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Clicked both of you.  Also, sockhead, the best way to get me to click your eggs is to click mine, I always click back unless it's really late and I'm not home... but if you click this time of day 99.999999% chance I get you back... and so many people in this thread beg for clicks that I just click people back who click me.


Frine, I clicked yours.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You clicked 2...


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg. Click?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. I always return the favor.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine. i'll click back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> click mine. i'll click back.


Clicked. =3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=O is this rare?
A tan and yellow egg with a red spot on it. The spot shines like a gem.


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> =O is this rare?
> A tan and yellow egg with a red spot on it. The spot shines like a gem.


Isn't that Staryu?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh i missed it...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks mine, i will click peoples who clicks mines

eggs, spoiler


----------



## pikachu (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im gonna start clicking now. >-<


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs. I always return the favor.


i clicked yours


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me! =D I click back 100% garanteed.

And if you don't click back, 100% warn


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click me! =D I click back 100% garanteed.
> 
> And if you don't click back, 100% warn


Gawd you're so harsh  :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pop it, Lock it, Polka-dot it, Country-fy it.

=P

Click


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click me! =D I click back 100% garanteed.
> 
> And if you don't click back, 100% warn


Clicked.


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH EGGS FOOLS!


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I will return the favor.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> egg check


Honestly WHERE do people get these pictures from?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click and drag... lol


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh. the GPX site?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked on ricano's, IceZtars, Johns and thekillingdog's eggs/Pokemon.

Click back please. =3


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked on ricano's, IceZtars, Johns and thekillingdog's eggs/Pokemon.
> 
> Click back please. =3


lol thanks dude
but im not gonna do the egg thing anymore
got too boring -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> egg check


Silverstorms  does not know.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It needed 10,000 maturity so it must be rare.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then click on it, genius  >_<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your eggs, Silverstorms.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*looks at list of people who have clicked*

Aww crap....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do not click mines.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was in somebody else's party genius


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG You can drag and click :OOOOO!!!
Wait can a shiny stone evolve a eevee or is it:
Thunder stone
Fire stone
Water stone
Moon stone
??????? (Espeon)
???????(Leafeon)
???????(Glaceon)
I don't know what evoles them as I do not have actual game so fill in blanks >:] .


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then check the heritage, genius.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk, in the game you had to level up eevee next to a weird rock.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did think of that and there was none GENIUS!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a grass/leaf (?) stone turns eevee into leafeon


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cr*p
So Umbreon or Jolteon?
YOU DECIDE!!!
( not personally you nigel )


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umbreon does not evolve with a Moon Stone.

Umbreon and Espeon need to be at max happiness.

I'm guessing you need to have Eevee in your party for 5 days for it to evolve into Glaceon and Leafeon, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Google it genius!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so when you get it at max happines depending wheteher you evolve it at night or day depends what it turns out to?
5 days for Glaceon or Leafeon XD .
Where is that website?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What website?

And you could check Eevee's entry in the pokedex. That should tell you something.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally knew that  .
Found it : Vaporeon - If you have a Water Stone. Jolteon - If you have a Thunderstone. Flareon - If you have a Fire Stone. Espeon - Via happiness in the daytime. Umbreon - Via happiness in the nighttime. Leafeon - If you have a Leaf Stone. Glaceon - If you have a Shiny Stone.
Shiny stone :O .


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true, are you really geniuses?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the plural genii?


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Mr Hobo (5), Snackfast (6), Sorax2 (5)

Me waits...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), Mr Hobo (5), Snackfast (6), Sorax2 (5)
> 
> Me waits...


Your Mother waits.

I specifically told no one to click on me today. >:l


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that, but I clicked before, I think.
How many times did you tell?


----------



## watercat8 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_If anyone has been clicking my eggs for the last few days, I'm sorry I haven't been clicking back. I've been studying for finals next week. I'll click anyone I can today though!_


----------



## Conor (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone that clicked me I will click back tomorrow.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs ppl...right now im clickin the peeps on my pal pad and those who clicked me today...
not to mention lookin for 2 new eggs...


----------



## SamXX (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my new (and only) egg?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Togepi. Got a Carvana egg (think thats what it is...) Please click it?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs.


Clicked  .


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs.


Clicked.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Hatched Togepi. Got a Carvana egg (think thats what it is...) Please click it?


Clicked.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs 
click plz!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Orange (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked both.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BOOM DEE CLAP, BOOM DEE CLAP, DEE CLAP

POP IT, LOCK IT, POLKA-DOT IT, COUNTRYFY IT


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Hubs eggs. (Make sure you click back, Hub. >_<)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clicked both.


Clicked backed.


----------



## Sab (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked Hubs eggs. (Make sure you click back, Hub. >_<)





> Do not click mines.




>.>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_<

Just freakin' click my eggs back or you'll be on my never clicking again list.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please
I will click your pokemon back.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My Eggies Please, I Can't Re-Click Yet...


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked, now click mine D=<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. I just got 'em. I promise to click back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Mr Hobo (4), ricano4life (3), pipek90 (4), Commander 5AM (5), theduddler (6), Ameface (6), Computer Geek 102 (6), Kirse (5), Wonton (5), Alii (6), Texturace (6), PayPhone (5), Ozbourne (5), kizaru (6), Terranariko (3), nyihead (6), Yurii (6), Fionna (6), Klawzie (6), SuperChatot (5), Rippy (6), Sorax2 (5), DevilGopher (5) 

If you are on this list, please click back.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> clicked, now click mine D=<


Like I Said Piranha325 & DevilGopher, I Can't Click For About 5 Hrs, There Still Clicked from Yesterday.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol why did you say my name? I haven't clicked your eggs yet. xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jaw Drops* Well You'd Better.

*Begs*


EDIT: Here We Go 

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Horus (4), MelodiousNocturne (1), Tenebrae (6), chubster (6), ricano4life (4), Mr Hobo (5), Nikoking (6), TigerBurrell (3), Draco Roar (5), SAMwich (4), Sorax2 (4), TravisTouchdown (5), Alecks (6), Charmander1428 (5), Hitsugaya Toushirou (5), gordo1 (6)


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked -_-


----------



## Sab (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked, click mine plz


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> click mine plz


Sorry, Dragons + Dragon Eggs stuff Up My Computer , But I'm Working hard To Fix It.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back everyone i had clicks from, and other people too... i should be on another hour or so if you want to click ill click you back.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

! Hr & 30Mins Until I Click Eggs (I'l Be Clicking From Page 350-The Last Page So If You Want Your Eggs Clicked And Arn't between Those Pages, Hurry!)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> ! Hr & 30Mins Until I Click Eggs (I'l Be Clicking From Page 350-The Last Page So If You Want Your Eggs Clicked And Arn't between Those Pages, Hurry!)


Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Certainly Love Your Siggy xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new Numel egg!
clickeh please!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check, please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Egg check, please.


I Think Its Bronzor. But Not 100%


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs plz.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH EGGS NOWZS! Please. X)


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click Yours.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, I'll click back when I get on in the morning, honest.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need Wurmple to hatch o.e


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MEH EGGS, I SHALL CLICCKY CLICK YOUR BACK!


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 350-393


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One Of My Togepis Is Soo Close To Hatching, Click It If You Havn't Aready.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Tom's, Pika Bolt's and John's eggs.

Please clicky mah eggs. I click back always. =3


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked Tom's, Pika Bolt's and John's eggs.
> 
> Please clicky mah eggs. I click back always. =3


Already Clicked xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grr,  A Togepi Is Sooo Close To Hatching XD


:0 It Needs Like 2 More Clicks now xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg. Please click it. =3


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Got a new egg. Please click it. =3


Clicked Your Odish xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Bangs Head* Hurry Up Togepi, One More Click!


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> *Bangs Head* Hurry Up Togepi, One More Click!


Your welcome


AND STUPID PEOPLE STILL CLICKING MY EGGS/POKEMON READ MY JOURNAL PLEASE
except Gohan, I'll keep clicking you back


----------



## Robin (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs, pl0x.

Won't return favor until the morning (PST) since I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/kobwad

*is not fair*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/kobwad
> 
> *is not fair*


Let's guess how he got them. *Cough*hangsaroundthelaballday*cough*


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/kobwad
> 
> *is not fair*


Life Isn't Very Fair Is It.


----------



## Flame master (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> ...


Now what was the point in that?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> ...


Please don't spam.


Can anyone tell me the egg description of latias and latios


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Latias: "A white egg with a bizarre pink marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair."
Latios:??


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Latias: "A white egg with a bizarre pink marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair."
> Latios:??


Thanks, do all legendary eggs say something about radiating mysterious power, or heat or something?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer, I Think Most Say Mysterious Power, Or Say 'Bizzare'.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Latias: "A white egg with a bizarre pink marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair."
> Latios: "A grey egg with a bizarre blue marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair."


^^ There Added Latios xD.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Flame master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!

THEY'RE MINE!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  finally got a Rotom egg.


----------



## Sab (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YEEY, Kabuto hatched! :veryhappy:
Click!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what i got from the lab


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what i got from the lab


Sweet!  :O


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what i got from the lab


I got Groudon from the lab too! *high fives*


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you guys get your eggs hatched so fast? Yes, I know a noob question....


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> How do you guys get your eggs hatched so fast? Yes, I know a noob question....


Well, in the last 5 minutes, I've got clicks from 35 different users. No idea how they found me. 
Yesterday it must have been about 100 users.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what i got from the lab


Well, atleast it's not a Latios or Latias....


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Mr Hobo (4), ricano4life (3), pipek90 (4), Commander 5AM (5), theduddler (6), Ameface (6), Computer Geek 102 (6), Kirse (5), Wonton (5), Alii (6), Texturace (6), PayPhone (5), Ozbourne (5), kizaru (6), Terranariko (3), nyihead (6), Yurii (6), Fionna (6), Klawzie (6), SuperChatot (5), Rippy (6), Sorax2 (5), DevilGopher (5)
> 
> If you are on this list, please click back.


Blah. Fine,


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awww...

I saw a Happiny egg but someone else took it :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Awww...
> 
> I saw a Happiny egg but someone else too kit :'(


LolSpelling

Too kit.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what i got from the lab


ZOMG Kyogre!
Click my eggs plz ppl!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I put the space in the wrong place >_<


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click again guys
i changed my mind xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I'll click back soon!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  found another Happiny.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  found another Happiny.


Ah boopz it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noes.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEY

AH BOOPZ TEH HAPPINY


BOOPZ


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  found another Happiny.


You're lucky... I've been looking for one for a while


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah boopz your pogeymonz if you boopz mines





boopz


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I saw another one earlier but someone took it before me.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me -___-
im looking for all the Johto pokemon...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP COPYING ME.


Boopz


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur copyin me...who found all the starters first? <_< 
if ur on this list plz click back:
whO (6), Silverstorms (5), Orisyke (5), Tenebrae (6), Tom29193 (6), Mr Hobo (5), Watercat8 (4), Sapphire Phoenix (5), Nina (5), Syreon (6), Demi (6), TotodileGirl (2), Piranha (6), chubster (6), Nikoking (6), Deathparty666 (5), Starfishie (5), bikini (6), Zippedidoodah (5), RheaDark (6), veronicaeeee (5)


----------



## Sab (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click appreciated =)


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*clicks eggs* please let my hatching and egg grow up!
EDIT: i just got a Pokemon account! please click those too!


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me if you haven't done already.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my eggs!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah i don't i will take a a pic of my game collection u will see


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool, i found the old little man, so all I need to do is wait and I'll have all my goals


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky...Mah eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AH BOOPZ UR NOEZ EGGZ


BOOPZ


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Squirtle egg just needs a few more clicks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Seadra and Octillery are level 68


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My Seadra and Octillery are level 68


 How many days did that take you..?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk...

A lot?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked: Sab, thegamerocker, Orange, HareBurrell, Horus, TigerCrossing, and Silverstorms eggs. 

Please click back!

Also found a Dawn Stone. =3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, That narrows it down to....

A lot. -_-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked: Sab, thegamerocker, Orange, HareBurrell, Horus, TigerCrossing, and Silverstorms eggs.
> 
> Please click back!
> 
> Also found a Dawn Stone. =3


all but mine... I thought we had something special
lmfao


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl

I'll click them now. xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah boopz ur noez Piranha




















Boopz


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked: Sab, thegamerocker, Orange, HareBurrell, Horus, TigerCrossing, and Silverstorms eggs.
> 
> Please click back!
> 
> Also found a Dawn Stone. =3


Clicked back.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Is looking at older pages* Whats getting swarmed? =/


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new Murkrow egg. ^_^


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thanks
clicked back


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you can click mine i'll click any back who do when i switch from the tree over there.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My Seadra and Octillery are level 68


Make it level 69! x]

Click please.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> *Is looking at older pages* Whats getting swarmed? =/


What do you mean?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your eggs, Sierra.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked your eggs, Sierra.


CLICK

Owait you did.

AH BOOPZ UR NOEZ PIRANHA














BOOPZ


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favor:

IceZtar (5), Sorax2 (5), ricano4life (6), TigerBurrell (4), ShayminFTW (5), Horus (2) 

You know what to do. You people should check your party page often.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

thegamerocker (3), Hareburrell (4), Horus (5), ShayminFTW (5) 

Ya'll know the drill.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickd shayminftw's


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favor:
> 
> IceZtar (5), Sorax2 (5), ricano4life (6), TigerBurrell (4), ShayminFTW (5), Horus (2)
> 
> You know what to do. You people should check your party page often.


AH BOOPZ UR NOEZ AND POGEYMONZ


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop spamming.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel's eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means I clicked his Pokemonz though. =o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your eggs, Nigel.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Craaaaap, I keep getting Male Pokemon D<

I need a female so I can breed Shuckle


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Craaaaap, I keep getting Male Pokemon D<
> 
> I need a female so I can breed Shuckle


what does a shuckle egg look like?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't really remember the description, cause I got it 2 weeks ago.

But it's red with white holes, like the holes in Shuckle's shell.
Idk, I found it in the shelter.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg please.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Click my egg please.


clickd


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I don't really remember the description, cause I got it 2 weeks ago.
> 
> But it's red with white holes, like the holes in Shuckle's shell.
> Idk, I found it in the shelter.


normally if ya go in "Dex" then "Egg Entries" they'll be a pic...
I WANT ONE TOO!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Click my egg please.


clicked


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg check?


Feebas


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks. 

Description -- A red egg with several peach-coloured spots. It is unbelievably tough.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RLY?

Phew. Thought it was Relicanth.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






 Tyrogue or ditto?


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sighs*

I hate swarms

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shirogane (6/0), SaffronRose (5/0), Icon (6/0), plusone (5/0), Superduperbunbun (6/0), rgsue (6/0), dgk3593 (6/0), Bookemdano (5/0), Dante Decapitation (5/0), Kukilunestar (5/0), Vestergaard (5/0), domospiral (5/0), MarniDawg (5/0), shuijing (6/0), Rakete (6/0), Shuranightmare (6/0), Sadina Saphrite (6/0), Charmander1428 (6/0), Dabble (6/0), BabyBichu (6/0), XD002 (6/0), Grifstar (6/0), y2kpikachu12 (6/0), Kiseki Lin (5/0), Draikette (5/0), dnworha (5/0), GameSphere (5/0), Drakrono (5/0), Arctic Fire (3/0), Andris (5/0), GARI (5/0), nigel91 (5/5), Tom29193 (5/6), TigerBurrell (3/0), Osiris6 (5/6), darthgohan1 (5/6), Moonie (5/5), Melissa (5/0), Mirrora (4/0), Wulphy (5/0), prushorth22 (1/0), Astrail (1/0), Larxene (5/0), melachan (5/0), Zaefyr (5/0), Tenebrae (4/0), Cazar (5/0), Captain Stumpy (5/0), Omnimon (1/0), Aisha (5/0)</div>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyrogue or ditto?


tyrouge
pika put a pic of the ditto egg before
its purple and has eyes


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank YOU!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> 
> I hate swarms
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Shirogane (6/0), SaffronRose (5/0), Icon (6/0), plusone (5/0), Superduperbunbun (6/0), rgsue (6/0), dgk3593 (6/0), Bookemdano (5/0), Dante Decapitation (5/0), Kukilunestar (5/0), Vestergaard (5/0), domospiral (5/0), MarniDawg (5/0), shuijing (6/0), Rakete (6/0), Shuranightmare (6/0), Sadina Saphrite (6/0), Charmander1428 (6/0), Dabble (6/0), BabyBichu (6/0), XD002 (6/0), Grifstar (6/0), y2kpikachu12 (6/0), Kiseki Lin (5/0), Draikette (5/0), dnworha (5/0), GameSphere (5/0), Drakrono (5/0), Arctic Fire (3/0), Andris (5/0), GARI (5/0), nigel91 (5/5), Tom29193 (5/6), TigerBurrell (3/0), Osiris6 (5/6), darthgohan1 (5/6), Moonie (5/5), Melissa (5/0), Mirrora (4/0), Wulphy (5/0), prushorth22 (1/0), Astrail (1/0), Larxene (5/0), melachan (5/0), Zaefyr (5/0), Tenebrae (4/0), Cazar (5/0), Captain Stumpy (5/0), Omnimon (1/0), Aisha (5/0)</div>


Ohh damn, that's a lot. D:

I'll try and find the Ditto Egg. But that was two days ago. And I don't have a Ditto.

Edit: When I went back to find the Ditto Egg pic, it hatched into a Ditto. D:


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> 
> I hate swarms
> 
> Shirogane (6/0), SaffronRose (5/0), Icon (6/0), plusone (5/0), Superduperbunbun (6/0), rgsue (6/0), dgk3593 (6/0), Bookemdano (5/0), Dante Decapitation (5/0), Kukilunestar (5/0), Vestergaard (5/0), domospiral (5/0), MarniDawg (5/0), shuijing (6/0), Rakete (6/0), Shuranightmare (6/0), Sadina Saphrite (6/0), Charmander1428 (6/0), Dabble (6/0), BabyBichu (6/0), XD002 (6/0), Grifstar (6/0), y2kpikachu12 (6/0), Kiseki Lin (5/0), Draikette (5/0), dnworha (5/0), GameSphere (5/0), Drakrono (5/0), Arctic Fire (3/0), Andris (5/0), GARI (5/0), *nigel91 (5/5)*, Tom29193 (5/6), TigerBurrell (3/0), Osiris6 (5/6), darthgohan1 (5/6), Moonie (5/5), Melissa (5/0), Mirrora (4/0), Wulphy (5/0), prushorth22 (1/0), Astrail (1/0), Larxene (5/0), melachan (5/0), Zaefyr (5/0), Tenebrae (4/0), Cazar (5/0), Captain Stumpy (5/0), Omnimon (1/0), Aisha (5/0)


Thats all that matters 

And swarms are a good thing.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyrogue or ditto?


Tyrouge.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm trying to put it off, I'm camping at the lab.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HAVE A HAPPINY!

*high fives!*

Darth was looking for one.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrr so am I, Smeargle just hatched!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just... Grabbed... A giratina egg. ._.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Just... Grabbed... A giratina egg. ._.


WHERE THE HELL IS MY LATIOS?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Just... Grabbed... A giratina egg. ._.


I hate you now.

I want one sooo bad. D= 

That and an Entei egg...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MissingNo changed formes!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MissingNo changed formes!


olo mine too


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:*

Draco Roar (4), Deathparty666 (5), Sorax2 (5) 

:gyroid:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HareBurrell whyd u ONECLICK me?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> HareBurrell whyd u ONECLICK me?!


He always does that.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_< well then no clicks for him


----------



## Lewis (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg & pokemon for a party.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click my egg & pokemon for a party.


My MissingNo changed formes!

Ghost > Fossils


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*High fives*
I thought i was the only one with a Ghost Form Missingno.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I DONT WANT A DAMN GIRATINA THOUGH. .-. I WANT A JIRACHI. D:


----------



## Sab (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mineplz


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I DONT WANT A DAMN GIRATINA THOUGH. .-. I WANT A JIRACHI. D:


WELL TOUGH LUCK!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw people, dont click me. I am always too lazy to click back. ._.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my bidoof egg please


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my bidoof egg please


Clicked. 

How do you get swarmed?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I DONT WANT A DAMN GIRATINA THOUGH. .-. I WANT A JIRACHI. D:


well then abandon Giratina...and tell me when u abandon it


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! Carvana (I think thats what it is..) is close to hatching! I want to hatch it so I can hunt for an Entei egg. 

EDIT: Nvm... it's ready. *facepalm at my fail*


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh mah new Hoothoot


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my bidoof egg please


please click it again swarm me like bees on honey (wtf was that)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click new egg, pl0x.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click them and I will definetely click your eggs posthaste.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you appear at the top of the online users list, everyone clicks you at once.


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I get it now.


----------



## Sab (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

morning pplz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked: Sab, thegamerocker, Orange, HareBurrell, Horus, TigerCrossing, and Silverstorms eggs.
> 
> Please click back!
> 
> Also found a Dawn Stone. =3


YOU MORON READ MY JOURNAL


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey click mine eggs please.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please  click corsola! only 1 more click now and itll hatch!
EDIT: awesome it hatched, now to camp at the lab for a legend...


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dude, I saw a Regice egg in the shelter...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my eggs


----------



## Orange (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hehehe, while I was refreshing the shelter (and also missed a Rotom egg...) the old man appeared. ^_^


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked a bunch of people's eggs.
Plz click back.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click em or tick em?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GEE SORRY. I NEVER READ JOURNALS ON TBT SINCE I CLICK EGGS ALL AT ONE TIME. I NEVER GO TO THE PERSONS MAIN PAGE. <_<

Anyways, click mah eggs people.

Also I found a Big Pearl. =3


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click Spiritomb, I Can Re-Click In 2 Hrs 5 Mins


EDIT: Also Click Togepi Please, I Want To Be Female So I Can Breed Them. (I Already Have 3 Males)


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Please Click Spiritomb, I Can Re-Click In 2 Hrs 5 Mins


fixed xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





egg check.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> egg check.


shieldon


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why will noone click back?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Why will noone click back?


Because My Computer Is Slow, And I'm Travelling Down The List Of Clickers And I'm Nearly Up To You


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found one too! and sold it...
clickeh Natu >


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thank for click my bidoof is gonna hatch keep[ clicking


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh back plz!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It'd be super cool if someone could hatch my eggs.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs ppl


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please clicky mah eggiez.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky mine  and u get too um ...... never mind but CLICK


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thats right ppl i found a Groudon egg in the shelter


----------



## Caitlyn (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the eggs in my sig please~~~!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Eggs, Pages 375 - 409. Please Click Me Back


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked AC dude. Please click mine!


----------



## Majora (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everything.
After allthat, please clcik that paper egg too : (


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked AC dude. Please click mine!


I Can't Click DRAGON EGGS They Stuff Up My Computer! So Stop Asking!



Reasons:

a) After The Click It Makes All Other Pages Take About 3 Minutes To Load Instead of 3 Seconds!
b) When Webpages Take Forever To Load, I Have To Either Shut Down, Restart Or Log Off, Doing This For Every Dragon/Dragon Egg Is Annoying.
c) And Finally Half Of The Time When I Click On A Dragon Or Dragon Egg, The Page Doesn't Load Or Says It Doesn't Exist!

Thank You. Now Stop Asking.
P.S. I Don't Care If You Say Click My Eggs, I Only care If You Speciffically ASK ME TO.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine or i will get eaten sad face


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, calm down, I didn't know.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dw, It isn't Your Fault, I'm Just A Grumpy Gril Today (And No It's No That Time Of Month) I Just Have Alot On My Mind. Just Snapped.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked thekillingdogs and ACdude's eggs.

Please click mah eggs, people. I always click back.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Piranha. Clicked you back.

Please click my eggs and dragons, I really want the gold egg to hatch!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  is number 4 on the online list


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me, i'll click back.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aww crap

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Aww crap
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel. Please click my dragons.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click me, i'll click back.


I've Already Clicked You, But You Havn't Clicked Back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm clicking people back now, don't worry i'll get around to you.

egg check


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tangela.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I shall click back when I get back to my house.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tangela.


How can you tell lots of eggs? I swear you know like every one...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, you're at the top of the online list.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolol, I'm 3rd in the online users list now.

Osiris6 (6/0), ZF911 (6/0), Charmander1428 (6/0), SuperVillain (6/0), WolfsRain (1/0), Bobdapeach (6/0), Silverstorms (5/0), nigel91 (6/6), Levy (5/0), Astrail (2/0), hiead0 (3/0), Ispin (5/0), XxHonggaoxX (1/0), TheKillingDog (5/0), Sayo (5/0), ArcticOrca (5/0), Contestshipping Pikachu (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), fr3ak (5/0), Jamaika (5/0), gakbert (5/0), BlazingSceptile (5/0), Vale52 (5/0), Rocky (5/0), chenxuan0206 (5/0), cellardoor (5/0)


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs and I will click back.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, I'm 2nd! :veryhappy:


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grr. Togepi + MissingNo. Are So Close Yo Hatching!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

heh, we're all appearing at the top of the online users list today!

One more click to hatch my lapras!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked orange. Please click my dragons.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked orange. Please click my dragons.


I don't get that. You just click on the dragons and then close the page?


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congrats On Hatching Lapras Nigel91


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh noes!

Mine and Nigel's Happiny eggs are related!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Congrats On Hatching Lapras Nigel91


lol, i'm 2nd in the online users list now!
I'm getting LOADS of clicks, its gonna take me ages to click them all back.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are Spiritombs rare? I see them in the shelter often.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have pokemon eggs now, please click them, I will return the favor.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Are Spiritombs rare? I see them in the shelter often.


Rarity: rare

But Yes, I Often See Them In The Shelter Aswell


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my pokemon.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now I'm 3rd. ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

John102 (6), Alecks (5), Tenebrae (5), Sorax2 (6), ricano4life (6), ShayminFTW (4), roflSean (4), Deathparty666 (5), Tom29193 (6), Otaku (3), gordo1 (5), darthgohan1 (6), ConorTBT (6), Draco Roar (3), Orisyke (4), SockHead (6), Mr Hobo (5), Watercat8 (4), Hareburrell (5), TigerBurrell (6), DevilGopher (4), pokemon2121 (6), thegamerocker (3), TravisTouchdown (1), Snackfast (6), nephewjack (5)


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed them?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks returned.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What rarities are legendary pokemon?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> What rarities are legendary pokemon?


Very rare.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.

Is there any way to tell whether or not it is a legendary before picking it up?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what pokemon is this?

An egg that is a colourful mixture of white, blue, yellow, and green. It makes a strange noise when touched.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> what pokemon is this?
> 
> An egg that is a colourful mixture of white, blue, yellow, and green. It makes a strange noise when touched.


I....I don't know.

Click it!


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chatot!

Well, atleast you didn't pick up a Bidoof....


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Chatot!
> 
> Well, atleast you didn't pick up a Bidoof....


But bidoofs are awesome! (and sassy)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh darn!

I abandoned it!

I better go find another one! /sarcasm.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my pokemon and dragons. All clicks will be returned


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







What's that?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/files/img/7/137/AQpkBQR2/image.png
> 
> What's that?


azumaril


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, cool, thanks.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Back at my house. I'm now gonna click all.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just jealous. ^^

Click mine for a party.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Draco.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis


Theres 2 more.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nu uh!

Your MissingNo's just a pile of bones!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked Draco.


Returned!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked them too.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the Magikarp pl0x!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked your Magikarp Draco.

Does anyone know if you can breed Easter Bunearies?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks TKD!

Not a clue...


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How often does MissingNo changes forms?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check: A brown egg with a tan spot on the front. There is a band on the top that resembles a crescent.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Egg check: A brown egg with a tan spot on the front. There is a band on the top that resembles a crescent.


teddiersa

Or however you spell it.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! Thanks again TKD!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's OK Draco.
 http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12279

I never knew you could get pokerus.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than a pile of air.   

@Orange: Once the MissingNo. egg has hatched you can change it's form after 5 days.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Rotom. Please click!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I got Rotom. Please click!


clicked

How does everyone here get really good eggs?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Know what descriptions to look for in the lab.
2. Keep checking the shelter
3. Repeat step 2 but replace shelter with lab
4. Know what good eggs look like


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shellder


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs are now in a spoiler, it makes the experience of clicking my eggs all so much more fun.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*<big><big>Crobat! </big></big>*:llama:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Tom. Nice Shaymin egg.

Please click mine.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked Tom. Nice Shaymin egg.
> 
> Please click mine.


Clicked yours.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours back. Thanks.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking my eggs gives you a far better and enjoyable experience than any other as mine are concealed inside a spoiler.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anybody have a picture of a jirachi egg? ._.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a picture of a jirachi egg? ._.


I don't have a picture of a Jirachi egg but...

Clicked.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! You hatched my Mawile. n__n


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Clicking my eggs gives you a far better and enjoyable experience than any other as mine are concealed inside a spoiler.


Mine are included in SEVERAL spoilers, so ha!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked.

Please click mine


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a hatched Aipom in the shelter. I put it in my my pc, though.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are the last 2 eggs in my siggy?


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

luvdisc and baltoy I think.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I clicked your Magikarp Draco.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can breed Easter Bunearies?


yes you can...
click  my eggs ppl!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Matty.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check..


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Egg check..


Sableye. I think.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> TigerCrossing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sableye...and clicked ya back TKD
got a new Corsola egg...CLICK IT PPL!!! I want a female so i can start breeding


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOLSPAMFEST


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> LOLSPAMFEST


IKR


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The great spam raid of June 09 continues..... WITH NO MODS AROUND!!!! *screams*


----------



## Lewis (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's all settle this by clicking each others eggs, that shall stop us from spamming.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bored. ._. We should have an egg contest . XD


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clicks. I clicked the Corsola.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Niall actually posted on one of the spammers threads. ._.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Niall actually posted on one of the spammers threads. ._.


Saying? I posted. Go have a look. OLOLOLOLPIELOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine eggs ill return the favor


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey! Sorry I wasn't on yesterday >_< . Everyone missed me right >.
Also spam?
Eh?
Inform me please?
Also I GOT PLATINUM!!!! WOOOOOO!!!111one!!1eleven!11one


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Gets in a tank* FIRE THE NOOB!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> *Gets in a tank* FIRE THE NOOB!


----------



## Conor (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemons will save us!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> *Gets in a tank* FIRE THE NOOB!


....WHY THE HELL ARE YOU LOOKING AT ME?!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still?
What?
IS this about the june14th user? with ZZZ and YYYYY?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chawhaha.... AIM AT THE 2 ENEMIES. USE FLAMETHROWAH CHARIZARD. =)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shocked* Sandslash use sandstorm! Chris fled from battle.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved Asuma. Two of my eggs are also a few clicks away from hatching. Please click, I always click back!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are you guys breeding? =3 (if any) I'm breeding Phiones and Togepis. =D


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dunno what I'mma breed yet. =P

Anyways, two new eggs! Click them, pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seadra and Octillery.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why did a bunch of people click my eggs. ._. I stated on my profile I'm too lazy to click back. XD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ I click anyway XD .
Also I'm gonna breed eevees  .


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't breed anything right now, I only have six eggs.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> What are you guys breeding? =3 (if any) I'm breeding Phiones and Togepis. =D


imma breed corsola's as soon as i get a female...


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want to get a Togepi...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I really want to get a Togepi...


theyre easy to find...in the shelter


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, next time I get some room, I will search there. I will also be looking for spiritomb, they are quite common in the shelter, and so are cranidos.

But where is the easiest place to get ubers and missing no.?


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hello all


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh spam right XD .
I swear it's June14th and now its 14thjune?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


legends and missingnos are really rare in the shelter...but hey, i found my groudon egg there...best way to find a legend is in the lab, though you'll spend a lot of time looking for one.
As for missingnos just look out for the Little Man


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, thanks for the help. I will be searching.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I have seen about 5 legend in the lab in about 2 hrs. Just didn't pick them up. =P


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what legends?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where does the little man show up?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tenebrae (5), Mr Hobo (4), darthgohan1 (6), Watercat8 (4), Sapphire Phoenix (6), Demi (5), TotodileGirl (2), John102 (6), chubster (6), Nikoking (6), Deathparty666 (5), Ultimatelugia (5), SockHead (4), FallenShadow (4), Digitalis (6), Vampyredragon (6), November 11 (5), ShayminFTW (5), ectoskeletal (4), atheistcanuck (6), RheaDark (4), buttercup (6), bikini (5), Augustanna (6), Latias117 (6), FireAndIcexX (5), Silver Flame (3), whO (6), Vestergaard (6), dark thunder (5), Me0w (4), Draco Roar (5), TravisTouchdown (5), punkrockrevel (6)


^^^^if ur on this list CLICK BACK >


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Where does the little man show up?


under the updates


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you mean it doesn't appear where normal eggs do?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, under the updates you see this Little Man icon, you click and if uve got a free space in your party you get a Missingno egg...


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the updates? 

I'm confused.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Latest update: Move over Swine Flu, there's a new epidemic on the loose; Pok


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Latest update: Move over Swine Flu, there's a new epidemic on the loose; Pok


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Latest update: Move over Swine Flu, there's a new epidemic on the loose; Pok


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_A light yellow egg. The bolder yellow spot on top of it is shiny like a coin._

Is that a Meowth?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> _A light yellow egg. The bolder yellow spot on top of it is shiny like a coin._
> 
> Is that a Meowth?


yus...i think so


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> _A light yellow egg. The bolder yellow spot on top of it is shiny like a coin._
> 
> Is that a Meowth?


yah it is


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are they rare?


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uncommon.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool.

Please click.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> What's this?


keckleon gah spelling


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my pokemon and dragons.


----------



## Orange (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok.

And what's this?


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my party please, I'll click back when I'm home from work later


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked DarthGohan.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got you back, thanks


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check it's heritage if it has any.
If not, ask someone else.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think its a wynaut...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new Porygon egg 
click it plz


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> new Porygon egg
> click it plz


I wannit!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already have a Kyogre, Be quiet. =P

Click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gimme dat Porygon egg!

I put my newly hatched Scyther and my old Scyther in the daycare. Hoping for eggs.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know you wanna click my eggs.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK, HERE'S THE DEALIO!

YOU CLIKETY CLICK MEHH EGGS, I CLICKETY CLICK YOUR EGGS BACK FEWLZ!

NOA CLICKETY CLICK MAH EGGS!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my eggs.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked john and hare. Please return the favor.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked john and hare. Please return the favor.


you only clicked two.

=/ look at my clicking policy.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All clicked.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

y'know, if everybody has that "click mine and I'll click back!" idea, then nobody would click anybody! now click mine plz!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> y'know, if everybody has that "click mine and I'll click back!" idea, then nobody would click anybody! now click mine plz!


Clicked. Please return the favor.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click!


Clicked. Please return the favor.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, pl0x!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked john and hare. Please return the favor.


Clicked back.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your eggs, HareBurrell.


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix 4 clix, please click mine.


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Sab. Please click my dragons and pokemons.


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked us killingdog


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> clicked us killingdog


Thanks.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click MY EGGS AND I GOT A NEW EGG

thank for hatching my bidoof


----------



## Robin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click MY EGGS AND I GOT A NEW EGG
> 
> thank for hatching my bidoof


Clicked. Please click back.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click MY EGGS AND I GOT A NEW EGG
> 
> thank for hatching my bidoof


Clicked, please click back. =3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours pir

keep clicking mine yeah


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

everyone click my red egg its close to hatching


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your mudkip.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked your um idk if u click my red egg i will click yours back


----------



## Sab (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a new egg


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah dragon eggs fail they die lol

but click my red egg i will click back please


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Travis, Sab, and Deathparty's eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked your um idk if u click my red egg i will click yours back


Clicked all.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I envy you people who have shaymin eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back keep clicking


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click I guess?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked backed now keep clicking mine there so distracting


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I envy you people who have shaymin eggs.


You think YOU envy them?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked your eggs, HareBurrell.


I clicked yours back.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine u will get clicked back for sure


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click mine u will get clicked back for sure


Clicked yours.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours back

keep on clicking please


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh and i got rare eggs thats what dex says but click


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

keep clicking please


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oi, click me eggs and Pokemon.

Also:

LunarGryffin (4), Nightstar (5), Weretemplar (4), *Am I all alone (2),* Arctic Fire (3), Xdogking (5), *Toad Kart 64 (3), roflSean (4), Mr Hobo (5),* ROM Hacker (4), *Crenor402 (6), Kit Kat 1357 (6),* joel4492 (6), Toedswine (2), Ultimatelugia (4), *chubster (6),* pokemonrox115 (5), KillehKiwi (4), Iconox (6) 

Ya'll bolded peeps owe me some clicks.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Oi, click me eggs and Pokemon.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


I tink I clicked yours....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Bronzor. =3

Egg check: Whats my last egg?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your name ain't there, ya did.

EDIT: Piranha, it's Absol.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Click your eggs, also.

Yay, I was searching for an Absol.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs and u get a bunch of clicks please


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh 
oh yay i gots teh silph scope


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> clickeh
> oh yay i gots teh silph scope


GOD YOU CLICK TOO MUCH


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o boi, imma at the top of the users list, again.

I'm too lazy to go out for clicks, I make them come to me.

*prepares for teh swarm*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see a John102 at the very top of the list D:<


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I see a John102 at the very top of the list D:<


I'm like very lucky when it comes to that.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click r i will put all my pokemon in the shelter and i will rip them open if u don't click that will happen


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click r i will put all my pokemon in the shelter and i will rip them open if u don't click that will happen


o.o

Relax, it's not the end of the world if your eggs don't get clicked.

Click please?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click r i will put all my pokemon in the shelter and i will rip them open if u don't click that will happen


It's been 15 minutes since you last asked for clicks... and it's on this same page, chill out bud.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it was a joke ok i would never do that to my babys


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> egg check.


Natu


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lulz. Click please


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i found a red orb and sold it for 50 000 since i already have teh groudon egg


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I see a John102 at the very top of the list D:<


lol Pika I got a female Shuckle xD


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pease click


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=Oooooooooooo

You didn't use it. ;_;

WHERE IS THIS LIST? SHOW ME IT NOW


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best I've found is a big pearl.....


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Show me this list. NAO


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to have seen a treasure chest for a summoning item 
OH YA! Phione egg DDD
clickeh!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Show me this list. NAO


^^


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky much?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will click your eggs if you click my eggs.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUUUUUU-

D:
I keep getting males


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHERE THE HELL IS THIS LIST?!


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so, who's hoping to get a darkrai egg for the event? I've yet to get an event pokemon(or any legendary pokemon for that matter =/)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> so, who's hoping to get a darkrai egg for the event? I've yet to get an event pokemon(or any legendary pokemon for that matter =/)


I DON'T NEED A DARKRAI, I HAVE A SHINY ONE.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For *censored.3.0*s Sake...

Someone. SHOW ME THE LIST.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> For *censored.3.0*s Sake...
> 
> Someone. SHOW ME THE LIST.


...what list?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> For *censored.3.0*s Sake...
> 
> Someone. SHOW ME THE LIST.


Here.

My Weedle better be Female.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*looks at box*

HOLY FU-

btw I added you to my pal pad.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll add you then.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

has anyone noticed that a ton of people have like shaymins, giratina, groundons, and kyogres, but no one really has like a jirachi, or mewtwo or anything?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed that a ton of people have like shaymins, giratina, groundons, and kyogres, but no one really has like a jirachi, or mewtwo or anything?


thats gonna change when like next week they said something about giving out azelf eggs xD


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click lick pick whatever u do warm my eggs


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup darkrai, azely, articuno, and deoxys.

I really want deoxys, but I want a darkrai also.

=/


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i want a azelf cuz i caught the lil bugger in the game xDD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just want a female Bug Pokemon D:<


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well, I just finished clicking the swarm, I shall now go back to the top of the list.

=B


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i've clicked anyone who's clicked me... and a few more.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know of anywhere where you can find the descriptions and pictures of legendary eggs? 'Cuz I really have no idea what to look for.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im aimin for articuno or deoxys...since i cant get darkrai...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKEY MINE!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of anywhere where you can find the descriptions and pictures of legendary eggs? 'Cuz I really have no idea what to look for.


No, but together, we could all put one together.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I say we try.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys know the drill.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				archy1121 said:
			
		

> CLICKEY MINE!


Clicked


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my white eggs swarm it i will click back


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLZ CLICK MAH ONE EGGGGG


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> PLZ CLICK MAH ONE EGGGGG


Clicked.

Please click mah Bagon egg if you've already clicked my party today!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Garret's.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine back if I've clicked. Anyone else think the legendary egg guides is a good idea?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> PLZ CLICK MAH ONE EGGGGG


clickd


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just remembered that my friend told me that he'd try to make all his Pokemon level 69 o.o


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clcikeh mah third corsola (keep gettin males <_< )


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Owner: gordo1
Location: Party
Maturity: 666 / 5,120
Bred by: masrelga

oh no someone click the mudkip it


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Replica (5), Jordan62 (5), nadav (6), rnstyip (4), fr3ak (4), Kayumi (4), TravisTouchdown (5), Nikoking (5), John102 (5), chubster (5), Orisyke (3), Sorax2 (5), Watercat8 (4), Draya (5), darthgohan1 (6), ricano4life (6), LugiaGirl (6), Mr Hobo (5), Sapphire Phoenix (5), Demi (4) 

If you are on this list, please click me back.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> clcikeh mah third corsola (keep gettin males <_< )


SEE WHAT I MEAN? SEE WHAT I MEAN?!!

I hatched 5 males in a row D:

@Gordo: Noo! Let your Mudkip stay like that xDDD

Edit: I don't think I'm going to click Gordo anymore, I keep getting one clicks from him D:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya but with corsola theres a 75% chance that its a female >_>


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man you be gettin clicked a lot today, I saw you on the top of the list a few times.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird eh?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same for Skitty.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He clicks back?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one click when I click his full party D:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half of the time, Gordo doesn't return my clicks.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Replica (5), Jordan62 (5), nadav (6), rnstyip (4), fr3ak (4), Kayumi (4), TravisTouchdown (5), Nikoking (5), John102 (5), chubster (5), Orisyke (3), Sorax2 (5), Watercat8 (4), Draya (5), darthgohan1 (6), ricano4life (6), LugiaGirl (6), Mr Hobo (5), Sapphire Phoenix (5), Demi (4)
> 
> If you are on this list, please click me back.


ahaa sorry I forgot to
clicked back


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he acts like he's gonna die if he doesn't get clicks.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys lick my eggs, I'll be sure to click them back.

just make sure you click them before the reset time.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> guys lick my eggs, I'll be sure to click them back.
> 
> just make sure you click them before the reset time.


lol ill click ur eggs but not lick xP


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, LICK THEM! XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked a lot of people's.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but...but...i dun like eggs xO


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

u no the drill...surskit egg CLICK IT


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> u no the drill...surskit egg CLICK IT


I THOUGHT THAT WAS PORYGON!

stupid caps lock.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Um... I take it no one else wants to do the legendary egg guide?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


porygon is my 3rd one on the left...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Um... I take it no one else wants to do the legendary egg guide?


i no em almost all already


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Um... I take it no one else wants to do the legendary egg guide?


I would but... IVE NEVER GOTTEN ONE xO


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Only reason I wanted to is because I stink at Identifing eggs.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gots 2...but one SUX <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>(stupid heatran)</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many items have you found since getting the itemfinder?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh ur lucky...


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have an item finder...but i found a protector... 
i have a silph scope


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ricano4life
Click back NAO!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> @ricano4life
> Click back NAO!


wut if i dun want to buddeh? xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

john ur 5th!


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owait.

kk.


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> john ur 5th!


I know, I'm keeping track on my clock. XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then i cry... or eat you. :'(


----------



## Ricano (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i wouldnt want u to cry...or eat me o_o
clicked back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd see things my way. :veryhappy:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Server reset, please click my eggs.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RESET ppl, so clickeh!


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TIME RESTART!

CLICKEH, MEH EGGS FEWLS!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked
@piranha


----------



## John102 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL, FIXED MEH SIGGIE, NOA CLICK MEH EGGS!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> ^Clicked
> @piranha


Thanks. =3

Clicked you back.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check

An egg that is green on the top and white on the bottom. It also has an odd red blotch on the green top. It feels like it's trying to sense your emotions.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> egg check
> 
> An egg that is green on the top and white on the bottom. It also has an odd red blotch on the green top. It feels like it's trying to sense your emotions.


Ralts


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whats my last egg? =)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, the clue certainly doesn't help and can make it a variety of things. Right now though, I'm gonna have to say Cleffa.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, is the last egg in my sig a heatran? Because it is classed as very rare, but only needs like 2,000 maturity.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hey, is the last egg in my sig a heatran? Because it is classed as very rare, but only needs like 2,000 maturity.


Yep. Where'd you get him? Lab lurking?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Whats my last egg? =)


execute


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah. you should try it. I got a goudron and a heatran that way.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleffa as a swirly thingy on its head. =P


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Cleffa as a swirly thingy on its head. =P


its Exeggcute


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*bangs head* Fail egg. ._. Whats this? A grey egg with a yellow spot on the front. On the bottom, there is a band that looks like teeth. It shines like steel.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you mean Kyogre?

Now to get Latios hunting....


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah Kyogre.

And Heatran may get abandoned by me once I've hatched it and got the pokedex data


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me when


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heatran is ugly =/ It shouldn't even be counted as a legendary.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Heatran is ugly =/ It shouldn't even be counted as a legendary.


No you're ugly


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont care. XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good....


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that suppose to mean? XD
Btw, does anybody have a screenie of the littleman or/and the treasure boxes?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regice has almost hatched!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/AQp3AGxk

Wtf?


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AQp3AGxk
> 
> Wtf?


Charmeleon clone from first movie?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so.

Weird.....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a minute....

NIGEL HAS 3 LEGENDARIES!!!

THAT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can has one? :3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have dibs on the Heatran.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bummer I want a legendary.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna click everyone  .
But click me >:] .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking everyone in my Pal Pad. After that, I'll click however isn't in it.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

alot of ppl clicked my eggs and i cant click them all o_o


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked all the eggs I've seen on the last two pages, and clicked back whoever clicked me. If you click mine, I guarantee yours will be clicked back before tomorrow.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone on my Pal Pad. Check if you're on there.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wait a minute....
> 
> NIGEL HAS 3 LEGENDARIES!!!
> 
> THAT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


3 legendaries and a missingno, none of them from events  so hopefully i'll get the darkrai event pokemon.

If you want a legendary camp out in the lab, you'll come across one eventually. I've gotten two that way.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfair luck is unfair.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous person is jealous


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wuzzis dan? A yellow egg with three vertical stripes coming from the bottom. This egg seems to be covered in what appears to be dew.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Wuzzis dan? A yellow egg with three vertical stripes coming from the bottom. This egg seems to be covered in what appears to be dew.


sunkern


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obvious statement is obvious.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

TheKillingDog (6), gordo1 (6), TotodileGirl (4), Demi (6), Sapphire Phoenix (6), Nikoking (6), chubster (5), cocozelle (6), Orisyke (4), Bobdapeach (2), Sorax2 (5), Watercat8 (4), Draya (6), Tom29193 (5), darthgohan1 (6), ricano4life (6), LugiaGirl (5), Mr Hobo (5), Tenebrae (5), amethystfyre (2) 

Please make sure to click me backz.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Houndour and got an Aron egg. Click it, pl0x.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> TheKillingDog (6), gordo1 (6), TotodileGirl (4), Demi (6), Sapphire Phoenix (6), Nikoking (6), chubster (5), cocozelle (6), Orisyke (4), Bobdapeach (2), Sorax2 (5), Watercat8 (4), Draya (6), Tom29193 (5), darthgohan1 (6), ricano4life (6), LugiaGirl (5), Mr Hobo (5), Tenebrae (5), amethystfyre (2)
> 
> Please make sure to click me backz.


I still dont get why everyone does that?
Most of them probably aren't online...
I just do it not caring if they do click back or not  .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I care... so... It'd be nice if they return the favor when they are online.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now we wait...
*waits*


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know how to see how old a pokemon is?
Or can I evolove a eevee as soon as it hatches?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

An Eevee can be evolved right away with a stone.  For Espeon/Umbreon, you need to get its happiness to full, meaning it needs enough clicks to get it to 200 happiness, I think.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

My Happiny must hatch before Nigel's.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need my Cranidos(?) to hatch so I can go legendary hunting!!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks for helping me hatch my first egg, a Slugma. 

Please click. All clicks will be returned.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I want my baltoy to hatch!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/AQp3AGxk <------Charmeleon Clone



http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12061 <----Pictures of Event Eggz

Click please!


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks all who helped hatch my Goldeen and Shellos. Please help and click!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AQp3AGxk
> 
> Wtf?


awesome! the mewtwo clone!!! its kinda normal that wymsy has it though...i mean she is the founder...
Clickeh plz


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has everything...

INCLUDING MY LATIAS!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AQp3AGxk <------Charmeleon Clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahaa thanks for this hub


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Imma get Azelf. All the other eggs are fail.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol many ppl have a latias now...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Imma get anything except Azelf. All the other eggs are win.


Yes.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* *censored.3.0* HELL






*censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0* I SAW A LATIOS AT THE SHELTER!!!!! BUT SOMEONE TOOK IT! D:<<<<<<

I'ma *censored.3.0* them up. >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* *censored.3.0* HELL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat was me  :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i c wat u did ther.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wish.

GAH. So angry.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh....no you didn't... >.> <.<


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Imma get Azelf. All the other eggs are fail.


YEs Azelf+Uxie+Mesprit are awesome > .
Not as awesome as eevee and it's evoloutions > .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry bout no click my grandma made me get off laptop if i have not clicked u please tell me sorry


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh mah new smoochum plz


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A grey egg with a red band across the back. It's supposed to be part of a pair. What is that?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine eggs that are crack i will click u back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noooooooooooo! I saw the Little Man, but it was after clicked to leave the page, and after I filled my party on accident with an egg I don't want! *Bangs head on table*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lulz. Click please.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all of yours hub now u click mine and everybody click mine lol


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

come on click


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine.


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click and make those 3 eggs hatch its my life dream


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wait 4 eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i will click back


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my first and second eggs and thank for helping me hatch my new ones


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my first and second eggs and thank for helping me hatch my new ones


well bump because a fangirl just make a topic about zac efron and  CLICK MY EGGS

and thank for helping me hatch em


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









1. Stop bumping.
2. People can only click your eggs once a day. 
3. Not everyone clicks.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally someone told him/her/it off xD


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well at least i thank u and sorry


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, please.


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

good evening everyone


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click my eggs, please.


Clicked.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> good evening everyone


Gentlemen.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

k silverstorm, me and you are now racing to hatch our happiny's. Care to place a bet? How about, whoever hatches theirs first gets 100 bells?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> k silverstorm, me and you are now racing to hatch our happiny's. Care to place a bet? How about, whoever hatches theirs first gets 100 bells?


I'll bet whatever I have on me that Nigel wins.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes winning at the mo


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ban him! Change his signature! Do SOMETHING!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a abuse of powers and unfair advantage, thus making it unsportsmanship. And Nigel get demoted.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lrn2sarcasm


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol'ed.





fftopic: AND MY NAME ISN'T DAN.


----------



## Horus (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's ben :O


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan. Dan.  ^_^


----------



## Sab (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Server reset's almost here!!! Click soon!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In my siggy


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Server reset!!! Clickeh!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my dragon eggs


----------



## John102 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





egg check


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this, i just got it and the describtion sounded peculiar. 

 It says its Very Rare


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> What's this, i just got it and the describtion sounded peculiar.
> 
> It says its Very Rare


Cresselia. We're Cresselia buddies! :yay:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> egg check


Shuppet


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click meh eggs and Pokeymans, I'll click back.


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dun have any but I'll click yours anyway.(;


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Allie_'G' said:
			
		

> I dun have any but I'll click yours anyway.(;


Click My Lapras egg, So Close To Hatching


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I have figured out how to get to the top of the online users list!

It puts the person who has clicked the most eggs in that 5 minute period, at the top, so click as many eggs as you can in 5 minutes and you should be near the top. Worked for me!


----------



## Allie_'G' (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Nigel's and ACdude's.

EDIT: Hatch yours ACdude


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I think I have figured out how to get to the top of the online users list!
> 
> It puts the person who has clicked the most eggs in that 5 minute period, at the top, so click as many eggs as you can in 5 minutes and you should be near the top. Worked for me!


How Come You Have A Heatran Egg That Only Needs Like 2000 Maturity?!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. Probably becauses its a really ugly legendary and no-one wants it so they only made it 2,000 maturity.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. It's Ready To Hatch!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stores it away in the PC forever so i never have to look at it again*


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked everyone on Pal Pad. Click back.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Just clicked everyone on Pal Pad. Click back.


clicked


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I think I have figured out how to get to the top of the online users list!
> 
> It puts the person who has clicked the most eggs in that 5 minute period, at the top, so click as many eggs as you can in 5 minutes and you should be near the top. Worked for me!


er, no, it's the one who last refreshed the page.

silly British guy.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John is right.

IT'S ON NIGEL!!!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOOT CROCKONAW!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH EGGS! SHIZZLIN'!


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoever took my Regice egg is a *censored.4.0*. I was looking through the shelter and I found a regice and some had already taken it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

I'll click back immediately.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regice is close to hatching!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*hands you a gun* Shoot me. D:
I REFRESHED OVER A TREASURE CHEST AFTER READING A TOPIC ABOUT ONE. D :


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> I'll click back immediately.


clicked


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John's at the top of the list!!!!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What list? =O (I know online list but where?)


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Egg Check.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John's at the top of the list!!!!


correction near the top


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tom29193 (5), ricano4life (5) 

Click back please.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

tom's not online ^^^^^^


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you do ^_^ .


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Tom29193 (5), ricano4life (5)
> 
> Click back please.


Clicked back


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want articuno...


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me eggs, I'll click back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

REGICE HATCHEED! :3


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Um... Egg Check plz?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Um... Egg Check plz?


Barboach


----------



## Niall (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone's!!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a one clicker called Eoin  .
I found a dragon scale today and a dusk stone.
Should I sell the Dragon scale?
Sold the dusk stone already  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eoin is Fitzy... He only clicks once since he has one egg


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wally evolved!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now it's even fatter. <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Now it's even fatter. <_<


You have bad taste....


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I have a one clicker called Eoin  .
> I found a dragon scale today and a dusk stone.
> Should I sell the Dragon scale?
> Sold the dusk stone already  .


i got the same one clicker.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. That must be it. Suuuuuuuuure.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

people click mine puurty please im Charmasnder1428 over there when i get back home in a few hours i return everyones clicks


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wally crushes Cresselia egg*

*Cresselia dies*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I think I have figured out how to get to the top of the online users list!
> 
> It puts the person who has clicked the most eggs in that 5 minute period, at the top, so click as many eggs as you can in 5 minutes and you should be near the top. Worked for me!


Hahahaha, you're funny. 

The online list refreshes every 5 minutes, at xx:x3 and xx:x8.  It puts you at the time when you were last active on the site, except if you had clicked within the last minute.  So if you click at 11:14:08am and then again at 11:14:37am, it counts the first one... so all you have to do is find a clock that's pretty close to the site's clock with seconds, and don't click on the site after xx:x1 or xx:x6 and then when it's at xx:x2:58 or something, refresh or something... I do this sometimes and I'm always in the first 8 or so.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ponyta egg. Click away!


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i see my problem now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs!

NIGEL MUST NOT WIN!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cresselia would beat Wailord while in its egg.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Eoin is Fitzy... He only clicks once since he has one egg


eoin is sinep...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well one of the Fitzys.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cresselia fails as a legendary.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I just hatched castform and went to the shelter to get something new that I don't already have... and grabbed a Snover, whatever that is... and then noticed a Happiny egg!!! I was so mad at myself for not noticing it... so I went to my party and threw my Caterpie in the PC, came back to the shelter, and it took like 3 refreshes but I found it and took it.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> So I just hatched castform and went to the shelter to get something new that I don't already have... and grabbed a Snover, whatever that is... and then noticed a Happiny egg!!! I was so mad at myself for not noticing it... so I went to my party and threw my Caterpie in the PC, came back to the shelter, and it took like 3 refreshes but I found it and took it.


i shall click


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> So I just hatched castform and went to the shelter to get something new that I don't already have... and grabbed a Snover, whatever that is... and then noticed a Happiny egg!!! I was so mad at myself for not noticing it... so I went to my party and threw my Caterpie in the PC, came back to the shelter, and it took like 3 refreshes but I found it and took it.


You must join the TBT Happiny contest.

Whoever hatched their Happiny first wins.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I shall click you back... I'm about to do clickbacks for everyone for today so far


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm

*looks for Happiny*


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it's going to be a bit late for that as they have had a head start  .


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaay! I'm close-ish to the top!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's no way I can win now... I only go on GPX like twice a day to clickback... a couple weeks ago I would hatch like 15 eggs a day... but it's not that much fun anymore.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> There's no way I can win now... I only go on GPX like twice a day to clickback... a couple weeks ago I would hatch like 15 eggs a day... but it's not that much fun anymore.


Still click so I can beat Nigel


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked ya back already SS


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*is second*


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gaah! I used darthgohan's method, and now I'm swamped.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Gaah! I used darthgohan's method, and now I'm swamped.


what's his method?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The refresh page at xx:x2:59 method.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> The refresh page at xx:x2:59 method.


how can you tell when the time is?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, pl0x.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click on the clock in the bottom right corner


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg checks.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that synchronized with the gts clock?

lol, i left, then when I came back this happened to me

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">kaighn (6/0), dolphin dudet (1/0), Lor (6/0), Dranter (6/0), black96 (4/0), Zelkova (6/0), Birchbark (6/0), cocozelle (6/0), Bash (5/0), Astrail (3/0), Mirrora (4/0), Swektiar (3/0), gargu (5/0), arlymaye (5/0), Sashing (4/0), Ispin (5/0), Dexter (5/0), Maugan (4/0), forthediehards (3/0), Jamaika (4/0), Nali (4/0), AndrePaz (4/0), Requiem (1/0), Jarres (4/0), darthgohan1 (4/7), Zaefyr (4/0), Emajj (2/0), Von Krieger (3/0), Lapsi4ka (4/0), Chansey (4/0), Kiori (4/0), SAKfan (4/0), skeptism (4/0), DJ Electrofuzz (4/0), amethystfyre (4/0), lord arceus (1/0), Esmee (4/0), Drake pk (1/0), Aether (1/0), raglflagl (4/0), garyette (3/0), Guymelefgirl1990 (4/0), zapdos1234 (4/0), Sunlight (4/0), Roxas123 (4/0), ColorOfLove84 (4/0), yukii (4/0), Tipper (5/0), hokian (5/0), angathol (3/0), palmedfire (2/0), nigel91 (4/6), lover (4/0), Android3q (4/0), juicebox20 (4/0), Nickle4aPickle (4/0), Zanshi222 (4/0), Dinogrrl (5/0), Chez (1/0), dannychic (5/0), niz (5/0), XdestructerX (5/0), santheria (5/0), Urby (5/0), BlueGirl17 (5/0), rosahege (5/0), Piranha (5/5)</div>


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

klikin dose eggz r a hassle


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I'M NEAR THE TOP!!!

Thank you clock abuse!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg checks.


^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Being near the top hatched 4 of my eggs


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> YES I'M NEAR THE TOP!!!
> 
> Thank you clock abuse!


i'm not far behind


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Egg checks.


Chikorita, Bulbasaur, Totodile, Combee, Feebas, not sure.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright.
Abandoning time >


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last is Clamperl


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
I'm totally abandoning that one.

Also, does anyone know what novelty eggs look like?
>_>


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which novelty egg?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. I've just heard about novelty eggs recently.
I know Missingno is one.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whats this?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver's gonna kill me... I just got Latias


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silver's gonna kill me... I just got Latias


nice


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm scared.


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why am I the unluckiest person on the GTS?

I've never gotten any rare/legendary/novelty pokemon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're dead....

So dead....

You're so dead you will wish you were never alive...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh shi-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're lucky Latias is my #3.

If it was Suicune or Latios, you _would_ be beyond dead.


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Why am I the unluckiest person on the GTS?
> 
> I've never gotten any rare/legendary/novelty pokemon.


Neither have I.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You're lucky Latias is my #3.
> 
> If it was Suicune or Latios, you _would_ be beyond dead.


heh.. i wanna get a latios now. I'm gonna try,


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You're lucky Latias is my #3.
> 
> If it was Suicune or Latios, you _would_ be beyond dead.


*Phew* Wait. Am I still gonna die then?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just not funny...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Why am I the unluckiest person on the GTS?
> 
> I've never gotten any rare/legendary/novelty pokemon.


I have like 4. Camp in the lab. I found Latias 'cos I look for the phrase "mysterious power"


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You die now.

*kills*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

are treeckos like rare or something?


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i is first on teh list.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANNA SUICUNE NOW.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I WANNA SUICUNE NOW.


.... :'( ......


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: D


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 4 too.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Hub - You dream destroyer :'(

@Nigel - You make people feel sad :'(


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm hunting for legendaries. Be vewy vewy qwiet.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'm hunting for legendaries. Be vewy vewy qwiet.


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>RAWR</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats this?
Lab Egg
A dark purple egg that is surprisingly light. It gives off a rather sinister vibe....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gastly.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Gastly.


figures...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Latias. <_<


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got two new eggs. Please click =3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Click my Latias. <_<


*censored.9.10*.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A yellow egg with a tan spot. The moment you look away from it, it moves to another space. whats this one


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee. :3 Why won't you click it Silver? D: I clicked Wally...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> A yellow egg with a tan spot. The moment you look away from it, it moves to another space. whats this one


Abra


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IMMA AT THE TOP, AGAIN!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh plz...right now im goin through my pal pad...


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pokemon clicked matt


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well good afternoon 
could u click plz?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new egg
click please


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2 new eggs...i was first and got MAJOR SWARMAGE!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ahh i saw the old man but i refreshed! =/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you haven;t clicked me yet today please do, I'll click you back.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I clicked you back..


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> If you haven;t clicked me yet today please do, I'll click you back.


I clicked you but I only had four eggs earlier since 2 were ready to hatch so feel free to click more of mine!

(I click you every morning since you're on my pal pad)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked em


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay, 2nd swarm of the day 
clickeh plz


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## John102 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please



fftopic: Sab, You owe me a sig.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## Sab (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic: Sab, You owe me a sig.


i knows


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked hare from charmander1428


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm breeding Shuckle with a Weedle, prepare to see some Shuckle eggs for some time.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =D


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok ill be back i go click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pikachu


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> ok ill be back i go click


Clicked yours.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> the_lone_wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


much thank you and i clicked your group back


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need 1 maybe 2 people clicks to my first egg and it will hatch i want to no what it is please i hate suspense


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I'm breeding Shuckle with a Weedle, prepare to see some Shuckle eggs for some time.


and i finally got my female corsola  should be gettin eggs soon, gonna find the shiny (silph scope), fill up a box, THEN breed for real


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I made badges/ranks for my group. 
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12009


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its not fair!


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## Lewis (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a laugh.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TOP OF THE ONLINE LIST!!!!

SWARM TIME!!!!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine they're all so close to hatching! (well, not the legendaries...)


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. :\


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't wait for Nigel to come back online....


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good Morning. Click Please.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Sliva: Omg your happiny hatched


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*is trying a new tactic*

click if you are an idiot


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> @Sliva: Omg your happiny hatched


Mine did too! Just a little later than Silver's.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Silva wins  .
Silva's prize issss
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ANOTHER SPOILER!!!! <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">!!!</div></div>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sachiko Rune (3/0), darthgohan1 (5/0), Draco Roar (5/0), Shy (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Silverstorms (7/7), Nali (5/0), Palm Island (5/0), gengareric (2/0), Lapsi4ka (5/0), Wulphy (5/0), KiraraDemon (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), exemplified (5/0), Malikia (5/0), AikoMoriko (5/0), Cheeta (4/0), haroldas (5/0), Tech (5/0), Mosaic dot Wav (5/0), GrooGruxKing (5/0), Kisuke (5/0), kaka958 (5/0), danny4yeux (5/0), Lupusek01 (5/0), Metal4good (5/0), Quaggie13 (1/0), Flandre (5/0), Moeheat (5/0), CatFiche (5/0), Vergilius (5/0), bluedog (5/0), Section8Schizo (5/0), icybrave (5/0), Thyson (5/0), hiead0 (4/0), Linebeck (5/0), Pokemorph Eevee (4/0), chrisking570 (5/0), Mirrora (5/0), Hoppip (5/0), DragonEmpressSeishin (5/0), Shiby (4/0), Fallingfeather (5/0), DarkKirtash (5/0), Potty (5/0), Pierick (5/0), silvermoon20276 (4/0), Keczis (5/0), Yasou (5/0), Flamer (1/0), zodiacdragon (5/0), EvilBlackWolf (5/0), baram (5/0), deathbunny9 (5/0), jessie9666 (5/0), daosythom (5/0), simi126 (1/0), IceZtar (4/0), senko (5/0) 

*Faints*


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs please, they need to hatch!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sachiko Rune (3/0), darthgohan1 (5/0), *Draco Roar (5/0)*, Shy (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Silverstorms (7/7), Nali (5/0), Palm Island (5/0), gengareric (2/0), Lapsi4ka (5/0), Wulphy (5/0), KiraraDemon (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), exemplified (5/0), Malikia (5/0), AikoMoriko (5/0), Cheeta (4/0), haroldas (5/0), Tech (5/0), Mosaic dot Wav (5/0), GrooGruxKing (5/0), Kisuke (5/0), kaka958 (5/0), danny4yeux (5/0), Lupusek01 (5/0), Metal4good (5/0), Quaggie13 (1/0), Flandre (5/0), Moeheat (5/0), CatFiche (5/0), Vergilius (5/0), bluedog (5/0), Section8Schizo (5/0), icybrave (5/0), Thyson (5/0), hiead0 (4/0), Linebeck (5/0), Pokemorph Eevee (4/0), chrisking570 (5/0), Mirrora (5/0), Hoppip (5/0), DragonEmpressSeishin (5/0), Shiby (4/0), Fallingfeather (5/0), DarkKirtash (5/0), Potty (5/0), Pierick (5/0), silvermoon20276 (4/0), Keczis (5/0), Yasou (5/0), Flamer (1/0), zodiacdragon (5/0), EvilBlackWolf (5/0), baram (5/0), deathbunny9 (5/0), jessie9666 (5/0), daosythom (5/0), simi126 (1/0), IceZtar (4/0), senko (5/0)
> 
> *Faints*


Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sachiko Rune (3/0), darthgohan1 (5/0), Draco Roar (5/0), Shy (5/0), nigel91 (5/0), Silverstorms (7/7), Nali (5/0), Palm Island (5/0), gengareric (2/0), Lapsi4ka (5/0), Wulphy (5/0), KiraraDemon (5/0), dgk3593 (5/0), exemplified (5/0), Malikia (5/0), AikoMoriko (5/0), Cheeta (4/0), haroldas (5/0), Tech (5/0), Mosaic dot Wav (5/0), GrooGruxKing (5/0), Kisuke (5/0), kaka958 (5/0), danny4yeux (5/0), Lupusek01 (5/0), Metal4good (5/0), Quaggie13 (1/0), Flandre (5/0), Moeheat (5/0), CatFiche (5/0), Vergilius (5/0), bluedog (5/0), Section8Schizo (5/0), icybrave (5/0), Thyson (5/0), hiead0 (4/0), Linebeck (5/0), Pokemorph Eevee (4/0), chrisking570 (5/0), Mirrora (5/0), Hoppip (5/0), DragonEmpressSeishin (5/0), Shiby (4/0), Fallingfeather (5/0), DarkKirtash (5/0), Potty (5/0), Pierick (5/0), silvermoon20276 (4/0), Keczis (5/0), Yasou (5/0), Flamer (1/0), zodiacdragon (5/0), EvilBlackWolf (5/0), baram (5/0), deathbunny9 (5/0), jessie9666 (5/0), daosythom (5/0), simi126 (1/0), *IceZtar (4/0)*, senko (5/0)
> 
> *Faints*


Good luck Silva XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Tentacool egg! Click it!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I bred my eevees XD .
Got a new egg  .
Also I have a one clicker called Pokecatcher :O .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved my Riolu finally.
Tomorrow I'll get Gengar. n__n


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Yay I bred my eevees XD .
> Got a new egg  .
> Also I have a one clicker called Pokecatcher :O .


lol, thats me.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs please, they need to hatch!!!!!


I wonder what's in my egg w/ a smile, i mena WTF????


----------



## Ricano (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mantyke
and click


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boooo! one clicker! Boooo!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuuuuuuunnn! lol

Clicked yours.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesh Boo you one clicker  !
If you read my journal you would hve seen I do not click one clickers  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Use Ban Nigel!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Use Ban Nigel!


Yeah > .
It will be finally super effective!  .


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you use evolutionary items?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my babies! they are almost hatched!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Use Ban Nigel!


k,

_*Nigel*_  bans silverstorms!

It was super effective!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> how do you use evolutionary items?


Just get your evoloution item and the optnios will go bold. You click on them and click evolove.
If it's happiness you must wait until their happiness is full at day time or night time.
If it's levels it's pretty straight forward  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

*A wild Storm appears!*

Storm used Counter!

Nigel got banned fainted!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> how do you use evolutionary items?


They just work by themselves.

CLICK MAH PETZ PLZ.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an upgrade and a porygon, but it won't let me evolve him


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silva gains 999999999999exp points  .


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish I had some items, and some pokemon egss that have hatched lol.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has anyone noticed that in the Pokemon Anime, Gary has 25 year old or so women following him around. When he starts of he's 10... ._.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please, i always click back.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickie please  .


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHY CAN'T I USE THE UPGRADE ON MY PORYGON!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kk, clicked.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> kk, clicked.


Thank you one clicker  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Piplup egg! Click it!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> New Piplup egg! Click it!


Clickied  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ kimmi2
why do you have a fred icon?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> @ kimmi2
> why do you have a fred icon?


I thought he looked familiar :O .


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

since i have no pics. of myself (that i want to show,lol.) i show one of fred because i look almost exactly like him.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

piplup egg GET!


click me, i click you back


----------



## pikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I ish jealous of your happiny egg Darth. D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> since i have no pics. of myself (that i want to show,lol.) i show one of fred because i look almost exactly like him.


your a boy?


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clcik them!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes im a boy.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o i thought you where a girl because you username
heh....

*walks away


----------



## Flame master (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi plz click my egg


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I ish jealous of your happiny egg Darth. D:




Ittook mesoooo long to find!  And nigel and silver beat me to getting one


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotz 2


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggz!


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a tauros


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> That's a tauros


Oh, cool thanks.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, my strategy of telling people I'll give their pokemon the wrong berry seems to be working, everyone seems to be clicking at least twice.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

xD Blackmail


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xD Blackmail


I surely wasn't going to bribe them.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not!


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WOULD BE BLASPHEMY!    

nice latias btw.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## pikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Suicune


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Suicune


O.O

*flees*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANTZ.

Click please!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where'd you get a suicuine? :O


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> where'd you get a suicuine? :O


not mine, I was just clicking random people and I saw one.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you did get one...

Silver would have murdered you by now.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yadadada clickity click click.


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> If you did get one...
> 
> Silver would have murdered you by now.


mhm


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pikachu and gastly!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Click pikachu and gastly!!!


NOA?...

lolwut


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Click pikachu and gastly!!!


You called? =)


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click l\l0\/\/


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plox


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I r at top of list.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs I will click back.


----------



## Sab (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs got some new one hatched some too

and the cool thing is i have the plus and minus pokemon


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the eggs yo!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Click the eggs yo!


will do in a sec
get mine too


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll get your before I go to bed.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked u back


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked my entire Pal Pad. Check to see if I clicked any of ya'll, to lazy to list the whole lists of people I click since I;m goin' to bed.

See ya'll in the morning!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clcik em, I want to get that Shaymin hatched by nightfall.


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

regice hatched. <3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can has Absol? : D

Click please.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm fully clicked back right now.  Evolved metapod to butterfree, and weedle to kakuna... time to get vileplume now.   if you click mine i'll clickyours later today


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots a few new eggs if people get time click um please ill return the clicks when i get back from arghh shoping


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found a Level 5 Gulpin in the shelter


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (4), ricano4life (5), darthgohan1 (6)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Shaymin is a few clicks away from hatching. D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just found a Level 5 Gulpin in the shelter


LOLOLOL.

Previous owner is Horus.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine there in first spoiler. THEY ONLY GOT 2 DAYS LEAVED!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> Please click mine there in first spoiler. THEY ONLY GOT 2 DAYS LEAVED!!!!!


Leaved?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> spazmaster1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I think he meant left


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  found a Lustrous orb!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  found a Lustrous orb!


what does that summon?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Palkia.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Palkia.


But you dont like Palkia. Are you gonna sell it?


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky-Clicky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, make 50k!  Chances are lab-stalkers will get it anyway, not you... might as well get a free itemfinder or amulet coin. 

And I'm fully clickbacked now


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does teh Silph Scope do?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there are eggs in the daycare it will show which each one is.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it identify's what pokemon the eggs are...something like that  .


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the daycare... so if you're breeding a couple pokemon and wanna keep only one type of pokemons eggs for yourself its kinda helpful.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bought the Silph Scope.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait like it's gender and type or what it is?
I thought if you bred pokemon you could already know what it is? 
:huh:


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you breed two different pokemon together.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

From what I've heard, it just shows you the actual egg... so if you're breeding a Mankey and Rhyhorn, for example, and you check the daycare and there's 2 eggs, you'll be able to see the design on the eggs... and be like, oh, I wanted a 2nd mankey so i can keep this wgg, instead of randomly guessing and hoping u get lucky


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> From what I've heard, it just shows you the actual egg... so if you're breeding a Mankey and Rhyhorn, for example, and you check the daycare and there's 2 eggs, you'll be able to see the design on the eggs... and be like, oh, I wanted a 2nd mankey so i can keep this wgg, instead of randomly guessing and hoping u get lucky


...

I DUN GET IT.

I want Shiny Shuckle.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (4)

Btw, does anybody know why my phione is still in its egg even though it hatched? (Look at my daycare couple on my profile.)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't figure out how to use my Oval stone <_<


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Answer my question on page 480 please. D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOW DO I USE A STONE?!
I want my Froslass.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> HOW DO I USE A STONE?!
> I want my Froslass.


You can't get a froslass. Your snorunt is a boy. You can only use a dawn stone on a girl...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

dsdflfdokjfg
z
gmdzgljdfgh stf
jhgk
hgxjzfl;hfdjdg[fjgmxjmhkfjlfdgfdzgkldfSDJGIOZGV

fdfg
dhkgmzfjgfnoijxhbmloc
bnxm v
gxfhkjbmn
vcnx

*Seizure


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh you have got to be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me...

Look what I just found in the lab...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh you have got to be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me...
> 
> Look what I just found in the lab...
> 
> ...


 :throwingrottenapples: OM*G stop stealing all the good eggs. D:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Oh you have got to be *censored.3.0*ing kidding me...
> 
> Look what I just found in the lab...
> 
> ...


Ewwwwwww....


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But Palkia is ugly. XD So you can have that.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* OFF.

*censored.3.0*ing abandon it. Now. >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And I sold my Lustrous orb about an hour ago.....

WHY THE *censored.3.0* DO I KEEP GETTING PALKIAS?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs, pl0x.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> And I sold my Lustrous orb about an hour ago.....
> 
> WHY THE *censored.3.0* DO I KEEP GETTING PALKIAS?!?!?!?!?!


Because they PHAIL.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> And I sold my Lustrous orb about an hour ago.....
> 
> WHY THE *censored.3.0* DO I KEEP GETTING PALKIAS?!?!?!?!?!


uhh you dont have to pick it up


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Dialga >_<


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said

And I sold my Lustrous orb about an hour ago.....

WHY THE *censored.3.0* DO I KEEP GETTING PALKIAS?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Are you *censored.2.0*ting me? :/
Fail. lololololololololol


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah coz diagla is really pink and purple... lol


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> And I sold my Lustrous orb about an hour ago.....
> 
> WHY THE *censored.3.0* DO I KEEP GETTING PALKIAS?!?!?!?!?!


Lucky.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....

I read the "shines like a gem" bit then clicked....


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To use stones to evolve pokemon juts go on options. It should be bold and click evolve pokemon. It will tell you what it will use to evolve it and what it will turn into. Press accept  .


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Repost since I don't think anybody saw this...

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (4)

Btw, does anybody know why my phione is still in its egg even though it hatched? (Look at my daycare couple on my profile.)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 Click this! Also when you abandon an egg and it says something about not being able to reclaim it again, does that mean you can NEVER get that egg/Pokemon again?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Repost since I don't think anybody saw this...
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> ...


*is clicking people now.

Ctrl + F5 should fix that.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Click this! Also when you abandon an egg and it says something about not being able to reclaim it again, does that mean you can NEVER get that egg/Pokemon again?


Not the exact egg.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Click this! Also when you abandon an egg and it says something about not being able to reclaim it again, does that mean you can NEVER get that egg/Pokemon again?


You can get that pokemon again.
Just not that particular egg...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I abandon lets say a Magikarp called Bob. Then I see a Magikarp called Tom. Can I get that? Or does it mean if I see "Bob" as an egg or pokemon I can't get him?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt work.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Bob and Tom.

You can get that same pokemon anytime you see it. You just cant get Bob again.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. I see. Thanks!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I  need to hatch these eggs NOW!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Baltoy Nigel.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Er..

I found a Gracedia flower... I used it and I till haven't seen a Shaymin egg.

lolwut happened.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone snatched it. XD


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Er..
> 
> I found a Gracedia flower... I used it and I till haven't seen a Shaymin egg.
> 
> lolwut happened.


How did you use it? ?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That fast though?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> That fast though?


There are about 500 people online at least sooo yea.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take the egg out of the daycare first.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:I

This is the second time I've had a Gracedia Flower, used it, and never found the Shaymin egg.

*censored.3.0*...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I did. It didnt work so I put it back in.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time you get one sell it. And get a item finder. It increases your chances of getting a treasure box. Then you can start using the items you find in the boxes.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> I did. It didnt work so I put it back in.


clear your cache.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When you use the gracedia flower where does the egg end up?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The itemfinder does not increase the chance of finding a treasure chest.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^

This


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to do that but I was to stupid. xD

I'mma go search for another item... for the next hour or so.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...I am second on users online... I DIDN'T EVEN WANT TO BE!!! D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote or it didn't happen.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut.

Btw has anybody seen a jirachi egg yet? ._.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where does the ledgenary egg show up once you summon the pokemon?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me proof...

Gawd.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof for what? ._.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Where does the ledgenary egg show up once you summon the pokemon?


I believe it shows up in the Lab.

You gotta be quick to grab it though, or you'll end up like me. xD


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^

Btw nice avatar. =D Hidan ftw.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Thanks. Hidan rules.

Anyways... egg check?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shieldon


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay.

Click my eggs please! I'll return the favor!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why aren't you in my palpad yet? XD Clicking and added.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicking and adding you back. xP


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*closes up manga* Off to play platinum. XD Btw, whats the chances of seeing the little man? W/numbers please. XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> *closes up manga* Off to play platinum. XD Btw, whats the chances of seeing the little man? W/numbers please. XD


Not sure on numbers, but I know it's slimish... I still haven't seen him since I've registered.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I should go play platinum  .
Also how can I get on the online user list? How do I get active? I always click peoples eggs?


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do you see the online list? ._.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Where do you see the online list? ._.


Right hand side of the site, it's by the Chat link which is by the Log Out link which is by your username. xP


----------



## pikachu (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thankies. XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any time.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. All will be returned.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check on my third to last egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Onix I think.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Egg check on my third to last egg.


Look at the heritage


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Info about the Silph Scope:

When you have eggs in the daycare, there's an option underneath them asking if you want to use the Siph Scope. 

If you click yes, it shows you the the two eggs patterns instead of the regular, blank eggs.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked silver.

Can you breed legendary pokemon?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked silver.
> 
> Can you breed legendary pokemon?


With Ditto.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Natu hatched! ^.^


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. 

I want a ditto. What is the description of one?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only legendary that can breed with Ditto is Manaphy.

And you get Phiones, not another Manaphy.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so can you breed legendary pokemon?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No you cant breed legendaries.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> No you cant breed legendaries.


Oh, OK. 

I always see people here with legends, how do you get them?

Also, how rare is the little man?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Depends if you call Phione and Rotom a legenday, I guess.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Depends if you call Phione and Rotom a legenday, I guess.


I do! xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both have strong arguments for and against.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotom = Once able to catch

Phione = With Manaphy

Manaphy = Legendary

End of story.


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always see people here with legends, how do you get them so fast?

Also, how rare is the little man?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither points are valid.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OBJECTION*

Yes they are.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky Icky Pwease


----------



## Robin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rebma girl said:
			
		

> Clicky Icky Pwease


click what?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched a Piplup 
Click me, I click you 

and happiny hatched!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry just click my 4 : D


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

according to nintendo, Phione is a legendary and rotom is not. 

Click my eggs!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^click


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all of yors garrett, click back please


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

jus did


----------



## Sab (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked 4 sab


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my gastly only has a few more to go!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

will do Sab.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me and ill click as soon as possible. 

EDIT : Dont forget about my plushies please!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click ums.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK M,O-FO


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> CLICK M,O-FO


I r not click since you call me that.
>:l


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please,
Pokemon eggs, Dragon Eggs, and plushies please!!!!
Ill click back as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is this


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fail.

Now I r sure not to click you today.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're only hurting ur self by not getting my clicks


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err...

Not really. : D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked you kimmi, and got you before xela


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Nikoking (3), John102 (4), chubster (6), Bobdapeach (4), Watercat8 (1), LugiaGirl (6), Mr Hobo (3), Tenebrae (5), gordo1 (6), ShayminFTW (4)

If you are on this list, please click.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is the site down for everyone?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yes


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not anymore. (For me)


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Not anymore. (For me)


Back up for me too 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ricano (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Done!


all clicked before I head to bed


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Done!


clicked backed


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked / in the process of clicking a bunch of people, click me back please 
got you back already draco, thanks for the clicks


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Clicked / in the process of clicking a bunch of people, click me back please
> got you back already draco, thanks for the clicks


i clicked yours backs


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks 

it just reset again!  i was able to click everyone a second time!  weird!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Clicked / in the process of clicking a bunch of people, click me back please
> got you back already draco, thanks for the clicks


No probs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think i have the most cool eggs look at them i got a pair


----------



## Flame master (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

good moring


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hi pleae click because i want to hatch tonight or today or whatever lol


----------



## Flame master (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

done


----------



## Link (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zomg I went away and now I got lots of pokaymanz.! XD


----------



## Link (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/files/img/7/248/AQx5AwLl/image.png

Shiny?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

[quote="]http://gpxplus.net/files/img/7/248/AQx5AwLl/image.png

Shiny?[/quote]you cant tell if a pokemon is shiny from their egg


----------



## Orange (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know if any of you clicked me, but I didn't have internetconnection from Monday till Thursday.


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz! i got some new eggs


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/AGR4AGN3

Must...resist....urge to kill.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs.

Click please.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You didn't click me back, you douche.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. =)


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicekd all in my pal pad.
Also how come anything I do I never end up on active user list?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AGR4AGN3
> 
> Must...resist....urge to kill.


He's a mod. =P


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well duh....


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He your speaking about is a she. ._. (Commander W. is a girl.)


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix for my two new eggs plz.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Swarm came my way. ._.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a good thing...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But it will take so long to click back. D:


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Honestly I never get onto the online user list  .
What counts as doing something? Does warming a egg count?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Honestly I never get onto the online user list  .
> What counts as doing something? Does warming a egg count?


Yes.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I still don't get on :/ .


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet


HAX


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Tom29193 (4), nigel91 (6), ricano4life (5), darthgohan1 (6), Piranha (6),


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet
> 
> 
> HAX


UBER HAX!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK CLICK CLICK PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


(ill click back)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER UBER HAX.

He didn't have a Dialga yesterday.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like super uber hax >_< .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this? "A purple egg with a bizarrely shaped blue blotch on the front. This blue blotch shines like a beautiful crystal. The egg emits a mysterious power."


----------



## Orange (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's this? "A purple egg with a bizarrely shaped blue blotch on the front. This blue blotch shines like a beautiful crystal. The egg emits a mysterious power."


Sableye I think.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's this? "A purple egg with a bizarrely shaped blue blotch on the front. This blue blotch shines like a beautiful crystal. The egg emits a mysterious power."


*censored.3.0*!!

DIALGA GET IT QUICK

Wrong one. Sorry. ollolol


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg ._.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still clicking my swarm. ._.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Still clicking my swarm. ._.


Me too.

;_;


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked yer eggs hub.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/AQxmAmL4 

HOLYSHI- THATS ALOT OF CLICKERS.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

peoples get time then can click mine purty please


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked yer eggs Pikachu..
click mine pl0x lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/AGN3Zmp1

The hell?...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im busy clicking my swarm. And when theres one person left, 2 more rows come in. ._.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF IS THAT.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> WTF IS THAT.


I don't have a *censored.3.0*ing clue...


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohhh... Now that I think of it, I think its primal dialga...


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my oh my to know the unknown.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, pikachu has a lot to do! SO MANY CLICKERS AT ONCE!!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg please
and I'll click yers


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ive clicked yours jojo


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Ohhh... Now that I think of it, I think its primal dialga...


...What?


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click um please!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> it just reset again!  i was able to click everyone a second time!  weird!


also people i clicked it said i didnt click them o.0


----------



## Orange (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new egg. *Click.*


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dialga in PMD2.

It's Dialga gone crazy because Temporal Tower is collapsing.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/Ray+Howlet
> 
> 
> HAX


lol the dude has no life if u couldnt tell xP


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please people click my Dragon Cave Egss are gnna die in 2 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs please


----------



## airhead (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click if you want


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ccccccccccclick


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are the people that ruin the game.  he's probably in the lab refreshing constantly for about 11 hours a day.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mhmm. >=[

Click please.


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh plz


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who clicked mine I click back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please.
EDIT: Hey, 5000th post!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks needed please D:


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicks needed please D:


I did.

Click mine please!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg please


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked hub


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> clicked hub


Only four clicks?...

>.>


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky please


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicky please


Clicked


----------



## Orange (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w<big>00</big>t, MissingNo. changed forms!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

people who have not clicked please click there about to hatch


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still not getting on the user list  .


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

weird works for me CLICK


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2 OF MY EGGS ARE GOING TO HATCH SOON, PLEASE CLICK THEM!!!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mai egg


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got 3 more eggs and All my others hatched.
The ones that hatched were: Doduo, Oddish, Surskit,Venonat, Goldeen, and Cubone.
Oh and click my new ones and feed my pokemon too.

Clicked on JoJo, GordoBordo, and Kimmi2's eggs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new Tropius egg


----------



## Orange (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You all say you want clicks, but you need to click back too.

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
PrincessPrincess (6), Natalie27 (6), Draco Roar (4), Snackfast (6), gordo1 (6)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It takes me time to click eggs, jeezz ._.


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plox


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please my togepe egg


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click dragons and pokemon please.


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got new eggs so plz click everyone!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> i got new eggs so plz click everyone!!


clicked all dragons.


----------



## Sab (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked urs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked this page and everyone on Pal Pad.

You know who you are.

Edit: Found a Smeargle in the Shelter


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did you click mine? >_>

Owait, I clicked yours.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got two swarms pretty quick. x]


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I got two swarms pretty quick. x]


This

p_q


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm Back! Gosh, I've Got Alot Of Catch Up Clicking To Do.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 468-504 Click Back Please
Osiris6 (5), darthgohan1 (6), nigel91 (5), Orisyke (5), Silverstorms (6), Deathparty666 (5), roflSean (5), nephewjack (5), Pokecatcher10 (6), Draco Roar (3), John102 (4), chubster (6), Tom29193 (4), Otaku (3), pokemon2121 (6), TheKillingDog (6), Piranha (6), whocares (3), TigerBurrell (6), Hareburrell (6), gordo1 (6), Alecks (5), Cin (6), Stuurknuppel (5), PrincessPrincess (6), CubeB (1), Natalie27 (6), Snackfast (6), Tenebrae (5), Nikoking (6)


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

purty please someone click mine since im going out of town tomorrow


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

gordo1 (6), Pokecatcher10 (6), PrincessPrincess (1) 

If you're one of these people please pay back the favor :/


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like I said earlier , it takes me time to click peoplez eggs ._.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh pl0x, im back and ready to click!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked back if u have not clicked my eggs please clickl


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my tokapee eggs it gonna hatch 2 people click it


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this just shows how many people like pokemon :\


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click the egg


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

almost there please click it

10 MORE


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gordo STOP! 
you always ask for us to click and you never click back, plus you keep posting every 20mins...
its getting really annoying!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> gordo STOP!
> you always ask for us to click and you never click back, plus you keep posting every 20mins...
> its getting really annoying!


^This.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> gordo STOP!
> you always ask for us to click and you never click back, plus you keep posting every 20mins...
> its getting really annoying!


What he said. D:

Dunspaaaaaarce <3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i click back


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click us first then we will click you seal person.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg Check.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> gordo STOP!
> you always ask for us to click and you never click back, plus you keep posting every 20mins...
> its getting really annoying!


Yes, it gets *censored.3.0*ing annoying.. >.>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Click us first then we will click you seal person.


Seal person just returns one click when you click him.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> pikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone in Pal Pad.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Egg Check.


Erm... Illumise Or Volbeat, Whatever The Read One Is, Quiet Sure It's Volbeat Though.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In About 30 Mins, I'll Be Clicking Pages 468 - ??? (Whatever The Last Page For This thread Is)


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pages 146-505 

EDIT: Osiris6 (5), nigel91 (5), Orisyke (5), Silverstorms (6), Deathparty666 (4), roflSean (5), nephewjack (6), IceZtar (5), John102 (4), Pokecatcher10 (6), Draco Roar (3), chubster (6), Tom29193 (5), pokemon2121 (6), Sorax2 (6), TheKillingDog (6), Piranha (6), whocares (3), TigerBurrell (6), Hareburrell (6), gordo1 (6), Charmander1428 (6), Alecks (5), Cin (6), Stuurknuppel (5), Commander Wymsy (6), PrincessPrincess (6), CubeB (5), Natalie27 (6), airhead (1), Nikoking (6), Pike (6) 


Also Sorry For Tripple Posting.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got u back acdude


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, Click my Pokemon eggs, ill click yours l8r today. o and the 2 spirit tomb eggs are different. i click on peoples who interact with mines 2. i clicked this page and last page and the page before that. 

Egg Check!


I bred this and gots no idea what type it is.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still dont understand whats so great about this...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pielover6 said:
			
		

> I still dont understand whats so great about this...


like pringles
once you pop the fun dont stop


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? umm ok then...


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I broke the 10 000 mark in the shop  .


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Picked up a torchic egg in shelter.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky. Hatch the Horsea!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Lucky. Hatch the Horsea!


IT WAS SHINY!!!
LOOK!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ZoMG! LUCKY!


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked everyone's on this page... plz click mine!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my dargon hatchiling they only got a few more hours leaved to live HELP ME!!! btw there in the first spoiler


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked and clicked!


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				spazmaster1996 said:
			
		

> please click my dargon hatchiling they only got a few more hours leaved to live HELP ME!!! btw there in the first spoiler


clicked 
plz click back


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Orange (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let the clicking begin!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Let the clicking begin!


Clicked yours.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked this page and last


----------



## Sky master (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i can tell you the pokemon your egg will hatch into


----------



## Orange (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Trikki and pokeboy back.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please hatch my dragon eggs before they DIE!!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked my Pal Pad. Check if you're on it.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## Nightray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh puh-lease


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you click mine


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


Click'd


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JUST GOT MY FIRST SHINY!  Shiny Bagon 
It hatched and was green... and if you don't know I really only played the first 2 Pokemon games... so I'm like, isn't this guy supposed to be blue?  But wasn't totally sure... then it said shiny!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> JUST GOT MY FIRST SHINY!  Shiny Bagon
> It hatched and was green... and if you don't know I really only played the first 2 Pokemon games... so I'm like, isn't this guy supposed to be blue?  But wasn't totally sure... then it said shiny!


...

o_e

Say Darth...
Would you mind if you...step into this dark, cold ally with me?...

I has chock-O-lats. ;3

HeeHee~

Click please


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i believe it's tbt's first shiny.  amirite?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i believe it's tbt's first shiny.  amirite?


No.. You're not right. ._.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> JUST GOT MY FIRST SHINY!  Shiny Bagon
> It hatched and was green... and if you don't know I really only played the first 2 Pokemon games... so I'm like, isn't this guy supposed to be blue?  But wasn't totally sure... then it said shiny!


nigel has a shiny horsea i think...


----------



## Nightray (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs =]


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mines


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> JUST GOT MY FIRST SHINY!  Shiny Bagon
> It hatched and was green... and if you don't know I really only played the first 2 Pokemon games... so I'm like, isn't this guy supposed to be blue?  But wasn't totally sure... then it said shiny!


HA! i got a shiny horsea today earlier than you! In your face! =D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click mine! =)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned, Darth.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel... I officially love you
 <_<


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww. thanks!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.  Would you trade your horsea for my bagon if it were possible?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Horsea ! <333

I want my Dunsparce o.e


The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
gordo1 (6), John102 (4), roflSean (5), Shin Azure (4), Otaku (3), Watercat8 (6), OMGLOLZORS (3), Alecks (5), ricano4life (5), Tom29193 (5), Toad Kart 64 (3), Aerogyp29 (6), Hikaru Lanford (1), MooseMan (6), nigel91 (5)


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. I like things that I accomplish myself. I'm gonna evolve horsea into a kingdra! I have a dragon scale ready.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna evolve Bagon to shiny salamence 
You'll probably evolve yours first though.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> clicky.


i clicked


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

gordo1 (6), Nikoking (6), Draco Roar (5), Natalie27 (6), Trikki (6), TigerBurrell (6)


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked yours pokeboy


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Horsea >:O .
Well I'm gonna breed a million eevees so one of them HAS to be shiny  .


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> What's this?


I think Gligar, I may be wrong though


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Isn't that event on today?
Where we can get Darkrai and an Azelf?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, idk. D:

Anyone else have a Shiny Pokemon?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Isn't that event on today?
> Where we can get Darkrai and an Azelf?


Monday.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are your eggs Silver?
I don't recognize them at all.
And thanks for the info :3


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> What's this?


its illumise


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so, it'd say it'd be in a pair or something. But I dunno D:


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a Illumise. I think it's a gligar like Nigel (I think) said  .


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Actually I think this event week is only 4 days, Tues - Fri.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palkia, Porygon, Happiny,Makuhita, Tropius.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Isn't that event on today?
> Where we can get Darkrai and an Azelf?


wat event?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes! Dunsparce hatched! <3


----------



## Horus (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice Bagon Gohan >_>


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12061


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o kool, the darkrai is givin out to any1 with out a event pokemon.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, I want another Darkrai D:


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will these eggs be givin to random people or all? with whom have a space in there party


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click... somehow xO


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click... somehow xO


Clicked you, since you're in my Pal Pad.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
clicked back


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got new dragon eggs so click them plz
o and ill click back!


----------



## Orange (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A Big Mushroom is useless, right?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes. Sell it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are 800-1000 eggs of each pokemon, they will be given out to people who have been online at one point in the last two weeks...
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>did you even read what was written before???</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Nigel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that online on the website or online on the forum?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was on the top of the list DD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Actually _read_what's in the link next time.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure its the web site


----------



## Orange (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yes. Sell it.


Wow, that almost doubles my points.  :O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DDDD:

Still clicking back swarm Dx


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not gonna be here on Monday after 1pm guys D: . Still click though  .
I will be back on Friday a bit after midday  .
Hopefully I will get a Azelf > .


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY, I'M DONE CLICKING BACK THE SWARM.


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i need some clickage plz


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs, pl0x.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Nice Bagon Gohan >_>


thanks 

and im 100% sure its online on the website in the past 2 weeks nigel 

click if u havent yet, ill get you back


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks 
how come you dont have any pokemon eggs sab!


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cuz i'm not a Pokemon person =P


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Yawn* Please Click My Eggies, I'll Click Back As Soon As It Resets, By The way, Nice Shiney Bagon DarthGohan1 B)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 4 eggs


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> *Yawn* Please Click My Eggies, I'll Click Back As Soon As It Resets, By The way, Nice Shiney Bagon DarthGohan1 B)


clicked. plz click back


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Sab's.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I'll click back when I get home later tonight!


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my poor poor cold eggs somebody please click um ill return your clicks to yours.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ Clicked

Also clicked deathparty.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub12  pokes a rock

La-Dee-Doo-Da...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

u lcikc mine 1st I'll click urs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> u lcikc mine 1st I'll click urs


Why only 4 clicks?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^^done


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked sabs too


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ^ and ^^


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could Somebody Please Post A Picture Of A Magbey Egg For Me?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click


I already clicked yours, and you didn't click back D:

Happened twice now.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLIKC SOME/MOST HAVE ALMOST HATCHED!


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> PLEASE CLIKC SOME/MOST HAVE ALMOST HATCHED!


clicked. plz click back


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer gordobordo Your A Little Hog xD


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pikabolts


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked. : D


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, 6th On Users Online List


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKEH!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah eggs, please!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mah eggs and hatchees.


----------



## Sab (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

going to sleep. plz click mine if u haven't yet


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> *Yawn* Please Click My Eggies, I'll Click Back As Soon As It Resets, By The way, Nice Shiney Bagon DarthGohan1 B)


Thanks 
And Sab... who cares, join in on the fun


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I Found A Magma Rock ,What Does It Summon?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

somebody click my eggs ill click back!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click and feed


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I Found A Magma Rock ,What Does It Summon?


Anybody?!


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click and feed


You Can Only Click And Feed Pokemon In your Party.
So All the Pokemon In Your Siggy That You Are Asking People To Feed Are Useless..


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please and yes i hatched a mudkip


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not totally sure... but if I were you I'd sell it for 50k... chances are you won't get it... someone who always refreshes in the lab will


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got 2 new eggs click all and the new ones

OMG  i just hatched 2 eggs sweet


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click please and feed


Stop Asking People To Click And Feed, Seriously You Do It Every 5 Seconds, And Like I Said You Can Only Feed Pokemon In Your Party And You Only have Eggs, So You Should Be Saying Click My Eggs (Not Feed)
And You Never Click Back 


roflSean (5), John102 (4), chubster (6), pokemon2121 (6), TheKillingDog (6), TigerBurrell (6), *gordo1 (6)*, Alecks (5), Cin (6), , CubeB (5), Natalie27 (6), airhead (1), Nikoking (6), Oryx (6), Nori (6)


Yes Thats Right.. I Gave You A Full House And You Don't Repay The Favour!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, gordo.,.. it's been 4 minutes since you last asked for clicks, and 2 posts above... I will warn you for spamming if you keep it up...


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm Gonna Sell It Anyways, Cause It Will Either Summon A Groudon Or Ugly fugly Heatran, And The Lab Stalkers Will Get IT Anyways,  But I'm Just Curious Of What It Will Summon.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i edited and i know that i hatched 2 new eggs and i was excited i do click back just tell me you clicked mine duh


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it summons heatran...so...SELL IT!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok
yeah idk why people wouldnt just take a free item finder or amulet coin or silph scope 
good choice


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already Did, And Thank You xD. And Sorry, My Computer Doesn't Let Me Click Dragon Eggs 

EDIT: Bought An Item Finder , Next Up Is An Amulet Coin


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it actually make much of a difference?  it seems like finding items is so random... i havent found one for probably a week and a half... and the last time i found one i got 2 in one day


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Itemfinder: 50,000  A device used to detect items that are nearby.  *It will sometimes raise your chances of randomly finding items.* Limited to 1 per customer.
^ Think That Is It.
Lol Gordobordo Is Seriously Strange, I Go Off At Him/Her and He/She Still Doesn't Click My Eggs, I Put A Reminder In My Journal Never To Click His/Her Eggs Since He/She Never Clicks Back.

EDIT: About 17 More Minutes, Then I Can start Clicking Again, Clicking Pages 470 - Last Page On This Topic (Excluding Dragons, Dragon Eggs And Gordobordo)


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked yours eggs had to get off my dog was at the door


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So sorry you can click mine i will click back just make it clear you clicked mine


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone identify my new batch of eggs please?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i need help validating my account! i cant do it and i looked every where for answers. well the last few questions is the only thing i need help 

and besides that, OMG 



 im so happy!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> i need help validating my account! i cant do it and i looked every where for answers. well the last few questions is the only thing i need help
> 
> and besides that, OMG
> 
> ...


read the *first page of this thread* very carefully


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Can someone identify my new batch of eggs please?


The first 3 are riolu, sunkern and lapras... idk the last 2


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starly and Chatot.

ALL YOU HEATRAN HATERS WILL BURN IN A VOLCANO!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please, And I'll try to click yers.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Click my eggs please, And I'll try to click yers.


^^CliciyCicked^^ :3


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs =D!


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Click my eggs =D!


Clicky Clicky ^


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Prrettyyy
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwH3ZwN1


Please Click Back; 
IceZtar (5), Trikki (6), Pokecatcher10 (6), John102 (4), chubster (5), Tom29193 (5), Draco Roar (5), darthgohan1 (6), Otaku (3), Sorax2 (2), Snackfast (2), Orisyke (5), PrincessPrincess (6), mossfan513 (6)


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Prrettyyy
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwH3ZwN1


How do you have so many legendaries?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Mine It's some Random I Found Lol. I Don't Got No Legenderies.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I'm Off To Hit The Hay Now, Cya Peoples.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry just came on >_< .
Clicking everyone in friend rooster  .


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please. :3


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I can get on the online user list now  .
How come it wont let me get up again though?
I 'm on it but I want to be on top  .


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click both of yours iceztar and pikachu plz click back


----------



## Anna (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE <3


----------



## Majora (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh cool!


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sab, I clicked your dragons... but there's nothing to clik on the page... do I just need to click them on TBT unlike pokemon eggs?


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky Icky Please


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got some dragon eggs. Click, please.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my 4 eggs plzz


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

IceZtar (5), Otaku (4), Anna123 (6), TheKillingDog (6), darthgohan1 (6), nephewjack (3)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky plz!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Sab, I clicked your dragons... but there's nothing to clik on the page... do I just need to click them on TBT unlike pokemon eggs?


ya u just need to click them on tbt


clicked urs back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stoopid Nigel. Tropius is mine


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked yours


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> clicky plz!


clicked yours


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Stoopid Nigel. Tropius is mine


yeah well, Palkia is mine!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Actually, tropius is _*mine*_


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking my Pal Pad and everyone who clicked me now. If you haven't already, please click my eggs!


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

btw, how can you tell if an egg is shiny?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> btw, how can you tell if an egg is shiny?


unless its an easter buneary...you have to wait till it hatches...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i clicked every1s from this page to 516(im bored)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Actually, tropius is _*mine*_


Nu uh.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

IceZtar (5), Anna123 (6), TheKillingDog (6), darthgohan1 (6), nephewjack (3), Silverstorms (5), PrincessPrincess (6), gordo1 (6), chubster (5), Pokecatcher10 (6), Piranha (6), Tenebrae (5), Deathparty666 (5), Charmander1428 (6) 
cant wait till the event thing, i hope i get one


----------



## Orange (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And Gulpin is mine.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I give up on this can you help me?

 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">If you have a question about how to edit your signature or want to report a bug you spotted in the Trainer Shot Maker, where would you post it?
Interactive -> Global Pok


----------



## Orange (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> I give up on this can you help me?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">If you have a question about how to edit your signature or want to report a bug you spotted in the Trainer Shot Maker, where would you post it?
> Interactive -> Global Pok


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cick mine plz


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks sab and pokeboy.  im going to get you back in a sec pokeboy


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> thanks sab and pokeboy.  im going to get you back in a sec pokeboy


hey i sent u a friend request on live i'm xsike21x


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickems.


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clickems.


clicked u. click back plz


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk


----------



## Lewis (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does the event start?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What does the event start?


Here http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12061 and i clicked your eggs

Oh and Xeladude i clicked your eggs

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

IceZtar (5), Anna123 (6), TheKillingDog (6), nephewjack (3), Silverstorms (5), PrincessPrincess (6), gordo1 (6), chubster (5), Pokecatcher10 (6), Piranha (6), Tenebrae (5), Deathparty666 (5), Charmander1428 (6), Alecks (5)

mmmm...


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone click my dragon eggs if you do ill click back!


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Can someone click my dragon eggs if you do ill click back!


i clicked all 4 of your dragon eggs gallade


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked DarthGohan

Nice shiny bagon.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked DarthGohan
> 
> Nice shiny bagon.


thanks 
clicked you back.  you'vve got several almost ready to hatch


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*steals shiny bagon.*


----------



## Robin (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am hoping they will be ready for tomorrow.

I am now going on a clicking spree, so all who are clicked, please return the favor.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When does the event start guys? i know it was sometime late this month


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To everyone who clicked me yesterday, sorry I wasn't on. :/


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it starts tuesday and goes till friday.  be sure to have an open spot in your party


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> it starts tuesday and goes till friday.  be sure to have an open spot in your party


k ty :]


----------



## Nightray (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs : D


----------



## Orange (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got two new eggs, click please.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs.


 Wait the minute I think I got hacked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I do anything with a Big Pearl besides selling it, and if so, for how much? BTW, should I save for a Silph Scope or an Itemfinder?


----------



## Sab (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click if u haven't yet


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Can I do anything with a Big Pearl besides selling it, and if so, for how much? BTW, should I save for a Silph Scope or an Itemfinder?


ITEMFINDER!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked this page. 

Clicks needed though.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check.

http://gpxplus.net/info/AGDkBGZk


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> egg check.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/AGDkBGZk


Sunkern egg


----------



## John102 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg definition checks.

An gold egg with two black stripes running across it. It makes a buzzing noise sometimes.

A dull purple egg that has markings on it that resemble a fierce face. It's a bit on the heavy side.

An egg that is shiny like steel and has two white spots. Iron is attracted to it.

A blue egg with two dark blotches and one small yellow spot. It has fierce look to it and is cold to the touch.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky my eggs xD
and I'll click yers : D


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> egg definition checks.
> 
> An gold egg with two black stripes running across it. It makes a buzzing noise sometimes.
> 
> ...


the first one is a combee


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone who clicks my eggs I will not be here for a week... So, yeah...


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click...somehow =/


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 I'll click some now, before I go.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched my Bagon egg!

Anywho, I'll click ya'll in the morning. I'm tired. Night guys.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well I'm off people  .
Please click my eggs if your feeling generous and wont mind that I will not click back as I am not going to be here  .
So click please  .


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please;

EDIT: Yay Togepi evolved to Togitic, but Has had the Togepi image for Like one [1] hour rofl.

EDITx2: Yay All Fixed B)


----------



## Lewis (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click just make it clear that you click mine so i can click back ok


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone click my eggs the im my sig ill click back if you click them


----------



## Orange (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big>*Click mine, one's almost ready to hatch! *</big> :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

srry i havent been clicking bakc people i was gone! srry again. so now i can click back!


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kimmy and orange


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fully clicked back!

Also, kinda envious of this:
http://gpxplus.net/info/AQL2AmH4  >_>

Click me I'll click you back... but today is kinda busy, so I'm only 82% guaranteeing it for today


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, please! I always click back. A few of my eggs are close to hatching as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. I'll return them ASAP.


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickeh plz


----------



## Lewis (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickety click.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yadad clickity click.


----------



## Anna (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please there almost done, i'll click back


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked piranha and sab


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked you back, Darth.


----------



## Robin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. All clicks will be returned.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click. All clicks will be returned.


Clicked you.


----------



## Robin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

404correction (6), PJack001 (6), Orisyke (3), roflSean (4), Anna123 (6), darthgohan1 (5), Piranha (6), TheKillingDog (6), gordo1 (6), Stuurknuppel (5), Pokecatcher10 (6), Tom29193 (5), Osiris6 (5), John102 (5), PrincessPrincess (6), Draco Roar (4), IceZtar (3)

i have a question, how can you tell a pokemons favorite berry before feeding it?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you evolve pokemon with items?


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my pets and eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> 404correction (6), PJack001 (6), Orisyke (3), roflSean (4), Anna123 (6), darthgohan1 (5), Piranha (6), TheKillingDog (6), gordo1 (6), Stuurknuppel (5), Pokecatcher10 (6), Tom29193 (5), Osiris6 (5), John102 (5), PrincessPrincess (6), Draco Roar (4), IceZtar (3)
> 
> i have a question, how can you tell a pokemons favorite berry before feeding it?


clicked back

People click mine i will return the favor


----------



## pikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. :3


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> How do you evolve pokemon with items?


It's my Porygon, BTW.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pikachu said:
			
		

> Click please. :3


clicked now click back


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@gordobordo 
Clicked ALL o yours so can you click back?
o and nice sig & ava!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> @gordobordo
> Clicked ALL o yours so can you click back?
> o and nice sig & ava!


You mean dragon eggs right u have no pokemon eggs well ok


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep i got banned from the pokemon site XD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kilc


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you didnt


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry i did not click your dragon eggs  :veryhappy:


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know the answer to my question?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> please click my pets and eggs.


Clicked


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

??????? ok i clicked your Pokemon eggs and your dragon eggs  what else?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just shut-up its just freking eggs THAT ARNT REAL!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, fair enough


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you speak wise my young friend


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> you speak wise my young friend


i find it best not to encourage him.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thank you Young...umm....Grasshopper      yeah thats it!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol ok elder


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yes minus and plus are gonna hatch keep clicking ppl


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you click mine????


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> if you click mine????


clicked urs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs i will be off for a while so pm me if you click so bye


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragoncave eggs. PLEASE HELP THEM HATCH!

You see . . . it's my first account, with its first eggs . . . and I don't want the poor little things to die!  :'(


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone in Pal Pad.


----------



## Sab (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> My dragoncave eggs. PLEASE HELP THEM HATCH!
> 
> You see . . . it's my first account, with its first eggs . . . and I don't want the poor little things to die!  :'(


holy crap i really want the spring egg!!!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click this one eggs why i will tell later


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*checks who clicked eggs*

clicked every1


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

fully clicked back... idk if ill go on before reset again


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i clicked the list on the first page


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darkrai Eggs Come Out Today =(, I Didn't Get One

EDIT: Sorry Guys/Girls, I Wont Be Able To Click Back To Many People At All This Week, MY Brother Used Up All The Download :|, So Lame, Sorry, But I Always Click People And They Never Click Back, So You Owe Me


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back pear and what is this?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> clicked back pear and what is this?


Looks like a kabuto. I could be wrong though. These are kabutos


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you evolve a pokemon with a trade item?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> How do you evolve a pokemon with a trade item?


It tells you in your pokedex


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> clicked back pear and what is this?


Doduo dude.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIGEL! I SHINY HORSEA! Lucky.

Click my eggs or that British guy will tar and feather you.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll dump his tea into the ocean then.

Click mine plz.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've already posted my dragcave eggs, but I REALLY want them to hatch! PM me if you clicked on mine and I'll click on ANY of your eggs!

My eggs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I've already posted my dragcave eggs, but I REALLY want them to hatch! PM me if you clicked on mine and I'll click on ANY of your eggs!
> 
> My eggs.


http://dragcave.net/user/Tom29193

They hatch when they have like 3 days left.

@Orange and Garrett: I believe that's actually a Kabuto egg.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i shall click. oh, and that's just an urban legend, British people don't really drink tea anymore.

YES HAPPINY EGG!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duller one's a Doduo.

@ TKD - Where'd you find a relicanth?


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






egg check


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> @Orange and Garrett: I believe that's actually a Kabuto egg.








 = Doduo






 = Kabuto


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some one click my dragon eggs (incase you dont know there in my sig)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ama get rid of my Doudo Egg =P


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I FOUND OUT WHY I COULDN'T EVOLVE MY PORYGON!

I had to wait 5 days before using the thingy.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I FOUND OUT WHY I COULDN'T EVOLVE MY PORYGON!
> 
> I had to wait 5 days before using the thingy.


Me too!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

8checks to see who clicked eggs*


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked this pages and the last few,


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new batch of eggs please click


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> i clicked this pages and the last few,


clicked yours you click back?

And people i return clicks so tell me if you clicked mine


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> Got a new batch of eggs please click


i am the first person to click your eggs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok here is mine

(if your a one clicker please click on wynaut egg!)


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked back


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> ok here is mine
> 
> (if your a one clicker please click on wynaut egg!)


will you click back?

i clicked all of yours


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yea i did thanks


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

on my green eggs description  it says it radiates a mysterious power is it rare?


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click mine! tell me if u do and i'll click u back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its un commmon 
the green one is a natu egg!


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I haven't done Pokemon eggs in a while because the site was so slow, but it's fast again. Sorry if you clicked mine and I didn't click back. Please click my eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> its un commmon
> the green one is a natu egg!


i love those little guys there so cute


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i full clicked your party!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click. I haven't done Pokemon eggs in a while because the site was so slow, but it's fast again. Sorry if you clicked mine and I didn't click back. Please click my eggs.


clicked all

will you click back?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Gord and adam and others

and sabs


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please: http://gpxplus.net/user/ricano4life


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you also have a meowth egg and an igglybuff egg nice!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click. I haven't done Pokemon eggs in a while because the site was so slow, but it's fast again. Sorry if you clicked mine and I didn't click back. Please click my eggs.


clicked


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click please: http://gpxplus.net/user/ricano4life


clicked


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. I'll click back as soon as I get home from shopping.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

garrett i claicked all

and he has a pichu egg!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click please. I'll click back as soon as I get home from shopping.


clicked all 

click back later ok


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine i click back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh hey i g2g so i will try to be back later! 

and if you full click me i will re-pay the favour!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks clicked back


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

remember i click full party and you better repay  the favor 

lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mr Hobo (3), darthgohan1 (3), nigel91 (3), Tom29193 (3), Tenebrae (3), gordo1 (3)  click back


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked garrett back


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked garrets back too


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs! Please click!

I will click yours if you click mine!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked gordobordo and kamiko
plz click back!


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click back.

PrincessPrincess (6), darthgohan1 (5), Adimetra (6), John102 (5), Mr Hobo (5), nephewjack (5), Piranha (5), Silverstorms (5), Alecks (5), Draco Roar (4), nigel91 (5), DevilGopher (3), TheKillingDog (6), Watercat8 (4), Orisyke (2), Professor Cypress (6), SAMwich (2), NeverCryBaby (3), roflSean (4), Tom29193 (5), Gabbie (6)


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pear i clicked urs plz click my hatchlings


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Help me hatch pichu!!!


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> pear i clicked urs plz click my hatchlings


You can't click, "Warm the egg" you just view it, right?


----------



## Sab (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u just view it


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k, then I clicked.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

darthgohan1 (5), Silverstorms (5), Draco Roar (4), Horus (6), Osiris6 (5), John102 (6), Tenebrae (4), pokematch (6), Goldfoxmark (6), TalonCat (5), Carly (6), Fallen Angel (6), dragonmaster666 (6), BrokenLatias (6), Groudon Lover (6), nigel91 (5), Tom29193 (5), misslea4ever (6), Secretstunt24 (2), Silver Fox (6), kamikire (6), Kouhai (5), weredrago2 (6), RyoKul (3) i hope you know who you are.

sorry for posting this, but 2 of my eggs are almost hatching.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs i wlll repay the favor 

after you click can you tell me what my eggs are?


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyones' on the past 4 pages. Please click mine.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone identify my eggs?


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click.


clicked you click back?


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will click you in a sec gordobordo.

I found a king's rock... What so you think I should do? Sell it for 1,500 points?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah it worth it


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> can anyone identify my eggs?


From left to right:
Bunneary? That sluggy thing that's name is hard to remember, Natu, Coffing, ?, Happiny?


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> can anyone identify my eggs?


Buneary, West form Shellos, Natu, Koffing, Meowth and Igglybuff.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok thank

have you notice egg xp is not going up as fast?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked your eggs orange


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did anyone get darkrai?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked your eggs dark 

and i don't think anyone did 

and did you notice your eggs experience is going up slow?

They will die noooooo :yay:


----------



## Flame master (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi
i am bored


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all your eggs click mine


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my eggs


I think you announced it enough, eh?


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think hub has a giratina egg


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How does Darkrai appear? Does it suddenly add itself in your party?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> How does Darkrai appear? Does it suddenly add itself in your party?


Yup, during an event day


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does MissingNo. count as an event?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Does MissingNo. count as an event?


I don't think so, you need to find the Little Man for MissingNo.


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do events have "event" as rarity? Because MissingNo.'s rarity is Novelty.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missingno isnt an event pokemon... event pokemon are "very rare"


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Novelty pokemon means a pokemon which has been made up by GPX.

Very rare pokemon are legendaries


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Missingno isnt an event pokemon... event pokemon are "very rare"


My bad >.<


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone spotted Darkrai somewhere?


----------



## Orange (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, here's one.
http://gpxplus.net/ZwNjZmV
Not from today though.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone got Darkrai?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont think they've been given out yet. Wysmy never updated the thread.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I dont think they've been given out yet. Wysmy never updated the thread.


yeah, I don't think they have been. She's gotta hurry before the day ends. lol, what if she gives them out at like 11:59


----------



## Nightray (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i better get rid of one of my pokemon eggs will that help me get him tonight


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHY HAVEN'T THEY SENT IT YET!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has the event even started? i havent received anything but then again im not completely sure how it works. Will i just get a random pokemon egg all of a sudden?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Jojo, Gordo, and Chubster.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked Jojo, Gordo, and Chubster.


Clicked ya


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone identify my last egg in my party atm?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Can someone identify my last egg in my party atm?


Spiritomb.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

azelf goes out tomoro right? =/


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks found it in the shelter just clicked it cuz it caught my attention lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> azelf goes out tomoro right? =/


no, friday
tomorrow: articuno
after tomorrow: deoxys...
THEN azelf


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> azelf goes out tomoro right? =/


I duno i havent receiver any eggs from the event :\ have u?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never and its getting me pissed xO


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> azelf goes out tomoro right? =/


No... D:

On Friday.
Tomorrow's Deoxys.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO tomorrow=articuno
after tomorrow=deoxys


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does everyone get an egg from the event? cuz i havent received anything -.- whats todays poke?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


supposedly a darkrai, but like always I got nothin >:O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wait, my bad. Dx

FUUUUUUU-

I SAW THE LITTLE MAN, BUT I CLICKED SOMETHING ELSE D<


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For the event does the little man pop up?

Or do we just get an egg?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if your partys full do you get the eggs because if u don't i will abandon mine please tell me


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> if your partys full do you get the eggs because if u don't i will abandon mine please tell me


you need to have a space open in ur party


----------



## Lewis (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> if your partys full do you get the eggs because if u don't i will abandon mine please tell me


You have to have one empty space for a chance to win an event pokemon.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get Pokemon eggs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> For the event does the little man pop up?
> 
> Or do we just get an egg?


The Little Man can appear any time.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i can't abandon one of my eggs why


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

June 23rd: Darkrai (Only available to people without an event Pok


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> For the event does the little man pop up?
> 
> Or do we just get an egg?


800-1000 ppl with an open slot in their party and who have been on GPX at least once in the last 2 weeks will get an egg...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> well i can't abandon one of my eggs why


Maybe you got them all today? You have to wait 12 hours (I think) before you can abandon them


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah i will wait till 12.00 am to abandon will i get it anytime


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i meet those reqs and no egg -.-


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u gots till friday


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're a lot of people in that site. I only got one event Pokemon which happened to be in a shiny set.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DARKRAI HAS BEEN SENT OUT!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Results anyone?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wont be able to clcik back till July 4th...im leavin on a trip...but plz click so that my eggs hatch and pkmn gain experience, Typhlosion is only 4 lvs from lv.100 and Skarmory is about to hatch!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> DARKRAI HAS BEEN SENT OUT!


So all darkrai are gone? or they are barely doing it?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


749 were sent out...thats it for Darkrai...
apparently the system choked -_-


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

darn it 

i go till Friday to get event egg right RIGHT!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> darn it
> 
> i go till Friday to get event egg right RIGHT!


yes


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT MEH DARKRAI!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I GOT MEH DARKRAI!


noob! when?


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at 9:44


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ahhhh... Clock abusing for clicks is so fun.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Ahhhh... Clock abusing for clicks is so fun.


i know.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolwuts clock abuse? I must know. ._.

Anyway, clicking back everyone who clicked me now. Yay, I have Darkrai.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH DARKRAI!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Lolwuts clock abuse? I must know. ._.
> 
> Anyway, clicking back everyone who clicked me now. Yay, I have Darkrai.


It's in a post by DarthGohan somewhere....


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHHHH! 

less competition.

im having rouble getting on the site right now, anyone else?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl, that was like 100's of pages ago.

Care to explain for me? I shall click yours eggs and give you a cookie....


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_____-

Site works just fine for me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want a darkrai... >:O


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's weird for me.


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, just one more and some will hatch.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Ahhhh... Clock abusing for clicks is so fun.


Clock abusing? explain

And john why joo lucky -.-


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know whether to be nice, or to lessen competition...
I'll think about it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww thats mean lol

:[ joo dont share ur secrets


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh... might as well. You all owe me cookies.
KK, so basically what you do is find a clock that's really close to the GPX+ server time.
Then, you cannot click after xx:x1:xx (x's are random numbers, any time will do) or xx:x6:xx. Then you refresh the page at xx:x8:00 or xx:x3:00, and then you're close to the top of the online users list, where people go to find people to click. You can get huge amounts of clicks this way.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any questions?
Cookies, pl0x.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ill give u two cookies if u explain that to me one more time because im like uberly lost..


----------



## Pear (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Adimetra (6), John102 (5), Mr Hobo (5), Piranha (5), Silverstorms (5), Alecks (5), Draco Roar (4), DevilGopher (3), TheKillingDog (6), Watercat8 (4), Professor Cypress (6), SAMwich (2), NeverCryBaby (3), roflSean (4), Tom29193 (5), Gabbie (6), lissa (4), ChickenOxo (6), IbizanGirl (5), Kogarasumaru (5), Horus (6), Osiris6 (5), Bobdapeach (3), christy (6), MintxChip (6), emptyflowers (6), tohrik (6) 

Please click back.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Refresh the page at anytime the minute ends with a three or an eight.
Dont click for two minutes before that.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too many users on right now though, it takes forever for the page to load. >.<


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.. you also have to sorta time how long it takes to refresh and subtract that.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did everyone understand that?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okay i did it am i at the top?

Someone check..

and wow it did take forever to refresh


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you're too late, it doesn't work. Or if your clock is off.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> If you're too late, it doesn't work. Or if your clock is off.


yeah, you have to sync your clock.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so im not on there? -.- lameeeeeeee


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> so im not on there? -.- lameeeeeeee


IDK, my comp cant get on w/out serious lag, so I'm not on right now.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs so they will hatch


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, imma try one momre time then log offf, i have t trade garrett some real pogeymonz.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ugh..... I have to wait to evolve my porygon.. but i want a porygon z!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my eggs so they will hatch


how did u get those arrows in ur sig gordo?

i want them  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably images.


----------



## John102 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Ugh..... I have to wait to evolve my porygon.. but i want a porygon z!!!!


lol, i just got my porygon 2, so i have a few days.

and lol im glad i stayed on fo  BIT, I JUST FOUND A PROTECTOR.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a shiny stone right before the extreme lag.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked every1 one on this page the page before a some plenty of others here that havent returned my click(you know who you are)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click kcilc Okay? ?Yako


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im getting uber lag at gpx ...


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Im getting uber lag at gpx ...


Too many people.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my psyduck guys (at least i think thats what he is)

Hes new to chubster's party


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok um can you guys click on mine please

(magicarp needs to hatch so does carvanna)


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Click my psyduck guys (at least i think thats what he is)
> 
> Hes new to chubster's party


Srry, but lags too much. Tomorrow.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the lag is horrible atm..i wonder why..its late right now...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=/ it is laggy i hope it stops soon!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah you like the arrows i think there cool lol gets me more clicks


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe teh japanese are getting on... IDK.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he lag is because people are refreshing they browser cause there noobs  and want rare eggs


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> he lag is because people are refreshing they browser cause there noobs  and want rare eggs


Question.

can u just refresh the party page?

Or does it have to be another page to get the event?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yea the lag suck 

i got a moon stone YAY! =D


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any page.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and im looking for the little man right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O_O if you want to

the little man gives me bad luck 

when ever i click on him my partys full


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want Missing no.
A treasure chest san also appear.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> O_O if you want to
> 
> the little man gives me bad luck
> 
> when ever i click on him my partys full


i have 3 spots open atm.. so gime ur best shot little man >:[ lol


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What appears for the event?  a chest or a man?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG you stole the red arows!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooo. The event will give the eggs instantly to yur party. You dont even have to be on.
The liitle man is just for missingno, and hes on all the time.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> OMG you stole the red arows!


yeah haha


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh are u serious? so i dont even have to be online? LOL


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. You just need a spot open.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

as long if you have a spot open


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this the biggest thread in TBT?
Just wondering.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow so i just have bad luck then..

i had 2 slots open all day and no dakrai :[


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Is this the biggest thread in TBT?
> Just wondering.


Yeah it is i think


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow so i just have bad luck then..
> 
> i had 2 slots open all day and no dakrai :[


I haz one! Check out what he/she looks like


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow so i just have bad luck then..
> 
> i had 2 slots open all day and no dakrai :[


Look on the bright side. Now you have a chance to get deoxys.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noob -.- gimeh it


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want deoxys sooooo bad.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I could care less about articuno. Azelf would be alright.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I could care less about articuno. Azelf would be alright.


why isnt zapdos being given out, hes my fav from the 3 birds >:[


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they would give Mewtwo out..  >_<  I want him.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possible not to get anything this event week?

Even if u meet the requirements?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want articono and deoxys


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... but they're giving out about 4000 eggs.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 per person or is it possible to get an articuno and a deoxys etc?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope, one per person.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it won't load darn you noobs


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol alright.


LOL @ gordo i stole ur arrows from ur sig XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOOO and its 12:11!

time to click my own eggs XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Arrows FTW!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> NOOOO and its 12:11!
> 
> time to click my own eggs XD


u stole the arrows too! >_<


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Arrows FTW!!!


and u too! >_<


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me tooo!
 :veryhappy:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O_O i cant click on my own eggs!!

PLEASE HATCH MAGICARP!!!!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:O I'm tired. I'll be leaving soon.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> O_O i cant click on my own eggs!!
> 
> PLEASE HATCH MAGICARP!!!!


clicked them


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awww, now there's crumbs in my bed from all these virtual cookies...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG thank you!!!! =DDDD

it hatched!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> :O I'm tired. I'll be leaving soon.


Yeah me 2

good night guys cyal tomorrow

post what u guys get from the event this week


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll also be checking out. @chub I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> OMG thank you!!!! =DDDD
> 
> it hatched!!!


Yay!:] now u will forever remember me as the magickarp hatcher!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright kool  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

G'night world!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

see-ya  ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me or ima have nightmares! night all


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I thought a the server would reset around this time


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nooo its sooo lagy i cant click back!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O_O it reset 

about time >_<;


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gotz a Darkarai :3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you took my arrows i came up with it darn you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=O lucky!

i want deoxys D_D


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and sorry i took your arows ^_^;;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hate the arrows, they're annoying.

Click mine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked
'G2G byeee!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hate the arrows, they're annoying.
> 
> Click mine.


Same here.

Anyways, click my eggs please.


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*<big><big>w00t!</big></big>* 
http://gpxplus.net/info/AGLkAGN5


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please, And Sorry, If You Click Mine, I Can't Click Back For A Week, Due To Computer Problems, And Damn You *****es! I Wanted A Darkrai :|
Since I Didn't Get A Sexy Darkrai, I Atleast Want Articuno. Deoxys And Azlef Are Uglier Then Heatran..


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours dude.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, No Wonder Why I'm Being Swarmed, I'm First On Online List...


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clicked yours dude.


Oh, And I'm What You Call A 'Dudette' (I'm Female) But Everybody Thinks I'm Female, So As Soon As I Can Change My Name, I'm Changing It To "Desperate Housewife"


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought when I saw you describe yourself somewhere as "she".
But still, you're ACdude, dude.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. =), i really want a legendery :|


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Phione legendary?
Maybe not a really rare one, but it is right?


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, It's Phoinie, And It's Classified As 'Rare'


----------



## Nigel (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who got a darkrai? I didn't. I'm really angry at Wysmy too!


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoa where do you get these eggs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Who got a darkrai? I didn't. I'm really angry at Wysmy too!


Erm. I Think John102 Got One, Aswell As Orange, Personally, I Either Want Darkrai, Or Articuno.


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Answer my question...


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Articuno is pretty cool too.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i like the darkrai egg design. um im clicking alot of people on here, so yea.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Darkrai egg but I wanted an articuno egg. QQ


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I got a Darkrai egg but I wanted an articuno egg. QQ


I hope you fall off a cliff.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was uncalled for young man!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub12  mumbles...


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get eggs


----------



## Kiley (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine their in my signature


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				kenziegirl said:
			
		

> How do you get eggs


Click one of my eggs and in the top right of the page i should say Register.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> kenziegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click me back, nub. >_>


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2mins bub.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol click mine!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>.>

Click please.


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Who got a darkrai? I didn't. I'm really angry at Wysmy too!


I got a darkrai, although it was a though decision whether to get a darkrai or deoxys.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel got an event pokemon before, So he can't get Darkrai....right?


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct

I was just going to put another pokemon in my party, but i was too anxious, so i just decided if i didn't get a darkrai, I'd go for a deoxys.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Somebody likes zubats: http://gpxplus.net/user/sheeps


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please.

Don't click on Bagon, I placed him in the PC for today and I'm to lazy to change my signature.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my pokemon and eggs.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Eggs, Please help them hatch!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Nigel (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I haven't got any event pokemon before.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I dunno.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hiii im back! ^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't get Entei, Heatran, Moltres, Regice and that other Pokemon from the last event?

@Guy above me: You didn't click one of my Pokemon. >.>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry i forgot hoothoot ^_^;;;


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*is sad didn't get event p0gehmanz* :'[ CLICK NAO!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok alll clicked even groudon!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Fingers*






 [*IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/ladypippie/Clip%20Art/MovingHandArrow.gif[/IMG]

*
Arrows*





 [*IMG]http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s268/PGII/back.gif[/IMG]





[*IMG]http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z41/lA_BARbiE-153/finger.gif[/IMG]





[*IMG]http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc299/4Gazpacho/finger_pointing_down.gif[/IMG]





[*IMG]http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp7/JennyS47/Animations/pointingfinger.gif[/IMG]






[*IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p158/FOOTBALLBOI64/finger-pointing.gif[/IMG]







[*IMG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww36/cars4less/Finger_Pointing_09.jpg[/IMG]







[*IMG]http://i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr101/setyobr_46/Arrow_red_down.gif[/IMG]

NOW CLICK MY EGGS


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicked ^_^

also you have a gible egg


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah I know I don't want it =P too pokemon made it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i hope i get  dexoyes (how ever you spell it) or articuno


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just noticed I have Darkrai.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> lol i hope i get  dexoyes (how ever you spell it) or articuno


Clicked your eggs and ShayminFTW's.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs just hatced now click them to get them to a child (ill click back if you click my eggs!)
click my eggs/dragons!!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








feed my pokeball a rare candy if you do ill feed you a cookie 




Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
Get your own at Pokeplushies!</div>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> My eggs just hatced now click them to get them to a child (ill click back if you click my eggs!)
> click my eggs/dragons!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg yay pheone hatched!!!

and you can feed it ANY berry!!!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got rid of my meowth can i get the event egg?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Click mine


Clicked.

Also clicked gordos.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickly mah Ralts.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TigerCrossing said:
			
		

> Clickly mah Ralts.


Clicked.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Piranha325


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleaee help charvahna


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some one clikc myn and i will clikc back


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the event egg today i have not got a event eggs and have 5 eggs i know i might get it

please click my eggs please my iggly puff might hatch


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i clicked :3


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back whats the event egg

please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

todays event egg is articuno


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> some one clikc myn and i will clikc back


clicked your dragons click back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL i really want deoxys (how ever you say that)


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> LOL i really want deoxys (how ever you say that)


that's right.

i want one to, so I'm going to go to the shelter after 12 hours to see if anyone abandons theirs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today's event egg is Darkrai


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no that was yesterday D_D


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I got my Darkrai at 5:16 AM today. But that's 11:16 PM server time yesterday, so that explains it.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you mean i have a chance to get a event eggs yes


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone get Articuno?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wish


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine. I was swamped earlier today because I inadvertently put myself at the top of the list.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol ok


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pears click back and does anybody know how to get event egg i have extra space does it just come to you or you just has to find it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it comes randomly

PLEASE CLICK!!!!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*checks to see who clicked eggs so I can click back*


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked killing dogs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok its about to hatch YAY


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did! LOL


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a darkri egg look like


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what pokemon is my last egg  its a rare


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> what pokemon is my last egg  its a rare


a nosepass


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is that really rare i have never seen it before


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not that rare.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i have a wynaut egg 

NOW THATS RARE!!! X3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> lol i have a wynaut egg
> 
> NOW THATS RARE!!! X3


*claps*

So do I.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my nosepass


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill you please tell m when the event egg comes


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i HOPE i get one! =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I assume no articunos have been sent out yet?  if they have, anyone get lucky?
and did anyone get darkrai yesterday?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John got a Darkrai.

I'm keeping my party full until theu release Azelf.


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i'm back... plz clicky!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg i hope i can get deoxys!

and click on me eggies plz


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what event egg is today?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John got a Darkrai.
> 
> I'm keeping my party full until theu release Azelf.


Lucky John 

I'm crossing my fingers for an Articuno... but any legendary is cool to have.  Did you get one last time?


also, clicked all your dragons, sab


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how late will it be till its passed out


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG CHARAVANA is hatcing!!

i hope its a male


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im sorry i dubbled posted


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> ^_^ im a proud owner of a male charvana
> 
> and i got a treeko egg!


And, I think you should go make 41 posts elsewhere on TBT so you can use the edit button instead of double posting 

But congrast on the carvanha


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I assume no articunos have been sent out yet?  if they have, anyone get lucky?
> and did anyone get darkrai yesterday?


I got a Darkrai.  ^_^


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol well i just can't wait im so happy i luv Pokemon


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 
Gonna take a while to hatch though


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh i hope i get deoxys or articuno


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so i have been on the site 2 weeks and i have not got a event egg is there a chance i will get it 

through 0% to 100%?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-hopes I'll get lucky and get either an Articuno or Deoxys egg-

If I get either one, I'll be happy. Those two are on my favorite Pokemon list. ^^

Oh yeah, click my eggs if you haven't already, please!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs i click back


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours pear click back


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked yours pear click back


Already did.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh ok


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Carvanha egg needs 9 more clicks to hatch.
And YOU can make that possible.


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

tell me if u click me and i'll click back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i did a "what pokemon are you quiz"

im a....

[url]http://www.dragonflycave.com/newpay.aspx






[/url]


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> tell me if u click me and i'll click back


Clicked all of yous.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> lol i did a "what pokemon are you quiz"
> 
> im a....
> 
> ...


I'm a Misdrevaus.


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a quiz with legendaries once.
I was Darkrai, hehe.
And now I got one! xD

But the description was true. Mostly it is something vague.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh wow its like fate!


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my description was really accurate. It's in my second spoiler tag, see if you agree.


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> oh wow its like fate!


LOL.


----------



## Orange (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here it is:




Now that I read it again, it actually is a bit vague.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> tell me if u click me and i'll click back


clicked


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

look at mine


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol cool!

i also cant wait for my new event egg!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol nice rotom!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> lol nice rotom!


Thanks I got it a couple of hours a go


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you found a rotom in the shelter!? or just the egg?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anyone get the event egg


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no event eggs yet


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

darn well maybe my igglypuff will hatch before event please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> you found a rotom in the shelter!? or just the egg?


I hatched it


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked u back pear


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay..My Ralts hatched!  And got a Artuinco! =D


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Um, guys? How do you find clicking eggs fun? I got bored of this a couple days after starting it. All you do is click eggs.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone get articuno?


----------



## akatsuki98 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

umm does anyone know where these pokemon eggs are coming from?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HA Articuno.

Deoxys or Azelf<3


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ohhh i hope i get deoxys!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> ohhh i hope i get deoxys!


Judging from your current set of eggs, none of them resemble Deoxys.

Click mine!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

to prove i click back people look i like clicking random people because they click back look



TheKillingDog (6), goluigi101 (1), mystic48138 (6), tmchoss (6), Nala (6), Olovia (6), Shiny Butterfree (5), Karenna (6), Amu chan (5), Lyni (5), reixsanji (5), SuicidalPanda (6), heedan (5), Juno (4), TwilightPrincess (6), Jasan (6), v2karenza (2), Fry (6), Wyndbain (5), Riko (6), judgement1 (6), tekama (5), Beta Romeo (5), willemjan (4), martin1996 (6), ChroniclerC (5), demi steph (4), yumen (1), Panda Rawr (6)


SO I CLICK BACK PROOF :evillaugh: 

SO CLICKY EGGS PLEASE


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg look

June 24th: Articuno (Available to anybody) - 900 eggs


----------



## z189ack (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plz click I have 2 accounts so 12 pokemon eggs


----------



## z189ack (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> omg look
> 
> June 24th: Articuno (Available to anybody) - 900 eggs


oooh can i have it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they were events from wymshy

and dubble posting? lol


----------



## z189ack (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol sorry

Edit: DANG DID IT AGAIN 


Double edit: O: that green egg, if its a treecko i hate you he's my favorite pokemon!  :O


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yes it is a treeko egg

i have a female treako so ima bread them! ^_^


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im gonna get some eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got two more eggs

Zangoose and Togepi


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em, I'll click back asap.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, I finally got an Eevee. :yay:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did the event egg come?

please click iggly puff


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click em, I'll click back asap.


I've interacted with your Shaymin and Lapras.

I just got a Riolu egg.

Hey, is there such thing as a Jirachi egg?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my igglypuff to hatch it


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please click my igglypuff to hatch it


you said that already... we get it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg congrads on the eevee

so what are you going to evolve it into?


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John102  is at the top of the list.

CLICK MAH EGGS FEWLS!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That it? 

And there probably is a Jirachi egg, but you'd have to get lucky to find it.


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT A CELEBI EGG!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok warmed


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plzz click! i will click back


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my new eggs....Please tell me what they are if you know...


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I SAW DARKRAI IN THE SHELTER, BUT COULDN'T GET ANOTHER BECAUSE MY PARTY WAS FULL!


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are my eggs? help!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> OMG I SAW DARKRAI IN THE SHELTER, BUT COULDN'T GET ANOTHER BECAUSE MY PARTY WAS FULL!


Unlucky lol.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Answer me! What are my eggs?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Answer me! What are my eggs?


farfish, mudcrap, fillfar and mutop.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots an Articuno.... BUT WANTED A DEOXYS!!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seviper, Riolu, Carvanha, Spritomb, Oddish, and Wooper.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked this page.

Profile link is at the badge in sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did the event egg get sent out yet?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yep, all 900 of them/.


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Seviper, Riolu, Carvanha, Spritomb, Oddish, and Wooper.


Okie thanks!  ^_^


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				akatsuki98 said:
			
		

> umm does anyone know where these pokemon eggs are coming from?


A mommy pokemon and a daddy pokemon love each other _very_ much, so they decide to.. *is shot*


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> akatsuki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get jiggy with it.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are children here, Perry! 
How dare you scar their innocent minds!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahah xD

YOU HAVE GROUDON >O


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey please did the event come yet


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> Hey please did the event come yet


YESH!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no can i still get it


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NO!!!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my iggly puff


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We heard you the first 3 times.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah it hatched thanks


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Gordo.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got new eggs

what the 2 last ones?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Starly and Lunatone.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I SAW ARTICUNO IN THE SHELTER!!!!

but some one got it
T-T


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ Clicked.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back!


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> OMG I SAW ARTICUNO IN THE SHELTER!!!!
> 
> but some one got it
> T-T


impossible, there's a twelve hour limit on abandoning eggs.

I hate dumb*censored.2.0*s who lie.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im not lieing 

i DID see one in the shelter

mabey someone got theres at 10:00 =/


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a such thing as a Rayquaza egg? I want one so bad. T-T


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont think so 

but i think it will come soon like with an event with groudon and kyorge


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click


clicked click back :llama:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O_O scarry llama


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what my last egg is it a skitty or what 

And i have six eggs because im not going to waste my time to get a event egg because i got a 1 out of 900 chance

so click my last egg and what is it?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im depressed i didnt get nothing! but i wanted a deoxys more than any other, and still do.

click on my eggs please i always return the favor. i ups my total interactions anyways. i might as well click some of my friends than random people


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all click back

and whats my last egg


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't want my eggs, so I'M RELEASING MY 2 LEGENDARIES AND THE REST OF MY EGGS!


----------



## Sab (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cmon plz click mine ppl


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> clicked all click back
> 
> and whats my last egg


Aipom


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cool i thought it was a skitty


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats my first egg


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> whats my first egg


Shellos.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i love that Pokemon i got all the Pokemon i love.........................(stupid nosepass


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Meowths please xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Articuno!!!! Yessss!!!!
Anyone else lucky today?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O-O  i hope


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope. D:
Hopefully I'll get something tomorrow or on Friday.

I was bored so I replaced the pictures of my Pokemon and Eggs with Meowths. x]
I'm having an obsession over them.

Edit: New Meowth Egg. Clicks please.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have 12 tab open with the shelter on them


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

your not alone 

i have a wynaut obsession


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i have 12 tab open with the shelter on them


That's *waaaaaay* too much. >.>


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me!! Articuno buddiehs!!! I'm naming mine Arty.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Azurill?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yea it is 

i need more wynaut eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my fish egg so he can hach tonight he only need 1,200  to hatch and he is new


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Magikarp?
You're abandoning so many eggs.

Heartless D:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Me!! Articuno buddiehs!!! I'm naming mine Arty.



Articuno bruthas from anutha mutha!!!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my magikarp egg so it will hatch


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!
 :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicks please.
Currently clicking Pal Pad.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Also, just evolved oddish to gloom 

click me and ill click you


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought, you were my brutha from anotha mutha...
*Cries*

Anyways, please click my eggs. The server reset, so you can.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK, Perry! *hugs*
 :rofl:  We're all related!


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! :yay:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Also, just evolved oddish to gloom
> 
> click me and ill click you


clicked


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked click back


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked you Gordo. Click back please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicks returned... and nice lunatone! 
you should breed that once it hatches


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my magikarp


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lunatone can breed? Breeding Shuckle and Beedrill.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can breed lunaton with other lunaton


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and clicked back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Huh. Clock abusing isn't working for me


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol thats what you get lol 



(click my magikarp)


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohhh! Refreshing doesn't do it anymore! You have to follow any link!
I'm on top again!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my pokemon : D


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how you get n top and where?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone click me


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked click back


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap! I saw the treasure chest, but accidentally navigated away from the page.  >_< 
What does it get you again?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A sphere that you can either use to summon a legendary to the lab, or sell for 30000 points.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

50000, my bad


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.2.0* MAN LUCKY WELL YOU DID NOT GET IT


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> 50000, my bad


*Bangs head on wall multiple times*


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hits with Mrs. Gerdnant and Abdullah taped together*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*objects the defendent*

i have never seen the tresure chest before 

i really need the pts >_<


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! *Is hit by Abdullah, dies*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

50,000 points?! 

D<


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where do u find the treasure chest?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

randomly


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

open a bunch of tabs trying to get the chest


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and how does that help?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> randomly


no, like where would it b?


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top of the screen, above your pokemon party. It's small.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click 



I can get a Ponyta


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well it helps to open lots of tabs it could be in any of the tabs


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click! I need some to hatch so I can get the Torchick in the shelter.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click! I need some to hatch so I can get the Torchick in the shelter.


It'll be gone.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im going to click every 1s eggs tomorrow im going to bed its 12:35 please click i click people who interact with my pokemon to, so your safe


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click back Jack.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tomorrow. I'm going to bed, Nite world!


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Tomorrow. I'm going to bed, Nite world!


NO! I NEED TORCHICK! And could pokeboy please click back too?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fine.


----------



## Pear (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Fine.


YESH! :yay:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude your starly is ready to hatch


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does five star pokemon egg mean because it said that about my leybra egg


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aren't these messages contradictory?

*This egg looks rather cold*.. it cannot grow as fast unless it is kept warm.
Would you like to hold the egg?

"An egg that has a dark flesh-like colour. The top of it has an odd dark orange pattern. *It radiates heat."*
The egg is covered in cracks and holes, it must be close to hatching! 

Lol, fail.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol the egg used heat 

the cold egg melted and boiled and died


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grr. I Wanted Articuno, But Missed Out , Means I'll Get Nothing Probally


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Grr. I Wanted Articuno, But Missed Out , Means I'll Get Nothing Probally


Means you have a better chance to get Deoxys or azelf... think about it... if 1,000 people got Darkrai, and another 1,000 got Articuno, that's 2,000 people who were elgible to get a legendary this week that won't be getting one the next 2 days.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well The Reason Why I'm Angry Is, Iv'e Never Gotten A Legendery From An Event, And I Wanted Either Darkrai, Or Articuno, I Hate Azelf And Deoxys (Personally I Think There Uglier Then Heatran, Well Deoxys Is, Azelf Is Cute... But I Still Hate It.)


EDIT: Look He Gave Himself One And It's Nearly Hacthed, http://gpxplus.net/info/AGL5AQpm What A Slacko, But By The Time Most Of You Click On It, It's Probaly Hatched, So This Is It's Status Now - 16,514 / 20,480


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Abandoning Two Lvl.1 Togepi's Congratz If You Get One.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine!


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Click mine!


Iv'e Decided Not To Click, Unless They Click MINE First, Since Some People Don't Click Back, So If You Want Yours Clicked, I'm Sorry, You'll Have To Click Mine First.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You have no eggs...


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I Have Pokemon.....


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok I clicked the Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Danke.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your welcome ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Your welcome ^_^


You Speak German?


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> No?


Oh, It's Just 'Danke' Is Thank You In German, Since You Said Your'e Welcome, I Thought You Did. Rofl!


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lawl.I thought so! It also ended "ke" thats why


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Question: From An Event Does The Egg Just Randomly Appear In Your 
party, Or Do You Have To Do Something?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

grrr stupid gpx isnt giving me a stupid legendary from the stupid event!


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

same question...how do you get one?click my eggs nigel!  i clicked urs!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> same question...how do you get one?click my eggs nigel!


I can't. The eggs in your sig aren't linked.

And you just get given one if you're lucky


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uh oh they arent! oh no! how do you link them?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> uh oh they arent! oh no! how do you ]on GPX, if you click on party, then click on Party image codes, then copy the code next to: BB code and then paste it in your sig.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok thanks! see you in....5 min?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Back! My rarest one would be my....Spiritomb?Oh and im adding you and nigel to my Palpad!


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ahhh! so many people clicking on mine now! im having a hard time click backing!


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ive got like 10 people who i havent clicked!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd really like to get my hands on a legendary egg.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

me too.Im having a hard time clicking back.all my eggs have 2000+ maturity in just a day!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do the legendary eggs look like ...?


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Different.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Different.


Well I know that.

I just have to look out for an egg that looks like Jirachi ...


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good luck.Thanks for clicking!


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What do the legendary eggs look like ...?


If you see one in the shelter the legendary's need like 30k xp to hatch.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Just a bit Off topic.*
I hate the Global Trade Station Plus validation test ...

I've taken it like, 10 times, and I know I'm getting all the answers correct ...


----------



## Lewis (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *Just a bit Off topic.*
> I hate the Global Trade Station Plus validation test ...
> 
> I've taken it like, 10 times, and I know I'm getting all the answers correct ...


Orange posted the answers several pages back so just use them.  ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Never mind, I got it.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a relicanth egg in shelter. It was already at 800 maturity =D


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got rid of my 4000 maturity whooper.i'll take it outta sig tom.BYE NIGHT


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got one! 

I got Heatran last time.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't need legendaries... Although I have three... I really want a tropius and something like a shuckle or ditto.

CLICK!!! =)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pokemon Eggs!

^^ Please help them hatch!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey has anyone gotten dexoys?

i really want it sooo mutch

(if you have the egg and i dont get mine yet i will kill you D:<)


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my darkrai egg.


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Um stunky and magikarp


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Check it out new Ponyta


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just want to say thanks everyone for clicking my pokemon eggs and please keep click'n them if you can thank you


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! (They're in my sig.)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where mah Deoxys?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> please click my darkrai egg.


Are you serious!?

Is that what a Darkrai egg looks like?

If so, I saw one this morning in the Shelter.
I couldn't get it because my party is full ...

CLICK FOR THE SAKE OF MY PARTY!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did anyone get an event egg besides darkrai?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone click my eggs ill click back!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Articuno!! So did DarthGohan!


----------



## Flame master (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i need a name for my harching  :O


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You can now click the animated Jirachi in my sig to go to my full party.


----------



## Sab (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gordobordo, please click all pokemon


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> click plz


clicked now click my eggs


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a  Evee egg look like?   because i have a sun stne and i want to get it


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stop quadruple posting. There's an edit button for that.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stop spamming/Posting too much.

God. DEOXYS!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Stop spamming/Posting too much.
> 
> God. DEOXYS!


Me? or gordo?


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT IS THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT?!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does the Evee egg look like i want one

i have a sun stone


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> what does the Evee egg look like i want one


It's the brown egg in my party.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT?!


Eggs are the point.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a Evee thanks i can't wait till it waits so i can evolve it with sun stone


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, I'll click back later today.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> got a Evee thanks i can't wait till it waits so i can evolve it with sun stone


the sun stone doesnt evolve eevee


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh well it does not matter i still like Evee are you sure? because in my pokemon handbook it says that

NO IT SAID WITH WATER STONE OR FIRE STONE I FAIL


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> oh well it does not matter i still like Evee are you sure? because in my pokemon handbook it says that


*facepalm*


----------



## Natalie27 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine if you can thanks


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> oh well it does not matter i still like Evee are you sure? because in my pokemon handbook it says that


GPX is slightly different to real pokemon, and yes I am sure. It says so in the Dex on GPX


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone help Chikorita get out of her Egg shaped prison?


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Can someone help Chikorita get out of her Egg shaped prison?


Clciked yours. Please click my eggs everyone.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked all of yours.

HELP MY CHIKORITA.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Natalie27 said:
			
		

> please click mine if you can thanks


CLICKED CLICK BACK


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. I always click back.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked all your party click back?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs. I always click back.


clicked back click mine


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U HELP DARKRAI!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked click mine clicked full party


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Rockman, Hareburrell, nigel, and John .

Please click back.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked Rockman, Hareburrell, nigel, and John .
> 
> Please click back.


Clicked them all.

Please help Chikorita.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicked Rockman, Hareburrell, nigel, and John .
> 
> Please click back.


lol, did before you even posted.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

people who have not returned the favor click back


Kazuki (5), tamara124 (6), Nychii (5), Maximillian (5), Alex123450 (4), tankeruber (6), Natalie27 (3), RockmanEXE (6), John102 (5), Hareburrell (3), Horus (2), Silverstorms (3)


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i win


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got deoxys! :yay:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> i win


:throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> i win


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> people who have not returned the favor click back
> 
> 
> Kazuki (5), tamara124 (6), Nychii (5), Maximillian (5), Alex123450 (4), tankeruber (6), Natalie27 (3), RockmanEXE (6), John102 (5), Hareburrell (3), Horus (2), Silverstorms (3)


Why did you only click 3?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> i win


Cool!

You're so lucky!

Gordo:
I returned the favor.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

argh, why didnt i get deoxys! T_T


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better yet, who did you only click 2?

not clicking back


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still waiting for Azelf....


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I got my whole party clicked.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heh, I found a Crystal Onix in the shelter.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plox click my eggs.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys thats all they had duh


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

because that gorbo thing doesn't understand it needs to click my spoiler


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had my space open wtf


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is there like a special way to get the event egg?
do u have to click all the time to get it so u can get noticed..? or what...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Heh, I found a Crystal Onix in the shelter.


Lucky!

I wanna get lucky but I don't have any room ...


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

there you go clicked all  and *censored.3.0* gpx because i had a open space if i don't get one tomorrow grr


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Click mine, I'll click back later today.


Fine, I'll click some of you first.  <_< 
I'm done learning anyway.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me if you haven't already, please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Heh, I found a Crystal Onix in the shelter.


NO WAYYY!!!! nice


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey gorbo thing

I HAVE SIX POKEMON NOT FIVE

oh and rockman and John, <big><big><big><big><big><big>I HAVE MORE THAN 1 POKEMON</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Hareburrell (6), nigel91 (5), John102 (5)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Heh, I found a Crystal Onix in the shelter.


Breed dat thing!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, then tell us when you put them in the shelter!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well of course i didnt get anything


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well of course i didnt get anything


STHU, you got a shaymin and cress you damn camper


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well of course i didnt get anything


stop complaining...you have a shaymin and cresselia


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

5 pages of shelter open


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have no luck in the shelter or lab, or with the little man.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So sorry Horus.


----------



## Robin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So sorry Horus.


Damn straight you are, now go interact with my pokemon


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> 5 pages of shelter open


Stop doing that. You're one of the people who slow the site down and piss the rest of us off.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix please.


Clicked.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey im not complaining i said i didnt get anything, god the last time i talk to u guys. and i know this will start an argument, i will not be replying to anything that involves this.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you won't be laughing when i get a free poke or a rare egg


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.

Now, have you returned the favor?
Or have you already clicked my eggs?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> you won't be laughing when i get a free poke or a rare egg


I'm not laughing. I'm pissed at you.


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> you won't be laughing when i get a free poke or a rare egg


So that gives us time to do it now.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm clicking back but traffic lag is lag


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughBREEDNOWcough*


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Chikorita is close to hatching!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woohoo magikarp hatched


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLAH.

I will eventually.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My Chikorita is close to hatching!


clicked all ur eggs rock


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

C'mon, chikorita!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

people click my eggs


Kazuki (5), tamara124 (6), Nychii (5), Maximillian (5), Alex123450 (4), tankeruber (6), Natalie27 (3), John102 (5), Hareburrell (3), Silverstorms (3)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I decided to give in and get some eggs so click them please :3


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John102 (5), RockmanEXE (6), Horus (6), pear40 (6), Silverstorms (6), nigel91 (5), TheKillingDog (6)

Clicked you guys.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> people click my eggs
> 
> 
> Kazuki (5), tamara124 (6), Nychii (5), Maximillian (5), Alex123450 (4), tankeruber (6), Natalie27 (3), John102 (5), Hareburrell (3), Silverstorms (3)


what's you name in the gts?

is it the same?


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> John102 (5), RockmanEXE (6), Horus (6), pear40 (6), Silverstorms (6), nigel91 (5), TheKillingDog (6)
> 
> Clicked you guys.


you too, what's your name in the gts?


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I decided to give in and get some eggs so click them please :3


Clicked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's Stuurknuppel or something.


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stuurknuppel.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesss! Got it right.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> people click my eggs
> 
> 
> Kazuki (5), tamara124 (6), Nychii (5), Maximillian (5), Alex123450 (4), tankeruber (6), Natalie27 (3), John102 (5), Hareburrell (3), Silverstorms (3)


No.

You've still only clicked 3,


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a winner!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I decided to give in and get some eggs so click them please :3


clicked click back


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I decided to give in and get some eggs so click them please :3


lol, i sasw your name on the users list and I was like

"hmmmm, that name looks familiar...."

I'll click


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked mostly everyone who replied on the page : O


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have hatched a lot of eggs but i was over the character limit so i have to have just eggs

please click


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> clicked mostly everyone who replied on the page : O


I got you back.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

and gordo...dun be a one clicker for me...


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you have no eggs and whats my last egg?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> you have no eggs and whats my last egg?


-.- obviously I have eggs but i dun have them in my sig...


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do daycare eggs automaticly go to your partay?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chikoria, c'mon.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wondering, how do you write a journal? I bought a palpad >_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how do you write a journal? I bought a palpad >_<


You buy the Journal.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Just wondering, how do you write a journal? I bought a palpad >_<


you need to buy a journal lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that makes sense XD [insert facepalm here].


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats my last egg and please click


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

RockmanEXE (6), Osiris6 (5), Piranha (5), Tenebrae (5), whocares (3), JasonDosDos (6), Silverstorms (5), gordo1 (5)

get to steppin xD


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> RockmanEXE (6), Osiris6 (5), Piranha (5), Tenebrae (5), whocares (3), JasonDosDos (6), Silverstorms (5), gordo1 (5)
> 
> get to steppin xD


clicked cross name off


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the event eggs tomorrow?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HATCH ALREADY CHIKORITA.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey what are my 2 last eggs just got them


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> Hey what are my 2 last eggs just got them


One of them is Venonat.  Not sure about the other one.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the white one i never see please click my last 2 eggs and my first one  i will click full party


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> the white one i never see please click my last 2 eggs and my first one  i will click full party


It's a Nincada.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh cool please click


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Porygon is now a Porygon2!!! I'm so happy! I'll be on vacation for the next week, so i'll have restricted internet access, so my clickers probably won't be returned.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i don't know what egg but i will click it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click 


I might be able to hatch an egg today


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click
> 
> 
> I might be able to hatch an egg today


Do you use this forum for anything but your eggs?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm ya


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you only have one post, then?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click
> 
> 
> I might be able to hatch an egg today


clicked click back


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol because hes a noob like me


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> lol because hes a noob like me


He's been on for three months, and has only posted in his intro thread and this topic.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Goodbye!! I'm off for 9 hours in the car!


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Goodbye!! I'm off for 9 hours in the car!


BUH BYE!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Goodbye!! I'm off for 9 hours in the car!


cya jack


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow lol way more a noob than me and look i have a 70% warn


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bye and click my egg


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Goodbye!! I'm off for 9 hours in the car!


You never told your bestie!?  :throwingrottenapples: Where are you going?


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your noob period. can't wait until you get banned


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where mah Deoxys?


OMG


http://gpxplus.net/info/AGp4BQpl
WTF DID I JUST GET?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> lol because hes a noob like me


I have been on here for a couple of months


I still do not know how to work the bell tree


----------



## Orange (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's something to be proud of.
You think you hold the record?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the hell did I just get?...

http://gpxplus.net/info/AGp4BQpl


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Where mah Deoxys?
> 
> 
> OMG
> ...


with me, why?

looks like a zergoose.. o_0


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Where mah Deoxys?
> 
> 
> OMG
> ...


That is one sexy egg.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHIO!!!!!!!! Woooot!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay Piplup


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Land of the buckeyes eh?
Go to Dayton so you can be in the birthplace of aviation! Take pics of Wilbur and Orville Wrights' bike shop for me!


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

why does hub get all the *censored.3.0*ing luck!!!!?!?!?!?

I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THAT IS *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> why does hub get all the *censored.3.0*ing luck!!!!?!?!?!?
> 
> I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THAT IS *censored.4.0*!


Then what is it, Smarty Pants?


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S HIS SPEED FORME!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

John102 (5), Silverstorms (5), RockmanEXE (6), Pokii (5), Hareburrell (7)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que?

Liez. There must another way.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speed form? wtf

if you mean Deoxys your dead wrong


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NONONO!







-defence





-normal





-attack





-speed


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol cool goes to shelter


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my first egg


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Cool.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PWNED HORUS!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* my life


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wai, You wanted Speed?


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just posted this same topic at the fourms on gpx i bet they will ban me they don't like people asking


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or attack


i hate defense -.-


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my 1st egg


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/HellButterfly

HAX :/


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/HellButterfly
> 
> HAX :/


You can't hack pokemon there. That person must spend a lot of time in the lab and the shelter.

Look at their interactions, they must have been a member for a long time.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and while i was searching the shelter for an attack form of deoxys, i saw a Easter hipunny or w/e and a missingno D:


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

look at this 

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=13822&st=0&gopid=308674&#entry308674


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CoughIwaskidding:/Cough*


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> look at this
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=13822&st=0&gopid=308674&#entry308674


You fail.

That's gonna get locked about...1...2...


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol it will work it should


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> look at this
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=13822&st=0&gopid=308674&#entry308674


*censored.1.2* your not supposed to make those topics, read the rules noob


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







I WANT THIS ONE.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I WANT THIS ONE.


it won't matter


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey horus is viewing it lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> hey horus is viewing it lol


n00b, It doesn't matter.

YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO MAKE THOSE THREADS.


/).-


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> look at this
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=13822&st=0&gopid=308674&#entry308674


DID YOU POST THAT!??!?!?!??!

NO, NOW YOU'RE GIVING TBT A BAD NAME! OR WHOEVER GTFO FEWL!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and I'm only viewing it because i reported it and waiting for it to get destroyed


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did not post it i just posted a link to show you guys


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






EGG CHECK!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i did not post it i just posted a ]You fail at lying.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean, it won't matter?


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i did not post it i just posted a ]are you pokemonfreak42?


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i did not post it i just posted a ]YEAH, I CAN TELL BY THE WAY BOTH SIGGIES HAVE THE SAME EGGS!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can change it forms, the style of egg doesn't matter


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol at the edit of the siggie.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whatever i know i did not post it so im not worried im 

im tornadith on the fourms


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolfail.

Why would they make different Eggs then? LolSeriously.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no idea


*censored.3.0* off Gordo


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> whatever i know i did not post it so im not worried im
> 
> im tornadith on the fourms


What are you, 5?

Learn to not lie.

Horribly.


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did not post that i told you im tornadith look it *censored.3.0*ng up


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> whatever i know i did not post it so im not worried im
> 
> im tornadith on the fourms


prove it. post something nuder that name about saying who you are on tbt.

and post it in that thread.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LMAO Wymsy OWNED

TRY TO POST ANYTHING GORDO


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im not worried the real person will be caught


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> LMAO Wymsy OWNED
> 
> TRY TO POST ANYTHING GORDO


Win.

*Hi-5's


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> im not worried the real person will be caught


Just shut up.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE WIN!






egg check for the last time!


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i will


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, not clicking Gordo's eggs anymore due to stupidity


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, a very good "ideal".

Because I get the pleasure of suspending you. 


Good Job, Commander Wymsy! 



-mumble- But is it fun to suspend people?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same. He's suspended now xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.

Why are we picking on Wymsy?


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTW

ownage right there


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I IM NOT POKEMONFREAK


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not.

._. Read, Rockman, READ!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean Gordo?

we're celebrating because Gordo got suspended by Wymsy


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OOOH.

My bad.

Sowwy.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> I IM NOT POKEMONFREAK


I'm putting you in the "Three year olds" Section.

Just go away, already.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> I IM NOT POKEMONFREAK


YES YOU ARE DIP *censored.2.0*


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> I IM NOT POKEMONFREAK


Did you not post a few pages back something along the lines of:

"I'm going to post on the forums for people to click my eggs"


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> i just posted this same topic at the fourms on gpx i bet they will ban me they don't like people asking


QFT


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOOK AT MAH SIGGIE, AT THE VERYYY BOTOM!


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and it just so happened to have all the same eggs has you?

and then when someone commented about it YOU  changed your sig


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Um If you guys noticed I clicked on her egg but i didnt click warm i looked at her account and its gordo1 but i'm still not on her side


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More QFT


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw:

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
John102 (5), Silverstorms (5), RockmanEXE (6), Pokii (5), Hareburrell (7), Horus (4)

Click back plox :3


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				z189ack said:
			
		

> Um If you guys noticed I clicked on her egg but i didnt click warm i looked at her account and its gordo1 but i'm still not on her side


she made a new account for the Forums, or i would've seen her on the active ones looking at the topic


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please kill me and suck my dicks


Lol you have more than one? MUTANT ALERT :O


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oshi-
RUN.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> please kill me and suck my dicks


Uhmmmmm... what?
And, aren't you a girl?
And also, what's with the plural form of that word?


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Btw:
> 
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> John102 (5), Silverstorms (5), RockmanEXE (6), Pokii (5), Hareburrell (7), Horus (4)
> ...


tell me where you are in here.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">kimpisces (5/0), John102 (10/10), Swektiar (3/0), BB CoDe (5/0), ruts cbk (5/0), goddessisabelle (5/0), magyk1 (4/0), Misery Bliss (5/0), rosahege (5/0), Emerald Blaise (1/0), MandaLee333 (5/0), Ratio (5/0), Uzumaki Hokage (5/0), Jessie Team Rocket Leader (5/0), tjgkswl (3/0), dream star (5/0), Tom29193 (5/6), Kamiko (1/0), Decko (5/0), Roseria (5/0), amarateno (5/0), L Kyuubi (5/0), willy900 (1/0), Hades Ra (1/0), Ispin (5/0), Lizzerd (4/0), sajb (5/0), ICG (5/0), mehitsme (5/0), ultimatepro (1/0), Valy (1/0), RockmanEXE (1/6), gordo1 (5/0), pear40 (5/6), Sakri (5/0), SAKfan (5/0), pquack93 (5/0), Piranha (5/5), Drifloon (5/0), Nasra (1/0), kano (4/0), Nudge (5/0), Stuurknuppel (5/4), Omnimon (1/0), ashleigh (5/0), Drigon100 (5/0), SagaDavid (5/0), ricano4life (5/5), Kefer (5/0), Jas0n (5/0), GameSphere (5/0), Lady Kiya (4/0), dannychic (4/0), DigitalEon (4/0), InueChan (2/0), NyaoNeko (4/0), VivaLaGlam (4/0), Haruto (4/0), kon10 (4/0), Phantom4722 (3/0), 2downpoison (3/0), Karma (3/0), Sidailer (3/0), Talius (3/0), Bash (3/0), Lina17 (3/0), poppistarr (2/0), chaserdani18 (2/0), MoogleSam (4/0), Immortal Sound (3/0), Pyro Sphere (1/0), nyteen (2/0), Halleton (2/0), Joey the Cheese King (2/0), Stanley Pain (2/0), Dinogrrl (2/0), MissFEH (2/0), firegem123 (2/0), Fizzicist (2/0), Flyboy Fox (2/0), dessybabe (2/0), Muttface (2/0), Halcyon87 (2/0), Tokala Cmdr Char (2/0), Ianadan (4/0), AsH K (4/0), Xem (4/0), Maxie (4/0), Tsukasa (4/0), SusannaLotus (1/0), Astrail (1/0), Hoppip (5/0), PandaBa (5/0), Arrrgh Zombies (5/0), X KeiKara X (5/0), Bugwarrior (5/0), Seraphim Kiss (5/0), Goldfoxmark (1/0), Amayalyn (5/0), Mosaic dot Wav (5/0), tinymon (4/0), Diixay (5/0), Dabble (5/0), EmpoleonRules (5/0), cygnus henry (5/0), Ulli (5/0), MysticFalco (5/0), Mystery913 (5/0), ArtySummergale (5/0), Von Krieger (2/0), Shalena (5/0), Sowa (5/0), Nie (5/0), Jordan62 (5/0), Seiken (5/0), trusdale (5/0), Magicide (5/0), SilentSpy (3/0), Troll (5/0), cocozelle (5/0), Jirachi68106 (5/0), Xynare (5/0), DuelyDeciesive (5/0), piggygirl888 (5/0), Airian (5/0), Yurii (5/0), Saberclaw (5/0), Sorax2 (1/1), AmyL (6/0)
</div>


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found Waldo

(look in spoiler)


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Bold my name?

AND JOHN IS A ONE CLICKER. D:<


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatch my Chikorita!


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankee, ad hub, i need to click you moar.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go  CTRL/Command + F ftw.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jas0n, I clicked all of yours.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, only clicked you're doexys, did it to horus too. Don't worry i already gotcha back.


----------



## Horus (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regular person > CTRL + F


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i do the not click back command.

i really only click people on my pal pad. i'm adding you right now.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please, help Chikorita.

:<


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






<big><big><big><big><big><big>EGG CHECK!</big></big></big></big></big></big>

i hate being ignored.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH SHIZZLE.

I JUST GOT A GIRAFARIG FROM THE SHELTER.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big>EGG CHECK!</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> i hate being ignored.


PHIONE GAWD!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big>EGG CHECK!</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> i hate being ignored.


Wouldn't it be more fun if it was a surprise? XD Lmao.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good.

@jason, i hate surprises.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol what do you find cool about these eggs


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> lol what do you find cool about these eggs


They're round and you can eat them.

I never used to get it either, but I think it's rather entertaining now that I've actually signed up.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might cave idk


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok how do i add my eggs to my account?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had 4 swarms in a row DD


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my first eggs i guess


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get rare eggs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, I need one to hatch so i have a chance at Azelf.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked click back?


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> i clicked click back?


I already did.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh ok thanks


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's a new day, click my eggs plox :3


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> It's a new day, click my eggs plox :3


clicked click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Snackfast (5), nephewjack (6), John102 (6), Bobdapeach (3), Osiris6 (5), Horus (4), Draco Roar (5), Silverstorms (5), Orisyke (3), darthgohan1 (5), Jas0n (5)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickplz.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Clickplz.


Clicked.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Clickplz.


clicked click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

goodness i thought these eggs was stupid but there fun

Can you tell me my eggs?


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> goodness i thought these eggs was stupid but there fun


My thought exactly.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Clickplz.


Clicked 

EDIT: I thought the same supamario & pear


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did you know if you click the pokedex in the top left it will take you took a random person i like just clicking there eggs for fun and hope i get clicked back its weird but fun


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> did you know if you click the pokedex in the top left it will take you took a random person i like just clicking there eggs for fun and hope i get clicked back its weird but fun


I didn't know that. I always go to the users online page and click a random person in the middle.

I found this weird glitch.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

that happend to me befor pear
P.S. are you using a mac?


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

weird 

Please click my eggs i click back


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> that happend to me befor pear
> P.S. are you using a mac?


No, PC.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone in Pal Pad and some extra people.


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what browser are you using


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, woo my first pokemon. Nidoran F xD


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dell?


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anybody tell me my eggs?

i do click random ppl


nephewjack (6), John102 (6), Bobdapeach (3), Osiris6 (5), Horus (4), Draco Roar (5), Silverstorms (5), Orisyke (3), Tom29193 (6), Artie (5), Lovethechocolate (5), Hiara (6), Ragnarokzz (5), Tifa Lockheart (6), eevee2 (6), Manacchi (4), Fear the Lapras (3), Seither (6), JenFoxworth (6), Ralene (4), yujovi (4), ChubbyEmmiBunni (6), funkikiflurry (5), Zulo (6), Lexis (6), Beaux (5), Aveling (6), johnrichard1991 (6)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you click me soon i'll click you back... otherwise, i may not be on the computer at all tomorrow.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firefox.
@Gallade, HP, but it wouldn't make a difference. It only happens when I go into the shelter in full screen then go to partial screen.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me my eggs?
> 
> i do click random ppl
> 
> ...


From left to right:
Skorupi or gligar, shellos, surskit, ?, Mawile, totodile


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hopefully I'll get an Azelf.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me my eggs?
> 
> i do click random ppl
> 
> ...


Not sure, East Shellos, Surskit, Trapinch, Mawile, and Totodile.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me my eggs?
> 
> i do click random ppl
> 
> ...


First egg is Skorupi no doubt.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemon eggs rival the addictiveness of Flight sim, AC, and the sims combined. 0.e


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got some new eggs and stuff.

More clickys plox? xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I got some new eggs and stuff.
> 
> More clickys plox? xD


You got a Groudon Egg already? Did you make your account today? >.>


----------



## supamario (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just made my account today and what is this about events and i love my first eggs pokemon


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a groudon egg? And yes I just made my account today XD

I found it in the lab


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Lucky ._.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering why I had to get the maturity up to like 30,000 before it hatched


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep seeing the same eggs in the lab >.<


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I keep seeing the same eggs in the lab >.<


Well you have to wait an hour for them to all change o.0


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fully clicked back, and just clicked a lot of people too.  Fully clicked my pal pad.  I'll be gone the rest of today, sorry.  If you click me you can pm me a link to your party and i'll click it when i'm back online in a day or two.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

T-T i diddent get deoxys!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grr. No Dexoys! , I Swear If I Don't Get Azelf, I'll Seriously Loose My Rag!

Is This A Deoxys Egg? http://gpxplus.net/info/AGp4AGL2


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick mineeee! Almost hatching!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> CLick mineeee! Almost hatching!


Clicked yours, Now click mine.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaaaay! OKAY! you only clicked 4....


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why Are There Differnet Colour Deoxys Eggs? Are They The Different Forms? I Would Of Thought It Would Be Like Rotom And MissingNo. To Change Forms...


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

go look at the online users list. I'm right at the top! I've never been right at the top before! =D


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> go look at the online users list. I'm right at the top! I've never been right at the top before! =D


Iv'e Been Up The Top Like 10 Times xD


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going outside, but you can click if you want. ^_^

No seriously, click.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick mine guys!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Pear: You already got a Deoxys, You can't get an Azelf.

@ Jas0n: HOW'D YOU GET A GROUDON? o-o

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> @ Pear: You already got a Deoxys, You can't get an Azelf.
> 
> @ Jas0n: HOW'D YOU GET A GROUDON? o-o
> 
> Click please.


they gave them out in a previous event.

I found a kyrogue in the lab.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again?!

And no, Jas0n just joined yesterday...I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He found it in the LAb.

Click plz.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd Better Get An Azelf, I'm Staying Up All Night, Already 11:30pm


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok clicking


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm back! Will be clicking soon.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> My eggs?


What About Them?


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAWD JAS0N!

You joined yesterday, and you already have 1000 interaction!?!?!?


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> GAWD JAS0N!
> 
> You joined yesterday, and you already have 1000 interaction!?!?!?


LOL.

Yesterday I had a billion people click me and I guess because I kept clicking them all back I stayed at the top of the users online list so even more people clicked me.

@Rafren: You're a lazy 1-clicker >:


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> GAWD JAS0N!
> 
> You joined yesterday, and you already have 1000 interaction!?!?!?


I joined two days and I just have 418 interactions! WOW Jas0n!

EDIT: Sorry Jas0n I had like 10 unclicked....Ill click them now
EDIT: NOW I HAVE 20! I must be on top of the members list now...


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i always use clock abuse, i just don't click back....

i do however click people on my pal pad.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@John102

Meee too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cough* Olook where I am?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably why.

If people know you're reliable then they'll add you to their palpad and click you every day, then their friends will do the same and as you're clicking them back + all the people on your palpad you get at the top of the users online list (if you're doing it fast enough) so even more people can click you.

&Sometimes when I'm bored I just click like 5 random people so I can get at or near the top of the users online list again and it only takes me like 2 minutes to click those 5 people's parties.


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have better things to do than click all day. Why click back when I already have my clicks? I did use to click back all the time, but that was just too time consuming, even when I power clicked.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you get more clicks when you click back 

I suppose It just depends how fast you can click back. As I said I can click 5 people in a matter of 2 minutes so it doesn't really bother me nor take time out of my day.


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> @Rafren: You're a lazy 1-clicker >:


Well that's not true.
He clicked 2 of mine...


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i power click i can faster than that, i think, i dunno I'll time my self wit the swarm that's about to come.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had about 20 people that I don't know all clicked me D=


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anybod Found Someone With An Azelf Egg Yet?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a swarm anyway? xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you're at the very top of the users list, random people click you, so you get swarmed by a ton of random people. check the users list.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

jas0n click my eggs


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oic.


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, imma time myself.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys I'm back  .
I got an event egg XD .
Not Azelf  .
Darkrai I think  .
Are you able to get the other eggs? OR can you never get them?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm back  .
> I got an event egg XD .
> Not Azelf  .
> Darkrai I think  .
> Are you able to get the other eggs? OR can you never get them?


Oh that's another thing I was wondering. What are event eggs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm back  .
> I got an event egg XD .
> Not Azelf  .
> Darkrai I think  .
> Are you able to get the other eggs? OR can you never get them?


Only 1 Per. Event


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=9014


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Vhat be tar egg?


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few times a month they will distribute legendaries. To have a chance at one just have an open spot in your party.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?!?!?!

You don't get to choose formes?

Fail. Glad I waited for Azelf.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, I'll remember that next time xD


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate it. All the n00bs are on right now with like 10 browsers open to the shelter page, and they're killing the site's speed.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you didn't miss out. I wish I'd got Azelf instead.  >_<


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> I hate it. All the n00bs are on right now with like 10 browsers open to the shelter page, and they're killing the site's speed.


I noticed, it's annoying


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that but does anyone know if they will release some into shelter?
I really want a Azelf  .
Darkrai is awesome though ^_^ .


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked all your eggs/pokemon btw :O


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless A Member Or Staff Does, (Which I Highly Doubt) Then No.

PS: You Should Feel Lucky Having An Event Egg Though, Knowing My Luck, I Won't Even Get Azelf :'(


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray Howlet releases duplicate legendaries.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gee. I'm Nerdy Today, It's 2AM


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oo found a hatched Pachirisu in shelter.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new Torchick. Please click.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any Azelf Eggs Found? 
And Does The Egg Just Randomly Pop Into Your Party? Please Answer.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Any Azelf Eggs Found?
> And Does The Egg Just Randomly Pop Into Your Party? Please Answer.


Yes.


Whats my last egg, I found it in the shelter with 3,760/6,400


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinsir.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes To;
Azelf Found
Or:
Randomly Pops Into Party?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randomly pops in parteh


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, Danke <---- (thank you in German)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Riolu egg one more click and i can hatch it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well today is the last event day!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> well today is the last event day!


.. For what?


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. Today is my last chance to hatch some eggs before camp.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> well today is the last event day!


Considering The Day Is Half Over, And It's 2:36am Of The 27 (Saturday)


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you live?


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ricano4life (5), ToastNinja (5), IceZtar (5), naor6000 (4), Adam1qaz (5), Hareburrell (5)


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australia, NSW


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Since It's 27th, do i still have a chance of getting Azelf?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chances are, the Azelf eggs will be released in about 4 hours.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Chances are, the Azelf eggs will be released in about 4 hours.


Gee, That's 7am for me, I'm only staying up until 4am


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I'm staying up till 9 PM EST.

Will I have a chance to get an Azelf?


----------



## Sab (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz

lol nvm i have no eggs anymorez


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well, I'm staying up till 9 PM EST.
> 
> Will I have a chance to get an Azelf?


i think all chances are even......


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Check it out new Riolu


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Check it out new Riolu


i saw your egg chnage from egg to riolu


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o-o

Click.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Eyes Are Hurting. Just 10 More Minutes, Then Iv'e Acheived MY Goal, And I Sleep.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Azelf hasn't been sent out yet.
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=12061

Click please.


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, that was weird.
I saw a Growlithe in the shelter but in less than a second it vanished...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There seems to have been an explosion in the number of Tropius eggs in the shelter.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm breeding some Shuckles right now. Some people who click me have the Shuckle's egg.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have to resort to drastic measures.
IF YOU CLICK MAH EGGS YOU WILL GET THIS COOKIE!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked you last night. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I clicked you last night. Do I get a cookie?


Yes, you may take a cookie.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my eggs hatch!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked you last night. Do I get a cookie?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHERE'S MY COOKIE!?!?!?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I clicked you last night. Do I get a cookie?


No. You get a large slice of cake.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked yours.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, Pear!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me...

*<big><big><big><big><big>My cookie?!</big></big></big></big></big>*

Unless... you're a liar? Clicked Kamiko_Cullen.

Must... get... AZELF.


----------



## Pear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw this in the shelter and I'd never seen it before. My party was full so I couldn't pick it up. What is it?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> I saw this in the shelter and I'd never seen it before. My party was full so I couldn't pick it up. What is it?


Shuckle


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pikabolt, here's your cookie. -gives cookie that's still warm-


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anybody click my dragons ill click back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow

has anyone else not received an event egg all week like me?

:\


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow
> 
> has anyone else not received an event egg all week like me?
> 
> :\


Meeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AZELF.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me.

But on purpose.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bleh at least im not alone :[


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Wow
> 
> has anyone else not received an event egg all week like me?
> 
> :\


lol I havent either


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have...it's Deoxys... -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I have...it's Deoxys... -.-


Haha   

NOW WHERE'S MY AZELF.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crushed its egg. >


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DANG IT!
I saw a rotom but I was way to slow XD .


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me. Did they send out the Azelf eggs yet?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







That's a pretty cool looking egg  .
I think it's a torkoal or whatever it's called  .


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats this egg?

An egg that is green on the top and white on the bottom. It also has an odd red blotch on the green top. It feels like it's trying to sense your emotions.


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> whats this egg?
> 
> An egg that is green on the top and white on the bottom. It also has an odd red blotch on the green top. It feels like it's trying to sense your emotions.


RALTS!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> whats this egg?
> 
> An egg that is green on the top and white on the bottom. It also has an odd red blotch on the green top. It feels like it's trying to sense your emotions.


ralts


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silverstorms  approves.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click he/she is about to die


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AZELF ALERT!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> please click he/she is about to die


Your egg has 7 days. Chill


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratz Silver!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMGNOWAI

He got Azelf.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

: O
they got sent out already? xO


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aye. Just now.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FUUUUUUUUUUU-

Not fair D<


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol watch me not get it either


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John102  is on the top of the users list again.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still dont have anything grrrr


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
</div>


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woo go Silva ^_^ .
Gonna attempt and fail miserably to get all Deoxys forms  .
If that's even possible  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silverstorms  wins!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still it is my first one and I am very curious to find out what it is since not to many ppl have a dragon


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Silverstorms  wins!


IceZtar  gives Silverstorms a cookie and applauds  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I didn't do anything....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!

My Dragcave eggs have about 2 days! PLEASE HELP THEM!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, who else got an Azelf?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking back those who clicked me now.

Please click if you haven't already.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Clicking back those who clicked me now.
> 
> Please click if you haven't already.


HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET A CRYSTAL ONIX DDDDD<


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs!
> 
> My Dragcave eggs have about 2 days! PLEASE HELP THEM!


they will be ok I'll click them for you can you click my one


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what the hell? i saw this thing jumping in the shelter and i grabbed it what is it? anything special?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was lurking around in the shelter, saw it and clicked it as fast as I could. ^^;


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> what the hell? i saw this thing jumping in the shelter and i grabbed it what is it? anything special?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


lol, i saw that and tried to get it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wdf is it?


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a pokemon.

when pokemon get abandoned they go to the shelter also.


----------



## Horus (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a guess but maybe a pokemon?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Azelf!

YEEES! MY FIRST LEGENDARY!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol shut up noob looked like a jumping squirrel to me...


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, this is a quoting moment right here.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's just a Pokemon someone abandoned, like my Crystal Onix here.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I got Azelf!
> 
> YEEES! MY FIRST LEGENDARY!


Curses!

I'm not as special anymore!


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will rape your crystal onix if you don't stop showing it off.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're equally special!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rawr @ you.

I'm not showing it off anyway, I could care less about it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:huh:	 

....I guess he will be breeding it after all....


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l0l


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there such thing as a lugia egg? if so what does itlook like? or is it just another event pokemon ?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">Is this a showoff showdown or something? I have something.

<big><big><big><big><big>Shiny Darkrai</big>


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot found me a ditto! take that event pokemon!


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Is this a showoff showdown or something? I have something.
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>Shiny Darkrai</big>
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>even darkrai isn't safe from me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Woot found me a ditto! take that event pokemon!


lol sorry to disappoint u, but thats an ekans...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.

Glad I know what it is, just got one. Arbok is one of my favorite Pokemon, so Ekans is sticking around with me for awhile.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If Silver is boasting I say this. *Points at Latias*


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u kidding me...-.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Is this a showoff showdown or something? I have something.
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>Shiny Darkrai</big>
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><span style="display:block;text-align:center"><small><small>We showing off stuff?

Well, I have...

Heatran...

Palkia...

Azelf...

Wash Rotom....

Phione...

MissingNo...

Blissey....

Milotic...

Probopass....

Cloyster....

And Mantine </small></small>


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone identify my 4th pokemon egg please?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...
Still wanting to see what a ditto egg looks like XD .
Someone should breed dittos  .
Descriptions is a bit like tyrogues I know  .


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does anyone have hatched dragon eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> If Silver is boasting I say this. *Points at Latias*


It's not a Latios...

It's not a Suicune...

I don't give a crap.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Someone identify my 4th pokemon egg please?


Seviper.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just wait.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so i have 2 snakes in my party? nice...


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I HAS A FERALIGATR!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I HAS A FERALIGATR!


Pfffffttt... I had one earlier today. <_<


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I has a Giratina.

An Entei

A Rotom.

And other stuff...


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYONE CLICK MY LAPRAS! (first egg)

Its almost hatchinggggggg

P.S that better a lapras....-.-


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><small><small><small>I got a Gulpin named Ed.</small></small></small>


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kool! i got a Giratina egg in the lab, i saw a heatran in the shelter but i hesitated and missed it.


----------



## pikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ewww. azelf.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know how to get an azelf egg?


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> EVERYONE CLICK MY LAPRAS! (first egg)
> 
> Its almost hatchinggggggg
> 
> P.S that better a lapras....-.-


lolno, that's a..........

pika-lugi-ho-ceus-two.

duh.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>My Gulpin used belong to Horus.</big>


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!

pika what what what  >.< lol


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Shadow Lugia. : O


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there like a site with all the lab descriptions for legendaries?

Not sure on what descriptions to look for


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="display:block;text-align:center">You rang? 

<big><big><big><big>I have a Shuckle...</big></big></big></big>
and other weird Pokemon.






<big><big><big><big>And... Silverstorms's Remoraid </big></big></big></big>





How does a fish turn into an octopus? >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YEAH!

I bred that fishy!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pika - Pikachu
Lugi - Luigi Lugia
Ho - Ho-oh
Ceus - Not sure...
Two - Mew two

Just thought you would like to know  .


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my lapras ffs! (first egg)

Or prepare to taste the pwnage hammer >:[


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What egg is this?

_A blueish purple egg its supposed to be part of a pair_


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get an azelf Egg????


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> YEAH!
> 
> I bred that fishy!


<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big><big><big><big>My fishy now >D</big></big></big></big>
Gonna put it in party.

<big><big><big><big>Meowth Army!</big></big></big></big>
<span style="color:#9300C4">Sylar</span>  waits for a Kecleon to appear in the shelter.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i remember that old lady in ur sig


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> What egg is this?
> 
> _A blueish purple egg its supposed to be part of a pair_


^


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nidoran or the other one
im not sure of the name, but its the purple one


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you're good ....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Male Nidoran is the blueish-purpleish egg


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno
someone said it before


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get Azelf?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> How do you get Azelf?


It was given out to random people today in an event.


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arceus duh.


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_A dull green egg with several darker spots on it. It shakes if it is touched sometimes. It's supposed to be the egg of a plant._

I think I saw that sometimes.
What is it?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked a lot of people today.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tuketi (5/4), Tenebrae (8/8), Rapidash King (5/5), Zs99 (5/5), angelcat82 (5/6), darthgohan1 (5/5), Jas0n (5/10), krystaledragon (5/5), Tom29193 (5/6), Retrospect (5/5), jhsuk1 (5/6), Agnieszka (1/5), Sorax2 (5/5), bird of the stars (5/6), LittleOneInch (4/5), John102 (4/6), IceZtar (4/4), Silverstorms (4/6), pear40 (5/4), Kamiko (1/8), Draco Roar (5/4), Kiomori (5/5), Jenis90 (3/5), Yoite (5/5), Heart (5/6), Tellah (5/5), Esmee (5/5), Emphyria (5/5), Nemo (5/4), Gemini (5/4), Bureiru (5/5), Mind (5/6), Living Arrow (1/5), intuition (5/5), Kululu Xiao (5/5), Dinogrrl (5/5), Wulphy (5/5), Sizacu (5/4), chubster (3/6), Aayla (1/1), Arii (3/6), Frost Sy (3/5), vilyasage (3/6), Nakuruchan (3/5), The Masked Flamingo (3/6), Soaringsomeone (3/5), starfruitss (3/5), Lady Kiya (3/6), RheaDark (3/5), Hoppip (3/5), Airdra (3/5), Immortal Sound (3/4), Astrail (1/5), Uchiha Izuna (3/6), Lizzerd (3/6), Robert Conley (3/6), Envidia (3/6), ricano4life (3/5), Grath (3/6), Piranha (3/5), RockmanEXE (1/5), TattooKiss (3/6), Snackfast (4/6)</div>

I clicked even more yesterday cause I got swarmed four times in a row >.<


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

/Mode Little boy voice

HOW DOES WE GETZ BABEH POGEYMANZ?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my eggs hatch. If you do, I will click your eggs.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Help my wittle Azelf pwease.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Help my wittle Azelf pwease.


no! >:O
help him urself lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I clicked a lot of people today.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tuketi (5/4), Tenebrae (8/8), Rapidash King (5/5), Zs99 (5/5), angelcat82 (5/6), darthgohan1 (5/5), Jas0n (5/10), krystaledragon (5/5), Tom29193 (5/6), Retrospect (5/5), jhsuk1 (5/6), Agnieszka (1/5), Sorax2 (5/5), bird of the stars (5/6), LittleOneInch (4/5), John102 (4/6), IceZtar (4/4), Silverstorms (4/6), pear40 (5/4), Kamiko (1/8), Draco Roar (5/4), Kiomori (5/5), Jenis90 (3/5), Yoite (5/5), Heart (5/6), Tellah (5/5), Esmee (5/5), Emphyria (5/5), Nemo (5/4), Gemini (5/4), Bureiru (5/5), Mind (5/6), Living Arrow (1/5), intuition (5/5), Kululu Xiao (5/5), Dinogrrl (5/5), Wulphy (5/5), Sizacu (5/4), chubster (3/6), Aayla (1/1), Arii (3/6), Frost Sy (3/5), vilyasage (3/6), Nakuruchan (3/5), The Masked Flamingo (3/6), Soaringsomeone (3/5), starfruitss (3/5), Lady Kiya (3/6), RheaDark (3/5), Hoppip (3/5), Airdra (3/5), Immortal Sound (3/4), Astrail (1/5), Uchiha Izuna (3/6), Lizzerd (3/6), Robert Conley (3/6), Envidia (3/6), ricano4life (3/5), Grath (3/6), Piranha (3/5), RockmanEXE (1/5), TattooKiss (3/6), Snackfast (4/6)</div>
> 
> I clicked even more yesterday cause I got swarmed four times in a row >.<


These are the people I've interacted with today XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">pear40 (10/6), Sakri (6/6), Shuam (6/6), supamario (5/6), Jas0n (16/16), angelicakes (6/5), CarHorn (6/6), bluerose (6/5), Roxas The Untold Hero (6/5), Hoa Thuy Tinh (6/6), Tenebrae (10/5), Ayme (6/6), Chole (6/6), Kisshu (6/6), Trun (3/5), darthgohan1 (6/6), Starshine (5/4), Tom29193 (6/6), ricano4life (6/5), karloz (6/6), Mellifluous (6/6), bya (6/6), Fiska (6/5), Nicky King (6/6), angelcat82 (6/6), pokenator (6/5), charigun (2/6), mikoofdoom (6/6), chevelleROCKER (6/6), Spiikkie (6/5), Tellah (6/6), Vampyredragon (6/6), Snakeperson (4/6), Shadow Wraith (6/7), undertakertien (6/5), Panda X (6/6), Lawli (6/6), Carneli (6/5), Gin no Tsubasa (6/6), Umbastyczny (6/5), Sphinxy (6/5), PanHe (6/5), MDFang (6/4), Aroyah (3/3), sprinklecupcakes (6/5), Tuketi (5/3), Xem (5/5), Yo*censored.2.0*aka (5/5), Mokuba (5/5), jhsuk1 (5/6), derpchu (5/6), Akyco (5/5), Cassedy (1/6), Potty (5/5), Sparkle158 (5/5), Demonicfox (5/6), PDUTogepi (5/5), Priss (5/5), xMystx (5/6), EarthKwake (5/6), Saxy (5/5), Sorax2 (5/5), WildFrostStar (5/6), photoshopped (5/4), Zeoia (5/5), Phoenixi (5/5), Hana (4/6), rafren (6/5), CrazyCubone (4/6), I Trust Severus Snape (4/4), John102 (6/6), The Arcaness (6/5), Future08 (2/3), gamepro (6/5), migo (6/6), Dabble (6/5), Zarya (6/6), Ninez (6/6), Rocky (4/6), ListenFeelEnjoy (6/5), Nine Flames (6/5), Blue Giratina (6/6), gabed (3/6), Flame Aurora (6/6), GRAE (6/6), skysealer (6/6), Glaedr (6/5), Jasmiin (6/8), yekke (3/6), Moeheat (5/6), Crazy DAC (6/6), EmpoleonRules (6/5), Starbolt (1/2), Ash Hotdog Ketchup (6/6), PokemonTrainerDawn (6/2), Dark Chris (6/6), C l o u d y (1/6), gvtan (2/6), Uzumaki Hokage (6/5), haraa (6/5), Caprice (6/5), 619737131179 (6/4), Troll (6/6), Naaku (6/5), littleliamconroy (1/6), IceZtar (6/5), Thornstar (6/4), Japstar (5/6), Silverstorms (6/5), Gol D (6/6), Emerald Blaise (6/5), Tiger Master (6/5), Winter Penguin (6/5), Sunlight (6/6), Bureiru (6/5), EternalWinter (6/5), Austintatious (6/6), ruts cbk (6/6), Dark Storm (6/4), Jen Jen (6/5), Mysteria (4/4), Wimber (6/6), merkwerkee (6/4), Rekia (6/6), sunnydesu (6/6), AquaMizuko (3/5), Kimmybug (6/6), CaptainPikachu (6/6), Tatsuo (6/4), strawberrywolf (6/6), Icee (6/5), Scarletmeteor (6/5), amethystfirefly (6/6), Sinned Banana (6/5), Ryurei (5/4), kyosucker (6/6), Akumu Ankoku (3/5), Crest92 (2/6), Gigi (6/6), Shirogane (6/5), raffprta (6/6), Dragooon (6/5), aquamouse (6/5), Rapidash (6/5), chloe800 (6/5), Bikky (6/5), Yumi Hime (6/6), Gamerstud (6/5), Pocky (6/5), BlueBlue (6/6), Sara Jaye (6/6), cococo (6/5), CosmoGirl (6/5), PileOPapers (6/6), Grandbull (3/6), Baysaun (1/6), Connie (6/6), Troggy (6/6), Mortytan (6/5), Lindley (6/5), alaynea (6/6), Simple (6/6), Pandy (6/6), charlie XD (6/6), Sporelett (6/6), Kokuen (6/6), Nemo (6/5), ParLucius (3/4), chubster (6/3), Polyboy (1/6), Ianadan (6/6), ShadowDarkrai (6/4), Spook (6/4), CLARICIA (6/4), Death the Kid (6/6), Nick L (6/4), jeterboy95 (6/5), Piranha (6/5), scuz (6/5), Sylwia112 (1/1), snafuangel (6/5), Wakka (6/5), RockmanEXE (1/4), LuigiFan (6/6), Vayne Velocity (6/6), Rain Castform (6/5), Augustanna (6/6), ShadowLily (2/5) 

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

GameSphere (5), joanne00 (6), AmyL (4), Horus (4), Clolymy (6), Tornadith (5), Sage of Chaos (5), Sloofish (6), ShadowCat13 (4), pyromaniac (5), ramcakes (6), Arthur Vega (4), The Big Double D (5), Aknara (6), BloodWolf (6), blackfireknight (5), gamal1234 (6), Cielo (5), drie (4), Jordan Gallagher (6), DarkraiX (6), Lolly (5), pokemonxlover (5), Hoppip (6), YallyYallu (5), bird of the stars (6), Munchlax Queef (6), Safferion (5), SassyGirl (5), wind (3), b r a n d o n (4), Darth Phantom (6), Trope (6), Hanner (5), WolfsRain (4), Baragon (5), Dividual Consequence (6), Ratome (5), PokemonRocks (5), mostwanted (5), angelduck (6), Reita (6), xSorax (5), Eva Colussus (6), Vanilla Villa (6), supergoten (6), Allyah (6), Scenario (6), Vickyluvslife (3), Abel (4), PaperChild (5), Light (3), DragonEmpressSeishin (6), Suzuki (4), Kamiko (6), Yayoi (6), Hidan (5), splenvy (5), Tappy4me (6), Dragon Master Lance (4), Pyro Lolita (5), RicFule (2), KeyBlader (5), Lady Entei (5), Lizzy Lucario (5), DoctorGenzo (5), nakad (5), GodEneru (5), Terranariko (2), Tawny (6)</div>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oshi-.


Click my eggs and I'll click yours : D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind >.>


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...

1) You has no life

2)You were bored.

ololo


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done 



> ...
> 
> 1) You has no life
> 
> ...


It really didn't take _that_ long xD


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it lags out.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please help my eggs hatch. If you do, I will click your eggs.


see your eggs are already cracking! they will survive

and ppl please click mine, I want it to hatch soo badly


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> We showing off stuff?
> 
> Well, I have...
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Noob.</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

I got my MissingNo. egg before you and I was the first person on TBT to get it, beat dat.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I open a billion tabs before it lags out and then I can click them all and close them when they load ^_^


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks what I do.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got an absol egg! please click my eggs, yet again, please?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a shiny. You've been beaten.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







What's that? I've never seen a pokemon that even resembles that XD


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> What's that? I've never seen a pokemon that even resembles that XD


tropius


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see, I thought that was some weird Japanese letter on the egg


----------



## Orange (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. A shiny beats pretty much anything.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bananas=/=Japanese Letter 

olo


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww T_T

I'll beat you some day though.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need shiny. D:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need my eggs to hatch.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is this egg?





Regice?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What is this egg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a polarbear.

: D


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, Just Woke Up and got less then 4 horus sleep, and Azelf eggs found?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What is this egg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it says it's slightly damp. It's more than likely a rare water-type pokemon.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sooo I have a question is this mainly pokemon cause I want to know when will my dragon hatch


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Phionie, Like The on in my party xD


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What lvl does elekid evolve into electrobuz?

EDIT: Thank you for telling


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What lvl does elekid evolve into electrobuz?
> 
> EDIT: Thank you for telling


30.

@Dillon: Dragons suck.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ 30 I think.

<big><big><big><big>Yay! I got a Kecleon Egg! DD


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> What lvl does elekid evolve into electrobuz?
> 
> EDIT: Thank you for telling


If You Have It's Data, You Could Check It In Your Dex, If You Don't Then I Dunno , I Didn't gEt Azefl! i'm So Mad!


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SSgt. Garrett  Stole Piranha325's Onix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MUAHAHA


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bwhahaha how lol


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> sooo I have a question is this mainly pokemon cause I want to know when will my dragon hatch


It took about 5 days for my eggs to get this far, I'd say . . . about 5 days.

I think.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> bwhahaha how lol


Magic Lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> supamario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say that damn you.


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i wanna todile pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay. Go Me =]


----------



## Lewis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's lvl 21 atm, when it evolves you need an Electirizer to evolve it into it's next evolution? (forgot name)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, probably.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Elecrivire (or something like that.)


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electivre


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Silverstorms (5), Horus (4), Osiris6 (5), nephewjack (6), Kamiko (4), Otaku (5), IceZtar (5)

so wat are we talking about?


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Silverstorms (5), Horus (4), Osiris6 (5), nephewjack (6), Kamiko (4), Otaku (5), IceZtar (5)
> 
> so wat are we talking about?


Why I Didn't Get An Event Egg ^_^


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know man, i didnt get one either and im kinda glad to.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, let us hope im luckier next event


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my fingers are crossed


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my 1st dragon egg! It's about to hatch!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my 1st dragon egg! It's about to hatch!


i clicked your dragon eggs and your pokemon eggs, please click my eggs and pokemon 2.

also im starting to breed dragons and abandoning some of the eggs produced.


----------



## John102 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY *censored.3.0* JAS0N GET A LIFE!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pokeboy you have Shaymin, Giratina and Cresselia.

You should be happy!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked.


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> please click my eggs


I clicked your eggs can you click my one egg


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pokeboy you have Shaymin, Giratina and Cresselia.
> 
> You should be happy!


im not happy im more satisfied. the second i found out i didnt get an azelf egg i went to the shelter saw a dand heatran egg, missed it, then went to the lab and saw the describtion of giratina egg and got it! 

now im going to let the three non-legends i have hatch so i can put them in the pc and get more eggs and put them in the daycare


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want a Jirachi egg ...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want an event egg . . .


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I want an event egg . . .


doesn't everybody? well we can't get them anymore.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We all get one at least once, right?


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> We all get one at least once, right?


Unless You are super unlucky


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got some new ones. Clickeh please.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> I just got some new ones. Clickeh please.


Clickehed. Clickeh back please ;D


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> I just got some new ones. Clickeh please.


click, please return the favour

funny 2, i forgot that i put 2 pokemon in the daycare, and now look at there levels, i put them strait in as soon as they hatched


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click  my pokemon eggs i click back


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs!


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked click back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click


No.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its kinda strange, new members come as soon as they join.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click


Clicked. Click back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont know why if you click one of my eggs it shows Tentacool


I have a tentacool


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you click my egg and quote this reply saying you clicked my egg I'll click all of your eggs


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> ppl quote this saying you clocked mine and I'll click all of yours


I barely understood that. :I

Anyways, clicking back people who clicked me earlier.

Please click my eggs?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Piranha has Crystal Onix.

She wins, hands down.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow man your quick at clicking back. i was still clicking


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xP

Yeah, I click back fast.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I won't be clicking back for the rest of this week and most of next (except for today, cuz i'm on vacation and can't be on the computer.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you click my egg and quote this reply saying you clicked my egg I'll click all of your eggs


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked. My party has more than one, so don't just click the one.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked you.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[insert smiley face here]

EDIT: I now have 2,563 interactions and this was only my second day on the website XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked you


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked you


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> I dont know why if you click one of my eggs it shows Tentacool
> 
> 
> I have a tentacool


clicked all eggs click back now


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill click beck if someone licks my eggs


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i licked your eggs lick back 


not jk


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okay ill lick back


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok thanks


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs so they hatchs and then i eat the head off the Pokemon i will click back


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine guys.

EDIT: Clicked supamarios. Im rafren


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked your eggs


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks!


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you weclecom


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Link to profile in sig.


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all click back


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking Pikabolts.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and reply to this saying you clicked mine, ill click back


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine! I'll try to click back as many as I can as I'll be gone for a week w/ no computer.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh jeez now I have an Azelf egg... My eggs are going to take forever to all hatch.


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click mine and reply to this saying you clicked mine, ill click back


clicked both of you guy click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check the eggs before the last please


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i clicked you awhile ago.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one too!


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its not yours #Garrett  you did not hatch it


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clcik mine!

EDIT: CLicked #garrets


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok click mine ok?


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked click back


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked. Click back too


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i trying to find a free pokemon in the shelter

so please click my eggs


----------



## supamario (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh and i will click back


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Mudkip egg 1 more click and i can hatch it


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone click my lapras!! first egg!! its about to hatch! ill click u back :]


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click MINE! 

EDIT:Chubbsters eggs are clicked!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> Click MINE!
> 
> EDIT:Chubbsters eggs are clicked!


urs are 2!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How does everyone get rare eggs? I've been to the lab sooo many times and haven't found anything.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me, cause I'm returning some clicks. Link to profile is in sig.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click please.


nome


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked all your eggs click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click back clicked yours too


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. ^^

Click you back.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

chubster (5), Horus (4)

please click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs new day


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOT MANY EGGS IN THE SHELTER


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Erm... You Could Of Just Edited, Instead Of Tripple Posting.

Please Click My Pokemon


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> pokeboy you have Shaymin, Giratina and Cresselia.
> 
> You should be happy!


Hah. I have Deoxys, Latias and Cresselia. xD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone I.D my last egg in party?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shieldon


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks draco :]


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Heatran, Palkia and Azelf xD


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need 2 clicks for my lapras or so..

Click the first egg noobies  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys whats the last one in my party now? can anyone ID?

Heres the decription

_A blue egg with an odd pattern on the front that shines like steel. It is incredibly tough." The egg looks pretty solid. It won't be hatching any time soon_


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bronzor.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this? Rare? _ A tan and yellow egg with a red spot on it. The spot shines like a gem. _


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Bronzor.


oh naize ty ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's this? Rare? _ A tan and yellow egg with a red spot on it. The spot shines like a gem. _


staryu?


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Celebi?
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGR1ZwVj


----------



## Flame master (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap!

I just saw an Easter Bunery egg, but some noob took it!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Crap!
> 
> I just saw an Easter Bunery egg, but some noob took it!


Same


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Crap!
> 
> I just saw an Easter Bunery egg, but some noob took it!


Damn noobs.

Let's see if I can get my Azelf to hatch today ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does a easter buneary egg look like? A buneary egg with blue and pink?


----------



## Gallade526 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some one click me dragons ill click back!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a spiritomb egg now  .


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Dratini!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! I will click back!


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I got a spiritomb egg now  .


Welcome to the cool group!!

btw guys click my eggs! specially lapras!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a question about dragon eggs, I have three eggs I killed and I cant ge rid of them and I cant get another egg sooo help! and if I get my one live egg to hatch will I beable to get another egg? soo click my egg and quote this and I will click your eggs


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs/pokemon plox ^_^


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Click my eggs/pokemon plox ^_^


Done.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my party, please.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click my party, please.


Clicked, click back please ^_^


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, clicked you back. ^^


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<small>Hey guys just a reminder......</small>

<big><big><big><big><big><big>CLICK CHUBSTERS EGGS!</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> <small>Hey guys just a reminder......</small>
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>CLICK CHUBSTERS EGGS!</big></big></big></big></big></big>


You only clicked one of mine </3


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my mother trucking eggs.

This post was not intended for the word 'trucking' to be taken as another word.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> its not yours #Garrett  you did not hatch it


orly?


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?

No worries


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me, cause I may not be here for the rest of the day.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new Trapinch egg. :yay:


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Egg check


Gible egg


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my hatchlings/eggs, please!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Click my hatchlings/eggs, please!


Done, click more than one of mine plox? XD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked orange and kamiko, please click back


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> clicked orange and kamiko, please click back


I clicked you ;]


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll get you back 

i didnt know i had a qwilfiush, so i just hatched a 2nd one... abandoning a hatched qwilfish right now


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me please! I won't be here for the rest of the day so, make sure you click while I'm here so I can click back.


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> clicked orange and kamiko, please click back


Clicked back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks orange, and got you right now piranha


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> thanks orange, and got you right now piranha


Thanks. Clicked you back.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Azelf egg and I'll be sure to click back.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Azelf egg and I'll be sure to click back.


Clicked your party.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big><big><big><big>I want my Kecleon to hatch already! 8D


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> clicked orange and kamiko, please click back


clicked.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleek?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>I want my Kecleon to hatch already! 8D</big></big></big></big><big></big>


I forgot to click you today, just did ^_^


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

caiilee (6), Horus (4), Osiris6 (5), John102 (5), Piranha (6), RockmanEXE (4), Stuurknuppel (5), Kamiko (6), Alecks (6)

This is alot better than quoting people, please click back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You like clicking eggs? So click mine!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> You like clicking eggs? So click mine!


Done, click back :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got lost in a mall.

ololololo

Click please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I got lost in a mall.
> 
> ololololo
> 
> Click please.


Just like every other child I know.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I got lost in a mall.
> 
> ololololo
> 
> Click please.


Fail?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed my good man.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked!


Don't you hate people who say: "I don't click one clickers" and are a one clicker themself?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am done with clicking everybodys eggs. finally.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I also hate it when people say stuff like, "If you click all of mine then I'll click all of yours" or "I'll click back all of your party no matter how many of mine you click" and then they only click back once even when you click their whole party ;l


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote this reply saying you clicked my egg and I'll click all of yours


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woop! I got an Azelf!

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Maybe. >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MEAN YES RIGHT? SAY IT.
 :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs because its a new day lol


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz


clicked all will you click  back?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz


Clicked.

Return the favour please ;]


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked your and killing dogs


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, I WILL click back.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Click mine, I WILL click back.


clicked click back
 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cresselia is close to hatching. :0


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Cresselia is close to hatching. :0


clicked click back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My togepi's close to hatching as well . . .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Cresselia is close to hatching. :0


Same with Regice!
Click?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked your entire party 

My groudon is about 12,000 away from hatching ;3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked xeladude!


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked all but your lickylicky tryed to lick me click back


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz. I will click back all clicks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will scold him >

Clicking back


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all my egg are close  please click them they will hatch today that would be weird 5 in a day lol


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz help my eggs and hatchlings hatch/evolve


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I have now got a Turtwig egg as well.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Woop! I got an Azelf!
> 
> Please click my eggs.


Congrats.  clicked


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my stuff that be super


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> please click my stuff that be super


Will do!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> please click my stuff that be super


clicked click back please


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click.


sure no problemo


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cresselia! Hatch faster!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> HareBurrell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I will click yours


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone who I haven't click back yet, I'll click you back in about 30 minutes or an hour. I'm at my grandmas house for her birthday so, when we leave I can click ya'll back. I'm not supposed to be on the computer right now. >_<


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HareBurrell said:
			
		

> Please click.


clicked all click back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. I picked up a Luvdisc. ._.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my items.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Items?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine. tentacool is almost about to hatch. 1 more click


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> please click mine. tentacool is almost about to hatch. 1 more click


Clicked ^_^


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> please click mine. tentacool is almost about to hatch. 1 more click


click back clicked


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

clicked back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked tentacool for ya nigel


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> please click mine. tentacool is almost about to hatch. 1 more click


Clicked.
Are you gonna evolve your Horsea?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when I get it to the right level. I have a dragon scale ready for it too.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a hosea egg look like?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just found a Phione egg in the shelter =D Click it!


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please, I click everyone back party for party.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Darthgohans and Nigels eggs! Click back please!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Just found a Phione egg in the shelter =D Click it!


Lol, lucky you


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Just found a Phione egg in the shelter =D Click it!


that's what happened to me.


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







egg check


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too   :O


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*is looking at page number* o:


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *is looking at page number* o:


LE GASP.

Jas0n  runs away.


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> *is looking at page number* o:


333?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> egg check


tauros


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you see the little man and your party is full, can't you just open a new tab and put one in the PC and then click the little man?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> If you see the little man and your party is full, can't you just open a new tab and put one in the PC and then click the little man?


No, if you open a new tab with GPX the little man doesnt give it to you.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click please, I click everyone back party for party.


clicked click back


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just abandoned a lickatounge go get it


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what if you already have your PC in another tab?


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg check my 4th egg


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.2.0* A SHINY LICKITUNG!!


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* A SHINY LICKITUNG!!


yeah told you i did not want it


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0* A SHINY LICKITUNG!!


I hate you...a lot.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yours..I hatched it myself.

Nigel now were even  <_<


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> just abandoned a lickatounge go get it


good job you were fast at getting it lol


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> supamario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh than who got mine?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe if you click or change anything once the little man has appeared he doesn't give the egg to you.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> supamario said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not yours!

I got the egg a couple of days a go and hatched it..


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i know its not mine but i abondoned mine and thought you got it


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> i know its not mine but i abondoned mine and thought you got it


Shiny?


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah i did not know shinys were special at the time till you said holy *censored.2.0* a shiny


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe from another computer?


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you have little man and a full party? wtf?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hub which Sorax are you?

xSorax or Sorax2?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see Lewis at the VERY top of the list.

Get ready for massive swarm. :x

Sorax2, Why?

THERE'S ANOTHER SORA?


----------



## Orange (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just thinking if it's possible.


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you know what to do  at the bottom mostly

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Horus (4), seddrick (1), Itakari (1), zuko (1), Storm Skyflyer (1), Vaelor (1), kk56 (1), Selena16 (1), Moonlit Fang (1), Vain (1), Chrono (1), izabelala (1), Kujirai (1), rukasya (1), hiboe (1), Doomblade (1), Aly (1), Snakeperson (1), Poopy Butt (1), Megg Lycan (1), rato2050 (1), JimmyG (1), Candice (1), Tessa Lowe (1), zhaoyi (1), Michalv (1), Blake Wilson (1), Mr Charlie (1), Hareburrell (4), Kukilunestar (4), DTG (1), darthgohan1 (6), Silverstorms (5), Osiris6 (5), Bobdapeach (3), John102 (5), nephewjack (5), Snackfast (6), pear40 (6)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that would work either because you would have to be logged in to your account


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my 4th egg pwease


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and what egg is it


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my new egg please and my 3th one too 

and look at my new 5th egg i found in the shelter its almost ready to hatch click them both


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please or you must die


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gordobordo said:
			
		

> click my eggs please or you must die


Nah, I'd prefer not to click the eggs of someone who got suspended on GTS because he avoided the rules and asked people to click his eggs on there >_>


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who is he/she?


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My Pokemon Please


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> who is he/she?


I'm Asuming It's gordobordo


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

looking for clicks please


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> looking for clicks please


clicked all click back please

And yes i hatched my first egg


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Every time I leave this thread goes up 20 pages D=


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Every time I leave this thread goes up 20 pages D=


Haunter obsession. ._.

olo


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs lol


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well bye im leaving please click my eggs so i have a surprise when i get on tommorow


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote this reply saying you clicked my egg and I will click all of yours


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs Please i repay the favor, you dont need to tell me you did on this


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click my eggs Please i repay the favor, you dont need to tell me you did on this


clicked


----------



## supamario (Jun 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well you made me proud  all my eggs are ready to hatch but 2


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i found a dawn stone cool


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please.


----------



## Flame master (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

like my eggs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Flame master said:
			
		

> like my eggs?


No Not Really, TO Common For My Likings


----------



## Lewis (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I see Lewis at the VERY top of the list.
> 
> Get ready for massive swarm. :x
> 
> ...


Yes lol, 

Edit: Going out for the day but i'll be back later so don't stock clicking me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click.


Clicked.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to all who click my eggs. ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who click my eggs. ^_^


You're welcome.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Silvers eggs! :OO


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back, thanks.


----------



## Orange (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just grabbed a Phione egg from the shelter.
:llama:
Click the lama.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs and I will click yours > .


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Just grabbed a Phione egg from the shelter.
> :llama:
> Click the lama.


clicked you.


----------



## Orange (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I just clicked you back.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Top of Users Online list ^_^ .
Swarm here we come > .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

C'mon Cresselia!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SLOWPOKE! Yeah! I'ma get Slowking. >


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> C'mon Cresselia!


Thanks for the clicks. I clicked back.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only need 7 more happiness points for my espeon  .


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Iceztar


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clicked Iceztar


Clicked back  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got some new eggs.

Click please.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick my eggs guys! ill click you back


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleeked.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Got some new eggs.
> 
> Click please.


Your Azelf is getting moar clicks than mine!

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because mine is specialer


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Says you.

I still want a Jirachi egg.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a Jirachi egg even look like?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't think you can get a Jirachi atm.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I don't think you can get a Jirachi atm.


I know that.
I just want when they are available.


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs I only got them a while ago!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please ;]


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Azelf egg and I'll ... do something nice for you!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

havent posted on here in a long long time...so...please click my eggs. : D


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Azelf egg and I'll ... do something nice for you!


I've clicked yours!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Niall said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs I only got them a while ago!


Clicked yours, click back please.



			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> havent posted on here in a long long time...so...please click my eggs. : D


Same goes for you xD


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Niall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you find a groundon? I've been on that site for at least two weeks now and haven't found one.


----------



## Niall (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your's Jason


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Jas0n and ipodawsum. Rockman, why'd ya only click 3 of my eggs?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it in the lab on my first day, by the description I thought it was a charmander or something XD

I guess I just got lucky


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you've got to be kidding me. The best thing that I've FOUND(not event egg)is a manaphy....


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope 

I always seem to find better things in the lab than in the shelter, too. Whenever I look through the shelter it's just a ton of annoying pokemon that I don't want ;l


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I'm not always looking for uber rare pokemon though, first I plan on filling my dex up, so I go to the shelter pretty often, but don't get me wrong, I spend TONS of time camping in the lab.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing the same.

I think it'd be better to have a load of small pokemon than a few rares that pretty much everyone's got. Besides, a load of small pokemon give you more pokemon to breed with to get shinies


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, but I MUST find a ditto so I can breed my unowns.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never even seen a hatched ditto. I'm guessing they're quite rare?


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess, i MUST get one though if I want to get all the unown alphabet.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gawta hatch 'em all! :3


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I gawta hatch 'em all! :3


That's gonna take a lawta days.


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nawta for me.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thawts whawt you think.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2 new eggs, click plox :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regice hatched! Please click Riolu, I want him to evolve!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Regice hatched! Please click Riolu, I want him to evolve!


Clicked all your party ;]


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs purty please


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cresselia has about 600 to hatch! ;']


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MY eevee has 3 happiness to evolve  .
But then I have to wait to tomorrow for a espeon  .


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me guys! clicked everyone that clicked me back just now  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em will ya?


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click em will ya?


Clicked me back yet?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a giggle.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you are on this list please click back! 
pyromaniac (5), chimerahound (6), Zerxer (6), Little Kudamon (5), BrokenLatias (6), Quote (4), Talasia (6), Whatchamacallit (3), Contestshipping Pikachu (5), assassin trainer (6), Reianu (6), Metallicar (6), nigel1212 (5), Professor Cypress (6), Stein (6), alioia (6), Hanabi Pokemon Ranger (6), CaptainPikachu (5), Panic (5), Sex Skittles (4), Shamise (5), OmegaMikorz (5), flamesnake55 (6), BlaineMuffin (5), Samuel Craft (6), Otaku (5), Azu (5), Aki801 (5), darthgohan1 (6), ricano4life (5), Tenebrae (5), Mr Hobo (6), Tom29193 (6), Piranha (6), Kit Kat 1357 (6), Cin (5), roflSean (2), Osiris6 (5), jkmg3000 (5), Jahozafat (6), SAMwich (2), Watercat8 (5), Ranahanahanahan (6), TravisTouchdown (5), Eoin (6), Anna123 (6), Am I all alone (2), NeverCryBaby (3), NarutoACWiiAdict (6), whocares (3), Toad Kart 64 (6)


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Click my eggs purty please






			
				chubster said:
			
		

> Click me guys! clicked everyone that clicked me back just now :gyroiddance:






			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click em will ya?






			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click for a giggle.


Clicked ^_^


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickie  .


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				the_lone_wolf said:
			
		

> Click my eggs purty please


You have a deoxys egg ...!?

Lucky.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

About 1000 left until Groudon hatches :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cresselia can hatch now. Prepare yourself!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> About 1000 left until Groudon hatches :3


maybe if your goudron meets my kyrogue, and raquazza will appear!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe :O

It's really annoying. Taking so long to get this last little bit of maturity >:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need like 13,000 for my Articuno to hatch >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Silverstorms  will eggify it!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLeeeek!


----------



## Orange (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Gulpin egg needs 1 click to hatch and my Wartortle needs 3639 maturity to evolve.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now I must find a new legendary!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Now I must find a new legendary!


NOT LATIOS!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ugh 3 more clicks and a day till I get a espeon  .


----------



## Lewis (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I'm going to click all night.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just gbought 2 stones from the shop, now i have chansey and poliwrath!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click! my eggis going to die


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> please click! my eggis going to die


clicked it, please return the favor


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look what I found.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> just gbought 2 stones from the shop, now i have chansey and poliwrath!


My Blissey (Nigel) is awesomer.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have 5/8 eevee family  .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!

I'm gonna click back everyone who clicked me when I get back from eating lunch.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ugh now I have to wait a day until I get a espeon  .


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked and my egg has a crack


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please, I'll be back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

4 maturity away from hatching :l


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click  .


----------



## m12 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need more donations in the form of clicks to my Bibarmy training program. I need them to grow up to become powerful, mighty Bibarels.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click cliCK CLICK CLICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I need more donations in the form of clicks to my Bibarmy training program. I need them to grow up to become powerful, mighty Bibarels.


<span style="display:block;text-align:center">Oh, you have two bidoofs.
Clicked everyone in Pal Pad.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omgz huge swarm :x

Jas0n  prepares his fingers for epic rape.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> omgz huge swarm :x
> 
> Jas0n  prepares his fingers for epic rape.


I freakin' hate you D:
I always see you at the top.

Edit: asdfghjkl;
I found a Griseous Orb


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's that for?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What's that for?


I think summoning a Giratina Egg in the lab.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Luvdisc, so close to hatching.


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got some new eggs please click


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just click the Luvdisc! 2 more maturity!


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Just click the Luvdisc! 2 more maturity!


clicked all click back


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done/ ^.^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLeeeeeek!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking back 3 swarms D:
Kecleon hatched.


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs.


clicked all click all back


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleeking next post.


----------



## StbAn (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my ones I always click back!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked yours  .


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally... I'm done.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please.


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs and your mudkip


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A yellow egg with a black blotch on the front that is outlined with red. It is cold to the touch.

egg check


----------



## Nigel (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t new event. clone pokemon from the first movie and mewtwo are available!


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> w00t new event. clone pokemon from the first movie and mewtwo are available!


<333333333333333333333333333456456


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

are there any dragon fans????? and pls click!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> w00t new event. clone pokemon from the first movie and mewtwo are available!


I'm going for that Charmander.


----------



## Orange (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What could the last two be?
Zombidoofs?


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 Click this thing. I want another water dragon.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> Click this thing. I want another water dragon.


clciked, now please return the favor


----------



## John102 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* the mystery, I'm getting mewtwo.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> w00t new event. clone pokemon from the first movie and mewtwo are available!


I don't think I'll bother even trying to get any.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave him outta this


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs so i can get ready for event


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and do youu have to pass the test to the fourms to be able to get event?


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does any body have a Rotom?

If you do I will breed it.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

looking for clicks please ,i do repay anyone who does, 

ps if any one can tell me what my third egg is id be greatful i hate suprises


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and I'll return the favor


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you can give people pokemon?


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you can? oh got your eggs mario


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clic please


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big><big><big><big>I saw a lot of Pokemon in the Shelter.</big></big></big></big>
I got an Espeon and Kingler.
Edit: Got a Skarmory and Barboach
Edit: Got a Hoothoot and Poochyena

That saved me some time hatching them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.

Haven't updated my sig, so click Bulbasaur, Charmander or Deoxys to go to my party.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-.- i got azlelf 

and a nother wynaut egg

also a chickorita


----------



## supamario (Jun 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my magikrp


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ohhhhhhh i hope my eggs hatch


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trikki, I have your Kecleon.


----------



## supamario (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my magikarp


----------



## supamario (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im breeding magikarp


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i clicked the carp far out


----------



## Niall (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't wait until mine hatch!


----------



## supamario (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lets hope i can get a female and male magikarp hope they hatch today please click


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So uhh.... Anyone need Hoothoots and all? Cuz I placed two Noctowls in the Daycare and they started producing eggs this morning. o:

Click my pets plz.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Lickitung and Gible and producing eggs and I've just released two into the shelter.


----------



## Flame master (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cool eggs hu


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does anyone think I should get a pokemon egg? cause I really like dragon eggs more


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mew two > . Gonna get me one > . Screw the clones > .
BTW I always release both my eevee eggs into the shelter...unless I need one  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zombie bidoof :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

None of these event pokemon interest me in the slightest.

Mystery pokemon for me


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, I'm getting the mewtwo, can you breed the clones?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where is the htread about it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=2b93cd0997bb038ccb3dcf97c43d565c&showtopic=14060


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ARGH! Mystery or Mewtwo or Mystery?


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my dragon eggs and my flyffable (remember to click on feed star fruit and then it will got to a nuther page then it will say something like "do you still want to feed it" then click yes)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ARGH! Mystery or Mewtwo or Mystery?


Mystery egg for me.

I love taking risks  ^_^


----------



## Orange (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clones aren't popular?
Well, I'm gonna get a Squirtle, I hope...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clones aren't popular?
> Well, I'm gonna get a Squirtle, I hope...


No. They're pointless imo.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click 



Two new eggs!


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clones aren't popular?
> Well, I'm gonna get a Squirtle, I hope...


What's the point of them? 

Anyway, click please ;D


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Since the theme is the first movie, one of the mystery eggs might be Mew...


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ya.

Hoping for Mewtwo or a mystery pogeymonz. BD

Click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Turns out I'm on holiday for all of the event.

I'll have to wing it.


----------



## Orange (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're so clony. :yay:


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Going for mystery egg 1 or two?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Going for mystery egg 1 or two?


I don't get a choice. I'm not here for any of the event.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was like me  .
Gonna go for 1  .


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh wow i hope i get mewtwo 

mabey mew is one of the myestry events


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click if you havnt


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine now > .


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish certain people wouldn't keep spamming this thread with "Click please" - you only really need to say it once a day :/


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need new eggs. I only have two! <small><small><small>legendaries</small></small></small>


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I wish certain people wouldn't keep spamming this thread with "Click please" - you only really need to say it once a day :/


Yeah that is true >_< .
Most people just want their eggs to hatch. The best way is click people on user list because they are obviously onlive > .


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they won't get that by spamming this thread.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> please click if you havnt


Clicked and I also clicked thekillingdogs eggs.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZilVzLnQFA

win


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZilVzLnQFA
> 
> win


I want a clone Charmander egg so badly.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZilVzLnQFA
> 
> win


Best. Pokemon. Movie. Ever.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click?


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yes, the rest are fail.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one with Lugia was good too.

All the rest failed epicly.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mewtwo's Revenge <3
I have a texture h4x for the Clone Starters.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mabey there is a cloned pikachu/pichu egg


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Before I die, I want to be in a Pokemon movie and have a supporting role next to Ash.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> mabey there is a cloned pikachu/pichu egg


Maybe there is a cloned mudkip egg!!1 And a lugia! and an azelf! AND A HIPPOWDON!!1!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh I remember that one, yeah, that was retty good, and then the mewtwo strikes back wasn't bad either. But now days, pokemon movies are fail.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Shaymin one was ewwwwwwwww..........


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I <3 Pokemon 2000 and Mewtwo Strikes Back.

Also, Firefox Spell Check has Pokemon has a word in the dictionary O.0


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make Latios sad. <_<


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol,I haven't seen any fourth gen movies, except for some clips of the darkrai one....

which one had celebi? I thought that was a good one too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon4ever


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZilVzLnQFA
> 
> win


That movie made me cry XD .
:') . Touching.

I didn't know there was a Shaymin movie :O .


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_movie

alright, I've deemed everything after the original series sucks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol

i think the next event is the notch eared pichu or the shiny pichu

then arcus


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_movie
> 
> alright, I've deemed everything after the original series sucks.


Destiny Deoxys wasn't bad.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latios and Latias sounded so ******** in that movie. The plot was terrible. The ending was stupid.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Forgot about that one.

It was decent. One of the only newer ones with a good story.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Giratina was...:x

Shaymin right?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My favorite of all time would have to be the third movie. Spell of the Unknown


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> My favorite of all time would have to be the third movie. Spell of the Unknown


I liked the part where the little girl was kicking Brock and Misty's ass in a pokemon battle.

I didn't really like the rest of it, though. It was so....meh (but then it did follow two great movies).


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like the lucario one.
Watching Shaymin+Girnatina one


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wai! They sounded like people who had been strapped up and were being shocked with a taser, not ********.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><big><big><big><big>Yay, I got a Griseous Orb</big></big></big></big>
It's supposed to summon a Giratina Egg in the lab.
I'm thinking of selling it.

Oh, and I may not be able to return clicks today.
I'll do what I can.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







'Le GASP! Notch eared Pichu!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heatran's in that movie too.

And the three Johto starters.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmmmmm... I just got a Relicanth egg. Awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i hope you get your garintina PikaBolt

also i want a noched eared pichu egg!


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys PLEASE click my eggs, I'll be sure to click  back, my darkrai is almost hatched!!!


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is ramdom but now I realise how much I want a ditto or shymin in plato >_< .


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> This is ramdom but now I realise how much I want a ditto or shymin in plato >_< .


John102  has a ditto in platinum


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draco Roar  has a Shaymin in Diamond. (Need to transfer)


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a swarm and I don't even know when I was at the top of the list. >_<

Anyways, I'll be hunting in the lab and for treasure chests if ya'll need me.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> I have a swarm and I don't even know when I was at the top of the list. >_<
> 
> Anyways, I'll be hunting in the lab and for treasure chests if ya'll need me.


CLICK MAH EGGS FEWL!

cerial, darkrai is almost hatched


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piranha325 has a ditto and TRU Shaymin in Platinum.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah that's great, don't tease me  .


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=/ i want a ditto egg

how is that posible anyways?


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new eevee egg! CLICK!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY Ditto xD
Nah, keep it. I have another.  ^_^


----------



## Orange (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it like a 100 times.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err what?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Right. I have just claimed a Rotom, Phione and Relicanth. I'd say that's a pretty good deal. xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Right. I have just claimed a Rotom, Phione and Relicanth. I'd say that's a pretty good deal. xD


Clicked them.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ditto I have was hers. She gave it to me a while back. xP


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right XD .
Shaymin you now automatically owe me a ditto > .

EDIT: I never seem to spell Shaymin right  . Shymin XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clickin' now!


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my pokemon eggs, i will click back l8r tonight.

i am at my Aunts house and im luck i got on the computer when i did. im leaving her house bout 4pm est so ill click back around 10pm est


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click on my pokemon eggs, i will click back l8r tonight.
> 
> i am at my Aunts house and im luck i got on the computer when i did. im leaving her house bout 4pm est so ill click back around 10pm est


Clicked pokemon eggs.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need one more click on my psyduck!! click em!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Gpx+ isn't loading D:


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i only need like 4 more clicks on darkrai, please click it.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> i only need like 4 more clicks on darkrai, please click it.


I clicked your eggs please return the favor to my dragons


----------



## supamario (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my magikarp so they may make love


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> click my magikarp so they may make love


ok now please return the favor


----------



## supamario (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i did


----------



## Nightray (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, I'll try to click back.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wonder when my azelf egg will hatch

=/


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The new event is awesome!!!!! All the starter clones, MEWTWO!!!!!!!!<----*Drools* and two mysteries! I'm so blocking the spot in my party till the mewtwo day to get it, cuz I'll end up getting a clone in the shelter eventually.


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> The new event is awesome!!!!! All the starter clones, MEWTWO!!!!!!!!<----*Drools* and two mysteries! I'm so blocking the spot in my party till the mewtwo day to get it, cuz I'll end up getting a clone in the shelter eventually.


Looks cool, don't know what i want though...

and i wonder about the mystery eggs...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pal Pad people.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!

I'm keeping a spot in my party blocked until the Charmander clone day.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need answers to validate my account. Would anyone help?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I need answers to validate my account. Would anyone help?


http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n299/nigelk91/test1.png

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n299/nigelk91/test2.png

There ya go. I'm click your eggs back right now, also.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't care what I get but I'm not gonna block my party. 'Cos then I'll probably end up getting none.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hmmmm i hope my egg will hatch


----------



## Orange (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.
I did the random user thing and ended on SAMwich's page.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please <3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is Mew and something totally off the wall and random *coughRegicecough*


----------



## Orange (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone said Zapdos 'cause it's from Kanto too and Moltres and Articuno were already in an event.


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's gonna be a shiny togepi.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm back. O_O


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and I shall return


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, I'll click back.


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine. I'll click yours...


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickie mine > .


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYONE, I DEMAND THAT YOU WARM UP MY AZELF EGG.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> EVERYONE, I DEMAND THAT YOU WARM UP DRACOS' EGGS!


Yes. Listen to him.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES, LISTEN TO ME.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me pls


----------



## Lewis (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a prize.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click for a prize.


Can it be the prize of clicking back? If so Sure! :3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm excited for the new event!  i'd love to get a mewtwo, but any oldy pokemon i'd be amazingly happy with


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i'm excited for the new event!  i'd love to get a mewtwo, but any oldy pokemon i'd be amazingly happy with


What Event  Platinum ?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i'm excited for the new event!  i'd love to get a mewtwo, but any oldy pokemon i'd be amazingly happy with


Same here.

I'd love to get a Charmander clone, but any Pokemon will do for me. ^^

Also, I'm clicking the people in my Pal Pad right now.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, on gpx!  They're giving away clones of Bulbasaur, Charmander and Squirtle, Mewtwo, and 2 mysteries...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The egg game?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...do you think before you post? -.-
and whens the event?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


July 15 is the start I think.

And Blue_Alain... maybe we're talking about the egg game... I'm not sure though, it's not like we're posting in the egg thread or anything.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Clone Charmander, when is the event?


----------



## PaJami (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just started this today, and I have 4 eggs so far  Click them please!


----------



## Rene (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my egg :')
i think it's azelf ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have azelf also

and togepi!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em if you already haven't.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote this reply saying you clicked my eggs and I will click your eggs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't got a legendary in a while. And I don't really want to spend the time trying to hatch one D:


----------



## Nigel (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back everyone who clicked me.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> clicked back everyone who clicked me.


*Puff* *Pant* WAIT! LEMME CLICK YOU *Wheeze* *Choke* *Turns to screen* In other news kids, I just got a Garchomp! *Insert awesome face here*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckyyyy.
I want a Shelder


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breed with Slowpoke! xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a Slowpoke.
I'm breeding Shuckle and Beedrill.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Slowpoke?! Blasphemy!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll breed a Kecleon.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The eggs shall camoflauge!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahah xDDD

My Shuckle and Beedrill have a lot of children O__O


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm amazed for two reasons.

1. This topic has 700 pages.

2. You people are still obsessed with this egg clicking nonsense after so long.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click! 
Also, I watched Pokemon : The First Movie today.
It was so good :O


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click!
> Also, I watched Pokemon : The First Movie today.
> It was so good :O


I have the first 3 on DVD.

HATCH AZELF HATCH.


----------



## Orange (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I'm amazed for two reasons.
> 
> 1. This topic has 700 pages.
> 
> 2. You people are still obsessed with this egg clicking nonsense after so long.


Here it is 234 pages.


----------



## ACCF lover (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 

 

 

 Please warm my eggs.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bought an Itemfinder.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Bought an Itemfinder.


 :throwingrottenapples: 

I need to just stay on the site until I find a treasure chest so I can sell the item....

Even if it takes all day.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Osiris6 (5), ShayminFTW (5), Deathparty666 (6), TheKillingDog (5), IceZtar (5), gordo1 (6), TotodileGirl (4), Sapphire Phoenix (6), Mr Hobo (6), LugiaGirl (6), ricano4life (5), darthgohan1 (6), Draya (6), Watercat8 (5), Sorax2 (6), Bobdapeach (3), Orisyke (4), cocozelle (3), chubster (5), John102 (5), Nikoking (6), nigel91 (5), Otaku (5) 

If you are on this list, please click me back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>
Breed something rare


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Help Sonic break the Azelf egg!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Help Sonic break the Azelf egg!


I did please return the favor, I will also clock all of your other eggs, just click my dragons


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked you, please click back.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuckle's rare :O
I'll just replace Beedrill with Pineco then.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone click my dragon egg, just the egg or more if you want.

and my pokemon eggs.

tell me if you clicked them ill click back


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs after the server reset. Tomorrow night, I dine with a good Internet connection!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pokeboy and Nephewjack


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not today!! I have bad internet here! Oh well, I'll just spend like 5 minutes on one party,


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"A light blue egg with a big orange blotch on the front. Touching it may shock you." is a Rotom, right?


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A brown egg with a tan spot on the front. There is a band on the top that resembles a crescent.

Cress?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> "A light blue egg with a big orange blotch on the front. Touching it may shock you." is a Rotom, right?


yup


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> A brown egg with a tan spot on the front. There is a band on the top that resembles a crescent.
> 
> Cress?


no thats teddiursa lol
sorry to disappoint u


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i had six pokemon so i couldn't get it if i wanted


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet! The house next to where I'm staying has an unsecured wireless network tha's fast! Hello, clicks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh i hope i get a chest soon

i never got one yet =/


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em, new day.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click back the person who clicked me last page, tired to go back


----------



## Orange (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was 1 of the first 20 on the online users list 3 times in a row. o_o

Edit: 4 times
Edit: LOL, 5 times, first now XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I breed Sycthers


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Scythers :O


----------



## Gallade526 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got new eggs so click them!












Ill click back if you click me eggs!!!@

: D


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got some new eggs.

Click please.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me, (The blue + in my signature).


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think you mean the blue one...


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think you mean the blue one...


lol, he did a quick edit, i saw that too.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think you mean the blue one...


I'm colour blind


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix nao pl0x!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plox, ktybye.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please. =)


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow this is a big topic! too bad i dont have any of those egg things


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Azelf egg!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Azelf egg!


Mine will hatch first!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall click yours my good man.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I shall click back.

http://gpxplus.net/user/CAR+%3D+BIDOOF

Clones look eww....


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Wants Shadow Lugia*


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WhoEver Clicks My Egg Will Get A Click Off Me 4 The Rest Of The Week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lloydcaine said:
			
		

> WhoEver Clicks My Egg Will Get A Click Off Me 4 The Rest Of The Week!!!!!!!!!!!


clicked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> lloydcaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked you.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lloydcaine said:
			
		

> WhoEver Clicks My Egg Will Get A Click Off Me 4 The Rest Of The Week!!!!!!!!!!!


Clicked all of yours.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stryke is Level 100


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Stryke is Level 100


And your Azelf egg STILL has more clicks than mine ...

 <_<


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lloydcaine said:
			
		

> WhoEver Clicks My Egg Will Get A Click Off Me 4 The Rest Of The Week!!!!!!!!!!!


Clicked  .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

who here is called Lloydcaine? I know its someone on TBT. I clicked all 6 of their pokemon and they only clicked on one back >= ( BAN TIME!!!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> who here is called Lloydcaine? I know its someone on TBT. I clicked all 6 of their pokemon and they only clicked on one back >= ( BAN TIME!!!


It's Silver's alt account, ban time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice try.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I will click yours ! If you see that I did not click yours , pm me !


----------



## watercat8 (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Clicked above._


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone in Pal Pad.


----------



## supamario (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				supamario said:
			
		

> please click my eggs


I all clicked , pls click all mines !


----------



## supamario (Jul 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolclix


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry I haven't been clicking back guys.

I'll get right on that...tomorrow.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLiiiCK MYNZ


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Phione egg and 1st Gulpin egg just need a few more clicks.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I will click yours!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolol.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYONE, CLICK MY AZELF AND CHINCHOU EGGS!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just donated my 100th egg to the shelter!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Just donated my 100th egg to the shelter!


Don't you mean Abandoned? =p


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.  Those aren't abandoned... I mean 100 eggs from my daycare pokemon that I've donated to the shelter.  Abandoned is when you claim a lab/shelter egg/pokemon and decide to let it go after 12 hours.... I'm talking about donating rare eggs for the most part.  Dratini and Lapras right now... I've donated 11 of theirs, and probably will end up donating maybe 40?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Just donated my 100th egg to the shelter!


140


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 
I probably would be right with you except I took a break from breeding to level up some pairs.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still sounds like it's abandoning to me, taking a child from it's parents.

Lewis  is disgusted!

:yay:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It got my first Scyther to Level 100 and my second one to Level 75


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pls and I will click yours !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plsss


----------



## Nigel (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Plsss


Don't double post.

For that I'm not going to click you.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue_Alain just got served.

Click Azelf! Help him out of his circular prison!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a imagination overuled trophy.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click for a imagination overuled trophy.


But I want an avatar!

Fine....


----------



## Lewis (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already have an avatar. :yay:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:huh:	 

Oh yeah...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically it's a disformed oval.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELP AZELF OUT OF HIS EGG PRISON.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click 
Link in "Misc Stuff"


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs, click please. ^_^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My eggs pls !!!! I clicked rockmans Azelf !


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BTW, xeladude, is the fakemon contest dead?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> BTW, xeladude, is the fakemon contest dead?


POSSIBLY


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'(


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLS CLICK


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i added everyone on the page before, i will click you every day


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ive had you added for a while pokeboy 
and clicked yours just now


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click meh dragons n' I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! returnnnn tehhhhhh favrrrr


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ive had you added for a while pokeboy
> and clicked yours just now


sorry man, i havent noticed. i havent been on here in awhile. i added you


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> please click meh dragons n' I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! returnnnn tehhhhhh favrrrr


clicked


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Man, Darkrai's maturity is just over half.
Someone else already hatched last event?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you you only breed pokemon in the same egg group with different genders?


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> can you you only breed pokemon in the same egg group with different genders?


Yes, it must be in the same egg group.
But male-genderless and female-genderless is also possible.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm helping your Articuno, Darth Gohan.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, if both pokemon dont have genders they can still breed?


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in the breeding topic (on GPS) it says that the Pok


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pls click all my party !


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines... somehow o_e


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> click mines... somehow o_e


Eh, click us first?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mines, I'll click yours. =)


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

, bittermeat i clicked yours click mine ricano ill click back


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg pls click my dragon eggs and dragon hatchling, they are all about to die and I'll click you back


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> , bittermeat i clicked yours click mine


kk, clicked yours.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> omg pls click my dragon eggs and dragon hatchling, they are all about to die and I'll click you back


All clicked , pls click all my party and click my black egg to !!! you can find it on the website !


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> omg pls click my dragon eggs and dragon hatchling, they are all about to die and I'll click you back


hey, your dragon can hatch with just one click. it can even mature, i should know, that happened to me


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anymore clicks ? (click my black egg on the website to !)


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				bittermeat said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked you, click back


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anymore clicks ? (click my black egg on the website to !)


clicked your eggs and your site for whatever reason so please click my dragons


----------



## lilypad (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hi. Can you guys click mine in my signature? I will click back if you tell me


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lilypad said:
			
		

> Hi. Can you guys click mine in my signature? I will click back if you tell me


clicked


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lilypad said:
			
		

> Hi. Can you guys click mine in my signature? I will click back if you tell me


Clicked yours. =)


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lilypad said:
			
		

> Hi. Can you guys click mine in my signature? I will click back if you tell me


clicked


----------



## lilypad (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okay thanks i clicked everyone's who said they clicked mine!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click on mine my pikachu is almost born


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> Click on mine my pikachu is almost born


already clicked yours.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs/hatchlings!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a Psyduck. :c

Never mind, I got one.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I need a Psyduck. :c


Answer: Shelter, Yellow egg with light yellow duck-like bill.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My new DragCave Eggs.


----------



## supamario (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my magikarp made love got some eggs i will update sig yeah


----------



## PINGAS (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Quote this if you want clicks.


----------



## supamario (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im a magikarp breeder but im quitting for now


----------



## supamario (Jul 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

now im a phyduck breeder magikarp breeder bye day pyhduck breeder bye night

The two Pok


----------



## supamario (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please, I'm Finally Back To Full Health (Well 67%ish) After Having My Appendix Taken Out.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm helping your Articuno, Darth Gohan.


thanks


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me To Thank Me. xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By that, I mean I'll help it everyday. Even when it's hatched.


----------



## Rene (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my pokemon party
here

i'll click back :')


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rene said:
			
		

> please click my pokemon party
> here
> 
> i'll click back :')


I clicked your whole party.


----------



## Orange (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If someone here has a Lickitung, Lickilicky, Munchlax, Snorlax, Gulpin or Swalot, you can join my army. The Hungry Army.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mines, if you do tell me and I'll return the favor.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				bittermeat said:
			
		

> Click mines, if you do tell me and I'll return the favor.


Clicking!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs and hatchlings they are about to die and I will click all of your eggs back


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicking yours.

(Nice Hidan sig)


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix please. I haven't been around for a while, so my eggs are a bit behind.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicking you back.

(Thanks. ^^)


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked your pokemon, and nice bagon, please click my dragon eggs not the dragon, I have to remove him and get another egg


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you too


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone who clicked mine.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Click my eggs.


Will do Night


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Click my eggs.


clicked, click back pls


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Click please.


I HAZ! NAO CLIZ B4(K!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm clicking people back now.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gewd.


----------



## Orange (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> If someone here has a Lickitung, Lickilicky, Munchlax, Snorlax, Gulpin or Swalot, you can join my army. The Hungry Army.


More Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking Silver and Draco.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Joined Hungry Army lol.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine and I click yours > .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking Ice.
Click back Silver!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked back people who clicked me. click me people im free all day


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> i clicked back people who clicked me. click me people im free all day


I clicked yours.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				bittermeat said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i edited the eggs in my spoiler can you click the other three?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k i did.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragon eggs have 800 views, 110 unique views, and no cracks whatsoever. Is this normal?


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> My dragon eggs have 800 views, 110 unique views, and no cracks whatsoever. Is this normal?


How many interactions and what is it's maturity?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you check maturity, and like 4 each, all from me, I think.


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> How do you check maturity, and like 4 each, all from me, I think.


Are you talking about Dragons or Pokemon? Dragons don't have a maturity thing, while pokemon do.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragons. I just started doing Dragon Eggs, so I have little to no idea about anything.


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no maturity level for Dragons. I think it is usual. You usually need about 10 interactions for cracks to start appearing. Also, you will need to wait, cracks start appearing when you have around 5 days remaining.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh! Thanks! Click pplz!


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem.

Clicked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicking your eggs.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna click TKD's eggs!


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragons need attention. Tell me if you click, cuz I can't tell.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have clicked them. Now gonna click the Pokes!


----------



## Orange (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> My dragons need attention. Tell me if you click, cuz I can't tell.


All clicked.


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Gonna click TKD's eggs!


Thanks, I will return them now.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all. Trying for a shiny Gulpin, Orange?


----------



## Orange (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Clicked all. Trying for a shiny Gulpin, Orange?


Yeah. 
And if it doesn't work out, I got myself a Gulpin army.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a pokemon to be an army leader. Hmmmm....


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pls (click other eggs on my page)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my hatchlings! Before they die!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please, btw Orange I've signed up to your group with my shiny Lickilicky.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Click please, btw Orange I've signed up to your group with my shiny Lickilicky.


Clicked, please click back.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohey guiez. Click.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragon eggs want to be born!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click away andmeh willlllll clickeh baac


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

articuno needs 2 clicks. i return all clicks.,  please help


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got...BAM BAM BAM, BADDA BA BADDA BA BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Latias!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking all people above me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone above.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IF UU  CLLLIIICCCKK MMMY
FULL PARTY I'LL CLICK URS TO!!!!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lloydcaine said:
			
		

> IF UU  CLLLIIICCCKK MMMY
> FULL PARTY I'LL CLICK URS TO!!!!!!!


You only clicked two....


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> lloydcaine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only clicked one of mine.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come on Palkia...

Just a few more clicks...


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When is the next set of event eggs?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=14060


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just...

One...

More...

Click....


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im Gonna Clicks Your Draco I Was Inactive So I Only Did One


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lloydcaine said:
			
		

> Im Gonna Clicks Your Draco I Was Inactive So I Only Did One


*cough cough*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Just...
> 
> One...
> 
> ...


Clicked it on IE.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I Ask Wats IE


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf? A Gentle Palkia?


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratz on your Gentle Palkia Silver.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IE stands for Internet Explorer.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Palkia's aren't gentle....


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got a Natu from the shelter.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a good nickname for my Palkia


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I need a good nickname for my Palkia


Tiza


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolyd click all of mine as well >:O .
I click all 6 and I get 1?


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Pichu and Gible egg. Clicks for them please.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> New Pichu and Gible egg. Clicks for them please.


clicked :3 .


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Two new eggs. Click plz.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clciked them Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clciked them Silver.


Clicked your new ones too.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lloys still owes me 4 clicks :S .


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked thekillingdog, IceZtar and Silverstorms.

Now hang on, I'm gonna edit my signature.
Done.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back Orange, thanks for clicking.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clicked thekillingdog, IceZtar and Silverstorms.
> 
> Now hang on, I'm gonna edit my signature.
> Done.


Clicked back.


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey guys, I'm quitting the gpx+, it's just getting boring, and they screwed up the users online list so that it changes who's on top. My strategy is ruined :'( 

anywho, I'll try to click everyone on my friends list, just don't bother clicking me back.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, please! (Don't click the grave stones, I'll remove them in a minute.)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> hey guys, I'm quitting the gpx+, it's just getting boring, and they screwed up the users online list so that it changes who's on top. My strategy is ruined :'(
> 
> anywho, I'll try to click everyone on my friends list, just don't bother clicking me back.


Release Darkrai in to the shelter!
<small><small>
And tell me when you do it...</small></small>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Picked up another Rotom and Relicanth! Please click!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where does everyone find Relicanths?

I can never find them...


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

alright, silver good idea, guys I'm releasing all my pokemon in the shelter


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> alright, silver good idea, guys I'm releasing all my pokemon in the shelter


nvm silver I gotta brawl pie first


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Where does everyone find Relicanths?
> 
> I can never find them...


Easily found in the shelter.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click my dragon eggs! I've already had two hatchlings die!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never find them in the shelter.

I just missed a crystal Onix egg (didn't realise what it was at first, so I was slow clicking it)  but I found a Lunatone egg afterwards.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kewl.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very.

I've been lucky with rare eggs lately.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from Relicanth. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kecleon + Munchlax + Lunatone > Relicanth


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. I had Lunatone ages ago. Kecleon I would like and I see Munchlax regluarly.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kecleon ftw!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, one is about to die soon too!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey sorry if you clicked mine in the past week and I didn't click back I was on vacation up north. If you click mine I'll click back now.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please. My pichu is close to hatching


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plox


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Click plox


clicked  .


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, already hatched 5 eggs today.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need one more click for my pichu. Please help.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my green egg just one click! ill click back


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. I was gone at camp for a week, so thanks to those who still clicked.


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click please. I was gone at camp for a week, so thanks to those who still clicked.


Nice shinay.
Clicked.


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Wailord is my favorite Pokemon, so I get a shiny one! :yay:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click please. I was gone at camp for a week, so thanks to those who still clicked.


NO YOU STOLE MY SHINY WAILMER!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click please. I was gone at camp for a week, so thanks to those who still clicked.


Welcome back 

I like your shiny ;o I'm going to try and get a shiny Ralts soon :3


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really have nothing to do so I'll try to click back,
Click my eggs [x


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.   
And yeah, Ralts is beast.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELP AZELF ESCAPE HIS EGG PRISON.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HELP AZELF ESCAPE HIS EGG PRISON.


Click you & pear

Click back :3


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked a fair amount of people here plz click back =)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HELP AZELF ESCAPE HIS EGG PRISON.


No!

Help mine escape first and you have a chance to win a free cookie*!

<small><small><small><small><small>*Note: No-one may actually recieve a cookie</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I threw the egg a brick wall, I think I caused a slight crack 

Free cookie plox.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO.

HELP MINE OUT.
YOURS IS TOO CLOSE TO CRACKING.

You don't want Azelf yolk all over the place, do you?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine isn't even close to hatching. Wanna help? I helped yours =)


----------



## StbAn (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Level up my new Pichu!


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know what would really suck? (No, you don't)

If one of your Daycare eggs which goes into the shelter is shiny. (Now you know)


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> Level up my new Pichu!


Done ;]


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, the site's really fast now, even in the middle of the day because everyone in the U.S. is at a 4th of July celebration. :O


----------



## StbAn (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I will click on yours too


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Lol, the site's really fast now, even in the middle of the day because everyone in the U.S. is at a 4th of July celebration. :O


I don't celebrate 4th of july in the day. That's lame. No, at night we go see the fireworks in the park. But yeah, it is faster.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragon eggs want to be born! Tell me if you click so I can click back!
Perry's back!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> My dragon eggs want to be born! Tell me if you click so I can click back!
> Perry's back!!  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


Yup. Only 1 bear encounter and 2 ticks. That's a new record!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone has a shiny  .
Im gonna get 8 > . One for each eevee family member XD .


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a shiny Wailmer?!!! No fair!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> You know what would really suck? (No, you don't)
> 
> If one of your Daycare eggs which goes into the shelter is shiny. (Now you know)


If I ever found a shiny pokemon that I bred I would be so pissed, lmao.


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction would be, *facepalm*


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots meh a Porygon-Z!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm fully click backed atm... Click me and I'll click you.


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm fully click backed atm... Click me and I'll click you.


Clicked.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I click back!


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dragon eggs are close to hatching!! (I think) Let them be born, people!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just evolved krabby into kingler, and fully click backed again


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im back 
I will start clickin again tonight


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet, I got a Munchlax egg.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Sweet, I got a Munchlax egg.


I've been wanting one of those for a while!  Nice


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the first time I saw one in the shelter.
It's bred by Munchlax, that made me laugh.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nice
you should breed it once it hatches 
and if you see me online let me know when you donate em to the shelter


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but I don't have a Silph Scope yet.
I'll see if I have another rare with the same egg group.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome 
and opposite gender of course 
youll have to wait and see


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm.
I just looked up what egg group Munchlax has, but it says it doesn't have any.
But I saw some people who did breed Munchlax.
It probably has the same as Snorlax, right?


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> I just looked up what egg group Munchlax has, but it says it doesn't have any.
> But I saw some people who did breed Munchlax.
> It probably has the same as Snorlax, right?


probably, and I clicked your eggs, can you click my dragons


----------



## Orange (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> probably, and I clicked your eggs, can you click my dragons


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Azelf out of his prison yet?

... No.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Is Azelf out of his prison yet?
> 
> ... No.


clicked, click meh dragons pls


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Hmm.
> I just looked up what egg group Munchlax has, but it says it doesn't have any.
> But I saw some people who did breed Munchlax.
> It probably has the same as Snorlax, right?


Yeah... you have to hatch to see the egg group


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Yeah... you have to hatch to see the egg group


can you breed pokemon with other ppl? and can you give pokemon to ppl for another or trade for a price?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, no trades, and you can only breed your own


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> nope, no trades, and you can only breed your own


oooh =[ I thought I could trade mmy two starters when they hatch for something good but I guess I'll just have too keep on getting new eggs untill I get the ones I want


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if there's no trades, then how do you evolve pokemon like haunter?

also, there's still a couple of people here that I clicked that haven't clicked back... And I clicked everyone that clicked me so far.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> if there's no trades, then how do you evolve pokemon like haunter?
> 
> also, there's still a couple of people here that I clicked that haven't clicked back... And I clicked everyone that clicked me so far.


There are special ways that they make up. It says how to evolve them in your Pokedex. Dragon Eggs are hatching!!!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pls click! I will click back and feed your pokemon the correct eggs


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> pls click! I will click back and feed your pokemon the correct eggs


You're going to feed my pokemon with eggs!?!

WHAT KIND OF HUMAN BEING ARE YOU!?!?!?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol clickeh plz


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons/ eggs plez


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyone that clicked me


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Togepi.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> Click my Togepi.


i clicked all


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just clicked a bunch of people, please click back.  Also, I should get my 20,000th click sometime this week... I'm at 19.4k right now.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Just clicked a bunch of people, please click back.  Also, I should get my 20,000th click sometime this week... I'm at 19.4k right now.


clciked, and click my eggs, one is about to die! but still click all of them pls =]


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plox ;3


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky clicky!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all clicks returned


----------



## Pear (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. Sorry if I didn't return before reset, I was at the most amazing fireworks show ever.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Jul 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickety click click mine pl0x


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked every1 on this page and last


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

okies. Click my new eggs people please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.

Oh noes I'm green :O


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woo silva your going green ^_^ .
Clicked BTW XD .

EDIT: Silva you also have 4444 posts XD .


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone on this page.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking back now.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My beldum is pretty close to hatching time.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolol

Just got another Kecleon 

If only I could find Beldums and Relicanths as easily :'(


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> lolol
> 
> Just got another Kecleon
> 
> If only I could find Beldums and Relicanths as easily :'(


I see Beldums all the time in the shelter. I rarely see Relicanth's though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See!

I *NEVER* see Beldums. I always see Tropius and Spiritombs.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I almost never see Spiritombs, but I see Tropius around sometimes.

Maybe pokemon eggs you have already obtained are more common in the shelter.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would suck....


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

Anyway, good luck on getting the Beldum and Relicanth. I have both, so if you want, I can try to breed them soon.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone got a pic of a relicanth egg?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Anyone got a pic of a relicanth egg?


Look at my eggs. I have 2 Relicanth.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right XD .
That would look more like it's evoloution not a relicanth XD .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might start breeding Scyther again. Or maybe Happiny. Or Kangaskhan. Or Munchlax. Or Kecleon.

Or I might join the Elite Breeders group.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silver, is that blue egg with a pale spot a Munchlax egg?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just bred loads of eevees and they're children are now like espeons, leafeons, vaporeons and eevees  .


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have never breed an egg. I just leave pokemon in the daycare to level up fast.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silver, is that blue egg with a pale spot a Munchlax egg?


Yeah.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I will be looking for those. I love Munchlax and Snorlax.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might breed it when it hatches.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Just missed a Rotom in the shelter.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. If you want, I can get you some Beldum and Relicanth eggs into the shelter?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone the egg that looks like a dinosaur face?


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Does anyone the egg that looks like a dinosaur face?


Is that the description?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the egg literally looks like a dinosaur face.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great.

This admin has shiny versions of the clones, in the shiny box of his pc:
http://gpxplus.net/user/Zerxer


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. You have a picture? I don't really recognize it.


----------



## Robin (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I will get to it when I have some room in my party.


Those clones look cool.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/AwH5BQH5
That.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a Scyther.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That's a Scyther.


ohhh.
It's so hard to get 3 female eevees  . 1/24 of a chance :S .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Charmanders have 85.5% of being male. Then one day in the shelter I saw a hatched Charmander running around and I picked it up. It was female!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have have two and I meant to put I need two female eevees for vaporeon or glaceon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What?
http://gpxplus.net/user/Professor+Cypress


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What?
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Professor+Cypress


You never realised you could click on her on the front page?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG NOOO SHE HAS A UXIE!
NOOOO!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfffftt... Mesprit> Uxie


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all awesome in my oponion.
Azelf=Uxie=Mesprit.
But.

1/4 of a eevee <big><big><big><big><big>></big></big></big></big></big> Azelf+Uxie+Mesprit


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facts are facts  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lookie what I found lying around!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mamoswine toy pwn all.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orly?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Mine pwns ALL.

Even yours.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have:
-Girantina
-Tentacool
-Skuntank
-Probopass
-Abnasnow
-Clefairy
-Abra
-Gastly
-Dialga
-Buizel
-Chimchar
-Octillery
-and Lucario

They're all like 10cm away from me XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suuuuree it does. 




Munchlax disagrees.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buy these things why?

I only have two/


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have:
Pikachu (Obviously)
Torchic
Lickilicky
Darkrai
Electrivire
Dialga
Mamoswine
Piplup
Chimchar
Mantyke
Lucario
Weavile
Bonsly
Mime JR
Buizel
Volbeat
Machop
Castform
Buneary
Shieldon
Charmander
and
Taillow.

Those are what I can see/remember. I get them from little poke balls.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were like


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are cheap. Lawl.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dialga looks compeletely different from yours :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like my Lickilicky!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fact: Latios is the most epic pokemon ever.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Fact: Latios is the most epic pokemon ever.


Lol. :L


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Fact: Latios is the most epic pokemon ever apart from eevee.


Good that you agree  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGRjZmx

Look at this thing's children...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ^_^ .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGRjZmx
> 
> Look at this thing's children...


It's a pimp!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haha.

Silverstorms, it looks like you have some competition.
My Azelf egg is very close to hatching.


----------



## lilypad (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys, if you could click again that would be awesome! I am going away for the next four days so I need all the clicks I can get!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Haha.
> 
> Silverstorms, it looks like you have some competition.
> My Azelf egg is very close to hatching.


Not as close as mine.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGRjZmx
> 
> Look at this thing's children...


o_e

... That Mightyena sure can get some ...

And mine ... won't be hatching before yours ...

You do have a lot.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				lilypad said:
			
		

> Hey guys, if you could click again that would be awesome! I am going away for the next four days so I need all the clicks I can get!


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Azelf must hatch before Silverstorms!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well clicked both your Azelfs  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine must win at all costs!


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hasn't clicked in a while. 

Click.


----------



## Orange (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, what about my Darkrai?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hasn't clicked in a while.
> 
> Click.


Clicked.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please :3

I'm breeding Ralts now ^_^


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Click please :3
> 
> I'm breeding Ralts now ^_^


For?..


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One more click and Groudon hatches!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click back Hub.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hasn't clicked in a while.
> 
> Click.


OMG!
Your pokemon have been clickified :OOO!


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I has smexy Gardevoir. <3


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Groudon hatched! :yay:


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Groudon hatched! :yay:


Woo!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok I really need ppl to click my eggs, one is going to die today


edit-----------------------

nvm it will die at about 9 o'clock tomorrow but I still need the clicks


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please  click!
thank  you!....*~* ......


----------



## Flame master (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

like my eggs


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, I'll return the favor.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Relicanth #1 and Phione hatched! Yay!


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My MagneMite Hatched YYYYAAAYYYY


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help  me  please!


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				viiamangaka said:
			
		

> help  me  please!


Clicked.  
Plz click.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zomgz ralts mania :O


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could anyone post a pic of a clampearl egg?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Could anyone post a pic of a clampearl egg?








I believe it's that one.


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pwease.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i found a website with all the egg descriptions
http://www.freewebs.com/eggdex/


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool! That has a Ditto description!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not getting as many clicks as before.

Click the middle blue + in my signature.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Azelf hatched!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And I found a hatched Solrock in the shelter.

But look at the person who released it:
http://gpxplus.net/user/Rubinsong


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> And I found a hatched Solrock in the shelter.
> 
> But look at the person who released it:
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Rubinsong


They sure like Solrock...


----------



## Orange (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, how lucky am I?

Today I almost clicked everyone using multiple tabs at once.
When I was looking for an egg in the lab, I reloaded the page before it was even fully loaded.
And when I was almost ready to quit, the little man appeared above my party.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need a few more clicks for my first egg guys click him! (pinkish one)


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! I just got them though.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemon leave 2 eggs at the daycare center. If I want the offspring of the one on the right, do I choose the egg on the right?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky mine!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg, I randomly went to the shelter and I saw a Phione egg but someone got it before me :L


----------



## Pear (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One more click and Torchick hatches.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HATCH MY AZELF


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cmon guys 3-4 clicks til my first egg hatches! click click click! ill click ya back asap


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh eggs and quote this reply and I will click all of yours back


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click  please!


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please


----------



## Nigel (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woo! i got a munclax egg in the shelter!!! I've never even seen them before!! =D


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all above  .


----------



## Lewis (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Omg, I randomly went to the shelter and I saw a Phione egg but someone got it before me :L


Lolol noob. 

Click please.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i found a website with all the egg descriptions
> http://www.freewebs.com/eggdex/


ZOMG!!! Thank you!! I wish they had pictures, though.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please! Hatch my Hoppip!


----------



## Orange (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours Nigel.
I know you're there.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> woo! i got a munclax egg in the shelter!!! I've never even seen them before!! =D


Lol I beat you to it.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky please.


----------



## Orange (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Hub12 and pear40.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! (Dragon ones expecially.)

I will click back as much as you clicked me, unless you have less than 6.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my azelf! It's really close to hatching!

... Damnit silver, you beat me.


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.

Yay, I found a Rotom in the shelter.


----------



## Orange (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.
> 
> Yay, I found a Rotom in the shelter.


Nice. I missed Rotom twice.
Clicked.


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only ever time I have been thankful with lag. I would have left the page, but the lag stopped me, and I quickly grabbed it in time.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine entei is semi-sorta close to hatching!


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs guys! Im clicking back Atm so click click click!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a guddan.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK! I'll click your eggs, just qoute this reply


----------



## Lewis (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my brown box for my eggs.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sup.

Click em plz.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! I click back all your party if you click my party.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs! I click back all your party if you click my party.


i clicked your dragons and pokemon/eggs please click back


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I now have 13 ralts >=O

Click please <3


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I now have 13 ralts >=O
> 
> Click please <3


All eggs have been warmed up


----------



## Nigel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woo! i got a porygon in the shelter!!! =D


----------



## Lewis (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> woo! i got a porygon in the shelter!!! =D


I see them all the time.


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! ill click u back instantly!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolol

My Lunatone hatches, then I find a Solrock egg.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lolol
> 
> My Lunatone hatches, then I find a Solrock egg.


...

,,/,, ;_;


----------



## Orange (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click 'em while I'm drumming.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silva >:O .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silva >:O .


Yes?

I found my 3rd Kecleon


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You have two rotoms XD .


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys i need 1 more click for togepi!

By the way can anyone I.D my last egg (orange one)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> You have two rotoms XD .


3 actually.


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hey guys i need 1 more click for togepi!
> 
> By the way can anyone I.D my last egg (orange one)


Last egg is Charmander.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hey guys i need 1 more click for togepi!
> 
> By the way can anyone I.D my last egg (orange one)


I made it hatch, what do I win?


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


phr333 cookie for u 

Is my new bluish egg squirtle?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :veryhappy:


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woot i got all 3 original starters 

What is stardust used for? found it in my invo


----------



## Orange (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Click 'em while I'm drumming.


Wow, that's massive clicking...

Ugh, I'll click you guys.  >_< 

Edit: Clicked IceZtar (5), Silverstorms (6), chubster (5), TheKillingDog (6), Draco Roar (4)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm...not doing to well with breeding.

EVERY couple I try can't stand to look at each other...


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Magikarp and Bagon are not interested in each other in the slightest. Is that OK? will they grow to like eachover?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine always like to play together or something XD .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg for breeding purposes.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm...not doing to well with breeding.
> 
> EVERY couple I try can't stand to look at each other...


As long as they are male and female, and have one common egg group they will breed.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if they're genderless?

Yeah....


----------



## Pear (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IF you cant breed rotom eggs how do they end up in the shelter?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> IF you cant breed rotom eggs how do they end up in the shelter?


Someone got lucky and found Ditto.


----------



## Orange (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"In order for two Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, and click my eggs. >:U I need to get two of em to hatch by tonight so I can get my Noctowls out of the Daycare.


----------



## Orange (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Gulpin egg needs 4 more clicks!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> My Gulpin egg needs 4 more clicks!


Clicked back.

It's ready to hatch. o:


----------



## Suaure (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click these!!!



 

 

 

 PLEASE CLICK


----------



## Horus (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>:U

Click or die, you noobs bumped this thing before my fan club >:U


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How did silverstorms get a munchlax egg and 2 solrock eggs?!?!?!


----------



## Pear (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, 3 eggs are almost ready to hatch!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> How did silverstorms get a munchlax egg and 2 solrock eggs?!?!?!


Don't forget my 3 Kecleons


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howwwww????


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my cresalia its almost hatched!! just 4 or more clicks! 

ill click back, always do


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm special.

I also found a hatched Solrock, a Lunatone egg and a Kangaskhan egg.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay it hatched!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your secret? :O


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes just too good


----------



## Horus (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He joined my fan club ;D


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Specialness.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

see signature for eggs


----------



## Nigel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he camps in the shelter darth.


----------



## Pear (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> see signature for eggs


Clicked.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> he camps in the shelter darth.


No I don't!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> see signature for eggs


what a coincidence i clciked your eggs on the Users Online thing


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! Mankey needs 2 more clicks!


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please.

EDIT: I have a Happiny egg, This is going to take for ever to hatch, no one ever clicks lol


----------



## Lewis (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. (Brown block)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wooo! i got a Kecleon egg in the shelter1


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked a few people click back... If I didn't click you, still click and I'll click back.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woo! I just found a rotom egg in the shelter! wow. i'm getting lucky in the shelter recently =D


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> woo! I just found a rotom egg in the shelter! wow. i'm getting lucky in the shelter recently =D


Is that what the blue egg with the huge orange spot on is? Because I always see them  lmao.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all above me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> woo! I just found a rotom egg in the shelter! wow. i'm getting lucky in the shelter recently =D


*Silverstorms  points at his 3 Kecleons*

*Silverstorms  points at his 3 Rotoms*

*Silverstorms  points at his 3 Solrocks*

*Silverstorms  points at his Munchlax*

*Silverstorms  points at his Lunatone*

Yes, you are the lucky one.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n  points at his 25 ralts


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kecleon eat the Ralts eggs*


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kecleon killed itself with an overdose of self-ugliness.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you forget Palika deliberately?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

But if I had remembered it I would have done.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked.

@Silva: Oh right  .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but i dont camp out in the shelter. I only check in there sometimes so i am lucky.

Spending 24 hours a day in the shelter doesnt make you lucky, makes you patient.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think I spend 24 hours in the shelter?

Lolno. I spend hardly anytime in their actually. Less than 30 minutes a day.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys click my eggs! make sure u feed bulbasaur!

Can anyone confirm if my last egg is a pikachu?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine and click the correct berry's please!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I just signed up, and I have some that haven't been clicked yet. Clicky please?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hey guys click my eggs! make sure u feed bulbasaur!
> 
> Can anyone confirm if my last egg is a pikachu?


yes it is.
and i clicked em all.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hey guys click my eggs! make sure u feed bulbasaur!
> 
> Can anyone confirm if my last egg is a pikachu?


Well, it's Pichu.
But oh well.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I just signed up, and I have some that haven't been clicked yet. Clicky please?


clicked all click me back


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw are u serious, what does a pikachu egg look like?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm 5 clicks away from 20,000!!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm 5 clicks away from 20,000!!!!


And you say I'm the one who spends all day on GPX+.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_< . Pichu is the unevolved Pikachu. It is a pikachu but you eed to get it to pikachu XD .


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh in that case ill bring out my pichu since i already had a hatched one >.<


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do u edit your journal on the site? i cant seem to find the option.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Man, I hope that new event pokemon is a Pikaman!
I love Pikamans!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clik 4 me?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> How do u edit your journal on the site? i cant seem to find the option.


scroll to bottom of your party page and there is a big typing space to edit and then when your done click 'save changes'.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My relicanth and magikarp laid two eggs.


----------



## Orange (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Man, I hope that new event pokemon is a Pikaman!
> I love Pikamans!


I hope it's a fat one.
Or Brock.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click the Pokemon eggs.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can swear whenever I get close to the end of this topic, another page appears...  :O


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> please click the Pokemon eggs.


Clicked. Return the clix please.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where exactly? i dont see anything but an advertisement.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy a journal first.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bought a journal yet?


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope lol with real money?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the shop page and scroll to the bottom.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nvm i found it in the shop for 125 points

Thanks guys


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have new eggs please click on them I click back!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the shop and scroll to the bottom. Buy a journal and click Party at the top of the page. On the red button :S . Along with Lab and Shelter and Stats and Daycare and PC and Shop?
Scroll to the bottom of Party and there will be a edit box thing.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ShayminFTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked all of them for ya.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> I have new eggs please click on them I click back!


I Clicked, but what's the one with the smiley face?


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> I have new eggs please click on them I click back!


Clicked. Click back please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs! They have 2-3 days left!

If you click my pokemon party, I'll click yours.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked all of yours. Click mine!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already clicked both


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know thats why I picked him


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my dragcave eggs! They have 2-3 days left!
> 
> If you click my pokemon party, I'll click yours.


pokemons eggs clicked click mine!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My dragon eggs died last time, help them hatch!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still dont have any hatched pokemon! Please help!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click! I click back!


----------



## Orange (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Mantyke.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Suaure said:
			
		

> I still dont have any hatched pokemon! Please help!


Clicked


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				StbAn said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow i just missed an azelf egg in the shelter -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Rotom and Gible eggs, they are so close to hatching!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my eggs to hatch!


----------



## Pear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. 2 are almost ready.


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks for all who helped hatch my Rotom and Gible. My Azelf is pretty close to hatching too now.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eevee, Riolu, Absol, and Sunkern are close to hatching! please help them!


----------



## Robin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know how you can change Roton forms? I want to get the lawnmower, because it looks like it is having a seizure.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Sister's Egg! Please help it hatch!!

and please help my eggs as well. ^-^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hit 20,000 clkicks woooo!  Who's a pokemon master?


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok. i needa hactch some egs nao


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked you suaure, click me back please


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> clicked you suaure, click me back please


ok


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to all those who helped hatch my Riolu and Sunkern eggs!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

u r welcom


----------



## Pear (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my new solrock and squirtle.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click my new solrock and squirtle.


Clicked.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just putting my dragon eggs in here for views.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my hatchlings


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Suaure said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 clicks is not the same as clicking back.  I took the time to click all of yours, I expect the same from you.

Clickers like you frustrate me on that site.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and I will click back


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickz?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked both of you tom and dillon


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Returned clicks.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines, im slow at clicking. it took me 2 hours for 1,000 interactions. my shaymin is going to hatch!


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my pokemon + eggs please.


EDIT: Are people looking forward to the event? i am, i just don't want the clone pokemon, and anyone know what the 'mystery eggs' are/do? Thanks


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click my pokemon + eggs please.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Are people looking forward to the event? i am, i just don't want the clone pokemon, and anyone know what the 'mystery eggs' are/do? Thanks


What event?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Click plz.


clicked. click back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next week, each day a special Pokemon is randomly given out to a couple hundred people on the site.

Read this:
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=14060


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooh the event looks cool I want a clone!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'd be happy with a clone or mewtwo


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me guys i am online Clicking!


----------



## Leslie141 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

speaking of pokemon... look at my sig


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs are close to hatching. Please click. (see signature)


----------



## Lewis (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So you can breed clones?


----------



## Robin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So close to my Azelf and Cranidos hatching. Please click.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> So you can breed clones?


they're novelty pokemon


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woo! I got my first pokemon! Pachirisu!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for not clicking yesterday (if you did click me) went to France.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do i use a dusk stone on evee?


----------



## Orange (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Gulpin is at level 62. :veryhappy:
Who wants to help me get it to 100?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just need views for my dragon eggs, click my Pokemon if you want.


----------



## Pear (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Just need views for my dragon eggs, click my Pokemon if you want.


Clicked.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what egg this is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or this:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Anyone know what egg this is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


volbeat and girafig (sp?)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Illusmise and Girafraig.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol

I forgot about this.

Click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots a Torkoal


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone ID my last egg? im hoping its a pidgey
_A brown and tan egg that has a very interesting pattern on it. Said to be the egg of a common bird."
The egg looks pretty solid. It won't be hatching any time soon.
_


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Someone ID my last egg? im hoping its a pidgey
> _A brown and tan egg that has a very interesting pattern on it. Said to be the egg of a common bird."
> The egg looks pretty solid. It won't be hatching any time soon.
> _


Yep. I'm sure it's a pidgey. I can't find another pokemon like that.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my eggs please. and click the right berry too.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i was in the shelter cause i got bored, and the three times i refreshed a got three abandoned pokemon! i can't go back to shelter i got my six for the day T-T.

click, ill click back.

ive been misspelling "click", spelling clcik. but i catch myself


----------



## Robin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click Azelf. It is so close to hatching.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just hatched the best pokemon ever! BIDOOF!


----------



## Robin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Orange (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ed is still level 62.
He needs more food!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click Mudkip. Thank you


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ive been looking for one 

I was scared it would turn out to be a farfetch >:[ lol

Click me guys im online clicking atm.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think about Farfetched. I still think it's Pidgey


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

one more click for squirtle!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me eggs pleasem.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pls click my eggs they are going to die

edit-----------------------------

nvm one is about to die


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some1 plz click my eggs on my sig :3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want a Bulbasaur, a cloned one c:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I really want a Bulbasaur, a cloned one c:


Why? They're just normal bulbasaur's with this crap all over them.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I really want a Bulbasaur, a cloned one c:


clciked, click back pls


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked you


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why, I like funny looking Pokemon. c:


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So, about my question, what is in the mystery egg?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> So, about my question, what is in the mystery egg?


How are we supposed to know? =p


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dunno, i was just wondering if anyone knew


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Dunno, i was just wondering if anyone knew


It's a mystery

You'll find out of the event day.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anybody think i should evolve Togetic?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Does anybody think i should evolve Togetic?


Don't. Togekiss is fugly.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is ralts  :veryhappy:


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as fugly as a shiny horsea XD


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

alright, I got everyone click on mt friend list. If you're not on my friend list, but you're from TBT just tell me and I'll add you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jealous


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my:

A) Hatchlings grow up
b) dragcave eggs to hatch
and c) pokemon eggs hatch!


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just noticed there's a banner from The Bell Tree at the bottom of the forums.

Anyway, click.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0

Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0
> 
> Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


Dan it, all the *censored.7.61* have voted for Jirachi though..


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0
> 
> Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


It's losing... but I chose Latios.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.

Jirachi's DPP sprite looks ugly and Raquaza is a fanboy pokemon. Latios or Latias better win.

Lol @ Regirock.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0
> 
> Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


I already hade a kyrogue so no thanks 

Chose latios.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0
> 
> Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


I Chose Latios.

Latios is one of my favorites!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Go go Latios!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Go go Latios!


Meh. I chose Latios 'cos all the others suck on ice or I already have. :/


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Draco.

*gives cookie*


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol I chose jirachi like everyone else.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> lol I chose jirachi like everyone else.


Same, even though they all suck.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Peer pressure fail.

Be different and choose Latios.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please I click back!


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Turtwig egg needs 2 more clicks, so click please. 

And why choose Latios, what did I miss?


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got the ultimate egg. Click it. Magikarp is the ultimate... Right?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Peer pressure fail.
> 
> Be different and choose Latios.


I just clicked on a random one, didn't look at the results.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> I got the ultimate egg. Click it. Magikarp is the ultimate... Right?


To me it's Gulpin, but Magikarp is good too.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh....ok then.

*goes to kill John*


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does someone have a link to that site that has all pictures of eggs with their identities?


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs guys!

By the way how do i get my pichu to evolve into  pikachu? i know that in the game i have to raise its happiness etc but what about on gpx plus?


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> does someone have a ]no ive been searching and searching for that site never found it, let me know if u find it.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> By the way how do i get my pichu to evolve into  pikachu? i know that in the game i have to raise its happiness etc but what about on gpx plus?


When it has max happiness (200/200) you can evolve it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah i see thanks orange


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Peer pressure fail.
> 
> Be different and choose Latios.


lol, silver, way to peer pressure us, it sounds more like a threat to me though.




			
				silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0
> 
> Choose Latios or I will never click your eggs again.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I chose Latias.

What will happen with me now?


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jas0n jelous?

http://gpxplus.net/info/AwN3AQt4


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I chose Latias.
> 
> What will happen with me now?


You choose #2. You are safe.....<small><small><small><small>f</small></small></small></small><small><small><small>or now</small></small></small>

John's dead.

@John - Peer pressure and empty threats are different things.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n jelous?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/AwN3AQt4


Screw you


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorax2 (6), darthgohan1 (5), nigel91 (5), Tom29193 (5), Tenebrae (5), Piranha (6), ricano4life (5), *Silverstorms (6)*, pear40 (6) 

it's not empty so far.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Gible rare?

I'm looking for a female rare with egg group Monster, but the starters have 87,5% of being male...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> does someone have a ]Closest I've found is this one:
> http://mochaworld.egloos.com/1393228
> 
> And this one:
> http://www.freewebs.com/eggdex/


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I'm clicking some!


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am happy to click some eggs. Please click Magikarp, Mudkip and Growlithe at least.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, Kecleon! :veryhappy:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my Cyndaquil to hatch!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not mine but..lolol.

I need a male magikarp, I've got 3 female up to now..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 3 Kecleon are male.

THIS EGG BETTER BE A FEMALE!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yay:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your Puffball male or female?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Latios is only one vote behind Kyogre! *evil laugh*

And Regirock got an extra vote.


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And I need a female rare with egg group Monster!

Seriously, who knows a rare with that egg group which has like 50% of being female?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> And I need a female rare with egg group Monster!
> 
> Seriously, who knows a rare with that egg group which has like 50% of being female?


I have a female Kangaskhan.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ever you desire.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Lewis... And Shaymin and Nigel havent clicked me back but I don't think they're here...


----------



## Orange (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's its rarity?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my Cyndaquil and Pacharisu eggs! (I can't spell. Sorry.)


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz warm my cute little pokeggies
Here's a vid of my appreciation lol x3
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/GNndX9qua1o'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/GNndX9qua1o' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clciks please.  I'm fully clicked back now, not going anywhere tonight so any clicks the next couple hours I'll click back for


----------



## Lewis (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click at.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rare.

I'm planning on breeding mine with my Munchlax when I get from my holiday.



> Latios  	 [ 45 ]  	 [8.40%]
> Kyogre 	[ 44 ] 	 [8.21%]


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! *Munch*


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, anybody done this poll? http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086
i don't now what to pick lol, I reckon i'll end up picking Jirachi!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Hey, anybody done this poll? http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086
> i don't now what to pick lol, I reckon i'll end up picking Jirachi!


What did you think we were talking about?

There's no point in voting for Jirachi. It's already won.

Be cool and vote for Latios.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any clicks :3 ?
I voted for Latios XD .
When was the other competition again with mystery eggs?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Kecleon! Click!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I got Kecleon! Click!


I haz 4 lololol.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolhax


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small>...maybe.....</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg, My Hariyama has Pok


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and I'll click back

edit-----------------------

PLS CLICK ONE OF MY HATLCINGS ALREADY DIED!


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs guys! pidgey is close to hatching!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Hatchlings/eggs!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> click and I'll click back
> 
> edit-----------------------
> 
> PLS CLICK ONE OF MY HATLCINGS ALREADY DIED!


You can revive it.

Click actions.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> xoDillonxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried and it said it's skin disinigrated XD and I clicked yours


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that happened to me, too.

I clicked your hatchlings.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click em' and grow em'

(idk XD)


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY EGGS..? XD


----------



## Pear (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xoDillonxo said:
			
		

> click and I'll click back
> 
> edit-----------------------
> 
> PLS CLICK ONE OF MY HATLCINGS ALREADY DIED!


Clicked.
My eggs are almost ready to hatch!


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could some people please click mine


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> click mine please!


clicked all 6, click back


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pls


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky click mine xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:3


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always click back when I'm online


----------



## Orange (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I already put 6 in my party so I won't get the first 2 clones.
Click.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my dragon! It's going to die in seven hours!!!!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and quote and I'll do the same


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please :3


----------



## Leslie141 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thats ALOT


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons please.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lives in mums basement.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Kasiek


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please

sorry but i cant click back =(


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I already put 6 in my party so I won't get the first 2 clones.
> Click.


Same here, except for me, it's all the clones.
*crosses fingers*
C'mon Mewtwo!!! I NEED you!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Lives in mums basement.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Kasiek


uhh what?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look in his boxes.


----------



## StbAn (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pelease click I always click back!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interactions nigel, g0d.   

When is the event starting?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


July 15th


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, and I will click back.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Second Missing No egg


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Second Missing No egg


Hate you. I only ever get the Little Man with a full party.  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and quote =D


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I've had this entei for way too long! It needs to hatch or I'll go crazy.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs/hatchlings!

My hatchlings have 2-3 days left! (I think.)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click 

1 clickers click on treeko


----------



## Lewis (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click minaen.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs + pokemon please


----------



## Orange (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I also have two.   

And I feel very bad for you.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my hatchlings!

4/5 of them have less than 3 days left, and they aren't even close to becoming an adult!


----------



## Orange (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kecleon needs 12 more clicks, so click please.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you click my eggs then you will gain special rewards like invisble cookies... and click backs


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There is an event tomorrow right?


----------



## Orange (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> There is an event tomorrow right?


It starts Wednesday.


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, cool.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all above.


----------



## Orange (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGt3AQZ5

Ehm, obtained and hatched in the same minute?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my two eggs and feed my pokemanz! I really don't know what the blue and pink egg is. Can anyone help?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It is a Wooper, BB.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and quote because I am online! =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> It is a Wooper, BB.


figured that. isn't the other one a Sentret?


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so.


----------



## Orange (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woohoo, found a rare bone!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my grey dragon not the fogged eggs please

edit---------------------------

nvm it hatched, off to get another egg!


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my pichu is almost hatching x3


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine only like 2,000 more for entei!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

While I am gone, you'd better click my eggs.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click and I will click back like I always do ;3 and I really need a male dragon to make eggs so pls click!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the pokemon egg at the end?


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anorith


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey click mine guys! I'll click back for sure!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh my gosh look I found a new egg!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

noooo! i saw a crystal onix egg but someone got it first


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a crystal onyx egg look like?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> what does a crystal onyx egg look like?


like a regular onix egg but blue.


----------



## Orange (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> oh my gosh look I found a new egg!!!


Nice, Ditto.

I only saw the egg once before in someone's party.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup. I saw the word soft at the end of the description when I was at the lab, and i was like hey! that's ditto! Then i thought I'd regret it cuz I know some people on here really wanted ditto...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh my gosh! You got Shaymin, I think! ^^ I'm jealous. I want one. :[


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggies! I'll click yours back just quote this reply


----------



## Orange (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you got some pretty nice rares.

But you shouldn't care about that others don't have it. I won't.


----------



## noury (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs plz i dont want them to die (ill click yours)


----------



## Lewis (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em plz


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOO! I want a ditto  .


----------



## noury (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ill give you bells if you click my egg pm if you have


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's this egg?
"An gold egg with two black stripes running across it. It makes a buzzing noise sometimes."


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				UoS_Student said:
			
		

> What's this egg?
> "An gold egg with two black stripes running across it. It makes a buzzing noise sometimes."


Combee.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanx fur the clicks guys just under a thousand for Entei to hatch!


----------



## Robin (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				UoS_Student said:
			
		

> What's this egg?
> "An gold egg with two black stripes running across it. It makes a buzzing noise sometimes."


Mudkip


----------



## Robin (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> UoS_Student said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O

I thought it's Elekid.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> UoS_Student said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz

I think the buzzing part kinda gives away that its a bee


----------



## airhead (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Horus (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you


I *censored.3.0*ing camped at the lab for one for days...-.-


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click'em and quote and I'll do the same


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

event is today! I'm making sure i have a full party for the next 3 days since i dont want any clone pokemon. i want a mew or mewtwo.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> event is today! I'm making sure i have a full party for the next 3 days since i dont want any clone pokemon. i want a mew or mewtwo.


What is an event?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Suaure said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=9f714b69a134e7e781182a358416f88f&showtopic=14060


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im waiting for July 19th to get a mystery XD .


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I NEED Entei to hatch!!! And I'd be fine with a clone pokemon.  Mewtwo WOULD be better, though.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you even get those rare pokemon. Mine all sukc.


----------



## noury (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you click my eggs please


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click mine I NEED Entei to hatch!!! And I'd be fine with a clone pokemon.  Mewtwo WOULD be better, though.


you have enough legendaries. Lab camper!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I dont!!! I swear! Entei and Azelf are event pokemon, and the other three are just sheer luck honest! But you are right, I guess I DON'T need another legenary... click my eggs?


----------



## noury (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

are you sure people click your eggs


----------



## noury (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got an onix to hatch (i think coz its a rock pokmon)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				noury said:
			
		

> i got an onix to hatch (i think coz its a rock pokmon)


its geodude


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky click plz!!!!


----------



## noury (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you know anyways i wanted a gyarados coz hes my favourite pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

easy get a magicarp egg or find one in the shelter then have pepole click on it!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked ppl on the last few pages click back?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OM*G YOU HAVE SOOO MEANY RARE EGGS!!! 

how did you get them O_O


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Liek omgz! Cleek mai eggerz!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clik pl0x


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my party please, ill click back
http://gpxplus.net/user/darthgohan1


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do I get an event pokemon?


----------



## Lewis (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't get a clone today..


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its not sent out , lewis ... The commander must log in first


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do they usually come between 6 PM and 12 AM server time?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well , ask to a staff on the chat


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs/poke's.


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Well , ask to a staff on the chat


There's a chat?  :O


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its been ages and my Darkrai still hasn't hatched  .
SO CLICK IT > .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , search it above in the options


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o guys PLZ click my eggs! Entei is THIS (holds up two fingers close together) close to hatching!


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> o guys PLZ click my eggs! Entei is THIS (holds up two fingers close together) close to hatching!


Like 15 clicks.


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, missed a treasure chest!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's that blueish egg in my party? It just came up today this afternoon...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its a clone I think


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Its a clone I think


what?


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, Bulbasaur clone.

Look at this update.
"About 600-800ish (but 325 for the clones because I just thought of 600 being a lot for something that breeds....) of each egg will be sent to random users who meet the two requirements above."


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

325 for each egg ?


----------



## Orange (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> 325 for each egg ?


325 eggs of each clone.
All Bulbasaurs are already handed out.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want mostly a mewto or surprise thing ...


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 the Clone bulbasaur is coming out today? well i don't want so i'm keeping my party full until mewtwo, or mysteries come out


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who tells you that you will get it ? Better get something then nothing


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I SAW THE LITTLE MEN , BUT I GOT A STRANGE EGG


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awesome clone bulbasaur bacon boy 

also, be sure to vote in the poll he has for a legendary to be released in sept.  i picked kyogre but right now jirachi has almost 600 votes, rayquaza just short of 500, and then kyogre latias and latios all in the 100s.
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086&st=0

also please click me, i'll click back


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darth , go see my strange egg that I received from the little men ... is it normal ?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Darth , go see my strange egg that I received from the little men ... is it normal ?


it's a missingno.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didnt get any "rare egg". What do I have to do to get it?!?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is a missing number good ?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Suaure said:
			
		

> I didnt get any "rare egg". What do I have to do to get it?!?


have an open spot in your party and get lucky.

and blue_alain, he was a glitch pokemon in red/blue, and he's a novelty pokemon in gpx+... ythe only way to get it is to find the little man.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAO HAO DO U FIND DA LIL MAN? :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKY CLICKY!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The little man randomly appears sorta toward the top of your screen.  Saw hime once and missed him my first week playing, haven't seen him since


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o My GOD it only needs ten more to hatch...


----------



## Suaure (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eggs. Please click.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Eeeek @ pichu egg* x3


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click mine please.


clicked click back.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pl0x click!


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Isn't Charmandertwo being given away today?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG so who wants to be my new bff and give entei his last click?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> OMG so who wants to be my new bff and give entei his last click?


Apparently, you can already hatch it.

It's in cracks.

Congratulations!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o COOL! YAYAYA!!!!!


----------



## Suaure (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0z


----------



## noury (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my eggz i dont want them to die


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im gonna get a event egg !!!! I hope so


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hatched my Kecleon and Deoxys (Defense) at the same time!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please hatch my Growlithe.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I got two phione eggs now


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Please click. I got two phione eggs now


Same!


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awesome, lol.

I just got a Rotom, that's my second one. Does anyone know if two Rotoms can breed?


----------



## Orange (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clone Charmanders are handed out now.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> All clone Charmanders are handed out now.


I just got mine.

Click him for me people. He only needs 5,000 Maturity. I love this little guy.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awesome. I just got 3 rotoms from the shelter. My party consists of six eggs, Lapras, 2 phiones, and 3 Rotoms.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## John102 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey guys, I just got back from vacation, so I'll be clicking again.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey how do you get the clone charmander? /noob question


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked you RockmanEXE.

Please click! I need my Lapras to hatch ASAP!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hey how do you get the clone charmander? /noob question


Wait for it I guess.

I got mine by waiting and staying logged on.
I just pressed F5 every few minutes or so.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hey how do you get the clone charmander? /noob question


It's an event pokemon.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah... ok , so I have to wait for the little guy to appear?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You just wait for it and be patient.

It's only being given out today.

Tomorrow is Squirtletwo.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You must have an empty slot in your party, and have an account on the official forums.


----------



## Orange (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> All clone Charmanders are handed out now.


What do you think that means?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> You must have an empty slot in your party, and have an account on the official forums.


An account?  lol, I can't even get past the quiz from all I know.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What other event pokemon are left?


----------



## Lewis (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What other event pokemon are left?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Does not want a squirtle clone* I'm gonna block that place so I don't get one.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=6c107430f72abd54b063ef630f627e1d&showtopic=14060


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=6c107430f72abd54b063ef630f627e1d&showtopic=14060


Dang, I don't think I was on the last 2 weeks  .


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't been on for the last two weeks and I still got one ...


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aw, that's a shame. I want to get a mewtwo. Hopefully, one of the mysteries is a mew, I would love one of them.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT NO EGG


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm betting any money that one of the mystery eggs will be a Zombidoof.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm betting any money that one of the mystery eggs will be a Zombidoof.


That would be awesomeness.


Clix please.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hope I will get a egg tomorrow


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anybody know what Pokemon this is?

A white egg with several orange splotches all over it. The egg is slightly damp."


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's a Goldeen.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I GOT NO EGG


Eh... you have to wait for it to come.  As long as you signed in the last 2 weeks, you're good.

By the way, are you a member of their forum RockMan?

And also click my new eggs  .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They are already been given , its to late


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lapras is pretty close to hatch time. Please help it on it's way, please click.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh joy. T_T

A Goldeen, a Spoink, a Poochyena (spelling's wrong I know), and a Hoppip. JOY! XD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> They are already been given , its to late


O RLY?  Dang. I'll have to get up early for Squirtle tomorrow. Especially since I like Squirtle  .


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> They are already been given , its to late


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=6c107430f72abd54b063ef630f627e1d&showtopic=14060

There are more to come.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Oh joy. T_T
> 
> A Goldeen, a Spoink, a Poochyena (spelling's wrong I know), and a Hoppip. JOY! XD


Lol.


Mine;

A Lapras, 2 Phione, 3 Rotom.

JOY!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah I know


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I'm right, you HAVE to be registered?

and also I'll click your eggs TKD.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. 

Yeah, you have to be registered to get the eggs. I am not sure if you have to be validated, but I am pretty sure you have to.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Phione.. :[


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wymsy did say something about them in his post, did he not?

Niko: Yes I am.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, you have to be registered to get the eggs. I am not sure if you have to be validated, but I am pretty sure you have to.


Oh ok, do you know the answers to the quiz?  .


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange does.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No you don't have to validated. I'm too lazy to take the quix yet I have six eggs already.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> No you don't have to validated. I'm too lazy to take the quix yet I have six eggs already.


I clicked yours.  Be sure to click mine  .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had to do the quiz 6 times !


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> No you don't have to validated. I'm too lazy to take the quix yet I have six eggs already.


They aren't event eggs though.


----------



## Orange (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, yeah I've got the answers.
Want them?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

TheKillingDog (6), Miku Hatsune (5), John102 (5), RockmanEXE (4)
If you're one of these people please go and click mine XP. 


@Orange I pmed you about the answers.


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back Nikoking


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay , I just hatched my cyndaquil !!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatch Charmandertwo ... Hatch ...


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does ny1 know wat my pink egg is in my party?
The description says, "A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face."


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> does ny1 know wat my pink egg is in my party?
> The description says, "A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. This pattern resembles a face."


Tyrogue I think.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back Nikoking.

Can I have the answers too?


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does ny1 know wat an igglybuff egg looks like?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RockmanEXE (1), Bobdapeach (2), TheKillingDog (2) 

These are the people who hasn't repaid the favor but I clicked on their eggs. Click mine please. :3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE (1), Bobdapeach (2), TheKillingDog (2)
> 
> These are the people who hasn't repaid the favor but I clicked on their eggs. Click mine please. :3


I'll click all of yours.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aww... You're so nice! X3 *hugs Rockman*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anyone get a charmander clone egg today?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> anyone get a charmander clone egg today?


Rockman did.  I dunno, I think they stopped giving them out.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Better luck next time for me !


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah ik, they only hgave out 325.  lucky rockman


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my new charmander egg. also everything else.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE HATCH MAH DUMB EGGS


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg i got a spiritomb egg 
plz help me hatch it x3


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help me hatch Lapras, Phiones, and Rotoms!


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please xD


----------



## Nigel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shiny horsea evolved into shiny seadra. its colour is much more awesome now.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> shiny horsea evolved into shiny seadra. its colour is much more awesome now.


Agreed.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg please.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^Just did. :3


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine! And I'll click yours *wink*


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please. All of them but my Hoppip. It's about to hatch.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz!!!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^Clicked on your Shaymin egg and Azelf egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click click clickity click my Charmandertwo egg.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/roflSean
Click I gotta Clone.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Rockman and Hatsumiku, please return the clicks.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I'm collecting starters.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs/hatchling!

And thank you to those that helped my hatchlings grow up!


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my poke's! I need them to hatch by tomorrow.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKCLICKCLICK I need moar clicks for my Charmadertwo please.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman. Click me back please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave egg and hatchling!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all of my eggs please and thank you.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm, I don't think there are any Squirtle clones yet. The topic isn't updated and she's inactive all the time.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Returned the favor, deathparty.

Click my eggs!


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman/AverageSean, return clix plz.


----------



## Natalie27 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my 
pokemon eggs 
if you can 
thank you


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my sister's eggs! (The two white ones)


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Their is still no squirtle eggs ...


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs guys few more clicks till pichu evolves into pikachu


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I call my Weedle Slayer or something like that?


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please. I really want Phione and Rotom to hatch.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLICK


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix please!!


You don't need to keep posting. Just post once.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so yea, im breeding a spiritomb and rotom, im abandoning the eggs, i dont know wich is wich. just reply


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> so yea, im breeding a spiritomb and rotom, im abandoning the eggs, i dont know wich is wich. just reply


Rotom is pretty cool. It can change forms just like MissingNo., right?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he can, yea. but the last few time i breed they were both spiritombs,


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't really want a Spiritomb. But you could try, big chance at least one of them is Rotom.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickum.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Squirtle Clone still not out ?


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Squirtle Clone still not out ?


At least not all, probably none.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Squirtle Clone still not out ?


It's possible you may have missed it ...

Then again, what do I know?
I haven't seen anyone with one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still no clone Squirtles...
Ah well, I'm gonna sleep. Already 2:20 AM here. I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## John102 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

man, squirtles STILL aren't out, dang.

Edit: WOOT SQUIRTEL CLONES HAVE NOW BEEN GIVEN OUT!


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot got a little man!

click the missing numberr egg gggg


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy *censored.3.0* , I just got a mewtwo egg.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

aww i want a mewtwo


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> aww i want a mewtwo


Lol, I guess I was one of the few that got it.  Too bad it'll take literally a month to hatch it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of them are sent out already? 

hope not.. well maybe tomorrow will surprise me with something cool.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Darkrai just took 11 days which needed the same maturity.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... cool.

Also, I probably won't be able to get the event tomorrow, I have to go to a harry potter party or something  :r


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN! I used Blastoise to block the Squirtles but a Mewtwo was sent out aswell?! That's unfair.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Argh, missed Mewtwo. I hope I can get a Mew or Zombidoof (My predictions for the mysteries.)

Clix please.

Oh yeah, if anyone can help breed Clones and release them to the shelter, that would be awesome.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Argh, missed Mewtwo. I hope I can get a Mew or Zombidoof (My predictions for the mysteries.)
> 
> Clix please.
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone can help breed Clones and release them to the shelter, that would be awesome.


Yeah. They'll soon probably be available very often in the shelter.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But if you breed a cloned pokemon, do you get a cloned egg?


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> But if you breed a cloned pokemon, do you get a cloned egg?


Just a small chance. You'll mostly get original starters. But there'll be a cloned egg sometimes.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT THE HELLL!!!! WHY WERE SQUIRTLE AND MEWTWO SENT OUT AT THE SAME TIME??? I MISSED IT!!! >= (


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELLL!!!! WHY WERE SQUIRTLE AND MEWTWO SENT OUT AT THE SAME TIME??? I MISSED IT!!! >= (


I know how ya feel. ._.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Notes topic:
"When you breed a Novelty Pok


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I hope Mews are out tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> WHAT THE HELLL!!!! WHY WERE SQUIRTLE AND MEWTWO SENT OUT AT THE SAME TIME??? I MISSED IT!!! >= (


they were like 20 minutes apart i think.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix please.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I reckon it was stupid, i didn't want a Squirtly Clone so i had a full party, then i went off the computer after they had been given out, then i went back online now and found out Mewtwo's have been given out :S


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I reckon it was stupid, i didn't want a Squirtly Clone so i had a full party, then i went off the computer after they had been given out, then i went back online now and found out Mewtwo's have been given out :S


That's what I did.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the heck is this? http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGR1ZGx4


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Os does that mean I can take my extra pokemon out to get a mystery egg now? So mew two and all the rest are gone ?


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What the heck is this? http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGR1ZGx4


Celebi i think.......


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> What the heck is this? http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGR1ZGx4


A celebi?
MY ramdom guess :S .


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Os does that mean I can take my extra pokemon out to get a mystery egg now? So mew two and all the rest are gone ?


And yes


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Os does that mean I can take my extra pokemon out to get a mystery egg now? So mew two and all the rest are gone ?


Yup.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh good  .


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, I missed a Munchlax in the shelter. I am desperately in need of one of those.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wut, Little Manaphy egg!
I clicked it and it faded but no message...
Wait?

Or could someone look in my party?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Wut, Little Manaphy egg!
> I clicked it and it faded but no message...
> Wait?
> 
> Or could someone look in my party?


You got a manaphy egg :O .


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!
Thank you!  ^_^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still received NO EGGS


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I still received NO EGGS


I think you have to wait to tommorow until you get the mystery  .

EDIT: I mean I dont think you can get any more today.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, just 2560 maturity needed.
It's "very rare" btw, thought it'd be "novelty".


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Wow, just 2560 maturity needed.
> It's "very rare" btw, thought it'd be "novelty".


Where did you find it?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was waiting on gpx all night but after , I needed to go sleep ^^


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under those updates while I was in my party.
I got a screenie, I can upload it if you want.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe thats a mystery :O .
OMG MANAPHY  .
Or I have no idea what that means.
screenit please.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

post the screenie orangee


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pff, Photobucket sucks on Chrome.
I'm gonna try IE and if that doesn't work, I'll try my mother's computer.

Edit: Okay, apparently it just sucks on my computer...

2nd edit: Well, it's doing something right now, just a few minutes.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thought I better put this in a new post.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>Maybe I should make it smaller, so it's better to see...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the--?


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is that even an egg for?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah. Like the little man.


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got it.
Smaller version:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>It's a bit wide, but you can zoom in by holding ctrl and then scroll.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whats that ??


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Whats that ??


The Manaphy egg I got.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please? My GPX Plus link is in a spoiler in the "Misc Stuff" in my sig :}


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double post but, new Johto eggs


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0* , I just got a mewtwo egg.


Me too!!!! It's so awesome


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got nothing but *censored.2.0*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same Blue...
Also, check out the Johto pokemon I put there, it'll take you to my YouTube, temporary forum (moving to another host), and my AIM.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay am i doing something wrong or just unlucky? havent received any eggs last event nor this event :\

I have an open slot in my party.. the egg is just supposed to appear right?

I meet all the requirements ive checked.. =\


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours, xeladude.

*YOU ROCK!* XD


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Okay am i doing something wrong or just unlucky? havent received any eggs last event nor this event :\
> 
> I have an open slot in my party.. the egg is just supposed to appear right?
> 
> I meet all the requirements ive checked.. =\


Well I haven't got anything either so who knows. Hopefully we'll be the ones who get a mystery egg!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

haha, thanks 

Clicking back Control Stick ;D


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hope :[ or i cry


----------



## Pear (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click! I have to hatch one egg before I leave for vacation in a few minutes! Sorry if I didn't click back before reset last night, I was busy packing.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Please click! I have to hatch one egg before I leave for vacation in a few minutes! Sorry if I didn't click back before reset last night, I was busy packing.


clicked ya bud  ^_^


----------



## Pear (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias! Just one more click and it hatches! :yay:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my novelty and my sentret please. I'll click ours back. And can you only get one special pokemon egg?


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you clicked yourself offline already?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pear.

Clicking Alfred


----------



## Pear (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicked pear.
> 
> Clicking Alfred


Thank you. Clicked back.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Okay am i doing something wrong or just unlucky? havent received any eggs last event nor this event :\
> 
> I have an open slot in my party.. the egg is just supposed to appear right?
> 
> I meet all the requirements ive checked.. =\


It's just completely luck.  Also, remember that the 3 clones the past 3 days were only 325 eggs each... a total of 975... and in past events there are some days where 800 or 900 of a single egg are distributed... so the past 3 days really only count as one... but even if you didn't get Mewtwo today, the event is tomorrow and the next day too.  There were 750 Mewtwo eggs given out... and if you received a Pokemon this week already, you're not eligible the rest of the week...

Therefore, 1,725 have gotten eggs and can not get one the next 2 days, but you can... so your chances of getting one each day are a lot better than the day before!

Good luck!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Okay am i doing something wrong or just unlucky? havent received any eggs last event nor this event :\
> 
> I have an open slot in my party.. the egg is just supposed to appear right?
> 
> I meet all the requirements ive checked.. =\


Its up to chance. You're not garenteed to get an egg. there are loads of users of this site.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicked pear.
> 
> Clicking Alfred


Be clicking you in return.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aww, haven't got an event pokemon yet.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Suaure.
Clicking Lewis, Nigel, and DG1 now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







 What pokemon is that?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What pokemon is that?


Scyther.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please
ill be at work for a bit, ill clickback this afternoon


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I figured something out.
http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt169/wateenslechtleven/manaphyei.jpg
There's your screenie.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked DG.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@darth yeah fingers crossed for 2morrow!

@nigel yeah i understand that i was just wondering if by any chance i was doing something wrong since ive never had an event egg in the past..

wasnt sure if i was supposed to pick it up somewhere etc..

@xela clicked ya

anyone else who i havent clicked let me knowww


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking back Chub.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

C'mon Stantler, hatch!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> click my eggs please
> ill be at work for a bit, ill clickback this afternoon


clicked.
Wonder what mystery is :S .


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does anyone have a pic of what a ditto egg looks like?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> does anyone have a pic of what a ditto egg looks like?


deathparty66 has/had one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks draco


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I clicked already Draco, can't help with Stanler.
And may I say, I <3 your avatar


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small>Lucky bas****</small></small>


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Well, I clicked already Draco, can't help with Stanler.
> And may I say, I <3 your avatar


:3 Thanks! Also thanks for clicking Stantler!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna click on IE  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I do when I see someones egg who needs like 50 maturity and I've already clicked it.  Thanks by the way!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When my daycare next lays some eggs Im gonna fill my whole party apart from one with eevee eggs  .


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs. please.thank yo.
i will click back if you click all.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Clicked!


Hatch your stantler  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!  Thank you!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo it hatched :yay:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall get loads and they shall be my reindeer! :3


----------



## Lewis (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Lol, I figured something out.
> http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt169/wateenslechtleven/manaphyei.jpg
> There's your screenie.


Grrr  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are the squirtles and mewtwos still being handed out?


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks appreciated =)


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.


Just clicked yours.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope they're handing out more rares too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.


Please click back.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES! FINALLY I GOT A MUNCHLAX EGG!!! MY FAVOURITE POKEMON!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> YES! FINALLY I GOT A MUNCHLAX EGG!!! MY FAVOURITE POKEMON!


Congratz!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post.

If you are on this list please click back:

Silverstorms (4), Piranha (6), nigel91 (5), Dialgia581 (4), Verus (5), Otaku (3), John102 (5), CyberJazzy (4), Pirate (5), Anissalovesyou (6), TravisTouchdown (6), Silvermist (6), Bacon Boy (5), Ranahanahanahan (5), ricano4life (5), Osiris (5), Jas0n (5), ShakaBra (6), Phillip (5), Akuma (5), Hungry Hungry Houndoom (6), roflSean (3), Sorax2 (6), ConorTBT (3), spooji (5), Am I all alone (2), Ray Howlet (5), OmegaMikorz (5), MoogleSam (3), Deathparty666 (5), Mewww (5), Tom29193 (6)


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have been hunting for one for ages.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got another shaymin egg, thanks to my aunts slow loading computer.

who on here got a mewtwo egg?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post.
> 
> If you are on this list please click back:
> 
> Silverstorms (4), Piranha (6), nigel91 (5), Dialgia581 (4), Verus (5), Otaku (3), John102 (5), CyberJazzy (4), Pirate (5), Anissalovesyou (6), TravisTouchdown (6), Silvermist (6), Bacon Boy (5), Ranahanahanahan (5), ricano4life (5), Osiris (5), Jas0n (5), ShakaBra (6), Phillip (5), Akuma (5), Hungry Hungry Houndoom (6), roflSean (3), Sorax2 (6), ConorTBT (3), spooji (5), Am I all alone (2), Ray Howlet (5), OmegaMikorz (5), MoogleSam (3), Deathparty666 (5), Mewww (5), Tom29193 (6)


Gonna return that right now.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> i got another shaymin egg, thanks to my aunts slow loading computer.
> 
> who on here got a mewtwo egg?


Niko did.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Togepi Egg~

Does anybody know what this egg is? I think it's a Riolu, but I'm not sure...

"A bold blue egg with a dark grey pattern on it. A faint aura appears around it sometimes."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Click my Togepi Egg~
> 
> Does anybody know what my first egg is? I think it's a Riolu, but I'm not sure...
> 
> "A bold blue egg with a dark grey pattern on it. A faint aura appears around it sometimes."


The one with a o on it? That's Sentret.
Correct.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, then WOOT. X3

I actually got three good Pokemon. X3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyoooou!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did also.

Also, click me pl0x. I'm clicking back those who clicked me earlier now.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Will two Rotoms Breed together?


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nooooooo! My dragon egg will die!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Will two Rotoms Breed together?


Should do.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I have four at the moment, one egg, one cut form in PC, and two normal form in daycare.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you put the one you breed in the shelter tell me.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatch Charmandertwo ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Staryu!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click all ine if you havent and click my new bulbasaur.
im on a quest to get all starters.
what does a squirtle egg look like?


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. But I still need two more so I can get all the forms.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay! Larvitar egg!


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click all of my new eggs because i want mah starters and legendary to hatch/evolve!

ththththank you.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click all the eggs in my sig.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need these people to click back


John102 (5), Silverstorms (3), Watercat8 (6), ShayminFTW (6), Alecks (4), OmegaMikorz (5)


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please click all ine if you havent and click my new bulbasaur.
> im on a quest to get all starters.
> what does a squirtle egg look like?









This is a Squirtle egg.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Even though I have a mewtwo, you guys are lucky because I won't be here the next 2 days  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Even though I have a mewtwo, you guys are lucky because I won't be here the next 2 days  .


:O Why is that lucky?


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wait mewtwo?
i want a mewtwo egg!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get the zombiboof event probably.  And maybe the other secret event too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bidoof as a zombie...Hmm...
Oh. I get it. So since Bidoof has big teeth it is perfect to bite brains. I guess it would also be good as a vampire.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone explain to me what a "deep sea tooth" is for? found it in my invo..

Or maybe link me to where i can find info on the gpx items?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click the eggs/hatchling.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me what a "deep sea tooth" is for? found it in my invo..
> 
> Or maybe ]Clamperl will evolve into Huntail.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky charmandertwo ...


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mah eggs or else imma fire mah lazer!!! lol


----------



## Orange (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery event out yet or any information what it is?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please no >_< .
Got a new eevee egg  .
I want a fricking girl  .


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssh. I knew that XD .


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just got a poke plush will you feed it please?


----------



## Riri (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click on mine in the spoiler in my signature. I will try to click on as many as possible.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im fully clickbacked 
any more clicks will get returned too!


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my egg
 I
 I
\ /


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine if you havent!
just got squirtle to complete the kanto region starters!
yay!


----------



## Zachary (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Poke Plushie in my sig please click.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just a few more clicks ... please.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Almost at 5,000 ... Come on ...


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clixk pl0z


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I double clicked it for you XD


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my plush please


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PL0X, Hatch.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PL0X, Hatch.


Triple post = epic fail


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Suaure said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not my fault I want it to hatch so bad.

And yes, yes I do phail.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pls


----------



## Zachary (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG pls click I have a new egg! just quote this and I will click every single egg of yours back


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just wanted to say I got everyone.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click 
OR ELSE


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So where is that event egg?!


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

0.0 zomg!!! darthgohan1 has a mewtwo egg?! n um u can hatch ur egg now rockmanEXE lol


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> 0.0 zomg!!! darthgohan1 has a mewtwo egg?! n um u can hatch ur egg now rockmanEXE lol


He's not online.


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my poke plushes


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CaKe95 said:
			
		

> please click my poke plushes


I clicked, you click mine.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Manaphy needs 200 more maturity, so click please.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Manaphy eggs looks awesome. Clicked Orange

Clix plz.

Oh yeah, an event today


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. ^_^
Clicked you back.

Just 2 more clicks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOW THE **** did you get manaphy!?

also CLICK PLZ gligar needs to hatch


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my poke plushes


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> HOW THE **** did you get manaphy!?


Magic.   

Nah, there's a chance you see a little blue egg on the page and if you click it you get Manaphy.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your Manaphy hatched.
Good job.

Now help Charmadertwo out.

EDIT: OHSHI- NVM


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANT A FREAKING EVENT EGG !!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I WANT A FREAKING EVENT EGG !!!!!!


Today and tomorrow are mystery events.

You should stay on GPX+ all day if you want one.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? you dont need to be online to receive one...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Yeah you do ...

That's what I always thought ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , but you need to be online the last two weeks


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMPORTANT EVENT NOTES
*- No, you do NOT have to be online at the time I am sending out eggs. That's the beauty of this method.*
- These eggs do NOT show up in the Lab for the event. They are SENT OUT RANDOMLY.
- There is ONE set shiny for each legendary, but every other egg has a regular chance of being shiny.
- If you obtain ONE of the eggs from this event, you will NOT be able to obtain another one from this same event. This means if you get an egg on day 1 of this event, you can't get an event egg from any other day during this event.
- There is NO set time of day these show up. I have to be online in order to run the script.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Commander Wymsy has to be online.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ahhh.

Well I must be a GPX+ N00b then.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ahhh.
> 
> Well I must be a GPX+ N00b then.


*Noob* Lol Jk

Im a noob to ^^


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My account still isn't validated I keep getting five wrong. 

Can somebody give me the answers.... please?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> My account still isn't validated I keep getting five wrong.
> 
> Can somebody give me the answers.... please?


Just read the rules.
You'll get them all right if you just go over the rules ...


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's my egg:

Oh wait no, I ate it D:


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> My account still isn't validated I keep getting five wrong.
> 
> Can somebody give me the answers.... please?


No Rockman. Just cheat. xD

First Half.
Second Half.
Thank Nigel for them.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

With Manaphy you can only breed Phione, right?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> With Manaphy you can only breed Phione, right?


What's it's egg group?


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Water 1 and Fairy.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> With Manaphy you can only breed Phione, right?


Yeah, it's impossible to breed Manaphies. You get Phiones instead.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that does make it more rare.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my egg
*looks down*


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN! Just missed a hatched Ambipom and a MissingNo. Egg in the shelter. :'(


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANT A PHIONE , ORANGE MAKE YOUR MANAPHY HAVE S*X


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL. Thank you Draco Roar. Or Nigel I guess. XD


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I WANT A PHIONE , ORANGE MAKE YOUR MANAPHY HAVE S*X


Wow, easy...
I might.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your Mudkip egg, Suaure.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did I hatch it o-o
lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep seeing Phione eggs in the shelter and missing them v_v


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I keep seeing Phione eggs in the shelter and missing them v_v


 

I kept seeing them on Friday. I got two phiones and three Rotoms on Friday.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plox.


clicked, click back


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Phione. ;_;


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my hatchling hatch! it only has 17 hours left to live!


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One of my Munchlax eggs is growing so much more faster than my other one.

*Munchlax 1.*
Maturity:2,412/10,240 
Interactions:26 

*Munchlax 2* 

Maturity:897/10,240 
interactions: 23 


Does anyone know what the cause of this is?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> One of my Munchlax eggs is growing so much more faster than my other one.
> 
> *Munchlax 1.*
> Maturity:2,412/10,240
> ...


Yes, you only have one in your sig so only that one gets views.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plox


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please help my hatchling hatch! it only has 17 hours left to live!


clicked, click back pls


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I keep seeing Phione eggs in the shelter and missing them v_v


Dun worry! I am breeding Horsea and Phione for...science. <.< >.>


----------



## noury (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggz
 please!!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click all of the eggs.  one of them needs 30,000 clicks


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry, if you've clicked my eggs already and I haven't clicked back, I just figured out how to see who's clicked on my eggs today. Anyway, I'll try to click on as many eggs as possbile, and if you click my eggs Ill be sure to click back.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please  .
Mystery egg 1 today  .
Lets hope I get one  .


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Click please  .
> Mystery egg 1 today  .
> Lets hope I get one  .


Yeah, me too.
Clicked.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked ORange


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs immediately


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked ipod.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZm
Dracowymsy thingy?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZm
> Dracowymsy thingy?


No i dont think so


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please more clicks. i need mine to hatch.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZm
> Dracowymsy thingy?


I dont think so :S .
I dont know what it could be though...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZm
> Dracowymsy thingy?


Hmmmm... I wouldn't think so. What could it be?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait Im gonna look through the whole pokedex and find out > .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Rotom! Click Please!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Wait Im gonna look through the whole pokedex and find out > .


its probably a new novelty.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZm
> Dracowymsy thingy?


Probably, it's not on the eggdex and I've never seen it before.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok I used the horrible stench thing and the only ones that I could find were a vileplume, gloom and a caterpie. There already is a caterpie egg and gloom and vileplume are evolved forms so Im stuck.
Maybe its one of the mysterys?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just seen the little blue egg but didnt have room in my party!!!!!11nononononononononononononononoonnonoonononononnononononononononononononononon
nononolnonononononononononoonnononononononononononoonono!!!!!~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click em please? I'll click back for sure, I definitely have time to now.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I FOUND A ROTOM IN THE SHELTER! YESSS!


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a blue egg with a smiley face on it, anyone know what that is? Just wondering.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BULBA CLONE! YAY! But what's the difference between a clone and the actual thing?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Riri said:
			
		

> I found a blue egg with a smiley face on it, anyone know what that is? Just wondering.


mantyke


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BULBA CLONE! YAY! But what's the difference between a clone and the actual thing?


Look for yourself:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a clone, its supposed to look the same =p

Its a bit darker.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They failed miserably  .


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where do you find clones?
are they from a little egg in the header where the old missingno. man is?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> where do you find clones?
> are they from a little egg in the header where the old missingno. man is?


No, they were from an event.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh!
on the forums?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do you get missingo? in the event?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> how do you get missingo? in the event?


Rarely a little man (I think a pokemon sprite) will appear under the links to you r party and above the second red line. Click on him with at least one spacein your party and you'll recieve a missing.no .


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click i need a hitmonchan 

is it random that my tourg evolves in to it?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> plz click i need a hitmonchan
> 
> is it random that my tourg evolves in to it?


No. When you reach Level 20 you choose between Hitmonchan, Hitmonlee or Hitmontop.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Since when can you change your Pal Pad's order?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t, got a heracross egg





Didn't really want one but they're rare so got it anyway.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz. 

I have a feeling the eggs are going to be distributed soon. Wymsy is online.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> w00t, got a heracross egg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's the spirit!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Clix plz.
> 
> I have a feeling the eggs are going to be distributed soon. Wymsy is online.


Yes  .
Lets hope I got one  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Since when can you change your Pal Pad's order?


I just noticed that...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*High fives* Needs egg!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get one I am STEALING it  .


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I haven't got one yet >: (


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15900
Aha.
(no, I'm not Alzador)


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15900
> Aha.
> (no, I'm not Alzador)


Wow, he Phail.

I think that might be a zombidoof. One of the mystery event pokemon.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Double high five*


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps hand*


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since Wymsy gets many clicks just watch again until it's hatched, shouldn't be long.

Egg:
http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZk


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I can't wait to see what it turns out to be.

Oh yeah, I just sangged another Munchlax.


EDIT: http://gpxplus.net/user/Zerxer

Zerxer has one too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Wants to know what the egg is.*


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG! I never thought of it! I think its the zombie bidoof :O .
Maybe you all already figured it out but it just hit me XD . Eh well


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Iceztar


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SCREW YOU TKD XD .
Just delete those and make it look like I am awesome ^_^ .


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> SCREW YOU TKD XD .
> Just delete those and make it look like I am awesome ^_^ .


XD

http://gpxplus.net/AmxjZGZk

Only 3,000 maturity away.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HATCH!!!


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> EDIT: http://gpxplus.net/user/Zerxer
> 
> Zerxer has one too.


Why are those all shiny?


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cos he's an admin.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid rules...


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that.


HURRY UP WYMSY. WE ARE WAITING FOR EGGS YOU KNOW.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What if we view it over and over again? It does get maturity for that, right?


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> What if we view it over and over again? It does get maturity for that, right?


Ya.

Let the viewing spree begin.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> What if we view it over and over again? It does get maturity for that, right?


It only gets views if it's linked from another website.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> What if we view it over and over again? It does get maturity for that, right?


I dont think so...


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So laggy. D:


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=14060

In wymsy's sig.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





here, now view it.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy better hatch it when it's fully matured.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what I found.

"Castform is now able to change forms! Sorry for the incredibly long wait."

"A new item has been added to the Shop: Shelter Pass. With this, you can adopt 10 Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shiny Shadow Lugia ...!
Shiny Charizardtwo!

Wow ...


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Look what I found.
> 
> "Castform is now able to change forms! Sorry for the incredibly long wait."
> 
> "A new item has been added to the Shop: Shelter Pass. With this, you can adopt 10 Pok


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Look what I found.
> 
> "Castform is now able to change forms! Sorry for the incredibly long wait."
> 
> "A new item has been added to the Shop: Shelter Pass. With this, you can adopt 10 Pok


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> EDIT: Damn, shelter passes cost 30,000 credits.


Lame dude.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> here, now view it.


I'm guessing it might just be a Zombidoof.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...

Wymsy is offline.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it somehow.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wymsy is offline.


W-w-hat... *Clenches fist* I'm gonna *censored.3.0* you up, Wymsy!


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok this is random... but

I think there should be a Novelty called Dosolo which is like half a Doduo.

Right? XD


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was mentioned in the thread.

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=14060


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs baseball bat and joins in*


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

What if Wymsy had a TBT account?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but they also siad "a new breed of Piplup" and they never released a Snow Piplup.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, to draw attention to the thread like always.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. 

But I think the mystery eggs are Mews and Zombidoffs.

What do you think?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're expecting a Snow Piplup from a black egg covered with green polka dots and probably smells like barf and guts?

... Uhm ... No?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chicken Nuggets & Turkey Twizzlers.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zapdos.
It's Kanto like the rest and is the only legendary bird that has yet to be released.

So I was told.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/facepalm
No. When they did the last event eggs the way to attract was "new breed of penguin found in desert* and it had piplup melting. They never released a snow piplup egg though.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That first egg Wymsy has is about to hatch.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it's a new form of pokemon called KFC's chicken


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait, look at this.





The grey egg on the right has stripes like the clones...
A hint?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awesome.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think the egg is gonna be a mew since it's like the pokemon Movie


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eeewwww.

Look at the egg now.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Awesome.


I thought the same.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you tell if a user is online or not :S .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of those little dragon toys where you open it and get the parts of the dragon out of the ooze and then you assemble it. Heh.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'tis green lava of doom! >=O


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magikarp swim in it. :3


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It hasn't hatched yet ...

That little doof.
I wanna see what's inside the egg!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember those XD .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg , I just saw a user with two squirtle clone


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Omg , I just saw a user with two squirtle clone


Cheater.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You think she's gonna do the same with the mystery eggs as she did with Squirtle clone and Mewtwo?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Omg , I just saw a user with two squirtle clone


Well, you can breed them.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> You think she's gonna do the same with the mystery eggs as she did with Squirtle clone and Mewtwo?


Eh?
What do you mean the same?


----------



## Lewis (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has the event been today?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means release them at the same time.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/AmxjZGZm


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's back online.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Wymsy's back online.


Get ready!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Wymsy's back online.


Goody.

Now, let's see what that disgusting egg holds.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







 Not what I was expecting...


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

She's probably gonna do something else first...

Edit: Oh never mind.

So this is probably an event egg?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's like a Slime Slug!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





That is so *censored.3.0*ing sexy O.O


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG A SLIME SLUGMA?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the *censored.3.0*?

A Slime Slugma?

That's pretty creative and awesome. I was not expecting that.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awesome but...


wtf?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> She's probably gonna do something else first...
> 
> Edit: Oh never mind.
> 
> So this is probably an event egg?


I hope so...


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

She did spoil the surprise.

Not that I care. xp


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm wondering what the slime macargo is going to look like.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Last Seen: 11 minutes ago 
Using User CP


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too Jas0n.


HURRY UP AND GET ON WITH THE EVENT WYMSY


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what the slime macargo is going to look like.


OH yeah  .


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what the slime macargo is going to look like.


Same here.

Ohh, what's today's event? Another mystery?


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Last Seen: 3 minutes ago 
Viewing Board Index


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I can't get it.

Already got my event egg.
*hugs Charmandertwo*


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WYMSY RELEASE THE EGGS.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. I gotta go and I reeeeally wanna know what the eggs are. Damn.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Damn. I gotta go and I reeeeally wanna know what the eggs are. Damn.


I feel your pain. I got to go too.


 >_<


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have another hour nearly  .


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I have all night.
I'll sleep in the morning and afternoon.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky you.

Wymsy, please release the eggs. Now.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratulations Wymsy, they both hatched.

NOW SHARE!


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy. Release your slime slugmas now please.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

she's breeding them =D


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just realised I cant be on tommorow because they're takig down electricity to fix something :O .
I have to know NOW!


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> she's breeding them =D


WOOP!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> she's breeding them =D


I'm guessing the Slime Slugma likes it ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^^LOL.


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy and Slugma must be ... taking it nice and slow.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*throws leek at Rockman* Don't be vulgar.


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wymsy and Slugma must be ... taking it nice and slow.


Oh no, not slow.  >_<


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *throws leek at Rockman* Don't be vulgar.


It's not my fault Wymsy likes Slugma's.

XD

I'll stop now.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Commander slime wymslugma


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys. Do any of you know about this?:

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH0BGV5


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Do any of you know about this?:
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGH0BGV5


I saw that before.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it was in some mystery dungeon game.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i beg u to click please
*looks down*


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Togepi, Riolu, and Sentret egg!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HURRY WYS !!!!


----------



## Orange (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Last Seen: A minute ago 
Viewing Topic: Slime Slugma


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Osiris6 (6), Sorax2 (6), Tenebrae (5), Piranha (5), ricano4life (5), Commander Wymsy (9), Silverstorms (3), Stuurknuppel (4), pear40 (5), Jas0n (5), Draco Roar (4), Deathparty666 (5), RockmanEXE (3), Nikoking (6) 

click back plox


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Last Seen: A minute ago
> Viewing Topic: Slime Slugma


You're stalking Wymsy?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I meant in her box  .


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna get  a egg D:
But IDK why lol


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im worried I might not actually get anything :O .


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come on people keep the clicks coming  
 My party!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sadly I must go so I cannot see the new egg  .


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pweez v'w'v


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont like editing my eggs in my sig, i change alot of things in so little time


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

all of you cant just expect random clicks, ill click who ever clicks mine and quotes my reply and if im in a good mood I will click ppls pokemon eggs no matter what cause usually they will click mine back but idc for pokemons that much I like my dragons more


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are the mystery eggs being handed out now? Cause when i try go on it says 'database work being done brb'


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dude, can you read what it says?
Database work being done .-.

Meaning they are WORKING. Not handing out eggs >.<


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Dude, can you read what it says?
> Database work being done .-.
> 
> Meaning they are WORKING. Not handing out eggs >.<


Well i'm a stupid ****** lol


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im pretty sure that means eggs


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> im pretty sure that means eggs


Do you know what the Mystery Egg does? I hope it hatches into a random rare.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's funny how you guys get hyped up over these things.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, missingno.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shiny ditto


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine everyday and u get a Magic Lamp! lol


----------



## Zachary (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

why was the GPX plus down?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

that was a really long reset / egg distribution...


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gpx is sooooooooooooooooooo slow for me, it will take five minuets to click 1 pokemon from a full party of 6.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ACK its off line again


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'd just give up for the night while they fix the server problems


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i'd just give up for the night while they fix the server problems


It just came back on for me  .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hope everyone has their account validated. o:


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, My account is validated


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noo!!! they've been post poned! 
July 19th July 20th: It is a mystery
July 20th July 21st: It is a mystery


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! T_T


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! T_T


It's just delayed one day  .


----------



## StbAn (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey I have a problem with the GPXplus page it says that I have to validate my account and then I took the quiz and it says that it is wrong what do I have to do? send it on a PM please


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my account works

and i hope i get an event egg! i really wanted mewtwo but i dident get one :'(


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> my account works
> 
> and i hope i get an event egg! i really wanted mewtwo but i dident get one :'(


Dang, hopefully you get the ones coming.  I don't think I'm going to get them since I already got the mewtwo one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why wont i?  :O


----------



## StbAn (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well anyways click on mine please I click back


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was talking to Nikoking...
and this is why Nikoking -If you obtain ONE of the eggs from this event, you will NOT be able to obtain another one from this same event. This means if you get an egg on day 1 of this event, you can't get an event egg from any other day during this event.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have the feeling one of the myestry eggs is a mew egg and the other is a cloned pichu egg


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> i have the feeling one of the myestry eggs is a mew egg and the other is a cloned pichu egg


Any proof to prove this '_Feeling_?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no but it makes sence doesent it?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> no but it makes sence doesent it?


no not really


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you saw the first movie

there is mewtwo, mew, a pikachu clone, a blastoides c;one, a venasaur clone and a charizard clone


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hm... he makes a point,  I wouldn't be surprised if it was mew.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just going along with this


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im still jelous by you guys...

you both have mewtwo eggs and i dont >_>


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> if you saw the first movie
> 
> there is mewtwo, mew, a pikachu clone, a blastoides c;one, a venasaur clone and a charizard clone


That's actually a really good point!


But i don't want a Pikachu clone.... I want Mew!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn you Wymsy.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky plz

random question: who came 1st, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.

Event eggs now plz.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> clicky plz
> 
> random question: who came 1st, the chicken or the egg?


Chicken, Cause in the Religion, it says Day 1 (god created something) all the way to Day 6, then on Day 7 he rested, and in one of those days it says he created land animals, and also birds and marine life, so the Chicken


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any news on the next event egg? (Click my eggs) Also has anyone else had to validate their account?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Any news on the next event egg? (Click my eggs) Also has anyone else had to validate their account?


Everyone has to validate thier account at the beginning.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






My castform changed form


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> My castform changed form


So cute!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute? :X


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> clicky plz
> 
> random question: who came 1st, the chicken or the egg?


Egg. There were dinosaurs with eggs long before chickens.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes its adorable :3 . How o you cahnge its form? >_> ?


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's awesome. 

Clix plz.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^Clicked


Right back at ya.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ Clicked yours  .


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote and click and I'll do the same =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Riri (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*












Click please! Trying to hatch my Hoot-Hoot! Click and I'll click back!


----------



## Yokie (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get the eggs?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine if you would


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool, I want a Castform now. XD
There are... 4 forms?


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine. its going to be awhile before any of the eggs hatch.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix plz.

I can't wait til the event today.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Cool, I want a Castform now. XD
> There are... 4 forms?


I think so. Nomal, Sun I ahve no idea and the other no idea.
Yep 4  .
Are castforms rare/uncommon?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal, fire, water, and ice.

in the game

normal=no weather or sandstorm
water=raining
fire=sunny
ice=hail


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=p i hope i get an event egg today

i really wanted one yesterday >_>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MEN I GOT NO EGGS GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah, I thought that ice one was pretty cool.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> How do you get the eggs?


Click one of the eggs in my sig to get to the site.
Towards the top there should be a link to register.  Click that and you're good to go


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> MEN I GOT NO EGGS GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Todays one isn't released yet.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yup, special eggs today and tmrw, after the guy had some issues.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Yup, special eggs today and tmrw, after the guy had some issues.


you mean the girl


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Waiting wymsy :S .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

THE EGGS OF TODAY HAVE BEEN DELIVERED , the one of the 20 will be given the 21 !!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> THE EGGS OF TODAY HAVE BEEN DELIVERED , the one of the 20 will be given the 21 !!!


ohhh , I fail xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i bet that todays event egg is mew!


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> i bet that todays event egg is mew!


Let's hope so, I begin doubting about it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know if I'll get another one... I all ready got this bulbasaur clone...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did that make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'll get another one... I all ready got this bulbasaur clone...


Not possible to get more than one.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Adam1qaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's maybe Mew because the event is like the pokemon movie !


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I thought it'd be Mew first.
But then that Slime Slugma came, just before the mystery events...

I know the other one could still be Mew, but this made me doubt.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd laugh if they said "2 more event eggs!" and the 4 mysterys were: Rattatta, Sentret, Zigzagoon and Bidoof. xD


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I'd laugh if they said "2 more event eggs!" and the 4 mysterys were: Rattatta, Sentret, Zigzagoon and Bidoof. xD


Wymsy would get alot of spam in her inbox :O .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i get a slime slugma i'm abandoning it.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine plz and tanks you!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatching my darkrai ^_^ . Finally XD.


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want event eggs now.

Clix plz.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curently Breeding Phione!


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Curently Breeding Phione!


I'm breeding Rotoms.

Currently unsucessful.


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im gonna start these


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				The JJ said:
			
		

> Im gonna start these


Yay! Go for it! I'll click your eggs! ^_^


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'd put it in the box and maybe breed it for someone who has a clone, so he could breed that for me. XD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same ;P


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant trade pokemon


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell when you put it in the shelter.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt it released 15 mins after you abandon it?


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When's this event starting..?

Al, I made that sig not Poot ;]


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> When's this event starting..?


Yeah, that's the annoying part....
we don't know.
Supposed to be yesterday.
Btw; if you mean the whole event, that started Wednesday.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plox


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They mysterys are meant to be today and tommorow :S .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> When's this event starting..?
> 
> Al, I made that sig not Poot ;]


Sorry, it's on random. 

And will I get another one?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Riri said:
			
		

> Click please! Trying to hatch my Hoot-Hoot! Click and I'll click back!


clicked, click back pls and did anyone else notice the DC site being down?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, you can only get one event pokemon per event.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs!


Clicked.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pls , I will click Back as soon as possible


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wonder when whymsy will send out the eggs....


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Adam1qaz said:
			
		

> i wonder when whymsy will send out the eggs....


We all do...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a ditto Egg that had a crak in the top.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I THINK THEIR IS A SLIME SLUGMA IN THE SHELTER !!! ITS WROTTEN FROM THE FOUL SMELL THAT COMES FROM THIS PURPLE AND TAN EGG , YOUD THINK IT WAS ROTTEN


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CAN ANYONE TELL ME ???


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I THINK THEIR IS A SLIME SLUGMA IN THE SHELTER !!! ITS WROTTEN FROM THE FOUL SMELL THAT COMES FROM THIS PURPLE AND TAN EGG , YOUD THINK IT WAS ROTTEN


Ehm, Koffing?
And I think you mean the lab, you can't find novelties there.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SLime slugmas is something like. 'It is a black egg with severla green spots. There is a horrific stench comign form it'

@kamiko most likely it wasnt a ditto :S .


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






The shiny slime slugma is hot


----------



## Orange (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> The shiny slime slugma is hot


Sure...

Looks like a jam Slugma.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why does Commander take 1 million year to deliver the eggs !!!!! I cant wait anymore !!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine, that's if you don't want xlick backs, cause i am very busy and probally wnot be clicking back for a while


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well that guy was right, one mystery egg was a Mew, but i didn't get one, and if he was right, that means tomorrow will be Clone Pikachu! Damn! I wanted Mew or Mewtwo!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah .... No mew eggs for me today ... Better luck tomorrow


----------



## Zachary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is the DC site down for everyone?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did anyone get lucky and get a mew? :O


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> did anyone get lucky and get a mew? :O


I don't think any on TBT got one (well that i know off)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, well maybe the mystery pokemon tomorrow.  people are guessing clone pikachu... that'd be pretty cool i guess


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither
get it?


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no wait u were right ACdude if it was a boy chicken, but not because of religion, however, if it was a girl chicken, the answer would b neither


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sigh*

I might not get an event egg. One more day left...


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I might not get an event egg. One more day left...


Your chances are higher of getting an event egg in the last day


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanted Mew. >: (


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I wanted Mew. >: (


BUM DUN DA

DADA DA DADAAAAAAAAA


*Ahem*

Hahahaha.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Silence, fool.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Draco, you got any eggs from the event so far?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nah. IceZtar has Mew though. ):


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Draco, I haven't got an event egg either.

I hope I get whatever is today.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same here.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So is the plain pink egg with nothing unique about it a Mew?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. It has 30,000 maturity so it must be,


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool.

So, what do you think the event of today is? Clone pikachu?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone show me a mew egg


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> can anyone show me a mew egg


http://gpxplus.net/info/Amx5Awpj

That's Iceztars.


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Steals* Ha-ha my Mew now xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG Nigel has an igglybuff egg! I want 1 sooooooo badly but its so rare 2 find :'[


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> OMG Nigel has an igglybuff egg! I want 1 sooooooo badly but its so rare 2 find :'[


I see them often.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can u show me a pic of wat an igglybuff egg looks like plz?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said Nigel has one.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but its mostly cracked already on the top
i meant a full non cracked 1


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a picture right now.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rene has a Mew egg too.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could u pm me w/ a pic of it if u ever see it again plz?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Rene has a Mew egg too.




I NEED TODAYS EVENT EGG!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I although knowing my luck I won't ever get an event egg


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want one too, damned.
Still, I got a Manaphy during the event. XD


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What ws the first mystery egg?

EDIT: Nvm I got a mew  .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> What ws the first mystery egg?


Yours. Mew.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its awesome  .
I have one more post than you XD .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Time to spam!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spamming is frowned apon  .
*spam*


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to ban


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get post count in Brewsters.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

aw it didnt show :[


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh XD .
I hope the second mystery egg isnt as good the mew or I will kill myself  .
Is there anyone who needs this last mystery egg :S .


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can some1 tell me wat pokemon is this?
"A pink egg with a blue bottom and top. It is surprisingly tough."


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> can some1 tell me wat pokemon is this?
> "A pink egg with a blue bottom and top. It is surprisingly tough."


Clamperl


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw this somewhere in the forums but is this true?
Breeding two 100 lvl pokemon. If thir the same pokemon you'll have a better chance of getting a shinie of their pokemon?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still need a event egg !!! I always get *censored.2.0* and nothing else -_-


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel can i have ur igglybuff egg plz?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Nigel can i have ur igglybuff egg plz?


you cant trade eggs


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Rene has a Mew egg too.


Post a link to profile


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when it hatches i meant


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought he was a boy but then Acdude(tte) XD . siad she so I was like WTF?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't trade pokemon !!!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind if I thrusted my palm directly into your face? :3


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well now i know
n knowing is half the battle
G...I...JOOOOOOOOOOE


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> well now i know
> n knowing is half the battle
> G...I...JOOOOOOOOOOE


If that makes you happy...


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz. Rotom is almost hatched.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked TKD and orange.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks for all who helpd hatch my Rotom


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, finally Vibrava!

Clicked back IceZtar.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've hatched 77 ralts now and still no shiny D;

I bet there's a shiny one in the shelter that I've bred v_v


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I've hatched 77 ralts now and still no shiny D;
> 
> I bet there's a shiny one in the shelter that I've bred v_v


77!



Good luck on finding one.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pweez


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am going to start breeding Munchlax once my eggs are hatched.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I am going to start breeding Munchlax once my eggs are hatched.


y dont u hatch ur other rotom egg now?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize I could, lol.

Done.


----------



## noury (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No one answered. IS this true.
If you breed to lvl 100 pokemon and their both the same pokemon, do you get a higher chance of breeding a shiny one of its type?
What a bout shiny lvl 100 :O .
I saw that somewhere on the forums.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> No one answered. IS this true.
> If you breed to lvl 100 pokemon and their both the same pokemon, do you get a higher chance of breeding a shiny one of its type?
> What a bout shiny lvl 100 :O .
> I saw that somewhere on the forums.


Probably not, doesn't sound logical.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click'em and quote and i'll do the same


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine! My ditto hatched =)


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it wont let me on gpx+


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Im breeding lvl 100 eevee and flareon so lets hope it might be true  .
Yeah it wont let me on either. probably repairing soething...


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey peoplz. (dont really care if u click)


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

(OMG! FRED! >:OOOO)

Click plz.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope the second mystery isn't Slime Slugma.
It may be breedable, but it's ugly...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs and Hatchling!


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs and my hatchling! (I know I just said this, but my hatchling only has 15 hours left to live! That and I got a rare egg.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait..
Is the event still going on? I adopted a few new eggs .-.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> it wont let me on gpx+


Does it say you need to validate your account?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Riolu evolved.

Click please.
Got a Spiritomb egg.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Piplup needs just a few more clicks. Please click.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking, blue.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today's egg was Kyogre!

Clicked Danny : D


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Clicked Danny : D


Hehe, you remembered.   

Lol at your image being removed.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Last Seen: 2 minutes ago 
Viewing Forum: Global Pok


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Last Seen: 2 minutes ago
> Viewing Forum: Global Pok


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Today's egg was Kyogre!
> 
> Clicked Danny : D


I want Kyogre so much!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs!


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The event egg is kyogre ?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My egg is pink. Apparently I got it yesterday, though . . .

Please help my hachling grow up! it only has 12 hours left to live!


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.

I am so nervous for the event.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.
> 
> I am so nervous for the event.


What event?


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> The event egg is kyogre ?


No, I don't know why xela said that...


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=30f598866278ff32d02ea9feb6eb8226&showtopic=14060

Wymsy hands out rare eggs each month.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet! I got a Mew Egg!

And thanks to all who helped my hatchling grow up.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Sweet! I got a Mew Egg!
> 
> And thanks to all who helped my hatchling grow up.


Awesome, congratz!

I am yet to recieve an egg. My last chance is today as well.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kyogre eggs came out today o.o


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Kyogre eggs came out today o.o


k.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Kyogre eggs came out today o.o


i don't think they did.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't. He's just been saying that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some guy had a Kyogre egg, and it said "July 21 8:36 AM"


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could of obtained it from the lab.

Not all legends come from events.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/BQN0ZwN5


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/BQN0ZwN5


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=9014


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got my kyrogue from the lab.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i got my kyrogue from the lab.


At the moment, it's the only way you can get it (Who would abandon one?)

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15086

Those pokemon haven't been released yet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> (Latias, Latios and Kyogre are summons, but have never been released through an event).



I got mine from the lab. look at my pc in the first box


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see.


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I want to get a legend from the lab, but no luck so far. Soon I will be reduced to lab camping.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that. In the end I gave up, went to the shelter and gave a home to a lovely Wurmple which is yet to hatch.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the Wurmple is happy.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clone Pikachu?

Damn ... Should have waited for that ...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

needs one more click!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel.


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> needs one more click!


Got last click before hatch ^-^


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Clone Pikachu?
> 
> Damn ... Should have waited for that ...


Says who?


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who think all events come from the movie.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone said they were giving away Clone Pikachu ...

I think it was Blue_Alain.

*shrugs*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-.

And you believe him why?

One of these days, I'm going to make a whole Clone Trainer signature..


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want a cloned pikachu, I would have prefered a Mew/Mewtwo. But I guess it would be the next best choice, infront of the starters.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I very much doubt its a clone pikachu since, the cloned pikachu in the movie looked exactly the same as Pikachu, where as the starter pokemon didn't.

Just got a ghasty from the shelter


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I very much doubt its a clone pikachu since, the cloned pikachu in the movie looked exactly the same as Pikachu, where as the starter pokemon didn't.
> 
> Just got a ghasty from the shelter


So, got any ideas what it might be?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I very much doubt its a clone pikachu since, the cloned pikachu in the movie looked exactly the same as Pikachu, where as the starter pokemon didn't.
> 
> Just got a ghasty from the shelter


The Clone Pikachu has something different with the ears..

Trust me, I saw the movie recently...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... not really. I can't think of anything else in the movie that may be made a novelty.

Maybe mewtwo when he has all that mechanic stuff over him?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be awesome :>


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I very much doubt its a clone pikachu since, the cloned pikachu in the movie looked exactly the same as Pikachu, where as the starter pokemon didn't.
> 
> Just got a ghasty from the shelter


Actually, the cloned pikachu had different looking ears.


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> And you believe him why?


You said it was Kyogre...

I have to say Blue_Alain makes more sense here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna use that for the Pokemon game :<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's that silver egg I have? Skarmory?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What's that silver egg I have? Skarmory?


absol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY! No wonder it's rare then. Like my Larvitar... 

Anyways, this thread should be pinned.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got mew guys. no joke.


its not any other. it was randomly placed in mah party


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> i got mew guys. no joke.
> 
> 
> its not any other. it was randomly placed in mah party


Grats, waiting on the next egg...

Why can't Wymsy do this at 12 AM like she did with Mewtwo?


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"Alright. Because of yesterday's mishap, the fact that the site lags randomly, and the massive account purging that is going to happen, I'm bumping the mystery event egg for today to a different event (either August or September). And no, this isn't just some random decision. I thought this through before eventually deciding to do it.

If you're angry over this, I'm going to plainly tell you to just get over it. Because you already know it's coming back, so you've got no reason to be angry.

That also means I don't want to see topics complaining about it (because it's obnoxious). "

SON OF A....  -.-


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah, come on!


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Inorite!


*flame troll hate*


----------



## Orange (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, never mind.


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my poke plush


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah, but that sucks that it won't count as this event.

that's it, I quit, all I'm keeping is feraligatr, I'm dumping the rest in the shelter, including darkrai, if you want to go get my pokemon you're welcome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"I went to GPX+ for event and all I got was this stupid Bulbasaur Clone."


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> yeah, but that sucks that it won't count as this event.
> 
> that's it, I quit, all I'm keeping is feraligatr, I'm dumping the rest in the shelter, including darkrai, if you want to go get my pokemon you're welcome.


Thank you for it 

LOL IT'S NOT YOURS LMAO!!! GOT MY EVENT


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saving darkrai till last though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I haz it? I have no legendaries...


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LMAO


 <---click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so I can have it! Thank you.


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'll still try for it :r


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys look in the shelter, see if you can see any of my pokemon


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just seein thousands of togepi eggs.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleaseclick the eggs in the sig


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

really? keep looking.

darkrai hasn't come yet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what egg is this?


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

box 1 emptied


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> box 1 emptied


Didn't seen 1 lol


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're kidding....

maybe it takes a while to transfer over?


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk odd though

still got a Darkrai though!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 min top.


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be looking, they're all lvl ones, except a few


----------



## moofin(: (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked.


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

saw a Minum..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

found your ponyta, but I don't want it and a mantine


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






what pokemon is that


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

alright last set coming up, the pokemon up for grabs are.....

frosslass-lvl1
spirittomb-lvl1
porygonz-lvl3
blissey-lvl53
phione-lvl1
darkrai-lvl2

tell me when you guys are ready


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw a few pokemon, I prefer to get eggs and hatch them myself though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> alright last set coming up, the pokemon up for grabs are.....
> 
> frosslass-lvl1
> spirittomb-lvl1
> ...


Ready.


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*still waiting for response*


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

done


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ok bb, im dumpin


rephrase please

and k


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it says no one has gotten them yet


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> it says no one has gotten them yet


Haven't seen any of your rares yet. I wish there was a trade feature...

Unless one of yours was an unknown.


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, keep looking, it'll take a bit.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm giving up. I have three tabs of the shelter open, and I can't find any of your rares.


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm giving up. I have three tabs of the shelter open, and I can't find any of your rares.


ey haven't been released into the shelter yet that's all.

check the pokemon in my sig, those are the ones I released


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DARNIT! I JUST FOUND A ROTOM! BUT SOMEONE CLICKED IT A SECOND BEFORE ME!


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DARNIT! I JUST FOUND A ROTOM! BUT SOMEONE CLICKED IT A SECOND BEFORE ME!


was it cutting?


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Saw it and didn't get it :X


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awww, sorry guys


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, could've gotten 2 darkrais D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## John102 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

one of Jas0n's friends got most of them :0


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

um, can someone tell me where manaphy egg, old man, and the treasure box appear?


----------



## moofin(: (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeeeed.


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> um, can someone tell me where manaphy egg, old man, and the treasure box appear?


little man: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showto...st&p=171344

manaphy: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15471

chest: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showto...st&p=338542


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> um, can someone tell me where manaphy egg, old man, and the treasure box appear?









Somewhere in the grey box( also it does,'y have to be your party it can be anywhere where they grey box is)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like no event egg today!  And massive account purging coming soon. :O

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=14060


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well im a validated member so i gots nothing to worry about.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, especially my mew!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked em ipod, please click back.  and nice mew 

I'll be breeding Munchlax/Snorlax once my 2 eggs hatch and they're opposite genders hopefully. Let me know if you'd like an egg from them.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






What is it? :\


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dont think ive ever seen that one before horus


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> dont think ive ever seen that one before horus


Yeah me neither 






What is it? (for the next page :S)

Oh! by the way nice Staryu, your 2nd shiny now?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF Wymsy!?


----------



## Lewis (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovedisc, have fun.

So..I haven't got an event pokemon this event -.-


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you read the Forum? She's going to move it to August or even September?! Wtf?!


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That's some crazy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are the people who didn't get an egg going to eggs with everyone else>


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.

It's completely unfair.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this rate I'm never gonna get an event egg. Back to camping in the lab lol.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mah bulbasuar hatched
plz help hatch the others :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna camp the shelter. See if anyones breeding clones or thought that the egg was an Igglybuff or something not a Mew. xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so want an igglybuff egg :[


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yes now my squirtle hatched
cmon charmander n riolu x3


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whoever clicks mah eggs, ill gladly click urs back just tell me


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> so want an igglybuff egg :[


this is what they look like


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg nigel thank so much
<3 u X3


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can't find ny igglybuff eggs, probably no1 is breeding them rite now :[


----------



## Zachary (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what pokemon is this?
"An egg that is almost white. It has markings on it that resemble cracks, but it is rather tough. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch."


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> what pokemon is this?
> "An egg that is almost white. It has markings on it that resemble cracks, but it is rather tough. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch."


its on my sig if u havent noticed already


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


relicanth


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im thinking exeggcute but aren't exeggcutes pink?


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol relicanth is brown


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mayb a cubone cuz its mask is white i think n has cracks on it


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> mayb a cubone cuz its mask is white i think n has cracks on it


its relicanth


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean how? it just is


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wanna bet tbt bells on that if ur really positive?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You asked and you got your answer, now stop questioning it without any proof that it's wrong v_v


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well neither does nigel
i do have proof
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Relicanth


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> well neither does nigel
> i do have proof
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Relicanth


No, but he knows a lot more about this than you and you asked the question in the first place so be grateful that anyone gave you an answer.

Just wait until it hatches. Shame I can't be there to see the look on your face when you are proved wrong.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

u smartyass u


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i do have freakin proof. i have had a relicanth egg before.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

then y didnt u say that in the 1st place?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> then y didnt u say that in the 1st place?


i thought you'd be smart enough to believe me.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well sorry princess lol


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> then y didnt u say that in the 1st place?


Probably because he thought you would trust him. I mean, he is a mod after all.

Honestly, who would lie about something like this? v_v


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> well sorry princess lol


ooops my bad
i was suppose 2 say
"well excuuuse me, princess" lol xD


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> well sorry princess lol


Whats funny?


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

idk i just thought it was kinda bizarre ok


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how long it'll take you to get warned XD


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

princess? :O


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wewt. shiny seadra evolved into shiny kingdra!!


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> wewt. shiny seadra evolved into shiny kingdra!!


Woo, it's finally sexy ;D


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> princess? :O


its a reference from the legend of zelda animated series


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it is  .


----------



## John102 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> wewt. shiny seadra evolved into shiny kingdra!!


O.O double post

BANBANBANBANBAN

lol, yeah, that is  sexy right there.

I'm finally starting my quest to get all the 151 original pokemon in order.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice Kingdra, Nigel.

I hope the next event doesn't start when I'm on vacation...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nice Kingdra, Nigel.
> 
> I hope the next event doesn't start when I'm on vacation...


ty. I like the shade of purple it has.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is that the only shiny you have?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Is that the only shiny you have?


yeah


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have none yet.
But I know someone who already has 2 and had about the same number of eggs hatched as me when he got his 2nd.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I have none yet.
> But I know someone who already has 2 and had about the same number of eggs hatched as me when he got his 2nd.


darthgohan?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Riolu egg please!


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he has way more hatched.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Reneeeeee


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im going on holiday tommorow  . Do you think I should leave a space in my inventory incase theres a event in first week of August? I think I will just fill my party with eevees  .
Please click  .


----------



## John102 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help me get all the 151 pokemon in order guys, click on my bulbasaur eggs =D


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rotom egg needs just 2 more clicks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who got an event egg?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who got an event egg?


I did, and the one I got was Mewtwo. DarthGohan got mewtwo, RockmanEXE got Clone charmander, Iceztar and someone else who's new got the mew egg.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does that mean if it going to september , everyone has a CHANCE TO GET IT !! WTF ??? THIS MAKES ME SO ANGRY !!! I GOT NO FREAKING EGG


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And didn't Bacon Boy get a Bulbasaur clone?


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Does that mean if it going to september , everyone has a CHANCE TO GET IT !! WTF ??? THIS MAKES ME SO ANGRY !!! I GOT NO FREAKING EGG


Probably since it's part of the next event.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should've tried for the clones :X


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got nothing...


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>=o they took away one of my eggs so pls click these and i jwill clikc yours =]


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a legend in the shelter ! Click me pls


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my eggs hatch!


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.


Clicked.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need my top two hatching eevees to hatch before I go  .
Please click them :O .
I will click back. Im deperate now XD .


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I need my top two hatching eevees to hatch before I go  .
> Please click them :O .
> I will click back. Im deperate now XD .


Well, I already clicked you.
Maybe click some people from the users online list?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs! (And my shster's hatchling and egg) They're close to hatchling!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What were the last two events?

Mew and ...?


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What were the last two events?
> 
> Mew and ...?


something that's moved to the next event.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked 10 sets of the top 5 XD .


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they're gonna save the Slime Slugma for later then?

Hmph ...


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a Slime Slugma, yeah.
But if you're lucky or have no life, you can already get one out of the shelter.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I found a legend in the shelter ! Click me pls


LOLPHIONE


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clciekd TKD .

EDIT:Horus too


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always see Phiones in the shelter


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What on earth is a Slime Slugma?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What on earth is a Slime Slugma?


Gimme a sec ...

EDIT:

This is a Slime Slugma.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok......

<small><small><small>You serious?</small></small></small>


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, me two



@silver: has serious has a heart attack :0


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Yep. Wymsy has two.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Wymsy had a couple of them a couple of days ago. They are breeding in the daycare now.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're so..............ewwwwwww.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they are damn sexy.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me being deperate is now a whole new level. I have 700 more exp points to go I think and 2 minutes left on the clock :O .


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Me being deperate is now a whole new level. I have 700 more exp points to go I think and 2 minutes left on the clock :O .


Why do you want them to hatch so bad?


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Im going on holiday and it is unlikely I can hatch them there. If I hatch them I can put two new eevee eggs to be hatched so two new eevees. if theres only 700 exp left its a waste of time for 4 weeks and 700 EXP XD .


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> clix plz.


You haven't clicked me back yet...


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 4 weeks?
Well, good luck at getting some more clicks.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help my eggs hatch! (Expecially my Sneasel. It's close to hatching!)

I will be gone 7/24 to 8/1 or 8/2. I expect all of you to help my hatchlings to grow up, or I will not be a happy camper.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please help my eggs hatch! (Expecially my Sneasel. It's close to hatching!)
> 
> I will be gone 7/24 to 8/1 or 8/2. I expect all of you to help my hatchlings to grow up, or I will not be a happy camper.


I might get around to clicking them. If the internet loads up


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you will help me. I'll click you back as soon as I can when I get back.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked. It took ages because my internet messed up (groan)


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not the only one with a messed up internet, it took me forever getting here, but thanks to the lag i got an easter bunary egg.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky, how?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it was in the shelter, since i couldnt click at the time i thought i could get some pokemon and i found another rotom and the buneary(however you spell it). i restarted the computer and now its faster,for the time being.


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> it was in the shelter, since i couldnt click at the time i thought i could get some pokemon and i found another rotom and the buneary(however you spell it). i restarted the computer and now its faster,for the time being.


Grats, pretty lucky


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ive been wanting a that glitch pokemon. but i dont know where that old man appears.

can someone tell me what tat scope is used for? im saving for a item finder, just wanting to know


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MY MISSINGNUM WITH ALL THE PIXELS HAS HATCHED


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ive been wanting a that glitch pokemon. but i dont know where that old man appears.
> 
> can someone tell me what tat scope is used for? im saving for a item finder, just wanting to know


little man: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showto...st&p=171344

manaphy: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=15471

chest: http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showto...st&p=338542


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click'em quote and ill do the same


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thanks.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ive been wanting a that glitch pokemon. but i dont know where that old man appears.
> 
> can someone tell me what tat scope is used for? im saving for a item finder, just wanting to know


lets you see what eggs your daycareeggs are


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats all?

Omg! i saw a manaphy egg but my party was full!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this kecleon?


----------



## Zachary (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zack said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked, please return clicks


----------



## Zachary (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zack said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
You should get pokemon eggs


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click there lives depends on it


----------



## Zachary (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> please click there lives depends on it


Got both of em


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> thanks


Do you need to have an account to click them?


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mine Please


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my riolu egg plz


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u surely do not


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow i just did 300 egg clicks in a couple minutes.  i better be getting major clickbacks today


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy crap, I just did a random egg party and Trikki's party showed up.

o_0


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I just did a random egg party and Trikki's party showed up.
> 
> o_0


it's because there's so many tbt people on gpx+ the odds of getting a tbt-er are so high!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes finally! An IGGLYBUFF EGG!!!
Plz click on it & n my rioulu egg n i promise i'll click on all ur poke eggs AND pokemon
Just post telling me u clicked mine


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> Yes finally! An IGGLYBUFF EGG!!!
> Plz click on it & n my rioulu egg n i promise i'll click on all ur poke eggs AND pokemon
> Just post telling me u clicked mine


Funny. I saw one in the lab yesterday. Anyway clicked


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked back @ cha


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked yours.

EDIT: Clicked Blueturbo's eggs as well.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

URGENT NOTICE:
The path to enlightenment is clicking my eggs.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked urs 2


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> URGENT NOTICE:
> The path to enlightenment is clicking my eggs.


Ok, I clicked yours. Be sure to click back on all of mine  .


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> URGENT NOTICE:
> The path to enlightenment is clicking my eggs.


Ok, I clicked yours. Be sure to click back on all of mine  .


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. I have.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Is this kecleon?


Correct! ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys, think you could help my girlfriend out?

http://gpxplus.net/info/Amp4ZGD1


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fahahaha. My Deoxys is close to hatching.


Wahaha.


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 more click for my missing number egg guys someone click it!


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> 1 more click for my missing number egg guys someone click it!


it's ready to hatch!!

click my eggs guys plox please.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anyone want to trade dragon hatchies or eggs cause all of these are caveborn


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Also, I think we ought to have a daily clicking competition... every day that you click 1,000 times, you get a star by your name in the first post of this thread, so people know you're a big time clicker.  Whaddya think?


----------



## Orange (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I never do that much a day. Still it's a good idea, but I'm wondering if people actually look at the first page.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe 500?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe...

But I agree with the point about no-one looking at the first page.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where should they go?


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

By the way, I my egg died. :'(   Please help.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Orange (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just saw a Pok


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I just saw a Pok


----------



## Orange (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I just saw a Pok


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm almost at 700 clicks for the dAY!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/Amp4ZGD1

Please click.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/Amp4ZGD1
> 
> Please click.


Clicked all of the party.

Be sure to click mine.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything for a fellow first gen guardian


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and i'll promise to clicks yours 
just tell me


----------



## Orange (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked thekillingdog and captaj.


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks all who helped my Munchlax hatch.

I will click you back now Orange


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Clicked thekillingdog and captaj.


clicked all urs back


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my hatchlings/eggs!

UPDATE: I will be leving 7/25/09, not 7/24/09.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang, I saw the little guy but I had a GPX Plus window open :'( .


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Dang, I saw the little guy but I had a GPX Plus window open :'( .


Aw, unlucky... 

I am yet to meet a little man, Manaphy, or treasure chest.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> Dang, I saw the little guy but I had a GPX Plus window open :'( .


Same thing happened to me.  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my new egg.


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Mewtwo egg isn't mine Niko.

It's my girlfriends.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, it's your girlfriend's egg, right?


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys, half of you haven't clicked back yet.....and I clicked at like 8 this morning

Osiris6 (5), Sorax2 (6), nigel91 (5), Tenebrae (4), Piranha (6), ricano4life (5), Silverstorms (5), pear40 (3), Draco Roar (5), RockmanEXE (4), Nikoking (5),


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  >_< 

So I'm not clicking back. My girlfriend is.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i clicked her wholeparty.  i expect clickbacks


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't yell at me DG.

It'll be her fault, not mine.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't yell at me DG.
> 
> It'll be her fault, not mine.


im just messing with ya 

 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dg you better watch out or I'm going to catch up with you in clicks.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragcave hatchlings!


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg guys, click back.

Osiris6 (5), Sorax2 (6), nigel91 (5), Tenebrae (4), Piranha (6), ricano4life (5), Silverstorms (5), pear40 (3), Draco Roar (5), RockmanEXE (4), Nikoking (5),


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked john102


----------



## John102 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Clicked john102


thanks, I'm adding you to my pal pad btw.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a kangaskhan egg look like?


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder what the August event will be...


----------



## Zachary (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In a miraculous turn of events it turns out in China we do have a computer


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> omg guys, click back.
> 
> Osiris6 (5), Sorax2 (6), nigel91 (5), Tenebrae (4), Piranha (6), ricano4life (5), Silverstorms (5), pear40 (3), Draco Roar (5), RockmanEXE (4), Nikoking (5),


Sorry I was in bed when you posted. I'll click back and use Mozilla and IE also you don't have to click back. ;]


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pls click all my eggs! im going on vacation today so I dont want them to die and if you want to click less of them dont click the hatchling! only eggs


----------



## Elliot (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done 

Click ma eggs


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ugh
cant  hatch Egg!


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plz.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click :]


----------



## Nigel (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> ugh


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > ugh


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Right now for me, pokemon aren't as important as dragons.  Please click.


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have a picture or desciption for Skarmory's egg. I am searching for one but I don't know what it looks like.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a picture or desciption for Skarmory's egg. I am searching for one but I don't know what it looks like.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a picture or desciption for Skarmory's egg. I am searching for one but I don't know what it looks like.


Almost all egg descriptions on this site
http://www.freewebs.com/eggdex/


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mah eggs
Ill click urs back just tell me


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> click mah eggs
> Ill click urs back just tell me


Clicked


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please helep me Munchlax hatch.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine =)


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plz click on mah igglybuff egg
I'll promise to click urs back


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please and thank you click my eggs.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please and thank you click my eggs.


clicked
plz click back  ^_^


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> click mine =)


clicked
click back plz  ^_^


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My totodile is close to hatching...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gigantis needs some McLovin.


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox. Munchlax is so close to hatching.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Gigantis needs some McLovin.


Squishy needs some luvin.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hugs Squishy*

There, I fed him too.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats a ditto look like? some1 must have a little pic


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's been millions of Ditto Egg's posted here, i'l ltry find one.....


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> There's been millions of Ditto Egg's posted here, i'l ltry find one.....


It's purple and has a face exactly like Ditto's.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my dragons


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i know there is some posted here but i dont feel like going back a few hundred or so pages

all i found is


A purple egg with odd markings on it. The markings resemble a face. The egg's texture is surprisingly soft


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! I will not be on tomorrow to A week from tomorrow! (And I want my eggs/hatchlings to grow up/hatch while I am gone, so you'd better click when I am.)


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is GPX Laggy for anyone else? It is for me


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click on Igglybuff egg plz
She's cold and lonely :[


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That *censored.4.0* of a GPX justcrashed! I can't go on and i get a

504 Gateway Time-out

when i go on


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i cant get on 2! it feels good not to be the only one, i thought my computer was messing up again


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no! lol


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thats sucks


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't get on either.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and i was looking in the shelter 2 T-T


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> and i was looking in the shelter 2 T-T


find anything good?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got to the shelter! i refreshed and and nothing


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's fixed for me


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

me 2


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But the weird thing is that all the users' pokemon that i clicked 2day turned to 0, but the times they clicked my pokemon r still there


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok its bak up now


now it says data base work being done DX


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

curse u designstar lol


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> please click my eggs


lol we cant  :rofl:


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wut?

Clix plox.


----------



## noury (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mah eggs


----------



## Nigel (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

found an aerodactyl egg in shelter.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> found an aerodactyl egg in shelter.


*steals* haha mine now


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oops i double posted the sqame thing  so i edited, click me eggs!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> found an aerodactyl egg in shelter.


I didn't even know what they looked like...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well now you do.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked yours nigel.

Click Ma Draggy Eggs!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Totodile is about a click away from hatching...


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks mine ill return it l8r, stupid lag. every time i go to the shelter only three egg appears


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plox clix.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do I do with Lunar Wing? I just found one.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> What do I do with Lunar Wing? I just found one.


it summons cresselia


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs plz :3
Ill click urs promise


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wasted twenty minutes refreshing the page on the lab to get Cresselia I summoned. In the end I gave up and got an Ekans.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, Yay! i'm the 9,000 post


----------



## Robin (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click mine please, Yay! i'm the 9,000 post


No I am. XD

Clix plox.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mah pokemon plz or else...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/1kMUOtmbnkc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/1kMUOtmbnkc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
rofl xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

POKEMON IS DUMB


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IHateTheBellTree said:
			
		

> POKEMON IS DUMB


So are you.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IHateTheBellTree said:
			
		

> I IS DUMB


Yes you are.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can ditto breed w/ legendaries on GPX+?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/BQDmZGRj

Slime Slugma?


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think someone sould make a new thread


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on my ditto egg plz x3


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

does ny1 have a pic of wat an eevee egg looks like?


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> click on my ditto egg plz x3


It isn't a Ditto egg...


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IHateTheBellTree said:
			
		

> POKEMON IS DUMB


That's stupid. Like anyone on this topic cares about what you think.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> click on my ditto egg plz x3


That's an Ekans egg. I have one too. (Sorry for double post)


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My first hatchling!  What do I do?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone, today will be the last day in two weeks I can click, so don't bother clicking after today :C


----------



## Robin (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## Flame master (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi


----------



## Flame master (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi  hmm


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh Mah Gawd i got an ekans egg! Dx


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for double posting but does ny1 have a pic of a ditto egg?


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click My Pets In My Signature


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy crap!

I think someone released all their pokemon in to the shelter, or their account got deleted or something.

I picked up a Kingdra, Darkrai, Tyranitar, Unknown, Mantine and MissingNo (Aerodactyl Fossil form).

Curse you 6 pokemon limit!

<small><small>I saw a Palkia egg....but no, just no.</small></small>


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone who didn't register got their account deleted. There are loads of pokemon in the shelter =)


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Everyone who didn't register got their account deleted. There are loads of pokemon in the shelter =)


What do you mean by '_register_'?


Sweet i just got a lvl 100 Gardevoir


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My...god. I just got a Garchomp, Gardevoir, Poliwhirl, Dragonair, Claydol, and...wait for it...Shiny Weavile!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate the limit on shelter pokemon....

I WANNA TAKE MORE THAN 6, DAMN IT!


----------



## Lewis (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow..the shelter is crazy!


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. Oh my god. Someone got a Celebi, Mew, Giratina, Dialga and 2 other Legend eggs...Lucky.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I managed to get a Darkrai and Unknown. I also saw a Palkia egg.....but Palkia is ewwwwww.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I hate the limit on shelter pokemon....
> 
> I WANNA TAKE MORE THAN 6, DAMN IT!


You could buy the shelter pass for 30,000 and increase your limit to 10


----------



## Lewis (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got crap because I thought it was a one off so I clicked 3 random ones and then i found an unknown,


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I got crap because I thought it was a one off so I clicked 3 random ones and then i found an unknown,


Heh. I was lucky. I found a Shiny Weavile as soon as I got in.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they look shiny in the shelter or do they look normal?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. No thanks.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Lewis (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOOOOOOO!!! saw a shiny blastoise but someone took it!!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filling in the quiz on the rules. The rules were made a week ago and they said anyone who didn't complete the quiz would get their account deleted in a weeks time.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh pwease click my eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you think if i wouldve waited, i couldve got a missingno? ive been looking for one -_-


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got Charmeleon clone


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> you think if i wouldve waited, i couldve got a missingno? ive been looking for one -_-


I got one this morning, in that mob of shelter pokemon.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i forgot the accounts got purged, i wouldve waited for something good


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so many pokemon in the shelter... That's not gonna happen to my account, is it?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> so many pokemon in the shelter... That's not gonna happen to my account, is it?


did you validate ur account?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so ... explain?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				deathparty666 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you take the quiz?


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gosh, so many Pokemon swarming the shelter! I got six of my favorite Pokemon! 

So, click please!


----------



## Pear (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please! I need an open spot to claim some pokemon!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at all the Pokemon o_o
I forgot what Pokemon I wanted. >.>


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow ...
I'm going for my fav then looking for a novelty/legendary.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ahh Umbreon. I adopted you and love you. Best find today. Better than a legendary or novelty.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel kinda sorry for the people who didn't take the quiz.

I got someone's Darkrai, Unknown, Level 86 Tyranitar and MIssingNo. They're pretty rare. I didn't know about this deletion thing today until I looked in the shelter this morning. I bet someone lost their account and didn't know about it either.

But then, I probably missed an extremely obvious banner or notice, like I usually do...


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if u guys need help w/ validating ur account, theres a little hint on 1 of my spoilers


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come oooooooon.

I just want one legendary.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a question, how/where can u write ur journal on ur global pokedeX+ account?


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If I started a TBT group for people with GPX accounts would anyone join? The point is the same as any other groups only we also try and click each others eggs and breed rare pokemon and so on.
And captaj12 you buy a journal from the shop. Then you write in it. That question is often asked.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> If I started a TBT group for people with GPX accounts would anyone join? The point is the same as any other groups only we also try and click each others eggs and breed rare pokemon and so on.


I'd join  ^_^


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> I have a question, how/where can u write ur journal on ur global pokedeX+ account?


Don't you need to buy one with points?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is the shelter still full of pokemon?

I can't check. I hit the 6 pokemon limit :'(


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Is the shelter still full of pokemon?
> 
> I can't check. I hit the 6 pokemon limit :'(


Wow, already? xD

There's just a bunch of common Pokemon.
It's making my computer lag a little.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had it full after about 5 minutes.

Darkrai, Unknown, Level 86 Tyranitar, MissingNo, Kingrda and Mantine. I hit the jackpot.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

K i bought a pal pad now, so if u wanna add me as a friend, ill click ur pokemon eggs everyday n i hope u'll do the same


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah, Munchlax sprite leads to my Gpx+ account.

I got a Honchkrow and 3 eggs so far.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a level 100 gallade. w00t.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. It's calming down now...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Damn. It's calming down now...


Yeah ...

I didn't even get anything good ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky I already reached my six Pokemon limit. But no high-level Pokemon or legendaries. Sigh...


----------



## Riri (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 Click it please, trying to get hatch it! Almost there!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click! i got rotom and what i believe to be zergoose or what ever.


----------



## John102 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> click! i got rotom and what i believe to be zergoose or what ever.


nah, it's a seviper


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


darn.
*abandons.*

lol.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is the pokemon still in the shelter?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

erm. what items make rotom change form?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> erm. what items make rotom change form?


none, you have to wait five days


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so its just a random thing


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got Pokemon eggs. I didn't find the Pokemon that I wanted.
Munchlax sprite leads to Gpx+ account.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> click my eggs


Where? o_o

Click pl0x.


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's like a ghost town in the shelter!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would anyone else join a group on TBT in which do things which most groups do but also talk about GPX stuff, click each others eggs etc?


----------



## Rene (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Would anyone else join a group on TBT in which do things which most groups do but also talk about GPX stuff, click each others eggs etc?


maybe, but why don't you just join a clicking coalition on the gpx fora ?


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rene said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm thinking of making a TBT group.


----------



## Rene (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well mkay,
there already is this thread, but i'd seriously doubt if there are enough people that will be on gpx & TBT regularly enough to make this work 

but yeah, i'd join :')


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great ...

The explosion died ...


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The only things in the shelter are cracked eggs. It's quiet... Too quiet...


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my poor eggs need clicks wahh


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My GPX+ group is all set up. Check it out if you wanna join (it's in the gate).


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> My GPX+ group is all set up. Check it out if you wanna join (it's in the gate).


I can't find it


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7240482/1/#new


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oops nvm i found it


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> oops nvm i found it


It's there anyway


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs..


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please click my eggs..


If you insist.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shelter is flooded with pokemon again. i saw a shiny eevee but missed it! T_T


----------



## Pear (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got 4 eevee's, 1 clamperl, and I'm waiting for a shiny/ legendary/ novelty. ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> shelter is flooded with pokemon again. i saw a shiny eevee but missed it! T_T


How long has it been like this? (today only)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno I don't spend all day on it. I just logged in to see the shelter swarmed.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got some lovely Pokemon. Not as many rare ones in the shelter though... I didn't see any eeveelutions...


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dun get teh hubub on this egg and pokemons and whatnot D:


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Numner said:
			
		

> I dun get teh hubub on this egg and pokemons and whatnot D:


Why bother posting then?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you go to the shelter right now, and  see a pokemon you want. just get it then auto pc it. thats what im doing right now!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> if you go to the shelter right now, and  see a pokemon you want. just get it then auto pc it. thats what im doing right now!


I was doing that but I could not take any more shelter Pokemon.  :'(


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This topic is _active_!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang, I saw a Turtwig egg and then missed it. D:


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Dang, I saw a Turtwig egg and then missed it. D:


I got a Turtwig egg. Once it hatches I will have all starters and rule the world!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have no starters!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Pear (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel bad for the people who didn't get their accounts validated.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the people who didn't get their accounts validated.


I don't  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither 'cause I got awesome Pokemon thanks to them!  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Umbreon. That's all that matters to me. Oh and I didn't need to hatch a Chikorita.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LEGENDARY.

WANT.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang, my computer's lagging. xD


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wel there is another swarm of pokemon ive been hunting for 30 min now for something good, the only thing i found good was one of those mutant slugmas and someone got it. well im going back to hunt the pokemon


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got on earlier and found the little man or whatever it's called.

Too bad my party was full. :I


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Swarming pokemn in shelter are back for me, but there mainly on thier first evolution.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Swarming pokemn in shelter are back for me, but there mainly on thier first evolution.


their nothing really good


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All the good stuff is gone :'(


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they're the same as earlier when the pokemon first showed up at the reset time, o and click my rotom he needs one click


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really wanted to pick up a legnedery pokemon and egg, and easter buneary and crystal onyx


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I really wanted to pick up a legnedery pokemon and egg, and easter buneary and crystal onyx


we all do. i dont have any luck


----------



## Robin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, that is a packed shelter.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a packed shelter.


With crappy pokemon


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I abandoned an Onix egg and picked up an Onix


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@.@ omg pokemon running around everywhere @ the shelter


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just picked pokemon I couldn't be bothered to find the egg for.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> I just picked pokemon I couldn't be bothered to find the egg for.


but then you dont get the egg data


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good point...  >_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemon asplode again!


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But with crap pokemon.


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> But with crap pokemon.


Yeah....


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's the third egg in Nigel's party?


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's the third egg in Nigel's party?


Unown


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooooooooooooooh.

That's what it is...


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait ... If that's an Unknown ...

Then what's this?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait ... If that's an Unknown ...
> 
> Then what's this?


That's a Magnamite.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I thought it was a shiny unown.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must get one... NOW


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

still nothing good


----------



## Nigel (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> still nothing good


everything goods been taken. theres nothing left now except all the crappy pokemon. And no more accounts need purging.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i know. i know.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_Should've gotten that Turtwig egg I found. Sigh....._


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ey guy cllick mah eggs plox.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have finally found the users online list and because of all the clicking I did I have had loads of click backs.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jul 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote and click and ill do the same


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.

I havn't fed my pokemon on two days!


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click mine please.
> 
> I havn't fed my pokemon on two days!


Wat if u had real pets? lol


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence. But I find you a real n00b


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D;


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can now hatch my final starter. Turtwig.


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> I can now hatch my final starter. Turtwig.


*throws wild party*


GO YOU! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Pokeymonz please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not sure if anyone posted this, but a single dayevent tomorrow!
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=0d0a8e1fa8542cb1b08c2078e2f07941&showtopic=17295


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone posted this, but a single dayevent tomorrow!
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=0d0a8e1fa8542cb1b08c2078e2f07941&showtopic=17295


:O Thanks for posting DG!


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine I haven't been on top of things lately!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone posted this, but a single dayevent tomorrow!
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=0d0a8e1fa8542cb1b08c2078e2f07941&showtopic=17295


Marshtomp can go in the PC box just for this...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone see the pokemon spree lately? Anyways, Click mine, i'll click back.

By the way, what's a Totodile egg look like?


----------



## Pear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Anyone see the pokemon spree lately? Anyways, Click mine, i'll click back.
> 
> By the way, what's a Totodile egg look like?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd kill someone for a Ho-oh egg ...


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone posted this, but a single dayevent tomorrow!
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=0d0a8e1fa8542cb1b08c2078e2f07941&showtopic=17295


Do you know what is being handed out?


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn database work being done


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click! the pokemon will love you!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Bidoof egg that needs 20,480 maturity to hatch.
It was an event for Car=Biddof's 20th birthday.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I got a Bidoof egg that needs 20,480 maturity to hatch.
> It was an event for Car=Biddof's 20th birthday.


that's the event?


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does an Onix egg look like?


----------



## Pear (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> what does an Onix egg look like?


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > what does an Onix egg look like?


Thank you xD


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. xD I got one too!


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*kills*

I never get event eggs!


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahhaahhaahhahahalol


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dint get the bidoof event egg


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No-matter how special it is, a Bidoof is still a Bidoof. And Bidoof sucks.


----------



## rozono (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click on mine plz


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me and my friend thought it would be funny if the event egg was a car bidoof.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh you have two bidoofs. 

Edit: Found out what the Bidoof is.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Leptailurus


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the *censored.3.0*?

A Bidofo?
A Bidoof wielding a sword and shield?

Now I want one.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want special Bidoof. It's worth the wait.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Orange (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It says sword form.
It has more forms? o_o


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wanted some eggs but i can't pass the quiz


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What on earth? Sword Forme Bidofo?


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> i wanted some eggs but i can't pass the quiz


I did it today with my friend. It took 10 tries but I finally got him an account. It only took me 2 goes. I can't remember most answers but I'll give you 1 impossibly hard one. Bidoof's are sassy.    Get a Mudkip first.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What other forms are there I wonder.
Maybe a wizard or something.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> What other forms are there I wonder.
> Maybe a wizard or something.


Oooo that would be nice. How about Pirate.


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The forms resemble characters from the fire emblem games....


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then 3 of them could look like Roy, Marth and Ike?

Rodoof
Marbarel
Bidoke


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like the ninja Bidoof


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No-matter how special it is, a Bidoof is still a Bidoof. And Bidoof sucks.


word  <_<


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> No-matter how special it is, a Bidoof is still a Bidoof. And Bidoof sucks.


It might be a super Bidoof! :O


----------



## Nigel (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a bidoof egg.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's your "super" Bidoof. Oh sorry, Bidofo.

http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx2AwZ0


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Here's your "super" Bidoof. Oh sorry, Bidofo.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx2AwZ0


Sexxxxxiiii!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok......


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yas.

What's this?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nincada.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get the eggs?


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nincada.


Thanks.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx3BQV2

That was fast...


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

O_O I haven't even got a crack on my Bidofo egg...


----------



## Yokie (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't click on the eggs...


----------



## Nigel (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> O_O I haven't even got a crack on my Bidofo egg...


me either.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nobody likes Bidoof. XD


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Nobody likes Bidoof. XD


Nope.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

everyone loves Bidofo though


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone loves Bidofo though


Yas!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs! (And thanks to all of you that clicked my eggs while I was on vacation. My dragcave eggs died, so I am replacing them.)


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Bidofo ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> everyone loves Bidofo though


It's a slight improvement...


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're still sassy.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they're brave now.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx3BQV2

LOOK AT THE NATURE D=<


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a typo.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah well ... I have a HG/SS Sentret.


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, because the word are so close together on the keyboard.

bra-******es out*;jashf;jhdcalkmnlkjn'sadfa

sassy


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

He was drunk.


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mah pokemon plz n i'll make sure 2 click urs back :3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs and my sister's revived hatchling!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am breeding Starly and Skarmory if anyone wants either.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a Skarmory egg look like?


----------



## John102 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs plox


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked john102


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> What does a Skarmory egg look like?


Like this:


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pfft. No event egg. I know it's late, but I just heard about it.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Pfft. No event egg. I know it's late, but I just heard about it.


It was just a weird bidoof anyway.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> What does a Skarmory egg look like?


If you want one I'm breeding a Skarmory with a Starly. They've had 6 eggs.


----------



## solarshadow (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click ma eggs in sig, known as moldy26 on GPX


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs plox.

lol, guys, my venasaur is only at level 31, yet it has to be at level 32 to evolve.


----------



## John102 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A pale blue egg with a few white blotches all over it. It makes an odd purring noise when touched sometimes.

egg check plox


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> A pale blue egg with a few white blotches all over it. It makes an odd purring noise when touched sometimes.
> 
> egg check plox


Glameow.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click here!

Wailord egg!


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Click here!
> 
> Wailord egg!


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Clix plox.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, please.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just picked up a Cyndaquil, Torchic and Chimchar. Please click!


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zomg...Giraffes! xP


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY! Swampert.


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs plox.

and here's a nice guide I found.

http://gpx-dex.webs.com/Dex.htm


----------



## Yokie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Click eggs plox.
> 
> and here's a nice guide I found.
> 
> http://gpx-dex.webs.com/Dex.htm


How on earth do they know what the Arceus and Jirachi eggs look like?


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, look at captaj12  spoiler in her siggie, if she knows what they look like, there must be some other people out there too.


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm sorry for not being able to click back last night.
Click, please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, you get the point...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click the Dragcave eggs/hatchlings!


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah pokemon plz. I'll click urs back, promise! ;3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my light blue egg! it's close to hatching!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click everything please. i clicked alot of eggs today


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> click everything please. i clicked alot of eggs today


I've already clicked you. I'll click you again tomorrow, okay?


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Manaphy egg yesterday. :3 Yay!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a magnemite. I also thought a sableye in the lab was a legend lol.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! My blue egg is close!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleeaasseeeee click my eggs. haha i dont want em to die on me


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Darkrose and thekillingdog.


----------



## Orange (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How many Bidofo forms are there?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> How many Bidofo forms are there?


I've only seen 1.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> How many Bidofo forms are there?


Sword form. I don't know of any others.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!


Already done


----------



## Orange (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx3BQV2

http://gpxplus.net/info/BQx2AwZ0


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofos are weird.


----------



## Svedka (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cleeks for baby dragons? c:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Svedka said:
			
		

> Cleeks for baby dragons? c:


Clicked.


----------



## Svedka (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Svedka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked as well.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope that my mew egg will hatch soon.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> How many Bidofo forms are there?


9


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hee hee mind clicking? they are closeish


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Darkrose said:
			
		

> hee hee mind clicking? they are closeish


clicked again.


----------



## Happy-Days (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




click please


----------



## captaj12 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If u guys wanna know wat poke eggs u got, u can check this out:  http://gpx-dex.webs.com/Dex.htm


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> If u guys wanna know wat poke eggs u got, u can check this out:  http://gpx-dex.webs.com/Dex.htm


I've seen that before. It's really useful.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meee


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click meee


I clicked you. but it brought me to your profile...


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickety clicker click click click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked yours Nigel.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## UoS_Student (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The link 2 my eggs are on the bottom on my sig.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. I'm getting really lucky with eggs. First a Manaphy then a Dialga! Please click!


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Manaphy egg looks soo chepo!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm getting really lucky with eggs. First a Manaphy then a Dialga! Please click!


Lucky  ^_^


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> The Manaphy egg looks soo chepo!


That's how it was like in Pokemon Ranger when you unlock it so I guess they used that sprite.

@Silver: I know! I saw the Dialga in the lab when I first went on the site today but I had a full party. So I went to the PC and put in my Pikachu. I came back, refreshed a few times and to my astonishment, it was still there!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like the time I found a Lustrous Orb, sold it, then found a Palkia in the lab anyway.

That was a good day


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## Orange (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woohoo, just got my third MissingNo.!
Well, it's still an egg.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Curse you guys and your luck hax.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my goldeen!


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Curse you guys and your luck hax.


_Ditto._


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok so i am kinda picky about my eggs  and still newish. so ya . . . . :gyroidsideways:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and i'll click urs,its on the bottom of my sig.


----------



## d1llondennis (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine and i'll click yours


----------



## Elliot (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, Click mine .


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Manaphy is close to hatching. Please click!


----------



## johnathan (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok


----------



## d1llondennis (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click my eggs, i'll click back


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Manaphy is close to hatching. Please click!


It is ready to hatch now.


----------



## d1llondennis (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked every1 on this page


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs and Hatchlings! (the dragcave dragons are gonna die if you don't click them!)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did u click mine yet? i will urs if u click mine


----------



## John102 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kalik mIi egz puhleaze


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked urs john


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyone.


----------



## Orange (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Relicanth egg needs one more click, so click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> My Relicanth egg needs one more click, so click please.


clicked. please click back.


----------



## Orange (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> My Relicanth egg needs one more click, so click please.


clicked all ur pokemon and eggs


----------



## Orange (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

paleash cleeck dee eggs


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Darkrose said:
			
		

> paleash cleeck dee eggs


lol, Rose.

Please click my Dragcave . . . thingies?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Orange (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh, Commander Wymsy just clicked me.
That's new.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click myne please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Click myne please.


clicked.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Eh, Commander Wymsy just clicked me.
> That's new.


Lucky, I never get clicked by Wymsy.  :'(


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my Relicanth! it's 30 maturity away from hatching!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked every1s


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got clicked by wymsy yesterday 


guys it sucks, i cant click every time i try it gets slower and slower. it would take me for ever just to click a few people but im trying.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pokeboy.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Kamiko.
Nothing that I really want in the shelter. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click mine


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> plz click mine


Clicked yours.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked urs pikabolt


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook clicked yours


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchlings!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked urs tiki


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs! they're in the spoiler


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked geno! click mine


----------



## Orange (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky me.
I was tired of clicking, but still had to click back some people.
So I clicked 3 users with multiple tabs.
For some reason I thought, let's stop doing that.
Then a red treasure chest appeared.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

orange i clicked urs
and geno


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my other eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked urs orange


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked acdude


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchlings!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked nook.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick my stuff below


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its says page not found


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Cheese said:
			
		

> CLick my stuff below


It says that the page is not found.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but please click the red and gray hatchlings! they're my sister's and they're going to die if you don't click them!


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally have my Bidoof! Please click on all of them.


----------



## Orange (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does someone know which summoning item belongs to which Pok


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Does someone know which summoning item belongs to which Pok


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click. they are close to dying and i will be uber sad if they die


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

( ǝɯ ɹoɟ ɹuǝuıp ʎןɹɐǝu osןɐ sı ʇı)


----------



## Zachary (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Another egg hatched! =O


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs! duskull is almost hatching! and i now have 2 rotom eggs 2! i rly want rotoms.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

erm. click my gengar to get to my eggs. plz click all.


----------



## Nic (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The eggs aren't popular.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ipod. click mine nao.


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchlings.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> clicked kamiko


clicked back.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but Nook, you haven't clicked my eggs, and I clicked you. I also got a lileep egg (right?)


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> sorry for the double post, but Nook, you haven't clicked my eggs, and I clicked you. I also got a lileep egg (right?)


yea


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zack said:
			
		

> Please click.


clicked.


----------



## John102 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you cleck meh pogeymonz i will let you touch my fancy cup o water.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked john102


----------



## John102 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked you back kamiko. =)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> clicked you back kamiko. =)


thanx.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine nao
clicked john


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine i will click ur 2


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> click mine i will click ur 2


Clicked.

Nook, please click my gpxplus eggs.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> animalcrossing22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok i clicked urs now will some one else click mine!!!!


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plzzz


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my pink dragcave egg.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Does someone know which summoning item belongs to which Pok


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click on y eggs


----------



## Orange (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Does someone know which summoning item belongs to which Pok


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked orange,blueturbo,and kamiko


----------



## Orange (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> clicked orange,blueturbo,and kamiko


Clicked back.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick on my EGGs plzz


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ac dude


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked both of u


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Nook and pokeboy.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick mine i clicked urs


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> CLick mine i clicked urs


clicked.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ty vm


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

u didnt click all 3


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh god i just got another rotom egg and a solrock egg! plz click those and i'll be sure 2 click urs. but i cant click dragon eggs. since i dont have an account.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> oh god i just got another rotom egg and a solrock egg! plz click those and i'll be sure 2 click urs. but i cant click dragon eggs. since i dont have an account.


You don't have to a dragcave account to click dragcave eggs. You just have to click them, then exit out of the tab/window.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh. in that case i clicked ur dragon eggs.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Nigel (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what I just found in the shelter!!! =D =D =D


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what I just found in the shelter!!! =D =D =D


did you get it?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congradulations!


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For all the people that like tacos

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=18734


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what I just found in the shelter!!! =D =D =D


LUCKYY :>_<:

Image in sig links to my gpx.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked nigel and john and pika


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nigel.


----------



## Orange (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> For all the people that like tacos
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=18734


He locked it.  :O 
And I like tacos...


----------



## Nigel (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*updates description of thread*


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The group that he mentioned isn't at all similar to what I was trying to promote, but I'll PM him about it later after I get some screenshots of some stuff 

XDDDDD NIGEL! XDD


----------



## Orange (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> *updates description of thread*


Eh, what did Darth do to you?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you might as well say take that all of tbt


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey can someone click my eggs i got a tropius egg, but it wont show  
but i think i know a way but i dont know if it works 
u click one egg of mine u click my username:acfan then u will go to my party
maybe u will see the tropius egg also,plz dont say that the rest of my party
r lame if u do im gonna be sad 1st i do this  :O  then this :'(


----------



## Orange (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TACOS WILL SUCCEED!


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook is soooooooo lucky 3 rotoms and a solarock egg and i like tacos
there so yummy good thing they are  :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ya click them rotoms. also,how do u make them have different forms?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## rafren (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked rafren


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko and rafren.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking eggs...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked gamerocker


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked acdude


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please clicky


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked darkrose


----------



## Yokie (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickyclick


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchlings! (Expecially the pink dragon!)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pizza and kamiko


----------



## Zex (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my two new eggs (and thanks to all that helped my water dragon grow up)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko and zex


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Zexion and Nook.

Edit: My Finneon needs one more click (i think)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ready 2 hatch kamiko!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nook and Kamiko.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pikabolt


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*EVENT!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=609d648d27f1d87b06e2885efdb9f83a&showtopic=18759


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> *EVENT!*
> 
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=609d648d27f1d87b06e2885efdb9f83a&showtopic=18759


OOHMAHGAWD.

It's probably gonna be a Zergoose.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

duh. I WANT ONE SO BADLY


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, that could be it.  :O


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked orange.
rockman,wheres ur eggs i want 2 click them


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please... Meowth and Growlithe had an egg at the daycare...


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> clicked orange.
> rockman,wheres ur eggs i want 2 click them


Clicked back.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't feed some of yours...


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> clicked orange.
> rockman,wheres ur eggs i want 2 click them


http://gpxplus.net/user/RockmanEXE


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only mine?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked BB and rockman


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Bacon and Orange.


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked Bacon and Orange.


What's your name on GPX?


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click!


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh, since when is Bidofo breedable?
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGNlAmH5Aj


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Eh, since when is Bidofo breedable?
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGNlAmH5Aj


It's exactly like a normal Bidoof but it has different stats.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ipod


----------



## Orange (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I thought they said it wouldn't be breedable.
Also, it's always sassy and male, so it's not the same.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey click my rotoms and gible finally they hatched! also,how do u change the form of a rotom?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't wait for Zergoose ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenebrae.
Aghh, just 10,000 more maturity for my Bidofo egg.

Clicked Rockman.


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Orange, don't worry, the tacos will succeed, they always succeed.


----------



## adorkable x (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are the points of these eggs o:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon eggs, i havent collected in awhile. my hatchling/eggs were dieing off so i left for a bit. but now im back! just quote this telling me you clicked my dragons and ill repay the favour


----------



## John102 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plox.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pokeboy, john,and acdude.


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked geno. click mine


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked nook


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Zachary (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zack said:
			
		

> Please click.


clicked. please click back.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko and zack


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please to be molesting my eggs?


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, guys, I'm deleting like everyone off of my pal pad ok, so if you want to be on my pal pad PM me. You have to promise to click my eggs each day, and I'll do the same for you =D

This applies to the people who were on my pal pad before, you still have to PM me if you want to be on it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked john


----------



## Yokie (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked john and nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pizza. it says u havent clicked mine.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mah eggs wish to be warmed.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked draco and jack


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone who's clicked me today. And entire Pal Pad. I'm making a conscious effort to do that. Click me about everyday for a week, and you're on it.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'll try 2 click every1s eggs.


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked john
 I GOT A CUTE MALE PACHIRISU :O  :veryhappy: huh theres a seel its not mine
click it if you want i dont care click my tropius click a egg click acfan u will see tropius egg


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggz


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my baby dragons! they need to grow >.>


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked brandan


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eggs. Click. NAO.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko. also,would any1 tell me how 2 change the form of rotom?


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> clicked kamiko. also,would any1 tell me how 2 change the form of rotom?


Wait 5 days, then it's in the dropdown menu where hatch and abandon and that stuff are.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click. please.all. please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked. where did u find the mew and groudon egg?


----------



## Zachary (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click. I want my Mudkips!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click. i want my spiritombs and heracrosses


----------



## Zex (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Level up my pokemon


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

getting back into this site.


Gplxplus.net/Alecks


Cliiicks :3


----------



## Zachary (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked xela and zex


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Reminder for the event tomorrow... have an open party spot


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks darth


----------



## Zachary (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Reminder for the event tomorrow... have an open party spot


How do events work?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zack said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same question.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You need at least one open slot in your party. Need to at least be on once in the past 2 weeks. the Pokemon will be randomly sent out to member of gpxplus, some but not all will get one.



What event?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> You need at least one open slot in your party. Need to at least be on once in the past 2 weeks. the Pokemon will be randomly sent out to member of gpxplus, some but not all will get one.
> 
> 
> 
> What event?


u mean...not every1 who was on at least once in the past 2 weeks will get 1? damn


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you will have a chance of getting one, not every will get it. o, and click me back please. i clicked awhile ago

 click my dragons. u dont have to click my pokemon if you dont want 2.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pokeboy


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Have the Zeragoose eggs for the event been handed out?


----------



## Happy-Days (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Have the Zeragoose eggs for the event been handed out?


yeah,what time do they come out?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry 4 double post, but can some1 tell me what time the zergoose eggs come out?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> sorry 4 double post, but can some1 tell me what time the zergoose eggs come out?


theres no set time, read the thread.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

have the zergoose eggs come out yet?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg yes I got a Zergoose.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do events work?!?! do the eggs just randomly appear in ur party?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They send out a number of eggs randomly to different users.
I got lucky.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

r they still sending them out? or r all the eggs all sent out already?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All the eggs are sent out all ready.

Here.
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=18759&st=0&start=0

The event was to celebrate Zerxer's birthday.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

eggs have been given out! I didnt get one, but darth did!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> eggs have been given out! I didnt get one, but darth did!


You've got plenty of good pokemon! Don't complain!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but i've also been active for at least 5 events, and only got 1 pokemon from an event!  >_<


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lucky people i at least want 1 event pokemon in this life time. 2 months passed since i joined 

happy with wat i have, now im looking for eggs that have less maturity


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sigh* and it was my first event,too......


----------



## Zachary (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got one! XD Please click!


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF?

Are you serious!?

>:C

SCREW YOU ZERX.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*raises hand* 

Me too. All I got was this bulbasaur clone...


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't go on GPX much anymore, but I still wanted that zergoose.  T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like what I did to my sig... Took a while though...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Sorry for double post...

What does a Cloyster egg look like?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *Sorry for double post...
> 
> What does a Cloyster egg look like?


cloyster's dont come from eggs. you have to evolve shelder. shelder eggs are purple with thin lines across them.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was trying to remember Shellder. I kept thinking about Clamperl. :X


----------



## Pear (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're. Still. Being. Given. Out.
I got one a long time after the first few.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pear, Bacon Boy, Nigel, and Rockman.


----------



## Happy-Days (Aug 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i missed out on the special bidoof but got zergoose yesterday.  it's a really busy week and the future may be just as busy for me so i apologize if i haven't clicked you back... i was home for about an hour and a half total today...
i may take a break from gpx


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didnn't get anything from the clone event,a Bidofo or a Zergoose.

Sucks to be me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I didnn't get anything from the clone event,a Bidofo or a Zergoose.
> 
> Sucks to be me.


And me... 

Ah well... Anyways, *clicks please, I want to evolve my pokemon...*


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This Dialga is taking too long to hatch! >:c


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This Dialga is taking too long to hatch! >:c


I can't click any of those, because they're either in the daycare or PC.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sucks 2 B me 2. click mine...at least i got a phione egg...


----------



## deathparty666 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This Dialga is taking too long to hatch! >:c


yeah I've had my Giratina egg for like two months!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked ACdude, Silverstorms, Draco Roar, Nook, and Deathparty.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gpxplus.net/Alecks

Cleeck


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Lewis (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a zergoose egg yesturday.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (I know they hatched, but you helped, but other users on a different site helped them.)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has anyone noticed that gpxplus is down?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOOO! got a zergoose egg in the shelter yaaay!


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

are yai srs.

I have no good pokemon except Dusk Destiny and Leviathan.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, if you haven't already!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs, if you haven't already!


you dont need to keep posting. Just ask once a day.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You lucky Muk Nigel <_<


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k. will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> gpxplus.net/Alecks
> 
> Cleeck


what this handsome man said


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys! Zergoose hatched yesterday.
Clicks please.



Oh, "bop" leads to my account.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons please


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click my dragons please


clicked.


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Orange (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hehe, apparently I got a Zergoose egg when I was away.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hawt stuff


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like chicken nuggets, if you like chicken nuggets you should click my egg-shaped eggs. I also think that you should click my egg-shaped eggs if you don't like chicken nuggets. I also think that you should attempt to click my shiny Gardevoir, even though you might get blinded by it's shinyness in the process.


----------



## Orange (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I like chicken nuggets, if you like chicken nuggets you should click my egg-shaped eggs. I also think that you should click my egg-shaped eggs if you don't like chicken nuggets. I also think that you should attempt to click my shiny Gardevoir, even though you might get blinded by it's shinyness in the process.


Cool, since when do you have that shiny?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked xela, jason, and orange


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had it for ages now, though I've been banned on here for a month so none of you have seen.


----------



## Orange (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha.
Clicked.


----------



## Pear (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked everyone on the last 3 pages. Click mine please.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pear


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko


----------



## Orange (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Manaphy egg but there's no message again. Could someone please check my party?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I clicked Manaphy egg but there's no message again. Could someone please check my party?


it's there


----------



## Orange (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo!
Thank you!  ^_^


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckyy, you have a Manaphy. ;~;


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mne please


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

acdude clicked urs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked tiki and acdude


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click on my Croconaw/Deoxys fusion for my party.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked rockman


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchlings!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko


----------



## Happy-Days (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked happy


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click Tummy and the rest of my party :]


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mines


----------



## Soruigi (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY EGGS AND THEY WILL WUVE U FOREVER!!!! lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Soruigi and Nook.

"Clicking" leads to my gpx account.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i gots a male Easter Buneary! if it wasn't i was planning on releasing it


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna go and try to find a Shiny Buizel. D:


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

good luck


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks I'll need it.

I clicked a lot of people today D;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Since random-image sucks, gpxplus.net/alecks.

There


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs. yay i have a phione nao.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cleck mine!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked both of u


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs!


clicked


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am in the process of clicking back, so it may take a little while.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm planning on collecting the whole Wigglytuff guild team. This could be fun...


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> I'm planning on collecting the whole Wigglytuff guild team. This could be fun...


good luck


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked kamiko


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't been here for a while so click my eggs  .
Please  .


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked ice


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking back everyone who clicked me.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God i just found a missingno in the shelter! *does happy dance*


----------



## Orange (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> God i just found a missingno in the shelter! *does happy dance*


Your first?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!


----------



## Orange (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
I need one more to get all the forms at the same time.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons please


----------



## Orange (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL, just clicked my third Manaphy. I think it should be in my party now.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can some1 click my dragon eggs/hatchlings?


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG has about 5h or 6 rotoms he had a missingno glitch form


plus that plusle isnt mine


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				GenoFan said:
			
		

> OMG has about 5h or 6 rotoms he had a missingno glitch form
> 
> 
> plus that plusle isnt mine


is bad pun intended?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dunno, click mine?


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

asdfghjkl;

OMG I GOT A SHINY BUIZEL SO FAST.

And it only took me 3 tries. xD


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please :3 .


----------



## Orange (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I just saw a level 100 Xatu in the shelter.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found an Easter Buneary egg in the shelter.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my dragon eggs please?


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I the only person in the world not to have a legend/ novelty? I see people who have only just started with legends...


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> Am I the only person in the world not to have a legend/ novelty? I see people who have only just started with legends...


Most new people just get it from competitions.
Or are lucky >:O .
Click please  .


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Orange (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants a Kecleon egg?


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click all mah 3 eggs,lol.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!


clicked your dragons


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all above


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my onix, just 1 or 2 more clicks


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs also can someone tell me how many clicks a rotom egg needs?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (sorry for not clicking back if u clicked, I was annoyed at my slow computer.)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my non-rare pokemon.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Kamiko and BB.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked everyone who clicked me.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking now, click mine please :O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Clicked Kamiko and BB.


You know Rotom isn't legendary right? o.e


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is. Just email the official Pokemon website. They told me Rotom is a legendary.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

medic (1), Kamiko (5), nook (3), Bacon Boy (6), BlueTurbo (2), IceZtar (4), Stuurknuppel (1), OmegaMikorz (3)


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> medic (1), Kamiko (5), nook (3), Bacon Boy (6), BlueTurbo (2), IceZtar (4), Stuurknuppel (1), OmegaMikorz (3)


Fixed.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks nook :O


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Thanks nook :O


What do I have to regret this time...


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





What is this egg? o.o


----------



## Nigel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> What is this egg? o.o


tauros


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nvm then.

Click guys.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleh, I hate that ugly thing D:


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

medic (1), Kamiko (5), Bacon Boy (6), BlueTurbo (2), IceZtar (4), Stuurknuppel (1), OmegaMikorz (3)

clikeh me backeh!.... noweh!


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Celebi revamp sprite.
It'll take you to my party.

I might not click back.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Celebi revamp sprite.
> It'll take you to my party.
> 
> I might not click back.


I clicked your party, Rockman.

Aw dang, I forgot to log on my acc!


----------



## Nigel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click my eggs.


OM*G, for a moment, I thought those were your eggs o.o

I almost cried on all the novelties and rares and stuff.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

medic (1), Bacon Boy (6), IceZtar (4), Stuurknuppel (1), OmegaMikorz (3), RockmanEXE (2), nigel91 (5)

Still waiting... :O


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> click my eggs.


you can't fool me...


----------



## Orange (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> medic (1), Bacon Boy (6), IceZtar (4), Stuurknuppel (1), OmegaMikorz (3), RockmanEXE (2), nigel91 (5)
> 
> Still waiting... :O


If you click all of mine, I return them faster. And I click your whole party back.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click all mine please
ill click yours too


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked orange :O


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Tiki


----------



## Orange (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Clicked orange :O


Clicked back.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the eggs I'd most want.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

not an arceus egg?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> not an arceus egg?


no arceus sucks


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the egg sucks. not what's inside the egg.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate Arceus. D:


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Arceus smells.

Click me eggies please


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please? :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my sig to take you to my profile.


----------



## Orange (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Click my sig to take you to my profile.


I clicked yours.

_I'm still not in your fanclub :<_


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha ;3

that thing died.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click.


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

medic (1), Bacon Boy (6), IceZtar (4), OmegaMikorz (3), RockmanEXE (2), tikitorch55 (6), Alecks (6), Zack (6), Bobdapeach (3)

Pay up D:


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click dragon eggs, I'll click your pokemon and/or dragon eggs


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked zach and pokeboy and devilgopher
please click mine i need them too hatch
if u click them i might just drop some tbtb your way


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All clicked, again. Click me back.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked noob i...i mean nook


----------



## tikitorch55 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked devilgoper


----------



## Nigel (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wouldnt it be good if someone made a program that automatically refreshes the lab and searches the page for a certain description, and if it finds the description adopts the egg for you? Then you could any egg you want without stalking the lab yourself.


----------



## Soruigi (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

....just read the thing beside mah eggs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> wouldnt it be good if someone made a program that automatically refreshes the lab and searches the page for a certain description, and if it finds the description adopts the egg for you? Then you could any egg you want without stalking the lab yourself.


But then you have to find the description, especially for things like Ditto and legends.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People 340 pages later still have eggs?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours


please click my dragon eggs/ hatchling


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please. And does anyone know, but does Bidofo evolve?


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click mine please. And does anyone know, but does Bidofo evolve?


No it doesnt evolve but you can change its form after 5 days. I chose the axe form.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> wouldnt it be good if someone made a program that automatically refreshes the lab and searches the page for a certain description, and if it finds the description adopts the egg for you? Then you could any egg you want without stalking the lab yourself.


No-one's THAT sad.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone breed zergoose or EB for me? it would be appreciated.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

found a crystal onix in the shelter! =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel finds all the rares D=

cheat engine userr


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Argh, I just keep missing them.
I missed a Giratina yesterday and today I missed Slime Slugma.

But I did get my 4th MissingNo. today.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Argh, I just keep missing them.
> I missed a Giratina yesterday and today I missed Slime Slugma.
> 
> But I did get my 4th MissingNo. today.


O:<


do they duplicate items?


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the only thing they do is being MissingNo..


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o, well i've been tring to hunt them down for awhile. i ran into a manaphy but my party was full


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i feel sad for some reason...can someone PLEASE breed novelties for me? if i get one from you, i'll pay 500 tbt bells per novelty. I can raise the price if you want...only if i approve of it.


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> i feel sad for some reason...can someone PLEASE breed novelties for me? if i get one from you, i'll pay 500 tbt bells per novelty. I can raise the price if you want...only if i approve of it.


Well, I'm trying to breed Zergoose. I want the first 2/3 maybe more and I'm also breeding for someone else. If I got one left, you can try and get it from the shelter. But that might take a while. No bells needed btw.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might help you.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> i feel sad for some reason...can someone PLEASE breed novelties for me? if i get one from you, i'll pay 500 tbt bells per novelty. I can raise the price if you want...only if i approve of it.


I can breed you a easter buneary, cyrstal onix, zergoose, or a bidofo as soon as i have enough money for a silph scope.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well why don't you just make eggs and release 'em all?


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already breeding it with Kecleon. Although is a bit hard 'cause Zergoose needs less maturity for each level than Kecleon. Which means he'll level up quicker. But if the level difference is big, they make less eggs.
It would take too much time to get another Pok


----------



## Nigel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Well why don't you just make eggs and release 'em all?


coz then i wont know what eggs are what so how could i tell you when to find it?


----------



## John102 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your sig and I was like, "how did Nigel get those?" then I saw XD


----------



## IceZtar (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a bidofo look like?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

same a a bidoof egg, but it has around 20,000 maturity.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my drag/eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pokeboy.


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, even until I saw your post. Then I clicked on the egg/s and then thought.... "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh."


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please


----------



## Nigel (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click my eggs please


you dont have any eggs


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops.... Lol Click my pokemon please


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs. AHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw a Bulba clone in the shelter and missed it! ....i went out in a temper tantrum and almost broke the 4 key.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I appreciate clicks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please, I'm finally on a computer ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks yours Alecks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Alfred, clicked back and added to Pal Pad.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm on a shelter hunt. I forgot what I was looking for though. D;

I'll just get something that I want or find.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put in another pokemon instead of totodile. Click ponyta please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched my Easter Buneary.
Now I'm going to try and breed my Zergoose with my Easter Buneary.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey you think you can breed me a zergoose?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> hey you think you can breed me a zergoose?


I can try, but they ended up with this.

"The two Pok


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

give them some time, my pokemon produced eggs when they were like that,


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs pl0x


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> give them some time, my pokemon produced eggs when they were like that,


Well, they made 1 egg. D;

Edit: Anyone know what a Kangaskhan egg looks like?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what is it?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> what is it?


Idk, I forgot to buy a Silph Scope. D:

Edit: Now I bought one. >.>


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NEW EVENT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw.
I want a Zapdos. D;


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> NEW EVENT THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i seen it about thirty min ago


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really could car less what I get. I just want something. I didn't get a Bidofo or a Zergoose, nor anything from the event before that.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I really could car less what I get. I just want something. I didn't get a Bidofo or a Zergoose, nor anything from the event before that.


i havent got an egg from either event that have passed since i joined, a few months ago.


I clicked your dragon eggs, how did you get all those?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I raised them... Did you click the ones in my sig, or the ones on my scroll? The ones in my sig don't need clicks, I'm just to lazy to delete that.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your eggs and hatchlings


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Your eggs and hatchlings


Trades on the DC Forums help with getting rare eggs. I've found that people really like CB Stripes.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













you will click! I feel so lucky, I found a clone in the shelter like two refreshes into it xD


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and i clicked your pokemon eggs and pokemon.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> and i clicked your pokemon eggs and pokemon.


I clickethed backeth.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a few for clicks for my Pke egg to hatch. i g2g to bed it's 12:10am here and i got school at 7


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> you will click! I feel so lucky, I found a clone in the shelter like two refreshes into it xD


Darghhh, lucky.
I want a Bulbasaur clone.

Shelter explosion btw.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Np. 
I just went to the shelter to check if there was anything I wanted. o.o


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like there's anything good, but I'm keepin an eye just in case   

I wonder if they are cleaning out the non members parties again..


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A member with 600ish Pokemon got banned. I took some and stuffed them into boxes.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got what I wanted for now.
A Spinda. 

Now, I'll just focus on mass clicking until my brother comes home.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I wanted a ditto, but couldn't find one =(

ohwell, anyways, I need you guys to help me pick which event pokemon I should go for, I REALLY want a jirachi, but I NEED a zapdos to get all 151 first gen pokemon, tough decision =(


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave yourself unlocked. Then it's all up to fate.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are you in that 1st gen. group thing?
If so, get a Zapdos, most likely, *someone* will abandon a Jirachi.
Probably.

Idk, do what you want. D;


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll just leave the slot open for zapdos, and if I don't get it I'll go for jirachi...sounds like a plan


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OFF TOPIC: I wanna learn how to animate sprites off off sprite sheets.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC: I wanna learn how to animate sprites off off sprite sheets.


Meh, it's just lining up pictures basically. Think of it as drawing different pictures on a notepad to make a little movie, that's what it is basically...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like something I'd suck at... Oh well. I'll go try and find something to animate in the morning. Any ideas? I wish there were Brawl Sprites...


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me pl0x


----------



## Yokie (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:gyroidsideways: <big>Click</big> :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nook.

Edit: Clicked PizzaSlyze.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pizza and pika


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope that by tomorrow morning, the people I clicked will click me back. D;

Edit: In 1 hour, I can make about 505 clicks.
Wow, that seems slow to me. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I hope that by tomorrow morning, the people I clicked will click me back. D;
> 
> Edit: In 1 hour, I can make about 505 clicks.
> Wow, that seems slow to me. D:


if you let me catch up we can have a little clicking race >=D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna wait. D:
Maybe this weekend, cause school's this week and today/tomorrow's probably the last day I can make clicks.

Unless I can sneak my way into the computer when I'm home alone. >.>


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK then, well, if you're ever up at midnight and want to have a competition PM me..


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do.
Most likely, my brother's going to be home any moment.
And I can be on the computer longer cause relatives are over.

But for now, I've got to make the most of my time left now. D;

Edit: OM*G, John, you're catching up to me. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU BETTAR RUN FEWL >=D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE SO LUCKY THAT MY MOM KEEPS CALLING ME FOR STUPID REASONS. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE SO LUCKY THAT I'M AS TIRED AS A SLOTH NOW D=


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE SO LUCKY THAT MY DAD'S MAKING ME GET OFF OF THE COMPUTER.

I'll try to make a lie.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine john?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Diglett egg in my party.
Click it.

Edit: 1001 interactions in an hour and 4 minutes.

Edit: Got a Hippopotas egg. Click that also.


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Got a Diglett egg in my party.
> Click it.
> 
> Edit: 1001 interactions in an hour and 4 minutes.
> ...


clicked, 1054 interactions ^.^


----------



## Jake (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked acdude


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lololololol, i got a shiny sandshrew on top of the bidofo and bulbasaur clone I just found xD


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg John you friggin' cheater. D:
You're lucky that my brother came home.
I can't catch up now.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a bidofo is exactly the same look as a bidoof?


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Wait a bidofo is exactly the same look as a bidoof?


as an egg it is, as a pokemon it's not.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh rgiht.
So whats diference about its looks :S .
When did bidofos come out :O .


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


August first.

actually before that even, there just weren't a lot of them.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Hoothoot egg.
Trying to make a 100 Acre Wood set. xD

Anyone know a Pokemon that can be like Tigger? o.o


----------



## Nigel (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

crystal onix hatched and found an upgrade. Sold it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm catching up to John now, sorta. o.o
Just need 400 more clicks or so. "/


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, but I might not click back on gpx+. Sorry.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wth John, you caught up again.

Edit: OM*G, I keep getting Buneary Eggs. D:
gfghfhdfsdhk; >__<


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Wth John, you caught up again.
> 
> Edit: OM*G, I keep getting Buneary Eggs. D:
> gfghfhdfsdhk; >__<


You beat me, I stopped at 2,400 interactions, lol, I'm no doing that many today though, just around 600 or so..


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I did? o.o

Oh, I may not return clicks tomorrow cause school's going to slowly suck away and waste my time. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I did? o.o
> 
> Oh, I may not return clicks tomorrow cause school's going to slowly suck away and waste my time. D:


That's cool, school is more important anyway.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo, I think I got all of the crappy annoying teachers. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter as long as you get a good education ^.^

There was just a small shelter outbreak and I got a zergoose, I also saw a shiny pachisaru(sp) but that was after I got my zergoose so I had 6 pokemon in my party already =(


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arghhh D:
Damn.
I should have stayed online. xP


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There really wasn't that much, I think the only reason I got the zergoose was because everyone was looking at the moving pokemon and not the eggs.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, but I could've found something. D:


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Oh, but I could've found something. D:


Maybe, maybe not, night.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots a Bidofo egg click pl0x.


----------



## Orange (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, are those outbreaks always at 12 AM server time?


----------



## John102 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Damn, are those outbreaks always at 12 AM server time?


Usually, I've noticed that from 12:30am-2:00am server time there are more novelties in the shelter.


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's when I'm sleeping =( That's between 5:30-7:00 in my time...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy Jeebus, why does everyone want their eggs molested? My eggs prefer their virginity.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## John102 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













please click


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL@Jack


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  I GOT A BIDOFO EGG IN THE SHELTER! MY FIRST NOVELTY.


----------



## John102 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  I GOT A BIDOFO EGG IN THE SHELTER! MY FIRST NOVELTY.


CONGRATS I SHALL CLICK!!!!

Lol, all my novelties came within a day of each other.


----------



## Orange (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  :gyroidcircle:  I GOT A BIDOFO EGG IN THE SHELTER! MY FIRST NOVELTY.


Nice!
I've never got something very rare or novelty in the lab and shelter.


----------



## ipodawesum (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me. plzzz click all of them


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Orange (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got clicked by Lord Megatron and Commander Wymsy.
I'm so popular.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> I know theres already a thred like this i just wanted to make my own!
> 
> I will click evryones eggs that they post on here
> 
> ...


no, their bad drawing pixel pictures of dragons, and we all know dragons fail.


----------



## Orange (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at this.








Is the left one a novelty?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that?? a deformed ralts? i wannit!


----------



## John102 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are behind the times.

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=20520&view=findpost&p=514215


----------



## Nigel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so its not a ralts egg, just a site glitch?


----------



## John102 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a ralts egg, not a novelty or anything, T A M A G O had one and already hatched it, I saw, it was only a normal ralts. =(


----------



## Orange (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, and I thought I discovered something.  >_<


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just adopted one in case it is something special.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I just adopted one in case it is something special.


Me too  I got a DEMEMTED RALTS!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks pl0x. i got 2 bidofo eggs and i'm looking forward to breeding one of them with a phione so you guys get phione and bidofo!


----------



## Wish (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just grabbed an easter buneary egg. Click?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ONLY A FEW MORE CLICKS PLEASE
pm me if you were the one too make it hatch


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"we all know dragons fail."

Since when?


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I've never got something very rare or novelty in the lab and shelter.


That's what I said yesterday. But today I clicked a Crystal Onix egg quick enough.  :r 
Like 2 minutes after that I had to go. But I'm back now so *CLICK IT*, please.


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I got all my novelties within a day of each other and I have 4 novelties right now, so I'm lucky.


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Crystal Onix something from the anime or did they just make it up?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Is Crystal Onix something from the anime or did they just make it up?


its from the anime


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what about Crystal Steelix?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I havent seen that in anime.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please?
Tauros hatched, and I'm trying to get a Shiny and Clone Bulbasaur for my army.


----------



## Wish (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got this awesome ralts egg. :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice, but I still need Bulbasaur eggs D=


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it's down fer maintenance D=


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's back. But what did they do?


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> It's back. But what did they do?


dunno...maintenance maybe? :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone breed an easter buneary for me?


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> can anyone breed an easter buneary for me?


I will nook.

on a side note


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

use bidofo and EB. hope that helps.


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> use bidofo and EB. hope that helps.


my bidofo is a male, my easter bueary is a male, I dunno if the new easter buneary is going to be male or female....

STOP BEING A ONE CLICKER D=<


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

STOP BEING MAD AT ME FOR HAVING SLOW INTERNET


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I AM A CRITICAL THINKER.

Someone breed me a Clone Bulbasaur


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I AM A CRITICAL THINKER.
> 
> Someone breed me a Clone Bulbasaur


I have one of those too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GIMME DAMNIT >:c


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gfdggfgdhfafdhshs

Johnnnnn, breed my a Slime Slugma please? x(


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IT'S DOWN AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Zerxer*: _"I was fixing the Bidofo dex data issue."_


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just saw that.

@nook, I'm dumping my eatser buneary eggs at 6:45 tonight
@Pika, I'm going to start breeding slime slugma on Tuesday, I'll pm you when I'm going to drop them.

Guys, once I get my sliph scope(which will be soon), I'll tell you when I get a novelty so I can arrange to try to give it to you in secret. Right now, I don't know when I get novelties so I'm just going to dump them at 6:45pm every day.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait what did the ralts look like? Dang I miss everything good D:< .


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna novelty. No Bidofo, Zergoose, Missingno, Manaphy, Ebun, Slime Slugma, or anything.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you breed me a slime slugma?


I can breed you a crystal onix, EB, Zergoose or Bidofo in return.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pacific time?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I wanna novelty. No Bidofo, Zergoose, Missingno, Manaphy, Ebun, Slime Slugma, or anything.


the only novelty I got was OVER a month ago! my mew that still hasn't hatched.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mew's not a novelty. That's an event egg.


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll pm you when I get one.

@nook, server time(est.)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that! I was just distracted.  (who am I kidding. I didn't know. me a n00b!)

So then, I haven't gotten a Novelty. what ever.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine. I AM NOT ALONE! *hugs*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup! *hugs back*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me if you want bidofo and phione eggs.

@john: My dad's probably gonna call me off at that time so i'll tell you if he does.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> click me if you want bidofo and phione eggs.


Unless they're in your Daycare, you don't have any Bidofos.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm gonna breed bidofo and phione after they hatch.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> i'm gonna breed bidofo and phione after they hatch.


YOU HAVE NO BIDOFO EGGS. They're all regular Bidoofs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

check the previous owner and look at daycare pokemon.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> check the previous owner and look at daycare pokemon.


It doesn't matter. Bidofos can breed Bidoofs. Yours are Bidoofs, because they only need 3000ish Maturity, while Bidofos need 20000ish.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dang.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You can breed Bidofo with Phione? o.o


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got a Bidofo egg. Once I hatch it I'll breed it. Also, does anyone know if Bidofo can be both male and female?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> You can breed Bidofo with Phione? o.o


No. Bidofo is in the Ground and Humanshape Egg Groups, while Phione is in Water 1 and Fairy. Methinks you can breed Ebuns and Zergooses.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				blueturbo said:
			
		

> I've got a Bidofo egg. Once I hatch it I'll breed it. Also, does anyone know if Bidofo can be both male and female?


Male.

Oh, and thanks Nephewjack.


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> blueturbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. My Bidofo shouldn't take too long to hatch but I have school all week...


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSED A SLIME SLUGMA


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm breeding bidofo with zergoose. Its annoying that you cant tell if daycare eggs are bifodo's though. silph scope rip off.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I'm breeding bidofo with zergoose. Its annoying that you cant tell if daycare eggs are bifodo's though. silph scope rip off.


Yeah. There should be more of a difference.
 :'(  You have so many novelties. I'll have to steal some.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as I have hatched a shiny magikarp I'll start breeding them and tell you when I release them.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone click mine please :3


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHERES MY EASTER BUNEARY


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> WHERES MY EASTER BUNEARY


YOU WONT GET ONE IF YOU DONT ASK POLITELY.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one please :0


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any. I'm just saying that if you yell at people, they're not going to be nice to you.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LIAR D:<
*Yells some more*
:3


----------



## Nigel (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just saw an easter buneary in the shelter!!! I didn't take it though coz i already have 2. Did any of you guys get it?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was speaking for the people. Sowwy. When I get one, I'll breed it for you. =D
@Nigel: NOOOOOOOOOO. I was clicking TravisTouchdown.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I just saw an easter buneary in the shelter!!! I didn't take it though coz i already have 2. Did any of you guys get it?


that was supposed to be mine...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm no good at shelter stalking. I always get distracted, plus, whenever there's something rare, I never get it.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

travistouchdown i clicked yours


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOK DOES NOT CLICK BACK. 8 hours enough for ya, nook?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm no good at shelter stalking. I always get distracted, plus, whenever there's something rare, I never get it.


Commander Wymsy just clicked my eggs....Whoa.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's happened to me before. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have any news on events for Novelty Pokemon and such?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any news on events for Novelty Pokemon and such?


Nope. No idea on whether or not we'll have anymore. BUT. We will have at least 2 new novelties eventually. If you go to the image codes (if you wanna know how to get there, ask) the novelties are in the digits 9001 to 9030ish. Two slots are empty.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found some info on events from September 10-13th.

Zapdos
Jirachi
Mystery
Mystery


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought you meant like EBuns and such. I call the real ones Event Eggs, not Novelties. Sorry.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's my bad.
I worded my question wrong xD


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






is this a pokemon?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> is this a pokemon?


That's a novelty kind of egg/Pokemon, if I recall correctly.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. I'm pretty sure at least one of the mysteries is Rayquaysa (sp?), because on another forum where Wymsy posts, people were talking about the event thread voting, and how the wanted Rayquaysa (sp?), and it lost. ANYWAY, she said something along the lines of "I could put both Jirachi and Rayquaysa (sp?) in, for all you know.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> is this a pokemon?


it's dracowymsy.


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nope. No idea on whether or not we'll have anymore. BUT. We will have at least 2 new novelties eventually. If you go to the image codes (if you wanna know how to get there, ask) the novelties are in the digits 9001 to 9030ish. Two slots are empty.


Tell me, please.  :O


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To to your pokedex, then right click an image in there. Then you select "Copy Image Address" and paste that into the URL box. Then you can change the last number to see all the Pokemon. All the novelties are over 9000.


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got 3 rotom eggs. This adds to my collection of proof that god exists.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm leaving now. Clicks probably will not be returned.


----------



## Orange (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hehe, this is on top of someone's journal;

*PLEASE TO BE GIVING ME BACON*


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How much maturity does a Bidofo egg have?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How much maturity does a Bidofo egg have?


20,(something)

A normal Bidoof has 3480, so just hover over a Bidoof and see if it  has more than 3000 maturity.


----------



## Wish (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay good. I almost adopted 4 Bidoofs >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eehe, i know what you mean.




*censored.3.0* I MISSED A CLONE CHARMANDER D=


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John102: If you read this, can you put me on your imaginary list of people who you'll try to breed novelties for once you get your Sliph Scope? I don't care what kind.


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102: If you read this, can you put me on your imaginary list of people who you'll try to breed novelties for once you get your Sliph Scope? I don't care what kind.


yus

Nook-Easter buneary
Nigel-Slime slugma
NephewJack-whatever

if anyone else wants a novelty just request it here/ pm me. Remember though, you're not gauranteed to get one, I'll tell you the time, the rest is up to you.

@xela, I've missed four -.-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YOU FORGOT ME BACK AT PAGE 986 OR SOMETHING TWINNY </3


----------



## John102 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> YOU FORGOT ME BACK AT PAGE 986 OR SOMETHING TWINNY </3


D=

I set it up for 20 posts per page, so you'll need to show me the post, or just tell me what you want again.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can someone click my dragon hatch-lings?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## John102 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

NOVELTIES ARE OVER 9,000!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

School's making me bored of Gpx. D:
So clicks from me are going to die down.

asdfghjkl;
>__<


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Orange (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh, I got another MissingNo..
I could start an army.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

could someone breed zergoose and crystal onix for me?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




i think it needs one more click


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and whats a little man


----------



## Orange (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> i think it needs one more click


Actually, it still needs 3.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it hatched


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a crystal onix egg look like?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> what does a crystal onix egg look like?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thx nigel.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NO WAY!!!!!

I just got clicked full party by Commander Wymsy!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

be a cool kid and click


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> be a cool kid and click


I did, as soon as I saw his name.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commander Wymsy is a SHE.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I meant click me :|


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh. *makes correction*


----------



## John102 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A tan and yellow egg with a red spot on it. The spot shines like a gem.

egg check

lol, nevermind


----------



## John102 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Eh, I got another MissingNo..
> I could start an army.


Do you want any novelties =3

we could try to trade.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you have a item finder, how often will you find items?


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> If you have a item finder, how often will you find items?


Ijust got one, and I seem to find them a bit more often than usual.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

icleek


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got the silph scope, breeding slime slugma now =D

oh and I got this


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine!


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a zubat egg look like?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> What does a zubat egg look like?


i shall give you the pic in a PM


----------



## Soruigi (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLICK MAH EGGIES!!!


----------



## Soruigi (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLICK MAH EGGIES!!!


----------



## Soruigi (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the repeats, my computer lagged


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just rushed to get a zergoose when in reality it was a seviper ;_:


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click meh pl0x :O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Umm click me.

Second link should be my account.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks pl0x. DANG MISSED A BULBA CLONE!!!! *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.3.0* the person who got it before me! *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.3.0* them! sorry, temper tantrum.


----------



## Orange (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet, 7th MissingNo.
2 are still eggs so there could be a shiny.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i missed a manaphy >_>


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Sweet, 7th MissingNo.
> 2 are still eggs so there could be a shiny.


Can you breed crystal onix for me?


----------



## Orange (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. But just like Zergoose (although I gave up on that one) I'm gonna take the first eggs until I have a male.


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Sweet, 7th MissingNo.
> 2 are still eggs so there could be a shiny.


Srsly, if you want to trade I'll breed you any novelty you want.


----------



## Orange (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean abandon a MissingNo.?


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you abandon it and tell me what time you do so I can be ready in the shelter 15 minutes later, and I'll tell you when I abandon the novelty that you want so you can be ready to get it 15 minutes later. It doesn't always work but, it's pretty good.


----------



## Orange (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but I'm not gonna abandon all of them. I don't know in what timezone you live, but your chance is bigger when there aren't many people online.


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 more pages and this thread hits 1000 pages!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you tell me when you dump them?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade with you, for a different pokemon


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

soo . . . my sunset dragon got wings. In fact, there's an Emergancey room for your dragons, dragcave users! It's for eggs/hatchlings that have three days or less.


----------



## Orange (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With me or John?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kinda both, but i dont have a scope


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> soo . . . my sunset dragon got wings. In fact, there's an Emergancey room for your dragons, dragcave users! It's for eggs/hatchlings that have three days or less.


Known about that site for months.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it worth getting first?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to return clicks now to people who clicked me.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just giving other dragcave users a little help.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google EWBD. Excellent site to get views on. Go to "Add Scroll".


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know one for pokemon?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's not suppose to be one, read the rules on gpx


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can some1 trade a staryu egg?


sorry for double posting


----------



## John102 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, most definitely, I've found like two items in the past day, not to mention a manaphy egg too.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's egg guides. So there must be a pokemon clicking website too.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egg guides are being hunted down. All the images they use get replaced by Slime Slugma eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i found a magmarizer and a electrizer in a row. one after another, shouldve sold them but i used them to evolve the 2


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's egg guides i know that haven't "slime slugma'd". i even downloaded one. I think there's one on youtube. They can't change that one. I rely on my downloaded one.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's called copyright infringement.
It's illegal in all 50 states, and they can be sued.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be sued? They should be sued for making a website about pokemon without nintendo's permission! And how am I supposed to be sued? They don't stalk computers.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have Nintendo credited in the copyright section. I also assume they have permission, or they'd be sued by now. You could be sued for admitting it on this thread. that counts as evidence. XD


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what the eggs look like now, i studied a guide before it was found.

not much of the description now, been soooo long.

I looked at one about a week after i joined to get an idea of which is which.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, could you please continue this in a PM?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont know anymore

I opened the 1000th page


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

congrats @pokeboy.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not going to continue the discussion. And I sure as heck dont want to PM nook.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm not going to continue the discussion. And I sure as heck dont want to PM nook.


Good to know that you two are done.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't like guides. They take the fun out of it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicm mine please


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs (will update siggy in a sec.)


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pelase.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please? :O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! my siggy's updated.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. 1,001 pages.
Nice.

Clicky mah Celebi.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a manaphy egg


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> got a manaphy egg


I'm jealous of your team.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me and you're cool.


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Nigel (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got squirtle clone


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please? :O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pelase click my eggs!


----------



## John102 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zapdos egg hasn't come yet has it?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Zapdos egg hasn't come yet has it?


Wymsy isn't online so no.

Just got a Happiny egg, hoping to get a Blissey soon :C


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a question, if you get a zapdos today, will you get any event pokemon for next 3 days?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I have a question, if you get a zapdos today, will you get any event pokemon for next 3 days?


no.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx. So it's likely i'll get an event pokemon. Also, after the eggs come out, be sure to stalk the shelter th next day because a bunch of ppl abandon them. Just like the zergoose eggs.


----------



## John102 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 hour rule.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want another event egg . . . :3


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today's a good day to get an egg. Most poeple'll lock themselves because they want Jirachi. If I get one, I need Moltres to complete my trilogy... >=D


----------



## John102 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Today's a good day to get an egg. Most poeple'll lock themselves because they want Jirachi. If I get one, I need Moltres to complete my trilogy... >=D


i want a zapdos....

although the zapdos was from last event though so I should have gotten it last time.

jirachi, looks like I'll never get you =(


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Today's a good day to get an egg. Most poeple'll lock themselves because they want Jirachi. If I get one, I need Moltres to complete my trilogy... >=D


I know a way how to get all the event pokemon. 1.Create lots of accounts so 3 of them will likely get an egg then wait a few days. 2. Look at the time. 3. Put away some of your pokemon/eggs. 4. Release the eggs. 5. Look at the time again. 6. Wait 15 minutes. 7. GET THEM EGGS!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nook, I see only one problem with your 1st rule. Mulitipule accounts are not allowed.


----------



## John102 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GENIUS!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will anyone know?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sooner or later.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wymsy probably has a system that alerts her when 1 IP has multiple accounts. Then, if they get a legendary then release it, accounts on that IP = B&


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This thread died.

A lot.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> This thread died.
> 
> A lot.


I'm glad it's dead. This thread was always annoying.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10*. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pielover6 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just saying that because you like to go to every unread thread on the new posts and you don't have any pokemon so you go here to this thread and you get bored.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No Zapdos for me.... Kamiko, you have pleased the gods. They have rewarded you.


----------



## John102 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> No Zapdos for me.... Kamiko, you have pleased the gods. They have rewarded you.


*censored.3.0*

i wanted a zapdos

jirachi maybe?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We must pray. I always like the suspense of the mysteries, though.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY FRIGGIN GOD MY SIS GOT A ZAPDOS


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me while I pray to god....


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> No Zapdos for me.... Kamiko, you have pleased the gods. They have rewarded you.


wait, what? *checks party cuz I haven't done that at all*


----------



## Orange (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't get a Zapdos, but I did get a Palkia (hehe).


----------



## Wish (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOO I DIDNT GET A JIRACHI. *CRIES* ;-;


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> NOOO I DIDNT GET A JIRACHI. *CRIES* ;-;


Have they been handed out? I havn't even checked my party...

*crosses fingers*

EDIT:
*suicides cause I didn't get one*

Did anyone here even get one?

They look so cute http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV4AGpjZj


----------



## GenoFan (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey want to see my Zapdos egg? I think this is the link:http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV3AGH0ZN
copy it then paste it and see it and warm it up im so happy  :smile:  :yes:  :yay:  :santagyroid: says great job whoever clicked my eggs :gyroid360move:  :yes:  :yes:  :veryhappy:  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't get anything... YET.

I'm so lazy to clicking back. D:
Excuse me for that.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do you think this picture means? What egg could it be?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SEX ON FIRE.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> What do you think this picture means? What egg could it be?


Well, it looks like it may be a frie type... But not sure, i'm thinking a special type of Ho-oh.... But I doubt it...


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New eeeeeeeggggggssss! Click. Also that's not a Ho-Oh egg. Probably a Novelty.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click :O


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's Heatran, I know it.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs/hatchling!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's Heatran, I know it.


No its not I have a heatran


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be a fire legendary then.

Moltres perhaps?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x. ME WANTS ROTOM


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is heatran






And no moltres was given out in a previous event and it didnt look like that.

It has to be a new novelty.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well the URL has meteor at the end of it.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Novelty? So it's a special species then.

Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yo what's up?
Show some love please ;3


----------



## Orange (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't think the egg looks like that.
I think it's black to keep it secret and the flames are probably a hint.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I bet that we'll know when it hatches.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SITE IS DOWN.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> SITE IS DOWN.


I blame the stupid people that refresh every second to see if they got an egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't me.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, it's back up.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH *censored.2.0* I MISSED THE DAMN RAYQUAZA EGG


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Raquaza was today's event egg, eh? I wonder what tomorrow will be . . .


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ho-oh.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* MISSED AN EB


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* MISSED AN EB


You do realize that this isn't your life, right?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . anyone wanna help my anorith or mew hatch? ^-^U


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you help me hatch my Rotom. GAHHHH IF I MISS ANOTHER EVENT EGG TOMORROW SOMETHING HAS TO MAKE UP FOR IT OR I'LL GO ON AN EMOTIONAL RAGE.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> so . . . anyone wanna help my anorith or mew hatch? ^-^U


Clicked your party ;3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you know I'm getting desprate if I'm asking for people to click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked Travis. Click me.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> If you help me hatch my Rotom. GAHHHH IF I MISS ANOTHER EVENT EGG TOMORROW SOMETHING HAS TO MAKE UP FOR IT OR I'LL GO ON AN EMOTIONAL RAGE.


CLicked yours.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> If you help me hatch my Rotom. GAHHHH IF I MISS ANOTHER EVENT EGG TOMORROW SOMETHING HAS TO MAKE UP FOR IT OR I'LL GO ON AN EMOTIONAL RAGE.


dude, chill. You'll get an event egg, sooner or later

and your top rotom is ready to hatch.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> you know I'm getting desprate if I'm asking for people to click my eggs!


I clicked them.
Now I need you to click mine ;3


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Kamiko. Can someone tell me if I qualify to get an event egg?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Clicked Kamiko. Can someone tell me if I qualify to get an event egg?


uhh everybody does.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone breed Crystal Onix or EB for me?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

trying to click, eat chips, watch Angelic layer, and be on a clan all at the same time! @-@


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV5Zmx0AN

WTH IS THIS.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clicked Nigel ;D


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV5Zmx0AN
> 
> WTH IS THIS.


Rayquaza


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV5Zmx0AN
> 
> WTH IS THIS.


rayquazza


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGV5Zmx0AN
> 
> WTH IS THIS.


Today's event egg, Rayquaza.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*. D: I wanted a jirachi. ;-;


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I have it then?


----------



## Orange (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wasn't Rayquaza #2 in the event poll?


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont want a stupid raquayza. That ******** dragon. ;-;


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait ... Rayquaza is today!?


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait ... Rayquaza is today!?


Sadly. ;-;


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> I dont want a stupid raquayza. That ******** dragon. ;-;


So I can have it then? Tell me when you are going to release it. Remember, 12 hour rule.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You probably wont even get it. -_-


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you sad?

FUIERGBIERBEBRUGBE YEES IM GETTING MY RAYQUAZA EYRGEWY

I EFFING LOVE HIM.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because its ugly. And I wanted a jirachi. This thing better be shiny or im abandoning it.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> You probably wont even get it. -_-


Just tell me when you when you release it. I have to go to the little nook's room. *RAGES IN BATHROOM* Nice job Rockman.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

700 Rayrays have been released.

I WANT MINE NOW WYMSY, KTHXBAI.


----------



## ipodawesum (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it hatches. Just want it for my pokedex.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it hatches? GOD BLESS YOU SAKURA


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SCREW RAYQUAZA.
The even eggs get even more and more ********.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would you guys prefer something else over Rayquaza?

Why does everyone hate him?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post the time your realeasing it here or be banned. lol


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SCREW RAYQUAZA.
> The even eggs get even more and more ********.


GOD DAMN IKR.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. =) Hand over your tbt bells then. XDD


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SCREW RAYQUAZA.
> The even eggs get even more and more ********.


You mad because you didn't get an event egg in the last 4 days too? I feel your pain.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Would you guys prefer something else over Rayquaza?
> 
> Why does everyone hate him?


Bcuz its ugly. And jirachi ftw.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get it I'll pay 500 bells. No lie. If I forget just report me.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will if i get it


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish you could trade eggs tskk tskkk. I want a jirachi so bad,


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*checks clicks* if there's new ones, I'ma clicking back. *goes on clicking spree*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on you got enough good pokemon. Let the newbies get some. lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rayquaza isn't ugly at all.

I'd pick a green Chinese dragon with the power to control the weather over some white alien with a star shaped forehead any day.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Rayquaza isn't ugly at all.
> 
> I'd pick a green Chinese dragon with the power to control the weather over some white alien with a star shaped forehead any day.


I like aliens. =[ And stars.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
I hate the event eggs.

Rayquaza. Jirachi. Zapdos.

The last one better be something good.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your just saying that because you didnt get one


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf. jirachi is lame?!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My friends are right. I DO have an anger problem. *sigh*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAHHHH MISSED A BIDOFO EGG


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> GAHHHH MISSED A BIDOFO EGG


Gawd I hate those sassy things.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*KILLS RAYQUAZA* DIEEE.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never get angry over something trivial like virtual eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed Charizard Clone for me? Please help me calm down. No...no..not again...*RAGES*


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cracks open Phione egg*







Oh look, blue yolk.
Now I can make watery blue scrambled eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did you make that?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, how yummy.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you think?

I just cracked it open.

Yes Miku, yummmmy.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That creeps me out.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm sure sakura will love her new Phione scrambled eggs.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm sure sakura will love her new Phione scrambled eggs.


Oh, yes she will.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm sure sakura will love her new Phione scrambled eggs.


Im not giving you the time for rayquaza anymore. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, try some.

*hands spoonful of watery blue scrambled eggs*


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im allergic to eggs, actually. (Or umm, I get a rash when I eat eggs)


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

These aren't regular scrambled eggs.

_*THEY'RE MAGICAL CALIFORNIA CUT PHIONE EGGS FRESH FROM THE HILLS OF THE MAGICAL COCOON FULL OF FRESH VEGETABLES THAT HAVE BEEN EXAMINED AND TESTED FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS. THEY'RE SUNBATHED TOO. ALL NATURAL SUN STRAIGHT FROM OUTER SPACE. CONTAINS NO TRACE OF PEANUTS, FLUORIDE OR SALMON.*_

I spent $25.99 on these and I'm not letting them go to waste young one. So eat up!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> These aren't regular scrambled eggs.
> 
> _*THEY'RE MAGICAL CALIFORNIA CUT PHIONE EGGS FRESH FROM THE HILLS OF THE MAGICAL COCOON FULL OF FRESH VEGETABLES THAT HAVE BEEN EXAMINED AND TESTED FOR AT LEAST 24 HOURS. THEY'RE SUNBATHED TOO. ALL NATURAL SUN STRAIGHT FROM OUTER SPACE. CONTAINS NO TRACE OF PEANUTS, FLUORIDE OR SALMON.*_
> 
> I spent $25.99 on these and I'm not letting them go to waste young one. So eat up!


lolwat?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, wat.


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hands you 26$* Kden. *Flushes eggs down toilet*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uhh . . . o.o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click good people.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come oooooooon Wymsy.

I want my baby rayray ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One more day left.
Well, I don't really mind about not getting anything.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't even think I'd be so lucky to get a Zapdos egg! I thought my mew egg was going to prevent me from getting an egg!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh sweet
jirachi B)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hrmm, I'll fill up my party for now.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dude. I wanted a Jirachi sooo badly!


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Come on ... I want a Rayquaza.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Come on ... I want a Rayquaza.


They've already been given out.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For now, I'll just try to evolve all my Pokemon.

Edit: Added Bulbasaur&Turtwig to party.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ff, azelf still hasn't hatched ;~;


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've had mew for 6 days short of 2 MONTHS!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I've had mew for 6 days short of 2 MONTHS!


aww man that sucks. I'll take it off your hands for you. 

your welcome


----------



## daveyp1997 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i cant get pokemon cuz i cant pass that stupid test


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=20316


----------



## daveyp1997 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> i cant get pokemon cuz i cant pass that stupid test


finally got it


----------



## daveyp1997 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think its a regi but i dont know here he / she is


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come Rayquaza's name is crossed off then?


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the process of clicking, expecting to be clicked back!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because they've been given out lol. why else would they have a line through them???


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

RockmanEXE (2), daveyp (1), Kamiko (5), Pikabolt (5), Alecks (2), Kagami (2), TravisTouchdown (2), OmegaMikorz (4)


Click up D:<


----------



## John102 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no event eggs for me so far ;~;


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Neither  I havn't gotten one since iv'e joined GPX


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant isn't.

Why ISN'T his name crossed out?


----------



## Wish (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because its a mystery egg so they crossed that out instead of rayquaza.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

RockmanEXE (2), daveyp (1), Kamiko (5), Pikabolt (5), Alecks (2), Kagami (2), TravisTouchdown (2), OmegaMikorz (4), Bobdapeach (5)

I dont even know why I bother to click anymore.... :/


----------



## John102 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> RockmanEXE (2), daveyp (1), Kamiko (5), Pikabolt (5), Alecks (2), Kagami (2), TravisTouchdown (2), OmegaMikorz (4), Bobdapeach (5)
> 
> I dont even know why I bother to click anymore.... :/


You only one clicked me, be grateful that you got any clicks back >.>


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> RockmanEXE (2), daveyp (1), Kamiko (5), Pikabolt (5), Alecks (2), Kagami (2), TravisTouchdown (2), OmegaMikorz (4), Bobdapeach (5)
> 
> I dont even know why I bother to click anymore.... :/


Yeah sorry.

Not clicking until tomorrow.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont let me click the others...


----------



## John102 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to my party page then dimpus

http://gpxplus.net/user/John102


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalms*


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm really pissed.

I didn't get a Rayquaza.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> RockmanEXE (2), daveyp (1), Kamiko (5), Pikabolt (5), Alecks (2), Kagami (2), TravisTouchdown (2), OmegaMikorz (4), Bobdapeach (5)
> 
> I dont even know why I bother to click anymore.... :/


I payed you back XD


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, the rest of you, follow his example... :O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to a party, and I'm at another one right now.
I have a life you know. -__-


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you take that DevilGopher? NO!
Fight back! Take that *Swears* _beep_ of a PikaBolt down!
Noo! PikaBolt fight back! Tackle DevilGopher!


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone else reckon that other mystery egg is a Clone Pikachu, which we discussed when the clones + Mewtwo and Mew were being handed out, and Wymsy didn't hand out the other mystery egg?


----------



## Orange (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Anyone else reckon that other mystery egg is a Clone Pikachu, which we discussed when the clones + Mewtwo and Mew were being handed out, and Wymsy didn't hand out the other mystery egg?


That was Zapdos. Jirachi was voted first and Rayquaza was second in the event poll. I don't know who ended third, but that's gotta be the last mystery.

Or this...


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know that mystery egg was Zapdos? Also I'm quiet sure third place was either Latios or Latias.


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Primal Dialga?
It was Primal Dialga, and I missed out.. As usual!


----------



## Orange (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> How do you know that mystery egg was Zapdos?


Just like the other Pok


----------



## Jake (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blueturbo (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Primal Dialga. Yay.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes you do. But meybe I control it... :O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got an legendary egg 

What is it ??? I didn't notice I had one


----------



## Orange (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I got an legendary egg
> 
> What is it ??? I didn't notice I had one


It's a Zapdos.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So it's a Primal Dialga?
I thought those were already given out?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks

I don't really play alot this game now


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. Just wow.

Are you kidding me!?
I missed out on *ALL* of the events.

WTF WYMSY, WTF.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Are you kidding me!?
> I missed out on *ALL* of the events.
> ...


I haven't got one yet T_T


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Are you kidding me!?
> I missed out on *ALL* of the events.
> ...


I got 1 


But I would prefer have rayquaza


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

justin: i'll breed you some novelties or normal =p

cleeeekkkkk


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> justin: i'll breed you some novelties or normal =p
> 
> cleeeekkkkk


NOVELTY.

THANKIES, I SHALL CLICKETH.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no prob.
just pick from my PC
also I                                     WANT HAPPINY HATCHED >:l


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> no prob.
> just pick from my PC
> also I                                     WANT HAPPINY HATCHED >:l


I dun see any novelties.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh rly
i'll ask john if he could breedya a slime slugma

i want ur clone D:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH *censored.2.0* I MISSED OUT ON ALL THE EVENTS GAHHHHHHHHHHHH I NEED ONE NOW OR I'M GONNA EXPLODE! *RAGES* GAHHHHHHHHH I NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT NOW!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH *censored.2.0* I MISSED OUT ON ALL THE EVENTS GAHHHHHHHHHHHH I NEED ONE NOW OR I'M GONNA EXPLODE! *RAGES* GAHHHHHHHHH I NEED SOMETHING TO MAKE UP FOR IT NOW!


Calm. Down. From the looks of the new message, there might be another event thread this month.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that there's a rule that if you have gotten a pokemon from the last event you don't get one.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That never happens. An for those who don't see what I mean:
The *current* September event (_implies there will be another September one_)is now over. Information on the *next* (_Not next month, *next*_) will be posted sometime soon.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook, you'll get one eventually. Unless you're on a bad luck streak and you get REALLY unlucky. Chances are you'll get one within a year.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Even Wymsy knows it lolol


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could someone at least breed at a time I could go on? I have school you know. My top rotom needs one more click!


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found a reaper cloth near my feet! No....that's just a purple tissue. Who knew a purple tissue was worth so much?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOLOL AZELF TOOK 3 MONTHS 
hoping jirachi hatches quickly


----------



## John102 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> LOLOL AZELF TOOK 3 MONTHS
> hoping jirachi hatches quickly


I haven't gotten a single slime slugma egg from my duo yet ;~;


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;_:

    twinny speed up the breeding process or go get a ditto.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest stealing Nigel's.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me pl0x. I gots another rotom.


----------



## John102 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one guy got 60 regular slugmas before he got a slime slugma...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my mew egg's been an egg for 6 days short of 3 months! ;-;


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We are missing some pokemon in this site. LIke Christmas Stantler and Valentine's Luvdisc. And I don't think there is a regigigas. What do you think should be added?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> We are missing some pokemon in this site. LIke Christmas Stantler and Valentine's Luvdisc. And I don't think there is a regigigas. What do you think should be added?


Christmas... Stantler? Where did you get these ideas?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brain.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda doubt that. That sounds like a thread idea.


----------



## John102 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I found associating brain with nook hilarious.

Pikabolt, how the hell did you get to be on Admiral Cereus's friend list?


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pelase.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sakura, oh sakura.

Where are you?

Click Rayquaza, he'll take you to my party.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleace click!


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shelter is full of easter buneary eggs, I just grabbed 2, one after the other.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are there still some :O .
Click please  .


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> shelter is full of easter buneary eggs, I just grabbed 2, one after the other.


I don't see any.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pelase click my eggs! (will update gpx+ in a minute)


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> shelter is full of easter buneary eggs, I just grabbed 2, one after the other.


Will you breed them after you hatch them? john did you kust release some novelties? If you did I will rage.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im already breeding easter buneary


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a better chance if you breed two of the same pokemon.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will when I get a male one, but for now I'm trying to raise male zangoose to the same level as female zergoose so i can breed a zergoose.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a leftover Buneary can I have it?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have 1 female i dont want and if either of these new eggs hatch to be female i will also be releasing that.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you give me the time? Has to be on a weekend. I have a question. If you get a chest, where do you find the egg? Not that I got a chest. Click me I gots another Phione egg.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno. o.o

I'll be on the computer for a while now guys, so clicks and stuff yes.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now that I got school, I won't be on much. And mother says that too much internet rots your brain. Damn. So if there's like something cool in the shelter and I miss it, don't tell me or I'll rage. BADLY.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Now that I got school, I won't be on much. And mother says that too much internet rots your brain. Damn. So if there's like something cool in the shelter and I miss it, don't tell me or I'll rage. BADLY.


Can you "rage" where we won't be bothered?

kthxbai. DD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD

don't click tuh-morrow


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x. Especially top Rotom. And can someone tell me why I can't breed two Rotom together?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but Mew is only 1710 maturity away!


----------



## Nigel (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> sorry for the double post, but Mew is only 1710 maturity away!


So it will only be a couple more months before it hatches then?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah! 

accually, I bet it'll hatch before the end of this month.


----------



## John102 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like being a mass clicker on thge weekends, I feel as if I've accomplished something =D


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I like being a mass clicker on thge weekends, I feel as if I've accomplished something =D


I can't mass click. I have too short of an attention span.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll probably have a lot of clicking going on on saturday.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but I just missed an easter buneary in the shelter. epic fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I would appreciate some clicks... I need evolutions...


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<a href="http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/1837315"><img src="http://www.pokeplushies.com/images/adoptables/1837315.gif" border="0"><br>Click here to rub the pokeball!</a><br><a href="http://www.pokeplushies.com">Get your own at PokePlushies!</a>


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jarrrad said:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/1837315"><img src="http://www.pokeplushies.com/images/adoptables/1837315.gif" border="0"><br>Click here to rub the pokeball!</a><br><a href="http://www.pokeplushies.com">Get your own at PokePlushies!</a>


lrn2 BBCode


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Click here to rub my sorry ass!
Get your own at Pokeplushies!


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ahh tyvm


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click here to rub my sorry ass!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uhh . . . updated siggy?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








Thought I'd put these here because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked. Please click back.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

most of you already have me added on ya pal pads

so click meh


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked acdude, kamiko, and xela.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked nook.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon hatch-lings


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone tell me why my Phione won't breed?


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone tell me where Darth has been latley? I havn't seen him on in ages!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darth has a life, y'know...

Nook, Phiones don't breed.
Manaphyx____ make Phiones.
Phionex____ won't make anything.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me why my Phione won't breed?


you can't breed to none gendered pokemon, find a pokemon with a same egg group (with a gender) and breed it with that


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH GOD MEW READY TO HATCH


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH GOD MEW READY TO HATCH


no, duh. It's already hatched, so . . . please don't bug me about it.


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Guess what I found another one of?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Guess what I found another one of?


I can't figure it out.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Guess what I found another one of?


i missed a primal dialga and a squirtle clone yesterday within the same time period im Angry!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my pink burmy must have only one click left!


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.<

you missed a primal dialga? That's tough luck.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*lurks in shelter for any legendary or nolvety*


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> *lurks in shelter for any legendary or nolvety*


doubt it, all i see is Phiones...


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a easter Buneary.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> I missed a easter Buneary.


I feel your pain.

I missed one yesterday. I was so sad that I didn't get it.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Phione egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TF.

I never get anything good.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Click my Phione egg.


clicked. please click back.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX has been lagging lately on my computer.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> GPX has been lagging lately on my computer.


Blame all the users then.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John's Bulba Clone is ready to hatch! Breed them nao.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post, but....EVENT!


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John's Bulba Clone is ready to hatch! Breed them nao.


No, especially not for a one clicker.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice Bulba clone, twinny.

I'm training my Regice now.


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Nice Bulba clone, twinny.
> 
> I'm training my Regice now.


I has tew

unfortanatley gays can't make eggs, so imma have to use my regular bulba for breeding.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can make my Pimposaur army now c:


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but....EVENT!


Good find.
But I never get event eggs!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer up chap

Who knows, you might get lucky.


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowl. 

Thanks for boosting my confidence!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Site is down nao. Dang.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c:

Also, you can't get an egg with your party full.


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My party only has 5 pokemon...

The Torchic isn't off GPX it's off Cyndaquils Egg Farm.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ok.

Have you always had 5? Do you mass-click?


----------



## Jake (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to have 3, and what's Mass Click?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicking people for every single second every time you go on gpxplus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click more than 100-250


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 Pokemon in the shelter! Not very common.


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

there was like 20 a minute ago....


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> there was like 20 a minute ago....


Was there any good ones?


----------



## John102 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mewtwo, primal dialga, zergoose, a few shinies, slime slugma.....


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone got banned. Server lag. Dang.


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use to.


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What! That was when I was eatin my lunch! Noo!!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I have been stalking the shelter since an hour ago. I saw none of those things. Who wants to bet that I will get an event pokemon from the next event?


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get one, i'll kill you!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet 200 bells I will get one!


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes you so certain you'll get one?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that I have missed the last 2 events and 3 is a lucky number.


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I joined in April, and I havn't gotten one yet...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants to click me even though I won't be on tomorrow because I know you'll click me because you're awesome?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Who wants to click me even though I won't be on tomorrow because I know you'll click me because you're awesome?


me!1


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, anyone else? 

Going to an Anime Con tomorrow, so no click backs probably.

Well, there's a slight chance I may click back before reset.
Depends if I'm not feeling lazy. xP

Not feeling lazy now, so I'll click Pal Pad.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found ANOTHER reaper cloth.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I found ANOTHER reaper cloth.


good


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't I get something else? Like a Big Pearl? All clicked. Nao breed Bulba clone. I might even give you some bells.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>:C

I WANT A *censored.3.0*IN' RAYQUAZA.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> >:C
> 
> I WANT A *censored.3.0*IN' RAYQUAZA.


I want you mom.

@nook I'm breeding slime slugma atm.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well can you make it so everyone can see it? And how many bells do you want if I do get one?


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1,000


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no! 200 bells.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAHHHHH MISSED BULBA CLONE RAGE RAGE RAGE RAGE RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MUST EXTERMINATE EGG STEALER! Sorry for double post. I wanna go to sleep now....and go to my happy place....


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okayy, so I'm going to be on most of the day.

Not going to the con today.
Cause my friend doesn't know how to plan ahead. D:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!


Clicked, click plox


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So when are you gonna release those slime slugmas?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll throw my bells in that hat.
o, and im clicking now


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking back . . .

john102, you click 4/6 of my pokemon.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSED A CHAR CLONE RAGE RAGE RAGE *censored 3.0* THE PERSON WHO STOLE IT FROM ME! Can anyone make me happy again?


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> clicking back . . .
> 
> john102, you click 4/6 of my pokemon.


don't know how I missed them , got the rest of them though.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> MISSED A CHAR CLONE RAGE RAGE RAGE *censored 3.0* THE PERSON WHO STOLE IT FROM ME! Can anyone make me happy again?


I'll breed my Charizard clone once I get another Charizard.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> MISSED A CHAR CLONE RAGE RAGE RAGE *censored 3.0* THE PERSON WHO STOLE IT FROM ME! Can anyone make me happy again?


Dude, they're only virtual.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EBWBRHAEWBR I WANT A *censored.3.0*ING RAYQUAZA.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO RAYQUAZA FTW


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLSFKLZNFJSBFHJEBF

FU*************************K


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WUNT SOMETHING TO MAKE ME SPESHUL. 
Last legendary/novelty I got was about 3 months ago. D:


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....

I rest my case.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

I love messing with you.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLARGH.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLARGHARGHMRPHBLEGEG.
I WUNNA BE SPESHUL.
XD


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Bidoof, he'll take you to my party.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what my other egg is >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone know what my other egg is >_>


Um... Darkrai and Primal Dialga.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Anyone know what my other egg is >_>


It's a Bagon egg. Bagon sucks.

EDIT: Damn you Nephewjack


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either I'm going blind, or you're trying to get him to abandon one.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desperate much?

How about getting other eggs instead of Rotom and Phione? o.e
That should make your life easier.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Bidoof can do things that your Bidoof can't.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Celebi. It will take you to my party.

Clicked your party, Rockman.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't they release a Primal Dialga already?
Also,  I'm not going to abandon an egg that I get on events.
I'm not that dumb.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

One of the words in my sig should lead to my party.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me. And I will pay TBT bells for any novelty, shiny, or legends you abandon.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shweet! I just got a Lustrous Orb!


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Shweet! I just got a Lustrous Orb!


O.O

Are ya gonna sell it?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, then get an Amulet Coin or a Shelter Pass.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably. and get a Itemfinder or an Amulet coin. idk which, though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not dumb period.

:3

click.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wouldn't get an amulet coin because you don't click enough for it to be used efficiently (no offense) and I got an itemfinder, but it doesn't seem to work well at all....

imo, you should go for the palkia, but the next best choice would be an item finder.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, you're right.
An itemfinder never works for me. D;

I missed a Cresselia a few months ago. >__<


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jeez, I've been poking around people's parties and PCs and such, and I must really suck at Shelter/Lab stalking.


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I think I've gotten like only one item since I got my itemfinder....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"go for the Palkia"

what do you mean by that? *confused*


----------



## John102 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, well, when you get that orb you can use it and a palkia will appear in the lab, there's not a 100% chance you'll get it, but it will appear in the lab....


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUMMON IT! If you do summon it, tell me when you will.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

. . . uhh . . . once I have an open slot in my party.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You... got... a.. chest? Excuse me.
*bangs head against wall repeatedly*
I feel better now.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> You... got... a.. chest? Excuse me.
> *bangs head against wall repeatedly*
> I feel better now.


*hits head with hammer repeatedly* 
I feel better too. *throws a temper tantrum* 
NOW I feel better.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . click, I'll click back as long as I'm on.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your head is going to end up like this I bet.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click te Celebi please.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I only headbang occasionally.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So far, I only got one Easter Buneary egg to come out. D;


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> So far, I only got one Easter Buneary egg to come out. D;


Any zergoose? Let us help you. Take your Zergoose out, let us level it up, AND VOILA! They are now the same level and produce more eggs!


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> So far, I only got one Easter Buneary egg to come out. D;


My invisible novelties haven't made anything either. OR MAYBE THEIR EGGS ARE INVISIBLE.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep on missing out on events. D:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're only 2 levels apart.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? The closer the levels are, the more eggs they will make.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zergoose levels faster than Easter Buneary.
Easter Buneary takes a lot longer than Zergoose to level up.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook, i have 2 easter bunearys i wanna get rid of, just tell me when your online and we can set up a time to release them.


----------



## Jake (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, you better click the rest of my pokemon if you want clicked back.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nook, you better click the rest of my pokemon if you want clicked back.


good boy.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Kamiko and John.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked nook.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just out of curiosity . . . what's Palkia's egg discription?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the triple post, but I used my orb . . . I didn't even see my egg . . . DX


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> sorry for the triple post, but I used my orb . . . I didn't even see my egg . . . DX


it appears in the lab....in description form...with the rest of the pokes...

when did you use it?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

6 minutes ago.


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> 6 minutes ago.


meh, it's gone now....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet some user is like: "Yay! I just stole someone's Palkia!" or "I just got a Palkia! YAY!!!!" or something like that . . . *depressed*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gnome turns on the victory music for no reasoning.
http://www.youtube.com/v/x5zdpE9dNJw&autoplay=1


----------



## John102 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know, if you didn't fully understand how it worked you coulda asked....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I knew . . . you click on your item . . . you snag the egg when It shows up . . . and then you're on your merry way . . .


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

someone, please, TURN OFF THE MUSIC! @-@


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleace click!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Celebi please.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click?:O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sentret is super close to hatching!


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG THERE IS A MASS PHONIE OUTBREAK IN SHELTER <3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I already have one, but thanks anywho.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> OMG THERE IS A MASS PHONIE OUTBREAK IN SHELTER <3


OMG NO ONE LIKES PHIONE ANYMORE

Get Rotom instead. It looks cooler and has better stats.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang double post.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, you double posted.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rotom's laaaame.

Smeargle's what's in. xD


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . what egg should I get if i don't get one from the event?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> so . . . what egg should I get if i don't get one from the event?


Something that's not Rotom or Phione please. o.e


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'll get a pie egg. XD


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whats the new event?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Whats the new event?


 event.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

I decided to leave my Gardevoir in my PC for the Killer Mareep.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hi everyone im back because of something dumb my account got deleted click please!!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, why'd you only click my Zapdos egg?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uh...

click please?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dammit accidentally got a egg from the lab.Click all but the Cubone egg.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Dammit accidentally got a lab from the shelter. Click all but the Cubone egg.


You might as well take the chance to hatch it since you already have it.
And you have two extra spaces in your party.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't like Cubone.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking back . . . slowly.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY FRIGGIN GOD COMMANDER WYMSY CLICKED. ALL. MY. EGGS.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY FRIGGIN GOD COMMANDER WYMSY CLICKED. ALL. MY. EGGS.


Cool.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY FRIGGIN GOD COMMANDER WYMSY CLICKED. ALL. MY. EGGS.


Lucky sun of a gun.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uh just wanted to tell you thats not his defense form this is


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY FRIGGIN GOD COMMANDER WYMSY CLICKED. ALL. MY. EGGS.


So? I've been clicked TWICE in the past month.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY FRIGGIN GOD COMMANDER WYMSY CLICKED. ALL. MY. EGGS.


Did you click her party back?
I have a feeling you didn't. Cause you only return 1 clicks.

Linked word in sig leads to my party guys.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY FRIGGIN GOD MISSED AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY FRIGGIN GOD MISSED AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG


Wow, you have horrible luck.


----------



## Happy-Days (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




click please


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least I got a hatched Missingno. from the shelter before. That's not terrible luck.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. My Phione and top Rotom eggs need a few more clicks. And Nigel, when are you gonna release those unneeded EB's? PM me the time.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I bred myself a Rotom egg!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Celebi plox. I wanna hatch my Larvitar, Turtwig, and Phione. xD


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Click my Celebi plox. I wanna hatch my Larvitar, Turtwig, and Phione. xD


If you promise to breed Phione after it hatches.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll release one now.

I released it at 12:34 server time so it should be in the shelter at exactly 12:59 server time. It takes 25 mins.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I'll release one now.
> 
> I released it at 12:34 server time so it should be in the shelter at exactly 12:59 server time. It takes 25 mins.


Isn't it 15 minutes?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you click my eggs, I'll click back (in the processes of clicking back right now)


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ooh, I just found a Bulbasaur egg in the shelter. 

Click please. xD

@nook: Don't you have a bunch of Phiones already?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook, to be honest, you REALLY don't deserve clicks.

one click back? seriously? aren't you on a computer longer then anyone else?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darn it, I'll be gone... Oh well. Clicks are appreciated. I'll try and repay the faor when I get back.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i went to abandon it it said 25


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.25 hours means 1/4 hours which is 15 minutes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.< DOH!

I just saw one, Idk if it was yours, but I didn't have any party room. 

Lesson 1: Always, ALWAYS go to the shelter with a spot or two open...


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, in that case look for it at 12.49 server time.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means....if you missed it....I MISSED IT! RAGE RAGE RAGE ANGER PROBLEMS ACTIVATE


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






What kind of egg is that?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What kind of egg is that?


Beldum


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What kind of egg is that?


Beldum.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey nook, guess what I found?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey nook, guess what I found?


RAGE RAGE RAGE NIGEL PM ME FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I love you nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sniff* I'll never get an Easter Buneary. *sniff*


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey nook, guess what I found?


lol congratz. Take care of her.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a her!?
Cool. Thanks Nigel ;D


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> *sniff* I'll never get an Easter Buneary. *sniff*


Lol, poor Nook.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, I think you should go tear up your bed and pillow.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Nook, I think you should go tear up your bed and pillow.


I did.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Nigel, think you I could get an Easter buneary egg?

BTW, I'll be clicking full parties from now on.
Don't ask why.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your party, Rockman.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Clicked your party, Rockman.


Already clicked full party.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Nigel, think you I could get an Easter buneary egg?
> 
> BTW, I'll be clicking full parties from now on.
> Don't ask why.


Yeah, I have one easter buneary i need to give to nook, then i can breed you one.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*high five*

Thanks.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you PM me the time then?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but *censored.2.0* MISSED AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG, CRYSTAL ONIX EGG, AND A LEAFEON! RAGE RAGE RAGE


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but *censored.2.0* MISSED AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG, CRYSTAL ONIX EGG, AND A LEAFEON! RAGE RAGE RAGE


CALM THE *censored.3.0* DOWN NOOK.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL ONCE SOMETHING MAKES UP FOR IT


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh look a Primal Dialga egg! YES! _*<big>YES!</big>*_


<small><small><small><small><small><small>just kidding!</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

that's what you get for one clicking nook


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh look a Primal Dialga egg! YES! _*<big>YES!</big>*_
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>just kidding!</small></small></small></small></small></small>


I won't fall for that. No one's that stupid to release it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nothing to do now, so click guys.
Linked word in sig leads to my party.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Nothing to do now, so click guys.
> ]Clicked Pika. FULL. How do you like that now, karma?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm still not first on yo pimp list trevor >;c


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> i'm still not first on yo pimp list trevor >;c


FINE.
But I have other friends too. D:


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CURSE YOU SCHWIMM


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook One minute ago Post #10484

Gyroid
*Posts:
1,337
*

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> ook One minute ago Post #10484
> 
> Gyroid
> *Posts:
> ...


So what if I have that many posts?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how nice.

you don't get the joke.


----------



## easpa (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click them please! I'll click back.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nook One minute ago Post #10484
> 
> Gyroid
> *Posts:
> ...


Nook is not 1337. HAX.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> how nice.
> 
> you don't get the joke.


Oh i get it now. Yay I finally discovered a gyroid! The Nookoid! DANG MISSED A ZERGOOSE. Can't you see how I didn't say egg?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S A SIGN, GET SOME DIFFERENT POKEMON.

Click guys, I'm waiting.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a moon stone....that nearly scared me to death.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I found a moon stone....that nearly scared me to death.


How is a Moon Stone scary? o.o


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a manahpy in the shelter.

not too upset though, i already have one.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Missed a manahpy in the shelter.
> 
> not too upset though, i already have one.


THAT MEANS I MISSED IT TOO


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAWWW THAT'S JUST TOO BAD.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets hope by "missing a manaphy in the shelter", he means, "I went in the shelter, I saw a manaphy egg where they normally appear."


----------



## Nigel (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, saw an actual Manaphy running round in shelter.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAGE RAGE RAGE RAGE OH DAMN YOU MANAPHY STEALER!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman, can you click my whole party? >.>


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You click my party (set #2 of eggs) and I click your party.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Rockman, can you click my whole party? >.>


No.





I did just now. :>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Clicked Kamiko.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Pikabolt.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my new Phione egg. A couple minutes of Shelter surfing and I finally found one.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Please click my new Phione egg. A couple minutes of Shelter surfing and I finally found one.


Want me to breed for you?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I edited my siggy. first 4 are Dragcave, the others are gpx+.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Just axin.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't you want more?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda, but then it loses its rarity. I'd probably just donate it to the shelter. I'm fine. I'm just waiting for the October event(s).


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That little "It is a mystery" next to October 4th is killing me.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you figured out my plan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> That little "It is a mystery" next to October 4th is killing me.


IT'S GONNA BE A KILLER MAREEP!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Added a Growlithe egg to my party.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Added a Growlithe egg to my party.


clicked


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

will add my last egg that I haven't added yet in 2 seconds.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAYZ NEW NOVELTY/I doubt it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I the only one slightly disturbed by this?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun think so. I looked through the novelty image codes, and didn't find anything new.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Took Ivysaur out, added Wailmer.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EB BOOYAH!


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Am I the only one slightly disturbed by this?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


You mean this?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how Wymsy's mind is twisted. <3
(Well, if she thought of the idea.)


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be cool if Killer Mareep was a real Novelty. Or will it be...


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found 2 Shadow Pokemon in the Shelter.

Kidding. 

Anyway, that Killer Mareep is the hint for October?
What's next? H1N1 Grumpig? Rabies Granbull? Mad Cow Miltank/Tauros?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Valentine's Luvdisc? Christmas Stantler?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I like mysteries.
I'll wait on October 4th.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I like mysteries.
> I'll wait on October 4th.


Well......I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Valentine's Luvdisc? Christmas Stantler?


HOW COULD YOU FORGET DELIBIRD! D;<


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christmas Delibird?


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it fits 'cause it drops off presents and stuff. xD


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense, but Stantler fits the "Reindeer" concept.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But Delibird can fly and deliver presents on his own. <3


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, so it's like the Pokemon's Santa. XD Except there's a bunch of them.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Yeah, so it's like the Pokemon's Santa. XD Except there's a bunch of them.


Over 1000's Santas. That would rock. And I wonder why no one has mentioned my new EB egg.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Yeah, so it's like the Pokemon's Santa. XD Except there's a bunch of them.


Maybe they all formed a secret alliance.

Like Nurse Joy and Officer jenny.

OH GOD.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clones? I think so.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLOX


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll be offline later, going somewhere with my mom.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> CLICK PLOX


Licked John. And how many Slime Slugma eggs have you produced?


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only those two, I'm breeding Clone Bulbasaur for a friend right now.

Edit: Nook I'm proud of you, you actually clicked my whole party.

*gives cookie*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed clones for me too?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my poocheyena and my Glameow (I think) are so close to hatching!


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a whole bunch of people I have to attend to first.

At the top of my list are profess and nigel, then there xela, and a few other people, so.... it will be a while nook.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please everyone would really apreciate it


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what I found.







He's all mine.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Look what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




```
[img]http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2483/killermareep.png[/img]
```
lol Killer Mareep fail


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's going to kill you for saying that.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's an updated version.
If you get real close, you can see how mad he is.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

(Rockman, I just finally got your avatar! LOL!!!)

My eggs are awesome, eh?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> (Rockman, I just finally got your avatar! LOL!!!)
> 
> My eggs are awesome, eh?


(Really? XD)

Lucky. I WANT YOUR ZAPDOS.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll pay you 2000 bells if you release that Zapdos. But you have to tell me when you release it.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I'll pay you 2000 bells if you release that Zapdos. But you have to tell me when you release it.


*facepalm*

Why do you stop begging?
It's a legendary, she won't release it.

Just be patient and wait for the October event.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, which October event are you most excited for?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLicky the sprite in my signature to go to my party c:


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itsamystery. It's a newly discovered pokemon.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I'll pay you 2000 bells if you release that Zapdos. But you have to tell me when you release it.


Me? Release it? Never in a gazillion years. Or until the day I die. Even then, probably not.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(now that u've changed it, no. and sorry for the double post)

Want all you want, you'll never get mine.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





=3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> =3


DAMNIT

nice slime macargo


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and this guy arranged like 5 trades, this one finally worked. Now I have to give him a bulba clone though but none will breed >.<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Bulba clone too. 

I need it for Pimposaur army.

I'VE BEEN PLANNING THIS FOR A WHILE JAWN >;C


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were trading? Then in that case I won't rage.


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I want a Bulba clone too.
> 
> I need it for Pimposaur army.
> 
> I'VE BEEN PLANNING THIS FOR A WHILE JAWN >;C


oic

@nook you shouldn't rage over an 80x80 sprite of a pokemon.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, um.

yeah.

i'll be stalking your daycare for a bit :c

@nook remark: or the data of a sprite in your electronic party


----------



## John102 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be after the guy I need to trade with. Then after I give nigel a slime slugma I'll give you one, dealio?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woo ;D

i wish i could give you something, but my luck with the shelter isn't too  great :\


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0*

i missed a crystal onix


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*
> 
> i missed a crystal onix


Me too. I feel your pain bro. RAGE


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want one


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't rage though.
just a slight curse
C:


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't lie, i saw YOU


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't even get what your'e all arguing about...


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a killer flaffy too.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How about you guys just ask these guys?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How about you guys just ask these guys?


You need to have a Novelty to join... :/
I've decided to mass click today for once, if my mom doesn't make me get off.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you need a novelty to request for one.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What, no one cares about my Killer sheep?


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you do.
@Nephewjack, if you can get as many interactions as I did today I'll give you a slime slugma 
@Rockman, no. =3


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 1. If you wanna request something you have to be a member and you must return the favor. If you're not a member, but you still want to request, go to The Elite Daycarers, ask someone or of course you can stalk the thread for the drop time of some novelty eggs.


Returning the favor means breeding a novelty, and you have to be a member, which means you need a novelty.
@John: So, 2,695?
.... FOR PUDDING.
I have a feeling that won't be happening, but I'll try. Stupid Internet.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone breed me a Slime Slugma?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just realized that those 2697 clicks John wants from me are more than I've ever done combined.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone tell me why Spiritomb and Rotom don't like each other very much?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nyrgh. Only 212 interactions, and it's been a long time clicking. Or it feels like it. There's got to be a trick to this.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nyrgh. Only 212 interactions, and it's been a long time clicking. Or it feels like it. There's got to be a trick to this.


I remember some kind of software that clicks everyone online. Someone was talking about it on Bulbagarden.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cheating.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout I bribe you with some TeeBeeTee Bells, or something you want to lower that total a bit :3


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gawd, now I want an easter buneary.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Gawd, now I want an easter buneary.


I can breed you one once mine hatches.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel told me he'd breed one for me.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. And I was thinking of a novelty. The Slime Ditto. It's a Blue Ditto made of slime. I was looking at your avi.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but shiny ditto is blue


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Slowpoke gets his own video game.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Slime Ditto will be green. Shiny Slime Ditto will be Red.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Killer Mareep will have a green tint.
Shiny Killer Flaffy will have a red/green tint.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've decided to take a break from the mass click that I'm failing at. Shiny Dragonite... *drools*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hah, only on Easter Buneary came out during breeding.
Not going to be on for the rest of the day probably.

Clicks are appreciated though.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
xDD


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooo

gah, we're never on at the same time.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@John: I now realize I suck at mass clicking and most likely won't get to 2,697. 
FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
Can I bribe you with something?


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> @John: I now realize I suck at mass clicking and most likely won't get to 2,697.
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
> Can I bribe you with something?


No, you will now have to wait your turn.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Fien.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So will anyone breed me a Slime Slugma?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

me maybe if i get one


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone that has a Slime Slugma to breed?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noob question ahoy!

How do you display eggs in your siggy? I tried putting it in an image but its unclickable  *waits for people to laugh*


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Noob question ahoy!
> 
> How do you display eggs in your siggy? I tried putting it in an image but its unclickable  *waits for people to laugh*


There's an option in you party page to get the "Party image codes"
Just click that, and the image code will appear. Then copy and paste to you signature.
Just change it whenever you get a new egg or place a Pokemon in the PC.


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Noob question ahoy!
> 
> How do you display eggs in your siggy? I tried putting it in an image but its unclickable  *waits for people to laugh*


Lol, I find your sig hilarious.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 
Click my eggs nao.


----------



## John102 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/ZGZ3Awt4BD

Yay, I breed that.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/ZGZ3Awt4BD
> 
> Yay, I breed that.


DAMN I MISSED IT


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/ZGZ3Awt4BD
> 
> Yay, I breed that.


I love how he's like,  "I found a Slime Slugma in the shelter!!!" and then shoves it in his PC.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You click mine, I click yours


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> You click mine, I click yours


Clicked. Nao click mine. Full click me when I full click you. NAO.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aww I missed a Cyndaquil in the Shelter :'(


EDIT: Clicked em all now 

Does anyone know what these eggs are?

A brown egg with several dark stripes. It's cold to the touch
A grey egg that could easily be mistaken for a rock. It's almost impossible to lift. 
A brown egg with several grey spots on it. The spots form a pattern. It's a bit on the heavy side. 
A blue and purple egg. Sometimes makes a quiet screech-like noise if it's touched


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Aww I missed a Cyndaquil in the Shelter :'(
> 
> 
> EDIT: Clicked em all now
> ...


Google 'em one by one.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post.Clicked John. And top Rotom egg needs a few more clicks.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a Mareep egg look like?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone explain how to do that chart thing that TravisTouchdown has in his shop?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain how to do that chart thing that TravisTouchdown has in his shop?


Wrong thread. Try asking a mod or something.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever. Travis comes her a lot, and I thought I'd mention his name, because I know he knows.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone wanna answer mah question?

:<


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman:


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Rockman:




thanks.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[ table= 3,,1]  -[c]-[c]-[c] [/ table] 

Remove the spaces and fill the "-" with information.

3 is the number of columns, and 1 is the number of rows per column. Feel free to change the row and column number.

The "[c]" are what keeps the information divided.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked some of John's.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but I got a rotom egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Rockman:


That's a Surskit egg.....


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click meh Celebi.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong.

it's a mareep egg.

Surskit doesn't have the gray on the side, and the yellow on top doesn't go down that far.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked Hastumiku. please click back. (sorry for the double post.)


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pokeboy, please click back.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my zapdos to hatch . . .


----------



## Arch Angel (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool Eggs!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs now plz 

Also, what's that green egg with the scowling face and big teeth on it? I keep seeing it in the shelter :S


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

K, clicked all yours, click back plz.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked people.
Click back :c

Come on, I wanna get a Blissey and Jirachi already D:<


----------



## Hiro (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Released an Easter Buneary Egg.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Released an Easter Buneary Egg.


Hopefully nook gets it so he won't rage. XD

Click mah Celebi. It leads to my party.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Released an Easter Buneary Egg.


Phew. I already got one. YES I WON'T RAGE!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So what? I've missed an eb egg, and look at me, I didn't get ticked off about it.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey everyone click mine please!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh pokemon eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click meh pokemon eggs.


Clicked pokeboy.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked, while you were clicking me


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> clicked, while you were clicking me


Can you save an EB egg for me?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i dont have a Scope to tell but i just now (while typing this) donated 3 eggs produced by the 2.,

they produce 3 eggs about every 3 hours


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well i dont have a Scope to tell but i just now (while typing this) donated 3 eggs produced by the 2.,
> 
> they produce 3 eggs about every 3 hours


What's the release time?


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ASDF.

CAN'T WAIT FOR OCTOBER.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicking back everyone that clicked me while I was idle.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Frrrrrrrrrrrrr.

I'd do anything for a Dracowymsy egg but I know I'll never get one due to my luck percentage being very, very low.

And by that I mean, I never win anything or get any surprises.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys go click, while I'm on.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Guys go click, while I'm on.


Clicked.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post. Please click. And can someone breed a Zergoose for me?

EDIT:YESH SECOND NOVELTY.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tom's Manahpy has pokerus!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post. Please click. And can someone breed a Zergoose for me?
> 
> EDIT:YESH SECOND NOVELTY.


fffffffffffffffffff-

>.> -Curses at how I can't find a single novelty yet he can find two-

@Nigel: Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still waiting on that Easter Buneary egg, Nigel.

Just tell me when you've made the egg, I'm patient.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Still waiting on that Easter Buneary egg, Nigel.
> 
> Just tell me when you've made the egg, I'm patient.


im not even breeding them yet. im breeding zergoose.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK TEH DAMNED ZOMBIES IN MY SIGNATURE!

kthxbai. c:


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy now?


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click mine nook ;P


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thx nook


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. I'm trying to Evolve all of my pokemon. I'm close with Grimer, Ponyta, and Larvitar.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click mine please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Clicked, click mine please


I will. 

Note: Got a Rotom Egg. Please click.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, clicked xD
And thanks for making the crack on mudkip egg


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drools*

Can I have one of those then?
I hate noobs and me and Zergoose would get along just fine.

C:


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked your stuff Rockman xD


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Clicked your stuff Rockman xD


Thanks, I'll be sure to do the same.

Can you believe Wymsy said "No" to a GPX Trading application?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???

What do you mean? Oh, and thanks, Ryan, for the crack on the Phione egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't be so much easier if we could trade eggs rather than just throwing them into the shelter?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea... Did you pm them about that or something?


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Np, BB 

And thx Rockman for the crack


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs nao plz. Make Magikarp hatch. BTW whats that egg that has a green colour scheme, and has a scowling face on it? That has two teeth sticking out? I see it in the shelter alot.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yourz, click mine nao


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I didn't.

I was looking at a topic someone made on the GPX forums.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Click my eggs nao plz. Make Magikarp hatch. BTW whats that egg that has a green colour scheme, and has a scowling face on it? That has two teeth sticking out? I see it in the shelter alot.


Scyther


----------



## Nigel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No because they dont want you to be able to trade. That would ruin the whole game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Because then you could complete your Dex by just trading. Not much fun in that.


----------



## Orange (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't get it. I put 2 Crystal Onix together in the Daycare, different gender, 1 level difference. After 4 days it still says; The two Pok


----------



## Nigel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I don't get it. I put 2 Crystal Onix together in the Daycare, different gender, 1 level difference. After 4 days it still says; The two Pok


----------



## Orange (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. I put 2 Crystal Onix together in the Daycare, different gender, 1 level difference. After 4 days it still says; The two Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're right.

That would possibly ruin it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's the black egg with the Purple "S" that I just got? Seviper?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What's the black egg with the Purple "S" that I just got? Seviper?


yea


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs and pokemon please!!!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Going to be on for a while, so click guys.

I'll click the people who clicked me first, then Pal Pad.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLOX!!!


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






What egg is that again?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickzys ploxorz!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What egg is that again?


Clamperl I think.

Edit: Dumped my second Easter Buneary. >.>


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . back and clicking?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. I probably won't click back right now because I'm doing this secretly. I promise I will click back later.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> click pl0x.


Why add me to your Pal Pad?
I'm just wondering. o.o

Oh yeah, people who don't go on enough will be deleted from my Pal Pad.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Added pikabolt to pal pad.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a stardust and sold it.


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Out of randomness, I clicked Pikabolt and xeladude.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.

Click mine pl0x


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do i get pokemon i love pokemon please pm my how to


----------



## easpa (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine!


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click mine.


----------



## easpa (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Done


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click meh, I click you. Tell us if you clicky =3


----------



## Hiro (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click back


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post, but Zapdos is just 134 maturity to hatching!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but Zapdos is just 134 maturity to hatching!


Ready to hatch. And clicks pl0x.  
And when I'm done collecting Rotom, what should I collect next? Not Phione.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's hatched, like an hour ago.

I say . . . Eevee.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang you Ctrl+F5! And I hate Eevee. I should try Easter Buneary, but I can't afford a Silph Scope.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try massclicking then.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then try some other pokemon you like that's easy to get.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And cool at the same time?

Doesn't anyone think that this sucks?


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stupid, its been fine the way it is. the only reason why they put this up is because they want more interactions. people that can't get on a lot would loose their eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Including my sis. and she LOVES her Zapdos. Hey, lets click her's right now. gpxplus.net/user/acfan  

And lets hope I get an event egg and don't rage.


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

your sis is going to have click A Lot. but its only a matter of time before they start complaining


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.


your clicked


----------



## John102 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





olook who bred that.


----------



## Jake (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> olook who bred that.


I did


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh noes.

The site is down for maintenance.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Click


You need a free space in your party if you wanna get an event egg today.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one free space, but I don't know if I'll get one. We have from October 1st-4th. 

Clicks please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! *checks party for event egg that I highly doubt I'll get*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post, but I just found another orb! ^-^ O.O 8D


----------



## Hiro (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked yours, Kamiko.
Click mine,


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Ryan


----------



## Hiro (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked back xD


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really don't want Regirock, Registeel or Mesprit.

Guess I'll just have to wait until October 4th.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . what does a Griseous Orb do?


----------



## John102 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> so . . . what does a Griseous Orb do?


It summons giratina.

This time will you tell me when you use it though so there's a greater chance that someone from TBT will get it at least instead of some random person? If you do tell me when you use it, I'll breed you a slime slugma for free =3


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Gets ready to look at the lab*

EDIT: I hate though how you have to have it in the Lab, some randomer might get the egg and not have done anything to get it. Why can't you get the egg, rather than hope you see YOUR egg in the lab?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder what the event egg for Oct. 4th will be ...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE!!!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shweet.

I'll do that. but this time, I'd better get it, if not . . . I might not recover from it as fast as I did with Palkia . . .


----------



## John102 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aight, whenever you use it pm me via TBT, or GTS.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

edited siggy. have Seel and wynaught.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

REGIROCK EGGEHS NAO?
In DC news, none of my golds or silvers are being shmexy. D:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol @ some guy on gpx+.

He has a kyogre egg that was snagged today! but he haz 3 pokemon . . . :/


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need to name a Shinx "Edward Cullen".
Description of Shinx: 
"Shinx's forelegs have a muscle-based system of generating electricity. Its body shines if endangered. All of its fur dazzles if danger is sensed. It flees while the foe is momentarily blinded."

DAZZLE!


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woot new egg lolz


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Picked up a Delibird and stuffed it in my PC. And I hope I get AT LEAST ONE event egg THIS YEAR.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLOXORZ!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll click back. Clicks are appreciated please.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll click back. Clicks are appreciated please.


Clicked BB.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will click you all =)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I need to name a Shinx "Edward Cullen".
> Description of Shinx:
> "Shinx's forelegs have a muscle-based system of generating electricity. Its body shines if endangered. All of its fur dazzles if danger is sensed. It flees while the foe is momentarily blinded."
> 
> DAZZLE!


Lol. I could start a whole clan of Shinx, named after the Cullens! thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone back.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O
D=<
I'll probably do that, but make fun of them in their descriptions.
"Edward Cullen stalks teenage girls, and separates them from their friends and watches them at night. Isn't he adorable?"


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click ----->


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. I'd laugh if you did that!

not click back anymore due to too much time on the computer. (in other words: you click me, I don't click back.)

logging off, peace out.


----------



## John102 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> click ----->


please change your sig, it is stretching the page.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's a Shinx Egg look like? I need to go find Edward.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and ill click back... please?


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its da end of the world gpx is down for maintainence


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Urgh, this is the only time I can go on. >_<


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shinx Egg= Not Sure What It Is
EDIT: =DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay! DD

I hate it when Admiral Cereus's party is full of eggs that need to be hatched. >_<


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DANG NO REGIROCK


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





I don't want it, might release it


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I don't want it, might release it


Wants! 

Iv'e never gotten an event egg. Are there any tips on how to increase my luck?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regirock blows.

He's a big pile of rocks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woohoo! I didn't get a lame event... yet... I hope i get one. I have a spot open in my party for one.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never get events!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does an Ekans egg look like? What the hell? All my money is gone!


----------



## pippy1 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click them please =]


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hope I get a Registeel....or I'll rage....


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG there was a mesprit >_< .
I didnt know about that and I got a regirock ;_; .


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				jrrj15 said:
			
		

> CLICK PLOXORZ!!!


No because you never clicked me back.

Click plox and tell me so I can click back =3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What's a Shinx Egg look like? I need to go find Edward.


the last egg in mg gpx+ party.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but this is weird. This person got a Regirock, and it HATCHED in THREE hours!
Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys, click this dudes Jirachi, he's in danger of losing it.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Bridget

Tell everyone you know about this.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Guys, click this dudes Jirachi, he's in danger of losing it.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Bridget
> 
> Tell everyone you know about this.


If she wants to hatch it she should one click lots of people.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope I get a Mespirit egg!


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone elaborate on the Egg monitor policy please.


----------



## John102 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I don't want it, might release it


PM when you do pl0x. I'll breed you a slime slugma if you want one...


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm me 2


----------



## Nigel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No PM me or be banned


----------



## John102 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't pm these two and I'll throw in a bulba clone.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just pm us most likely the odds of us getting it is 3 out of nearly every1 online


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh wow.
I'm gonna have to be active then.
*mass-clicks*


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might abandon my regi rock.
Also how is he in danger of losing it?
Is it if you have one for too long?
I had my mew for a long time though  .


----------



## John102 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> I might abandon my regi rock.
> Also how is he in danger of losing it?
> Is it if you have one for too long?
> I had my mew for a long time though  .


There's a rule that zerxter is going to enforce on the 7th of october, that if you've had your egg for like over a moth, then it's going to the shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going to make it harder for people with legendaries.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crud click my mew >_<.
Like fricking crazy :O .
I will click back.
nfact lets click every person on the user list DD .


----------



## Orange (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are they gonna start counting the days on the 7th or are they also gonna count the days before the 7th?


----------



## Hiro (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the days you can keep the egg depends on it maturity.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my zapdos egg , I need to hatch it fast


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLOXORZ!!!


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> click ----->


   /\   
^^   
^^^^
    |
    |
    |
Click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No events... U_U


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
^^
^^^^
|
|
|
|
Please Click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked, but I expect clicks back. And stop quoting yourself.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry XP
ok ill click back


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

done ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _________
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ It


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:O ACDUDE KISSED PEDOBEAR!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's super effective!


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> It's super effective!


It was!

I really want an event egg!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy stalled.

Registeel hasn't even been given out yet ... At least, I don't think it has.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

updating siggy in 2 sec . . .


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleaseeeee click, they need to hatch PRONTO or abandoned


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

D:
Need to hatch these eggs quick!
Buizel leads to party


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and updated siggy.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry 4 the double post, but it's 'down for manetance'. Must be the eggs! ^-^


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> D:
> Need to hatch these eggs quick!
> Buizel leads to party


YOU HAVE A REGISTEEL!!!!!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLOZ


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's my version of Slime Slugma.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's a Shinx Egg look like? EDWARD CULLEN MUST INSULT TWILIGHTERS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
^^
^^^^
^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
OMG Click :gyroiddance:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> sorry 4 the double post, but it's 'down for manetance'. Must be the eggs! ^-^


You to had the same problem ? I thought it was me O_O But im not sure its about the eggs that the server was down ...


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




what is this


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What's a Shinx Egg look like? EDWARD CULLEN MUST INSULT TWILIGHTERS EVERYWHERE.


Oh. My. Sheesh. did you not see my quote? IT'S THE EGG WITH THE YELLOW X IN MY PARTY!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> what is this


It's a Registeel.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see that. Thankies.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome all i need now it regirock


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Click Please</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude. stop. just stop quoting yourself for clicks. just put the eggs/hatchling in your siggy, and We'll click them.

You're welcome @ nephewjack and Pokerocker.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello ???


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.

It was the eggs. While the site was down, the eggs were given out. and then it was up again, and the eggs were there.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a freaking event egg!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* NO RAGEEGISTEEL! PM me if you don't want an event egg and tell me the release time. If I get it I will pay 600 bells.


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you change the form of a pokemon o.o


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME RAISE MY FIRST FULL GROWN DRAGON!!
THE PEOPLE WHO HELPED ME WOULD BE RECEIVING tbt bells from me, but I don't know anyone who helped me. but you guys have a 2nd chance.
MORE DRAGON EGGS!!!


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> How do you change the form of a pokemon o.o


after the pokemon hatches you have to wait 5 days, put the pokemon in you party then you have the option of changing it


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HEY CLICK


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click mine pl0x, Mudkip is close to hatching :O


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys click, and I'll click back when I wake up tomorrow maybe, or something.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guuuyz. Now that they put up the times you need to hatch event eggs in, I reallly need to hatch Registeel. Please help guys. I'm back to regular clicking.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click ----->


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> click ----->





^
|
|
Click


----------



## Nigel (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not keep spamming with your eggs.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Slakoth and me Munchies :3


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> PokeRocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put them i your sig, stupid noob egg spammer.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, click back


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh goody, only one more day until the mystery.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok. Thats why the site was down  :veryhappy:


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click please... and does anyone know what will hatch out of my colorful egg?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@gandal: Carvahna, Chinchou, Digglett [i think] is your party.

Click


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> @gandal: Carvahna, Chinchou, Digglett [i think] is your party.
> 
> Click


as far as i know i think the brown egg is like a bird because of the descrip... but after thinking about it it does look like digglett... sort of.... kind of.... not reallly...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate my *censored.3.0*ing luck.

I missed a random Easter buneary and I missed a Rayquaza that sakura was supposed to give me.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOOOOOO. MY RAYQUAZA WENT TO SOME EEVEE GEEK. ;-;


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

... wow talk about bad luck... eevee geek beat rockman? rockman is worth 1000 times of that person probably


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> ... wow talk about bad luck... eevee geek beat rockman? rockman is worth 1000 times of that person probably


He's a staff member of GPX.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sigh*

Rockman, I'll give you a legend if you want...

I have: Regice, Registeel, Jirachi, Azelf 3;


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lecks, how r we gonna click your eggs in the first place?


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Rockman, I'll give you a legend if you want...
> 
> I have: Regice, Registeel, Jirachi, Azelf 3;


jirachi..... *_*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Lecks, how r we gonna click your eggs in the first place?


click buizel sig


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/otaku

My sister got this  blue/black egg a long time ago. Is it a zergoose?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/otaku
> 
> My sister got this  blue/black egg a long time ago. Is it a zergoose?


Yes, it is a Zergoose.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked, Alecks.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/otaku
> 
> My sister got this  blue/black egg a long time ago. Is it a zergoose?


Yeah.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to think I saw thatt thing like 521658435121534 times. >_> Umm, I can ask my sister to go back on gpxplus, and try to hatch it so she can start breeding rockmanexe. o3o


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love that.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay. ^^ Umm, I will let her get on right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked sakura and added 3:

Not interested, Justin?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> clicked sakura and added 3:
> 
> Not interested, Justin?


I'm interested in Jirachi but I know that I won't get it ...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm willing to do click backs right now, so go while you can.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy ish taunting us.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Wymsy ish taunting us.


Remember last time, when she posted that meteor egg and it turned out to be two Pokemon from the Mystery Dungeon series? The two Final Bosses?

Rayquaza and Primal Dialga?

There has to be something to this kitty face egg.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Otaku 

YOU GUYS SHOULD CLICK THE ZERGOOSE SO MY SISTER CAN BREED EGGS FOR ROCKMANEXE. =D


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THINK OF KITTY RELATED STUFF GUYS.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SKITTY. UHHH. EEVEE?


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wail-kitty.

A Wailord with Skitty legs and a Skitty tail + a Skitty color scheme.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't PikaBolt have something like that for his avi once?


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ahem. My sister is going to be releasing every single pokemon she has. :33 (Including giratina and regice) and a azelf egg. =DD (THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE THE ZERGOOSE. -_-)Soo uhh. Stay in the shelter waiting. o3o http://gpxplus.net/user/Otaku


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked yours sean


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Ahem. My sister is going to be releasing every single pokemon she has. :33 (Including giratina and regice) and a azelf egg. =DD (THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE THE ZERGOOSE. -_-)Soo uhh. Stay in the shelter waiting. o3o http://gpxplus.net/user/Otaku


*does a happy dance*


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Ahem. My sister is going to be releasing every single pokemon she has. :33 (Including giratina and regice) and a azelf egg. =DD (THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE THE ZERGOOSE. -_-)Soo uhh. Stay in the shelter waiting. o3o http://gpxplus.net/user/Otaku


Time? So we can be ready.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sister is right here next to me. So umm, just post 2 pokemon you want and I will pm the time. Dont be greedy though. Unless your rockmanexe who missed the rayquaza. >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oooh, can I have the Azelf egg? =D


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I has Regice?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. =P I wanna Giratina. And... That Beldum in her box.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure. ^^ Pm me~~ Please dont post the time though. Because I am going to be mailing the times in a random order to keep from lurkers getting them.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















And: lol, I've got 2 level 100.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> And: lol, I've got 2 level 100.


Holy nice. O:


----------



## Hiro (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN IT!

I accidentally obtained two eggs from the lab <_<
And i can't abandon tehm D:


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm slowly starting to get back into these.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll go for Giratina I guess.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kay. Umm. I guess the person who wanted it can have the beldum. XD Pm me.
 NO MORE PMS. ;-;


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

... i always miss out on things *cries*


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> kay. Umm. I guess the person who wanted it can have the beldum. XD Pm me.
> NO MORE PMS. ;-;


No Giratina for me I guess. ;_;


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope I'll get that Mespirit . . . I likes Mespirit more than anyone else . . . :3


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plox


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> ... i always miss out on things *cries*


*hugs* It's okay. I missed an Easter Buneary in the shelter, and I ALWAYS miss out on a lit of things, like my poor Palkia that someone stole from me.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> kay. Umm. I guess the person who wanted it can have the beldum. XD Pm me.
> NO MORE PMS. ;-;


But I already did...


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are getting it. XD The other person is getting my metagross. (I just evolved it. :33) And nephew, I would like everyone to have a chance, so can you just get the metagross? DX


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what is the pokemon inside the egg with an M on it... is it the opposite of the Zangoose or something?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Fien. But can we do a thing where we both get the drop time for the Giratina and FIGHT TO THE DEATH?:3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry, I won't be clicking back in 5ish minutes.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrmm. Lets  see. If you get the metagross, I will throw in a lapras and spinda. :33


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT WANT. I'll just take the Metagross.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fien. >:|


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click on my 1st egg... MUST HATCH NOWWW... actually all my eggs


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*sigh* someones taking too long. >_> Im gonna move on to the next person.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed Regice.

I give up.
I *censored.3.0*ing give up.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* you missed the regice too. DX


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woo, I got Aggron and Swampert.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And Lord Megatron yelled at me.

I'm having a bad day ...


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dont say that. >:| At least you have unlimited chances for zergoose. ^^ If no one gets a single one of my eggs, im gonna be pissed though. DX


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never get anything I want.

Even if it's right there in front of me.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to get pissed if I miss my Azelf. DX


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

COME TO DADDEH, METAGROSSEH.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sakura, have you clicked back? 

I NEED HAPPINY BEFORE OCT 7 D;<

also, naruto avatar much?
i remember the person but not the name 3;

pain's sister or something iirc


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Sakura, have you clicked back?
> 
> I NEED HAPPINY BEFORE OCT 7 D;<
> 
> ...


You can have my happiny. o3o AND ITS KONAN TYVM.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Sigh*

Forget it sakura, I don't want anything else, thanks for trying.

I feel like a complete failure today.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> 
> Forget it sakura, I don't want anything else, thanks for trying.
> 
> I feel like a complete failure today.


Now people piss me off when they say that. >_> I WILL GET YOU A ZERGOOSE EGG.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SPARTA!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ...
*faint smile*


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did everyone miss their catches? >_>


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sakura said:
			
		

> Did everyone miss their catches? >_>


There's a 15 minute wait. Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh. I didnt know that. XD They were all released to people who wished them. Now last is that happiny dude. >_> Anybody else want something? I have a rotom, togepi's, etc.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go steal yours >


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you dont know what time it was released. o3o I could have released them at the same time. =P


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah, a lot of people clicked me today. D:
I'll get to it soon.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


='(


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I never get anything I want.
> 
> Even if it's right there in front of me.


Drama queen.

It's a _virtual pok_


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BE PREPARED FOR A SWARM OF POKEMON. BECAUSE IM RELEASING THEM ALL~~!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT
I MISSED STEALING HIS METAGROSS.

EDIT: LOL, SO DID HE.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> DAMMIT
> I MISSED STEALING HIS METAGROSS.


I MISSED IT TOO.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

KONAN YES

PAPER FTW


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ALL RELEASED~~ WAIT FOR THE SWARM!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed it too...
I blame xeladude.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well that was fun. But who wanted the happiny~~~


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ALERT THE HORDE!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> ALERT THE HORDE!


Gnome shoots a car alarm; then runs.


----------



## Wish (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anybody get any of the eggs and pokemon i released


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshi-

RUN!


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How can we get the horde if the site is down ;_;


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Site is down for maintenance, they must be handing out eggs...


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

....

We wait.


THEN WE *censored.3.0* IT UP.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Site is down for maintenance, they must be handing out eggs...


No they dont need to bring the site down to hand out eggs.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KIDDING ME?
I DON'T NEED NO REGISTEEL.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap.

I need more rare eggs. ;_;


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did yesterday, it was down, then when it was back up the eggs were handed out....

edit: PWNT FEWL!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky.

CLICK MAH EGGZ.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!
I DIDN'T GET ONE.

Unless it'll appear later on..;_;


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that it was a shiny Azelf Egg, until I remembered that there's no such thing as a shiny egg.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NO EGG FOR ME !!!!!!!


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click egg
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please!!!!


----------



## Orange (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





I think I'd rather have the mystery, but at least I got something.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGHjZmV0AD

Do I win?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGHjZmV0AD
> 
> Do I win?


Nope.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just hatched my zapdos egg ! YAY


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want the mystery.

I already have Azelf, he's the only spirit I like,


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaaay, Mesprit. :>


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder what the mystery will be ...

Regigigas?


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





cliiiiick it!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I wonder what the mystery will be ...
> 
> Regigigas?


That would be cool


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickity click click clickity click click CLICKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* RAGE RAGE NOOOOO EVENT EGG GAHHHHHH COME ON WILL I EVER GET AN EVENT EGG IF I DON'T GET ONE TOMORROW I'M GONNA.....*goes to happy place*


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Cries*

I found a lv 89 Gastrodon in the shelter, but my team WAS FULL :'(


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> *Cries*
> 
> I found a lv 89 Gastrodon in the shelter, but my team WAS FULL :'(


holy *censored 3.0* thats called bad luck


----------



## Nigel (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> *Cries*
> 
> I found a lv 89 Gastrodon in the shelter, but my team WAS FULL :'(


serves you right for looking in the shelter when you have a full party


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanted a Registeel, not a Mesprit, but it'll have to do.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yayyz i got a carvanha! now click my other eggs  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nigel (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> yayyz i got a carvanha! now click my other eggs  :veryhappy:


I have a shiny carvanha!  :veryhappy:


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  >_<


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

question: what do you guys think will hatch out of my eggs?


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please
|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> Click Please
> |
> |
> |
> ...


please stop spamming... you can just say click my dragon egg... not make it so much higher... and btw thx for making your siggy SO much smaller


----------



## DevilGopher (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Pokemon eggs please!


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MAH POKES PL0X!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mineee.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just missed a Zergoose!

UHHH.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I just missed a Zergoose!
> 
> UHHH.


I feel your pain bro, I saw it too....RAGE RAGE RAGE


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost got it too.

I looked at the shelter, refreshed it, saw the Zergoose egg, then clicked it as fast as possible but no dice ...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easier when you expect the egg, right?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.

Sakura got rid of her Rayquaza for me and I missed it.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy *censored.2.0*.

My whole body tingled when I saw that full grown Easter Buneary.

DAMN.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.2.0*.
> 
> My whole body tingled when I saw that full grown Easter Buneary.
> 
> DAMN.


MAN I SAW IT TOO *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* RAGE RAGE RAGE


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was like that effect on Paper Mario when you hit a solid rock with your hammer.

I wanted that.
I would've nicknamed it "Madame Rose" or "Sir Sweet"


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or DR RABBIT!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't mess around.

I'm still shaking ...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Melodrama Queen.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Don't mess around.
> 
> I'm still shaking ...


You need anti-depression pills? I have some. Now go to Disney Land or somewhere else that relives you of SERIOUS DEPRESSION. Go to a psychiatrist if you get suicide thoughts. Hope this helps. lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*pounds forehead on desk*

. . .

I'm fine now.
I'm not gonna be a _Drama Queen_ anymore.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *pounds forehead on desk*
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


I knew Anti-Depression pills would help. And click my eggs.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 


I MISSED EASTER BUNNEARY EGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> I MISSED EASTER BUNNEARY EGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I saw it too.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> I MISSED EASTER BUNNEARY EGG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too. Have this anti-depression pill. *gives pill*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't gotten a single event egg yet...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dreamed of it


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noo.

I didn't get Mesprit!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten a single event egg yet...


I feel your pain.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten a single event egg yet...


Have you been active for the last two weeks?


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havn't gotten one my whole life!


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I would've gotten a lot of easter buneary eggs in the shelter, but i let other people get them. and the fact i got 4, 2males 2females.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Rockman, looky what I gots.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman, looky what I gots.


You've had that for than a month now? OH SHI-


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman, looky what I gots.


IM GONNA YOU lol jk


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

will update siggy in a sec.

And Mespirit Eggs went out. Of course I didn't get one. Oh well, at least I has my Giritania summoning item ^-^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> will update siggy in a sec.
> 
> And Mespirit Eggs went out. Of course I didn't get one. Oh well, at least I has my Giritania summoning item ^-^


Are you gonna use it ?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Made my party much much more interesting.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Made my party much much more interesting.


How you got buneary ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When ?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a tip, when you summon it, go to the lab IMMEDIATELY and STALK it.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows? Probably when there isn't an event for the rest of the month.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook , how did you hatch so much pokemon with less interactions in total ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG THEIR WAS THIS SUN POKEMON ALMOST HATCHED AND I MISSED IT !


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched my Piplup.

Nicknamed him "Steel Flippers"


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nook , how did you hatch so much pokemon with less interactions in total ?


Because a bunch of random people click him and he doesn't really click back.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you change Rotom's form?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why I never click him. He almost never clicks back, and when he does, it's a single click.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How do you change Rotom's form?


Just wait a few days and then you'll be able to.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How do you change Rotom's form?


wait 5 days.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





I win.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I win.


Gee, thanks for Rubbing It In!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I win.


Already? o.o


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> I win.


Wow. That fast?

How did you do it?


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To all of you who just posted, check how many intercations I have for today.

http://gpxplus.net/user/John102


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass-click for who knows how long.

John has the most interactions out of all of us.
Any second or third?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TELL ME YOUR SECRET.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

POST ON GTX+ FORUMS THEY ALWAYS CLICK.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Snaplinks works wonders


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> Snap]The Firefox add-on ...?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need to raise my stats more, they're too low.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's snaplinks?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What's snap]Open multiple links all at once.


----------



## John102 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://snaplinks.mozdev.org/

=3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I get it now ...


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can somebody tell me what is the blue egg in my party ?


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can somebody tell me what is the blue egg in my party ?


pineco


----------



## Jake (Oct 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gawd, I'm so curious.

What will that Mystery egg be?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regigigas maybe?
Clicked Pal Pad :3


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Gawd, I'm so curious.
> 
> What will that Mystery egg be?


It could be Regigigas or a new novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dun wan Regigigas.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and I think I did update my siggy . . .


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone ever notice that there isn't a Regigigas egg?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Anyone ever notice that there isn't a Regigigas egg?


there is, i saw a pic of it on that guide website, the site got taken down though.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! But I've never seen anyone that HAS a Regigigas.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yoyo.pk one?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah peeps?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click mah peeps?


Clicked Tom.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new Vulpix egg.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Got a new Vulpix egg.


How's Zergoose breeding?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One didn't even come out. D:
But two Easter Bunearies did.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed Zergoose and EB for me? If you are just PM the time.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Phione egg from the shelter!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try, but nothing's coming out.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did they hand out the event eggs yet?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Did they hand out the event eggs yet?


Nope. And congratz about your Darkrai.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Nook, and wtf, why did you name your Phione Pingas? o.o


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Clicked Nook, and wtf, why did you name your Phione Pingas? o.o


Look at the top of his head. And clicked back.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I slaved through clicking back the 50+ people who clicked it for me.
I only got up to 20 or so then I gave up Q.Q


----------



## Nic (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*does a sad dance*

Once again I think event pokemon shouldn't be bread able.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just found a Dusk Stone.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. C:


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs. C:


Clicked Draco.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Inb4Idon'tgeteventegg.

Click, I guess


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*hopes I get the mystery*

YAY! PHIONE HATCHED!
YAY! LARVITAR EVOLVED!

Clicks pleaseeee!

Random:
Apparently, I found a Dawn Stone.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Nook.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. Primal Palkia is the event egg. I think.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click egg


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you didn't already know this, Mareep and Slime Slugma lead to my GPX party.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click... i got sick of my other 2 eggs, abandoned them =)


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click yadayada.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click, preferrably the purple egg for mine


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. Um... when is Wymsy gonna give out the eggs?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOD ALL MIGHTY, HURRY THE HELL UP WYMSY.
I'M DYING HERE.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*please get a rare egg* *please get a rare egg* *prays* *prays*


----------



## Orange (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Just one more click!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John's username has changed. =O It's capitalized now.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John's username has changed. =O It's capitalized now.


I'm glad someone noticed that.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol. Primal Palkia is the event egg. I think.


That's not possible. Primal Dialga wanted to destroy the world. It's not possible for a Primal Palkia since Palkia controls space, he can't destroy the world. But Dialga controls time, but the world is affected by time, so he can destroy the world. Ok I don't understand either. I just got it from some Pokemon forum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just... stop... please...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO. IT'S A KITTY.


----------



## Orange (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> NO. IT'S A KITTY.


Maybe she's just being random.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a ditto.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Jerry listens to you.

Gnome shakes fist at Jeremy.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you bother storm for a name change I will flay you alive.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Of course no event yet...


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm putting 50 tbtb on the event egg being ditto, who wants to bet against me?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I'm putting 50 tbtb on the event egg being ditto, who wants to bet against me?


Lower it down to 20 and I'll bet.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I'm thinking Ditto too.


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IT'S DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE THEY'RE HANDING OUT THE EGGS!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> IT'S DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE THEY'RE HANDING OUT THE EGGS!


HELL YEAH!


----------



## John102 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imma laugh when you don't get anything.

RAIKU!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAGE RAGE RAGE *censored 3.0* YOU WYMSY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Of course I get nothing... AGAIN.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys are over-reacting over virtual eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Of course I get nothing... AGAIN.


I feel your pain, bro. Have some anti-depression pills.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Raikou egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Raikou egg.


No. But I'll click your other eggs. This event has caused me to not click certain people. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free pills? 

hell no. Next thing I know, I'm being hauled off to your "fun van".


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Disney Land! It's rumored to cure depression and suicide thoughts!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have a reason why we shouldn't click you now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True dat.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . is it me, or is the site LAGGING?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> so . . . is it me, or is the site LAGGING?


Nothing's wrong for me.....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must be my stupid compy again.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm happy I didn't get Raikou. He's ugly. But i'm sad I havn't got an event egg


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm feeling happy with my pile of rocks.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed my Azelf. Dang it. D: 

My family just had to take me to buy a new printer. xD


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey, at least there's gonna b a 2nd event this month.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Pal Pad.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked both of you.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but I got a Razor Claw. What does it do?


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but I got a Razor Claw. What does it do?


Nook, you said 'I bet 200 bells i'll get an event egg'... Guess what, you didn't.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

stoopid event


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> stoopid event


Hehehe.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, go ahead.

I've got other friends.

I don't give a *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sour grapes


----------



## Tree (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whawt?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Inb4Idon'tgeteventegg.


I called it.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So yeah. Click my eggs, yadda yadda yadda, click backs. Kbai


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> So yeah. Click my eggs, yadda yadda yadda, click backs. Kbai


Clicked yadda yadda yadda click back.

Also click ine  .
Especially mew  .
Just click mew if you have ot  .


----------



## Orange (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Notice something different about my Darkrai?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cool new shop update


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> cool new shop update


I know, I love it.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Notice something different about my Darkrai?


Hm...
Er...
Erm...
*tilts head*
nope I cant see it  .
Please people click  .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my new event egg pls !


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK. NOW I AM MAD.

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGHlZmVmZN


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> OK. NOW I AM MAD.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGHlZmVmZN


That's a lame reason.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE HATCHED IT IN ONE DAY.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone can if they dedicate a day to clicking. o: That's a day I don't have.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!

Should I use my orb?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!
> 
> Should I use my orb?


What orb?

The Griseous Orb?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is, let me know if you use it. :3 At the very least, if you don't get it someone you know here might.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm confused...

(I like the shop update BTW)

But... My female Larvitar turned into a male Pupitar...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm confused...
> 
> (I like the shop update BTW)
> 
> But... My female Larvitar turned into a male Pupitar...


That's kinda creepy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will use in 2 minutesish.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heh. I like this new feature. My Igglybuff looks cute now. :3


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'm confused...
> 
> (I like the shop update BTW)
> 
> But... My female Larvitar turned into a male Pupitar...


I Lol'd.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

didn't even see Giritania. Whatever.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> didn't even see Giritania. Whatever.


You're impatient.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone took it...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but what egg is this:


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i cant click it bacon...  have to look at descrip...CLICK MY OWN EGGS


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but what egg is this:


Easter Buneary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed it! It was in the shelter...


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what are my eggs? rockman can you tell mine?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> what are my eggs? rockman can you tell mine?


Your eggs?

Chatot and Sableye.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone click my eggs? now i want to hatch them faster


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you have a heart, you'll click my Raikou egg everyday.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. I refreshed it a milloin times in 6 monutes, and it never showed up, so once again, I gave up. end of story and discussion.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If you have a heart, you'll click my Raikou egg everyday.


there i clicked  >_<  NOW CLICK ME  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked you.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If you have a heart, you'll click my Raikou egg everyday.


Oops, I don't have a heart then.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how are you living?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New unknown egg. Please click.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> New unknown egg. Please click.


I believe that's Relicanth.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool beans. He's pretty BA.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 I gave him a mustache, but it doesn't show up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I gave him a mustache, but it doesn't show up.


Only in the actual info page. Not in the image code.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry, my computer had a slight malfunction (I forced the slow thing to turn off) and now it's fine.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mah Pogeymanz.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wailord with a crown = awesome





And this:


----------



## Nigel (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Wailord with a crown = awesome


Kingdra with a crown =king


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....

Take your clones and leave  <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aight... I need clicks. I really am hoping for this Relicanth... 
I'll try and click back.

Pupitar:







XD


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i gots a 

 after three refreshes(out of the whole day) i grabed this thing out of the shelter in a heart beat.


I'm clicking back, So click me please


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, lucky.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs... or egg  >_<


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh hay guise, auto-abandonment has been canceled =D


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh hay guise, auto-abandonment has been canceled =D


As long as the Auto Abandon action vote doesn't surge ahead by the 10th.


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're gonna push that limited Rare Eggs like crazy though...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After at least five months they should still auto-abandon Event eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats good though, i dont like seeing people with a whole party of legendary/ novelty eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the person with two shinies and a novelty in their party.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shinies are different, you have to get them yourself. But people who get novelties and legends stalk the shelter/ lab all day.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>.<

Just missed Manaphy....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when I see people when full parties of Zergoose and Slime Slugmas. And they're the ones breeding them. Freakin hoarders.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, I'll click back as soon as I can, maybe. Too much stuff to do! >.<


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry, but i REALLY need clicks.. sorry mods...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKEH MAH RAIKOU.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (won't click back in 2 hours, watching a moveh.)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant Nook. -__-;


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao.


Pwned.

Click.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys, "Abandoned Egg" in the heritage list means the egg wasn't claimed with in 3 days, right?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey guys, "Abandoned Egg" in the heritage list means the egg wasn't claimed with in 3 days, right?


No, it means the person abandoned it. You can do that if you don't want an egg you've had for a day.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click
|
|
\/


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey guys, "Abandoned Egg" in the heritage list means the egg wasn't claimed with in 3 days, right?


If eggs arent claimed within 3 days they disappear and cannot be found or seen in heritage.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I FOUND THE SOUL DEW!! WHAT DOES IT DO???


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> OMG I FOUND THE SOUL DEW!! WHAT DOES IT DO???


Uhh...

._________________.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think it's Latios/Latias. Or something like that.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I took the liberty of clicking everybodies pokemonz.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I think it's Latios/Latias. Or something like that.


Yay! i bet silverstorms will wanna know when i use it lol.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT THE NIGEL ??? HOW DID YOU GET THIS ????


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> WHAT THE NIGEL ??? HOW DID YOU GET THIS ????


I refreshed my party page and a small blue chest was there under the updates so i clicked it and i got a soul dew!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG WTF HOWD YOU GET THAT GRRR ARGH HSFASDFFFSFSD/SilverStorm rage


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER GET ANYTHING    Atleast I got my second event egg ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you refresh your page many times ?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, i just keep a party page tab open and refresh it after every halo game


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you using it ?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing you got


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, dunno yet. might sell it. i wanna confirm what it summons first.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where may I find where to get these pokermanz ? And is it random which ones you get?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I change my pokemon glitch form ???


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ummmmm.......rage? Anyway, clicks pl0x.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DAMN WELL BETTER TELL ME.

Pwease


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you never use the site much now anyway


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give me the time? I go on a lot. When I don't have school....


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I wanna use it for myself. I'll use it in the morning when americans are in bed, i'll be most likely to get it then


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the guy with a Kyogre and a Squirtle Clone in his party.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to take a look at your party.

And yes Nigel, but I have been on it for increasing amounts of time over the las few days.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he has a legendary.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is Manaphy.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Manaphy?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does me having legendaries have anything to do with wanting to get latias/ latios for myself?


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phione. Same thing.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at this guys legendaries
A mod told me to look out for him and summon it when he isnt online


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look at this guys legendaries
> A mod told me to look out for him and summon it when he isnt online


Him. He's a good clicker actually.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points at avatar and sig*

I think it's obvious who wants them more.

Come on Nigel, be cool for once!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant those legendaries that hatch from glowing eggs. 

@Nigel: OH SHI-


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Nigel. Be coooool.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be cool if i have latios or latios


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be cool if you give someone the release time.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PLEASE!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......

No......


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click me.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click, must hatch Sabeleye now!!!! OR ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELL YEAH I GOT MISSINGNO MY FIRST LITTLE MAN *huff*. That's enough screaming for one day. Clicks pl0x.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks pl0x


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cmon one more click to hatch my sabeleye egg


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> cmon one more click to hatch my sabeleye egg


Clicked Sableye.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yes! thanks nook  now i just have to get another sableye to breed it <_<


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pfft, am I the only one who hatched my Raikou?

LOLOLOLOLOLOLL


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Was out all day, so I couldn't click back today. Sorry to the people who clicked me. >_<

I can click now though.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dialga needs one more click. D:


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





 :O


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Congratz Silver!


----------



## Nigel (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> :O


congrats! you wont want a latias or latios now


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can never have too much of a good thing.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked most of my pal pad.
used the dress up thing xD

Click please? Happiny hatched :0


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> clicked most of my pal pad.
> used the dress up thing xD
> 
> Click please? Happiny hatched :0


I think the dress up thing is gay....


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's ok.
it's a nice little extra to be honest.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs please... must hatch my other sableye egg to breed!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs pls 

MY RAIKU MUST HATCH


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Click my eggs pls
> 
> MY RAIKU MUST HATCH


BUT MY EGGS ARE MORE IMPORTANT   :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Click my eggs pls
> 
> MY RAIKU MUST HATCH


Learn to spell Raikou first.

@John - No you.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 clickers - please dont click my pokemon, click my eggs....


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MATTEH. 


Click.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FSGSFD?!

A RAYQUAZA EGG?!


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> FSGSFD?!
> 
> A RAYQUAZA EGG?!


Hub I want your mewtwo egg.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want your Zergoose egg. :l


----------



## Yokie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickydi clickidy clickdy cliiiiick.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> FSGSFD?!
> 
> A RAYQUAZA EGG?!


^_^

Found it in the shelter this morning : D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pikabolt (4/5), Alecks (4/4), Thunddi (5/3), Sylwia9 (6/6), xrebecca (6/5), Savanger (1/3), John102 (6/6), Stuurknuppel (6/4), Shuckle (6/6), Z h a n e (1/5), BloodyScythe (1/5), liliac (5/6), aheem (5/5), Shiny Hunter (1/5), Shadowstorm (5/5), Manikarnika (5/6), Katazvaigzde (5/6), Daimean (5/5), masterboy (1/6), smartsinger (1/4), kuroru (1/5), Brybry (4/3), Eranas (1/4), reixsanji (5/5), Madcat (5/5), catherine1561 (5/6), Ozultima (5/6), Sapphire Phoenix (5/6), Khyrithia (5/5), Treason (5/6)
_________________________________________________
Mr Grieves (5), Admiral Cereus (1), RockmanEXE (3), Kagami (4), Commander Wymsy (4), Bacon Boy (6), PrincessPrincess (3), TravisTouchdown (5), Draco Roar (4), Tom29193 (5), roflSean (6), Grey Bull (4), Kokuen (5), NatalieTam (4), Mietschie (6), TMUS (5), EienCafe (6), xxMommaLettexx (4), JelloJolteon2000 (5), ShayminStar (5), Pantalaimonn (5), Piko12 (3), C l o u d y (6), Yellowstar (5), Unowen (5) 

remind me why i massclick


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you something if you release it... ;_;


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How 'bout no?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;________;

Wanna brawl? 

CLICK PLEASE.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IF YOU DONT CLICK MY SABLEYE EGG I WILL KILL YOU! (i will kill everyone if this sableye is a female)


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Olook what I found


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Olook what I found


Lmfao.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Olook what I found


now im going to kill john... i clicked it too but it was gone         :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Olook what I found


Raquaza > Loser legendary


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will *censored.3.0*ing rape you fool D=<

POGEYMONZ BATTLE NO ITEMS OU ONLY!


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Matteh, John, braaaaaawl? 


Click.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kyle, click back already D:<


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on then >


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get my ds, to trade you back my shaymin, then I need to get a shymin from the event, then I'll battle yew.

=D


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoddeh or DeeS?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this gonna be looong?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol Shoddy.

Use NBS :c

and say hi to lumine/kakerzone for me if you do ;D


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> Lol Shoddy.
> 
> Use NBS :c
> 
> and say hi to lumine/kakerzone for me if you do ;D


NBS is full of noobs.


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, doesn't matter, what do you want to do?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoddeh >


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs. And lemme update my siggy. (chinchou is in the pc, and I gots a new egg.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazilians are noobs.

Don't go to Brazilian servers.
Kirby Casino or pmnb.net

Mention Alecks too c:


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright let me trade you back your Shaymin first.

*looks for DS*


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RAGE RAGE RAGE GAHHH CURSE YOU EASTERN TIME. Clicks pl0x.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RAGE RAGE RAGE GAHHH CURSE YOU EASTERN TIME. Clicks pl0x.


will you actually click back


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I only click back TBT members. I'm lazy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e-e

you click first...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

here's my clicking policy: you get what you click.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worried ?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got another zergoose from the shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> got another zergoose from the shelter.


Oh wow, lucky.

I'm lookin' for an Easter Buneary.


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> got another zergoose from the shelter.


I think I saw that one, and I was gonna get it but I was like, "no, wait, I already have a male and female zergoose, no need to get another."


----------



## John102 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES FINALLY AFTER YEARS OF SEARCHING!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> YES FINALLY AFTER YEARS OF SEARCHING!


Aww man.

Lucky.

I was thinking about breeding my Charizard clone.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> YES FINALLY AFTER YEARS OF SEARCHING!


Congratz.

Anyone know what Sneasel egg looks like?
Trying to find one right now.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a blue egg with a yellow gem and two spikey ear looking things on it.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> got another zergoose from the shelter.


*moan**moan**moan* At least I got a Missingno.*sigh*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh, I saw that a while ago. >_<
And I have a full party. I'll get it later.

Thanks.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> YES FINALLY AFTER YEARS OF SEARCHING!


And I almost got it....


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone has all these novelties, and all I have is MissingNo.

The shelter only gives me legendaries <.<


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Everyone has all these novelties, and all I have is MissingNo.
> 
> The shelter only gives me legendaries <.<


TELL ME. WHERE?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed Easter Buneary D:


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Missed Easter Buneary D:


AHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

No, just kidding.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Missed Easter Buneary D:


I missed it too. Come on, RAGE with me. The guy who got it should GO TO HELL.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks. I'm not getting angry over virtual eggs.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG SOMEONE STOLE MY VIRTUAL EGG THAT REALLYS MEANS NOTHING BUT IS JUST A GAME. I WISH THEY WOULD *censored.3.0*ING DIE GRRRRRRRRR/nerd rage


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahaha. Wow, nice. xD

I never see any special eggs in the shelter and I don't rage.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be better if you didn't get it and then the egg magically disappeared? You don't always get what you want, but you can prevent someone from getting what they want.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very selfish way of thinking.

Good luck getting a girlfriend. You'll probably kill the other guys.


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at it this way: pretend you're a really poor person. Then some snobby rich guy comes and makes fun of you. You might not get rich, but wouldn't it be better if he was poorer than you? Then you could make fun of him.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about being humble and moving on?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but then that person won't learn his lesson make fun of other people.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make him learn his lesson by doing the sam ething to him?


----------



## Hub12 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SILVAH SILVAH SILVAH!!!!


Brawl? Please? D:

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he knows how it feels when he does it to us.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but MISSINGNO HATCHED!


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed clone Bulbasaur.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Missed clone Bulbasaur.


Why do we have the same tragedies?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you stalk me?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stalk the shelter.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Lapras and Sneasel Egg.

Hah, I'm into pointless Pokemon.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Got a Lapras and Sneasel Egg.
> 
> Hah, I'm into pointless Pokemon.


It's been a long time since I've gotten a pointless egg. I get my pointless Pokemon hatched in the shelter.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you get the same old pointless Pokemon.

I get new pointless eggs.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY *censored 3.0* EGGS NOOBS =O


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So is anyone jealous of my current party?


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So is anyone jealous of my current party?


Meh.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> So is anyone jealous of my current party?


I'm jealous of Raikou.
But ew, Azelf.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click when I'm offline/sleeping/at church.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is why auto-abandonment is a good idea. http://gpxplus.net/user/TheDarkoprince


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is why auto-abandonment is a good idea. http://gpxplus.net/user/TheDarkoprince


:O

I want!


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. <_<


----------



## Nigel (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is why auto-abandonment is a good idea. http://gpxplus.net/user/TheDarkoprince


omg i want that heracross!!!

lol


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> This is why auto-abandonment is a good idea. http://gpxplus.net/user/TheDarkoprince


Ack. Mesprit D: .
Well at least I still get to keep my mew  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the Heracross, I want that guys Lotad!


----------



## Yokie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got my new eggs.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a water stone. Looks useless. *sells*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need clicks please... I'll try and click back...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I need clicks please... I'll try and click back...


Clicked. And wasn't your Larvitar a female last time I checked? o.o


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








What pokemon?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> What pokemon?


Torkoal. It helps to memorize a Egg Guide before it's closed.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

will update dragcave side in 2 sec.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Pokeyz, ill click back l8r My computer is acting a little weird.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Click Pokeyz, ill click back l8r My computer is acting a little weird.


Clicked Pokeboy.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY POKEMONS !!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I HAD AN OLD MEN AND MY PARTY WAS FULL !!!!! *censored.3.0*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohaha.

Click.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I HAD AN OLD MEN AND MY PARTY WAS FULL !!!!! *censored.3.0*


i thought he was little, not old  >_<  anyways, click MA EGGS


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Nook: It was, but I announced it changed a while ago. 

Clicked Gandalf


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky the link.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Seany


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys you seen all those pokemon in the shelter? there was a Shaymin and its sky form both in the shelter at one time. the only thing good i got out of all that was a missinNo. and i was lucky for that


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Won't be returning clicks for a while.

Sorry ...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

On the hour, a Dracowymsy's hitting the shelter. Look for a bright green egg with a W on it.
I happened to be looking at the right second. At least that's what I think it is.
EDIT: Dammit, I missed it, and it was a Dracowymsy. It got picked up by someone named Kisa, whom I assume was the intended target. :<


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> On the hour, a Dracowymsy's hitting the shelter. Look for a bright green egg with a W on it.
> I happened to be looking at the right second. At least that's what I think it is.
> EDIT: Dammit, I missed it, and it was a Dracowymsy. It got picked up by someone named Kisa, whom I assume was the intended target. :<


Oh wow.

The day I stop clicking, the day a Pokemon egg I want finds it's way into the shelter.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*












^ click, please!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will start clicking again on the 18th.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dumped an Easter Buneary in the shelter. FINALLY. 

Woah, this guy has a Dracowymsy egg.
http://gpxplus.net/user/kingg


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nothing exciting


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs!


----------



## John102 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> On the hour, a Dracowymsy's hitting the shelter. Look for a bright green egg with a W on it.
> I happened to be looking at the right second. At least that's what I think it is.
> EDIT: Dammit, I missed it, and it was a Dracowymsy. It got picked up by someone named Kisa, whom I assume was the intended target. :<


How did you know that?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Nigel, what the hell? Don't horde the damn Novelties. :U It's irritating when people do that because I then know why I don't have one! :/\


----------



## Yokie (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally got a Munchlax egg! Click plz.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Hey Nigel, what the hell? Don't horde the damn Novelties. :U It's irritating when people do that because I then know why I don't have one! :/\


relax. There ones I've bred myself and I'm saving them up to release them all at the same time because i want my friend to get one. I've already released 3 to get her one but she missed them all.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then.


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* MISSED A ZERGOOSE AND AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG! RAGE RAGE RAGE


----------



## Nigel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* MISSED A ZERGOOSE AND AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG! RAGE RAGE RAGE


calm down


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT IT WAS A HATCHED LEVEL 100 ZERGOOSE! HOW CAN I CALM DOWN?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by killing your pillow.

I've missed a Squirtle clone egg in the shelter, AND an Easter Buneary egg in the shelter.  AND I've missed my summoned eggs. I got over it w/o getting all mad. Just think you'll get the next one.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Nigel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i've missed lots, everybody does.
I've missed a shiny eevee (during the purge), a bulbasaur clone, a squirtle clone, my own summon.


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im thinking I will actually abandon my regirock as I dont want it so anyone who wants it tell me.
IF no one wants it I'll just keep it.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Im thinking I will actually abandon my regirock as I dont want it so anyone who wants it tell me.
> IF no one wants it I'll just keep it.


I'll take it!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Im thinking I will actually abandon my regirock as I dont want it so anyone who wants it tell me.
> IF no one wants it I'll just keep it.


I want it! I'll pay you 500 bells if I get it!


----------



## Nigel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				IceZtar said:
			
		

> Im thinking I will actually abandon my regirock as I dont want it so anyone who wants it tell me.
> IF no one wants it I'll just keep it.


me me me!


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. And from the event, cause it says;
October 28: Darkrai
October 29: Giratina
October 30: Super duper mystery Novelty

Does that mean the novelty is gonna be a completely new one?

P.S - I don't know if this has been asked, as for I have not been on in one week.


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they are virtual pokemon created by pixels and people with alot of free time. They are NOT real.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please. And from the event, cause it says;
> October 28: Darkrai
> October 29: Giratina
> October 30: Super duper mystery Novelty
> ...


boo! darkrai has already been given out, and giratina is a summon.


----------



## Silverstorms (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> BUT WAIT! THERE'S MORE!
> 
> October 31st.
> 
> You get no event egg for this day. But instead, you get a special Dress-up item that will only be available on Halloween, so make sure to save up points! Also, there shall be trick or click! This means that from 12 AM EST on Halloween to 12 AM EST on November 1st, you will get extra points when you go out and click eggs and Pok


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT MISSED EASTER BUNEARY BECAUSE OF SISTER!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMMIT MISSED EASTER BUNEARY BECAUSE OF SISTER!


What did your sister do. o.o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMMIT MISSED EASTER BUNEARY BECAUSE OF SISTER!


ic gpx+ is srs bizness.

I don't think I'd get that pissed considering I've missed a couple of novelties and I don't have one, yet you do. Stop overreacting.

And click.


----------



## John102 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





olooky here


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> olooky here


Clicked. Can haz Clone Bulba?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> olooky here


Do you stay all the day looking for it ? I cant do it  it bores me to much


----------



## John102 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm breeding bulba clones for the person who bred me his CO =(

@BA: I got on, refreshed twice and found it. I'm a fast clicker


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click
|
|
\/


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Megaman in my sig for my party.

Clickbacks will start Monday for me.


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKY MY EGGIE WEGIIES! THEY WOULD WUVE WU FOWEVEW!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like the site's down. When it's 12:00 EST time, STALK THE SHELTER!


----------



## John102 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Looks like the site's down. When it's 12:00 EST time, STALK THE SHELTER!


That was an hour ago you dunce.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Site lag then?


----------



## John102 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

>


Primal Dialga's a Novelty too. And you got no Missingno.


----------



## John102 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all the breedable novelties you dunce.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, John102 is way more sexier than you, and he doesn't need them


----------



## Nigel (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wheres my slime slugma?  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (there's another one, but I'm too lazy to update my siggy.)


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> click mine


Hope you don't mind. I'm saving your egg from dying. ^-^


----------



## John102 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually gonna PM you about that...


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELP MY EGGS!!! THEY HAVE A FEW DAYS LEFT!!!


----------



## Jake (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Zergoose from shelter, hatched ._.

Plus the Silph scope I got from an Adamant Orb


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:O
I can't get to GPX+


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> :O
> I can't get to GPX+


Why not?


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please do click i seem to have a mysterious new egg. i havent been on in a reeeeaaaally long time so could someone identify this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im guessing it was a giveaway as seeing i didnt click to get this.


----------



## Horus (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> please do click i seem to have a mysterious new egg. i havent been on in a reeeeaaaally long time so could someone identify this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zapdos


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 words.
hell.
yus.


anywho lease clickeh mah eggs. :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## ipodawesum (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ERG. clickeh mah eggs.


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my awesome eggs!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemon Eggs are rather boring seeing as they are free in life.  I like to use my one bajillion dollars.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click the egg


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aghh, I'm getting bored of the site, so I might not click back in a while. :/


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:throwingrottenapples: click


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Aghh, I'm getting bored of the site, so I might not click back in a while. :/


^


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (sorry if I post this twice, it's an 2 hours before my school starts, and I get on RIGHT after school.)


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs! (sorry if I post this twice, it's an 2 hours before my school starts, and I get on RIGHT after school.)


Your parents actually let you go on weekdays?


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accually, they let me on as long as my homework's done. And they don't really care, but I can't stay on the whole day.


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Please


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parents think that children rush their homework if they get to do something after they do it.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parents tell me that I can go at 9PM and if I do my homework. But I just sneak onto my iPod while I'm doing my homework. XD

I'm also getting bored of the site, and I forgot to add the URL of my party in my sig. ._.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sneak into my Dsi.


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELP!!! MY EGGS HAVE ONLY ABOUT 10 HOURS AND COUNTING LEFT!!!
THEY IN SPOILER!!!! ALSO, IF YOU CLICKY MY EGGS, I'LL CLICK YOURS!!


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Soruigi said:
			
		

> HELP!!! MY EGGS HAVE ONLY ABOUT 10 HOURS AND COUNTING LEFT!!!
> THEY IN SPOILER!!!! ALSO, IF YOU CLICKY MY EGGS, I'LL CLICK YOURS!!


What spoiler? if it's dragcave eggs, pm me with your scroll, and I'll save them (I really can.)


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click O.O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked PokeRocker.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh pokemonz eggz


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky clicky.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


I missed 3 easter bunneary


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I renamed all of my Pokemon yet I have no power to click anyone back.

I'll start clicking back once I get a new legendary.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I renamed all of my Pokemon yet I have no power to click anyone back.
> 
> I'll start clicking back once I get a new legendary.


I still have my raiku to hatch -_-

this is my second legendary !


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warmed it up for ya.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I renamed all of my Pokemon yet I have no power to click anyone back.
> 
> I'll start clicking back once I get a new legendary.


Where the hell did you get the clone ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok , I dont really click back these times but I will do it for you lol


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From an event from last year or something.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah ok

Thanks


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So.....when is the second October event?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> So.....when is the second October event?


just check the GPX forum


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hi all!

I have pokemon eggs too so i'll be posting here and clicking all you guys regularly
:3
when i can that is o3o


----------



## Nigel (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> I have pokemon eggs too so i'll be posting here and clicking all you guys regularly
> :3
> when i can that is o3o


could you breed me a slime slugma?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OM*G FOUND HEATRAN IN SHELTER IM SO ECXITED WOOT WOOT WOOT AHH HAVING A SEIZURE NOW YAY YAY WOOO YESSSSS


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but damn it I missed a Zergoose egg. But hey, who really cares?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for triple post (xD), but I just made a GPX+ chat. http://xat.com/GPX_plus_Klan


----------



## Nigel (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for triple post (xD), but I just made a GPX+ chat. http://xat.com/GPX_plus_Klan


theres a gpx irc on the site.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
But sometimes IRC's don't work. :'(


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did anyone see the nicknames of my Pokemon?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But here you can talk about stuff that you can't on the GPX+ IRC. Pokemon egg description, what an egg looks like, etc.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but HELL YES I FOUND A SLIME SLUGMA EGG AND A HATCHED ROTOM YES LETS CELEBRATE


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but HELL YES I FOUND A SLIME SLUGMA EGG AND A HATCHED ROTOM YES LETS CELEBRATE


Let's not.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but HELL YES I FOUND A SLIME SLUGMA EGG AND A HATCHED ROTOM YES LETS CELEBRATE


No.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a hatched Easter Buneary...woo.

And is it possible to breed Dracowymsy?


----------



## Soruigi (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICKY!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but HELL YES I FOUND A SLIME SLUGMA EGG AND A HATCHED ROTOM YES LETS CELEBRATE


Wow, you got a slime slugma egg.
Rotom's not really all that important. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it was hatched. I just remembered, YES HEATRAN.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the late reply
xD
I can breed Slime Slugma for you guys, if you want,
but I want to get a shiny miltank first
:[
I've hatched like 150 xD

Edit : Woot!
Just found a Nugget :3
$5K ~


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply
> xD
> I can breed Slime Slugma for you guys, if you want,
> but I want to get a shiny miltank first
> ...


Zergoose and Crystal Onix please. If I get one from you, you get 300 bells.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alright!

I'll start breeding the Crystal Onix first
I left my Zergoose in the daycare until it reached level 50 and it made no Zergoose eggs ~_~

Gah, the site is down
:[
i don't wanna miss the rush


----------



## Nigel (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> Alright!
> 
> I'll start breeding the Crystal Onix first
> I left my Zergoose in the daycare until it reached level 50 and it made no Zergoose eggs ~_~
> ...


nooo! i asked first!!! can you breed me a slime slugma?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I got a hatched Easter Buneary...woo.
> 
> And is it possible to breed Dracowymsy?


I believe so.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What was the event egg on October 4th? I never found out >_>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but HELL YES I FOUND A SLIME SLUGMA EGG AND A HATCHED ROTOM YES LETS CELEBRATE


Im sure you stayed all day long to get it huh ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> Sorry for the late reply
> xD
> I can breed Slime Slugma for you guys, if you want,
> but I want to get a shiny miltank first
> ...


I only have missing number ... please I WANT EGGS >.<


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AND PLEASE CLICK MY RAIKU , IM FREAKING LAZY !!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Getting back into clicking.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone tell me when the next event is.

I'll start clicking back once I get a new event egg.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its tomorrow I think


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh no , its after tomorrow. My mistake


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uhmmm I haven't made Crystal Onix eggs at all so i'll start with that first xD
Sorry
after that I'll move onto Slime Slugma eggs
I made a lot of those when I bred mine
I'll leave Zergoose 'till last because I have yet to breed one at all
;~;
xD

I want a Dracowymsy now o e;
If it can breed with Ditto, that means I can breed them too


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

starting to get back into dragons please click dragon eggs.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg the Autumn eggs are back ?


I remember last year when they were so rare xD
I was so ecstatic when I got my first one.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> What was the event egg on October 4th? I never found out >_>


And click plox.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is the website dead ?


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Is the website dead ?


Click. 

And what website?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No nothing


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7282888/1/?x=20

Weee


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7282888/1/?x=20
> 
> Weee


Haha wow. xD


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what I found'd.





lol


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is buying D=


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, other people on this site were offering to breed their Novelties for free.
Otherwise, just wait for Nook to go online or something.


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I have all novelties....


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know then. Maybe people don't want to buy?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Slime Slugma egg got a little crack.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but I just realized I MISSED A DARKRAI. Oh well, Heatran makes up for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Three new classic pokemon eggs. Clicks please!

BTW, what does Magikarp egg look like?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Three new classic pokemon eggs. Clicks please!
> 
> BTW, what does Magikarp egg look like?


It has like 1200 interaction points needed and his red with a magikarp face on it


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Was the second event egg sent out yet?

Edit: Nvm, when I tried to log out, it said it running the event. xD


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Was the second event egg sent out yet?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, when I tried to log out, it said it running the event. xD


*prays to god*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got nothing. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT NO GIRATINA. Seriously, can anyone tell me what I'm missing in order get an event egg?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got no egg but I got a darkrai egg in the shelter !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here is what I got in the shelter directly after


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMMIT NO GIRATINA. Seriously, can anyone tell me what I'm missing in order get an event egg?


Luck. And something else I forget.
It's a Giratina, I don't want it thank god.<3


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me please , raiku is almost hatched !


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Must...get....secret...novelty....Pillows $2.99....


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's an EVENT going on?!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> There's an EVENT going on?!


There WAS. A really jacked up one.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





olook


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'M SO PISSED.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When did the event go out and how come I did not know about it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, BUT I GOTSA A SHINY SWABLU EGG!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, BUT I GOTSA A SHINY SWABLU EGG!


There's shiny eggs now?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It twas in the shelter. I found it while cruisin for magikarp.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see it.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That egg on the end of your list?
That's a Magnemite. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x. I will click full party even if I have only one egg. And I only click back TBT members and GPX+/GTS+ Staff for some reason.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Clicks pl0x. I will click full party even if I have only one egg. And I only click back TBT members and GPX+/GTS+ Staff for some reason.


But then you'd lose clickers the next day. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you THINK anyone will remember ONE little person? They just click whoever pops up when they click random.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably, Admiral Cereus added me to her Pal Pad so anything's possible.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES YES YES YES BIDOFO YES HAIL THE LORD!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wat teh fock.



I wasn't aware there was an event.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Here is what I got in the shelter directly after


Dies anybody know how to get 30k of interaction points fast ? I got this in the shelter and im so happy


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you how to mass click....


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis teh snaplinkehs.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know how to but is their something like EVEN more faster ? I get bored at 300 clicks lol


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I HATCHED MY RAIKU


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone post a link to the event we're currently having?
I can't find it for some reason. o.o


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Can someone post a ]There isn't one.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

here http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=23360&st=0&p=598826&#entry598826


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> here http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=23360&st=0&p=598826&#entry598826


Okay, thanks.


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PokeRocker said:
			
		

> click mine


clicked, please click my Dragon Eggs/hatch-ling


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cliclk


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my two novelty eggs . And um, how many legend/novelty eggs can you have in your party? Anyone know how much X is? I remember someone saying it's 2 or 3.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Click my two novelty eggs . And um, how many legend/novelty eggs can you have in your party? Anyone know how much X is? I remember someone saying it's 2 or 3.


3.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSS....and NOOOO at the same time. D:


----------



## Nigel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got giratina


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a giratina too

will start clicking back now


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my first event egg! Stop taunting me.


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Nigel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i bet the mystery novelty is shadow lugia


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

now I really want that event egg!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys, click my meowth signature for my Giratina.

I swear, if the super duper novelty is something awesome/epic I'm going to crack my Giratina egg and have me some Scrambled Giratina Eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Guys, click my meowth signature for my Giratina.
> 
> I swear, if the super duper novelty is something awesome/epic I'm going to crack my Giratina egg and have me some Scrambled Giratina Eggs.


dw, most novelties can breed. legendaries cant so if these novelty can breed we'll still have a chance of getting it.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it's breedable


----------



## IceZtar (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't even know there was another egg release :O .
I haven't got one yet :O .


----------



## PokeRocker (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow
my crystal onix have made 12 eggs and none of them were crystal onix eggs o o;
I didn't know they'd be this hard to breed xD
i had better luck with slime slugma


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. I don't want 3 rare eggs in my party...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Click pl0x. I don't want 3 rare eggs in my party...


To bad its today the event x)

Better be fast


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a King's Rock.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . click my dratini to get 2 my GPX+ party.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click and I'll click back and blahblahblah


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> click and I'll click back and blahblahblah


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone tell me what the "super duper novelty" is when and if they get it.

BTW, Wymsy is a *censored.7.6*.
She didn't tell us about the event sooner.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Someone tell me what the "super duper novelty" is when and if they get it.
> 
> BTW, Wymsy is a *censored.7.6*.
> She didn't tell us about the event sooner.


Lets hope it's a Shadow Lugia or a Dracowymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is, I'll pound my fist on a desk.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Someone tell me what the "super duper novelty" is when and if they get it.
> 
> BTW, Wymsy is a *censored.7.6*.
> She didn't tell us about the event sooner.


When is the event?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY,  a male Easter Buneary.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the *censored.3.0*ing hell.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0*ing hell.


i just literally looked at it 2 min ago before seeing this post


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks and really, what the heck is that? 

Looks like... Mutant Groudon...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clicks and really, what the heck is that?
> 
> Looks like... Mutant Groudon...


CHOCOLATE GROUDONS.
OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well, i dont think thats it, she would have checked it off


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well, i dont think thats it, she would have checked it off


She's the only one that has one as of now. So she could be distributing them. 
And I doubt that this isn't it.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe what you must. if im wrong, boo.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG I'M HUNGRY.
D;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked peoplez.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why doesn't Commander Wysmy just hand out the eggs already?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Why doesn't Commander Wysmy just hand out the eggs already?


Cause it's Wymsy... -_-


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wuz being sarcastic.


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want the mystery egg!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0*ing hell.


What the *censored.3.0*!?

Dude, that epic egg makes GPX+ look godlike.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Goddammit, Wymsy, HATCH IT.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It looks like a swirling vortex of doom.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It looks like Groudon...or is it....possessed PIKACHU???? Hey, just remembered, Slime Slugma hatched.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF, is it?
I wanna know.

AND PLEASE TO BE CLICKING MY GIRATINA EGG.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> It looks like Groudon...or is it....possessed PIKACHU???? Hey, just remembered, Slime Slugma hatched.


WTH is possessed Pikachu?
And why the hell would it be dark red and melting?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> WTF, is it?
> I wanna know.
> 
> AND PLEASE TO BE CLICKING MY GIRATINA EGG.


Clicked, and here's a tip: When you have only one egg, put the hatched Pokemon in the PC. Then, you one click everyone that you don't really care about. Then, you'll hatch eggs faster without full party clicking! That's how I got my Slime Slugma egg a boost today.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derp.

I ain't dumm.

XD


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it says that "...novelties are special pokemon in the games, anime, or a pokemon represnting a holiday." or something like that. In one episode, Groudon possesses  Pikachu, then h'se all angry and possessed, or something.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

>


But it looks nothing like that.

It's blue and red not red and yellow.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. And why is it melting?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be a legendary chocolate something or other ...


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHOCOLATE GROUDON!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a novelty chocolate...


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't I just say "chocolate"?

Well, I did say "legendary" ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think it'll be a Chocolate Groudon.

<small>I'm sorry for saying that. >_<;</small>

Ignore that.
Guys, click.

Btw Nook, that's a horrible tip, I want my points and clickers.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chocolate Legendary = Novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't it just hatch already so we don't have to ask anymore questions?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.2.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!11


*dies*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't believe I missed that.
I wish I could travel back in time.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Omg.<333
IWANTIT.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">OMFGOMFGOMFGWTFISTHATOHGODAHHHHANEWNOVELTYIMSOEXCITEDMYGRAMMARISOUTCONTROL************OMFGiunpaiuvna[onuv</div>

Sorry for my first ever RAGE OF JOY.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's was so unexpected.

Come to think of it, it fits Halloween perfectly.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know what, I'm actually kinda happy I didn't get the last 2 legends.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How come my Easter Bunearies won't breed?
They're the same level, one's a boy and one's a girl...

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> You know what, I'm actually kinda happy I didn't get the last 2 legends.


You sure you're gonna get Fake Groudon tonight?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"Created by man-made means, this fake Groudon is driven by a primordial desire for destruction. It can create tentacles from its chest to *absorb Pok*


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> "Created by man-made means, this fake Groudon is driven by a primordial desire for destruction. It can create tentacles from its chest to *absorb Pok*


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> How come my Easter Bunearies won't breed?
> They're the same level, one's a boy and one's a girl...
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?


They're not old enough to breed. Do you ever see a 1 year old with it's baby?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.
Hard.
IRL.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew. You didn't need to say that. :/


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN YOU, WYMSY.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yes.
http://gpxplus.net/ZGtjZQDjBN

We're getting RAEG Octillery!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn I missed both of them.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've been waiting for this ...

Too bad I got Giratina ...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Isn't it Rage Remoraid? But if Remoraid can breed...then Rage Remoraid can too!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Isn't it Rage Remoraid? But if Remoraid can breed...then Rage Remoraid can too!


Yeah, it's Rage Remoraid.

Let's hope they can breed.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone have to heart to tell John102 that he doesn't have all the breedable novelties?


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big><big><big><big><big>*JOHN102, YOU DON'T HAVE ALL THE BREEDABLE NOVELTIES.*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*JOHN102, YOU DON'T HAVE ALL THE BREEDABLE NOVELTIES.*</big></big></big></big></big>


There we go.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ooh, I like the teeth.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone, I just heard a rumor that Wymsy released her Fake Groudon! TO THE SHELTER!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Everyone, I just heard a rumor that Wymsy released her Fake Groudon! TO THE SHELTER!


No.
Shuddap.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you Serebii.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Rapidash+King

Yay, my friend got one.<3
Even though I wanted one. :c


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/Rapidash+King
> 
> Yay, my friend got one.<3
> Even though I wanted one. :c


PM him that he got a Rage Remoraid egg and that he will breed them.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HATCHITALREADY


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not even online, and he can do what he wants with it, I don't want to sound pushy.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then make it sound not pushy, like, "Can you please make Rage Remoraid for me?".


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather not ask. 
For some personal reasons.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like no one on TBT got the "Halloween Specials".


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but here's the news that everyone's been waiting for: REMORAGE IS BREEDABLE!


----------



## Horus (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> wow


<333

Gonna try and find a Ditto, I'm bored and I need to pass the time.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TRICK OR CLICK BEGINS IN 40 MINUTES!


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> wow


epic


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

19 more levels and we'll know what Octillerage looks like.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but some crap is going on. I'm curious.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but some crap is going on. I'm curious.


"Doing some crap, be right back. And no video for you this time. Sorry."

They make it sound unimportant.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LICK HIM.


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click O.O


----------



## Nigel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aww the sites down and i dont get to see the new novelties 

So how come theres 2? were they both given out in the event?


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Aww the sites down and i dont get to see the new novelties


It's been down for over 3 hours now.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Thats groudon from the pokemon movie , If I remember exactly someone tries to put groudon alive back but it fails and gives that thing


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click the eggs 0.o


----------



## Nigel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> click the eggs 0.o


we cant


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whats wrong with the web site


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> wow


He evolved!

w00t


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know that egg that Commander Wysmy's hatched? The 'melting' one? It's that freaky Groudon from Pokemon: Wishmaker.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is the site down for you, or do I have to toss my computer outside and use a Rocket Launcher on it? (Sorry for the double post.)


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> is the site down for you, or do I have to toss my computer outside and use a Rocket Launcher on it? (Sorry for the double post.)


It was already down 6 hours ago and probably even before that.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, great.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> You know that egg that Commander Wysmy's hatched? The 'melting' one? It's that freaky Groudon from Pokemon: Wishmaker.


Yes I think so


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My internet connection's fine, but I can't access Gpx+. And, if the site is down, wouldn't there be some dumb message by Wymsy like last night?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> My internet connection's fine, but I can't access Gpx+. And, if the site is down, wouldn't there be some dumb message by Wymsy like last night?


because the server is down


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what reason?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's just trying to make more novelties or something.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone who plays DragCave has a right to be jealous of me now:



Zombie!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Type in gpxplus.net . Look what happened.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Type in gpxplus.net . Look what happened.


Um.... white screen of doom?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think Gpx+ is changing servers...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Did this happen to any of you?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did for me !


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know Wymsy's email?


----------



## Nigel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Anyone know Wymsy's email?


uh i think she knows its like that lol.
server is probably under maintaince


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to tell her to hurry up.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uhh . . . how on earth do you get the zombie dragon in DragCave?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> uhh . . . how on earth do you get the zombie dragon in DragCave?


Kill a dragon or hatchie, then revive it.
Only works sometimes.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone PLEASE tell Wymsy to hurry up?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only get 5 shots at it, though. Then your kill limit's done, and you can't kill anymore.
I got my zombie on my 5th shot.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can someone PLEASE tell Wymsy to hurry up?


Why don't you?
Since you want her to hurry up so badly.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know her email or whatever. I don't know anyway to contact her, I'm asking the people who DO know how to contact her.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Wymsy is aware that the site is down.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know that that Special egg on Dragcave is?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Anyone know that that Special egg on Dragcave is?


Limited Edition Halloween 2009 egg. Will only be here today, along with zombies. Noone knows what's inside it for sure.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nephewjack, I'm going to steal your eggs. I've been trying to get one, and every time I don't get it.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack, I'm going to steal your eggs. I've been trying to get one, and every time I don't get it.


Mwahahaha! >=D
I can see you're not trying for zombies, then.


----------



## anime1235 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## rozono (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY THE SITE'S BACK.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*gets ready to horde some eggs* >


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site's so laggy. :/


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if a hatch-ling avoids,  can you still kill it?


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Try a new one.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WIN! YAY!!! I gotz 2 eggehs. please click the frist black egg on my Dragcave scroll so I can get more rare eggs. >


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I WIN! YAY!!! I gotz 2 eggehs. please click the frist black egg on my Dragcave scroll so I can get more rare eggs. >


You won't be able to hatch it. It has to be 4 days or lower for it to hatch.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well, two ain't bad.

If one's good, two are better, and three are divine!


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eggs are divine.


----------



## rozono (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click mine(under spoiler)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet this is what these eggs hatch into: this!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're extending the trick or click and the pumpkin accessory selling  to tomorrow,


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont know what to do, i didnt plan anything!

click please


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i feel bad i killed my dragoon that i had frozen ): it was 1 min from dieing awhile ago 


Ok i killed another dragon and got a zombie, i dont feel quit as bad anymore

sorry for double post


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where do you get a vamp egg?



sorry sorry sorry, i meant to edit the one above, wasnt paying attention


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> where do you get a vamp egg?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry sorry sorry, i meant to edit the one above, wasnt paying attention


Vamp egg? :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

vampire


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> vampire


you mean a Vampire Dragon?


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well yus


o and some guys said you can get a Zombie on any day, just holloween the chances increase, will my Zombie grow or would i have to kill an adult?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well yus
> 
> 
> o and some guys said you can get a Zombie on any day, just holloween the chances increase, will my Zombie grow or would i have to kill an adult?


how to get a Vamipre Dragon: Method to obtaining unknown.

It's a lie.
Who knows? It'd probably vanish after Halloween, I bet.


----------



## SuperVandal (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*











That's all mine. :3


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Reese's - Dry
Peppermint - Bitter

Anyone know the others?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Reese's - Dry
> Peppermint - Bitter
> 
> Anyone know the others?


Warhead: Sour
Redhots: spicy
Reeses: Dry
Candy Corn: Sweet
Peppermint: Bitter.

It's in the same order as the berries.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's just confusing.

I got a good amount of candy for Halloween this year.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have about 150 pieces here.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@confused DCers:
Zombies are Halloween only. You can only get vampires using the bite function, which only vampires have.
All confirmed by the site admin.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> @confused DCers:
> Zombies are Halloween only. You can only get vampires using the bite function, which only vampires have.
> All confirmed by the site admin.


Knew it.


----------



## Rockman! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> @confused DCers:
> Zombies are Halloween only. You can only get vampires using the bite function, which only vampires have.
> All confirmed by the site admin.


Is this for that Dragon site?


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so what i have to kill an adult?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have 2 pokemon lvl 100 , I never knew the daycare could do that O_O


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Giving away my legendaries and whatnot.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Soon, I have no team for GPX anymore.
Social life :v


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you pm the time 2 me?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too? I'll pay TBTB.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i was hoping no1 else would read...


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT MISSED CLONE CHARMANDER.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMMIT MISSED CLONE CHARMANDER.


omg you seen that 2!? i couldnt click it, it kept moving -_- i just got caught off guard


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those tiny little stubs for legs.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> Giving away my legendaries and whatnot.


When?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not today, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he abandoned 1 half hour ago


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> he abandoned 1 half hour ago


Abandoned what?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait I get it now. BTW, he just abandoned Regice. TO THE SHELTER BEFORE SOMEONE NOT FROM TBT GETS IT!


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm hunting!


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn! Missed eater bunneary!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn! Missed eater bunneary!


You missed it too?!?! It was FAST.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yer I did.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn I missed the regice!


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well nothing, i missed a lot in the past hour, i hatched charmander clone and a hatch slime slugma i few things more im sure


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> well nothing, i missed a lot in the past hour, i hatched charmander clone and a hatch slime slugma i few things more im sure


Iv'e never got anything from an event, I only have a MissingNo. I really wanted that easter buneary, and Regice!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn I missed the regice!


Did you see it? I didn't.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yer, I saw it.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill help ya out when i buy a Scope


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click o.o


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Out of curiosity, how did/do you get the new novelties?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how did/do you get the new novelties?


r u talking to me


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click O.O


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anime1235, stop double-posting, you're really annoying.

Oh, and I just got Easter Buneary from the Shelter <3 Click plox!


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> anime1235, stop double-posting, you're really annoying.
> 
> Oh, and I just got Easter Buneary from the Shelter <3 Click plox!


-_- well sorry


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT A HATCHED CRYSTAL ONIX YES YES YES I LOVE YOU PERSON WHO RELEASED IT YES YES YES W00TW00TW00t RAEG OF JOY IS RAEGFUL JOYNESS YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how did/do you get the new novelties?


My question still stands.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Super Duper Novelty event". I thought Wymsy would give out Fake Groudon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So has anyone gotten this egg? Is Wymsy even releasing it?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its random 
its ether your lucky or your unlucky


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kids, I also abandoned Regirock.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna abandon Giritina egg. Say when.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYTHING'S ALMOST HATCHED! CLICKS ARE NEEDED!

Sorry

/outburst


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hallo.

click plz.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need NOVELTIES AND FAST I ONLY HAVE A FREAKING MISSING NUMBER AND IT CANT HAVE SEX WITH ITS PARTENER BECAUSE IT CANT BREED SO I NEED SOMETHING !


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click O.O


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> click O.O


Lucky

you have a Remorage ...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I need NOVELTIES AND FAST I ONLY HAVE A FREAKING MISSING NUMBER AND IT CANT HAVE SEX WITH ITS PARTENER BECAUSE IT CANT BREED SO I NEED SOMETHING !


Calm down. Also, WTF?


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I HAVE A BULBASAUR EGG!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What was the event egg for october 4th? I never found out... :S


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big>Yes ?</big>*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Rocky


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know what I want for christmas?

A dracowymsy


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How the hell does nook get all these noveltys ? My guess is he stays all day in the shelter ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my darkrai egg


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How the hell does nook get all these noveltys ? My guess is he has no life and stays all day in the shelter ...


Fixed.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/)_.
Answering the question "What the *censored.3.0*?" with "Yes" makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman. Clicky mine. I clicked your Giratina.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click this spoiler for pr0n

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Dirty pervet, whilst you're here click this link: http://gpxplus.net/user/Orisyke</div>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone breed me a novelty please ... Zergoose would be ok but if you dont have one ANY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Lewis.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clicked Lewis.


You dirty pervert lol


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> click


Already did. And you only need to post it once...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickz.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How does one obtain a Remorage?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> How does one obtain a Remorage?


its only luck


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Tom


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click guys. And yogaba is banned <3


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, Wymsy is ignorant.
I sent her a PM saying "hi" in a nice, reformed way and she never replied.

*censored.4.0*.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click.


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Clicked.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Okay, Wymsy is ignorant.
> I sent her a PM saying "hi" in a nice, reformed way and she never replied.
> 
> *censored.4.0*.


How many times do you think she gets PMed a day, huh? LOTS. Read her sig once in awhile.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a nice PM.
She could at least reply to it.

I wasn't asking a question either,


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How the hell does nook get all these noveltys ? My guess is he stays all day in the shelter ...


Pretty much. Did anyone notice that when you go in the shelter, hover over an egg, and instead of showing the amount of maturity it needs, it shows the percentage. Now how am I gonna get Bidofo now?.....


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post but, did a Buneary just explode?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post but, did a Buneary just explode?


Say what?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the shelter. I clicked the shelter, I saw a Buneary, it exploded. A few refreshes later, it comes back.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post but, did a Buneary just explode?


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed me a novelty please ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I get a Scope, I will.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I MISSED A BULBAUSOR CLONE GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH -_-


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey can u tell me a way to get the Scope faster


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I MISSED A BULBAUSOR CLONE GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH -_-


You saw it too? I want a clone so badly..


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep clicking.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , Im gonna cry all my life .. *snif*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT A ZERGOOSE EGGGGGGGGG YAY


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big><big><big>In DayCare</big></big></big>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook , did you see it ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>In DayCare</big></big></big>


Could I have one please ...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nook , did you see it ?


Don't push it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your the one saying that rofl

Oh well , my first novelty that I can breed !


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's doing it for all of TBT.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the evolution an octillery but a big one ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remorage evolves into Octillerage. xD


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and my god it looks scary


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys click dragon eggs please


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny, very funny


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any one want to breed a clone for me?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

do u know a faster way to get the Silph Scope


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH I SAW SOMEONE WITH A SHINY REMORAGE !


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> OH I SAW SOMEONE WITH A SHINY REMORAGE !


thats cool


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> do u know a faster way to get the Silph Scope


Sell stuff that you randomly find.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> OH I SAW SOMEONE WITH A SHINY REMORAGE !


Remember, there's one set shiny for every event.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And do you know who got the shiny ? A moderator , is there a trick or something ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's random. I could get it, you could get, who knows?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I know why , its because he did the sprite so he gets like extra


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh dragons


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click meh dragons


Clicked


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click meh dragons


Clicked. Click my Bidofo egg.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is anybody here?
i finally bred a Crystal Onix 


Ummmm
yeah so I guess I'll wait until there's more people on to drop it
xD


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im on


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm on.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clecked, click dragon eggs please


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> clecked, click dragon eggs please


Clicked your Pokemon and eggs.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok, so some people are on?
xD


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks i just literally got that pokemon in the shelter forgot to put it away


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> ok, so some people are on?
> xD


Don't release it now, it's Sunday. And on Sunday, your parents make you get off really early. Can it be next week?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i can stay on as long as i want o:
XD

next week as in saturday ?
o e;


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Vlocet said:
			
		

> i can stay on as long as i want o:
> XD
> 
> next week as in saturday ?
> o e;


Yeah.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

that's a really long time from right now xD
i can breed like 3 more crystal onix in that time

im just asking if anyone wants one here so I can drop it for them
if not i'll just drop it anyways
xD


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a minute...it's 6:something PM here. Drop them then.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I remember on my first event, my Darkrai came out shiny<3


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I remember on my first event, my Darkrai came out shiny<3


I envy you. I'm still looken for meh shine.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT

About time I found it.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a hatched EB. Why am I not happy?


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>In DayCare</big></big></big>


i released there eggs


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When now ?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> anime1235 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH YES , I GOT A BIDOFO EGG !!!


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

release some more


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's a red egg with a load of black spots on it? Ledyba?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

maybe


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> What's a red egg with a load of black spots on it? Ledyba?


yes


----------



## JamesBertie (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wish the ones in my sig where on GPX...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You can't even tell if pokes in the shelter are novelties because they changed the egg count to percent >_>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> You can't even tell if pokes in the shelter are novelties because they changed the egg count to percent >_>


Well me I got a bidofo , but their was one wrotten mystery egg and the other bidoof egg


I got it today , and just check the image you should know


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSED SQUITLE CLONE EGG -_-


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> You can't even tell if pokes in the shelter are novelties because they changed the egg count to percent >_>


I know.
It's dumb


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed easter bunneary and zergoose egg


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH *censored.2.0* I MISSED A REMORAGE IN THE SHELTER  (egg)


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> You can't even tell if pokes in the shelter are novelties because they changed the egg count to percent >_>


When?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click eggs!

Edit: I click my party, and I get a Fire Stone! ^-^


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get a bidoof egg then hatch it, you know if its a bidofo because of the name will either be Mystery or Bidofo if you have it once before


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clikeh


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clecked back


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

godamnit

I want a *censored.3.0*ing Dracowymsy ...


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed giratina egg -___-


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . I should look at my dragcave scroll and see if there's anything on there that's 3 hours or less.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MA EGG


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click eggs almost hatch! and dragon eggs 2 please


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Edit:

With all this 0% maturity crap, how the hell do you know if it's a bidofo egg or not?

Edit#2:

I feel loved <3
Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> godamnit
> 
> I want a *censored.3.0*ing Dracowymsy ...


why? they're ugly


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they're not.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Nigel, how did you get so many clicks on your Giratina before me?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Nigel, how did you get so many clicks on your Giratina before me?


I click people..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay! Igglybuff hatched!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants my Jirachi?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I DO!

What egg is this:


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> Who wants my Jirachi?


ME ME ME!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I DO!
> 
> What egg is this:


Looks like a wooper.


Releasing it in a few minutes, then going to Halo 3.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you post the exact time here? =D

Also, whats your gamertag?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah sure.

and i haven't beat campaign, i've been busy D:

So, I'll add you once I beat campaign and whutnot.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you been online yet?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selfishhhhh! I only have one novelty. You have a lot more than that.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And whos fault is that? =p


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'd probably get pummeled though.

Just released Jirachi.

12:40 PM server time


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its gonna appear in the shelter at 12:55 so you have as much chance as me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think someone else already got it.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

missed it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awh, that sucks :v


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I blame Global Warming. :<


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna start doing full party clicks


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh dragon eggs pleases


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click meh dragon eggs pleases


Clicked


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AH FAWK MISSED SLIME SLUGMA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Stuff in spoiler.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I'm missing a lot. :/


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the hell is this? http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGtkAGV3Aj

Edit: 

Ohh. Never mind, found out its a Dracowymsy


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't get it, John has a Remorage egg. But, he didn't get it from the lab, from the shelter, and he didn't breed it. There wasn't any event two days ago...was there?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I don't get it, John has a Remorage egg. But, he didn't get it from the lab, from the shelter, and he didn't breed it. There wasn't any event two days ago...was there?


He might have got it from the shelter from someone who was banned.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed hatched bulbausor clone


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed slime marcargo GAAAAAAAAAASH


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

C L I C K.
M Y.
E G G S.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks please
might not be able to click back until late though...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click the eggehs?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my egg


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please.

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*:|*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Pokewalker is cool! And um, anyone notice that Slime Slugma is smaller?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> The Pokewalker is cool! And um, anyone notice that Slime Slugma is smaller?


HE'S MALNOURISHED! YOU TERRIBLE TRAINER!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that mean that everyone who has a Slime Slugma/Slime Magcargo is a bad trainer?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> The Pokewalker is cool! And um, anyone notice that Slime Slugma is smaller?


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=24678


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you noticed that too. I liked bulgy Slime Slugma better.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

when is my zombies be seen?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a Cyndiquil egg look like?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY GOD , I WAS IN THE SHELTER AND GOT TWO NOVELTIES IN A ROW!

CLone charmander egg and slime slugma egg ! *censored.2.0*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, it'z friday, and I gotz to leave 4 school in 1 hour. (if it weren't friday, I'd be in 1st period now.)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got my second charmander clone egg in the shelter !


----------



## Horus (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the last 10 hours I missed...

Palkia
2 Slime Slugmas
Bulbasaur Clone
and a Easter Buneary (I got 1 out of the two :O )


Edit: And a Charmander Clone a second ago -.-


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I made my own egg in Paint.NET.
It is not real.






_An egg that is made up of meteorites and sulfur. It's presence seems to give most objects a vivid appearance. Nobody knows what will hatch from it ...

Maturity: 0/10,000_


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> In the last 10 hours I missed...
> 
> Palkia
> 2 Slime Slugmas
> ...


I missed like 15 novelties this week

but I got 3 today , 2 charmander clone egg and slime slugma egg but I missed bulba clone because my party was full !


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

good lord man your lucky, you need to breed me some


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new egg. (Not really XD)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> good lord man your lucky, you need to breed me some


Yes , I will ... But need a scope -_-


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To breed a novelty it must be lvl 100 ? O_O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a zergoose egg in the shelter !


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JUST missed an easter buneary. What egg is this?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JUST missed an easter buneary. What egg is this?


Lileep I think


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so . . . um . . . I would say please click my eggs, but I've already said it!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for the double post, but I FINALLY got a blue striped egg on DragCave! ^-^


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

How the hell do you even find such good stuff in the shelter? All my life, iv'e only seen 1 eastr buneary egg, and a regice.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where's that event topic you promised us, Wymsy? >=(


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Where's that event topic you promised us, Wymsy? >=(


I know.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> How the hell do you even find such good stuff in the shelter? All my life, iv'e only seen 1 eastr buneary egg, and a regice.


I just refresh sometimes ... thats all

I missed like 15 novelties this week !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No comments on my fake egg?


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy got rid of the poll, so that's good news


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No comments on my fake egg?


It looks nice, but the egg needs a pattern.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed easter bunneary egg !


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Missed easter bunneary egg !


it dosnt have to be level 100 to breed


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes , I got an easter buneary egg !


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">



What egg?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> What egg?


New Novelty. 
Remorage.
Darn. Wymsy's put click filters on the events and the smallest one is 4,000 clicks. I only have about 3,300. John, if you read this, i need a link for Snaplinks that's actually compatible with 3.0.1. The one I found is only for earlier verisons.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well from the event I can only get Mew...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> What egg?


You got it ?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you need to stop shelter stalking, i gots no patience for that >.<


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hm . . .


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post but:

I WANT CELEBI!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> hm . . .


He was talking to me ...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was saying that because I haven't been on GPX+ at all today. ^-^u


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh my god , I've become like nook ... I STALK THING -_-


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lmao, click hatchlings and dragon eggs please!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay , I found a dusk stone !


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found what the pumpkin grows up into! this.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

that's awesome, did you click me? i clicked yous


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I found what the pumpkin grows up into! this.


Is it gettign c*old* in here?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i didnt know what it looked like.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Protip: Join DC Forums. That way you get information faster.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i joined it i dont like going to it much.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* missed a hatched Easter Buneary!

EDIT
And an egg.

EDIT
I think that the mystery event egg will be a Fake Groundon or whatever.

EDIT
What does a Cyndiquil egg look like?


----------



## Soruigi (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons PLZ!!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0*ING HELL.

Now it's going to be a lot more damn harder for me to get the mystery egg on November 23rd.
I need 8,000 total interactions.
I currently have 2,782.

I better start mass clicking everyone I can.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

huh? oh, crap. I'll never get celebi at my rate! more clicking for me!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is the website working for any of you guys ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah ok no , it came back ... maybe my computer


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Is the website working for any of you guys ?


All I did was just try to log in, and I get an error! DX


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How.... 1205 pages?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just boosted my interactions up 30!

I likez the random thing, that's wut I did. I don't care if I don't get clicked back . . . ^-^


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click. And can someone breed Remorage for me?


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Soo please click on a picture of a pet to level it up O_O your wasting your time!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally hatched my darkrai !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Soo please click on a picture of a pet to level it up O_O your wasting your time!


You're wasting your time telling them that it's wasting theirs.


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> What does a Cyndiquil egg look like?


^


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY WAILMER EGG NOW


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> CLICK MY WAILMER EGG NOW


That's not a wailmer egg... Lol


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 what is it.. oh man its a croagunk


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Croagunk


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

now is it a wailmer?


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yer. A Wailmer!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want that celebi! @-@


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES YES YES BIDOFO FINALLY HATCHED I'M SO HAPPY YES YES YES SHELTER STALKING WORKS!!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for triple post, but I JUST FOUND A HATCHED EASTER BUNEARY YES YES YES


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click meh dragons please


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click meh dragons please


Clicked.


----------



## John102 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





What the *censored.3.0* is it?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0* is it?


It's the latest novelty. Remorage. Lucky.


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was it given out?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October 30. Were you on a vacation or something?


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was.

Lol, I got 2 event eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you go?


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Florida


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it hot there?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT MISSED EASTER BUNEARY but does it look like I care?


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but that's beside the point.

I got 2 event eggs in one event. I know why now too!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a minute, I have no Pokemon. Whoops. ;D
Can ANYONE breed me a clone?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you still got all the novelties 

and i got my first clone!!!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you know what i mean


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> you know what i mean


Breedable novelties? No, he doesn't have a Dracowymsy yet.


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nook, get some pokes so I can click em.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because I clicked you. I don't wanna waste your time.


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I have OCD, and if you don't get some pokes you'll be the only bolded name on the list, and because of that I'll start pulling my hair out and raping my cat. We wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Twinny, I got an Azelf with your name on it.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cant get that its all for favorites


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> Twinny, I got an Azelf with your name on it.


Do you still want those slime slugmas? I've got two ready to dump.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm not using gpx+ for the time being in a bit.

and why'd you quit the goodfellersss?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I have them then?


----------



## John102 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I can't click a much as I used to. I wanna talk in da irc, we go their now.


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So John102 Why did you get 2 event eggs?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i cant go to the shelter no more today


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i gots hatched Pokemon in the shelter then saved one spot for another novelty then got a clone. so 2 novelties and 4 hatched Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay. I really want novelties.


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this like the thread with the post posts in it? If it isn't, can someone please post a link for me?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Is this like the thread with the post posts in it? If it isn't, can someone please post a ]what do you mean?


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like, this topic has 12,100 posts in it, Is there any other topic on TBT that has over 12,100 posts?

Edit: Now 12,101


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no 

i clicked you


----------



## Jake (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> no
> 
> i clicked you


Jealous of your Easter Buneary and Bulba Clone *Steals*


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone please breed me a clone?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can someone please breed me a clone?


what can u breed in return?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want?


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Mineeee.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can breed zergoose ... but dont have scope !


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did an Absol just explode?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks!


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY WAILMER EGG AND CROAGUNK


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me must hatch clone!


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Snaplinks is teh awesome. 35 minutes for 250 clicks on a lagging GPX+ is good.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click me must hatch clone!


Clicked pokeboy.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked pokeboy... now CLICK ME


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked this page. click Dragons 2 please that will only take a sec.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> clicked this page. click Dragons 2 please that will only take a sec.


Clicked dragons.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah Easter Buneary!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Click mah Easter Buneary!


Clicked all of them.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.


clicked yours to


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it me, or did a Wurmple just explode in the shelter?


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Is it me, or did a Wurmple just explode in the shelter?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I JUST DONATED A WURMPLE


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

the site is lagging is why


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> the site is lagging is why


WHY IS THE SLOWPOKE FASTER THAN COMCAST GPX+?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im missing a lot i already got my amount for the day...


----------



## rozono (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do u breed in the website.Plz click mine in spoiler


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggehs!

and my Dragcave scroll, you slackers.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Please click my eggehs!
> 
> and my Dragcave scroll, you slackers.


You know, you can just pop your dragon eggs into hatcheries like Sotidragon, Eggs Will Be Dragons, and Jade Destiny, and then you won't need to worry about them, right?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah, I know. I'm just trying to get a couple clicks from tbt before I throw them into the ER on soti.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get clicks on soti... that's what the Nest and Nursery are for.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'm not helpless, ya know.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. It just seemed like you were only using Soti for the ER for a second.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awesome my pumpkin dragon grew up!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they both grew up!!!!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need more novelties -__- 

And im breeding zergoose but have no scope ...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I need more novelties -__-
> 
> And im breeding zergoose but have no scope ...


kewl


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone who has a Remorage/Octillerage, can you do me a favor? Could you go to your dex, and right click the image of the Remorage/Octillerage, then hit "Copy Image Address" and post it here?
I wanna know the codes for them because I can't figure out where Wymsy's hidden them.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you click back Jack?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> can you click back Jack?


Whoopsie. Gimme a sec
Done.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, so hows it been?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Snaplinks today.
God, clicking's been so much easier.
I've got a set amount for each day so that I might get to 10,000 clicks before the event.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats that?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> whats that?


Who can just drag a box around their party and it'll open them in different tabs.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how you get it?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> how you get it?


http://snaplinks.mozdev.org/


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

looks to complicated, ill just take my time like usual, the way to roll


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have snaplinks.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I have snap]Good4u.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please
And someone show me a cyndaquill egg.
P.S: People with braces are sexy!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've had snaplinks.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im now breeding slime slugmas in hope to get a shiny. any non shiny will be released into shelter.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs (I got a break from school today . . . I gotz cold.) I'll be clicking a TON on gpx+, so please click my eggehs!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are snaplinks ?


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Anyone who has a Remorage/Octillerage, can you do me a favor? Could you go to your dex, and right click the image of the Remorage/Octillerage, then hit "Copy Image Address" and post it here?
> I wanna know the codes for them because I can't figure out where Wymsy's hidden them.


http://gpxplus.net/files/img/29/69/ZGtlBGx3At/image.png

bloop.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John , can you breed me a squirtle clone ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK PL0X.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... it should look more like this:
http://gpxplus.net/files/images/normal/204.png
Unless she's coded them differently.
Did you go into your Pokedex and do it? Because otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fistpalms self*

No, here.

http://gpxplus.net/files/images/normal/9223.png

Edit: I found the little man because I went back to check the image code =3


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohohoho! She's hiding them in the 9200's!


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats that?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I'm feeling pretty lousy about my novelty catching skills. John dropped me 3 Ebuns, 2 Squirtle Clones, and a SS, and I only saw 1 and missed them all.


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Well, I'm feeling pretty lousy about my novelty catching skills. John dropped me 3 Ebuns, 2 Squirtle Clones, and a SS, and I only saw 1 and missed them all.


A tip for all of you for future catching, get to the shelter about ten minutes before the novelties show up and just refresh for the next ten minutes it helps reduce lag.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll remember that when I go to order tomorrow.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:l
600 TBT Bells later.


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I already had it on the first post...apparently not, sowwie >.<


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S'okay.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thats what i did, helps reduce a lot


----------



## John102 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's not much left, pokeboy got the zergoose, and nephew jack bought the EB's, SC's, and a slime slugma...I'll have to go shelter stalking again...


----------



## rozono (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click some of mine


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now feel kinda bad about depleting your stock.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was just mass-clicking. > it's fun.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> im now breeding slime slugmas in hope to get a shiny. any non shiny will be released into shelter.


Can you PM me when you release them since i'm a noob at this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you don't breed them?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, those were just the ones in stock. I can breed any breedable novelty with the exception of dracowymsy.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## John102 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





BAHAHAHAH.

Novelties are getting easier to find each day.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awwwww man, i want it


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want it . . .


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Novelties are getting easier to find each day.


>:l


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lvl. 100 Zergoose > All.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im too impatient to stalk.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAH.
> 
> Novelties are getting easier to find each day.


I already have a Charizard Clone.

Click pl0x.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> im too impatient to stalk.


Like me


----------



## John102 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Like taking candy from a baby.


I've been looking for one of those little morsels.


----------



## John102 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got like 3 novelties/legendaries that aren't hatched.

And I don't even play this anymore.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Like taking candy from a baby.


not much to brag about there, there the most common novelty. the only reason why i have one in ma party, read my journal


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John...
BWARGHARGHARGHARGHARGH.
I'm done now.


----------



## John102 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two novelties today, and I really didn't stalk the shelter that long.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

one refresh and i got that Ebun in my party and even took my time looking at the other eggs, the clone you were lucky


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There are millions of little crappy Pokemon in the shelter *Crosses fingers for an Easter Buneary*

I think we should help Darth hatch his Primal Dialga. http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGZjZmxlAN


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Egg, I think it's a Lickitung... 

And I think the other one is a Ditto.

Sad thing: I won't be able to get a novelty. I don't have enough clicks.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> New Egg, I think it's a Lickitung...
> 
> And I think the other one is a Ditto.
> 
> Sad thing: I won't be able to get a novelty. I don't have enough clicks.


No its a cleffa and ekans.

Do you know how rare ditto are?


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MA EGGS NOW


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im sorry for the double post but I GOT A LUNATONE EGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ALL ONE CLICKERS, *censored 3.0* you... lol... click my full party... NOW OR SCRAM (am i turning into resetti?)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> ALL ONE CLICKERS, *censored 3.0* you... lol... click my full party... NOW OR SCRAM (am i turning into resetti?)


Be thankful they clicked you. What's better: One click, or no clicks?


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol after 5 minutes of shelter stalking this is the fruit of my labor.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol after 5 minutes of shelter stalking this is the fruit of my labor.


And I was about to get it too....


----------



## Nigel (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol after 5 minutes of shelter stalking this is the fruit of my labor.


you should leave it for other people.

I have 3 zergoose, two that can breed well so I don't bother picking up zergoose eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are you gonna breed that Remorage, John?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I call John's first bred remorage!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I call second!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thirds.


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I want a shiny zergoose
2) I got a business to run man! It's all going to people without the novelties anyway.
3) I'm getting my first bred remorage if it's female, if not, dunno what I'll do with it.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x

Only need a few more clicks on my giratina.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like me. :<


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

after stalking the shelter... heres my prize


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, there was just a primal dialga in the shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is what I get for stalking the shelter for half an hour.


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> This is what I get for stalking the shelter for half an hour.


Don't expect to get one.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't put me down like that.
They breed easily and they're like any other novelty.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats that egg ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> lol, there was just a primal dialga in the shelter.


You didn't need to say that...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs, please!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dracowymsy.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN I MISSED A CLONE CHARMANDER!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was never in the shelter ? And how did he get it ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He bred it. >.>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN I MISSED AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had a dream the other night about this odd egg.
It looked like a filthy brown bean and would glow red (like the one in my sig)

When it hatches, you get an evil looking stunky that spoils all of the eggs in your party.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GIRATINA IS SOOOOO CLOSE TO HATCHING.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> GIRATINA IS SOOOOO CLOSE TO HATCHING.


Go eat a shroom.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I had a dream the other night about this odd egg.
> It looked like a filthy brown bean and would glow red (like the one in my sig)
> 
> When it hatches, you get an evil looking stunky that spoils all of the eggs in your party.


Let me get this straight: You dreamed about an online egg that has no real value at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... pretty much. Someone needs to take a break from the computer.

Hey, what is that other egg I got?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one on the bottom is a porygon


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





*whistles*


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have no patience to stalk no mores


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> *whistles*


Yeah, well ... MY GIRATINA IS ALMOST OUT OF IT'S EGG.


----------



## John102 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost is only good in horseshoes and hand-grenades.

Bacon Boy; if you drop you octillary, I'll breed you a remorage.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MA EGGS


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is there any way to give a lot of clicks for money faster? i want meh scope


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Internet's down, so no click backs until I get it back.
Using my friend's laptop, and I'm leaving soon.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i downloaded that snaplinks thing, what now?


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, bottom Spoiler...Please?!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Giratina has hatched.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Giratina has hatched.


D: i wanna giratina, you lucky, i love you for having the epicly cool Giratina, Giritina is my favvy pokemons eva D:


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next target is Lugia.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Fav Pokemon:
Giritina Origin Forme
Charizard
Infernape
Blaziken
Rayquaza 
Kyrogre


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click, i'll click back after school


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go any Clone or Novelty pokemon on there?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET GIRITINA?! I WANT IT D:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggehs! ^-^


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want celebi!! omg the next event has to be the best event ever. I want all three of them. If the mystery is suicine then it WILL be the best event ever!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I want celebi!! omg the next event has to be the best event ever. I want all three of them. If the mystery is suicine then it WILL be the best event ever!


i just got mine and its still confuusing to me D:


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what i found in the shelter


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I want celebi!! omg the next event has to be the best event ever. I want all three of them. If the mystery is suicine then it WILL be the best event ever!


You want Celebi, too?

I'm so close to getting 6,000 total interactions. (mass clicking rocks!) In fact, did you know that the logo (the pokedex with the pokemon coming out of it) is accually a random button? It gives you a random user's profile and eggs, when they're online, that is.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look what i found in the shelter


-Swears loudly and continuously for several minutes before returning-
You lucky guy ^-^
wish i could strike that sorta luck, 
Can you idk.... Breed them for pplz or somit?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope sorry, missingno dont breed.

I'm trying to breed slime slugmas right now but they only seem to wanna breed regular slugmas.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This dude has a SHINY SHADOW LUGIA!

Just thought u might wanna know.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im releasing all my magikarp right now! thats over 100! try and get one!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Wait, HOW THE HELL DID YOU GET GIRITINA?! I WANT IT D:


I JUST SAID, GIRATINA HAS HATCHED YOU DUMB ASS.


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain...except with bulba clones.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you breed me bulbas pls ....


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked in your topic


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an slime slugma egg but missed easter buneary egg -_-


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Huh I got a third zergoose egg


WHY CANT I GET A BULBA CLONE GRR


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've never gotten any novelties from the shelter.

The only novelty I have is my Charizard Clone, but that's from an event.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Try to stalk the shelter some minutes , I have no petience but still try and do it !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh sweet, I just got a Zergoose. Haha!





I guess my shelter stalking is finally starting to pay off.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, I don't know what that other egg is. The one of the pair.


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh sweet, I just got a Zergoose. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It tends to do that


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That was weird though.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> That was weird though.


what?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One minute I say "oh I have no novelties" then the next thing I know, I get one that I want.

It's kind of freaky if you ask me.


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get on Mephistopheles Pal Pad? It seems like everyone here is one some famous persons pal pad cept me D=


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shes famous?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh , wanna be friends ... Im a popular person lol


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say she's somewhat famous in the GPX..


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just click her every day and spoke to her a couple of times.


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool.

I remember when I was on Magicide's pal pad, those were the days, and then I pissed her off and she took me off of her pal pad, owell.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey rockman , your zergoose egg is my brother of my zergoose !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Hey rockman , your zergoose egg is my brother of my zergoose !


What?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

>


From your couple?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go buddy.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a scope ?


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





*gloats some more*


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 Look at this


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Look at this


Yeah it's called a special groundon or something, it's a new novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake Groudon


----------



## Nigel (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone has the best lick in here...
:/


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.

The brown egg in my sig leads to my party.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> *gloats some more*


LUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

john you can stalk


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> john you can stalk






ohaithar


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have no idea what pokemon to use for my custom egg.
I don't want to use stunky anymore.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I have no idea what pokemon to use for my custom egg.
> I don't want to use stunky anymore.


Dratini. Nao.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dratini.

Why?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's awesome like that. :l


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any other ideas?


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK ME


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gotz cold, so I clicked back a lot.

I GOT OVER 6,000 INTERACTIONS!


----------



## John102 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I gotz cold, so I clicked back a lot.
> 
> I GOT OVER 6,000 INTERACTIONS!


In one day?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total Interactions it seems.


Ive clicked a lot still got a few hours of nothing *goes back clicking*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
What he said.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want gigas from the event


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1,623 interactions today, felt a lot more with the lag, took me 30 min to click 10 people's pokemons earlier


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate this lag.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I get on my laptop...and there's a lag. How great.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH GOD OHD GOD GOHD GOD OH SHELTER NAONever mind...Wymsy's doing something.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i know.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a heart attack...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dont get a lot right away, get something worth getting, i learned that the hard way. i wonder if they will be there after this


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a female squirt so I can breed my clone, and a bulba clone so far...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I got a female squirt so I can breed my clone, and a bulba clone so far...


I need a female squirt...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got garchomp and dragonite, which is pointless cause i had a dratini in the walker


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think the purge is back....again....


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

banned members


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> banned members


Well, there wasn't anything good in the shelter after 10 refreshes....


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me when the shelter is back up, I'm tired now...


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Easter Buneary Egg


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

not a lot of people have good stuff


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a bulba clone=3


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma not raeg over that because you NEED a novelty. Good job. Nao stalk like me. NAO.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I got a bulba clone=3


Now?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope I still have it though, I am worried that from this DataBase work that I may loose it.


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the pokemon were out, yes.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breed them or else.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I hope I still have it though, I am worried that from this DataBase work that I may loose it.


It's probably another dumb app.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its not back up


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I went out in the the Veggie Garden for 7 minutes to eat some Snow Pea's hoping it would be back up when I came back, but it didn't. But I liked the Snow Peas.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I went out in the the Veggie Garden for 7 minutes to eat some Snow Pea's hoping it would be back up when I came back, but it didn't. But I liked the Snow Peas.


Lol wut?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dw. I think it is funny, how a site that is down like creates 3 pages for a forum lol....


EDIT: I can hear my 16 year old brother play with his Toy Story dolls.... His sound effects of 'Puffing' his mouth are quiet disturbing...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well, its still up, i quit trying to wait it out.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES STILL HAVE EASTER BUNEARY!!!


----------



## John102 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My bulba clone left me =(


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How and Why?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, Missed a Bluba Clone (Egg) But I have an Easter Buneary, so i'm as happy as ever.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AH THE SHELTER IS LAGGY !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AH THE SHELTER IS LAGGY !


Everything is laggy for me.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , I hate it !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now the site is offline.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Never mind.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY LUNATONE EGGS, ALL YOU BAD ONE-CLICKERS


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK, UPDATED MY signature, try to click 3 of my rares... at least


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> OK, UPDATED MY signature, try to click 3 of my rares... at least


There is an "Edit" button you know...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLOXPLOXPLOX

CLICKCLICKLCLICK


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what-

*resists*

Clicks please.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...(hopes that acdude doesn't tell gandalfail that hes turning into another nooky13)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just one moar click on my Zergoose eggggggggggggggg.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just your luck, gpx is lagging... a lot


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> just your luck, gpx is lagging... a lot


It's not for me.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zergoose hatched and now I am breeding it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zergoose hatched and now I am breeding it.


Send one my way!
Just got a rapidash from shelter,
My eggs hatched and i got myself 2 Spiritomb eggs 













Also what is the blue end one?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quagsire


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nay. 'Tis either Volbeat or Illumise. I forget which has what colors. Quagsire's looks like a Wooper.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a super duper easy way to get points? Now I have an Easter Buneary, I need a Scope. I need like 1,100 more points. So anyone know a way?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think i gots a way you could get points, but it does need some getting used to


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It is?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nvm i wont work.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm disappointed today.

My first Zergoose turned out to be a girl ...
(I'm not sexist, I'm Pokemon sexist.)


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

): Very sad.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> ): Very sad.


what it is?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It is.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is wrong!?


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know :S


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I don't know :S


Roflmao....
You got any noveltys or Legendarys you wanna breed with me?
I got 2 Spiritombs :3


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants to see what I got for Shelter Stalking for 15 minutes?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got two Spiritombs, beat that ;P


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I got two Spiritombs, beat that ;P


Go look at my Pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gotz;



 

 



And missed a hatched Easter Buneary. I can now breed Easter Bunearies (and I have 4 already and no scope) So I will be releasing EVERY EGG they produce 

Edit:

No!!! 504 Gateway Time-out Dx Never mind.

I'm so happy I have Easter Bunearies now. I remember when I first saw one, and missed it. I was so sad. but I have 4, And last night I missed a Bulbasaur Clone Egg. But now I don't care!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Four Easter Bunearies?
Jeez.

Yeah well, I'm breeding Zergoose so I'll have a whole army of them soon.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Four Easter Bunearies?
> Jeez.
> 
> Yeah well, I'm breeding Zergoose so I'll have a whole army of them soon.


There so sexy  I had to give them a good home.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its lagging i cant click!


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Next i'd like a Slime Slugma, and/or a clone, but they can wait for now.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna Give 'em to me, i am a good home with my lvl 44 Rapidash i found in Shelter 2


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, I saw a level 56 Slowbro during my stalks, i'm gonna post the release time, of when I  release the eggs that my EB's produce, but I won't know if there Buneary's or Easter Buneary's. But I am going to post the release time here.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx dude


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE CLCICIICICIZORZ


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the hell is a  "Nightly Reset'? Never been there before when they reset...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

same


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Maybe millions, perhaps billions of members got banned. Swarm in shelter?  
I'm only guessing...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Maybe millions, perhaps billions of members got banned. Swarm in shelter?
> I'm only guessing...


Roflmao, wanan add me on it? Pyrozanryu


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

M'kay. what is "nightly unique view"?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> M'kay. what is "nightly unique view"?


Dunno i am new


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. No swarm Dx


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Easter Bunearies have 3 mysterious eggs. Release time 12:30 AM. (Don't know if any are Easter bunearies)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Easter Bunearies have 3 mysterious eggs. Release time 12:30 AM. (Don't know if any are Easter bunearies)


In how many houirs/ mins is that?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

in 15 minutes they will appear ni the shelter.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

k gotya, your added d00d


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You too.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay! Gonna Shelter stalk for the Bun


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wat a white egg with red dots on?!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its White, and has several orange dots and an ornage blotch on the top, wat is it?!


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a pic of it?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no it gone, just saw a lvl 100 Toxicroak to, missed that x_x


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its got 4 orange spots then an orange blotch on the top, its mainly white.
Its back in shelter


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

upload it to photobucket.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

missed it,, again xD look in shelter it pops up alot


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







 This?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YEah
Also whens Release of Bunnies?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they should appear in the shelte soon, and that is a goldeen.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thank god i didnt click xDDDD


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just released a Buneary (not the egg)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I just released a Buneary (not the egg)


PC LAGGIN D:


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, there gone now.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

x_x awwww


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, i'm assuming so, they would of been taken already, but you can still stalk.


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, haven't been to TBT in a while. :O xD

I can breed Easter Bunearys, Crystal Onix, Slime Slugma, Bulba Clone if anyone is interested. :3 Since there is no promise you will get them i will only post the drop time and its up to you to get them. 

Anyone need clicking? ^^ here is my GPX+ Nero


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want clone and the bunny


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can drop a hatched EB if you want? ^^ I'm breeding Magikarps for a shiny race but once i get it i can start breeding Novelties again and i can get you a clone? ^^


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you drop me a slime slugma?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yea plz, tel me when you do


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ill drop the EB in a couple minutes (ill post when i do), but i cant breed Novelties until i get my Magikarp, but ill let you know. ^^


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What about my Slime Slugma?


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at the post above. I cant breed novelties until i take my Karps out of the daycare.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EB done?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ee1vv2aa3nn4 said:
			
		

> Look at the post above. I cant breed novelties until i take my Karps out of the daycare.


Mulga Bills Bicycle.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> ee1vv2aa3nn4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What? >____>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Rotom Egg in the Shelter :3
Thats the 2nd Legendish poke'mon i got there (1st was Spiritomb)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*














Click....Now....or be damned


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*











Click my eggs too. 8D


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You look at your feet, but realize that you're so fat that you can't even see them. Congratulations, fatass! -Pokii


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click.. all my eggs... OR DIE


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great, just great.

I'm trying to breed Zergoose and I get a Zangoose egg.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is the website down ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Is the website down ?


No, it's just going slow


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES I HATE IT WHEN IT DOES THAT ! GRRRR


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stoopid lag


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Stoopid lag


Why is it doing that ? To much stalker ?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.

I've been DragCave Shelter stalking for 15 minutes now. > I'm looking for a green/earth/pebble dragon (egg/hatchling), a Fog dragon (will click egg if I get tired of waiting), and any hatchling with a time 3 days or less. (I've caught two hatchlings so far, but they're normal vines, and more than 3 days.)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY EGGS NOW


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to smash all of these worthless Zangoose eggs.

How am I supposed to get another Zergoose egg?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm going to smash all of these worthless Zangoose eggs.
> 
> How am I supposed to get another Zergoose egg?


You got a scope? Lol, look at your Zergoose's siblings. It's parents are lucky. Looks like THAT Zergoose had more luck than you.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I don't.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zerx only have shiny pokemon which is just st00pid. Shinies are supposed to be rare when he just gets them all for himself without trying. st00pid admin, thinks hes so cool coz hes a genius at coding


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone notice that John got the 3rd Octillerage?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Anyone notice that John got the 3rd Octillerage?


Wat


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Commander Wymsy has the first two Octillerage. So you're the second person to evolve Remorage. Try to prove me wrong.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oops, you got the fifth Octillerage.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGtlBGx3At

It says last evolved Thursday the 12th

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZGt2BQZjAN

Last evolved the 7th


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't seen any Legends or Novelties in the shelter since this morning. And I've been stalking, alright.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click mai eggs! I need help Hatching Spiritombs and Rotom!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Easter Buneary.

And, I hate trying to breed Zergoose.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna rare egg . . .


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

john... how did you get so many novelties


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> john... how did you get so many novelties


Very Carefully.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, there are two eggs in the daycare.
I have no idea which one to pick because they'll probably be Zangoose eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ok, there are two eggs in the daycare.
> I have no idea which one to pick because they'll probably be Zangoose eggs.


Release them to the shelter and see what it is.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a trap!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You KNOW he's just gonna take them.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

And I shall be releasing the 3 mystery eggs prodcued by my Easter Bunearies very soon. i'll post the release time.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know the time.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn you 504 Gateway Time-out!!! ):


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Release time for 3 Mystery eggs produces by Easter Bunearies, The server time is 5:40 PM.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn you 504 Gateway Time-out!!! ):


It's back on.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well this is new;
I go to click back someone and it says "It appears the owner is either banned or temporarily suspended."


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

um . . . click my eggs, cuz I need an open slot!


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Release time for 3 Mystery eggs produces by Easter Bunearies, The server time is 5:40 PM.


^ Will be apperaing soon.

Damn 504 Gateway Time-out. Al; gone


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh look, another damn Zangoose.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

On my Pokemon Rubny, I have a legit Shiney Zangoose you should try get one of them, they look cool (And I have a shiey Sandshrew).


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> On my Pokemon Rubny, I have a legit Shiney Zangoose you should try get one of them, they look cool (And I have a shiey Sandshrew).


I care about Zergoose ATM, thank you verrry much


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh. Well, Okay, order one off John102


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Oh. Well, Okay, order one off John102


BREEEEDING, I AM BREEDING


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You'd have a better chance of getting another if you had 2 Zeragoose's.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder if a Pokemon can make babies with it's own child.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Urrrrrrrrrrrgggh.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I wonder if a Pokemon can make babies with it's own child.


Pervert.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm shelter stalking for a while.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'ed... a lot?  :veryhappy:


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sorry for another double post, but... I GOT AN EASTER BUNEARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (gandalfail hopes this isn't spam)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> sorry for another double post, but... I GOT AN EASTER BUNEARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (gandalfail hopes this isn't spam)


Good job.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Releasing 3 mystery eggs produced by my Easter Bunearies,  The server time is 6:58 PM.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I almost got a heart attack because I saw a hatched Onix. I thought it was a Crystal Onix. ;D


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rolf.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Rolf.


Lol @ Ed Edd 'n Eddy reference. /jk


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> I almost got a heart attack because I saw a hatched Onix.Charmander I thought it was a Crystal Onix.Charmander Clone ;D


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> > I almost got a heart attack because I saw a hatched Onix.Charmander I thought it was a Crystal Onix.Charmander Clone ;D


You too?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





*yawns*

I'm getting bored with finding novelties.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was stalking for one!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> *yawns*
> 
> I'm getting bored with finding novelties.


I'm looking for Squirtle.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg check 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nothing good.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Egg check
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not special....  :r ... CLICK ALL MY EGGS EXCEPT THE ONE SECOND TO LAST (i accidentally adopted it )


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> *yawns*
> 
> I'm getting bored with finding novelties.


Cant you keep it for my request ... you already have 2 !!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I GOT A DRACOWYMSY


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How the hell did you get it?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I love you nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> THE *censored.3.0*!!!???????


It's a dream....I think.....


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I GOT A DRACOWYMSY


HOW ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*faints*


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoawhoawhoa, from the shelter?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breed it for me.

You can breed it with Ditto.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I worship you, o shelter.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do we get ditto ?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How do we get ditto ?


Lab.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stupid *censored.3.0*ing noob gets the dracowymsy I was looking for all day...


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Stupid *censored.3.0*ing noob gets the dracowymsy I was looking for all day...


Ask him to breed one for you.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD I GOT A DRACOWYMSY


I hope you die in a fire.

On a side note, I'm breeding Zergoose's like gerbils.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Stupid *censored.3.0*ing noob gets the dracowymsy I was looking for all day...


Im jealous to ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a ditto , but what its description ?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I want a ditto , but what its description ?


Google it.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Stupid *censored.3.0*ing noob gets the dracowymsy I was looking for all day...


How'd you know it was getting released today?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know people who have dracowymsy's who wer gonna drop them for me, but turns out a nook gets it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A purple egg with odd markings on it. The markings resemble a face.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks , and is it rare in the lab ?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than extremly rare...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is their another one coming ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can breed them?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Is their another one coming ?


No, I got my one chance, and *censored.3.0*ing nook screws it up.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With dittos only, and dittos are rarer than dracowymsys.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can't breed it with another Dracowymsy?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All dracowymsys are female.

God, _nook_ out of all people...well since he'll never drop it for me I might as well go sulk in a corner.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why do I miss the fun .. but you already got a ton of novelties john O_O


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And john , for the bulba clone ... is it for sale ?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you beg for another release?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna happen, now Imma have to do it the old fashioned way.

*Stalks shelter some more*

and it wasn't actually meant for me, I just happened to get the drop time..


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder if nook will accept bribes...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John , I have a question


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John , I have a question


Ask away


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alain: u sell squirtle cl0ne?


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click. thanks.



that is all.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sell bulba clone ?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

HORUS CALLED IT ALMOST EXACT

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> HORUS CALLED IT ALMOST EXACT
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


So close, thought he said Squirtle Lul


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should win a Nobel prize for that one.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Question is still pending -_-


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh, so I can pick out one of your novelties and you'll drop it for me? 

Charmander clone pl0x


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout I drop you a bulba clone? xDDD


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

Screw bulbasaur, I want a charmander >

Breed it!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GONNA ****


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want bulbasaur.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm breeding Slime Slugmas now though D=


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DEMAND CHARMANDER


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

<small><small><small><small>fine</small></small></small></small>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I DEMAND AN ANSWER !


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>


Hurray, pm when you can drop :3


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I DEMAND AN ANSWER !


No.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, 'cause I ordered one form your shop


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright...

@Blue: no


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ** yourself


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Released 3 mystery eggs from my easter bunearies. The server time is 8:37 PM.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deserve another novelty for that


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to die in a fire with Nook.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

You're pushing it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , your getting something atleast  :'(


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep nearly having heart attacks, I keep seeing the same Squirtle and think its a clone ):


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ Blue, once I hatch it I'll sell it to you.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The charmander will do :d

(Atleast give me a pic of a Bidofo and Crystal Onyx's egg pic)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me when you need me again!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, are you going to join Wymsy's group?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but I dont want it now , to many stalker like nook and really laggy 

during school time and pm me or I will pm you


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get  a *censored.3.0*ing life you *censored.7.2*.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see two potential blockades in your path.

1) You have like 3,000 interactions...
2) Do you even know how to put a pokemon on that picture?

Oh and guys, it's OK to be mad at Nook and everything, but he did get it fair and square(although I have no clue how) so don't be TOO harsh on him. Just make sure he doesn't gloat, I hate gloating.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow... nook... anyways, john you have too many novelties  anyways, click my eggs now............... or else!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook , you just finished shelter stalking ... get the hell out of it now


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^srsly^


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, I can tell you guys there's a 99.9% chance that there won't be another one released tonight, and if there is one I'll tell all of you.

@Nook, ok gl

@Horus, gimmie a sec.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Bidofo. Let me find a crystal onyx


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any difference between a Bidofo and Bidoof?


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






and a bidofo egg looks like a regular bidoof egg.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why would she not release others ? Its time to spread the love ...


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIDOFO IS A BIG RARE POKEMON, while bidoof is common


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> and a bidofo egg looks like a regular bidoof egg.


Damn it, thanks for the Crystal Onyx though

@gandalfail: no duh


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD well, i answered your question right?  :O


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And Bidofo eggs look just like Bidoof eggs.


----------



## Horus (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< 

Just got my 3rd Easter Buneary, gotta wait for them to hatched...


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... i will have more easter buneary than you when i breed mine


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Please Click! I wanna get my Spiritombs and Rotoms Hatched v.soon!


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed Charmsnder Clone ):


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Missed Charmsnder Clone ):


man, i gotta feel bad for you... also note to one-clickers: CLICK MY EASTER BUNEARY NOT MY WAILMER EGG YOU DUMMIES


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss alot, i gain alot, like i gained a lvl 44 Rapidash, missed a lvl 100 Toxicroak.
But i got my Spiritombs and my Rotom (PLEASE CLICK THEM PPL!!!!!)


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				gandalfail said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One-clickers just click the first egg in your party.

Anyone got a clone they'd like to give me?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the egg that is super rare.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too.


> One-clickers just click the first egg in your party.
> 
> Anyone got a clone they'd like to give me?



504 Gateway Time-out    ):


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





lololololololololol i got another one


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Released 3 mystery eggs produced by Easter bunearies, The server time is 9:44 PM


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> lololololololololol i got another one


Me have?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me don't think so.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me wants. Somebody isn't being sexy...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me thinks we should stop talking like this.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me no think so.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've been shelter stalking for 2 hours, and saw 1 Charmander clone, and missed it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*














Click pl0x.
I know this is my 3rd time, but i want the eggs hatched for Reasons of mating


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HAYF GUZIAS CLICK MY EGSGS OR I WL RAWPE UR FAMELELEEE LOLLOL.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> HAYF GUZIAS CLICK MY EGSGS OR I WL RAWPE UR FAMELELEEE LOLLOL.


NOOOOO!
I will click ur eggz
*clicks his eggs frantically* D:


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait ... all Dracowymsy's are girls?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wait ... all Dracowymsy's are girls?


You JUST noticed that.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. XD

BTW, I'm jealous of you now.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never knew that unitl a few minutes ago


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just missed a half hatched Slime Slugma egg.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Just missed a half hatched Slime Slugma egg.


I got 504 Gateway Time-out


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got me a Slime Slugma.
:3


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky,


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lucky,


It wasn't easy.
I clicked it twice because I thought I didn't get.

BTW, this thing needs 20k maturity ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i saw,
wanna help me by clicking my spiruitomb eggs? then i can work out your GPX name and click ur eggs


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a slime slugma


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Sure


ur GPX username is?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RockmanEXE


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 mysterious eggs produced by Easter Bunearies released. The server time is 11:03 PM


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*














There u go Rockman


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Isn't there an event today?
And eyesterday... Wymsy is slacking off.

Oh wait never mind, i'm a week ahead of myself ROFL!


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i cant really clcick back i havent been home all day, i love being at my neibors. and im using their computer with my frine


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

added u both


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Bidofo.

Work is being done...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get ready for mini-purge....


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Get ready for mini-purge....


Which is?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember last night?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wasn't online. What is it?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bunches of Pokemon in Shelter? Remember?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wasn't online.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Was there anything good last night?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Was there anything good last night?


*fistpalms*

You got the easter buneary, remember?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That was at like afternoon for me, and I got your one too


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> That was at like afternoon for me, and I got your one too


*headscratch* WHAT?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean WHAT??


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, last night you said you got an Easter Buneary from the mini-purge.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So that's what a purge is. I thought it was jsut shelter stalking for 15 minutes..


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want the work to be done already..


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How long is this gonna take?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's been like this for over 1 hour...


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES IT'S UP.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Mesprit egg, Crystal onyx, and Jirachi


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I got a Mesprit egg, Crystal onyx, and Jirachi


WHY YOU LUCKY *Insert 5 Swear words here*....
All i got is 2 Spiritombs and a Rotom,
Did you get them from event or Stalking?


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No swarm,

Check the shelter.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was really hoping for a Slime Slugma and a clone...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I was really hoping for a Slime Slugma and a clone...


check who the crystal onix is bred by


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel?
He was banned?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AHHHHH! Loads of aweshum pokemans and i have a full party D:


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a Zergoose and an Easter Buneary thx to laggy internet T-T


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I could of got them, If i wans't Playing New Super Mario Bros. Wii with my brother


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could somebody explain how  Mesprit doesn't have a previous owner, and was laid on Oct 4th, 'cause I found it in the shelter during swarn.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Could somebody explain how  Mesprit doesn't have a previous owner, and was laid on Oct 4th, 'cause I found it in the shelter during swarn.


Banned accounts are nonexistent


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, Okay thanks!


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















They need to hatch


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How did you guys get this ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> They need to hatch


Nice party.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook is in the Wysmy group now.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









</div>

You guys didn't really think I was gonna let nook beat me did you?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I need in the morning.

I knew I wouldn't get it.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's OK I have 5


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> It's OK I have 5


No, you have 1.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know john , im gonna kill you for that .. and how you got it ? You beg for the girl to give you one ?

By the way , MY BULBA CLONES STILL STANDS HUH


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look a little closer.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only see one in your party.

Where are the other 4?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hide them


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the hell.
How the *censored.3.0* did you all get Dracowymsys when I was gone?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> What the hell.
> How the *censored.3.0* did you all get Dracowymsys when I was gone?


*stalks all night*


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh.

Hey John, send one of those darlings my way.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Hey John, send one of those darlings my way.


In your dreams he will ...


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK, yes I hid them, and I'm dropping them all on Xmas.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> OK, yes I hid them, and I'm dropping them all on Xmas.


Christmas presents, eh?

Awesome.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT TEH-
John, you have *5*??
Are you breeding them or what?


Do want.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> WHAT TEH-
> John, you have *5*??
> Are you breeding them or what?
> 
> ...


I don't have a ditto so I can't...

and yes I have 5, I'm dropping 4 on christmas.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l

Find that Ditto, John!
TeeBeeTee depends on you!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kisa dropped 13 Dracowymsy's.

13.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be impossible.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found 5 Dracowymsys.
NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kisa dropped 13 Dracowymsy's.
> 
> 13.


*facekeyboard*
WHY DID I HAVE TO BE GONE YESTERDAY?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 of them were dropped this morning.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUT THEIR IS SOMEONE ON TBT WHO HAVE DITTO NO ? WE NEED DRACOWYMSY GIVE


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at a friend's party until about 20 minutes ago.
Sleepovers = Funfunfunfun!


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, what a bummer....


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK MY EGGS.... and wow... i missed 13 dracowymseys?

update: sig has been updated, ive hatched my seviper and dropped a fossil pokemon thingy...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't being sarcastic.
I had a lot of fun.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic too, how can you not have fun at a sleepover?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puffcorn + pear40's nose while he's asleep = Sleepover success.


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY I HUNTED DOWN THE PICHU THAT WAS DROPPED


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xDDD

Oh yeah, I forgot you too live near each other.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes. Me and some other friends had plenty of fun with Perry since he was the first one out.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Dracowymsy pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I sense a Dracowymsy breakout...


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHI-


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

504 Gateway Time-out


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bred the 3 Zergoose's and somehow found 3 Buneary's in the shelter


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a half hatched remorage in shelter


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> got a half hatched remorage in shelter


Lucky D=


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* off, you got a dracowysmy lol


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it just me or did Slime Slugma's egg maturity go from 5k to 20k?

Because I remember it being 5,120.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Is it just me or did Slime Slugma's egg maturity go from 5k to 20k?
> 
> Because I remember it being 5,120.


It's always been 20k

@Nigel, I actually got 5 ._.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the hell?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She dropped 13


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coudl you let me know when you drop your other one? I assume your dropping it?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm dropping the other 4 I don't need, I'm not sure when I'll drop them though, I know I'm saving one to drop on christmas.


----------



## Josh (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't get these eggs. I might start these..


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you could drop them all at once and let us all know when?  :veryhappy:


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about doing something like that actually.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool! If you do I'll breed you a remorage so you can have 2 that breed!  :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, lets ALL ask Kisa for Dracowymsy!


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm fine xD

@Nook, no.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John, were the Dracowymsy all hatched when she dropped them?
Because the rare egg limit wouldn't have allowed you to get it if they weren't, right?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> John, were the Dracowymsy all hatched when she dropped them?
> Because the rare egg limit wouldn't have allowed you to get it if they weren't, right?


Correct.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Hey, lets ALL ask Kisa for Dracowymsy!


I don't think Kisa would like that.

Besides, she dropped them because it was her birthday.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, Wymsy said I couldn't oin her group until I dropped some of my Wymsys xD

I was gonna drop them anyway, but now I'm gonna drop them sooner, still don't know when though...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, Wymsy said I couldn't oin her group until I dropped some of my Wymsys xD
> 
> I was gonna drop them anyway, but now I'm gonna drop them sooner, still don't know when though...


What a *censored.4.0*. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found the post too.

"Until four of the five from that drop disappear, don't post again."


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Didn't even want one, but I'll keep it.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Didn't even want one, but I'll keep it.


T-T-TRIPLE POST!

Sure you didn't want it <_<


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, Crystal Onix is my LEAST favorite novelty.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alright guys, Imma dump my dracowymsies tomorrow sometime, not sure of the exact time though.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Alright guys, Imma dump my dracowymsies tomorrow sometime, not sure of the exact time though.


:>


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Alright guys, Imma dump my dracowymsies tomorrow sometime, not sure of the exact time though.


What time zone are you in? Will you drop them all at once? or over a period of time? will you notify us when? or will you do me a favor and tell me when you'll drop one of them for me so nook doesn't get another?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope I get one.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I hope I get one.


I hope I get one has well.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)EST, it's the same as server time
2) Three of them at once
3)I'll notify you to a degree, there someone else I really want to get one because he has a ditto and he'll breed them for me, I'm telling him the exact time.
4)Nook WILL NOT get another one.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook better not get another one.

You said tomorrow, correct?
And can you notify me?


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nook better not get another one.
> 
> You said tomorrow, correct?
> And can you notify me?


I'll post it on this thread, that's all I can do.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has long has you don't drop at 3:00-4:30, I'm okay, I'm still at school then 

So give me a chance >


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Has long has you don't drop at 3:00-4:30, I'm okay, I'm still at school then
> 
> So give me a chance >


I get out at 3:00 pm


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get out at 2:35 pm, but I get home at 3:00 pm from my bus route, but sense he's an hour ahead of me it'd be 4:00 pm, and I'd like time to get on so it'll be 4:30 for him


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get home until 5:30 because of wrestling practice, so you're good.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k, so that'll be 4:30 for me 

I'm dropping my Regirock soon for anyone who cares, I need space


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exact time pl0x


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm'd


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recieved =0


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your special because your the only one getting one :3


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey John.
Lemme know when you drop the Dracowymsys tomorrow, OK?
If you drop them at any time before 3:30 CST, I swear I'll murder myself.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hey John.
> Lemme know when you drop the Dracowymsys tomorrow, OK?
> If you drop them at any time before 3:30 CST, I swear I'll murder myself.


...

This could be interesting =0

It's going to be between 6:00 and 9:00 EST


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:l
I'm planning on lessening the competition by killing Rockman first.


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed it by that much.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sapph got it


----------



## John102 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Sapph got it


Oh well...

On the plus side I got a shelter pass today.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When Are you dropping it john ? Tomorrow what time ? PLS BUT PLS PM ME , I BEG YOU ! I come home from school at 3:10 pm , north america ! Im in Quebec ... is it the same time zone as yours ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> When Are you dropping it john ? Tomorrow what time ? PLS BUT PLS PM ME , I BEG YOU ! I come home from school at 3:10 pm , north america ! Im in Quebec ... is it the same time zone as yours ?


Lol


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't you drop it on the weekends...?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can't you drop it on the weekends...?


Go to hell , you got one


sorry for my language


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got one what?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What -_-


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> got one what?


Look under is sig


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yea tell when you going to drop it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John can you answer my question ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You


He's answered the same question twice today.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really ? Where ?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uge, reading back will take forever, i got same time as John. just as long as it is after school i got at least a chance


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look through the topic a couple of pages, ofcourse you'll need to Google to find out if your in the same time zone


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

um, yea, im going to shelter stalk a bit getting bored


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So john , are you gonna tell us the exact time for us ?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post, but I JUST missed an EB egg in the shelter. T.T

EDIT: but I caught another just in time. ^-^ (I wuz just bored, k?)


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just got  



 and the best 

, but i needed females...


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you going to hatch your eggs?


And I got the Scope.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't want it clicked, so no.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok, didnt know.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well get your brain tested,


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im not clicking you again, like it would matter


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't then. See if I care.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

U 2 wanna come on AC?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> >:l
> I'm planning on lessening the competition by killing Rockman first.


Hey, I've got four chances like everyone else. I only want one.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

as long it is after 6:30pm EST i got a chance


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Nigel (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

for john: can you wait till im online before you drop the dracowymsys?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How are we supposed to get them if he dont tell us the release time ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone wanna trade with me ? I have a third zergoose egg that is almost hatched ... im asking for a bulba clone or crystal onix .... or maybe remorage


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a spiritomb and a rotom soon 2 hatch, wanna trade 1 of theese for Zergoose?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got an easter bunneary ...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





YEAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Josh (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im in a good mood so im going to click all your eggs.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is mesprit egg pink with white spots?


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How are we supposed to get them if he dont tell us the release time ?


First off, John gave you an estimate of when he'll drop 

Second, He wants a breeder with a Ditto to get one so he won't say the exact time

Third, No one wants you to have one


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant it as a joke.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why ? What makes you more special then others ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the breeder, and no one wants you to have one because your exactly like nook


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't know what your saying , I'm not like nook ... I dont stalk the shelter 24 hours a day so go get soem real facts on me


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He means in annoyingness.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I'm saying, your annoying and stupid like nook

I don't care if nook stalks to shelter 24/7


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annoying how ? I never told you anything and your saying im annoying ...


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you go blind every time someone flames you, the flame has some good reasons

But if you want actual reasons here's some:

1: Too lazy to click 3 pages back
2: Can't comprehend Time Zones
3: Can't spell like a human being
4: Curse people off because your angry
5: Don't understand regular conversations

There's much more


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to tell you that English is not my first language so go *censored.3.0* yourself you retarted piece of junk.And yes , I know how time zones work but Im not supposed to know each regions timezone.AND I AM ONLY ASKING A QUESTION YOU *censored.3.0*ING *censored.1.3*.Do you know why tbt is full of *censored.2.0* ? Because of people like you who think that they are better then everyone else.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you just proved point number 4, In general your English is fine but u sp3ll liek dis cus u dink it r fstr, the question was answered 3 times so go find the answer, I don't know all the time zones but I Googled it like I told you to do, I don't think I'm better than everyone just you


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, swearing makes you seem a whole lot smarter.
/sarcasm


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys, enough.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thanks  :r


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/)_.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Squirtle Clone, adding one more to my Novelties, It'll do if I don't get a Draco today


When it hatches, I'm naming it "Anti-Alain"


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found out how to tell the difference between Bidoof and Bidofo by description.

"A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of tan, dark brown, red, and white. It doesn't react to anything at all." - Bidoof

"A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of white, red, dark brown and tan. It doesn't react to anything at all." - Bidofo


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Quick question

When you abandon a pokemon will you NEVER be able to get another one? even through breeding?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Quick question
> 
> When you abandon a pokemon will you NEVER be able to get another one? even through breeding?


What do you mean?

Like if you abandon a zangoose then you won't be able to get another one?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Just got a Squirtle Clone, adding one more to my Novelties, It'll do if I don't get a Draco today
> 
> 
> When it hatches, I'm naming it "Anti-Alain"


Hahaha , really funny men.Putting all your rage into an egg.Good job


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to abandon a Zergoose for the Squirtle Clone, will I ever be able to get another?


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I'm doing it for laughs and to tick you off


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you'll be able to get another.
It just can't originally be yours.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can ...


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Honey I'm hooommmmeeeee


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone need a zergoose ? Im trading it ...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John is here.

:3

Time for my Wymsy.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Honey I'm hooommmmeeeee


Oh the god is here


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JOHN.
WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL MY LIFE?


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k, It makes it seem like you'll never get that Pokemon again


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> k, It makes it seem like you'll never get that Pokemon again


I know, right?

And John, promise me you won't leave me for that nasty villain Anglebert.
<small><small>_Ratchet and Clank reference._</small></small>


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone need a zergoose ? Im trading it ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yay , another easter bunneary -_- why not a clone


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna drop it soon?

*shot for being impatient.*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He is off ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> He is off ?


Apparently.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did he release?


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> did he release?


mehbe ._.

I'm actually not gonna release right now, I've got to eat dinner...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

your killng e, o well gives me time to try and kill the lag/im on a slow computer    >.<


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm ...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im not use this laptop!!!!! so small mmmmmmm the suspension is killing me, just got off of practice to a little antsy


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to the Draco in your xmas drop box....


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hid them so you couldn't see it when I dropped them =p


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o_e


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all gone?


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hey he's on. he john could you breed those?


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> hey he's on. he john could you breed those?


If I had a ditto.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

so your abandining  all?


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grats Horus


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Get raped guys


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

uh no fairs


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still have 3 more chances ...


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I still have 3 more chances ...


Nope, they be all gone.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'll give TBT bells


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.
D:
;_;


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you're kidding me ...


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope, all except mine =3


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's the pinnacle of my bad day.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well, i wants a shot, please


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys can look at mine if you like :3


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

howd you get somuch Wymsys?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> You guys can look at mine if you like :3


No thanks.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> howd you get somuch Wymsys?


A person named Kisa bred 13 then dropped them, John knew so he tried and got 5 (nook got one haswell)


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o... well


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> o... well


Quite the tale is it not?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

better luck next time I guess ......


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite. i can only get one more pokemon today. i got a level 100 zergoose and a level 1 slime slugma. but i needed females!


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, while stalking for the Draco, I saw a Draco then thought I missed it then saw a Slugma Egg, skipped it in hopes of a Draco, saw another, clicked and found out I had a full party and saw the first Draco


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat a story. i missed a cloned charmander way early this morning cause i was careless. all the pokemon i got today was from the horde of pokemon this morning, Novelties Every where! but got three.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Zergoose to make up for the Wymsy ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*














Got my second rotom!
CLICK PLZZZ I AM CLOSE TO HATCHING SPIRITOMB AND ROTOM


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nothing in shelter, i gots to call it quits for a bits


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did horus bug john to get one ? I say yes !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Did horus bug john to get one ? I say yes !


Are you a complete moron ? I say yes !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your opinion ^^


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact: He used his mind to figure out when I was dropping them and got lucky.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awsum


Bug? No, that's what you did Alain.


----------



## John102 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Awsum
> 
> 
> Bug? No, that's what you did Alain.


Yay walrus joined the Galletas.


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, didn't notice your post :d


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he ''stalked''


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't know, I knew the times he said he'd drop: 5:00-8:00 Central time so I started around 5, I then noticed his Draco in one of his boxes were missing and went to the shelter and Ta-Da


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok good for you


----------



## Horus (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Changed it's form


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dude . . . I want my bidoof to hatch already . . .


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Please Warm my top two eggs, they are close to hatching (its only taken like....3-4 days now). Please do this for me! Also Blue_Aliain, wanna trade your Zergoose for a Spiritomb or a Rotom?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Changed it's form


You ever Breed it TELL US THE RELEASE DATE AND POST WHAT THE EGG LOOKS LIKE PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hard thing about doing that is the whole "Ditto" thing


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kinda makes sense since a ditto is rare 2...


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> kinda makes sense since a ditto is rare 2...


Atleast it's easier to find it than a Draco


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel sexy when he clicks my eggs;
Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The latest update pisses me off.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got descriptions for all eggs


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna Draco so baaaad!!!!
Lol,
hey, can peeps click my eggs? i wanna get moving onto raising my pkmn and then Looking for rares


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Also can someone explain about event poke'mon...and when the next drop of them will be?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Click.


I hate you now....
GIVE ME YOUR RARE EGGZ >:{


----------



## Nigel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Also can someone explain about event poke'mon...and when the next drop of them will be?


20th is the first one. You wont be able to get any though, sorry. you dont have enough interactions.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x_x thxx Nigel, btw i clicked your eggs/pokemon.
I might need to wait a couple on months for Event onlys huh?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH i think after thees eggs are hatched i will concentrate on lvling up my poke'mon rather than eggs, but i will shelter stalk just in case


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 3 level 100s,

leaving in the shelter for a month can do wonders.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean daycare.

I found a level 100 gallade in the shelter during the purge


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a lvl 100 Toxicroak, missed it x_x
I saw a Zergoose lvl 50, missed it
Easter Buneary lvl 1, Missed it...
Damn laggy laptop


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yesssshhh! Got a lv 91 Furret from teh Shelter =3 Now just for Missingno and a clone egg... Also, what was the event egg on 4th October? I never found out.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Yesssshhh! Got a lv 91 Furret from teh Shelter =3 Now just for Missingno and a clone egg... Also, what was the event egg on 4th October? I never found out.


Nice catch there mate, i got 2 Rotoms and 3 spiritombs xd


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

Missed Rayquaza egg D:


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me wonder why people want level 100 Pokemon, it means nothing


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said "during the purge" so the lv 100 was dropped because the account was deleted.


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I see these goals of having level 100 Pokemon


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If this Zergoose is a girl again, I'm dropping it.


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If this Zergoose is a girl again, I'm dropping it.


Similar to what I'm doing, keeping any good breeders (Or two pokemon that like each other) or Shinies


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky.
I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How come no one nicknames novelty Pokemon?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How come no one nicknames novelty Pokemon?


I would.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nickname all my good Pokemon.

I'm nicknaming my Slime Slugma "Silly Putty."


----------



## John102 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally got a female bulba clone *cries tears of joy*


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













You should know what to do


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> You should know what to do


D:


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gots a CO hope its a male!!!!!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please warm my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is anyone online on GPXplus now? I want to lob one of my Rotoms in the shelter >=)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God damn.
Female Crystal Onix.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Remorage is almost out!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* IT MISSED A MANAPHY


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* IT MISSED A MANAPHY


I got this hatched lil' puppy a minute ago




Damn it Tom, when you click a novelty I found, click the rest of my party too -.- 
^nvm


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>.> 

Tom requires more breedable novelties other than Zergoose and Easter Bunary.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I..I..I..actually got the Manaphy? YESH EYSH YES YES FINALLY PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I..I..I..actually got the Manaphy? YESH EYSH YES YES FINALLY PRAISE THE LORD


lolmindgames


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone else notice Wymsy got a Latios egg?


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice Wymsy got a Latios egg?


I did, I wonder if she made it


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not. She rarely ever does so.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, just seems unlikely that she got it from the lab


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope she did. I don't wanna rage again.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate this new 10 minute waiting thingy.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I hate this new 10 minute waiting thingy.


Yeah, I wonder how much maturity my Manaphy egg has right now?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


93.

What a *censored.3.0*ing waste of time.
Bidoof = Car is a *censored.3.0*ing moron.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got 4 more clickers...and it's STILL 93. So, it's not REALLY 93.


----------



## John102 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding right? She doesn't exactly 'make' things like bidofo or zerxter, but she knows when thing are coming to the lab/shelter, so I wouldn't exactly call it the same as finding it...Oh, and one day I was in the GPX chat while the actually GPX was being worked on, she said that she saw a registeel in the shelter, and got it while no one else could.

Anywho, I got a bidofo yay


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## John102 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click it, it's almost there.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



^Click it and see the member list


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ^Click it and see the member list


TEN MINUTES IS KILLING THAT EGG.


----------



## Horus (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not understand


John, how'd you get links on your Journal? It's not letting me :\


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

have you seen my dragcave scroll lately?


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERY NOVELTY I LIKE IS A GIRL.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

help my pokemon


----------



## John102 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








Clicky they're almost there D=


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.



we lost our second game.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> have you seen my dragcave scroll lately?


No.

No one's seen mine in a while...
Taa Daaa!


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Was there a purge at reset?

Crap! Missed a hatched Charmander Clone because It was running too fast.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If I get Mew today, I'll drop it once it hatches.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If I get Mew today, I'll drop it once it hatches.


why? If you do could you let me know when? Mew is my favourite legendary and i didnt get one last time and i probably wont get one this time.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want that Celebi. I've already gotten a Mew.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> If I get Mew today, I'll drop it once it hatches.


Tell to me when you are dropping it .. thanks


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure thing, nigel.

Alain, you're not getting it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Zergoose guys.

EDIT: What do Clone Squirtle eggs look like?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want regigigas!!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, if I get Mew (I certainly hope not!), I'll drop it in the shelter, maybe.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

What do people think the Mystery Egg will be? I think it will be Fake Groudon

Yay. Gots me a Remorage 
And an almost hatched Easter Buneary


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy is online, so Mew's should start popping up any time soon.

She's viewing the event topic.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why ? Because im not a mod ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No because I don't know you well enough and you constantly annoy me.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but their is a part that you are lying .. I do not bug you and I never did x)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And you never answered me to my pm ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY I GOT BULBA CLONE EGG !


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like Wymsy is doing it.... 
Event stuff. Also Zerxer wants everybody to look at his videos: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=zerxer#g/u

I didn't gets, but no suprises there.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*crosses fingers* please don't have a mew egg!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Their was a slime slugma egg in the shelter and refreshed like 5 times and still was there O_O but I did not want it lol


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Their was a slime slugma egg in the shelter and refreshed like 5 times and still was there O_O but I did not want it lol


I want it


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


DOES IT CHNGE F0RMZ?1!?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, that is one of its forms.

Here's the original.


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get over the wymsy .-.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saywhatnow?

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't get a Mew.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Didn't get a Mew.


John did


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wanted the mystery.


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if I can get 2k interactions by then...


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you reckon it is?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not take it lol ... I already have 2


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you breed one for me?


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got an Easter Buneary. I'm with John, getting novelties from the shelter is easy.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAHHH I missed an Easter Buneary. :/ Somebody claimed it before me.


----------



## John102 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





olook.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm jealous of you now


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Scyther?


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Scyther?


Yar


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The description of it seemed odd to me so I'm not sure


----------



## John102 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MAN! I spent 5 whole minutes in the shelter and I couldn't find ANY novelty at all....I must be off my game.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> MAN! I spent 5 whole minutes in the shelter and I couldn't find ANY novelty at all....I must be off my game.


Iv'e gotten 3 today, 2 easter bunearies, and a remorage.


----------



## John102 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remorage was a good find, EB's not so much...


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I saw that Remorage :\


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I have a total of 7 EB's. But Remorage was sitting in the shelter for like 20 seconds until I noticed it, I was suprised it wasn't taken.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I think I saw that Remorage :\


Sorry. When I get a scope (Which i'd have if I didn't get a freaking bug last night) i'll breed you one for free,


----------



## John102 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys I'm glad yoll are becoming good stalkers and everything, but try to balance that out with clicking, maybe make a goal for every novelty you find(in a day) you'll get 500 interactions or something.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm getting lazy as *censored.3.0*.

Kicchan (1/0), nil (1/0), kad126 (1/0), Athazagoraphobia (1/4), Tom29193* (1/0), Audrey (1/0), Manticore* (1/0), Hades Ra (1/0), C l o u d y (1/0), xxMommaLettexx (1/3), Solar123 (1/0), Eliot Kovach (1/0), ColaKat (1/0), Squishy (1/0), Sammi (1/0), Raptorzy (1/0), Professer Amaia Aldazabal (1/0), Stanley Pain (1/0), cherrylove (1/0), liliac* (1/0), Mephistopheles (1/0), Willowpelt (1/0), Horus* (1/2), Lynssis (1/0), Laughing Octopus* (1/0), sansdoodle (1/0), Ozultima (1/0), Demolcd* (1/0), Frost Sy (1/0), LadyOfTheMoon (1/0), Sakri* (6/0), Amissa (6/0), nakigahara (1/0), Nomecopp* (1/0), Ness (1/0), Hinata Hyuuga* (1/0), Xoradai* (1/0), Smirk5 (1/0), Safaia* (1/0), Miku Hatsune (1/0), Mizuiro no Yume* (1/0), Sanura (1/0)

I HATE MYSELF.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Guys I'm glad yoll are becoming good stalkers and everything, but try to balance that out with clicking, maybe make a goal for every novelty you find(in a day) you'll get 500 interactions or something.


I can't click, I find it too boring.


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Guys I'm glad yoll are becoming good stalkers and everything, but try to balance that out with clicking, maybe make a goal for every novelty you find(in a day) you'll get 500 interactions or something.


The only Pokemon I'm stalking for are Clonemander and Remorage >.>


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stalking for any novelty that I don't have.

Horus, where do I find your party?


----------



## Horus (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want it!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the point of this thread? there are too many posts to look through them all and click on everyones egg... so whats the point?


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 21 2009, 12:02:06 AM]whats the point of this thread? there are too many posts to look through them all and click on everyones egg... so whats the point?


You go to the first post of the thread, and it has the users names. And you click them,


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 21 2009, 12:02:06 AM]whats the point of this thread? there are too many posts to look through them all and click on everyones egg... so whats the point?


When someone says click you click them


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Horus, 'cause he deson't show his party *Hint Hint*

I found him  http://gpxplus.net/user/Horus


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grats


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would anyone like to breed me a Slime Slugma?


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to breed me a Slime Slugma?


If you breed the Remorage for me


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

After I get a scope.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Renorage to hatch soon. It will the quickest pokemon to hatch I'ce had so far,I hacn't even ahd it for 10 hours


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish I had a Remorage....


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I wish I had a Remorage....


Do you have a male Remoraid?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No...


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn.


Lmao. I go adopt a Remoraid egg hoping it will be a male, then after I refresh, I find a male Remoraid ni the shelter...


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder.... Nook, do you have a female Slime Slugma? Never mind.


Now listen to this, I refreshed the shelter, but didn't look what was in it (Becuase me and my little sister had about 30 seconds until we finished doing the hokey pokey, then when we finished, I looked at the shelter, and I got a Zeragoose egg. It was there for like 30 seconds, and nobody took it. It was like Remorage 

Zerxer's Shiney Easter Lopunny is my Zeragoose's Grandma, and his Shiney Zeragoose is my Zeragoose's Grandaddy 

I feel honoured (Is that spelt correctly)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Click Zergoose guys.
> 
> EDIT: What do Clone Squirtle eggs look like?


^


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, I thought somebody already posted it.
Here ya go!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OHHH FUUUUU- Missed two Clone Squirtles :'(


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Really? I've never seen one...
Edit-----
I've done lots of clicks
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine please


----------



## John102 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DOOOO!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Zergoose.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes , my zergoose produced one egg ... and its a new person who got it ! Lucky him lol


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please clickie my eggies!


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DracoEXE leads to my party.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Manaphy hatched!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES YES YES GOT A GROUDON FROM THE LAB!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YES YES YES GOT A GROUDON FROM THE LAB!!


Let me kill you .. pls !


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Goes to lab*

Great, a Budew.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_________________________________________________________________________-


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now I can shelter stalk AND lab stalk!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Now I can shelter stalk AND lab stalk!


At the same time ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not, but I'd still hoard as many as I want. Well, at least until I get past 3 special eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I almost took a Milotic thinking it was a Cresselia.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grabbed my fourth easter buneary egg ! (Noooo....)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Yay. Zeragoose is male


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Yay. Zeragoose is male


Clicked. Now click my Groudon egg I got from the lab.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lolm, I had the third most posts in this thread. And yes, lolm does have a meaning.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who has the most?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				anime1235 said:
			
		

> click my pokemon


Aren't you breeding Remorage? And I clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to stop breeding until I get a scope.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm going to stop breeding until I get a scope.


I just keep breeding. Cause the more the pokemon are in the shelter the more eggs  they produce. And also when you release eggs you get points. And when there in there they will probaly be level 100 by the time you get a scope. and then even more eggs. So my advice id keep breeding.


I need to find a novelty...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Right when I get on I see a little Manaphy egg and miss it.

Oh well.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've never seen the Manaphy thing.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Slime slugma


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my friend, he's new and needs the clicks
http://gpxplus.net/user/Scizor


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Click my friend, he's new and needs the clicks
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Scizor


He's all clicked.


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kthx


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any time.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gots Remorage


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Gots Remorage


Another -.-


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I named mine "Admiral Ackbar."


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promise, once I get a scope, I'll breed you one (Unless you don't want it)
And I'll keep breeding until you get one.

And if it's Female. I _*might*_ release it.


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me if you do release it


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do in a PM.

And Alian, since your veiweing now, Don't ask for a PM aswell..


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





What is this ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> What is this ?


Tyrouge

When is Wymsy handing out Celebi? :\


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol their was another easter egg but did not take it ^^


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She took ages to hand out Mew yesterday. I'm assuming in the next hour or two, or three...

I was trying to get 400 more clicks, but I can't


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever she feels like it.


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^ :\


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Almost to the 1000 clicks interactions !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay 1046 interactions today !


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just did 20 minutes of mass clicking, And I'm gonna keep doing it until I have 6,000 interactions.


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Just did 20 minutes of mass clicking, And I'm gonna keep doing it until I have 6,000 interactions.


If I don't get a Celebi I'll force myself to get 2k clicks :\


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't get Celebi, I'm not clicking the 2k


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Then


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my eb to hatch already.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes. I made 6,000 clicks


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You must be joking , still no event egg O_O


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's lagging. UGH.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> You must be joking , still no event egg O_O


I'm happy it hasn't been done yet. I just made 6,000 clicks which is what I need to get Celebi!

I'm gonna have a break, I've been on for 6 hours straight.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can ANYONE breed me a Remorage?


----------



## John102 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really unhealthy, I wouldn't recommend staying on so much at once, these are just 80x80 pixels we're talking about, they won't help you in life or anything, it's just a game.

@Nook, if you can get someone to drop a female remorage for me I could.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY A FEMALE CHARMANDER!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

have the eggs been tossed out yet?


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big>*Doing event stuff.*</big>


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> <big>*Doing event stuff.*</big>


I have that, too.

I hope I get it!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> <big>*Doing event stuff.*</big>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cropping.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YESSS!!! I GOT A CELEBI! ^-^ I'M SO HAPPY, I COULD DIE RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn it. -.-


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OM*G!!! I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST EVENT EGG! My trying to get 6,000 clicks worked!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Horus: Poor you.
@ ACdude: That's awesome! Mew was my first event egg, I got it on my sister's birthday. (July 20th)


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> @ Horus: Poor you.
> @ ACdude: That's awesome! Mew was my first event egg, I got it on my sister's birthday. (July 20th)


How sweet.

Is GPX+ laggy for anyone else?


----------



## Horus (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> OM*G!!! I FINALLY GOT MY FIRST EVENT EGG! My trying to get 6,000 clicks worked!


Die in a hole ._.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Female Remorage. But I wont drop it


Look at all my clicks 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Yves* (3/5), Rofl Copter* (3/1), seasky (3/1), Crimson Nemesis (3/1), Icon (3/1), nindurixi* (3/1), ZigzagTiger (2/1), TheIgDemon* (3/1), Nakira (3/1), Lioness* (1/1), brando99 (3/1), Oradros (3/1), Blaze Of Ice (3/1), Bobdapeach* (7/7), lesy* (1/1), Poke Goinfrex (3/1), Biruka (1/1), dst (3/1), TeenBulma (1/1), ztatiz (3/1), Chayi the Snow Bunni* (3/1), lpfan1212 (3/1), Fruity* (3/1), ComicCreator (3/1), Slyer (3/1), Origami (3/2), Knight* (3/1), Wak (3/1), Rekia (3/2), Retrospect (3/1), Mupaca* (1/1), nook (4/3), LucarioBoy* (3/1), Astro Zombies (1/1), amirmano (3/1), Ravaonna (1/1), Phoenix Alexandros* (3/1), kingpook (3/1), Sachmo (3/1), sarah ly (1/1), FrostbiteTiger (1/1), 5ilVer (1/1), hhd (3/1), Turtle Sloth (1/1), murak (3/1), Z h a n e (3/1), Leptailurus (3/1), Unowen* (3/1), requieum (3/1), JessiTsuki* (3/1), Irk Splee* (3/1), Lalaine* (1/1), Novies* (1/1), Mira Silverpaw (3/1), chop (3/1), Rewydew (3/1), Sammi (3/1), Kabuto (3/1), yuka (3/1), YYsama* (1/1), Aardvark Billiards* (1/1), FateGambler* (3/1), Yukishi (2/1), Thornflame911 (1/1), Tevosa* (3/1), Lizzie* (3/1), Hippo (3/1), is to falsify (3/1), Blueberry Muffin (3/1), Rapidash King (3/1), Rumn (3/1), Skyfire* (3/1), Llezzyllama (1/1), 10snails* (1/1), Mr Milotic* (1/1), Tamat* (3/1), melborpcitnagig (3/1), Profess (3/1), Silver Saoirse (3/1), Arceus thrasher (3/1), Pokequil (3/1), cofe (3/1), hychl1023 (2/1), Kitsreign (3/1), Mephistopheles (3/1), poppistarr* (3/1), Yonoir* (4/1), Mystery913* (1/1), pasoj351 (3/1), eddiexelite* (4/1), Gwendar (4/1), Time Lord (3/1), Renarys (3/1), Captain Zanic Kaival Bindz (3/1), blackdragon (3/1), astral123 (1/1), 199 Lives (3/1), SagaDavid (3/1), MiTYH (2/1), Suzume (1/1), itay (3/1), Vixena (1/1), Violet Leroux* (3/1), barak (3/1), Astro (1/1), GForce* (1/1), Koryscant (3/1), super mew (1/1), LightYagami (1/1), Burak NadZwyczajny (1/1), blackfireknight (1/1), Rekahh (1/1), Nitori (1/1), devilkitten (1/1), Warp (3/1), Scizor101 (3/1), Captain Hans Gunsche (1/1), Donuty (3/1), Fearow (1/1), Demosa (3/1), inbar17 (3/1), Traggi (1/1), Netbug009 (1/1), Gotika* (2/1), Professor* (2/1), VileSe (2/1), leon a darkangel* (2/1), black96 (2/1), nyc (2/1), rrrjak* (2/1), eeveelands* (2/1), SalamenceGirl (2/1), Whiteace (2/1), sasutom (1/1), dyoxide (1/1), Frindle* (1/1), Areiv* (2/1), kaibaaki (2/1), K a z a r i (2/1), lolcookie4me (2/1), ParticleSoup (2/1), Hokerou (2/1), psaturn (2/1), Kogashi (2/1), Pollinaire* (2/1), Unchain* (1/1), Keratin* (2/1), Isla de Monte Cristo* (2/1), Rayza (2/1), intuition (2/1), Kicchan (2/1), xYurikyo (2/1), rickylee (1/1), Smirk5 (1/1), DJ Electrofuzz (2/1), Leaf (1/1), Hiraelle (2/1), sumay (2/1), C l o u d y (2/1), Rocky (2/1), Zeitgeist (2/1), Vynuxys (2/1), Meyerken (2/1), Milo (2/1), Evelyn (2/1), Mikka (1/1), Crazy Foxie (1/1), 66666666666666666666666666 (2/1), skscjswo2626 (2/1), Sunako18 (2/1), GuardianGiro (2/1), WING1995 (1/1), kingofjazz (1/1), BBG* (1/1), hundefrau (2/1), Kiseki Lin* (1/1), Birda (2/1), chatonsanhdieu (2/1), silent88* (2/1), Rin (2/1), sky queen3* (2/1), perurellain* (1/1), Anaqi* (1/1), Stardust Dragon (2/1), ShiroYume (2/1), Rike (2/1), Cachomon (2/1), Wulphy (2/1), Giratina40 (1/1), spikedrose* (5/1), nomino (1/1), brandon* (2/1), november rider (1/1), a1na (1/1), Alwin (1/1), Nizabeth (2/1), blazecyndaquil (2/1), Zanado (2/1), Kizoku* (2/1), sma7575 (1/1), Deth (1/1), Desrt (1/1), m190049* (1/1), cheesecake* (1/1), SlowpokeOlufsen (1/1), Panda14616 (1/1), Bones* (1/1), MistyxMage* (1/1), Destry (1/1), moose* (1/1), Loge* (1/1), Chase (1/1), kittyclawzzz (1/1), Matt Laka* (1/1), Siesna* (1/1), Mentlegen (1/1), W o l f i e* (1/1), Jaime Uesuzu (1/1), Cure* (1/1), Squishy* (1/1), Minnake (1/1), ShinnoNoir (1/1), Shadowy crawly* (1/2), Ravina* (1/5), solana24 (1/3), Ak101 (1/1), Metallicar* (1/5), LucarioGirl* (1/1), Janus Xengata (1/1), ToastNinja (1/3), janehidell* (1/1), rt117 (1/3), FireUmbreon (1/1), Cedric (1/1), Shanani (1/3), JaddziaDax (1/1), Demyx* (1/5), Ice Cold Glalie (1/3), Ructor (1/5), eric92 (2/3), Yurii* (2/5), Mukuro (2/5), Kallen (1/1), ericpenguin* (2/3), CharaNariAmuletHeart (2/5), munchlax29 (1/1), Awesome Guy* (1/4), Esbreeon* (2/1), Scizor (2/5), pixilated (2/1), FlyLeafForever (1/1), Berrybelle (1/1), Turminal (2/1), nightclaw (2/1), Helen (2/1), Miharu (2/1), Nitsuj293 (1/1), Stray Paw (1/1), eirien* (1/1), Buizel 9 (3/1), FollowingDemons* (3/1), rick95 (3/5), Hecate* (1/1), Zap Skiver* (3/3), Kelso* (3/1), flynnii* (3/6), cherrylove* (3/4), ChaosT (3/5), Anise* (3/4), Madame Melancholy* (3/3), Domeki (3/5), Ozultima* (3/5), Reina Carmen* (3/4), Drifloon* (3/1), Shiromisa* (1/1), Horus* (4/3), Latias Kyori* (3/6), Marcos (3/4), hotpocket2006* (3/5), Darkyl (3/3), Butter Toast (3/4), Detinator Monkey* (3/5), Nacome (3/5), sweetsweets* (3/4), zenzai* (3/5), Kamin Throws Pebbles (3/5), SooHee* (3/5), Seelina* (3/4), chihan0 (2/1), bryony* (3/6), Vixinity* (3/6), UxiexMespritxAzelfx (1/5), iHazNinjaSkills (1/1), wishbone (3/6), Lexiel (3/4), Varlais* (3/4), ShinyPidgeot (3/6), Mariko Azrael (3/5), Erureido* (3/5), Taren (3/6), maharang (3/5), bobhig (3/5), Renamon (3/3), silvermoon20276* (1/1), Codie (3/5), endy (3/1), Khei* (3/5), BillieJoe (3/1), VayVayVaporeon (3/5), Estrela* (3/3), Pilze* (3/5), RobynKnight (3/4), ay4u* (3/5), Acid (3/5), Cann Mephisto (3/4), Kake* (3/4), MessiahForHire* (3/5), Mentis* (3/1), Sapphie54 (3/4), Lizzy Lucario (3/1), Tanya* (1/1), ShonTheMaster (3/5), Kurama* (3/4), Flix (3/1), Shadow Kissed (3/5), fuze (3/5), PrinceChai (3/1), Harudo* (3/5), Neko of Death* (3/5), Crimson Lotus (3/5), HollyAnn* (3/4), Kail* (4/4)

The first number in brackets is the number of times they have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no event... o, well back to the drawing board


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Purge. But got nothing good.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Purge. But got nothing good.


nothing but net.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally saw 6 Easter Bunearys


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i got 1 EB egg, i can only get six things a day.


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw nothing good... Dx

Horus. Remorage is Male, wont be releasing sorry.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I saw nothing good... Dx
> 
> Horus. Remorage is Male, wont be releasing sorry.


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I've said many times. I promise, once I get a scope, I'll breed them for you.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A treasure Chest is rare and could take you months, I also doubt you have 35k coins so... :\


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget it ACDUDE.





The best part of it is the breeder.


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call Wymsy the best part of anything really.....


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mah Zergoose aka Pepsi Max plox.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Slime Slugma is almost out.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSED EASTER BUNEARY


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Nothing !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

_<small><small>Except greed ...</small></small>_


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Since nook got that Groudon, I've spent like 2 hours today just sat there clicking mindlessly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> _<small><small>Except greed ...</small></small>_


Says the Novelty Whore. |:

And I hate Easter Bunearys. They all turn male! D<


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon egg please


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. And I released two Charmander eggs at 1:13 PM Server Time.


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Click pl0x. And I released two Charmander eggs at 1:13 PM Server Time.


Clone char, or just char?

I'm stalking all day today in the hopes that I might find a celebi.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just Char.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And um, yesterday on Gts+, I saw a person say that he would be disappointed if he got a Celebi. I think he got one...


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help me find a rape the person Nook, you're my only hope.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go look in the "Recent eggs/Pokemon/evolution" Thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's helpful. That narrows it down to half the users. |:


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was somewhere in the last 10 pages.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gpx+ is lagging. UGH THIS SUCKS


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I GOT AN EB EGG!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Gpx+ is lagging. UGH THIS SUCKS


Well at least you've got a Groudon >=P I searched for about 3 hours and saw an Easter Buneary egg that I then missed >_<


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a few seconds ago? I got it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YES I GOT AN EB EGG!


I swear if it turns female.. /raeg


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook lies, I went back to page 450 on that thread D=


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nook lies, I went back to page 450 on that thread D=


Try the "Missed Pokemon" Thread. I saw this yesterday, how am I supposed to remember?


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't really like Celebi anyway...at least I got a Groudon.


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I don't really like Celebi anyway...at least I got a Groudon.


Mew+Celebi>Groudon


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed an EB egg, but hey, who cares?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


Banned for double posting.

just for the heck of it I'll post again





click it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. I fell behind in clicks.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed Missingno egg.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs (or at least my Celebi!)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Released two Charmander eggs at 7:26 Server time.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but does ANYONE know what the hell Wymsy is breeding? I sense a new novelty....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but does ANYONE know what the hell Wymsy is breeding? I sense a new novelty....





> I am currently breeding my messed up Puptiar with my Marowak. Please try to adopt their children! Thank you.



? I dunno, adopt Cubones and Larvitars?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OBTAINED A LUNAR WING!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OBTAINED A SILPH SCOPE BECAUSE I HATE CRESSELIA!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OBTAINED A LUNAR WING!


-_____- 

I never got any chests ... now can you breed my crystal onix ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need an Onix first.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh theirs plenty in the shelter lol ^^


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm too lazy to hatch unspecial eggs.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> OBTAINED A SILPH SCOPE BECAUSE I HATE CRESSELIA!


bidofo, ill breed you a zergoose


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me how do you get all those things without doing anything ? >.>


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stalk the shelter and lab at the same time?


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lagging GPX+ is stupid


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Lagging GPX+ is stupid


No duh.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's with 10 grass starters in the shelter?


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you say punk?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  <_<


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No duh.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No duh huh? I hope you like fires.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good, even though I'm betting you don't understand what I said.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm breeding Rotom and Slime Slugma. I'll take requests later in the month for FREE.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hm . . .

I wonder what the Regigigas eggs look like . . .


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> hm . . .
> 
> I wonder what the Regigigas eggs look like . . .


Probably like the other Regi eggs.


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Duh.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you say punk?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DRAGCAVE HAS NEW EGGS!

One's hot, one's made of icecicles, and one's staticy! ^-^


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO JOHNS


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> DRAGCAVE HAS NEW EGGS!
> 
> One's hot, one's made of icecicles, and one's staticy! ^-^


I wish you could say that about Gpx+.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I care a little more about Dragcave cuz I help save eggs. ^-^


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Johns huh? I hope you like fires.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg event stuff


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> omg event stuff


yuppers.

I saves Commander wysmy's pink dragon egg. Kamiko_Cullen feels kinda awkward about that.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good, even though I'm betting you don't understand what I said.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no luck for this guy...


----------



## Horus (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I do, your mean that you'll kill me with fire and I'd rather that not to happen


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to be unavalible in 15 minutes for 5 minutes. trying to get the new eggs in DragCave.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got one of the trio


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone here get a regigigas?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon stuff please


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol@Purge.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nothing good, got 3 EBs, couldve gotten a whole party of em, but im doing something with them.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know how a few weeks ago Wymsy said that events are the most reliable way to get special Pokemon? Well for me, the most reliable way is to stalk the shelter and lab.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you hatch all those pokemon?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> you hatch all those pokemon?


Hell no. And um, clicked you back.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how did your groudon got a high maturity in only 2 days?

by the way, thanks


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> how did your groudon got a high maturity in only 2 days?
> 
> by the way, thanks


My secret trick.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


under 4,000 interactions and, i cant think of what to say to tired


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna know my secret trick? Use my pills to lose weight FASTER! You get ONE or TWO eggs. You click everyone the amount of the eggs that you have. They'll be FORCED to click all your eggs. And, to get more points you just keep clicking, then you'll probably come across an item or chest. Then you sell it.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o thats how


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how is this so popular


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 01:45:16 AM]how is this so popular


gives me something to do, dont know about the others


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the point of these eggs...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im not quit good with questions, especially so early, sorry


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

olook


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> olook


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> olook


Congrats.

:3


----------



## Nigel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.
I know you wanted one. 

I'll do my best to find a ditto so i can breed it.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs! (I'll continue trying to grab an ice dragcave egg when I get home from school.)


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh look what I got from the event :


----------



## Nigel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Oh look what I got from the event :


nice.

i got one too.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it's ok! Don't feel bad!

Thanks for the thought, can't wait to get my own. You're the best moderator here (2nd best being miranda.)


----------



## Orange (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




*PWNAGE!*


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> *PWNAGE!*


Oh wow!! Suicune!

nice one!


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> olook


Beginning to become too common  <_<


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still want one, but you knew that.


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click?


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> click?














Get more novelties and we'll talk, Tom.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"A purple egg with a bizarrely shaped blue blotch on the front. This blue blotch shines like a beautiful crystal. The egg emits a mysterious power."
It's Suicune. I love Suicune, but since I've gotten Celebi, I can't get it. *stalks the shelter*


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got another Charmander clone this morning.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my pokemon 
 |
 |
 |
 |
V


----------



## John102 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=/

So no one wants to get rid of their event egg, right?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Right after I hatched Slime Slugma I got a Little Man.

Coolio.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a Shiny Pineco....


----------



## Thunder (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hay, does clicking Mario Kart/Brawl cards count too? If so, clicky plz?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hay, does clicking Mario Kart/Brawl cards count too? If so, clicky plz?


No....hey, try making a card thread!


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

first event!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> first event!


congratz. *stalking the shelter for any rare egg*  <_<


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma get the next special egg in the shelter before you!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so? idc. I'm just doing it to fill up my party becuase I'm bored and my eb's nearly hatched.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A guest clicked me?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All clicky things are welcome. >.>


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's redistributing the eggs for that many clicks?


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Wymsy's redistributing the eggs for that many clicks?


I kinda hope its all the clicks added up so we can still get Celebi and stuff >.>


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

What does
 Event dates and what's being handed out

November 24th: Small redistribution of the four - 60,000 clicks.  mean?



Anyone get anything good from Mini-purge?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my zergoose and zangoose finally produced a zergoose egg, yes.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone please tell me how to get pokemon eggs on my sig please?


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

put the 
BB code


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what the event egg for today was?


----------



## Horus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the event egg for today was?


All four


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got Suicune. =D

So clickz. 

yey for having Entei, Raikou and Suicune!


----------



## Horus (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O-o

Nowadays all I care about is novelties lol....


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN MISSED A CRYSTAL ONIX EGG!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMN MISSED A CRYSTAL ONIX EGG!


Crystal onix sux

click pl0x


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Internet's still down, so no click backs.

And I didn't think I'd get a Regigigas egg. o.o


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked. NO IT DOES NOT SUCK FYI.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, are you looking for a Ditto?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nook, are you looking for a Ditto?


Yeah. You have one, right?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I can show you what the egg looks like.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talking 'bout my Ekans egg? Naw, I thought it was a new novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. XD


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

did anyone NOT get an event egg? I think everyone did. I keep clicking on random and everyone has an event egg of some kind.


----------



## anime1235 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> did anyone NOT get an event egg? I think everyone did. I keep clicking on random and everyone has an event egg of some kind.


I know. My sister didn't get one, but she never goes on, so I'm not suprised.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> did anyone NOT get an event egg? I think everyone did. I keep clicking on random and everyone has an event egg of some kind.


I didn't.


----------



## Horus (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> did anyone NOT get an event egg? I think everyone did. I keep clicking on random and everyone has an event egg of some kind.


Me and Rockman, but I only have 7k clicks so I couldn't get the other two of them.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I could have gotten Mew, but I wanted Suicune instead.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tom has like 31,000+ clicks. =D


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my Celebi to hatch! T-T


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn missed shiny Feebas!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Click pl0x.


I'll click you after you click me. Sorry, but I'm lazy.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES GOT A HATCHED EASTER BUNEARY!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES GOT AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG!


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im dropping my EB i just breed. who wants it?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> im dropping my EB i just breed. who wants it?


Hatched?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks... I seem to have fallen behind. i will click back. !


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> no


No thanks.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

k


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, stop constantly double posting. There is an 'Edit button ' you know. It is quiet annoying.

Also click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nook, stop constantly double posting. There is an 'Edit button ' you know. It is quiet annoying.
> 
> Also click please.


Clicked, please click back.

EDIT: stupid me. I forgot that I logged out. sorry.


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did you click my new eddition from the shelter? 


 =D


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Did you click my new eddition from the shelter?
> 
> 
> =D


I clicked as a Guest, but I will.


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. and clicked.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon eggs please!


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click my dragon eggs please!


I would if I could.

But clicking dragon eggs stuffs up my computer. Sorry.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there going to be a purge?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a purge?


I guess so...get ready...


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My computer is soo slow, so I missed the good stuff ):


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> My computer is soo slow, so I missed the good stuff ):


Me too. DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My computer was only good for 1 purge. When I got Crystal Onix. Jirachi, and Mesprit egg. 

See anything good?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

there was nothing good from the beginning.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> there was nothing good from the beginning.


There wasn't?

*Wipes sweat of face*


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, a bunch of beginners got banned. ;D


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bwhahahah sucked in noobs


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone breed me Remorage that has a scope like I do?


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can anyone breed me Remorage that has a scope like I do?


I can breed them, but I don't have a scope.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to get more points then. Sell more stuff. Click more.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 28,409. I click a fair bit. I never find items though.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 2000 something more points. Keep refreshing and you'll find something.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's 7,000 more clicks.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> It's 7,000 more clicks.


open up a lot of tabs, increase your chance of items.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And increase the chance of missing a chest...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the point, you just open and close. chances are your not going to run into one anyways.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> whats the point, you just open and close. chances are your not going to run into one anyways.


Oh. I thought you meant just keep opening more tabs and not close them...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o you thought something else. i tab click so i get items without even knowing it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It doesn't work..


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Keep going, keep going....


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was for 20 minutes and got bored...


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got 2 be patient, just go to the Users Online page and open tabs there


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always miss the purges.

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If something has mysterious power in its description does that mean its legend ?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> If something has mysterious power in its description does that mean its legend ?


usually.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I missed it ...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww . . .


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have been a Baltoy.


----------



## Horus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think there is still some normal pokemon with "A mysterious power" in their description


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I think there is still some normal pokemon with "A mysterious power" in their description


Oh good to know lol


----------



## Horus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw click, they're in my sig now :S


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Btw click, they're in my sig now :S


How did you get the eggs from your daycare when you dont have a scoop ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Scope


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOooooh ... you got a chest ?


----------



## Horus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A while back, a Adamant Orb/Rock thing for Dialga, but I couldn't care less for Dialga


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got a chest .. only two little men and like 2 objects and I missed the second little men  (I had 6 eggs)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want to find a Treasure Chest.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If an egg description has "it's presence causes" or something like that, then its rare.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I got a leaf stone but no treasure chest -_-


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Yay I got a leaf stone but no treasure chest -_-


I think I'm one of the lucky people. I've gotten two chests and 4 items since I joined.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A Weedle just exploded. :s


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> A Weedle just exploded. :s


What ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the shelter.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me please


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is GPX+ laggy for anyone else?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Is GPX+ laggy for anyone else?


Me.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. It isn't just my computer.

----Edit----
What the hell? I can't gon on GPX+!!!!

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@gpxplus.gtsplus.net and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't access GTS+. Weird.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I can't access GTS+. Weird.


I get that message when I go on there aswell. Do you get the same message?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, it isn't just my computer again lol


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this sucks


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now it's Gateway Time-Out?


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Now it's Gateway Time-Out?


Sure is. But I hope when it's back up, the lag will be gone


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES IT'S BACK UP!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=25937

THAT'S what happened.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No outrage ):


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What work was even done?


----------



## Horus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> What work was even done?


Lag


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can ANYONE breed me a Remorage or Zergoose?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Can ANYONE breed me a Remorage or Zergoose?


i can breed you zergoose fo a bidofo


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't tell a Bidoof from a Bidofo with a Silph Scope. :S
Something else?


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokeboy: Dracowymsy.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pokeboy: Dracowymsy.


what


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll breed EVERYONE ON TBT Dracowymsy for FREE...when I get a Ditto.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nook asked what else you wnated. And I said you'd want a Dracowymsy. And I'd edit your post of '?' 'Cause when I did that, I got reported for spam.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you breed me a remorage? i dont think i hve something you want tho


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do it for free. But once I get a scope. Do you have any clone pokemon?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulba clone


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I get a scope and breed you a Remorage. Could you breed me one in return?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

but of course


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> but of course


Thanks buddy


----------



## Horus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> but of course


Breed me a Crystal Onyx and I'll breed you a Remorage


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a scope?


----------



## Horus (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep

I just jacked your trade ACdude lol


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok ill breed you one, ACdude i'll still breed the clone for you


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine. I see bulba clones like once per day in the shelter, I just miss them.

----Edit----

Fixing some image stuff.

Yay, that was annoying me.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> ok ill breed you one, ACdude i'll still breed the clone for you


Oh I never saw this post....

Really? Naww, thanks


----------



## ATWA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG 1337 !


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ATWA said:
			
		

> OMG 1337 !


Wah?

Omgee. this image stuff has been going on for like 2 hours


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

EVERYONE I GOT A SCOPE FROM BLACK FRIDAY!!!! I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ATWA said:
			
		

> OMG 1337 !


He's talking about the page number.

Let's hope I find a treasure chest today ..........


----------



## Nigel (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i've only found one treasure chest, used the soul dew and missed the pokemon  I should have sold it . oh welli have a silph scope already anyway


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i've only found one treasure chest, used the soul dew and missed the pokemon  I should have sold it . oh welli have a silph scope already anyway


Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do. Sell the item then get a Scope.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, if you can!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Man, I need more points.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's "X" amount of special eggs again?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay ! I found a Crystal Onix Egg in the shelter !


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I bred myself a Slime Slugma!


----------



## Orange (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Crystal Onix egg in the daycare. I think I'll release it in a few minutes.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site's on brb


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please help me hatch my EB so I can have more novelties 'cuz I'm greedy like that.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES A CLONE CHARMANDER EGG!


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn you.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a hatched one the other day.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn you.


Oh shuddap. You got a Celebi and a Remorage.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I found a hatched one the other day.


Good job. Keep stalking.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

me want wysmy


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YES A CLONE CHARMANDER EGG!


Why dont you begin to click other people ?


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wants clone ):

And i'm breeding Remorage's


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I wants clone ):
> 
> And i'm breeding Remorage's


I have charmander and bulba clones but no scope ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i saw clones, noveltys and wymsys in 1 night...i hate lag


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> i saw clones, noveltys and wymsys in 1 night...i hate lag


you're telling me I missed a wymsy?

Meh.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I could have had a squirtle clone today but It was lagging to death so I never saw it  oh well my crystal onix will replace my squirtle clone !


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its lagging because of the Shop update


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> its lagging because of the Shop update


How can it make it slow ? because of mass clicks or anything ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because they had to cut the price down on everything.
It's a complicated process


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok thanks ... Wish I had enough points but only have 14k of points -_-


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook! you can hatch your Easter Buneary!


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow this is confusing i know what ur talkin bout the pokemon and all but where did u get the eggs??? just asking...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rhonda said:
			
		

> wow this is confusing i know what ur talkin bout the pokemon and all but where did u get the eggs??? just asking...


http://gpxplus.net/


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mmk thx for that and again asking..... what do they do and how do they work.... srry bout all the questions


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rhonda said:
			
		

> mmk thx for that and again asking..... what do they do and how do they work.... srry bout all the questions


Its virtually for online pokemon stuff. You create an account, then adopt eggs, post them here, (so people click) then they hatch, and you raise pokemon. They don't do much.


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh thx srry ive never heard of these "egg" thingees they sound pointless but yet kinda cool... lol


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Errrr....no purge?

Shhh fixing stuff.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know wtf is up with it...


----------



## Rhonda (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

aww now i cant get the eggs =::


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I know wtf is up with it...


P..p..p..purge?


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Maybe...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Maybe...


Get ready.....


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For a *censored.2.0*ty mini-purge...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT A BIDOFO


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Waah... I  saw nothing good..


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I NEED DITTO THEN I'LL BE THE ULTIMATE LIFE FORM.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How? So if you breed Ditto with Bidofo, every egg will be a Bidofo?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> How? So if you breed Ditto with Bidofo, every egg will be a Bidofo?


No....it could be a Bidoof.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes. Got a Charmander Clone


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got easter egg ...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Yes. Got a Charmander Clone


Good job.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!


Clicked.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT A RED CHEST BUT BECAUSE OF THE SITE I REFRESHED AND I GOT NOTHING *censored.3.0*


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I GOT A RED CHEST BUT BECAUSE OF THE SITE I REFRESHED AND I GOT NOTHING *censored.3.0*


YOU GOTTA WAIT 15 MINUTES LIKE I DID.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 min for what ? So it comes in my party ? But I got no confirmation message ?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All I got was this:


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click it, wait 15 minutes, then a confirmation message will appear.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euhm then I lost my unique chance to get it ... And If I refreshed ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Men I could have add the scope and item finder x)


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gone.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think that was a Shiny Abra...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, it was normal


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No, it was normal


I didn't click it yet, but I can tell that's not a Dracowymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a Missingno.
I like doing that to my sig.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Char Clone egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep getting the 504 error.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I keep getting the 504 error.


Me too. Keep refreshing.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's back now.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please, and I wont be able to click back until on my computer (I'm on my PSP go)


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really wanna Wymsy.

:<


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't worry, I'll breed you lots once I get a Ditto.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll breed you lots once I get a Ditto.


You are win.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I'll breed you lots once I get a Ditto.


And nook is such stalker he'll have a Ditto in no time.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four novelty eggs yesterday. >


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and a Ditto io the next few months


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In fact, I'll start my own hoarding group! >


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> In fact, I'll start my own hoarding group! >


Will anyone join?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> In fact, I'll start my own hoarding group! >


I'd join.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get more than 3 special Pokemon in a day and I'll see.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn I HATE the lag.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



Yay.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay. I'm on my PC


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish I could super refresh like I use to


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the text above my sig for my party


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gotta hatch my Groudon soon.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why?


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Bidofo


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I got a Bidofo


Yay!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My record was 2 charmander  clone egg in a day ! Anyone can beat two of the same type of clone ?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you for being so enthusiastic


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only because I already have one, otherwise, I would've said, "FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU".


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The purge is almost starting!


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Purge? A good one this time?


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't mean to post this...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is pissing me off.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> This is pissing me off.


Isn't it for everyone.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. You too?


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is, Know whether or not if it's going to be a good purge. And mu computer is heaps slow (doing a Virus scan) So I doubt I'll get anything good.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M REALLY PISSED OFF. HURRY THE *censored 3.0* UP WYMSY.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offence... But do you have a life?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to get something from a purge.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<.<
Don't we all Nook. Don't we all...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you hoping for?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want;
-Novelty.
-Legendary.
-Ditto.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well. It's up, and I havn't refreshed once...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH SHI-


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What?

You got a Slime Slugma?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uh huh.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a surskit.

What else did you see that was "worth it"


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I got a surskit.
> 
> What else did you see that was "worth it"


Nothing else. Except a level 100 Caterpie.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Best thing I saw was a lvl 100 Cacturn.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For some reason, i hate this topic


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 29 2009, 12:59:29 AM]For some reason, i hate this topic


Good for you  Then don't post in here.

Now GTFO.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







I miss this Slime Slugma...


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I miss this Slime Slugma...


Yeah.

It looked more menacing.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No duh.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> No duh.


T _ T


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait a minute, after you use the repel it doesn't repel the next time? I'm so dumb.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i havent been on in awhile cause of my internet was down for a couple of days, couldnt do nothing at all.

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Groudon is almost hatching!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Bidofo. But I don't really care.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MISSED A ZERGOOSE.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook do you know how to edit?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Nook do you know how to edit?


I'm trying to bump this as well. This thread is dying, you know.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, that wont really help it if the same person post after post


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Groudon egg needs about 2 or 3 clicks to hatch!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh cool a groudon ! good job nook


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay it hatched! Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> please click my eggs!


Clicked.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*looks at shelter*

You've GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> *looks at shelter*
> 
> You've GOT to be kidding me.


What about it...?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, why were you trying to join that spriting group? I mean, I know I'm already in it, I'm just asking.

Unless you can make a decent sprite, I'd suggest ignoring it.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

which egg description has the word fierce in it?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> which egg description has the word fierce in it?


Aerodactyl and Sneasel, thinks that is all.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any help hatching my Mewtwo?


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy has a latios again

she might release it


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Updated my sig


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Any help hatching my Mewtwo?


Give it to me >> (if your not hatching it)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click the eggehs.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Shiny Smeargle last night.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Shiny Smeargle last night.


Nice 

Fudge! Is GPX+ working for anyone else?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly. Mewtwo is one of my favorites.

Found one of those easter things though, I'll attempt on breeding that until I can find something better.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Shiny Smeargle last night.


You suck

:F


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get something from a purge someday. Hey, just remembered I got a Slime Slugma from the purge on Saturday.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an EB egg.


----------



## M33P (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky please


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Bidofo egg and another Remorage


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, but I can't click back, sorry. T-T


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Char Clone egg. This is the best two months of my life.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Char Clone egg. This is the best two months of my life.


loooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Char Clone egg. This is the best two months of my life.


Yeah that's nice.
I got a Charizard clone and a Charmander clone.

BTW, be two minutes or so


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hurry up, Wymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

She's done


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

>


Old'd

Already saw it in that topic


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 1, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we must never forget. Ever. The death of the GPX+ thread on DCF was a sad, sad day.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Hurry up, Wymsy.


Hurry up for what?

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ho-oh will be mine


----------



## Nigel (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want ho-oh or articuno


----------



## Nigel (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mystery will be entei


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Ho-oh or kyogre ... or the mystery but I dont know what it is :/


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> mystery will be entei


Yes it will

cause they already gave away raikou and suicune

I think I'll get Ho-oh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want Ho-Oh. Got all three Legendary dogs.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs and hatchling(s). ^-^


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

(Sorry for the double post)

I just saw the Event thread for This month's event! ^-^

Articuno, Regice, Kyogre, Ho-oh, and a mystery!

I personally kinda hope that I'll get the Ho-oh. Ho-oh's awesome.


----------



## Horus (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They gave away Entei >.>

If it's a novelty I'll kill you.


But I'll try for Kyogre, Ho-oh, and "Entei"


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? was he first, before Raikou?


----------



## Horus (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After Raikou, I remember him around the time I joined and got Heatran, Suicune was the only one missing

(I seriously remember Entei like twice)


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Funny;

The site is presently offline, with the following message: brb in a minute or two or five or twelve or 9,001


----------



## Nigel (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they give out pokemon more than once. entei hasnt been given out for ages, and i bet anything it will be the mystery


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots me my second shiny :3


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I gots me my second shiny :3


Shiny Surskit. Nice.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I now have 4 legends !


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

changed my name


----------



## Horus (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> I gots me my second shiny :3


Ahh I thought you quit the hunt, Congratulations though Jas0n. You've been working on it for a while haven't you? and will you evolve it?

@Nigel: It's been given out like 3 times, seriously. They'll probably resend them out later but I doubt it in December


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Horus (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap load of eggs in the shelter 




> This page displays a random 60 of Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holyhorseshi

Nook is going to love this new feature


----------



## Horus (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Holyhorseshi
> 
> Nook is going to love this new feature


Lol, you'll get a Wymsy in no time.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love GPX now


----------



## Horus (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When Life hands you lemons named "Purge" You use them like I did to make lemonade called "Primal Dialga"


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed the purge by like 40 minutes, but I saw a few EB's. But i'm hunting for female: Bulbasaur, Squirtle and Charmander.

And congrats on your snags Horus.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be Entei. Wymsy said 'Ho-oh (Don't worry Australia, I acknowledge the fact you exist)' And Ho-oh is a fire type. So it may be Entei.

But then she is doing the redistrubution of all but the fifth. So the fifth may be a novelty (Perhaps Christmas Stantler...)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMGILOVETHISFEATURE


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, its been months. I did kind of give up as I couldn't be bothered nor did I have the time to click people, but I still visited the sites so I still got clicks from the active users list so my eggs hatched slowly but surely XD

120 or something eggs takes a long time to hatch when you get like 10 people clicking you a day.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Remorage egg, hoping for a boy.

DRACOWYMSY, I KNOW YOU ARE SOMEWHERE.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed charmander clone egg but got cystal onix egg


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed bulba egg -_-


----------



## Horus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still doubt it, It's possible though if that's the answer your looking for.

@Jason: Yeah, they would go slowly


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got my boy and girl Zergoose to level 100


----------



## Horus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who was I trading a Remorage too?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Who was I trading a Remorage too?


Me !  :veryhappy:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sarcastic


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eurf missed second charmander clone egg today ! I need to practise stalking like nook does


----------



## Horus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Key word is "Trading" so you'll have to give me a Pokemon of yours in exchange that I'd like.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This new shelter feature is awesome. It tells you when and when not to shelter stalk


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMIGOSH!!!!! I just got a little man!!!!!!! ^-^

Now I haz missingno.


----------



## Horus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> This new shelter feature is awesome. It tells you when and when not to shelter stalk


The species counter?

I remember when I got Pimal Dialga, the counter raised to 410 yet the eggs got fewer then it went back to normal (Like now) and then it went back to 410 and like tons of Pokemon came out of nowhere, I could have like 6 Bidofo, Palkia, and like a mess of other stuff


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Want a zergoose for it ?


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer. 
I saw a Slime Slugma, and I was busy dancing to Single Ladies and refreshed the page lol.

And the species count was still 153, so I hunted around for it, and hit the power button on my PC and shut it down


----------



## Horus (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Want a zergoose for it ?


I have like 6 of them if you didn't notice my boxes, if I could have something from you I'd ask for the Bidofo or the Crystal Onix


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No! 504  Gateway..  Never mind. It's back!


-----Edit-----
Can somebody please post Bidofo's forms for me?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today is my unlucky day. I've missed 2 Slime Slugma's, 1 Remorage, and 1 Charmamnder Clone.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Easter Buneary.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Hatched Easter Buneary.


We don't need to know every single one of your acheivements...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this IS a GPX+ thread...


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon Eggs, *Dragon Eggs* Storage!

Nowhere in that does it say GPX+ thread.
And I bolded Dragon Eggs, because it is a dragon egg topic aswell.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GPX+ and DragonCave. Happy now?


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but please stop tripple posting, posting stuff we don't care about etc...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure, whatever. Clicks please.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sure, whatever. Clicks please.


*Facepalm*


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get ready for purge....


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Get ready for purge....


Will there even be a purge? there was a massive one yesterday...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yesterday was Thursday. Today is Friday. More people are on on Friday. Which means MOAR BAN DROP.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's such a great purge...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> It's such a great purge...


REAL MEN STRIVE FOR POKEMON.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When or how do you know when the purges occur?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just keep stalking.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm so depressed I missed the great pruge yesterday!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now my parents are bugging me to get off. I can't afford to miss the purge...


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Now my parents are bugging me to get off. I can't afford to miss the purge...


Wouldn't the purge occur after reset?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The reset just occurred. Does that mean there IS no purge today?


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> The reset just occurred. Does that mean there IS no purge today?


Most definatley.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll just keep stalking just in case.


----------



## Horus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So after the reset eh? good to know


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> So after the reset eh? good to know


Usually. I know yesterdays was before reset.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook! Hatch your Charmander Clone!


... I hate 504 Gateway Time-out's... It's gone.

but soo laggy! 
And now it's 504 Gateway Time-out again. 

And it's up again. But laggy-Probally leading to a 504 Gateway Time-out,


-----Edit-----
And 2 hours later it still has 504 Gateway Time-out.

Gots another Bidofo 

 Lol. I just went to the shelter, and it was screaming out to me! I wasn't even stalking, I just clicked on the shelter.



 Why release something so precious?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Too common, So I don't adopt. I just watch them dissapear.
Yay. (Oh I bread this one) 

 "You look to your feet, and find a Fire Stone Fire Stone  Fire Stone. Congratulations!" Well, today has been pretty lucky.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site lagging is driving me insane.. I think I hatched one of my legendaries, can't tell because it won't load.


----------



## John102 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bahahaha, the new shelter is epic.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Horus when I can breed them and have a scope I will ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Bahahaha, the new shelter is epic.


It is. I got on and thought I was seeing things.

I hatched my Azelf. =D


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Bahahaha, the new shelter is epic.


There's nothing good in there....


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because you don't look hard enough


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's because I'm fussy.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, I got a Zergoose in the new Shelter the first time I went in it


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Ugh, Gateway Time-out.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, and thou shall be rewarded.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Click, and thou shall be rewarded.


Clicked.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks.

And anyone who has Steam and is a fan and stuff of GPX, they've got a group. Invite only, so if you're interested shoot me a PM or something.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOT A HATCHED ZERGOOSE YES YES YES I'VE BEEN STALKING ALL DAY AND I GET A ZERGOOSE YES!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> GOT A HATCHED ZERGOOSE YES YES YES I'VE BEEN STALKING ALL DAY AND I GET A ZERGOOSE YES!


I repeat what someone else:

YOU DONT NEED TO POST ABOUT EVERY SINGLE POKEMON YOU GET :L


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I got a Squirtle Clone egg.


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I said. Nice to know somebody agrees.    <.<


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN MISSED A ZERGOOSE EGG.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> DAMN MISSED A ZERGOOSE EGG.


Would you like me to start breeding them again?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> MISSED A ZERGOOSE EGG.


As said before:

NO NEED TO POST EVERY LITTLE THING THAT YOU DO

Okay?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


I wish.


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. O_O


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy should do that on her birthday.


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

XD Ya, but that wouldn't all show up at the same time.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My new eggs are in my sig


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you.

Anyway, who dies their hair PURPLE? 
And a boy does that?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 5 2009, 07:47:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay out of the thread if you're not going to do anything but flame.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm releasing some more eggs/pogeymanz.

just look through my box if you wanna request


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Alecks said:
			
		

> i'm releasing some more eggs/pogeymanz.
> 
> just look through my box if you wanna request


Azelf pl0x. If I get it you get 500 TBTB.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 5 2009, 07:47:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paladin, ever since you've come back to this forum you've been a complete and utter idiot. Just shut up. :/


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In my sig, click plawks.


----------



## Horus (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast he reads Smashboards but I somewhat agree.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/buttsintoconvo
I somewhat agree too!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alex, you gonna release it now?

EDIT: I GOT A REMORAGE YES YES SEIZURE TIME


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

-----Edit-----

What the hell does this mean?

'_EXP calculation in progress, interactions and views up to 6:10:01 PM will be processed._*

I got a female charmander. Now I can breed it with my clone.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> -----Edit-----
> 
> ...


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my Shadow Lugia to get to my party.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click my Shadow Lugia to get to my party.


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my kind sir/friend.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemme add you as a friend now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hi im trying to register an account for gpx but i cant do the validation quiz... could someone tell me the awnsers


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MiniTurbo said:
			
		

> hi im trying to register an account for gpx but i cant do the validation quiz... could someone tell me the awnsers


If you can't do the validation quiz then you're too idiotic to be on the site, sorry.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MiniTurbo said:
			
		

> hi im trying to register an account for gpx but i cant do the validation quiz... could someone tell me the awnsers


Second post of the first page.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I MISSED A REMORAGE AND A CRYSTAL ONIX EGG


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I MISSED A REMORAGE AND A CRYSTAL ONIX EGG


OH GOD YOU TOO?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW!

And MiniTurbo, your such a prick to everyone that you don't deserve the answers.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



  I'll click in a sec JamesBertie.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I'll click in a sec JamesBertie.


i clicked yours


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I'll click in a sec JamesBertie.


Clicked.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook i clicked yours


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. Bidofo hatched.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my Remorage to hatch today.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I want my Remorage to hatch today.


I want mine to hatch, too.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw a Remorage in the shelter but somebody clicked on it before me


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> I saw a Remorage in the shelter but somebody clicked on it before me


PLEASE say it wasn't hatched.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it wasn't hatched


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a new egg could annyone tell me what it might be? (its the one on the far right)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sheildon.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone check how many interactions I have?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Website is off ?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

brb in a minute or two or three or 9001.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl- damn the site is off.

EDIT: It's back. Clicks pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but I missed an Easter Buneary egg, but I don't really care.


----------



## Pokeman (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm baaack. click please


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> i'm baaack. click please


Clicked your one egg. Now click my one egg.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you see the two links with meh dragcave/pokes in it? click them, please! ^-^


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> you see the two ]Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post, but I missed an Easter Buneary egg, but I don't really care.


If you don't really care. DON'T POST IT!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Remorage is almost hatching.


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Remorage is almost hatching.


We don't need to know that...

Swear to god. do one more useless post that nobody neds to know - I will report for spam.


Lookies what I got, I saw 5.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Yay


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yay


Are you releasing your rayquaza egg ?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me a time when your releasing ? Like now ?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Lookies what I got, I saw 5.


You suck


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wymsy doesn't like people having two or more.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Release the second one and tell us the time pls or you cant enter the wymsy group


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me when you drop please?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euhrrggg


----------



## John102 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants to hatch it first anyway , so its gonna take some months lol


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 7, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!

edit: Aww, gpx+ is down for "<big>*The site is presently offline, with the following message: Working on a new feature, be back in a little while.*</big>"


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is being bidded in Johns GPX+ Shop

All info can be found  *here*


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I doubt she cares if people have more then 1 Dracowymsy considering people with Dittos just breeding hundreds of them.


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ee1vv2aa3nn4 said:
			
		

> I doubt she cares if people have more then 1 Dracowymsy considering people with Dittos just breeding hundreds of them.


They release them. And alos I think if your'e not a mod, and you have more then 1 she wont let you join the group.

Lookies what I found: You look to your feet, and find a Protector Protector Protector. Congratulations!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH *censored.2.0* OH *censored.2.0* MY BREEDING PAIR OF VENAUSOR CLONE AND A NORMAL VENAUSOR GAVE A SHINY BULBA TO SOMEONE !!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Robin (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never get any luck with legendary's in the lab, anyone got any tips on how to get legends?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel like abandoning my Giratina.


----------



## John102 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I feel like abandoning my Giratina.


You will tell me if you do yesss?

Oh, and everyone, don't forget I'm auctioning off a Dracowymsy at my shop, if you've ever wanted one, now might be your time


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, or I might just accidently get you sick with the flu. >
Ah, but then again, I don't want anyone to suffer with this . . .


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

wtf;

 Latest update: Updates to the Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's the luck meter.
I guess it's viewable now.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Actually, I don't know what it is ...

Click pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery Counter is presently at 339,575. This is starting to get pretty high...

0_0


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Mystery Counter is presently at 339,575. This is starting to get pretty high...
> 
> 0_0


One of the head staff members said something good might happen when it hits 750k


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bidofo said:
			
		

> Hahahahahahaha, this is too much fun.
> 
> Hopefully people can figure out what it has to get to, and how to get it there by midnight, otherwise it'll start all over again.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs, please!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I appreciate clicks. 

Mystery Counter is presently at 407,565. This is starting to get pretty high...


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks Please


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I appreciate clicks.


Clicked


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicking James and Bacon.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Clicking James and Bacon.


Clicked yours


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx, and I clicked yours, as well. ^-^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what egg is this?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> what egg is this?


Carnivine, I think . . .


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Remorage egg and found it in the shelter!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont understand the little men/chest uptade ?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. That's Carnivine.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I dont understand the little men/chest uptade ?


It just means that it wont say you refreshed a page when you didn't.




-------Edit-------
Hehehehe;


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I got a manaphy egg !


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This topic has really died lol. Click please.



> Hehehehe;


 Got Crystal Onix. And can only adopt one more pokemon...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> This topic has really died lol. Click please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice. >

I had four novelty eggs in my party before.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click or else Admiral Ackbar will strangle you


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Click or else Admiral Ackbar will strangle you


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you

*clicks back*


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me wants more friends.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my eggs, please!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When is the purge ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found Hatched buneary !


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> When is the purge ?


I don't know. I was hoping Nook was on to ask him. And don't freaking doulbe post in 3 minutes, THAT'S WHY THEY VREATED AN _EDIT_ BUTTON!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini-mod ....  :veryhappy:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah I got hatched slime slugma and clone squirtle ! Now I have the 3 clones !


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I got hatched slime slugma and clone squirtle ! Now I have the 3 clones !


STOP DOUBLE POSTING WITHIN 5 MINUTE PERIODS. I'LL REPORT YOU NEXT TIME.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 11, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The mystery counter restarted ... O_O


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I dont think it will change anything, the forum is going to change anyway


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> The mystery counter restarted ... O_O


it restarts at reset. As it did last night.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. Someone has issues with double-posters. I kinda hate it, too.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oops! double post!


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 Score! xP


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Score! xP


Nice snatch.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you.

Anyone like the new Account Upgrades?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda do. We should have one that increases our chance of getting eggs and Pokemon from the shelter rather than the other person getting it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer. I really want a Bulba Clone + Squirt Clone.

But out of the 3, I'm am going to get a Destiny Knot.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah, clicked you back.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, clicked you back.


I saw ^.^


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't seen a good enough egg/Pokemon in the shelter since I hatched my Remorage.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a good enough egg/Pokemon in the shelter since I hatched my Remorage.


Since you hatched Remorage I've seen;
x2 Hatched Remorages
x2 Hatched Zergooses (Of which one I have) +1 egg
x5 Easter bunearies (4 eggs, 1 Hatched) +1 egg
x3 Bidofo's (Which I own)
x1 Crystal Onix (Which I own)
x1 Slime slugma (Which I own)
x5 Dracowymsys (Of which I own 2)
-----Edit-----
And a user today on GPX+ got a Darkrai egg from the shelter.

And add that count go up. I found a hatched


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When you breed  pokemon dose the egg go to your party? or dose it go to the shelter?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> When you breed  pokemon dose the egg go to your party? or dose it go to the shelter?


You breed pokemon you see the eggs. You get to pick one. (Or you can release them all) And the one you pick goes to your party. and the others get released to the shelter.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for telling me, because i wanna breed my Remorage when it hatches


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk.

Is anybody wiling to breed me a Squirtle Clone, and Bulbasaur Clone for free?

-----Edit-----
Lookie lookie;


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Kk.
> 
> Is anybody wiling to breed me a Squirtle Clone, and Bulbasaur Clone for free?
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait what??? i just saw a milotic in the shelter!


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Wait what??? i just saw a milotic in the shelter!


*Facepalm* They are quiet common.

Damn. Missed a Regigigas.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bored of GPX so released Regigigas & Giratina into shelter.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Bored of GPX so released Regigigas & Giratina into shelter.


Just then?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Scans shelter*

EDIT: Egg or Hatched? Also Goldeen eggs look like they could be Heatran eggs >_>


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I got Giritina xD 



And saw a hatched Eb and hatched Char clone. but let them go.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed an Easter Buneray.

I have no luck xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Missed an Easter Buneray.
> 
> I have no luck xD


I've seen honeslty like 8 today,,,


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Missed an Easter Buneray.
> 
> I have no luck xD


That's cause I stole it >=3


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did anybody see the Regigigas? 

And I am off to beddie. Please click my pokemon, I will get you in the morning!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw it, but refreshed as I spotted it. Someone will have nicked it by now. Why has I got such bad luck with novelties and legends? You and nook get them all the time, and don't really bother with them. I take 2 weeks to see an Easter Buneary. Then again, I'm GMT and all the good pokemon pop up when I'm asleep D: And I'm releasing a lv 83 Gyarados, if anyone cares x3


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I saw it, but refreshed as I spotted it. Someone will have nicked it by now. Why has I got such bad luck with novelties and legends? You and nook get them all the time, and don't really bother with them. I take 2 weeks to see an Easter Buneary. Then again, I'm GMT and all the good pokemon pop up when I'm asleep D: And I'm releasing a lv 83 Gyarados, if anyone cares x3


You say you're unlucky with novelities, but you have more than me.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know  But I'm still unlucky. Anyway, the Gyarados will be in the shelter soon.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got liek, a bunch of new Torchic's


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a Ditto then I'll be the ultimate life form.....5 years from now. Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I need a Ditto then I'll be the ultimate life form.....5 years from now. Click pl0x.


BUT I LOVE YOU.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.O

Back off.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a GPX Ditto meme ...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's just kinda creepy.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaarr


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> * - Event Information - *
> 
> 
> SPRITE CONTEST THINGY!
> ...



Me, Nigel, and John?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Click please


Clicked.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked back


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Working on some stuff. This better be good, Wymsy.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Well, I got Giritina xD
> 
> 
> 
> And saw a hatched Eb and hatched Char clone. but let them go.


Congratz on retrieving my egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might drop one of my good pokemon soon


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If I get one I want I'll pay 200 bells.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dropping my level 60 Riolu


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anything else? Novelties, anything?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Anything else? Novelties, anything?


Breeding remorage, will drop crystal onix if you want it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop the onix


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES. THANK YOU. Remember, I PAY if I get it.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dropping crystal onix now


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Dropping crystal onix now


What time?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just dropped it


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I got a female Zergoose


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egg or Pokemon?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what time? Server time please.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5:22pm I am guessing.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> STOP DOUBLE POSTING WITHIN 5 MINUTE PERIODS. I'LL REPORT YOU NEXT TIME.


Hypocrite.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just go to the shelter, its in there now! I just abandoned it!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Just go to the shelter, its in there now! I just abandoned it!


15 minute wait.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't continuously double post.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you get it, tell me


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 more minutes...

EDIT: GOT A BIDOFO EGG!


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> 3 more minutes...
> 
> EDIT: GOT A BIDOFO EGG!


Good work. I have like 5 Bidofo's and they are all males


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They ARE all male. There IS no female Bidofo.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fistpalms*...... I am stupid


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a normal Onix not from Rockman. /sarcasm


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the truth^

I just missed a co in the shelter D=


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am so unlucky ... I'm never going to get a wymsy before Dec 31


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second time you saw something and I got it.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I got a normal Onix not from Rockman. /sarcasm


Nice job.

Nickname him something good for me and treat him with care


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully that means I'll get 5 of them later =P


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I am so unlucky ... I'm never going to get a wymsy before Dec 31


I wants to get Bulbasaur clone and Squirtle Clone before 31 Dec aswell


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop 1 or 2 for me :{


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ACdude, Rockman is talking about the contest


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and me! I only have one for the drop,I was hoping for at least 3!


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude, Rockman is talking about the contest


Huh?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL PAY IF I GET IT SO ME.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* - Event Information - *


SPRITE CONTEST THINGY!

Okay, now what exactly you're going to be doing in this sprite contest is a little different. First off, I'm going to allow people to work alone or in teams of two to three to make a sprite. Even though I know some people here might not be good at spriting, they might be good at regular drawing or coming up with concepts. If you work in a team, they have to be people from within the Congregation. Now, your goal is take you (or one of your team members if you're working in a team) and make yourself into a Dracowymsy-esque creature. Sky's the limit for how you want to look in terms of design, it just needs to look dragonish.

Prizes will be awarded to the winners. If you work within a team, each of you gets one of the prize. Your sprites will be judged by a forum poll in this topic (if you try to get people to come and vote for your stuff, I will not only disqualify you from this contest, I'm going to flat out kick you out of this group. I have no problems with general advertisement of the poll within journals and signatures though.), my personal opinion, and the opinions of a small group of random people who have nothing to do with GPX+. Everybody gets a prize, even if you don't place in the top three.

1st Prize: Summoning item of your choice
2nd Prize: Nugget
3rd Prize: Big Pearl
Consolation Prize: Pearl

Your sprites will be due on December 31st! This should hopefully give you plenty of time to produce something.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that, I get it now.

Just released a Zangoose beacuse I am Rebil!!! 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That reminds me, if anyone makes me one I'll pay them β300.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Release a Bidofo


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> That reminds me, if anyone makes me one I'll pay them &#beta;300.


LOL

If someone does, I'll just tell Wymsy

She specifically said only people in the club can make it


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone for β300?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy has a dialga..


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Wymsy has a dialga..


If only we got the "Someone's summoning something!" alarm.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...
Does she get a "Someone's summoning alarm"?


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, wymsy says she plays fair, she doesn't.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, read Natu's journal


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw, anyone else see the new items in the shop?


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, I bought the 5 extra pc boxes right before those items came out, now I wish I didn't..


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Slimey is almost out of its egg


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Charmander Clone is male.


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn. Charmander Clone is male.


I FEEL YOUR *censored.3.0*ING PAIN!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Damn. Charmander Clone is male.


Can I have it then?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, got another EB egg.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy one at the GPX shop.

Arrg. I saw a Manaphy and got it, Then a Bubla clone egg and missed it,.

I will trade a Charmander clone for a Bubla/Squirtle clone.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I miss every egg i see xD
-Clone charmander x3
Clone Bulbasaur x2
Crystal Onix x1
Dracowymsey x4
Easter Buneary x2
GOT!- Phoine x_x


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I miss every egg i see xD
> -Clone charmander x3
> Clone Bulbasaur x2
> Crystal Onix x1
> ...


Phoine's are too common.

Got a Slime Slugma egg 


I have bagged my daily shelter limit ):


5 hours until reset...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo egg description plz


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of white, red, dark brown and tan. It doesn't react to anything at all."


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> "A brown egg with a marking on the front that consists of white, red, dark brown and tan. It doesn't react to anything at all."


I think that's Bidoof actually


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Go check then. YES I FORCED MYSELF TO NOT GET AN EB EGG! Seriously, I am SICK of Easter Buneary. I always manage to reflex click it but NOT TODAY!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Go check then. YES I FORCED MYSELF TO NOT GET AN EB EGG! Seriously, I am SICK of Easter Buneary. I always manage to reflex click it but NOT TODAY!


I got another today.

XP

Now I just want a damn wymsy


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK A HATCHED ROTOM!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I've already done this, but click my eggs, please!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I think I've already done this, but click my eggs, please!


Clicked.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YES I DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK A HATCHED ROTOM!


GOOD BOY


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now Wymsy has a Lugia egg.

OH GOD


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Now Wymsy has a Lugia egg.
> 
> OH GOD


Hoggish much?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S NOT MINE.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I'm saying mods/admins are.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's a Fake Groudon from a Pokemon Movie called Wishmaker


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> That's a Fake Groudon from a Pokemon Movie called Wishmaker


I know, I just haven't seen the egg in a while.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> That's a Fake Groudon from a Pokemon Movie called Wishmaker


Know I know where Fake Groundon came from


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I MISSED AN OCTILLERAGE?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I MISSED AN OCTILLERAGE?


ROFL That was mine being released for John!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stops raging* Phew, so close....

Looks like John turned the tables this time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it so close?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind. Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have. But I shall click Bidofo.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook was right about the Bidofo Description :U


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

damn it wymsy, reply to my PM.
It ain't no question


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> damn it wymsy, reply to my PM.
> It ain't no question


What was it about?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> damn it wymsy, reply to my PM.
> It ain't no question


what did you send?
@Horus: Of couse Nook was right, he does have a Bidofo egg in his party...


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friendship


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-.

wat


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt she'll reply though.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what, you want her to be your friend?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's about it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She won't reply


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will. She is my daughter in law. And I will force (Sounded wrong) tell her to. ^.^ (sounds better)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So ac are you double posting ?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why is it so hard to make friends?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> So ac are you double posting ?


I did oncelike 5 pages ago. But I didn't continuously double post like you did <.<


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> So ac are you double posting ?


Shut it twerp.


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of your business -_-


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dw.

@Horus: Haha. Blue_alian got told  Nice job Horus


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to read and how to write something  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll stalk that ignorant fool until she replies.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learn to have a IQ of 10 or more.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take that *censored.4.0* down 
(*censored.4.0* = Female dog)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Their was a zergoose egg in the shelter , did anyone take it ? I didn't


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Their was a zergoose egg in the shelter , did anyone take it ? I didn't


1) I have already got 3. And have reached my bag limit today. So no
2) Yay;
Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go get a life, and stop acting like a mini-mod.. if it's what your aiming


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that ACdude typed something means she obviously has one, and He/She is telling you to stop spamming a thread mainly because no one gives a crap about you or nook or what you two have to say.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a he ^.^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was a he ?


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the / means he or she because I didn't know.

But now I do.


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't a one point you have a sister that used your account or something? I dunno, I might be thinking of someone else...


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cousin. My sister is 3 she is a bit young ot be using a forum site


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that's what I thought.

and maybe your sister will be a future tbter =0


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm. I don't think so...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think we need 1 million for the mystery counter ...


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I think we need 1 million for the mystery counter ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=26310


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I think we need 1 million for the mystery counter ...


NO *censored.2.0*

If you get it to 1,000,000 you get a black and purple flaming chest.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we do. I think Wymsy is just posting that,


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay Zerxer clicked me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> yay Zerxer clicked me.


Doesn't it make you feel loved


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just something out of the normal, but I guess so....

oh and someone explain to me what the 'never forget 11/25/09' thing is.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman apparently knows, and I'd like to know haswell

I'm just going to guess the chest has a Fake Groudon because Bidofo had one and he deals with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> yay Zerxer clicked me.


He clicked me too.


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He clicked me haswell, I guess because we're in the congregation


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We better get to a million...


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> We better get to a million...


It'll be there until we do so don't worry.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* We are only 93,000 off. But we have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Horus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it resets at midnight


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want it to reset. It is so boring not being able to shelter stalk!


----------



## John102 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what the lab is for.


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I thought Uxie didn't exist on GPX+ :S

Edit: wtf. it is midnight, and it hasn't reset?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I thought Uxie didn't exist on GPX+ :S
> 
> Edit: wtf. it is midnight, and it hasn't reset?


After the purge, it will. 

EDIT: Bidofo clicked me!


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There is a pruge?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

every night at midnight there is.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it a good one?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> every night at midnight there is.


Wait for it....

EDIT: Zerxer clicked me too. I feel loved.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sometimes, not all the time. I'm usually not up late enough to get it...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> sometimes, not all the time. I'm usually not up late enough to get it...


There wasn't one last night;

Omgee. This is so lame;
 The following errors were returned:

    * You have already taken the maximum number of shelter Pok


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy said the reset was going to be an hour late today.

Everyone, use this time to mass click so hopefully we get the prize,


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Wymsy think highly of us =D


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Wymsy think highly of us =D


I thought it was a irl pic of Alain


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Wymsy said the reset was going to be an hour late today.
> 
> Everyone, use this time to mass click so hopefully we get the prize,


Why 1 hour late?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think there's a fake groudon in the shelter right now, go stalk.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't ):
If we want to get it to 1,000,000. We have to get it to go up by about 2,000 per minute.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

me neaither, that's why I'm telling yoll


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> me neaither, that's why I'm telling yoll


What makes you think there is one in there?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, I know people.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We are close, but we have failed.

Mystery Counter is presently at 953,423. It's so close you can almost taste it!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I believe in you, GPX+.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We have failed!


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

970,000


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> 970,000


I hope that we are so close that they let us get it. I think we are getting it. Because it hit 1 am


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

still there


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I so hope we get it.... whatever it is... :S

20,000 more


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL Chinpokemon episode on South Park


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The reset hasn't happened?


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> The reset hasn't happened?


No.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't care about the prize, I just WANT THE PURGE NAO.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too, I need my shelter back D=


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Me too, I need my shelter back D=


Me too.

10,000 8,000 7,000 4,000 3,000 2,000 left... And I am over editing... No 504!!!
funny if it stops at 999,999
So John. What did you adopt today?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pokemon


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

745...

GPX+ laggy for anyone else?

302...
ROFL!!! 999,999. It's so close you can almost taste it!


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stopped at 999,999 o.o


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Stopped at 999,999 o.o


It was sure to happen ROFL!!! but I want it to be 1,000,000.
GPX+ is soo laggy.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can anyone get on? I keep getting 504's


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lagging like hell


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it is 1,000,000!


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery Counter is presently at 1,000,000. It's so close you can almost taste it!

Fail


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Mystery Counter is presently at 1,000,000. It's so close you can almost taste it!
> 
> Fail


I know ROFL!!!!

Mystery Counter is presently at 1,001,690. MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And Wymsy calls US dumb...


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery Counter is presently at 1,001,690. MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS!

Wat


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Mystery Counter is presently at 1,001,690. MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS!
> 
> Wat


Which ever mod made the conuter was on cocaine...

The reset is rather late...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Purge time.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is boring...


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf where's my reward


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh god, crazy storm outside


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So there is no purge and the counter is at 0...


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery Counter is presently at 0. I wonder what this could be...?

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WHAT????? I STAYED UP 5 HOURS FOR NOTHING?!?!?!


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I get my shelter back I'm happy <3


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not amuzed


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS! What happens next?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS! What happens next?

ITS A TRAP!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I thought you had to lcick on the ghost (like little man) and my heart pounded really hard. and I almost died.


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I thought you had to lcick on the ghost (like little man) and my heart pounded really hard. and I almost died.


Lol


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is stupid. GET ON WITH IT, WYMSY.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's actually Bidofo doing it...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> It's actually Bidofo doing it...


Then hurry the heck up Bidofo...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope it's a new novelty, or FREE FAKE GROUDON!


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I hope it's a new novelty, or FREE FAKE GROUDON!


What is it with you and novelties?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Somebody PM Bidofo...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CRYSTAL ONIX!


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sale at the shop


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> CRYSTAL ONIX!


Good job *Pets*

Now PM Bidofo...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> sale at the shop


that's all we get?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> sale at the shop


That's it?

FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wat.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Errr...double post?


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They havn't told us if that is the reward yet... We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Errr...double post?


PM of what?

Nook what PM? you said YES MY PM WORKED  then edited it,..


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I won't lie, my shiny nuzleaf looks sexy.


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I won't lie, my shiny nuzleaf looks sexy.


Evolve it into the grand master ninja


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We get a Corruption Orb which turns one of your eggs into a legendary/novelty. HELL. YUS.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna know the reward!

Nook, how do you know?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I wanna know the reward!
> 
> Nook, how do you know?


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=9014


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Black treasure chest differs from the other four, because it contains only one item. This item is called the Corruption Orb. Certain eggs are affected by it. When you use it, the egg is transformed and all of the maturity it currently has is erased (it keeps all of its stats, though) and it "starts off" with 0 maturity again.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

After we find a black chest...


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait

Why do we want it?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm refreshing all day for a black chest


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So we don't get a reward. Just a new chest to find?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Again, why do we want it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Again, why do we want it?


It tranforms eggs into Legends/Novelties according to nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lets see if it turns a Caterpie into a Regigigas.


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Lets see if it turns a Caterpie into a Regigigas.


You got it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Lets see if it turns a Caterpie into a Regigigas.


Nook, how did you get one?


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he didn't...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a Groudon in the shelter because I was brushing my hair lol


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got another char clone from my couple


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to bed, gotta get up early...


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed, gotta get up early...


Nighty night Horus.


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed, gotta get up early...


I don't but I gotta go to bed now too cause I'm tired.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok. Click meh back?  Also, your eggs are Ekans, Tentacool, Poochyena and Smeargle.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got two new eggs:



the other one is in my sig


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf ? How did someone get an Ho oh egg today ?

And we cant sell our items from the chests anymore


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I STOPPED MYSELF FROM REFLEX CLICKING AN EASTER BUNEARY EGG!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What. the. *censored.3.0*. It's been 6 months since this topic has been created and its still alive. How do you guys find clicking on eggs over and over again so entertaining?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, so the corruption orb turns Groudon into Fake Groudon, Lugia into Shadow Lugia, and Dialga into Primal


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Oh, so the corruption orb turns Groudon into Fake Groudon, Lugia into Shadow Lugia, and Dialga into Primal


You sure?


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, on Bidofo's Fake Groudon egg it said "Corrupted Time" or something similar


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Click please


Clicked. I GOT A HATCHED CLONE CHARMANDER!


----------



## John102 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nah, doesn't work like that Horus, it was a fake groudon before he corrupted it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nah, doesn't work like that Horus, it was a fake groudon before he corrupted it.


I know, but it's not like it says that on my Primal Dialga, I'm still pretty sure that's what it does


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get that, anyways? o_o


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A purge


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sun Stone find. Imma sell it.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FFFFFUUUU-
As soon as I decide that I'm going to try and start clicking again, Wymsy decides to do some *censored.3.0*ing maintenance.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Remorage is so close to hatching


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally it's over.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's the mystery the mystery counter is supplying?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What's the mystery the mystery counter is supplying?


A corruption orb


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which turns Groudon into Fake Groudon, Lugia into Shadow Lugia and Dialga into Primal Diagla?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've heard.

It might do more but I'm not sure


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd probably keep it


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLICK THE GHOST.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Remorage hatched! yay


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bonuses...?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The first bonus is the shop discount.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The first bonus is the shop discount.


What are the other two? :\


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOSH DERN BONUSES! >=( Why can't I figure them out...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Second one is the chests.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chests? Wha...?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=26985

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=26988


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thankies


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1. 25% shop discount
2. better chance at a Random item
3. Corruption orb


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> 1. 25% shop discount
> 2. better chance at a Random item
> 3. Corruption orb


Copier of my post ;o


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't see it


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lier!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O 

 :'(


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed Clone Bulba


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Wtf ? How did someone get an Ho oh egg today ?
> 
> And we cant sell our items from the chests anymore


???


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard of the lab?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did, but we can't summon ho oh .. Well I think


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we can't, other people might've had it from before or something, or a mod released it


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it has no other partner and he/she got it from the lab. Maybe a new summon ?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Legends occasionally pop up in the Lab.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Got a Bidofo egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Screw that Corruption orb

I'm never gonna get one


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wanna bet who gets it first?


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pics of Spinarak and Surskit eggs plz


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

>


Thank you <3


----------



## Horus (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aight, someone give me a list of all the eggs that have a maturity of 3,840 or less c:


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Manaphy egg get.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Manaphy egg get.


In the shelter ?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, yes. It was below the word "CRITICAL".


----------



## DashS (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

their in my spoiler section
and level up my brawl card too please


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 13, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mystery Counter? What the-


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to go to tennis, But i will click you when I get back (In 2 hours)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What timezone are you in?

EDIT: I posted the most in this thread! NUMBER ONE IS ME


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine?


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=2532a0ac28447bce51d1869a03b99e69&showtopic=27060

Indicates that I was right about the Fake Groudon egg and it being Corrupted, and talks about a new Novelty


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DO WANT.

Looks like Zombidoof.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/ZwZjAmplZD


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click, will click back when I get back on.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/ZwZjAmplZD


Oh cool ! 40k of interactions ?


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH SHI-

ZOMBIDOOF WILL BE MINE!!!!!


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Yeah okay.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Imma try the corruption orb on a Lunatone.
Probably Eclipse Lunatone.

WHAT ABOUT MANAPHY?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

corruption orb doesn't work on all pokemon


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Groudon then. Fake Groudon..... :drool:


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> My Groudon then. Fake Groudon..... :drool:


*censored.3.0* YEAH


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HATCH IT NAOOOO!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Corruption orb?  :r  What's that?


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Corruption orb?  :r  What's that?


Were you having a seizure the last 10 pages?


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure was.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/ZwZjAmplZD


Noice Zimbidofo.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It makes me jealous.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wait "till John sees this. I DON'T HAVE ALL THE BREEDABLE NOVELTIES!


----------



## John102 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Just wait "till John sees this. I DON'T HAVE ALL THE BREEDABLE NOVELTIES!


o.e

MUST.....SALK...SHELTER!!!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to lower your hopes. But you probally wont find one.


----------



## John102 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOTHINGS IMPOSSIBLE FOR ME!

oh, btw I wanna order a remorage, this time I'm getting it D=<


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got like six just for you :b


----------



## John102 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No srsly tho, I need these for my xmas drop.

Squirt clones 3
Remorage 3
Bidofo 2
Dracowymsy 1
Crystal onix 2


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> No srsly tho, I need these for my xmas drop.
> 
> Squirt clones 3
> Remorage 3
> ...


I have three female Rages


----------



## John102 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you feel like dropping some in the future pm me. I'm also gonna start breeding rages for a bit. Then CO, and Imma have my friend drop a DW for me.


----------



## John102 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click em, I only need a few more for char and beldum


----------



## Horus (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Click em, I only need a few more for char and beldum


I would but...

The site is presently offline, with the following message: The nightly unique view and click reset is presently taking place, please wait a few seconds to a few minutes for it to be completed.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Click em, I only need a few more for char and beldum


clicked.
Who would like to breed me a Bulba Clone and Squirtle Clone. In return I will give you a novelty (One that I have)


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a corruption orb now ...


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap It is amanaphy egg in the lab but my party is filled with eggs
Can somebody click them (warm them up) I will click back


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But 40k for a bidoof is a waste -_-


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> But 40k for a bidoof is a waste -_-


I'd use it on a Lugia


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook:
HA~
DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK A SLIME SLUGMA EGG.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Crap It is amanaphy egg in the lab but my party is filled with eggs
> Can somebody click them (warm them up) I will click back


That's why I always have 5 or less eggs/pokemon on me.
Who would like to breed me a Bulba Clone and Squirtle Clone. In return I will give you a novelty (One that I have)
Got these in the shelter at the same time;


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah my slime slugma couples did their first egg and its a SLIME SLUGMA EGG !


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally...





All that's left is a Squirtle Clone.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook:
> HA~
> DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK A SLIME SLUGMA EGG.


Woah. Nice, but I DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK ONE TOO. Don't reflex click a hatched level 100 Shiny Groudon and you're officially a better non-reflex clicker than me.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats with that thing in your sig about me?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when WiiFreak said that he'd leave TBT if you beat him?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I remember that baloney.

That's a quote from my greatest friend evah, Miku.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who wants to start a hoarding group on GTS+?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Who wants to start a hoarding group on GTS+?


What would _*Commander Wymsy*_ say?:

You start it and I'll finish it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot the subtle *censored.3.0* you all in it somewhere. o:


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're all a bunch of *censored.3.0*ing morons.
- Wymsy ♥


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay 



 But have filed my bag limit.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> But have filed my bag limit.


HAHA


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wha?


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got: 2 Bulba Clones, 1 Slime slugma, 1 Regsteel and 2 Manaphy's (I should of only got one...)


----------



## Doctor (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

olololol. HAY GUYS SHOULD I DROP MY LEVEL 100 FEMALE ZERGOOSE.

olololol.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember that one time Wiifreak22 said he'd leave if I beat him on SSBB?

You said something like "BEAT HIM ROCKY. BEAT HIM SO HE CAN LEAVE."


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Oh yeah. 

XDDD


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want my shelter back!


----------



## John102 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got one of Bidofo's bidofos


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I got one of Bidofo's bidofos


Lol.


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I got one of Bidofo's bidofos


I want :'[


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you starterd your entry for the Dracowymsy contest thing?


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John and Me have indeed


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finished mine, and I was proud of it then Wymsy Answered my question and I was like 'Well Back to the drawing board' 
This was my question btw;
I am making one from other pokemon parts. Am I alloud to use Dragowymsy parts. (And sorry for all the questions)
No.


And Then I was like crap!

So now I'm trying to make a baby Dracowymsy.


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw, I think it's fine but you better recolor it all and so on


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started again. I personally think it looked to much like the reular form: This is it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It looks like the real one. And my baby one is way cuter!


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree it looks simular?


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. And on my baby one, The only 'Dracowymsy like part' is the tail, But I used slowpokes and recoloured it to look like it. and i'm waffeling now (As usual) So i'll shut up


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its k


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Lol on msn and Fakebook etc.. Everyone is like 'Shut up Jake' So Yer...


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r

I understand


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 Hour and 9 minutes until I get my shelter back. And has anybody ever seen a squirtle clone in there? They seem to be the rarest clone to me?


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> 1 Hour and 9 minutes until I get my shelter back. And has anybody ever seen a squirtle clone in there? They seem to be the rarest clone to me?


Squirtle was like my first


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. I havn't seen one in my whole life!


----------



## Horus (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha


----------



## Nigel (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


am i in your group?


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel! I havn't seen you online in like 4 weeks.. Perhaps I exadurated that... Perhaps 1 week.


----------



## John102 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D=

I thought you said to get another partner when you said "why don't you work with nook?" so me and Horus already pm'ed this one guy from the group and we're waiting for him to respond....


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Isn't there an event today??


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please. Isn't there an event today??


Yes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. I'll try and click back.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get everything but the mystery. Good luck to everybody.

Perhaps the mystery will be like - a new nevelty, Ditto or Dracowymsy...
'Cause witht he 30,000 click redistribution, it isn't being handed out. so that is my theory.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clicks please. I'll try and click back.


Clicked

nice avatar btw


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoko ftw.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click! '^-^'


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked Kamiko.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes  :veryhappy:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You upset me now, with your mockingness. You have the avatar without watching the series.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I assume today's special shop item is that beard, right?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched the series!
I just haven't finished it ...

*goes to watch the rest of Gurren Lagann.*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FALSE! YOU LIE!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched the series, I'm not lying.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID KAMINA DIE THEN?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not hear me?
I have to finish watching the rest of it.
Stop judging me so quickly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that far into the series. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm just gonna watch it from the start then because its been a while


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I assume today's special shop item is that beard, right?


No. The special items are on sale from 21st-27th...


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. It looks like a Santa beard though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a regular beard.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know now, at first I just checked in the shop, and I'm like OMGWTFBBQ, I forgot there'd be Christmas items! I probably should have double checked the event topic.


----------



## John102 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click eggs pl0x


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Why does it take Wymsy like the whole day until she decides to hand out event eggs?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have one Crystal Onix egg ready for drop.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I have one Crystal Onix egg ready for drop.


Want.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ready? I'll PM you when I'm ready.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tell me the time nook !


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Ready? I'll PM you when I'm ready.


Yeah, I'm ready.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Tell me the time nook !


1) Tom asked first.
2) Tom doesn't have a CO.
3) You have more than one.

So no.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PM'ed.


----------



## Nakota (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

plz click on mine


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kyre Magicol said:
			
		

> plz click on mine


You don't even *censored.3.0*ing have any...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I REFRESHED ON A RAGE -_-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*really wishes he could get at least one more novelty*

I only have one.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *really wishes he could get at least one novelty)


Want the next CO I breed?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure... but even if I try, someone else'll snag it.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep breeding 'till you get one.


----------



## Nakota (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes i do ACdude and i just put in sig forgot to earlyer


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kyre Magicol said:
			
		

> Yes i do ACdude and i just put in sig forgot to earlyer


Whatever


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You didn't get it, did you Tom?


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> You didn't get it, did you Tom?


Obviously not.


----------



## DashS (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click  B)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sending Easter Buneary and Lucario eggs into the shelter if anyone is interested.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES I DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK AN EB EGG!


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YES I DIDN'T REFLEX CLICK AN EB EGG!


a) We don't need to know 
b) You point out that you don't reflex click everything...
c) Stop making useless posts
d) Stop typing in CAPITALS


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Sending Easter Buneary and Lucario eggs into the shelter if anyone is interested.


Sure?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent them out about a minute ago.
I'm assuming nook didn't reflex click one of them, so he doesn't have it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They appear in the shelter 15 mnutes after the release time...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he didn't get a different one.
So I guess mine will show up in about ten minutes or so.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct.

Trikki,; Do you have a scope?


----------



## John102 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BACON BOY HOW YOU LIKE MY AVVI?


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know when event eggs are being handed out?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My rape senses are tingling!


----------



## John102 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to join the train of Yoko avvi's.

@ACdude,  no.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense when was there ever a specific time?


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally; The site is presently offline, with the following message: Running the event script. Check up on the topic to see how many eggs have been handed out.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't get one, but I don't care. Regice is way more valuable.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I didn't get one, but I don't care. Regice is way more valuable.


Agreed. And Nook, don't get your hopes up. I saw a Latios egg in the shelter about 20 seconds ago. And I didn't want it. So I  left it. It mihgt still be in there though. But I doubt it.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know who got it. I don't want a Latios anyway.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gah, I missed a Zergoose. x[


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I didn't get one, but I don't care. Regice is way more valuable.


Lol Regice

Btw you're Avatar does suck, It's not pointing at your name


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well sorry for trying to be helpful
@ Hatsumiku - Rofl! I saw that Zergoose and left it


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll breed you a Zergoose, Miku.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's fine.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, guys, I'm droppin' everything.

Including a lvl. 100 female Zergoose.


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, I'm droppin' everything.
> 
> Including a lvl. 100 female Zergoose.


That's it?

Zergoose common now


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What Pokemon is this?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have one CO ready for drop.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Ok, guys, I'm droppin' everything.
> 
> Including a lvl. 100 female Zergoose.


What time?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

drop the CO pl0x


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> drop the CO pl0x


For you?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't you already have one?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Don't you already have one?


Nope, I need a CO and a Bidofo


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, just let me get ready.


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I clicked the Articuno and get some egg instead


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Wow, I clicked the Articuno and get some egg instead


What do you mean?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor released an Articuno


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

has it been claimed?


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, I saw nothing


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Nook, I saw nothing


I saw a Crystal Onix and let it go.


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meant for me but I never saw it -.-'


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An egg?

If it was, then I proabally saw it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seem to appear 20 minutes after release now...


----------



## Horus (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...really?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll test it with a Normal Onix egg.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah there's more, just too lazy.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RoflCopter posted it in GTS+, when I released some stuff for John, he got the same 20 minute thing. And ot has been for other players.

@Doctor - link to party?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get one I want from you, you get 300 TBTB.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Doctor

Can you post a link to your party?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay, I got a female Charmander Clone form the shelter.

I saw a Celebi in the shelter. I found the player who got it somehow... 

 
Gonna drop 2 Slime Slugma eggs tomorrow. Tell me if you want to know the release time. Actually, I will just post it here. Just giving you the heads up.

Pretttyyy


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I bought the Secret Key and got a hatched Crystal Onix.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I bought the Secret Key and got a hatched Crystal Onix.


Secret Key? what do you get in the shops backroom?  You can buy summoning items? (Or so it has on the forum)
*Stalks for chest*


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does it do?


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> What does it do?


I think you can buy sommoning items and orbs.

Just released 2 Slime Slugma eggs.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0_0

MUST GET, NOW


----------



## Doctor (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Click please.


I thought you were releasing everything?


----------



## John102 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ugh, nook, what the *censored.3.0* does the *censored.3.0*ing secret key do? And how the hell did you get enough points to buy it?


----------



## Horus (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, nook, what the *censored.3.0* does the *censored.3.0*ing secret key do? And how the hell did you get enough points to buy it?


Let's you buy orbs


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, nook, what the *censored.3.0* does the *censored.3.0*ing secret key do? And how the hell did you get enough points to buy it?


It allows you to access the back fo the shop.

Apparently. You buy summoning items and orbs there. When I user finds a chest and sells the summoning item/orb the stock goes up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Ugh, nook, what the *censored.3.0* does the *censored.3.0*ing secret key do? And how the hell did you get enough points to buy it?


He whores them. I was too damned stupid to spend my large amount on a Shelter Pass awhile back. I'll be busy all Christmas.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

.... Must find chest....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> .... Must find chest....


You can't sell those anymore, or at least, so I'm told.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, whenever a summoning item/orb is sold, the stock goes up in the shop...

Edit: ROFL TYPO!!!

The site is presently offline, with the following message: After getting home finally (a full two bloody hours late), *<big>it\\'s</big>* event time. Be sure to check the event topic.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I don't get it. D; I want Ho-Oh or that mystery.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, But I can't get the mystery lol


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone else see Admiral Cereus's journal?

She's a *censored.3.0*ing madwoman.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Anyone else see Admiral Cereus's journal?
> 
> She's a *censored.3.0*ing madwoman.


Admaril Cereus is a women?
And yes I saw it a few hours ago.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can. >3 I can get all.

@Rockman: Ze Admiral es awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Cereus is a chick.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*I KNOW LUGIA IS ABOUT TO HATCH. I'LL *censored.3.0*ING HATCH IT LATER.

I'LL CLICK YOU MORONS BACK WHENEVER THE *censored.3.0* I FEEL LIKE IT.*


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I get told now


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *I KNOW LUGIA IS ABOUT TO HATCH. I'LL *censored.3.0*ING HATCH IT LATER.
> 
> I'LL CLICK YOU MORONS BACK WHENEVER THE *censored.3.0* I FEEL LIKE IT.*


I literally ROFL'd when I read it.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needs to take a god damn chill pill and get rid of all of those legendaries in her party.
*/whore.*


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's going to find out you said that and kill you in your sleep tonight.
I've seen it in action. It's not pretty.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has like 3..

Rofl. Her and nook should get it on


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> Hypocrite. -Eyes your Novelty Collection-


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did anyone on TBT get an Articuno yeterday?
@Tom - There is a difference between Novelties and Legendaries.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i put 6 in my party today since i dont want a regice. i've already got a kyrogue too. i want ho oh


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

she handed out 900 and the site isn't up


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> i put 6 in my party today since i dont want a regice. i've already got a kyrogue too. i want ho oh


Hey Nigel, long time no see !


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Did anyone on TBT get an Articuno yeterday?
> @Tom - There is a difference between Novelties and Legendaries.


I've got several legends, but that's because I've been there since June-ish. And there's a thin line between the two honestly.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy gave her self a Regice


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Wymsy gave her self a Regice


Maybe she received one !


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was a crappy mini-purge. I was busy spraying my brother. So I don't know if there was anything good.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a rage egg !


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cereus's journal:

11/25/09 NEVER FORGET

SEA SLUGS ESCALATING WITH RAEG

BUT I LOVE YOU

CLICK COMMODORE JIM FOR HE LIVES WITH MORMONS!


*censored.3.0* OFF I DON'T BREED ON COMMAND. WHAT PART OF I QUIT THE SITE DO YOU MORONS NOT UNDERSTAND. I CLICK WHENEVER THE *censored.3.0* I FEEL LIKE IT


I KNOW LUGIA'S ABOUT TO HATCH, I WON'T HATCH IT UNTIL LATER.


A click is a *censored.3.0*ing click, get the *censored.3.0* over it.



CLICK KAZYX AND MIYUKI.

All extras are donated to the shelter.

Currently: Back for a week to RAPE the site with clicks.

Highest amount of interactions in a day: 22k Care to beat it?

About:

DevArt name is Kurokawa

The Zinfandel Congregation of Galletas

Shiny Hunt:

EVERYTHING BECAUSE I'M A BLOODY MASOCHIST. WISH ME LUCK GUYS.

22/10000000000


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Another


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm BACK!
Also I JUST looked in my Daycare, My 1st Spiritomb and my 1st Rotom are lvl 100 (Whoopee!) 
Now i got the Rotom in my team (Check my sig 1st spoiler).
Yay! Now i just need to level up Flamer and get theese eggs hatched!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ALSO if you EVER need a Spiritomb or a Rotom, PM me, i got loads xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope i think She gave herself one. She CAN do that....
Damn it wish i could Beg her silly asking for Dracos xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ALSO if you EVER need a Spiritomb or a Rotom, PM me, i got loads xD


1) They are really common.
2) You didn't need to post twice in one minute
3) Don't double post close together when you could of edited
4) don't tripple post 2 minutes after your precious post
5) Let this be your first and final warning. Then I shall report you.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i just set a new record for rule breaking in under a minute!
except flamers....
And why is it there common yet put up as 'rare'?!


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just is. - Torkoal and Kangaskan are more harder to find...

And Nook, don't RAEG because you didn't get Regice.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh damn. But that's why I stalk.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this like the first time nobody on the forums has got an event egg yet?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pretty much.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry i didnt know ^-^
Just got a Torkoal though so meh.
ALSO Random Question here but:
How can you spot a Bidoof and one of thoose Knight Bidoofs? Arnt the eggs 99% the same?!


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic.

No really, you adopt a Bidoof and hatch it, then in the shelter when you see a bidofo egg, it will say 'Mystery egg', but a bidoof egg will say 'Bidoof Egg'.

And i'm not saying Torkoal are rare, I'm saying that Spirtomb and Rotom seem to be more common.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its Just Pot luck?
Ok, Imma need to get me some Biddies.
Man.....I'm jealous of you and your Dracowymsey :[
And the only reason i dont ask now for you to breed me one for bells is coz...well.....this laptop is To laggy, Thanks to this laptop i've missed Clones/Legends/Novelty pokemon.
I do wish they would let you Trade The poke'mon, then it would be easier.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason you don't ask me to breed you a Dracowymsy. Is because I can't breed one.

And it isn't pot luck. It's just like finding a Nov/Leg in the shelter. It is entirely random. And  Clones are Nov's


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooh.
Im gonna leave GPX for another few days then return. Thats what i do, then i just:
Hatch eggs
Move poke'mon
Stalk shelter
Fall asleep at Keyboard halfway through stalking
Wake up relising there was a rare at shelter
Facepalm
sleep


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gahhh. Missed a hatched Solrock, Scizor, and Wurmple (lol) but at least I just got a Remorage egg.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't even remotely funny...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh bugger.
errrr......
Who feels like Ranting about something pointless?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a "Rant Thread" It is a GPX+ and Dragon Cave egg thread . So stop spamming and trying to make it go off-topic.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops....
I meant ranting about GPX.
errrrr i'll start....
I WISH THEY WOULD MAKE MORE ITEMS D<


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just *censored.3.0*ing made 4!
Freaking start a thread about ranting some place else. You litterally are spamming the crap out of this thread. Go post it on GTS+ not here. So stop spamming,


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: Sorry dude.....
*scared* 
I didnt check the shop....
I wander if they let you send Suggestions for new pokemon in?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=7115


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow i'll boot up the Ol' Paint and get back to my old habit of Spriting.
I'll make......
err
god i should think more...
Any ideas ACdude?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't post it to suggest for you to post sprites there. Read the first post.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jeez stop going off topic...
anyway Isnt a Dracowysmy egg the one with a W in the middle?
And Also Whats the hardest egg to hatch? i've seen some which you must get to 20k, but theres BOUND to be harder right?

(BTW) I'm joking about the first line


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jeez stop going off topic...
> anyway Isnt a Dracowysmy egg the one with a W in the middle?
> And Also Whats the hardest egg to hatch? i've seen some which you must get to 20k, but theres BOUND to be harder right?
> 
> (BTW) I'm joking about the first line


Zimbodofo, 40k. I'll get a picky in a second.

Egg - 


Pokemon -


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah.....Thats Awesome....
I bet thats rare as fudge though.....and how many peeps have them ?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there are only 3 on the site. To get one, you have to find a corruption orb. Then corrupt a bidofo. And the orbs are hard to find.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. Will click back when I get home from school.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you click my eggs?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please, has already clicked all on this page.


----------



## Shiny Star (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked some!


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

*Facepalms*
The site is presently offline, with the following message: Doing some work, brb in a few.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has kyogre been handed out already?


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Has kyogre been handed out already?


Not that I know of.

And no. I just checked the event thread.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I wish wymsy would just get it over with because I really need to shelter stalk for a wymsy


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Last night I had the weridest dream. I clicked on this chest, and it became this item that you could only use in the lab. You couldn't sell it.
So I went to the lab, used it, and then I got this new window that had ALL the legendaries on it. I woke up before I clicked on one, though . . .

but seriously, that was weird.


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Last night I had the weridest dream. I clicked on this chest, and it became this item that you could only use in the lab. You couldn't sell it.
> So I went to the lab, used it, and then I got this new window that had ALL the legendaries on it. I woke up before I clicked on one, though . . .
> 
> but seriously, that was weird.


I've had one of those dreams.

Happens with like every game too...


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just shelter stalk anyway?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I want ho-oh, not kyogre


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, I'm not the only one! ^-^
lol.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm absolutely terrible at shelter stalking, as I seem to get to the click too late and always get the "Someone else has claimed it" message, and've never gotten a novelty, then I see nook celebrating about how he missed one? God, that ticks me off.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely terrible at shelter stalking, as I seem to get to the click too late and always get the "Someone else has claimed it" message, and've never gotten a novelty, then I see nook celebrating about how he missed one? God, that ticks me off.


I havn't seen a novelty in the shelter in the past 48 hours.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you. I have.


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And RockmanEXE - Apparently you can sell orbs/summoning items, but for 10,000.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> And RockmanEXE - Apparently you can sell orbs/summoning items, but for 10,000.


Good to know.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zombidofo can be bred? Coolio. Wait....that means....two more breedable novelties to go.D:


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if it can. They have just been curropted.

And nook, what other breedable novelty do you need?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing I need is a dracowymsy and zombidoof !!! Which will be hard to get


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could breed them. I would tell you drop times.
So Nook, what other novelty do you need?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bulbasaur Clone.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... How's about. I keep breeding/releasing until you get one. And in return, you do the same to me, but with a Squirtle Clone? 'Cause I never see them.. And that is my collection complete once I get one (Excluding corruptions)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can i get in on this deal?
I have errr:
0 novelties
I also have errr..
0 Legendaries (i'm guessing Rotom and Phione dont count anyhow)
BUT I DO HAVE:
2 Charmanders.
4 Rotoms
and some other random poke'mon
PRAISE THE LORD!
e_e
Anyway Can i get in with you two with the novelties things? Coz i would like even just 1


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no. But you can buy them at the GPX+ shop (When I decidde to start working again, however)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait 'till I get a female Squritle Clone first.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously. But if you get a regualr female squirtle will you do it? (I don't have one though)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squirtle?
I think i have one.... I could try for a load of Squirtles then post releases


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Female Squirtle?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk.....
Male Prob.....
Like i said  i'll see what i can do, i aint checked my boxes in time so I might not...
I really cant be asked to check right now xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay, but both me and nook (I think nook) are after a female Squirtle.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't have any Squirtles. I've checked his boxes.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 Things:

GET THE GENDER RIGHT UGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And Also i'm sorry :/ I thought i did, I'll look out for them though :3


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine? One of them is about to hatch


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e_e
The picture under the name Pyrozanryu in the picture thread is an awkward looking guy in a suit...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH FOR GO---
FINAL TIME PPLZ SINCE I HATE REPEATING::::

THAT PICTURE WAS THE GUY WHO GAVE ME THE ACCOUNT, HE WAS MY BEST MATE WHO WAS NEXT DOOR TO ME AND WE USED TO PLAY AC TOGETHER ETC. HE MOVED AWAY AND GAVE ME THE ACCOUNT......
jeez....
Off Topic:- So please *censored.9.10* about it x_x


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl! all the times I had to explain when I shared with my cousin (Female) It was quiet funny gender confusing the whole of TBT.

And Fillfall why do you always put a '?' after the click.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah. It got really annoying explaining. Then she was meant to make a new account. But never did,..]
Well. Nook, I have one Bulba clone for you 

, And I have one in my Fail Box aswell.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I still wanna know what's in the backroom.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I still wanna know what's in the backroom.


You buy orbs and stuff. Read the thread. There is a screen shot, but it doesn't have the orbs


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






But doesn't have orbs. They were sold out,


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WYMSYWYMSYWYMSYWYMSYWYMSY


----------



## Shiny Star (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked some more! I might get my own soon.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ACdude can you drop it later in the day?


----------



## Horus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg, I saw a Rayquaza egg and a hatched Moltress at the same time >:/


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Event stuff.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It said a couple of minutes no ? Thats A LIE !


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"Doing stuff, back in a moment."
This better be good, Wymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> "Doing stuff, back in a moment."
> This better be good, Wymsy.


Ho-oh is good


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> December 19th: Ho-oh (Don't worry Australia, I acknowledge the fact you exist) - 6000 clicks - 125 eggs were sent out so far, the others are coming out in an hour or so. Be patient (Written 1:20 PM PST)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I"m going to slit Wymsy's throat.

I got nothing


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You'll get something eventually.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude can you drop it later in the day?


Yes. drop me a PM. any time (Doesn't have to be today if you don't want)


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe tonight.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies.


Did anyone on TBT get ane vent egg yet?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> You'll get something eventually.


No I won't

Ho-oh was the last event I could have gotten and I didn't get it


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think nook means from the December event.

I joined GPX+ on May 30th 2009, and it wasn't until November 22nd when I got my first event egg.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten an event egg from another month already


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know,. I am jsut saying it takes time to get an event egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I meant.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm such a smartie *Nerdy smile*


----------



## Horus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No Ho-oh here either, my journey of 1.3k clicks begins


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> No Ho-oh here either, my journey of 1.3k clicks begins


Good luck. xP


----------



## Horus (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'd help if it stopped lagging...


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That was annoying me too. So I went outside,


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Just got a Zergoose egg.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I havn't seen anythnig good in the shelter for 3 days


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NEW NOVELTY!


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> NEW NOVELTY!


I know! What the hell is it though? Tomorrows mystery?

I'm thinking some thing like a crystal stantler, or ice stantler or something. But I am wuiet sure it will either be a stantler. Or an Ice type. But only time will tell,


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





teehee


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> teehee


Dx<

Waahh. In like 5 minutes, the novelty has gone up by 1,000.

And nook, Wymsy has 2, and they are higher than Zerxer's


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cuz Wymsy hired clicking slaves to do her bidding.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I need to click some to hatch it and SS.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna post the image code to Wymsy's. That way if I am offline qwhen she hatches it, and hides it. I can see what it is,



 - Nearly there.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hehe, wonder what it'll be =0


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> hehe, wonder what it'll be =0


I think it wil be like a crystal _____ or an Ice _____

Like 400 more!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Almost there....


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Arrghh. What is it?


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know she's gonna draw it out just because she can.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're ready to hatch!


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> You know she's gonna draw it out just because she can.


She wont. Because I will eat her. because I can


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 more post and I'll be green everyone!


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

like 200 more posts and I'll be something...


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, while everyone is looking at wymsy's party Imma shelter stalk

*slips away*


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

winter Vulpix.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

winter vulpix


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WINTER VULPIX!

EDIT: Lolz triple jinx


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMGEE. I WAS FREAKING FIRST TO SAY IT. GET VOER IT. I WAS FIRST!!
Well nook. I said winter Vulpix. John said winter vulpix. and you said WINTER VULPIX so not really.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Pokeman (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dosen't look all that great


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> OMGEE. I WAS FREAKING FIRST TO SAY IT. GET VOER IT. I WAS FIRST!!
> Well nook. I said winter Vulpix. John said winter vulpix. and you said WINTER VULPIX so not really.


We all meant the same thing.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Dosen't look all that great


It is cute


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It is super rare. Gahhh. 3 more breedable novelties to go.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Waah. this guy got like 3 event eggs (I know he summond though, but still...)
http://gpxplus.net/user/PanBe


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, just need vulpix.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need - Winter Vulpix, Zombidofo/Zombidoof, and Squirtle clone.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is zombidofo breedable? grrr, I need 2 more...


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> is zombidofo breedable? grrr, I need 2 more...


Not sure.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If not, I only need two.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No. the Winter Vulpix caused a 504!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap. Time-out's piss me off.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Crap. Time-out's piss me off.


I like the Time-Out chocolate bar.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Usually, by now Wymsy would've started breeding Winter Vulpix.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well. She is fat


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Well. She is fat






			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> "I ain't fat, I ain't nothing!"


Quote for the truth.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Winter Vulpix?

Harhar.

@John102: Nice avatar.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/

A delight for people who have a Pal Pad and a Journal.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. Sorry... [sarcasm]


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJ reference lmao.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Wymsy.

=<


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait until I get a Ditto. I swear to God I'll breed Wymsy for you once I get one.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Wait until I get a Ditto. I swear to God I'll breed Wymsy for you once I get one.


yay

=D


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Better pray then.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my regice and slime slugma, they're almost done hatching.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> click my regice and slime slugma, they're almost done hatching.


Has soon has it *censored.3.0*ing loads -.-


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know lag is horrible...

it seems that making new tabs takes the longest, not actually warming them up...


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it's the loading not the tabs :d


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to open like 20 at once and see how long it takes.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 would crash Firefox .-.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teehee. You must not mass click much. I open up 20 parties, then open up all the pokemon in them.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do one person at a time


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder you click so slow xP


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kid you. I haven't been able to mass click like that in forever...


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so >:d


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame lag.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice shelter find by me =D





And it was a fully cracked egg when i saw it in the shelter so i get the egg data too.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nice shelter find by me =D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The person knew it was our birthday and dumped it for you =0

happy bday btw


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo and Zerxer clicked me. And happy Birthday Nigel (And that was my Celebi)

I want a winter Vulpix, they are so cute.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Bidofo and Zerxer clicked me. And happy Birthday Nigel (And that was my Celebi)
> 
> I want a winter Vulpix, they are so cute.


:O

They click the Congregation


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Must get winter Vulpix.

Edit: This makes up for getting nothing from this event


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Must get winter Vulpix.
> 
> Edit: This makes up for getting nothing from this event


Eh too common.
Zexer's Shiny Winter Vulpix is adorable 

 Especially with it's sexy background.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what you think  T_T 

I'm happy with it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rather sure I am not, as to the only one whom thinks it is common.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, the berries are random now. D;


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh that's funny.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> oh that's funny.


It's a pain in the arse.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The randomised berries thing doesn't bother me.

What bothers me is the fact that EXP calculations for the last half hour haven't been added yet.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The randomised berries thing doesn't bother me.
> 
> What bothers me is the fact that EXP calculations for the last half hour haven't been added yet.


It's been like that since 12 am server time.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They don't bother me either. I just give random berries to people I don't care about.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know which berries I need to give for each nature, so them being in a different order means nothing to me.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zerxer clicked me! I feel loved.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone grab a pic of the Winter Vulpix egg ...?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys, guess what?


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What?


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







 Oh and there's a picture.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a wymsy egg in the shelter

/rage


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I missed a wymsy egg in the shelter
> 
> /rage


I know who got it.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too

screw them


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll get a Ditto someday...maybe if I'm lucky there's going to be a purge today.

EDIT: A Magikarp just exploded in the shelter. O.O


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Admiral Cereus said:

For *censored.3.0*'s sake I'm a girl. I have a vagina thank you very much. And as to giving out the DWs. I will do it whenever I feel like it. Shiny hunting is a long and tedious process.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site is lagging like crazy.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I find it stupid that my Wailord needs more clicks to level up than my Palkia >_<


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

winterpix was sent out...didn't get one though =(

if anyone doesn't want theirs feel free to pm~~~xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.;


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god!

I finally understand it now;






That is the Winter Vulpix egg. I thought it was a ******** Articuno egg. But I figured out it is the Winter Vulpix!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Winter Vulpix.
*drools*


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have feeling that filling up you're party so you don't get a certain Pokemon screws you over for the rest of the event


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I have feeling that filling up you're party so you don't get a certain Pokemon screws you over for the rest of the event


Yeah


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because ever sense I started to do so, I've never gotten an egg


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Adding a few things, be back in a few.

This better be good...


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Adding a few things, be back in a few.
> 
> This better be good...


yes


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















May as well add mine.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's breeding the Winter Vulpix like she does everytime there's a new breedable novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Wymsy's breeding the Winter Vulpix like she does everytime there's a new breedable novelty.


=D


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=26606


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay for fixed berries being back!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Website off


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site is presently offline, with the following message: derp made a stupid mistake and need to quickly fix something
LOL


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Who is derp ?


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Who is derp ?


LOL


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Who is derp ?


Wymsy.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More LOL


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

derp is not a person.

:I


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Who is derp ?


*facepalm*


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys use common sense, rearrarnge the letters in derp, then add an 'o'

pedro


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 



oh btw...


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> oh btw...


*claps*


----------



## John102 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neither are mine, I picked them up like a minute apart in the shelter.

*gloats*


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really like missing no anyways


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone have a female Charmander/ or it's higher evolutions? I need it for breeding partners


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Anyone have a female Charmander/ or it's higher evolutions? I need it for breeding partners


I had a level 43 female Charizard. But I released it.


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesn't help


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I find another. I shall tell you. And is GPX+ working for anyone else?

Eh. It's better now.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get ready for purge...


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Get ready for purge...


Well. I can't until January first. since my brother used all the Internet downlaod up on his dumb *censored.2.0* of a DSi


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was up for like 1 minute. I never got to the shelter. Was there a purge?


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook when do purge pokemon hit the shelter? is it as soon as the site is back up after the reset or fifteen minutes after the site is back up?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Doing some stuff.

Hurry up, Bidofo.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was up for like 1 minute. I never got to the shelter. Was there a purge?


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> nook when do purge pokemon hit the shelter? is it as soon as the site is back up after the reset or fifteen minutes after the site is back up?


^


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> It was up for like 1 minute. I never got to the shelter. Was there a purge?


Not yet...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either before or after the reset.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great. Just what I always wanted for Christmas. A blank shelter. THANKS SANTA!

Could somebody copy & paste what is written on the Latest updates: *Children page*

My computer is like a worthless piece or slow *censored.2.0*. and tha GTS doesn't work.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's a mini-purge composed entirely of crap.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh finally. A gender-less Budew appeared in the shelter... *Sarcasm*


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I guess you guys forgot the Holiday Items in the shop


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I guess you guys forgot the Holiday Items in the shop


Oh great Holiday Items *Sarcasm* Another 20 minute wait to see what they freaking are...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Something just exploded in the shelter.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bought the santa hat


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I guess you guys forgot the Holiday Items in the shop


Oh great Holiday Items *Sarcasm* Another 20 minute wait to see what they freaking are...


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> bought the santa hat


Same here, they're kinda expensive

Did ACdude just repost a post for no reason?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Something just exploded in the shelter.


Like what.

and lol. My computer is such a lazy *censored.5.0* it cant be bothered to load TBT properly. When my computer is back to normal. I will post a screen shot here to say how lazy it is...

@Horus: I barely even know if a am double posting or posting the same thing over and over again. My PC is just ********, and I know I posted the same thing twice. Cause it is so crappy.


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

some how. I have to freaking upload my Dracowymsy thing to PhotoBucket and then post it on the GTS with an incredibly crappy computer.

*Makes attempt for the 5 hour wait*


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh for gods sake, stop taking the site offline!! its getting annoying!


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> oh for gods sake, stop taking the site offline!! its getting annoying!


I know.

And your Celebi looks like a pimp


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> oh for gods sake, stop taking the site offline!! its getting annoying!


Quite, at least it gives me time to mess around with spriting


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And draco looks like santa claus


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute.

And I finally uploaded my entry to Photobucket. Ready to post it. But I never wanetd to be the first to post it.
But I guess I shall have to be first to post is.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you PM wymsy


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh. I posted it anyway. She'll see it sooner or later. If she doesn't see it soon. I will drop her a PM


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What did Wymsy do?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am rather embarassed to of posted my entry first,


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> What did Wymsy do?


I clicked on her party and saw her Draco (And thought it was mine) And I thought I had a Relincanth. And I was going to post 'She gave everybody a Relincanth' lol

Edit;

Has this always been said when you feed a pokemon;


Dracowymsy's Information

You pull a Rawst berry out of your pocket and throw it in front of the Pok


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm, Wymsy's Photobucket album requires a password to see it :O


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.

Dammit, another 504.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I randomly added Miss Wymsey as a friend and left a message in my Journal Entry so if she EVER decided to interact back with me she'll be like o_o Woaaaaah.
Anyway I got some new eggs and in 1 day i got more clicks on my phione in the weeks i have had it xD


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 pyro you stole my heatran egg xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> pyro you stole my heatran egg xD


Heatran? Where?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't like this person

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ronan+Erudon


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I don't like this person
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Ronan+Erudon


Why?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top egg.

And click back


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's breed-able, you'll get one eventually

It's *censored.3.0*ing 3:30 AM here, I'll do it later today


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want it now  :'(


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could just get a regular or shiny Vulpix


----------



## John102 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click pl0x


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT NO EVENT EGG !

And why did wymsy give less then usual ?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I GOT NO EVENT EGG !
> 
> And why did wymsy give less then usual ?


Because she's Derp.


----------



## John102 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Click pl0x


I NEED ONE MORE CLICK!

NO 1 MORE EXP!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clicked it.


----------



## John102 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tankee Nook, now don't be a one clicker and click the rest in mah party.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

EDIT: It's a 502? Isn't it 504?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I GOT NO EVENT EGG !
> 
> And why did wymsy give less then usual ?


Couple of folks got two event eggs. Ho-Oh and the Winter Vulpix. Pissed me off.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hatched my Rayquaza and Slime Slugma today and found a hatched femal Buneary to breed with my easter one


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pleace click those eggehs!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I hatched my Rayquaza and Slime Slugma today and found a hatched femal Buneary to breed with my easter one


Cool story bro.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got myself 2 Yulebuck (Christmas '08) eggs from Dragon Cave. Happy happy happy!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Got myself 2 Yulebuck (Christmas '08) eggs from Dragon Cave. Happy happy happy!


Probably the ones that I saw and tried to get.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White with red stripes? Cause Hollies and Winters are also out.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what the Winter ones look like.

and yes, White with red stripes.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking. I saw a Holly, but missed it. 
Damn AP keeps lagging.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I might get a Dragon Cave account today


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Internal Server Error. Damn.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I think I might get a Dragon Cave account today


Do it. Now's the best time, as you can get Yulebucks (last year's Christmas Dragons) and the '09 Christmas Dragons (Later this week) as a start.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Event? What event?

The site is presently offline, with the following message: Event stuff, come back in a few minutes

Never mind. I'm jsut a little slow


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From where?

Where do I get them from?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hello?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PMEd you, Rocky. ;P


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please;


Note that presently there are *177* different species in our shelter.
Rather high.


----------



## GenoFan (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can you click my party? i got a new egg. the pokemon down there are not my actual party.
click them and see my real party. i'm too lazy to change them.   :ermm:


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got some dragon eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Bidoof egg under ACdudes advice, And i looked at its Parents... ONES A BIDOOF! THE OTHERS A BIDOFO!!!!
Although all the other (hatched) eggs have been Bidoofs, doesnt mean mine DIFINATLY will be a Bidoof, i've got a slim chance, and if i do get a bidoof, apprently they are 'Sassy' so win-win


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Just got a Bidoof egg under ACdudes advice, And i looked at its Parents... ONES A BIDOOF! THE OTHERS A BIDOFO!!!!
> Although all the other (hatched) eggs have been Bidoofs, doesnt mean mine DIFINATLY will be a Bidoof, i've got a slim chance, and if i do get a bidoof, apprently they are 'Sassy' so win-win


It's definitely a Bidoof, you can tell by the maturity needed.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a hatched Clone Char and boxed it.

EDIT: Zerxer. Clicked. Me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a hatched Clone Char and boxed it.
> 
> EDIT: Zerxer. Clicked. Me.


Boxed it?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put it in the PC.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'kay.

and how dare you get another Squirtle Clone!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called "stalking all day".


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you. I can't. My computer is out of Internat download until next year ):

So for like 12 days. I will have an awfully slow cmoputer,


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a hatched Clone Char and boxed it.
> 
> EDIT: Zerxer. Clicked. Me.


FOR THE LAST TIME, ZERXER AND BIDOFO CLICK ALL OF THE WHOLE CONGREGATION


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't even know what that means.

Derp is a noise you make when you messed up, Facepalmed, or something like that.

Cool Story Bro means like W/E, untrue, yeah right, or something like that.

So don't use something you don't understand, it makes you look like a *censored.1.2*


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They havn't clicked me...


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zerxer clicked me, might've skipped you


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dirty hoe! lol


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

he hasnt clicked me either


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, he clicked randomly


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All three admins clicked me before.


----------



## Horus (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> All three admins clicked me before.


so wat


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saying.


----------



## Nigel (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

purge?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> purge?


Wait for it...


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there had better be no friggen purge until next year


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No purge...


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Starting now, the Little Man and Manaphy Eggs will only disappear if you go to the PC, Daycare, Abandon or Walker pages (anything that would allow you to remove Pokemon from your party, essentially), and chests, however, won't disappear at all until you click them.

Note that, however, you can only have one of the three active at any given time, so if for whatever reason get one of the three, you don't claim it, and then subsequently get a second one, it'll overwrite the previous one.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Starting now, the Little Man and Manaphy Eggs will only disappear if you go to the PC, Daycare, Abandon or Walker pages (anything that would allow you to remove Pokemon from your party, essentially), and chests, however, won't disappear at all until you click them.
> 
> Note that, however, you can only have one of the three active at any given time, so if for whatever reason get one of the three, you don't claim it, and then subsequently get a second one, it'll overwrite the previous one.


I hate this update.


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my last Manaphy from the PC. And besides, wouldn't people have more Missingno./Manaphy eggs?


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just won't see it at the PC or if you refresh it'll go away and so?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Please click! Phiones close to hatching!
Also bit random, but did anyone else need like, 20 times to do the forum quiz?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Please click! Phiones close to hatching!
> Also bit random, but did anyone else need like, 20 times to do the forum quiz?


I cheated on the test.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine if it works. Im wondering when they are going to hatch


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're all ready to hatch fillfall. Go on your party, click options that are next to the egg, click hatch pokemon, and there you go. Also Clonemander is mine


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh thanks im gonna do it now


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Starting now, the Little Man and Manaphy Eggs will only disappear if you go to the PC, Daycare, Abandon or Walker pages (anything that would allow you to remove Pokemon from your party, essentially), and chests, however, won't disappear at all until you click them.
> 
> Note that, however, you can only have one of the three active at any given time, so if for whatever reason get one of the three, you don't claim it, and then subsequently get a second one, it'll overwrite the previous one.


I don't understand a word out of that... :\


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Starting now, the Little Man and Manaphy Eggs will only disappear if you go to the PC, Daycare, Abandon or Walker pages (anything that would allow you to remove Pokemon from your party, essentially), and chests, however, won't disappear at all until you click them.
> 
> Note that, however, you can only have one of the three active at any given time, so if for whatever reason get one of the three, you don't claim it, and then subsequently get a second one, it'll overwrite the previous one.


Awesome, although I can't find the update page where it says this anywhere.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Cliiiiiiick...Phione wont hatch D: ITS SOOOOOOOO CLOSE


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.


----------



## PokeRocker (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Could somebody explain what;

Note that, however, you can only have one of the three active at any given time, so if for whatever reason get one of the three, you don't claim it, and then subsequently get a second one, it'll overwrite the previous one.

Means?
It is a bit to advanced for my knowledge.


----------



## Horus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Could somebody explain what;
> 
> ...


If theres the little man and you haven't clicked it yet it'll be up there, but if you get a Manaphy while it's up there the little man will be gone and replaced by the manaphy


----------



## John102 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







finish these off please.

Lol, I found a female char clone.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX+ Working for anyone else?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. *prays to God that there'll be a purge tonight*


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Prays to got there wont be a purge 'til next year*


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stupid mini-purge.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am a lucky duck!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh shut it >:] I never get any purges because I live in England, and in your time the purges are like 3am for me. Clonemander clicks pl0x?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked click back?


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Oh shut it >:] I never get any purges because I live in England, and in your time the purges are like 3am for me. Clonemander clicks pl0x?


I didn't get it from a purge, It was pure luck. I just went into the shelter and saw the Squirtle Clone, then refreshed again and saw the Remorage.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you and your luckyness >_< It took me an hour to find a charmander clone.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nice snatch, Jake. Clicks pl0x.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click!

Edit: Aww . . . I missed a nearly hatched Heatran Egg . . . T-T


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMMIT I MISSED GOT A SHUPPET EGG WHILE SUCCESSFULLY GETTING A CLONE CHARMANDER!


----------



## Nigel (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no purge?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> no purge?


I predicted you'd say that.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOT A HATCHED CLONE CHARMANDER AND BIDOFO EGG FROM PURGE!
Wait a minute...BIDOFO BRED IT! This is the best Christmas ever! Well, at least Post Christmas Eve...

EDIT: Got a Level 100 Typhlosion.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was a purge? A good purge?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone else done the secret santa thing?


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Anyone else done the secret santa thing?


What is it?!


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You affectively "abandon" one of your pokemon, then on christmas day you're given a random pokemon egg of the same rarity that someone else gave. For example, if I give my Snorlax I might get a Relicanth egg.

Only thing I don't like is you lose one slot in your party  :'( .



> Exchange Your Pok


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you choose eggs and pokemon?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You choose what you give away, but not what you get.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm gonna try for a Winter Vulpix.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave away my Palkia, since I hate Palkia and any other Very Rare is better in my eyes.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know Vuplix's Rarity?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think its Very Rare. And what eggs are Rare Novelty? I might get rid of Clonemander, Cloneasaur is so sexy


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When does this end?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Secret Santa? Dunno.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well the trade is tomorrow morning, so I'm guessing just before then.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks pl0x


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay. Winter Vulpix is Rare (Novelty) so I have to send something that is a rare novelty aswell


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm pretty sure Vulpix isn't rare. I think it's uncommon, might be common though.

Edit: Just picked up a Vulpix egg and it is rare.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I going to give a egg or pokemon? And how many can i do it with?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Am I going to give a egg or pokemon? And how many can i do it with?


Either and only one.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, why not drop John a PM and ask him to work at the GPX+ shop.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLick pl0x


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 I found a Milotic in the shelter


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> I found a Milotic in the shelter


I saw one of them once but ACdude said they were common.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*cheks pc*
Milotic is rare


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn it, I hit the shelter limit.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Damn it, I hit the shelter limit.


I always keep one space free. just incase something rare pops up


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> *cheks pc*
> Milotic is rare


I don't mean they are classified as common. I just often see them in the shelter,


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hardly go on GPX now thats why i thought it was rare.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it just my computer. Or for the link to click to take you to the secret Sanat info. Does it say 'what is this i don't even'
Or has it been cut off on my PC?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Is it just my computer. Or for the ]That's it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sow wymsy is just weird...


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what Winter Ninetails looks like?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No and how can i find some items to sell ?


----------



## John102 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is this I don't even.

Sounds fun.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MY DRAGON EGGS NEED LOVE


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> MY DRAGON EGGS NEED LOVE


http://www.eggswillbedragons.com/addscroll.php
http://www.sotidragon.net/nest.php
http://www.jadedestiny.com/

Put 'em there for views/clicks. If they get below 3 days, pop 'em in the ERs (Emergency Rooms) or ICUs (Intensive Care Units) there.

EDIT: WHat's everyone else put in the Secret Santa? I've put in an Articuno.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Th-th-that's cheating!


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. 
Unlike GPX+, clicksites aren't banned for DC.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I chucked in a Zergoose for the SS.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put a remorage in the secret santa


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put a groudon in the secret santa XD


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do I put something in?

I'm just a noob, so I'll put in a Volbeat.

Also, how can I get better Pokemon? I'm *totally* new to this whole egg thing, so can someone briefly explain how to get better stuff?

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Entered a Bidofo.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







wuzzat


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> wuzzat


Anorith.
Fossil Pokemon.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it rare?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, should I put in Darkrai or Primal Dialga in Secret Santa?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Nook, why not drop John a PM and ask him to work at the GPX+ shop.


Hell no. I work alone.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Which one's rarer, Primal Dialga or Darkrai?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Which one's rarer, Primal Dialga or Darkrai?


Primal Dialga. But I don't think anyone else gave in a Novelty/Legend so you might not get anything at all.

EDIT: Hey John, when does the "X-Mas drop" start?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im gonna deposit a charmander clone because I have two ...


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> How do I put something in?
> 
> I'm just a noob, so I'll put in a Volbeat.
> 
> ...


^ please.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Euhm finaly im gonna deposit a regigas, its pretty hugly and I want something else lol


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the right it says secret santa in the options ...


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k but I have nothing good to give, how can I get decent Pokemon?

Also, the options of what, the thread or TBT? I can't see.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to your party it says option, click on it and it says feed the pokemon,give a nickname and it should say secret santa ! Hope you understand xD


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeh, gotcha.

Do I have to apply for anything first, or just do that and the guy will take it etc.?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not asking about secret santa, he's asking about the whole GPX thing, he's only just started.

Basically, to get more pokemon you can either pick them up from the lab (they're a mystery until you actually pick them this way), usually they're just common pokemon but sometimes you'll find a rare one.

You can go to the shelter, this is where people abandon their pokemon, you can see what they are before you pick them here, but only if you know what the egg actually is.

The final way is to breed pokemon by putting 2 compatible ones in the daycare.

The only way you will ever get rare pokemon is through a lot of time spent searching the shelter/lab.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh no he is asking for the santa thing !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah just put it, but I don't know when it will exchange... I just added a regigas in it and waiting ...


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, no he isn't.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go answer is question if your so smart


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jas0n already did.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah xD 

I forgot  :'(


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woh, I actually asked both, so you both helped 

Ok, thanks Jas0n. I won't put in one of my Pokemon, because I don't want to rip the guy off who gets it.

Thanks again  :gyroiddance:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES JUST GOT A MANAPHY

Near the the top in small red print it'll say what is this i dont even. Click it and secret santa acitvate! If you put in a Volbeat, you'll get another common pokemon in return. I put in a Zergoose, which is a rare novelty, so I'll get a rare novelty in return.

Better pokemon: Click more eggs to get interaction points. If you have a space in your party during an event and enough interactions, you can get an event egg. They are either legends or rare noveltys. And check the Shelter, rare eggs and pokemon appear in there if someone chucks them in there. That's how stuff like John's GPX shop works, he drops them, and you just have to hope you get them before someone else.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.
*hacks the game to make a Volbeat a Rare Novelty*
Ok, I'll go check out the Shelter.

How many interaction points do you need to get a rare novelty, and is it 1 interaction point per click?


----------



## John102 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christmas *censored.1.2*.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JOHN MAN WHEN IS CHRISTMAS DROP ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ?


----------



## John102 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CHRISTMAS D U M B A S S!

TEEHEE


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> CHRISTMAS D U M B A S S!
> 
> TEEHEE


What do you mean ?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When I click the Shelter button, nothing happens.

Do I have to register on this site first to view it?


----------



## John102 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll tell you guys the drop times of certain novelties tomorrow.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> CrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 point per click, and it depends. It can be 5000-30000 interactions in total. A lot, huh?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I'll tell you guys the drop times of certain novelties tomorrow.


YAAAAY (Hope its not easter bunnearys)


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
No comment.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Better get started then xD


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does it take forever to claim a Pokemon from the shelter for you guys?

By the time it's registered my click to adopt, it's gone


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is a Duskull counted as rare?

How can I tell what is and what isn't?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double post for the fail.

How do I actually refresh my team in my sig if it's changed? I forgot where I got the link from       -.-


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched a MALE Squirtle Clone.
GAHHHH


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Palkia. I want something good.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a hatched Manaphy.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volbeat!
Maybe there'll be a glitch and I'll get a rare lol


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I chucked a Zergoose in there.


----------



## Horus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Entered my Heatran


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Entered my Heatran


It'd be funny if you got a Manaphy in return.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What could I get for a Volbeat if I was lucky?


----------



## Horus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> What could I get for a Volbeat if I was lucky?


Scyther


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What are Volbeat, common, uncommon, rare?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> What are Volbeat, common, uncommon, rare?


I have no idea, how do I tell?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put it in the PC, hover over it with your mouse.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When do these dragon eggs hatch?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found and sold a Sun Stone.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> When do these dragon eggs hatch?


Random time between 3 days 23 hours and 3 days. Usually around 3 days 6 hours.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My crystal ball tells me that in about 14 minutes a Riolu purge will happen.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooooh, I got a mystery placeholder egg!

What do I do with it!?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ooooh, I got a mystery placeholder egg!
> 
> What do I do with it!?


Nothing. Wait until midnight server time.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be asleep by the-

OH, CHRISTMAS PRESENT. I DON'T HAVE TO DO ANYTHING.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Errr...Click pl0x.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Maybe I'll get my wymsy wish ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why does this thread have 1476 pages...


----------



## Horus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Why does this thread have 1476 pages...


Quite fun.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I...

This...

...

*leaves*


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a hatched Remorage!

THEY'RE DISTRIBUTING EVENT POKEMON?!?!? Wait, I think it's the Santa thing.


----------



## Horus (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I auto clicked a Wymsy egg and got it...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> I auto clicked a Wymsy egg and got it...


Lucky. Hope I get a Ditto soon. There's a less than 0.000000009% chance I'll get one before January.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman will be pissed 

Idea just popped into my head...hehehe....


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's a less than 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 *two years later* 00000000000000009% of Rockman getting one before January.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, that's why I have a devious plan in store


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY SECRET SANTA YAY SECRET SANTA! What's the plan?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> YAY SECRET SANTA YAY SECRET SANTA! What's the plan?


Blackmail Rockman to do my bidding


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you need a Ditto?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have a Draco remember? I'll use this one


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can already see his eager face.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhmm


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can sense a purge coming...


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I put in a bublasaur Clone.

I read through like 10 pages,. then go onto GPX+ and ithas the secret Santa thing going. And sorry if I typo a bit. I but like 4 of my fingers today and they have band-aids on them, and it is kinda hard to type since I only type with those 4 figners.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Needs to come back online...


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How long has it been doqwn for?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> I put in a bublasaur Clone.
> 
> I read through like 10 pages,. then go onto GPX+ and ithas the secret Santa thing going. And sorry if I typo a bit. I but like 4 of my fingers today and they have band-aids on them, and it is kinda hard to type since I only type with those 4 figners.


One of my figners got burned yesterday and now it feels better.

EDIT: It's been doqwn for an hour.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> How long has it been doqwn for?


A little while after the reset


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

... It is quiet a long time...


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Be back shortly my ass


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"The site is presently offline, with the following message: The Secret Santa is taking place, the site will be back shortly", translates to "The site is laughing at your sorry face 'cuz Wymsy is a lazy ass and won't get done with it.".


----------



## Doctor (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Boy, I hate infomercials.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Boy, I hate infomercials.


Amazing


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Doctor said:
			
		

> Boy, I hate infomercials.


Not a surprise.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> "The site is presently offline, with the following message: The Secret Santa is taking place, the site will be back shortly", translates to "The site is laughing at your sorry face 'cuz Wymsy is a lazy ass and won't get done with it.".


Rofl.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

These should've tested the secret santa before doing it :|


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> These should've tested the secret santa before doing it :|


It might not be maufunctioning (Or whatever) It might take a while. But something is probally wrong. Everybody post what you recieve.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Bublasar clone in my sig turned into an egg?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So sleepy...so bored...HURRY UP WYMSY


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> My Bublasar clone in my sig turned into an egg?


IT'S A TRAP


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It is weird. But that is the Bulba clone I entered in the SS so maybe it got turned into an egg? So the user gets the egg data.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> It is weird. But that is the Bulba clone I entered in the SS so maybe it got turned into an egg? So the user gets the egg data.


Yeah they go back to eggs

Good sign though, almost done?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That sucks.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know they go back to eggs?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read the Secret Santa page


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew there was one :\

Is it on GTS, or GPX? If it's on GTS may I have a link?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WAITING IS KILLING ME.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> WAITING IS KILLING ME.


Same here


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I WANNA SLEEP NAO. But I can't.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I WANNA SLEEP NAO. But I can't.


What is the date and time for you?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12:10 AM


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 25/12 - 5:10pm here...


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

10:20 PM


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is rather stupid having to wait. It decreases our time of being able to get the counter to 1Mil. We have lost 1 hour already...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 hour of sleepiness. Gahhh.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nook. 10:20 isn't really late. I am usually up until midnight.


Really, what is the wait. They have been handed out..


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> nook. 10:20 isn't really late. I am usually up until midnight.
> 
> 
> Really, what is the wait. They have been handed out..


Maybe only some people got their eggs.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like an event. But I guess it depends on how many users put pokemon in. But surely... 1 hour... :\


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just noticed that we have 4 pages of waiting.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cmon wtf, I want to have Christmas, not wait for this bs


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> cmon wtf, I want to have Christmas, not wait for this bs


Lol.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* this, it's not worth it


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* this, it's not worth it


So you are going to sleep?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lets just pray.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now I'm REALLY SLEEPY.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I remember when I got my Jirachi, Mesprit and Crystal Onxi in a purge. It took like 2 and a half hour arfter reset for the site to get abck up.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's it. I'm done.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> That's it. I'm done.


Good night. i'm just about over it too. But I am stuffed from lunch, and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's up!

Wow. I got a Kyogre (or Kyoger) egg from it.

And btw. The purge wasn't even good.

And this is what Winter Nintails looks like (For who ever asked)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am so pissed right now. I saw like 3 Phione eggs last night, and I put Zergoose in the SS. What do I get in return? A phione egg >_>


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I am so pissed right now. I saw like 3 Phione eggs last night, and I put Zergoose in the SS. What do I get in return? A phione egg >_>


hahahahah ROFL mega time!


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How can I find secret items?


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> How can I find secret items?


What are Secret items?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like items you can sell for many points in the shop and you can't buy them. You can only have them and sell them...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BUGGER MISSED A HATCHED LV 44 GIRATINA


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Groudon.

CHristmas drop today, I'll post  the drop times soon, I haven't even opened my presents yet D=


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Got a Groudon.
> 
> CHristmas drop today, I'll post  the drop times soon, I haven't even opened my presents yet D=


Lol, same here

My dumb ass aunt woke me up from her horrible snoring, and my mom doesn't want me opening my presents yet :L


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol m parents are like, OK lets eat breakfast first.

I DON'T WANNA EAT NO BREAKFAST LEMME OPEN MAH PRESENTS!

lol, just waiting now...


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same :d

God, had absolutely no sleep, woke up 2 hours ago...


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*tries to eat Horus's wymsy egg.*


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got some of my gifts, watching Mythbusters season 5 right now.


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> *tries to eat Horus's wymsy egg.*


YOU WANT?

When it hatches I'll give it to you


----------



## iFear (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awww.

All I have is a Mewtwo, a mew egg and an Articuno egg.

Everyone gets all the good stuff. ;_;


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

.w.


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need the eggdex data, DROP IT NOA!


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need eggdex too


----------



## iFear (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does everyone else get the good stuff?D:


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				iFear said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cus I'm up at 12 am or something


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, here's what I'm TRYING to get as my drop times for each novelty.

10:00am-EB's
10:05am-Zergoose
10:10am-Slime Slugma
10:15am-Char clones
10:20am-Manaphy
10:25am-Phione
10:30am-Remorage
10:35am-Crystal Onix
10:40-Bidofo
10:45Missingno
???-Bulba Clone

I might just release them all at once too =0


----------



## John102 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

alright site lag is making me drop them at different times....


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it me, or DID MY LUNATONE EGG JUST TURN INTO AN EB EGG?!?!? Who wants it?


----------



## Horus (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't get anything from the lag John, I'll be playing COD MW2


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an Entei from the Secret Santa.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Zergoose from the secret santa.

How lame.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a manaphy egg -_- this is a crappy present ...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Something tells me that this is going to take an hour.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















YESSSSSSSSSSS!
I got an Easter Buneary! ON XMAS DAY!!!!! OOOOOO YEA
I like, saw a manaphy egg, and it had gone so i was like NOOOOO!
then like 20seconds later (hadnt refreshed or clicked off) i saw the E-B egg and was like 'i missed it!' clicked it for the hell and BAM! I got it!!!
All click my NEEEEEEEEEW eggs please and make my Xmas day complete!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Horus, PM me when you drop the Wymsy


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.

What the *censored.3.0*.... My Kyogre turned into a MissingNo...
But I got Manaphy egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't get nuttin good today.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The website is down :/


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do I find the Pokemon I got from the SS?
I put a Volbeat in two days ago, and nothing has come to me :/


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Something did come to you. If it didn't make a topic on the GTS.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*














Clickity Click Pl0x


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> Something did come to you. If it didn't make a topic on the GTS.


If my party's full, where would it have gone?

Also, I have a rare again and uncommon. Rare is the green one uncommon is the blue, yellow and red.

I'm guessing the green is a Bulbasaur and the blue yellow and red is a Gabite?


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever played any Pokemon games before ...?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh beaten them all apart from Gold, Silver and Yellow because I never had them.

Why, you ask like I've made a big mistake???


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				sermantopp said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it just seems like your new to the whole "Pokemon" thing.

I've played all of them.  B)


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm new to this egg thing on the internet lol.
I have no idea what I'm doing.

Anyway, can you answer my question, or are you also new?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs!

Edit: Awww! GPX+ is down with the current message: "Doing some work, be back in a bit."


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm having a good Christmas season on DragCave. Got 2 Yulebucks, a pair of Xmas eggs, and a Vampire! ^_^
Um... Rocky, you do realize you can get more eggs, right? And you better get some of those Xmas eggs if you want any.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'm having a good Christmas season on DragCave. Got 2 Yulebucks, a pair of Xmas eggs, and a Vampire! ^_^


T-T

I gotz 2 '09 eggs, but . . . I WANT A VAMPIRE EGG!!!! T-T


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my next bites, I might gift you one.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah, once this next one matures, I've got 3 bites a month, so one for the VGC on the DragCave Forums, one for myself, and one for some lucky person *coughpossiblyyoucough*


----------



## John102 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey, what does it say when you try to get on the gpx guys? At first it said doing some work, but now I can't even connect to it...

edit:nvm...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl.

Every time I see a vampire egg in the shelter, I miss it. T-T


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the DC Forums, there's a topic called the "rare hatchlings/eggs departures board", and you can nab a lot of cool stuff from there if you're lucky, seeing as they supply the codes.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nephewjack said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl, thanx


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*cough*CLICKMAIEGGZPL0XKTHXBAI*cough*


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

>


Double Post you did ...


----------



## Horus (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but saying they double posted is a waste of a post


----------



## John102 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, and saying someone's double post is a waste of a post unless you add something relevant to the topic. Liiiiiiiiiiike.....

CLICK MAH EGGS PL0X


----------



## Horus (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuu

Explanations are good and no, I must kill people


----------



## John102 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, we seriously need to work on wymsy


----------



## Horus (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your procrastinating, I'm having too much fun with MW2 to try to sprite :d


----------



## John102 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH, SO THIS IS MY FAULT NOW!!?!?!?


----------



## Horus (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st week: Finals

2nd week: Tourney

3rd week: My MW2 

Sprite: NOT DONE


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish I had a wymsy.

I've got mad spriting skills.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Wish I had a wymsy.
> 
> I've got mad spriting skills.


Really? Make a Possessed Pikachu. You know, from that episode where Groudon gets captured and Pikachu suddenly becomes evil. The picture's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, found it. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's a rough work in progress:






Custom: Left
Official: Right


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well?


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 hours after my last post. There is a difference between double posting 10 hours after your last post. And tripple posting within 5 minutes...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well?


More Groudon.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





This is weird. I hae seen the Little Man 7 times today..


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ACdude said:
			
		

> This is weird. I hae seen the Little Man 7 times today..


In Shelter? (Also lil man= Missingo i guess... sorry if thats an UBER n00by question)
The one day i couldnt check lmao.
I suppose i got my first Easter Bun Bun and togepi hatched so i cant complain :]
Now....I just gotta evolve easter bun bun Into big easter bun bun yay!


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm.. Wtf. Little man appears on the site randomly...


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for stupid double post. I didn't mean to post. But my computer posted...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why always complain when someone double post(I mean when they have something to say) ? It doesn't make sense what you just said


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why does it take so long to charge ? It takes like 5 minutes O_O


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Rockman you done with Possessed Pikachu?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it JUST me or is GPX not working? Coz i cant get into the website and none of the eggs are showing up for me D:


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Is it JUST me or is GPX not working? Coz i cant get into the website and none of the eggs are showing up for me D:


No one can. I just talked to Wymsy and she said she's making some changes to the server to make GPX+ faster and better.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Hey Rockman you done with Possessed Pikachu?


Haven't had time to work on it.

Will tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

On a laptop, so I'll only click people who've clicked me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> On a laptop, so I'll only click people who've clicked me.


You havn't been on for like ages...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site hasn't been on for ages.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know


----------



## Ron Swanson (Dec 29, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I broke my internet, that's why.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Waahhh. It's still down....


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


Can't when it's dead >_>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOW LONG IS IT GUNNA TAKE D:: I WANNA SEE MAI EASTER BUN BUN EGG D:


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's at it again.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy can kiss my ass.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lets see if proxies can make me bypass it.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know where I can contact Wymsy? She's starting to piss me off.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can contact Wymsy? She's starting to piss me off.


She has a deviantart account, you could try looking for her e-mail address there.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Boohoo, I've got to wait on wasting my life. Oh woes of me, woes of me.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Boohoo, I've got to wait on wasting my life. Oh woes of me, woes of me.


I've given up on gpxplus.

It's a bunch of virtual bull*censored.2.0* now.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't give up. I just found out that Bidofo's changing the site's drive so the site would be faster and have less lags...and the downside of that is...less purges.


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got bored of GPX anyways. |D


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep playing once I get a fancy green egg with a silver double u on the front.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SAID WAIT 'TILL I GET A DITTO.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that ages ago..


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't even get on gpx..


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I can't even get on gpx..


No one could for 2 days straight. :|


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's finally back up.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, finally.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG

The site is presently offline, with the following message: Doing some database work, be back within 15 or so probably.

.....

The site is presently offline, with the following message: Doing some more database work, shouldn\\'t be too long.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## Orange (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"*Oops, it seems I currently do not have any new eggs. Be sure to check back later!*"

That's new...


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The shelter is almost empty and the lab is empty.

*censored.3.0* gpx.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX+ is glitching....*censored 3.0*.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WOW, THE SITE IS GOING SO FAST.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I KNOW. WYMSY HAS SEEN THE THREE GHOSTS OF CHRISTMAS AND DID SOMETHING GOOD.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ASDF, I WISH.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YA ME TOO.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FREE DRACOWYMSY EGGS AND FAKE GROUDONS FOR ALL.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WAIT WAT?


----------



## Vooloo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX is still slow for me.

FFFFFFF-


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, another charmander clone


----------



## Orange (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I grabbed one of the two last eggs in the Lab.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> FREE DRACOWYMSY EGGS AND FAKE GROUDONS FOR ALL.


Erm?


----------



## John102 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was fantasizing.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a lot. "/


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

jesus chirst, that was one hell of an outburst in the shelter.


----------



## John102 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> jesus chirst, that was one hell of an outburst in the shelter.


That was me actually....I abandoned like 100+ Pokemon just now.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a fearsome Granbull.

Ooohohohohoo.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2009)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Mystery Counter reached critical mass. Wow.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed it.

Hahaha Nook. I love you. your Zergoose gave me a 



Grr... Secret Key  18,750
Total amount of points: 18,125

And what are the 3 rewards? I know one is shop discount.

And why is the shelter empty?


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a green orb summon?And how do I summon? Never mind. But I still need to know what it summons, and the 3 rewards. Rayquaza?! :X  Sells for 10,000


*_Buys Secret Key _*

And the shops backroom isn't open today...


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> What does a green orb summon?And how do I summon? Never mind. But I still need to know what it summons, and the 3 rewards. Rayquaza?! :X  Sells for 10,000
> 
> 
> *_Buys Secret Key _*


Rayquaza.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the 3 rewards?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME RAYQUAZA AND I'LL GIVE YOU 1000 TBTB! If I get it, of course.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already sold it. And what are the 3 rewards from the ghost?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. And,is there any Legends or Novelties you don't want?


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the stuff in my _Fail Box_...


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take Remorage, the Zergooses, the Bulba Clones, and some Missingnos.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well go buy them at the GPX shop.


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl, you are such a hoarder. xD


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I sell them at the GPX shop.. Unless you are talking to Nook >.>


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do we still have to pay if we don't get it? And, clicks pl0x.


----------



## John102 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Do we still have to pay if we don't get it? And, clicks pl0x.


yes, ACdude is using up his valuable novelties on you.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Easter Bun hatched, i named/dedicated it to my rabbit which died two days after i got it.
also wth is the ghost thing?
I clicked and it says '3 things'
It better be:
Legendary, novelty and money :/


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My EB evolved!


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh hmm.. I changed my name...


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missingno get.


----------



## John102 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, Jake is easier to say.


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

6 more minutes, then I can access the back room


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Back Room?


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Back Room?


Bought the secret key. And it isn't open because of the sales.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i see...
I spent all my moneyz on my dress-up itemz <.<
Also clicky click!
My easter bun bun Really is a tribute to my Recently Deceased Rabbit


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanted a Shaymin. and there was a Gracedia in the shop and I didn't have eneough


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awwww, hope you get it next time ^-^
Also i got a Bunearry egg coz i might try breeding a Massive Army of Easter bunnies >D TO SHOW THAT TOOTH FAIRY >DDD


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay Admiral Cereus clickd me.


Hahahah Remorage exploded in the shelter


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IT WHAT?! O.O


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw like 15... And a Winter Vulpix egg


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed another easter bunny and a Regi so that sucked.
I did my classic ......*staring*........*still staring*..................CLICK *missed*


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I missed another easter bunny and a Regi so that sucked.
> I did my classic ......*staring*........*still staring*..................CLICK *missed*


What Regi?

too common lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Idk, i just saw the dots lined up like + so i was like o.o
then 5 seconds later i clicked xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Idk, i just saw the dots lined up like + so i was like o.o
then 5 seconds later i clicked xD


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Idk, i just saw the dots lined up like + so i was like o.o
> then 5 seconds later i clicked xD


What colour was it?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whiteish.....I think idk,
Also sorry about 2x post, my laptops lagging for no reason :/


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either Regice, or Registeel


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppose theres next time heh?
I just hate the fact i picked up ANOTHER clampearl egg, i keep forgetting what they look like then see them thinking there rare :b
Hopefully this Bunearry will be a male..


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just wanted that Winter Vulpix. But I was brushing my hair lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Awww, if i ever see one i'll TRY to get it and breed it for you :]


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. Wow, 1500 pages.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay!
What does the winter Vulpix look like? (egg lol i seen the sprite)
Also heres my eggies if you wanna clicky


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol Manaphy egg fails:--

A transparent blue egg with many yellow spots and a red centre. It is frequently illustrated in books and said to be from the bottom of the sea."
The egg looks pretty solid. It won't be hatching any time soon. 
Maturity: 152 / 2,560
Lol thats softer than most eggs XDDDD


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't have an actual egg sprite. But I have the drawing Wymsy did for the event;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So kinda like vulpix, but white/blue?
Also sozza about double post >.<

Also clicked your eggs and fed Draco for ya


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It looks like a crystal egg, and like a lbizzard is appearing in it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It looks like a crystal egg, and like a lbizzard is appearing in it.


o.o;;
Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet~


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.

Admaril Cereus changed her name lol; http://gpxplus.net/user/BAWWW+PIXELS

this new update is *censored.3.0*ed up... Never mind. I found a check for acheivements button.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Achievements? Cool.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it me or I have 8 achivements unlocked and they dont all give out prizes ?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can finally click again.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Admiral Cereus is a *censored.3.0*ing rooster sucker.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

umm. Wtf...

Mystery Counter is presently at 1,126,132. Oops, fooled you! You're going to have to try a little harder than that~


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> umm. Wtf...
> 
> Mystery Counter is presently at 1,126,132. Oops, fooled you! You're going to have to try a little harder than that~


I don't get that either.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Obviously we're going to have to try a little harder than 1,153,717.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probally since we have made it reach 1,000,000 twice. We have to get to like 1,500,000 or something. 

But it has something to do with interacrions. Sicne 2 days ago, it reached 1,000,000 (And that was when everything was x2) and today it had reached 1,000,000. Because today, the acheivements were put into action, and the members click to reach them.. And thus it has something to do with interactions.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1,500,000 is correct.

Bidofo once said so.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> 1,500,000 is correct.
> 
> Bidofo once said so.


Lucky guess. Now let me continue stalking for a Winter Vulpix.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one of those.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw an egg yesterday. But I was brushing my hair lol


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I missed so much.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Wow, I missed so much.


Lol.


CLICK MAH CATERPIE!!!!


----------



## Orange (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Manaphy.
Already got 5 of them though.

No wait, I got it.
Wth, I opened 5 tabs after it. XD


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New account Upgrades;
 Discount Coupon  	25,000  	A coupon for the shop that gives you a discount on all item purchases. It is only valid on the day it is aquired, however. Limited to 1 per customer.  	 Purchase

Poke Radar 	10,000 	A tool for finding Pok


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Missed a Manaphy.
> Already got 5 of them though.
> 
> No wait, I got it.
> Wth, I opened 5 tabs after it. XD


I think a new upgrade lets you get it even if you miss it or something :S


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going on vacation on Monday, and I probably won't get on until Saturday. While I am gone, please click my eggs!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Admiral Cereus is a *censored.3.0*ing rooster sucker.


Why?


----------



## Orange (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe.
The strange part was, the tabs after it also had a Manaphy egg.
But it kept saying I opened another tab.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just venting.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she clicked me, lulz.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo clicked me


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay counter


----------



## John102 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

X1.5 D=<

WHO YOU TRYIN TO RIP OFF SON?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> X1.5 D=<
> 
> WHO YOU TRYIN TO RIP OFF SON?


Yay for my n00biness and not understanding this


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay *Throws party for Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu *


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D; Just relised
Man i've missed 2 Zergooses, 2 Clone Charmanders, 4 Easter Buns, 1 bidofo.
This day S-U-C-K-S D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

JOHN!!!!

Most Interactions Today  1. Arceus thrasher - 8,118 Interactions
2. Izzy Swagg - 7,577 Interactions
3. Morgaln - 5,660 Interactions
4. Liliac - 4,475 Interactions
5. Jessiexzx - 4,414 Interactions
6. Icon - 4,215 Interactions
7. Glitter - 3,852 Interactions
8. Sike Saner - 3,689 Interactions
9. Ken Shuri - 3,586 Interactions
*<big>10. John102 - 3,563 Interactions</big>*


----------



## Nigel (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> JOHN!!!!
> 
> Most Interactions Today  1. Arceus thrasher - 8,118 Interactions
> 2. Izzy Swagg - 7,577 Interactions
> ...


someone needs to get out more =p


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My thoughts exactly Nigel xD


----------



## John102 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> JOHN!!!!
> 
> Most Interactions Today  1. Arceus thrasher - 8,118 Interactions
> 2. Izzy Swagg - 7,577 Interactions
> ...


I as #4 earlier so =p

@Nigel, I clicked from 12am to 2 am, what am I suppose to do during that time period if I can't sleep?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go and be a bit more pro-active?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go out for a walk? Read a book? Play a game?


----------



## John102 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because I'm going to go for a walk at 12 am in the morning with15 degree temperatures.

Yeah, and just so ya know, I probably get more exercise in a day than some of you guys get in a week, I'm on the wrestling team, and every day we're running at least two miles, and then weight lifting, and THEN we practice wrestling. I have a 3 *censored.3.0*ing hour long practice, so don't *censored.2.0* with me about exercising.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sounds like you're the heavy weight champion, Rocky.


----------



## John102 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're the heavy weight champion, Rocky.


It's wrestling buddy, not boxing.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was just kidding.

Keep up the good work.
Sounds tough.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Is it me or I have 8 achivements unlocked and they dont all give out prizes ?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Slime Slugma. D:
Click guys.


----------



## Orange (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you buy summoning items in the backroom?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Can you buy summoning items in the backroom?


I'm sure you can


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved Slime Slugma.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes for 15,000 points. Sicne I have the secret key now


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm so poor. "/


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got a Big Pearl. 
But still not enough money. D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I just got a Big Pearl.
> But still not enough money. D:


How much do they sell for?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3000 something points.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I now have all Bidofo's 10 forms. And Zerxer clicked me/


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yay I now have all Bidofo's 10 forms. And Zerxer clicked me/


HE CLICKS ALL OF THE CONGREGATION.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I was just saying I had all bidofo's 10 forms. And I felt like typing a bit more so I added that in lol.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Is it me or I have 8 achivements unlocked and they dont all give out prizes ?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a protector when i went to Shelter, i sold it for 1900points.
Also Can you breed thoose Bidofo Jake?


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I found a protector when i went to Shelter, i sold it for 1900points.
> Also Can you breed thoose Bidofo Jake?


Yes. But i'd rather not.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I GOT A RAYQUAZA EGG YAYYYYY


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I GOT A RAYQUAZA EGG YAYYYYY


Found a Green Orb?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA JUST NOW.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try get a Shaymin after reset wiht my cunning plan;

1 Because of the sales, the back room isn't open, So all summoning items sold today, will be in the shop after reset. (Hoping for Gracedia flower)
2. Thanks to achievements, I have over 15, 000 points.
3. Due to lack of pokemon in the lab (I hope still after reset) I can find Shaymin easily.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have a Metapod I can have?


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Metapod I can have?


I'd let you have mine. But I want it to eveolve into Butterfree


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CRAP ACCIDENTALLY GOT A NATU EGG.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> CRAP ACCIDENTALLY GOT A NATU EGG.


When i get the achievement from mine i'll drop it


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> CRAP ACCIDENTALLY GOT A NATU EGG.


I've done that twice. Once with a Combee and then a Dratini.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I accidently picked up a Zubat egg because it overlapped a Bidoof and i thought i was on Bidoof egg and it came up 'mystery' so i clicked xD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I forgot I even had a GPX account... I really need to hatch my two event eggs. (hasn't gotten on the site since like, July or August)

Click for click backs.

I'll click back tomorrow sometime. Goin to bed now.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay. Computer has stopped lagging


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why is their a quest that must interact with all of doc's pokemon ? Where is that ?


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Why is their a quest that must interact with all of doc's pokemon ? Where is that ?


Be more specific. And they are called '_Achievements_'

Grr; Keep missing these Winter Vulpix's..

Me gots Heatran in shelter? 

 Might sell at the GPX+ shop...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well their is an Achievement that you must click the pokemon of the doc.. I think the quest is called What's up doc?


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up, Doc?   =Interact with all of Professor Cypress' Pokemon in one day.

Haha Remorage in shelter; Stuff Remorage, and MissingNo. I can only adopt one more. Winter Vulpix <3


----------



## John102 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm, I bet I'll have a Winterpix by 9:00 server time, cause I'm just that good at shelter stalking.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I bet I'll have a Winterpix by 9:00 server time, cause I'm just that good at shelter stalking.


But I wanna be first TBT'r to get one


----------



## John102 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can still try =D


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am but my PC is slow...

And despite the fact my Internet died and I can't access the Internet on my PC and I can't shelter stalk on my PSP I don't stand a chance... 

I fixed it and I see John without a Winter Vulpix...

*Stuff you Slime Slugma and Crystal Onix, And stuff you Bulba clone aswell as that Unknown. I want Winter Vulpix*

Lol MissingNo's egg maturity; Maturity: 7,679 / 7,680
Missed hatched Winter Vulpix.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HALLA *censored.3.0*ING DAMN LEUIA!!! FIRST TBTER TO GET A *censored.3.0*ING 

 OM*G *censored.3.0*IDY *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* (Wow that's the most I have swore...)

I'm sorry. But that called for a double post and lots of swearing. I hope you forgive me.

This is something I never expected.....
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Evolution: Winter Ninetales - After waiting 5 days if you have a Shiny Stone.</div>


I have to bump this so you can be jealous xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Can people help me get theese hatched (EXCEPT the buneary) Im trying to get an Easter Bunearry from my Daycare D<


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thank you and can you show me how is an ekans egg ? ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's ok I found it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> HALLA *censored.3.0*ING DAMN LEUIA!!! FIRST TBTER TO GET A *censored.3.0*ING
> 
> OM*G *censored.3.0*IDY *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* (Wow that's the most I have swore...)
> 
> ...


I have to secretly bump this somehow, so you can be jealous xD... Hmm how about this?

*Stalks for breeding partner..*

And just to rub it in even more. I got one of Commander Wymsy's eggs  


in 1 minute I went from over 15,000 points to 444 lol


----------



## John102 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.-.

How?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prob buying up items Like stones and Accesorys :/
Lol i'm having NO luck with getting another EB, all the eggs i get from my breeding pals are normal Bunearrys, is there ANY way of telling what eggs are there? Coz its getting kinda vexing xD
Also How much (if you DO breed them) will the Winter Vulpixes be?
Also John i clicked your Slugma egg and all your poke'mon, i added you as a buddy lol idk if you have yet though


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the OCD Achievement. I thought buying all the Draco transforming items would get me the achievement. But It turns out I need a Zombidofo lol, Which is why Dracowymsy is in Charge Form. But it got me the one where you need 32 different novelties.


> Prob buying up items Like stones and Accesorys :/
> Lol i'm having NO luck with getting another EB, all the eggs i get from my breeding pals are normal Bunearrys, is there ANY way of telling what eggs are there? Coz its getting kinda vexing xD
> Also How much (if you DO breed them) will the Winter Vulpixes be?
> Also John i clicked your Slugma egg and all your poke'mon, i added you as a buddy lol idk if you have yet though


1. What do you mean by 'What eggs are there?' If you mean you can't see what the eggs look like. You need to but the Sliph Scope.
2. The Winter Vupix's will be sold in the gPX shop for 300TBT bells (unless john changed the price), But once I find a breeding partner.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thx,
35,000points?! *man thats impossible for me since im a n00b*
Btw i just got some new eggs (felt bored) i know ones a Bronzor and a Tentacool but i cant work out the other one, its common (i see it ALOT) but every time i see it i STILL dont know what it is (I got it from the lab so i cant check history).
And i guess its luck till i get an EB 
ALSO
nook if you read this i have seen a Caterpie egg in the shelter and my caterpies hatched, if i get my caterpie to a metapod before you get a Catepie egg i'll release it and PM the time (i'll make sure your online lol).
ALSO ALSO ALSO
you know when you visit a friends page you see their interactions and stuff? How can i see my own?


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For that egg. I have an Egg Dex Bookmarked on my PC. I will find the site and post the ]http://pkmneg.livejournal.com/[/url]
there is also this one, but it doesn't have the pics http://eggguides.weebly.com/global-pokedex-plus.html
And the egg is meditite. I googled the egg description xD

And as for seeing stats Click ok 'Party', It will show your current team. then above your first egg it will say 'Public URL: http://my.gpxpl.us/_____________' (The _____ = Your username.) Click on it, and it will be like a normal users party.[/url]


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This didnt work, it just said 'Cannot connect to website' Idk...
Maaaaaaan...How long do you think it'll take me to get a Silph Scope? Till then i'll keep donating all eggs to shelter, that'll count toward my breeding total (2 eggs every couple of hours to get to 100 i need.....alotta days xD) Also i left a squirtle in the Walker, how long would be a good time to leave it there so it can get items etc? Im thinking of doing it for a month or so


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Winter Vulpix has a breeding buddy now


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Winter Vulpix has a breeding buddy now


OM*G you lucky son offa ----
How on gods earth do you manage to get so many things?
Do you have some kinda 'Special' Relationship with Commander Wymsey?
I've missed the last 40 Novelty/Legendary eggs i've seen in shelter :'[ like JUST now my pc was on this random Fast-Load streak and i was stalking, i saw a rare egg and literally witing 2 seconds of it loading the page i clicked it.
It had gone :/


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I didn't get a Male Winter Vulpix. Just a Male Vulpix. But I am not breeding until I hatch this one.

And it's only my Winter Vulpix Egg that Wymsy has owned... So I doubt we have a _'Special Relationship'_ lol. I don't know how I get so many. I just don't really Shelter Stalk. And just out of pure boredom click on the shelter. and I see them. That's how I obtained Dracowymsy, and Heatran. Possibly other pokemon/eggs. I just can't remember,

and does anyone know what happened to Horus? The forums are boring without him :\


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooo
Your still to lucky >/ Tell me your secret before i chop off your foot as a Good luck charm and to make it 2x as lucky i'll dress you up as a rabbit....And this is totally unrelated to my list of Sexual Perversions <<;; *giggles nervously*


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I let edited it in the Previous post lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, 
I'll just have to think about possibly chopping your foot off while in a Tight bunny costume. (last bit has nothing to do with the fact i like guys in bunny outfits <3 )
Also whats a good way of getting points Galore?


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass clicking. Finding a chest, Buying an amulet coin, Buying the PokeRadar (Though it is risky)... Erm probally lots more...


lookie lookie;


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chest? I already have one -heaves her chest out- :]


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Treasure chests silly  you find them around the site. you get a summoning item, eiitehr can summon a legendary (And get a slight chance of getting it) Or sell it for 1,000 Points.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Treasure chests silly  you find them around the site. you get a summoning item, eiitehr can summon a legendary (And get a slight chance of getting it) Or sell it for 1,000 Points.


Its still a treasure chest you reach in and get somit good ;P
and i'll look out for them


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

TBT needs more GPX+ members. Like basicly me and Nigel are the only members who have posted here in the first 100 pages (who I can remember)... aswell as Darth, and SilverStorms, but they don't post here anymore.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> do my babies please.


Rofl. that was my very first post in the thread back on page 75...

Not until as of now I realise it sounds wrong...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't post because I never get any rare eggs anymoar, and you and nook get them like every second D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook hoards them I sell mine at the GPX shop. So really, since I have had more novelties (Also me having the Novelty Seeker achievement, needing 32 different novelties and nook doesn't) It's more like I get everyone, and nook gets the ones I don't want lol.

And half the time I'm not even stalking. It's just pure luck xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not posting until I get a Wymsy.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Seriously, did any of you put a Phione in the SS? If you did and got my Zergoose, I'm going to kill you and your family ]=D


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> I clicked lots.


hurr, this was my first post on page 2.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you people get those kind of Pok


----------



## Orange (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's a sale every Friday, right?


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, it was a pain to get this.. Oh well.. 





BTW how do I get rid of eggs? or put them in the shelter idk


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Attempts to answer questions*



			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'm not posting until I get a Wymsy.


Please post Rockman.
-----------------------------------------------------



			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Seriously, did any of you put a Phione in the SS? If you did and got my Zergoose, I'm going to kill you and your family ]=D


No, I don't think anyone did. You should of kept the image code and tracked it.
-----------------------------------------------------



			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> I clicked lots.]






			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> hurr, this was my first post on page 2.


Lol.
-----------------------------------------------------



			
				Yeohkei said:
			
		

> How do you people get those kind of Pok


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Some body needs to track down Horus. Without him, there's no flaming and fun... Also I miss Rockman posting (Because he hasn't got a Dracowymsy) I also miss reading through 10 pages every day


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where's nook when you need him!?

I'll continue to post here, just for you Jake.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Where's nook when you need him!?
> 
> I'll continue to post here, just for you Jake.


Yay 
*Throws massive fit*

Nook hasn't posted here in like 4 days... (Perhaps he's going for a world record?)


*Makes attempt to clooect the 106 Sinnoh Pokemon needed for achievement*


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Octillerawesome has hit level 80.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lowl Remorage exploded in the shelter.


----------



## Orange (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found out that you can already see if you have an Unown already before it hatches. 'Cause every Unown has its own egg dex entry. Might be handy if you almost got them all.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BAAH, I'M SO UNLUCKY, EVERYDAY.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please; 











I don't want them in my sig. Because I like the sexy was I set it out.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sounds like Admiral Cereus is near death.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sounds like Admiral Cereus is near death.


1- It's BAWWW PIXELS 
2. What are you going on about? Never mind. She deserves it.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I'm still calling her Cereus
2. Read her journal.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What if she does die?

DO I GET ALL HUR WYMSY?


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> What if she does die?
> 
> DO I GET ALL HUR WYMSY?


Well. Many will be in the shelter. So I assume you might get a chance.

Imma gonna save up for a shelter pass.


----------



## chubsterr (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If any clickers are alive atm click my eggs!

I am clicking atm.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> If any clickers are alive atm click my eggs!
> 
> I am clicking atm.


I will click yours.

*Begins quest for the Sinnoh Master achievement*

This is going to take a while.

Looks what I founded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *Sells* Groudon is ugly


----------



## Orange (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I keep seeing the little man.
I think he's stalking me...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> What if she does die?
> 
> DO I GET ALL HUR WYMSY?


Whos dying, and explain how. cba going on GPXplus to find out myself


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I keep seeing the little man.
> I think he's stalking me...


He doesn't dissapear at all until you click him (Or unless you click him on a page where you can deposit a pokemon, PC, Walker Daycare etc..)
-----------------



			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Whos dying, and explain how. cba going on GPXplus to find out myself


Agenda: Taking a break from mass clicking on sites atm...Arthritis, Tendinitis, Carpel Tunnel Syndrome and stupidly painkiller immune body decided to *censored.2.0* kick me in the ass for the past few days. Taking 20 pills of Aleve an hour is not my idea of fun especially when your stomach lining is on the line. Scratch that...my digestive system yay for failing liver that's bound to come with the rate of pill consumption that's going on. Fun times guys.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've been so lazy with clicks.


----------



## Orange (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean I have 13 MissingNo.'s right now.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had a total of 25 MissingNo's.


----------



## Orange (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, have you ever even missed a little man?


----------



## m12 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Bibarels have reach decent levels. I'm attempting to get them all to level 100. Clicking is encouraged. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

But several of them came from the shelter.


----------



## Orange (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only missed a treasure chest once.

Woohoo, I'm a Newbie Clicker!


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I only missed a treasure chest once.
> 
> Woohoo, I'm a Newbie Clicker!


I have better things to do on the site other than click.

Also I get bored after clicking for like 10 minutes..

And what was the reward for the achievement?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see who gets the Ditto. 
Clicks are appreciated.


----------



## John102 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olook it's Nook, long time no see.

btw everyone...if you want it, go to my shop =D



> <big><big>*ATTENTION:*</big></big> We are holding a bid for Jake's Heatran The starting bid will be 500 TBTB, and the bidding will end on January the 10th 8:00pm server time. If you would like to bid for this simply post that you would like to bid for Jake.'s Heatran, and post your amount.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> btw everyone...if you want it, go to my shop =D
> 
> 
> 
> > <big><big>*ATTENTION:*</big></big> We are holding a bid for Jake's Heatran The starting bid will be 500 TBTB, and the bidding will end on January the 10th 8:00pm server time. If you would like to bid for this simply post that you would like to bid for Jake.'s Heatran, and post your amount.


Yah because of my sexiness.

-----Edit-----
*Evil Laugh* Mwahahahaha. Piss off stupid little man. You are so annoying and I have had over 25 MissingNo's I don't really want another (And don't get your Manaphies onto me either) *Goes to PC and clicks little man*

Yer! That's right. You disspaear. Well I guess that took care of him..


----------



## John102 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten a little man, manaphy, or treasure chest in like forever. You must be stealing all my luck.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a hatched winter vulpix >.<


----------



## Orange (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> And what was the reward for the achievement?


100 or 200 points, I can't remember.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Missed a hatched winter vulpix >.<


*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Because I am the only member on TBT with one Bahahaha Sucked in!!!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

And I plan on keeping that way (Except for John, and people who order them at the GPX shop)

Poopie: The site is presently offline, with the following message: Quickly fixing something, be a few minutes.*


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You aren't the only member with one, i have one too.


----------



## anime1235 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cClick


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> cClick


Naahh.


----------



## muffun (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click, pl0x.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Click, pl0x.


*Eats* Yummy Pokemon eggs lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have all of Dracowymsys forms?

and does anyone know the only user on GPX with an Arceus?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Does anyone have all of Dracowymsys forms?
> 
> and does anyone know the only user on GPX with an Arceus?


There's a person on GPX+ that has an Arceus. MYTH I SAY.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well make your stalkingness usefull and hunt them down for me,


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna take a year. Lets go find some clues first.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have several though they are useless (Most likely)
I was told that all 493 Pokemon are obtainable on GPX+
I was also told that Arceus eggs can spwan in the lab.
Also - By some mod they said only one user has one. and the fact they don't want they're name mentioned.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets go stalk then.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay. fun. *Stalks*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hiya,
Nook, Do you still need a metapod? I can drop one if you REALLY want it.
Also my Easter bunny + normal Bunny wont give off easter eggs D: damn things....
And i've jsut spent 30minutes interacting anf got like....another 100 interactions....How the heck do peeps get THOUSANDS?! I'll just do 30mins a day, it'll be a long road but worth it (yea?).
Also im up to an amazing....1500 points! (yay im officially poor) Not much help when i want my Easter Bunny to be a lopunny :/
Anyway hows your GPX-Days progressing?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Hiya,
> Nook, Do you still need a metapod? I can drop one if you REALLY want it.
> Also my Easter bunny + normal Bunny wont give off easter eggs D: damn things....
> And i've jsut spent 30minutes interacting anf got like....another 100 interactions....How the heck do peeps get THOUSANDS?! I'll just do 30mins a day, it'll be a long road but worth it (yea?).
> ...


Me and nook are looking for Arceus. Shh


----------



## MygL (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DDD


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLUE!!!!

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=24684


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was honestly asking Nook if he needed the metapod, he said he was looking for a caterpie so i'll happily drop the Metapod for him :3


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CLUE!!!!
http://gpxplus.net/user/jwalraven   ---> 

 ---> Godsend=
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I win.

So much for years... Took only a few minutes...

First try shiny - 

 (it is shiny, it just looks normal becuase the shiny sprite is crappy)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> CLUE!!!!
> http://gpxplus.net/user/jwalraven   --->
> 
> ---> Godsend=
> ...


Shiny Wormadams/Burmys dont look any different in game either :3


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> CLUE!!!!
> http://gpxplus.net/user/jwalraven   --->
> 
> ---> Godsend=
> ...


OHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHIOHSHI-

IT'S TRUE


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOK!
DO YOU WANT MY METAPOD?!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just google'd 'Global PokedeX Plus Arceus' And clicked on every Arceus image that took me to GPX+ or GTS I am smart.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a few months, Wymsey will answer our prayers!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma go announce it on GTS+ and collect my million.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doubt it. But I rekon on the 1 year annaversary (Feb 14) She'll make an  event and it will probalyl have Ditto, Dracowymsy, or Arceus in it (But probally a very small amount)


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah. Take my credit lol.

Also gimme a link when you post it.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0ks


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> click pl0ks


It's


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*<big><big><big><big>Click mah eggs pl0x</big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big></big></big></big></div>


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have a chimchar I can have?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a chimchar I can have?


No. Hatch an egg from the shelter.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I MISSED A RAYQUAZA EGG WHICH WAS HALF HATCHED D::
I had 6 poke'mon in my party already </3 -depressed-
Lol....my eggz taking forever to hatch :/

EDIT:
I just saw you have a Winter Ninetails Jake.
Im now officially jealous


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I MISSED A RAYQUAZA EGG WHICH WAS HALF HATCHED D::
> I had 6 poke'mon in my party already </3 -depressed-
> Lol....my eggz taking forever to hatch :/


Which is why I only ever have 5 Pokemon in my party at a time.

Anyway. Raquayza is ugly.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rayquaza is smexi
Fact 
Second only to Kyogre....and Jirachi xD


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My shiny Burmy is smexi


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Burmys are as sexy as Bidoofs are Sassy :/


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about shiny Burmy?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a burmy which rolled in glitter glue.
So its no different!


----------



## JamesBertie (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay i finally evolved Remorage!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he evolves into a sexy Mothim.

he will look like this


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found this in the lab.


----------



## muffun (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





^Does anyone know what this is?

Also, clickeh.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^Remoraid


----------



## muffun (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mmkay, thanks.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Found this in the lab.


Lucky -_-


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click guys.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cresellia is ugly... It looks like a demented duck,,


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree its ugly...but not like that.
Trying to get my EB to 200 happiness so i can have a E-Lopunny.
Also i had been interacting for nearly 2 hours, and i ONLY got 297 interactions -_-;;
Man i would be there a Looooooooooooooong time trying to get 12,500 (has anyone done this?)


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! I still want it for the fact that it's a Legendary.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. My Heatran is ugly and it's being sold at the GPX shop. But that's why I adopted it. Since it goes towards the Legendary achievement


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,
I have yet to get any legendaries. 
I just count Phione and Rotom as Legendaries because Nintendo classes them as Legendary


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo is gay. They never do as I ask lol


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> click pl0x


Hurrah! You got it xD

Clicky Clicky.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try e-mailing them?
To Mr (whos the head of nintendo again?!),
I am an avid nintendo fan and i have some Suggestions for my favvy games:
>Suggestions<
If you do theese i will be very happy and i promise not to kill your cat, i have him hostage and for every week you delay on answering i will send you parts of its body.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firggen Nintendo of Australia doesn't have an E-mail address. So I have to mail them letters (Or I can call. But I hate tyalking on phones)

Ewww Heatran in the lab. I'm letting somebody else have it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No new posts.... Click please! (And I want Horus back...)

Stuff this Pokemon contest. I'm not entering. And yay January event.


----------



## Spazmatic (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I guess I should post here.

Party:










This EB better be female or I'll have nine males and zero females D:

Oh I entered the contest thing even though I personally don't care for the dress up system.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay new posters


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm back, please click the eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> I'm back, please click the eggs.


I fried them


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo is out of his mind.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My kingdra is on this page with a crown and sunglasses.
Vote for him if you like! Help is appreciated!


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel91 said:
			
		

> My kingdra is on this page with a crown and sunglasses.
> Vote for him if you like! Help is appreciated!


Nice, it looks pimp.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bidofo is out of his mind.


I know. I was like "wtf, this will take ages"

Edit:

I don't know how the hell this one has 82 votes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It isn't ven cute...


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy *censored.2.0*, I'll never find mine.
Mine's a Giratina with a Pumpkin Head, Santa Hat, and mustache if anyone's digging through the threads.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.


----------



## Orange (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found mine.
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=29022&st=0
Unown almost on the bottom.
I think it's doing pretty well, at least when you look at the others down there.

Nice, he's on 4th place.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Found mine.
> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=29022&st=0
> Unown almost on the bottom.
> I think it's doing pretty well, at least when you look at the others down there.
> ...


Is that the unknown with the tophat and candy cane? Because I saw it and was like, 'This is some guys of TBT'


----------



## Orange (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.
It's in my spoiler.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I didn't vote for it..</div>


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eww. Regigigas in Lab.

I wants Ditto.


----------



## Orange (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgive you.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">You'll pay for this.</div>


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could somebody explain how Bidofo was the first member on GPX. But Wymsy is in charge of it.


----------



## Spazmatic (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The website was completely coded by both Zerxer and Bidofo.
The layout and custom graphics were created by our Pok


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh. That'll do


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## muffun (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*









so i herd u want too clik


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish computer wasn't so laggy...
Hehe
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's cute, but I think a lot of things that aren't meant to be cute are cute.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The link to my eggs:http://gpxplus.net/user/AnimalCrossingCool5


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks ugly. And everything is meant to look cute.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click link and the phantom for my party


----------



## muffun (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky clicky.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rayquaza hatched!


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rayquaza hatched!


Yays


Hehe
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

prizes will be given out at the end of the contest


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> prizes will be given out at the end of the contest


I got no event egg.

Worst idea ever IMO


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Link in sig leads to party.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. They're *censored.2.0* as.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pleaseyienesftty. (Felt like making an addition to my new word)


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs and I click back.


----------



## Orange (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't even know mine made it to round 3.
I thought there were more rounds because there were too many entries...

I don't get it.
When do you get a prize?


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

At the end of the contest. Only if you made it past round 1


----------



## Orange (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> At the end of the contest. Only if you made it past round 1


But some Deoxys' are already handed out.
Why is that?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd round


----------



## Roxas (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.




...wait.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom.

Click please.

Bidofo in shelter.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay;

Mystery Counter is presently at 1,120,100. MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS!


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And that means? How do I dress up my pokemon?


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It means we get 3 bonus's which one is a 25% discount at the shop. And you dress them up buy;

click party. Go to the drop down menu for the Pokemon you want to dress upand look for '*Dress Up*' And dress up your Pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stupid Manaphy egg stalking me *Goes to PC* Yeah that's right. You run away


----------



## Nigel (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gonna buy a secret key today cheap!


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got eneough?


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was bored so I thought I'd try this


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay more mods! And Nigel. This guy stole the dress up for your Celepimp! http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwN0BQH0At It has the glasses!

And Sporge. When Nigel retires (Not that he is since I am gonna chian myself to a tree) you will be my favourite mod.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hehe... I just went on a clicking spree >


----------



## Nigel (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nixie said:
			
		

> hehe... I just went on a clicking spree >


how many?

I've done 2,420 clicks so far today.
Gonna get to 3,500


----------



## Marcus (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't leave ussssssssssssssssssssss  :'( 

Anyway, how do you find eggs to click, sometimes I just want to click but don't know where to look.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click on the pokedex picture in the top left and it takes you to a random person who is online.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just doing it out of good will, I don't even have an account there  

Edit: I clicked your full set Nigel


----------



## Orange (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> gonna buy a secret key today cheap!


I did that too.   

Also finally got my first own summon.


----------



## muffun (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*









Click.


----------



## Orange (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Someone's daycare*: _The two Pok_


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> *Someone's daycare*: _The two Pok_


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lyrics in sig leads to my party.


----------



## Orange (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This one rocks.





Not mine btw.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel slightly confused... what should I be doing on that site...  just click other peoples things?  does that do something?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I feel slightly confused... what should I be doing on that site...  just click other peoples things?  does that do something?


You just click eggs or pokemon. When you click on a egg,you can warm it up. It makes the egg hatch sooner.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know that much but what else is there to do on the site... like whats that mystery counter thing that supposedly went off...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I know that much but what else is there to do on the site... like whats that mystery counter thing that supposedly went off...


I don't know. I was going to ask you!


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I know that much but what else is there to do on the site... like whats that mystery counter thing that supposedly went off...


The counter just gives everyone on the site some bonuses; like items cost less and Eggs mature faster ECT

The goal is to hatch Pokemon but to do that you need other people to "Warm" your eggs, some people have goals like Gohan I think is trying to complete the first generation and I'm trying to get every "Novelty" (Or unreal Pokemon that the creators of the site made)


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm I see... do you know how to get the missingno egg?  I saw one of those


----------



## iVocaloid (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked. 8D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just click and hope you get lucky. If you see a sprite of a Old Man somewhere below the announcements, click em.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We haven't gotten a purge in AGES. *prays to God, even though I'm not that religious but I don't care*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> We haven't gotten a purge in AGES. *prays to God, even though I'm not that religious but I don't care*


Your post offends me. >:[


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the purge?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got to 3,500 clicks which earnt me 5,000 points today =D and bought a secret key for just over 18,000 points.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay. You came back 

Yay 15 more achievements


----------



## Nigel (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what luck! I already have an onix at lvl 100 and a geodude I was training up in my party!


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky duck. 

But they are all crap ones.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bleh, well I hope I can get some rare eggs eventually... if any are breedable would be a nice present 

Other wise this seems like one of those things that starts off incredibly slow... gonna be a while until I can get the guys I want.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hehe... clicks?


----------



## Nixie (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> hehe... clicks?


Done! and I finally worked out which berry gives what flavour!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ooo how do you hatch I have one ready now...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ooo how do you hatch I have one ready now...


Click options, then it should say "Hatch Egg".


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found it  awesome.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please;












Also the corruption orb in my sig leads to party.

Look! The Pokii's Rage achievement Badge is so cute


----------



## Nigel (Jan 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shellder boy!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do people find MissingNos so much?
and i got my Easter Lopunny at last <3 its my team mascot now


----------



## John102 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big><big>*ATTENTION:*</big></big> We are holding a bid for John's Dracowymsy! The starting bid will be 1000 TBTB, and the bidding will end on January the 31st 8:00pm server time. If you would like to bid for this simply post that you would like to bid for John's Dracowymsy, and post your amount. 

Go to my shop if you want to bid for it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.

Is this stupid Shellderboy a joke?

Look at it's cuteness


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah my torkoal is level 100


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was a Absol in level 100 in the shelter and I got it =D


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Attention duelists!  My hair is extremely pointy, and my eggs want love!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did anyone get a shellder boy from the massive drop? They were all in the shelter and lab. Can't find any though.  Think they've all gone.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Did anyone get a shellder boy from the massive drop? They were all in the shelter and lab. Can't find any though.  Think they've all gone.


No luck for me either. But I've seen profiles with three to four of them. >_<


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> FINALLY!!


Can you breed me one? And congrats on getting a ShedlerBoy and a Wymsy egg!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY
I missed several shellderboys and Wysmy eggs too.
I'll start breeding them when I get another one.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed one not so long ago. An SB that is.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got another one!


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Jaw drops*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's hoping they're a breedable pair!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*facepalm*

Greeeeeat ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oooo I would like rare breeds if able... but I got not much to give back


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> oooo I would like rare breeds if able... but I got not much to give back


Me and John have a shop in the TBT Market place


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's Shellderboy's egg description?


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Something like; a Purple egg with an odd fist pattern on it. It's incredibly tough. Or atleast something along those lines.
This exactly;

"A purple egg with a giant fist on the front. It's surprisingly tough."


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Something like; a Purple egg with an odd fist pattern on it. It's incredibly tough. Or atleast something along those lines.
> This exactly;
> 
> "A purple egg with a giant fist on the front. It's surprisingly tough."


Thanks.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 'cause Nigel has like 5


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Woohoo!*


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> *Woohoo!*


congrats.
And I missed an SB because I saw a tangela.


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what 2nd prize was.
"Prize 8 (1): Shiny Voucher (any egg, shiny)"


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Look what 2nd prize was.
> "Prize 8 (1): Shiny Voucher (any egg, shiny)"


Eh.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So Pokii was the one who had Cloysterman, eh?
Looks like he's got an Arceus now.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> So Pokii was the one who had Cloysterman, eh?
> Looks like he's got an Arceus now.


*Guesses password for Pokii's account*


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/contest
You can barely see mine 'cause all the others have a platform...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


Try to find him.</div>


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/contest
> You can barely see mine 'cause all the others have a platform...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I found it ages ago.


----------



## Orange (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New novelty.







Any ideas?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> New novelty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VALENTIMES.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> New novelty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valentine Luvdisc. Too obvious. Wait a minute...SHELLDERBOY?!?!?WTF Now for Clampgirl.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*GASP*

One of the events is titled "Delicious Pudding."

Ditttttoooooooooooooo!?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> *GASP*
> 
> One of the events is titled "Delicious Pudding."
> 
> Ditttttoooooooooooooo!?


nom nom


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> *GASP*
> 
> One of the events is titled "Delicious Pudding."
> 
> Ditttttoooooooooooooo!?


Delicious Pudding is Slime Slugma.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they be given out in an event? Theres lots of them.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG SHELLDERBOY EGG


----------



## Nigel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Deoxys voucher =D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Deoxys voucher =D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Danm


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Deoxys voucher =D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh sexy. Click please.
1. Yay new event thread.
2. Obvious the egg it a luvdisk (But it might be a trap)
3. Bought Shelter Pass.
4. The new Account Upgrades aren't *great*.
5. Delicious Pudding: Yes it may be a ditto. Sicne it is sexy and cute and lovely like a pudding... But I was thinking something like a Rare candy (Just a twist not an egg for an event) Since it is valentines day. And it makes a Pokemon level 100? Idk
6. Yay I can get all Pokemon (But small distribution)
7. If Delicious Pudding is Ditto and I don't get I will suicide.
8. I'm done. Nope. Found something suspicious...
9. IMPORTANT EVENT NOTES
- No, you do NOT have to be online at the time I am sending out eggs. That's the beauty of this method.
- These eggs do NOT show up in the Lab for the event. They are SENT OUT RANDOMLY. *A separate post will be made within this thread if anything of the event will be released into the Lab.* This is new? Isn't it?
10. Just felt like making a 10th point. It's a Milestone for me


----------



## Yokie (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes! I found a Rayquaza egg!


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Yes! I found a Rayquaza egg!


Good work. Lab or Shelter?


----------



## Yokie (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lab. My first legendary!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. So what does everybody think about my Delicious Pudding idea?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Delicious pudding is slime slugma. Its what wysmy named her SS's.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get a Missingno ?


----------



## Orange (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've seen 4 treasure chests so far and they were all red. I missed 1 but the other 3 were Magma Rocks. It's like I'm attracting them...


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shelter stalking is doing nothing for me.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> How do you get a Missingno ?


When using the site you mgiht see a picture of a little man underneath the header. Click him, and a MissingNo. egg will appear in your party. Unless you are on a page which allows you to get rid of Pokemon. Eg: Daycare PC, Walker etc. Or have no free space in your party.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Delicious pudding is slime slugma. Its what wysmy named her SS's.


See? Told you so.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be possible for you to give us a Screenshot of this? Since i want to get a MissingNo and wanna know where to look.
Also I worked out the 'mystery events' thingy:-
When it hits max you get:
x1.5 to interactions and Maturity
25% discount in shop
(i think chances of getting items increases)
Thats all i got atm tbh.
Anyone else found anything to do with this?

Also Click my Mascot to get to my eggz

(in my siggy)


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes under this;

All interaction point increases and maturity gains are presently increased by


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YEYEYEYYEYEY ASASDNASBH.


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> YEYEYEYYEYEY ASASDNASBH.


YOU FINALLY GOT ONE!


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> YEYEYEYYEYEY ASASDNASBH.


ZINFANDEL GOGOGO.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> YEYEYEYYEYEY ASASDNASBH.


My friend from ACC bred that.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm going to nickname it something epic/awesome


----------



## Nigel (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'm going to nickname it something epic/awesome


DracoRockman
SirDraco
SirWysmy


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But eets a girly girl dragon


----------



## Nigel (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DracoMiranda


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'm going to nickname it something epic/awesome


Now Bidoof doesn't have to make a Rockman's Rage Achievement.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm slowly building my army of blubbies! >


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't even know why I still go on this. xD
http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol,
DAMN PEOPLE I KNOW GETTING D-W EGGZ D:
I lost a Winter Vulpix AND a Zergoose egg coz of my laggy ass pc when i was stalking >/
My Team has two fossils and some other stuff :/
ALSO ALSO
What does a chimchar egg look like? Im going for the last Professer achievement


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gonna release 3 Easter Bunearies right now.


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> YEYEYEYYEYEY ASASDNASBH.


Good work Rocky (Do you mind if I call you Rocky? Either way I still am) Now since you said 'I'm not posting until I get a Wymsy' I expect you to post here more ofter xD

And did the W on the egg shrink?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a glitch on GPXplus but you might ewant to hurry before they fix it.
Log out, then go to your party and click the egg/Pokemon you want to hacth (I suggest hold down CTRL to open up more tabs) Then click "Warm The Egg" on each tab (Whilst logged out) And each time you do this, the egg gets maturity Damn they fixed it. But I got Likitung from 49 Maturity to over 1,000 No still there because I did it on Magnimite when it had 3,000ish and now is ready to hatch


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You may call me Rocky. Whatever works for you.
Just not Rocko.

Wymsy is almost out ... just 4k maturity!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He still should.

"Rockman's Rage.
- Get a Dracowymsy egg."

DOUBLEPOSTED


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote that you clicked my eggs and ill do the same to urs


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot, hatched Slime Slugma!





Click.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How can I actually get good eggs? I don't know what eggs have what in, but I can tell most in the shelter are like Bidoofs, Volbeats etc. :/

Help anyone?


----------



## Conor (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haven't been doing this egg business since June 
Clicks would be appreciated.


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> How can I actually get good eggs? I don't know what eggs have what in, but I can tell most in the shelter are like Bidoofs, Volbeats etc. :/
> 
> Help anyone?


Check the lab, and keep checking the shelter, rare eggs appear occasionally. 

My Miltotic and Spheal are sex-crazy, so there should be a lot of Feebas eggs in the shelter.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kk lol, but how do I know which eggs are good? :O


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to claim them, you can't tell if they're rare in the shelter.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I JUST MISSED A FREAKING HO-OH

EDIT: YEAH WYMSY EGG


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Need people to click this one egg, I want to get a Rotom already. I can't stand having it in my party.

Never mind. xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HO-*censored.2.0*

FOUND A SILVER WING


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> HO-*censored.2.0*
> 
> FOUND A SILVER WING


Hoe *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I try for Lugia?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> HO-*censored.2.0*
> 
> FOUND A SILVER WING


USE IT


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alright, I'll try to get Lugia.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got it.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Got it.


How do you just try to get Lugia?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Silver Wing and used it in the Lab.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, how'd you get that?
Also, to get good Pokemon, do I just choose lucky looking eggs, let them hatch, and if they're not good,, abandon them?
Sorry for so many questions, but I'm new to this


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Got it.


Yayyy.

EDIT: Zerxer clicked me even though I'm not in the congregation anymore.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get summon items from small treasure chests that appear on screen.

If I were you, I'd look for eggs that look out of the ordinary.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.

Are the eggs I have right now good?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Marcus, you currently have common Pokemon.
Would you like me to tell you what they are?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus, you currently have common Pokemon.
> Would you like me to tell you what they are?


Ok, please do 

I have 1 Rare, that's my pride Venasaur


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your eggs:

Buneary, Meditite, Oddish, Scyther, Buizel.
In order as they appear.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Your eggs:
> 
> Buneary, Meditite, Oddish, Scyther, Buizel.
> In order as they appear.


Ahh, ok, thanks.

How can I get rid of eggs if I don't want them?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can choose the "Abandon" option in the "Options" menu.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked and there is no abandon as per usual :O


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Then you must wait because it seems you have already Abandoned a Pokemon.


----------



## MygL (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone knows what my eggs are going to be oooo


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MygL said:
			
		

> Anyone knows what my eggs are going to be oooo


Bagon, Mawille, and either Volbeat or Illumise (don't remember which is which).


----------



## MygL (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

mmm Volbeat or Illumise, whichever of those two I dont like them so Im going to abandon it, are there Jirachis?


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote that you clicked and ill do the same to pokemon or dragons


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MygL said:
			
		

> mmm Volbeat or Illumise, whichever of those two I dont like them so Im going to abandon it, are there Jirachis?


Very rare.



 First Hatched Shiny. =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MygL said:
			
		

> mmm Volbeat or Illumise, whichever of those two I dont like them so Im going to abandon it, are there Jirachis?


Very rare.



 First Hatched Shiny. =D

|< Wtf double post.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do you get your eggs from?

Whenever I look in the shelter, it's always the same crummy looking eggs :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> MygL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the same shiny I got.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darn it.

I want a Metal Coat but I don't have enough points.


----------



## Orange (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Guest (1097)*

Hehe.


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Darn it.
> 
> I want a Metal Coat but I don't have enough points.


Lul, I just sold one of mine.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> *Guest (1097)*
> 
> Hehe.


I wouldn't, admins can see clicks and would able to tell your abusing a loophole.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loophole?

Ohh yer. LBC loves me 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me - Sorry if I just caused a scene about nothing... Here goes.

I usually click my eggs twice (If I want one to hatch quicker) So I log off and clicked my eggs whilst logged off. But when erver I did this before. It woulnd't let me click it more than one whilst logged off But yesterday (In my time. but today in Sever time). I could click them as many times as I wanted whilst logged off. (And the maturity went up) And I admit I did this, but only to test my theory so I could report it.

So I don't know if this is something that has been there for ages. And it just didn't work before (Or if it has already been reported and has ben fixed whilst I was sleeping) Just thought I should let somebody know.

And again sorry if this is just a waste of time. And for making a scene.
Hopefully this isn't a waste of time.

LBC - Thanks for pointing this out to me. I was a minor mistake I made when I added in the stuff for the Odd Incense the other night. dry.gif


Me - Good. It wasn't me being me. So I'd assume the site will be down for a while?
And that's why I didn't say it in the topic since I didn't want users to do it.

LBC - Nope, I've already fixed it. There were just two lines of code that were in the wrong order, so it was really an extremely minor issues.

And thanks for not mentioning it in public, it's good that something like that wasn't exploited.</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
I'll click back later.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'M BACK.

Hi.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

>


Isn't that the clone you're missing?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'M BACK.
> 
> Hi.


=OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HUB!!! I MISSSSSSED YOU!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HELL YUS! IN URS FACE SILVERSTORMS!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> HELL YUS! IN URS FACE SILVERSTORMS!!


Hell yes. In your face everyone wiht out a Wymsy egg


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I missed a Manaphy egg ...

Ah well, could care less


----------



## Nigel (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I think I missed a Manaphy egg ...
> 
> Ah well, could care less


you could care less means you care


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little man and Manaphy egg are too common. I suggested in the thread to sell them and they appear in the backroom lol


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sick of Wymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't want Manaphy.

It's my least favorite legendary.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 

 

 <meh tree little buddyz


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click.

Are Slime Slugma's rare?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Click.
> 
> Are Slime Slugma's rare?


Yes.


----------



## muffun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Zergoose egg. I just need 4 of every novelty.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I got a Zergoose egg. I just need 4 of every novelty.


Zergoose sucks.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care. It's still a novelty.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Novelties suck once Shellderboy was released.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's your opinion.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this Novelty from the Feb event woll make it bigger.
I have lots of clicking to do. But i'm too lazy lol

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ruki* (1/0), MisterMex* (4/0), YYsama* (5/0), Angelish (5/0), Liliac* (5/0), Katastrophic Kiwi* (5/0), LaDeDa* (5/0), Jawded (1/0), Dark Side (5/0), Zekushion (5/2), Haileyjo* (6/6), Guest (311), CrackFace (6/0), BalumixBiffle (6/4), xo Rebecca xo* (5/0), Yurii (5/0), Feliks Lukasiewicz* (5/5), Noctis* (5/0), Reaperflora (1/0), kosmic (5/5), Arceus thrasher (5/0), alli* (5/5), nigel91* (9/10), Probopass* (4/0), raffprta (4/0), runeseeker79* (3/0), nyc (3/0), Marshal Tilka (3/0), Tyranisaur (3/0), Tara chThane* (3/0), Taren* (5/0), Uzumaki Hokage (1/0), Hinata Hyuuga (3/0), Mephistopheles (3/0), Woodlouse (5/0), ShiroYume (5/0), kobwad* (5/0), Princess Jasmine (5/0), Mentali (5/0), Train Heartnet (5/0), Hella (5/0), Optimus Prime (5/0), cybersonic233 (5/0), Holly164 (5/0), Glitter (5/0), kaelanlevesque (4/0), vargaviktor (5/0), Kaileena (1/0), Kyu (5/0), Sir Rockman (3/1), Meiroh Tsukichi (5/0), Jessiexzx* (5/0), Chinchillazilla* (5/6), Becka Minato* (5/0), Sike Saner (5/5), Fredluver (5/0), Chaowzee (5/0), rklover (5/0), nook (5/0), ITSsam23* (5/0), Tess060 (5/0), Shiratori no Jun* (5/4), Toda* (5/0), Tutti (5/0), Wishful Jirachi (3/0), Jigsaw (1/0), ChaosDevils* (2/0), Paranoia* (2/0), Ischade (3/0), Saki234* (3/0), Darrenb17* (3/0), cygnus henry (3/5), TsukiChan (3/0), Confusious* (3/0), eemee* (3/0), Cheesy (3/0), Phibby* (3/0), Silversoul (3/0), FFW (3/6), ColaKat* (2/0), darlimondoll* (3/0), Draknir* (2/0), Your Stalker* (2/0), Ghost of Starscream (2/0), Panda14616* (2/0), eddiexelite* (2/0) </div>


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then...don't. Reset's starting. Get ready to stalk the shelter and/or shop.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purges never happen anymore,

And we don't need to stalk the shop. Since the counter reached critical mass and the backroom is closed..


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a phione =D


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all 

Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

People fall for my traps  I never click back (Unless I think you're awesome)


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You are Evil how does that old missingno man look?


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like and old man underneath the header.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No. It looks like an old man.
But there is one on google I will find that for you.

Here it is; http://media.photobucket.com/image/GPX%25252B%20Little%20man/dragonap/OddMan1.png


----------



## Nigel (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Theres one in my sig


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Theres one in my sig


Lol silly me.

And I see your anonymousness


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

February 14: It is a mystery (I'D LIKE TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT EVENT EGG) - 10000 clicks
February 15: Darkrai - 7000 clicks
February 16: Delicious Pudding - 6000 clicks
February 17: Moltres - 5000 clicks
February 18: Small redistribution etc. - 30000 clicks

Delicious Pudding!?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> February 14: It is a mystery (I'D LIKE TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT EVENT EGG) - 10000 clicks
> February 15: Darkrai - 7000 clicks
> February 16: Delicious Pudding - 6000 clicks
> February 17: Moltres - 5000 clicks
> ...


Ditto obviously.

If it's a Slime Slugma I'll strangle myself.


----------



## muffun (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




New'un. Click as well as the others.




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> February 14: It is a mystery (I'D LIKE TO GET MY HANDS ON THAT EVENT EGG) - 10000 clicks
> February 15: Darkrai - 7000 clicks
> February 16: Delicious Pudding - 6000 clicks
> February 17: Moltres - 5000 clicks
> February 18: Small redistribution etc. - 30000 clicks



Delicious pudding is delicious


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

quote you clicked my dragon eggs and ill click your pokemon and dragons if you have them ;D


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Slime Slugma.
Wymsy's first SS was named Pudding.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> HELL YUS! IN URS FACE SILVERSTORMS!!


I don't think he still cares/does this anymore.

Lmfao.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Then I have to get 10k interactions before Feb 14th.

I don't want Darkrai OR another Slime Slugma.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know if you have to click stuff or whatever to get a Treasure Chest or Little Man or whatever?
'Cuz I'm just running a script on FF that's refreshing the random user page every second to see if I can get one.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you have to click stuff or whatever to get a Treasure Chest or Little Man or whatever?
> 'Cuz I'm just running a script on FF that's refreshing the random user page every second to see if I can get one.


Does that script click eggs as well?
Also Little Man is found on the Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Blue Orb. 
Which legend can you summon with that?

Okay never mind, got it already.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mixture of both I like to think.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's just luck.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks please!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the Rayquaza and click my eggs


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you have to click stuff or whatever to get a Treasure Chest or Little Man or whatever?
> 'Cuz I'm just running a script on FF that's refreshing the random user page every second to see if I can get one.


Since no one seems to be answering, and I haven't gotten jack squat yet, I think it might be a yes.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Back from sleepover, going to go click back now.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x. Reset's happening. *Prays to God that there will be a purge*


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone did answer actually.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">About me:
I have played Pok


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine please there new! just started.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good about time. This thread is dying and getting boring..


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good about time. This thread is dying and getting boring..


No.

Click me.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AWWWWWWWWWW

I just missed a dracowymsy egg !


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked all the eggs of the people who clicked mine if i missed yours tell me.

Also please click.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need clicks people, want to see what a few of my eggs are


----------



## Orange (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Forms: _Deoxys (Attack form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Defense form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Speed form) - After waiting 5 days._

I thought he couldn't change forms...


----------



## Orange (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Need clicks people, want to see what a few of my eggs are


Want me to tell you?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Forms: _Deoxys (Attack form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Defense form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Speed form) - After waiting 5 days._
> 
> I thought he couldn't change forms...


 >_< 

Rape click my Lugia egg.


----------



## muffun (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rape click my Lugia egg.


....



Click.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Forms: _Deoxys (Attack form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Defense form) - After waiting 5 days. Deoxys (Speed form) - After waiting 5 days._
> 
> I thought he couldn't change forms...


They can easily.


----------



## Orange (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get why they have different eggs then...


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggdex stuff.


----------



## Orange (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its egg entry still has question marks for some reason and its Pok


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok then Orange, please do tell me


----------



## Orange (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok then Orange, please do tell me


Seviper, Elekid, Skorupi (I think), Tangela, Houndour and Starly


----------



## Marcus (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, thanks a bundle


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh. It's Skorupi


----------



## Nigel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

rockman, you only clicked two of my pokemon >= (


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> rockman, you only clicked two of my pokemon >= (


I cliked them all


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> rockman, you only clicked two of my pokemon >= (


sorry, im only human


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone happen to have the sprite of the black chest? Or know where I can find one? never mind. Found one.


----------



## xoDillonxo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon eggs please, ill click ur pokemon, and my dragons are going to hatch!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click Lugia egg pl0x


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs please, I have a bunch of rares I recently got


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do you want me to say what pokemon your eggs are


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Orange,Tom,Rockman,Muffun,Marcus. I clicked and fed all the pokemon or eggs you had please click mine back

Thanks


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Orange,Tom,Rockman,Muffun,Marcus. I clicked and fed all the pokemon or eggs you had please click mine back
> 
> Thanks


Favour returned.

Question: How to you add to your Journal? :O


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy it or do you mean write in it?

just click on it and start typing i have never used it so idk


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click party and write in the box under your pokemons


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There is no box there :/

Can someone tell me who actually has a journal please


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have one I take a screenshot.


----------



## Jarrrad (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click my eggs please, I have a bunch of rares I recently got


castform


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah boi, my Castform owns all


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click your party and then something like this will appear:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Then write in the little text box there.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm, I don't have a box like that, do you have to click anything after Party? :O


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No are you sure you have the journal and you are logged in?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found an egg with this descirbtion in the Lab:

'A Plain pink egg, Not exactly the most unique ever...'
What is it?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> No are you sure you have the journal and you are logged in?


How do you get the Journal?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look in the Shop <<;


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, you have to buy one.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lugia hatched.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well done!

On that note, clicks please


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*stalks shelter*

Fillfall, you might want to put that in a spoiler ...


----------



## JamesBertie (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a cubone in the shelter


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved Shellder!

Click.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish I could find an item lying around ...


----------



## JamesBertie (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wish I could find an item lying around ...


I wish i could find a legendary  in the shelter..


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just missed a Cresselia in the shelter! ;___;

*censored.3.0*.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> JamesBertie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, happened to me loads of times


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd like a new legendary/novelty egg.
But not too badly.

I'm happy with what I currently have.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wish I could find an item lying around ...


At least you found the Chest.
I've never seen anything. Not a Little Man, Manaphy Egg, or Treasure Chest.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be patient.
You'll get your chance.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never seen ANYTHING good EVER in shelter or on page or anything.

To breed do you need same Pokemon opposite gender?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish I could get another chest or something ...


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wish I could get another chest or something ...


You just had one!!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey guys, sorry for not being on for SO long! My computer had issues. (my account, actually) You see those eggs? click them, or else I kill you with my recently received Rocket Launcher.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JamesBertie said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got it easy,
I missed a Rayquaza egg coz my team was full ;_______________;
I filled my team and gonna leave it for a night
Click the Rayquaza to get to mai team


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said "or something"

:/


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I found an egg with this descirbtion in the Lab:
> 
> 'A Plain pink egg, Not exactly the most unique ever...'
> What is it?


A plain bright pink egg. It doesn't seem like the most unique thing ever...

Very close too a Mew


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lots of pokemon hatched already in the shelter Boom Baby!!


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you summon eggs? :/


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Summon eggs?


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

^

http://gpxplus.net/info/Zwx0ZwZ5AD

Look at "Timeline" for this egg.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah it hatched!


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You need an orb, or a summoning item which you have to find yourself, or buy in the secret shop.


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Yeah it hatched!


.....

*Timeline*
<big><big><big><big>Egg Summoned</big></big></big></big>
Jan. 25th '10 at 3:12 PM

How do you summon eggs?


----------



## muffun (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> You need an orb, or a summoning item which you have to find yourself, or buy in the secret shop.


Thanks.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How did i get a thunderstone


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> How did i get a thunderstone


You buy it or get lucky.

RAEG Stupid EBs. I can't get a breeding pair for anything to save my life.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the Magical Rayquaza in the spoiler to reach mai eggz.
Also is anyone else getting anything decent? I seem to be seeing some AWESOME pok


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The last good thing I got was Latios in shelter a couple of days ago.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it just showed up in my inventory and i did not even click on it or find it


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you got a Missingno?


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Click the Magical Rayquaza in the spoiler to reach mai eggz.
> Also is anyone else getting anything decent? I seem to be seeing some AWESOME pok


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you did buy it but you dont remember?
Either that or someone else bought it (does anyone else go on your pc while you go for a break or w.e?)


----------



## Nigel (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably got it from an achievement.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol im getting clicks from random people and i hate it because i have too click back!

And i sold my thunder stone and bought a fashion case even though i won't use it  <_<


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Deoxys. Not shiny =(

Haven't had a shiny in aaaages!


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my pokemon i will try too click back after school i have to go in 30 minutes


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stalking shelter for Shellderboy ...


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> please click my pokemon i will try too click back after school i have to go in 30 minutes


Please stop posting "Click mine". You only need to post it once a day.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Stalking shelter for Shellderboy ...


Breeding shellderboys in hope for a male. All my females will be released to shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Shelldergirl
Cloysterwoman.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time i have said it today >_<


----------



## muffun (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Hatched Deoxys. Not shiny =(
> 
> Haven't had a shiny in aaaages!


Haven't had a shiny at aaaallll. D;


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've said it 3 times today.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've only hatched 19 eggs...


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'll get some eggs soon :V,first i gotta find the site....


----------



## muffun (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

would some one click my eggs please my name is http://gpxplus.net/user/Phantom+of+the+shadows thanks


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Rayquaza will fly you to my eggs!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i clicked your eggs and fed your pkmn Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ninetales of ninetails said:
			
		

> would some one click my eggs please my name is http://gpxplus.net/user/Phantom+of+the+shadows thanks


Clicked all of yours


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No use clicking me.
I'm too lazy to click back ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap.

I should try raising that 7k to a 10k ...

IGNORE THE POST I JUST MADE.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol ok...


----------



## Marcus (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Also, what are those red and black eggs I have two of.

Finally, how often do you see legendary and very rare eggs in the Shelter, and is there a site to see which eggs hatch into what?


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked all


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please. Also, what are those red and black eggs I have two of.
> 
> Finally, how often do you see legendary and very rare eggs in the Shelter, and is there a site to see which eggs hatch into what?


1. Be patient, you'll see something soon.
2. That's considered cheating.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please. Also, what are those red and black eggs I have two of.
> 
> Finally, how often do you see legendary and very rare eggs in the Shelter, and is there a site to see which eggs hatch into what?


They are Torkoal


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, or I will kill you slowly and painfully.

jk, but click them.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kamiko, I've got a vampire bebbeh with your name on it.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Kamiko, I've got a vampire bebbeh with your name on it.


orly?

since when? What do you want for it?


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really need anything. Can you get on the dc IRC on irc.technoized.com?
Channel name is dc.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on it.


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw i think i cheated one time Damn


----------



## John102 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, an event pokemon is being distributed.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Yay, an event pokemon is being distributed.


Yay my teams full xD
Also have you sold your DW?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IDC I AM DOUBLE POSTING!
COZ I GOT MY FIRST EVER DRACOWYMSY!
IN EGG FORM!!!!



you are obliged to click this egg <3
Also i saw in its Heritage theres a SHINY Dracowymsy?! Kooooooooooooool<3


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

congratulations!

Click pl0x


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone else but me get the Pokii egg?


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

pokii ???


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> pokii ???


It's a demonic black pinecone.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no, How do you get it?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got mine from the event.

:/

Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Witch event?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Witch event?


Pokii's birthday is today.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, had full party when they were given out =(
Oh well, at least they're breedable, its more fun to find on in the shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't really care about the February event now.
I have everything I want ...

EXCEPT DITTO.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I don't really care about the February event now.
> I have everything I want ...
> 
> EXCEPT DITTO.


That might be what delicious pudding is!


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can i still get one?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It better be.

I dun want 3 slimy slugmaz


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please. Also, what are those red and black eggs I have two of.
> 
> Finally, how often do you see legendary and very rare eggs in the Shelter, and is there a site to see which eggs hatch into what?


You have Spiritomb, Treecko, and 2 Torkoals.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> can i still get one?


If you have over 10,000interactions (check the event thread).
Also click mai eggz since i want my Dracowymsy to hatch


----------



## muffun (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Does anyone know what this is? I've seen quite a few today...

Click mah eggs.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what this is? I've seen quite a few today...
> 
> Click mah eggs.


I saw that in commander Wymsy's team.
Also i got a missingno :3 
a Dracowymsy egg and a Missingno... Whats next?! I cant wait!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky clicky please


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wut Pokii egg.
I feel speshul.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click the eggs, you know you want to . . . <


----------



## mariofreak! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTH  why do i have goldeen in my sig i don't even have one who has hjacked my account?

oh because i abandoned  it


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

P-p-p-Pokii?!?! I knew this day would come.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> P-p-p-Pokii?!?! I knew this day would come.


I had a feeling he'd get this on his b-day.

They're breedable so once mine hatches I'll breed it.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bagsies first bred pokii!
(Trade for a shellderboy?)


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll also breed mine once I've hatched it. Which, knowing me, won't be very soon.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel i clicked your team, can you click mine?
Also add me to your pal pad D: (im pyrozanryu lol).
I want my D-W egg hatched soon, its nearly at 50%.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got this furry egg, could anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> I got this furry egg, could anyone tell me what it is?


A Pokii.

Go to Pokii's party to see one.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What the hell is this?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> click the eggs, you know you want to . . . <


Can't resist...*clicks*


----------



## Yokie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A lot of people gets the Pokii egg. I want one too, hope they'll send me one. 

Click on the Rayquaza egg, you know... the green egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> What the hell is this?


Pokii. Breed me one and I'll breed you Shellderboy.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get the Pokii egg?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click them. now. or I shall kill you with this . . . bacon? o.o


----------



## Nigel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Found one in shelter =D


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Found one in shelter =D


wow. o.o


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Found one in shelter =D


Yey for you.

=3


----------



## Vooloo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone tell me what egg this is?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what egg this is?


ekans


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Nigel (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, look at my party, i think im hoarding


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why do I never get a legendary pokemon? I only got a phione  =(


----------



## Nigel (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Why do I never get a legendary pokemon? I only got a phione  =(


You haven't been a member long.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol, look at my party, i think im hoarding


I think you are


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













   plz click,i click back


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click the egg in my signature.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Click the egg in my signature.


Clicked.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
Click.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cliky the ones in my sig plox D:


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WINTER VULPIX GET

Two more breedable novelties to go.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x.

My sprite trainer leads to my party.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Wish Pokii had a gender.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*












My god please click my eggs! The Draco and Heracross are v. close to hatching!!!


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















click pl0x


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



?


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> click pl0x


John, hatch that black and white egg alreadeh.


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been der done dat.

Just bought a luck egg =D


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So many eggs! Dx


----------



## m12 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We gotta get these Bibarel to level 100. I need to make a fresh batch for my Bibarmy soon.

Clicks would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally bought a scope to see these damn daycare eggs ! I can finally breed like I want it !


----------



## muffun (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> ?


Lileep

Click, please.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





YES DRACOWYMSY HATCHED :]
Click her to go to my team


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I finally got a Dracowymsy egg !!! After 5 misses, I finally got my hand on it !


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I finally got a Dracowymsy egg !!! After 5 misses, I finally got my hand on it !


I got mine 1st time <3


----------



## Nigel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pokii hatched shiny!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> My Pokii hatched shiny!


Now go breed.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> My Pokii hatched shiny!


Coooly.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I enter the wymsy group? Or its useless ... what do we do in it xD


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Should I enter the wymsy group? Or its useless ... what do we do in it xD


You can get items from it.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look how many interactions John has today.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, then let me hatch my wymsy first and I will join it !


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Look how many interactions John has today.


Yeah thats pretty no life.I did atleast 1600 today !!!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm too lazy to click anyone back ...

SHAME ON ME.

SHAME.


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sure you would yell at me. Thats weird lol


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm snowed in today...there's not much I can do, did all my HW, finished reading Sidartha, so I had nothing else to do...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how can you do that much ??? is their a special apps ??? I use one but dont remember its name anymore... it opens all windows in a new windows directly....

whats its name again ???


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snaplinks.

It's complicated, but I can get 3,00 in an hour at least.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you dont need snaplinks anymore, theres a link in everyones party to open all pokemon in tabs.
Do you have any other ways of clicking fast John?


----------



## Nigel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bugger! Missed a ditto in shelter.

LOOK!
SigmaJargon released 4 ditto's today!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh wow.

Anyone doing that Mass Clicking thing? I can't get anything to work on my laptop, so right I'm not. =/


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a kyogre =D


----------



## John102 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## muffun (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got my Milotic to level 100!!!

Click, pl0x.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed several novelties. >:/ Click.


----------



## John102 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Missed several novelties. >:/ Click.


Ditto


----------



## Yokie (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Rayquaza egg is about to hatch! Click!


----------



## Conor (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my egg >


----------



## John102 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a tyrogue egg look like?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> What does a tyrogue egg look like?


One sec ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't find a pic but found the description:

A pink egg with an odd pattern on it. The pattern resembles a face.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click mine


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo's Suicune egg was bred? Whaaa-


----------



## Yokie (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a Easter Buneary in the shelter. 

Dang! I was so close getting a Winter Vulpix! DX


----------



## Nigel (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

seen the new novelty?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it called Tentacun- In fact, what is it called?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Valentine's Tentacool?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> seen the new novelty?


DELICIOUS JELLY.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o: i want that noa


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is it a achivement for the burmys/wormadams ?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ASDFAHDFKSDHFJDFHSJKFSDJHFJSGH
RED CHEST

What does a Red Orb summon?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> ASDFAHDFKSDHFJDFHSJKFSDJHFJSGH
> RED CHEST
> 
> What does a Red Orb summon?


Kyogre or Groundon.
Didnt you play Emerald/Sapphire/Ruby?


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> ASDFAHDFKSDHFJDFHSJKFSDJHFJSGH
> RED CHEST
> 
> What does a Red Orb summon?


Kyogre


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember that kind of stuff.

So, it's Kyogre? *looks for egg description*


----------



## muffun (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So that's what that is.

Click pl0x.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes.... 
GROUDON GET.


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Yes....
> GROUDON GET.


I TOLD YOU GUYS IT WAS GOUDON, SHEESH!


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, LISTEN TO HIM MORE OFTEN.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA >O
lol im hoarding Magikarps xD
#


Click DracoYuki to get to my team


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:I


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My army of Magikarp > All of your eggs.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> My army of Magikarp > All of your eggs.


Lol im kinda copying you with a Hoardingz of Magikarpz


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Time for Togepi season.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an Easter Buneary. :3


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gnome, your party leads to my party.

:I


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome, your party leads to my party.
> 
> :I


I've been meaning to fix that, one sec.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im going clicking crazy look
The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

Bobdapeach (1), Private Sean (2), Pokii* (6), mewpwn* (5), xXAshimusPrimeXx* (6), Mario1854 (6), cpuff94* (3), icedragon2008 (5), BrettBeastMode (3), Song of Ice and Fire* (6), BlackCherry93 (5), goamon* (6), keong* (5), Xeitan* (6), liich (4), Anime* (4), Patricks Acolyte* (6), Nicko (5), dragonsama* (5), kaibaaki (6), Pandemoniumfire* (6), watertrainer9 (4)


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Im going clicking crazy look
> The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:
> 
> Bobdapeach (1), Private Sean (2), Pokii* (6), mewpwn* (5), xXAshimusPrimeXx* (6), Mario1854 (6), cpuff94* (3), icedragon2008 (5), BrettBeastMode (3), Song of Ice and Fire* (6), BlackCherry93 (5), goamon* (6), keong* (5), Xeitan* (6), liich (4), Anime* (4), Patricks Acolyte* (6), Nicko (5), dragonsama* (5), kaibaaki (6), Pandemoniumfire* (6), watertrainer9 (4)


Clicking crazy?
You sir, have no idea what that means, do you?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Blegh. 
I wanna Corruption Orb so bad right now. My Groudon egg's taunting me.


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do I get eggs?
Do I have to pay for them?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Erin14 said:
			
		

> How do I get eggs?
> Do I have to pay for them?


No im too lazy too tell you Jack explain


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Blegh.
> I wanna Corruption Orb so bad right now. My Groudon egg's taunting me.


I have one :U


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Erin14 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anybody can help me???
How do I get eggs??
Do I have to pay for them?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Erin14 said:
			
		

> How do I get eggs?
> Do I have to pay for them?


ok...
You will have to  sign up for this website: http://gpxplus.net/
Then you have to pass the test (Test answers).
Your done!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha-ha /sarcasm Sorry 2 post twice in a row.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You join/


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't wait until the counter is done.


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really need clicks will you please click mine i will click back


----------



## Nigel (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I really need clicks will you please click mine i will click back


Stop spamming the thread.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked most everyone here I guess. Anyone know how to tell the difference between a Bidofo and Bidoof in the Shelter? Will it actually say Mystery Egg or will it say Bidoof Egg?


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Clicked most everyone here I guess. Anyone know how to tell the difference between a Bidofo and Bidoof in the Shelter? Will it actually say Mystery Egg or will it say Bidoof Egg?


Yeah it does.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah too?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have bidoof egg data, bidofo's will still say Mystery egg, unless you've hatched a bidofo before


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd like to get my hands on *that* Event Egg.

I actually would.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think i got 2 shinys idk if i do


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I think i got 2 shinys idk if i do


You would know if you had a Shiny because it would say _Shiny _____

And also the fact that you don't know if it's going to be shiny until it is hatched..


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched my Pokii.

Now to get my hands on a Dusk Stone ...


----------



## John102 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Hatched my Pokii.
> 
> Now to get my hands on a Dusk Stone ...


They're in the shop today, go buy one =0


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like I'm gonna breed Pokii now.

:3


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm gonna breed Pokii now.
> 
> :3


DO EET NAO. FOR ME.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right after my other Pokii egg hatches.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY'RE GENDERLESS.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:I

Doesn't mean they still can't mate with one another.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> Delicious fresh topic.
> 
> Anywho, we have changed breeding around a bit. As a result, I have typed up some new breeding notes.
> 
> *In order for two Pok*


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oooh, so no genderlessxgenderless.

Got it.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Oooh, so no genderlessxgenderless.
> 
> Got it.


ZergoosexPokii.

Nao.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn  missed a abandon pokii egg


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Also please click my eggs


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Abipom or whatever with Pokii.

._.
Goddamn I want a Corruption Orb. Freaking Groudon.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Breeding Abipom or whatever with Pokii.
> 
> ._.
> Goddamn I want a Corruption Orb. Freaking Groudon.


Lol they will love one another


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Yay WV reached Level 100.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked all of yours.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Clicked all of yours.


Hi, nice to meet you. My name is _*Nigel*_.

Remember this from yesterday?




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I really need clicks will you please click mine i will click back






			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Stop spamming the thread.



Take notes. It will help you in life..

Just since I feel mean not clicking yours Decided to click Venonat, since I want more interactions and refues to click full party. Especially since I can see you clicked them through GPX and you post 6 minutes after...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry i just like extra alerting its just my head.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Sorry i just like extra alerting its just my head.


Go on eBay and buy a new head. For memory they sell for like $20.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zergy is level 100 ...
Bah, what the heck.

And Jake, cut the crap.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyway, Pokii has what egg group(s)?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah 



EDIT im pretty lucky today:


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT im pretty lucky today:


Hmm. EB's are too common.

And ShellderBoy is ugly.
But I want one for my novelty collection. So congrats


----------



## muffun (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my DW
Also im hoarding Magikarps now xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Pokii


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Got another Pokii


I hate lucky people like you ....
I spent 3 hours stalking and got NOTHING at one point...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

IT'S BREEEEEEEDING.

Gots me 2 more Pokii eggs, but no Black Chest.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when people go on how lucky I am and how they shalter stalk and get nothing.

Beause I don't Shelter Stalk anymore. I just plow through the shelter for like 1-3minutes every 10-15 minutes now. And saw CO's EB's and Zergooses.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whose BAWWWW PIXELS?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Whose BAWWWW PIXELS?


Admiral Cereus.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, she clicked me.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

She's clicked me like 3 days in a row 

and saw another Pokii. But let somebody else take it.


----------



## m12 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got some new eggs. Clicks are appreciated.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Pokii egg. Reflex clicked in less than half a second.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's the click day: 
The following users are users with whom you have interacted, who haven't yet repaid the favour:

animalhuger (1), Shadowlord9k (1), Carin (1), Ryuzaki (1), Riifia (1), ashlovesmisty* (1), bellalulu (1), TamaFan* (1), Kake* (1), EnchantingOpheliac (2), Snip3rFire (1), Love Like Winter (2), BrettBeastMode* (1), leilukin (1), JasVerstoppen (1), sasukesharingan (1), Unzaza (2), Lenalee (1), GalladeKnight (1), xiggy kitty (1), Rafe* (1), Eylis (1), Evilgnom (1), ShimmerKat (1), Milo (1), mattmagician* (1), Commodore Jim (1), Chocolate Fudge Cake (1), Dachande2* (1), Oos (1), Picasso (1), Cool Zigzagoon* (1), Doodles (1), Jedi Ninja Wizard* (1), DigitalEon (1), Emerald Fox (1), Polyploidy (1), Kite Tsukra (1), ArcticStar (1), dark neko angel (1), Tamastargirl* (1), bobzilla (1), KHRPrinceTheRipper (1), kingdomheartfan11 (1), tid* (1), Amaruk (1), Winterbane (1), Ranahanahanahan (1), foxfox* (1), onedi28 (1), Dark Rhapsody (1), Frankie Lebron* (1), Lugi (1), LeilaCarina (1), Souru* (1), Anarcree* (1), ogum* (1), alliisara (2), Satonaka Chie* (1), Myou* (1), Rif* (1), duder5000* (1), catzeye* (1), EienCafe* (1), fnph* (1), MeeowNekoma* (1), Geggo* (1), MariaChen* (1), Captain Ukitake* (1), Noctunoir* (1), Omi* (1), dlove (1), darkfirenidoking* (1), Ludwig* (1), Sophitia* (1), Karire* (1), SwampertLover* (1) 

Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ONE CLICKER. :U


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

xD Had nothing to do


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol,
I am still hoarding Magikarps, spent all 6 shelter visits on them
And missed a MissingNo egg.
Ah well, i changed my D-Ws forme! Its now wintery


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

My Magikarp are breeding like rabbits! 
I feel sory for that elderly couple in the DayCare watching over them like hawks,,..

Yay Nigel got Latias,


----------



## Nigel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

heck yes! latios AND latias now! =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> heck yes! latios AND latias now! =D


Hmm. I posted that before you xD

And Nigel I now have 2 of your children


----------



## Nigel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol gratz

they grow up so quick. one minute they're shellderboys the next minute they're cloystermen!


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine can sit in the PC and never grow up *Laughs*


----------



## Nigel (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pokii is now pwnsome looking too!


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> My Pokii is now pwnsome looking too!


It looks like something from Dragon Cave >_>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> My Pokii is now pwnsome looking too!


*hits it with a Keyblade*


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pokiis are multiplying! 
I'm not sure what I'll do with them, though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> My Pokiis are multiplying!
> I'm not sure what I'll do with them, though.


Let me have them.

I'm running out of common shelter Pokemon. :< 

Click please? I need like one or two more clicks for my first egg.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally, something good.
Got a Lugia egg.

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked Luigi....

I mean Lugia xD

Clicked by BAWWW PIXELS 5 days in a row now


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs i will click back when i can.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Raped for the very first time!

*Users who have interacted with your Pok*


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys are so lucky, I never get anything good =(


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> You guys are so lucky, I never get anything good =(


I'm not lucky. All my Magikarp hatched. And I need them to breed like rabbits again!!

Pop out more eggs you stupid MagicFarts...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anybody get anything from Mephistopheles big drop? I got a shaymin =D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Anybody get anything from Mephistopheles big drop? I got a shaymin =D


when was this!?


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Anybody get anything from Mephistopheles big drop? I got a shaymin =D


No, but I got a kyogre, from this guys big drop on the 31st


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a squirtle clone.

w00t


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idea stealer. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anywho, I'm hoarding Togepis.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, I know this is a triple post, but live. I think we should make a thread that's a library of novelties. But I we do it, I'll need everyone's help.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Ok, I know this is a triple post, but live. I think we should make a thread that's a library of novelties. But I we do it, I'll need everyone's help.


I don't quite get it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could get the descriptions, egg sprites, and etc. So we know what to look for, for those who are new. And also it will help in the lab. And the group (Flying, humanshape etc.)


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, alright.
If we need Pokii stuff, I've got like 3 eggs on me now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will need a new thread probably. I'll go make it.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Winter Vulpix!

inb4someone likeJakesays"Toocommon"
>:l


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, *censored.3.0* the forums.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Okay, *censored.3.0* the forums.


Why? I made one post and everyone clicked my pokemanz.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the GTS - GPX forums.

I get warned for saying "oops, sorry."

*censored.3.0* all those damn *censored.1.3*s.
Except for Pokii.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Just got black chest + Corruption orb!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Looks for Bidofo*</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Just got black chest + Corruption orb!
> 
> ...


=O

Luckkkky~


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Just got black chest + Corruption orb!
> 
> ...


How come I never get lucky!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

MUST GET ANOTHER CHEST.

BLAARGHBAALBALLRGGH.


----------



## damariobrothers (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mine!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I have a Heartless Entei and you don't.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My first Little Man!
Missingno!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

finally


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> finally


Good work, they are so sexy! especially the Emo Shiny Version 

But I must focus on getting a Bidofo.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sexy furry winter vulpix ...

*snuggles egg*


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone give me a PrtScrn of the new site?


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This sucks how I can't access the new site thing sinc eI don't have 25,000 interactions...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate this new total interactions bullshat.

It's totally unfair.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel will post for us. I know ways to get around him


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oooh Nigel.

=3


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow, the new site looks awesome


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

screenshot:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=O

Whoa~

I really need to start clicking people more.

Thanks Nigel.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

theres a new feature called the underground. you need to buy an explorers kit for 750 to access it.
Im just gonna buy it. i'll let you guys know what it does.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bought the explorers kit, gonna check what the underground's like.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trainers with an Explorer Kit may send one of their Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Trainers with an Explorer Kit may send one of their Pok


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So after a while everybody can use it? And god dammit! Adopted a Wymsy egg!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Commander Wymsy's Journal said: said:
			
		

> I will keep summoning Latias and Latios eggs until I get a shiny of either. All regular ones are sent to the Shelter immediately after hatching.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I am just waiting till the midnight reset (or 5am reset here xD) since i want to get my 24th Magikarp


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Give a screenshot of the Poketch page and the explorer kit one.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Commander Wymsy's Journal said: said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I will keep summoning Latias and Latios eggs until I get a shiny of either. All regular ones are sent to the Shelter immediately after hatching.


Too bad I have 2 Pokii's and a Dcraowymsy egg...


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOL @ all the people that can't see the new site, it looks sexy.


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> LOL @ all the people that can't see the new site, it looks sexy.


Well you're nice...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Give a screenshot of the Poketch page and the explorer kit one.


I did on the previous page.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Bought the explorers kit, gonna check what the underground's like.


what explorers kit?


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're to much of a noob.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pissed* <small><small><small> <small><small>small]<small><small>(You are the n00b and a bunch of *****)</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>[/small]


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a lunar wing!!!

Sorry for double post!!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> I got a lunar wing!!!
> 
> Sorry for double post!!


USE IT NOW AND DON'T WASTE TIME.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How is E-K obtained?
<small><small><small>E-K= Explorers Kit</small></small></small>


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(You are the n00b and a bunch of *****)

Hmm. I'm admitting I'm a noob too. Because I don't have 25,000 interactions aswell


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow do you use it? (I know I'm a n00b for saying this)


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use it when nook goes offline. He told you to use it so you don't get it. Andhe gets it..


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im brb stalking lab xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want to access the new site!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aw The lunar wing went bye-bye...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I want to access the new site!


1. How do you?
2. WHERE CAN I GET EXPLORERZ KIT?!
3. cookies now


----------



## Nigel (Feb 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the announcement


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You have to have pver 25,000 interactions. For now. Soon it will be accessible for everyone.
2. Account Upgrade that comes when the new site is up.
3. No.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got the Lil' ol' man (at Last)
but i already have a MissingNo.
Oh well, hatch the egg and keep it Lol.
Also unlocked the Selective Hoarder achievement....only got an extra PC box


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsys Latios and Latias are in the shelter. Don't know how long ago they were released But they havn't been adopted. About 10 seconds too late!


----------



## m12 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My eggs have all hatched, I'm making wonderful progress on them. Clicks are greatly welcomed. I also have two questions. What does a Budew Egg look like? Also, how am I able to evolve and Eevee into an Espeon on here? Are there certain time limits for evolution?


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> My eggs have all hatched, I'm making wonderful progress on them. Clicks are greatly welcomed. I also have two questions. What does a Budew Egg look like? Also, how am I able to evolve and Eevee into an Espeon on here? Are there certain time limits for evolution?


Budew Egg: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And as for Eevee: use the Pokedex for evolution info.
*Evolution: *Vaporeon - If you have a Water Stone. Jolteon - If you have a Thunderstone. Flareon - If you have a Fire Stone. Espeon - Via happiness in the daytime. Umbreon - Via happiness in the nighttime. Leafeon - If you have a Leaf Stone. Glaceon - If you have a Shiny Stone.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wymsys Latios and Latias are in the shelter. Don't know how long ago they were released But they havn't been adopted. About 10 seconds too late!


Did you get one?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs thanks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I have 2 Pokii's and a Draco egg, thus. I can't see any legends/novelties in the lab/shelter.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that just meant you couldn't see legend/ novelty eggs.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pay 800 tbt bells for your draco.


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bid in the GPX thread. I can't release it until I have had it for 12 hours. (Which I havn't)

@ Nigel: I don't know if it means eggs or Pokemon lol.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


950 if you release it now xD


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can't release it for 12 hours.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is what it says in the underground for me:

The Pok


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haha Nigel it hated by his Pokemon!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><small>Stop rubbing it in <.<</div>


----------



## m12 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information. What is the target happiness for Eevee to evolve in terms of the number count?


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Not sure. But it will tell you in the drop down menu for your Eevee when it is ready to eveolve (Because it will be *bolded*)


----------



## m12 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see. That makes it much easier. Thank you once more.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It'll be like 200/200 for Happiness.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a rare bone (5,000) from the underground =D


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a reaper cloth do?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> What does a reaper cloth do?


Evolve Dusclops and change Dracowymsy forms.

Click mine?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks and clicked


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. Also, if any of you are needing Vulpix, I'm breeding them. Winter + Regular that is. Apparently I haven't had a Winter Egg yet and out of the 12+ I've released, only one regular Vulpix has been adopted.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

another question what does thunderstone do?


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eveolves some Electric Pokemon; Eevee --> Jolteon, Pikachu --> Raichu.

There might be more. Just not sure.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ok i thought it might evolve my pichu


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> ok i thought it might evolve my pichu


Pichu evolves through happiness.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh thanks


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Magikarpintheshelteralert!


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol found him but i already have six in my party lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Magikarpintheshelteralert!


Why do we need to know? They're coommon as, well. Hmm what's common??,,.. Ah-ha as common as, air.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol true.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

because someone might hoarding magikarps...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thats true too


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> because someone might hoarding magikarps...


Thanks but i have my box full of them 
>Finished hoarding for achievement last night<
All i got was an extra PC box..
I wanted more money D:


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i would be mad.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was annoyed, but i suppose i saved myself 6,000 points so yea


----------



## m12 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a Green Orb, and it lead me to a Rayquaza. I'm excited now. Clicks are welcomed.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Niiiiice!
Although kinda offtopic i know many people who post here entered my splicing competition!
THE VOTING HAS BEGUN!


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow my illumise and the volbeat i found in the shelter layed eggs weird


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Wow my illumise and the volbeat i found in the shelter layed eggs weird


Yeah.

Pokemon do that.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But i thought they had too be the same evoled form like for example pikachu pikachu not pikachu pichu


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh just seems weird but ok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys, look what I found while skimming through the site images on Firefox.






_A voucher for obtaining an egg.  This one allows any egg, and it is guaranteed to be shiny._

I did not make this up.

No, I do not own one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Guys, look what I found while skimming through the site images on Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was from winning the Dress-Up contest.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click!


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs.

Also
MYSTERY COUNTER HAS REACHED CRITICAL MASS! What happens next

All interaction point increases and maturity gains are presently increased by


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Even though i'm pissed off. I doubt i'll click anyone back (Except Nigel and John)

Released Dracowymsy egg.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please explain how this happened.
http://gpxplus.net/heritage/ZmVlAmL0Zt


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Please explain how this happened.
> http://gpxplus.net/heritage/ZmVlAmL0Zt



I guess it was one of the unknown parents.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokii is a demon pinecone therefore it is still a pinecone (Pineco is related to it)


----------



## Gallade526 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang this is still going on........... and i havnt been on here for like 6 months..............


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Dang this is still going on........... and i havnt been on here for like 6 months..............


Oh wow.

Hey there.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gallade526 said:
			
		

> Dang this is still going on........... and i havnt been on here for like 6 months..............


eggs about too hatch on school computer can't click back schools won't get a new internet explorer so i will click back when i get home but please click thanks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

God dammit. In the time I have been on GPX today. I have seen every novelty (Yes everyone, but Zombidofo) Except the stupid Bidofo I am after...


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/ZmV1ZmL0Zj

WHAT. THE. HELL.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

these are the fossil pokes


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> these are the fossil pokes


http://gpxplus.net/ZmV1ZmL2Aj

I get it now. What's the difference when they hatch anyway?


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy released Latios and Latia's not to long ago btw.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wymsy released Latios and Latia's not to long ago btw.


Adopted.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nugget
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from the underground.

wow, i've made over 10,000 points from underground. It's a gold mine! =p


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hi,
My god my eggs take to long to hatch....
Lol


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone have some Togepis I can have?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got my first rare egg!!!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Wymsy egg on purpose.

=D


----------



## Marcus (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How many hours of clicking does it usually take to get a novelty? I've never seen one yet.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> How many hours of clicking does it usually take to get a novelty? I've never seen one yet.


Shelter stalk.

Best way to get a novelty.


----------



## Marcus (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For how long though?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually ... 20 minutes or so.

You'll see one soon.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know when/how the fossil eggs were released?
I saw John had two.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Anyone know when/how the fossil eggs were released?
> I saw John had two.


you get them from fossils


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.
Wussat mean?

Also I got a Zergoose egg.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fossils you find in the underground. is the new site up for you guys yet too?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. D:


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When do you get the new site?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. It better be soon though, since they said a few days.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t!

just for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Johto Master 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 achievement and got a silver wing!


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> w00t!
> 
> just for the
> 
> ...


*Jealous*


----------



## Nigel (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well you have a corruption orb.


----------



## John102 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna know what I'm going to get when I get the kanto champion achievement. You don't get anything for just getting the badges D=


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A curroption orb without a Bidofo is like a cake without flour...

And You got a Ho-Oh.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah i found it in the lab without even using my rainbow feather.

was kinda a waste buying it in the first place, im gonna have to sell it again.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs. im mass clicking right now. 

izboy777* (6), TuathaDe (6), tima* (5), Izzy Swagg* (5), Vulpix* (4), duncan (6), kat in the box* (3), srsrox (6), k92w (6), DarkTiger151* (5), Master Terrador* (5), Tatriana (5), kiran489* (4), Ieva Kasku* (6), ethernal darkness (5), Big Bidoof* (3), Mirg (5), Sussie (6), synster gates (5), Master Houndoom* (6), 2downpoison (5), thenellt (5), Azedenkae (5), Symphonic Poetry (5), Epsilon* (6), RuneKnight* (5), SageParumMalum (6), leilukin* (5), Assassi (6), Dragonoob420 (5), EienCafe* (6), Nekokit* (6), Jack204* (6), Bobdapeach* (2), julias11 (4), smilehoney* (3), ryan777* (3), yiuhoilam* (6), Chosen91 (4), t a r a c h i (5), chirps* (6), TentenHime (5), brandon* (5), Minni* (5), CatsBane* (5), PrincessTilly2* (4), Flying Wigglytuff (5), TsukiChan (5), Runestar* (5), a Flock of Wingulls* (4), APTX4869* (6), Jack Frost* (5), fr3ak* (6), Yinji (5), riotnote (6), Dr Metallica* (6), PunkRockStarMob (5), Moochypooch* (6), XWonderlandXAliceX* (5), Sgt Xana* (4), ekwjdgksquf (5), Fruity* (6), Synx Itax* (1), Frodo* (5), Hyunbin* (6), kamatai (3), Ultimateth* (6), Rua* (6), 5ilVer* (6), Zeroro* (5), Milkaaaaaa* (6)


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Please click my eggs. im mass clicking right now.
> 
> izboy777* (6), TuathaDe (6), tima* (5), Izzy Swagg* (5), Vulpix* (4), duncan (6), kat in the box* (3), srsrox (6), k92w (6), DarkTiger151* (5), Master Terrador* (5), Tatriana (5), kiran489* (4), Ieva Kasku* (6), ethernal darkness (5), Big Bidoof* (3), Mirg (5), Sussie (6), synster gates (5), Master Houndoom* (6), 2downpoison (5), thenellt (5), Azedenkae (5), Symphonic Poetry (5), Epsilon* (6), RuneKnight* (5), SageParumMalum (6), leilukin* (5), Assassi (6), Dragonoob420 (5), EienCafe* (6), Nekokit* (6), Jack204* (6), Bobdapeach* (2), julias11 (4), smilehoney* (3), ryan777* (3), yiuhoilam* (6), Chosen91 (4), t a r a c h i (5), chirps* (6), TentenHime (5), brandon* (5), Minni* (5), CatsBane* (5), PrincessTilly2* (4), Flying Wigglytuff (5), TsukiChan (5), Runestar* (5), a Flock of Wingulls* (4), APTX4869* (6), Jack Frost* (5), fr3ak* (6), Yinji (5), riotnote (6), Dr Metallica* (6), PunkRockStarMob (5), Moochypooch* (6), XWonderlandXAliceX* (5), Sgt Xana* (4), ekwjdgksquf (5), Fruity* (6), Synx Itax* (1), Frodo* (5), Hyunbin* (6), kamatai (3), Ultimateth* (6), Rua* (6), 5ilVer* (6), Zeroro* (5), Milkaaaaaa* (6)


I'm rather certain over 80% of the users listed there don't even own a TBT account..


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wasn't asking for click backs, just showing us how many clicks hes done.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, anyway. Sorry for the "Wrong Impersination" Anyway, Pokii hatched. Still looking for that Bidofo though.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Oh, anyway. Sorry for the "Wrong Impersination" Anyway, Pokii hatched. Still looking for that Bidofo though.


Bunch of bidofo eggs in the shelter im looking for a turtwig eggs with is Surprisingly hard too find!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Bidofo are novelties of Bidoof and much rarer.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh thought that was a decoration lol


----------



## Nigel (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Oh how are they different?


Bidoof:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bidofo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The eggs look exactly the same


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey are ninetails rare i found it in  the shelter but it was taken


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes and no.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a turtwig eggs anyone got one?


----------



## Orange (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Meditite has been underground for two days. Did he ran out of oxygen?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> My Meditite has been underground for two days. Did he ran out of oxygen?


Wondering about that too with my Mewtwo. Silly thing must be lost.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Does anyone have some Togepis I can have?


Yes, I'm filling a box of them. But no you can't have them.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a Groudon without a Corruption Orb is like a cake without frosting.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicky Clicky


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can Pokemon still evolve if they're Lv. 100? I'm shooting for the Gym Badges but I want to know whether or not they can so if not, I can get some more eggs.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Can Pokemon still evolve if they're Lv. 100? I'm shooting for the Gym Badges but I want to know whether or not they can so if not, I can get some more eggs.


Yes.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched Missingno and Zergoose, going to try to do some of the Gym Leader achievements this weekend since I have nothing better to do.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the double post, but HOLY *censored.2.0* DRACOWYMSY GET.


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I've bred a zombidofo, or more accurately, a bidofo the became a zombidofo.

Oh, I also got a male winter vulpix, I finally have a perfect couple!


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, I've bred a zombidofo, or more accurately, a bidofo the became a zombidofo.
> 
> Oh, I also got a male winter vulpix, I finally have a perfect couple!


Don't rub in Bidofo. I've been looking for an egg for a few days!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw Bidofo 4 times.
I missed it :/
Also i'm trying to do the League badges.















Clicky


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hatched my second wymsy.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Hatched my second wymsy.


Are you going to release it?
If so i will buy it


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big>Must</big>.....Get.........Bidofo....


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> <big>Must</big>.....Get.........Bidofo....


If i get it i PROMISE to release it for you

<small><small><small><small><small>You just have to do a favor for me after</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahh. Don't bother. I'd hate for you to do that.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hate myself if i didnt give you it since i dont need it as bad as you do.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. If you release it. I wont bother to adopt it. So you'd be wasting your time.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that makes NO sense.
You want a Bidofo so i would release it for you and you'd ignore it?
meh your lose i suppose xD
anyway hope you get it soon Jake!


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone let me in on what you get for the "Selective Hoarder" and "Eneough Already" Achievements?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Can anyone let me in on what you get for the "Selective Hoarder" and "Eneough Already" Achievements?


Selective Hoarder is an Extra PC Box, I believe.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Can anyone let me in on what you get for the "Selective Hoarder" and "Eneough Already" Achievements?


Selective hoarder gives you another PC box.
And i think you'll get another one for the Enough Already one.
Idk i have yet to get Enough Already but i do have Selective Hoarder


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk. Just need 5 more of my Magikarps off-springs


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get 1,500 interactions in one day. Fiannly got it!

also what does Up-grade do?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Kk. Just need 5 more of my Magikarps off-springs


Lol
I nearly did the S-H and E-A achievements one after the other but i decided not to because of the amount of room i need xD
i might do it......really late on.

Are the January Achievements staying or do they go when the Feb ones come in?


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Get 1,500 interactions in one day. Fiannly got it!


Reward?


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Get 1,500 interactions in one day. Fiannly got it!


I've gotten 20k in one day before.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im just happy i got it

Also what does Up-grade do


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


evolves Porygon into Porygon 2


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the award for getting the Archy?


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like 150 points.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a fail xD
but i suppose your chances of getting it are like...

0


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Ripp.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What evolves a togepi?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> What evolves a togepi?


LOVE DEAR BOY LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love, love, love, love is all you need~


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

am I sencing a new novelty?

Several admins/mods on GTS have these symbol things


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> am I sencing a new novelty?
> 
> Several admins/mods on GTS have these symbol things


Why the hell would it be a novelty?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> am I sencing a new novelty?
> 
> Several admins/mods on GTS have these symbol things


No its the Most Recent sprite which the Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> am I sencing a new novelty?
> 
> Several admins/mods on GTS have these symbol things


It's a Gen. 5 pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a Pokemon?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS a pok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pokemon but I would not consider it a novelty.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did everyone but me find this out? Where do I find info on this!?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kotaku.com
IGN.com
Serebii.net
THE GAMER'S LOUNGE


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1600 pages o:


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah i got the first post in 1600!


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Checks Gamers Lounge*


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why? Also what does the purple scale do?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

NEED new website!!!*rips head off*


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got the new site it seems cool.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I got the new site it seems cool.


You've got 3k total interactions.

You need 25.

Liar.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol i know i thought someone would catch me.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Why? Also what does the purple scale do?


I think you can get a very rare pokmon....<---If wrong,please don't call me a n00b. I olly been a gpx for a month


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHH that pokewalker thing is awesome!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps head*


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please don't tell me you were wrong!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> please don't tell me you were wrong!


U went offtopic >.<


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres a pokewalker thing on gpx my seviper found it while in the pokewalker. and still the real one is awesome!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :throwingrottenapples:  Didnt you play the 3rd gen games? Namely the hoen saga?!

the 'Purple scale' he is refering to is the 'Deepseascale' used to turn a Clamperl into a Gorebyss.

Lol GPX keeps the same Ev. patterns as the games except you dont need to trade pok


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Also what does the egg look like. can you give me a link.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Also what does the egg look like. can you give me a ]*slaps head*
> http://gpxplus.net/shelter
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Got eggs here and see
> them.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The purple scale is a dress-up item...

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu obvioulsy didn't play the 4th generation the "Sinnoh Saga"

Ooo, snap


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh so your both liars lol


----------



## John102 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> The purple scale is a dress-up item...
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu obviously didn't play the 4th generation the "Sinnoh Saga"


Epic post.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I edited it to make it more epic


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does Razor Claw do?


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> What does Razor Claw do?


Hmm. Evolves either Gligar to Gliscor, or Sneasel to Weavile. I forget which. I looked in my Dex for you


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be both, I know Gligar/Gliscor uses the Claw for a fact, though.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thank you i thought it might help you find a shiny, A sharply hooked claw. It is a shiny silver colour.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> The purple scale is a dress-up item...
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu obvioulsy didn't play the 4th generation the "Sinnoh Saga"
> 
> Ooo, snap


Just saying for Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH as in the DRESS UP ITEM?
I was thinking he said 'Purple scale' as in Deepsea one.
Okay sorry Mario and w.e
also last post i put was meant for AGES ago but my laptop froze as i did the dishes xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reccomend you apolagise for calling people n00bs, when infact you are the noob.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i just made a slight error.
and i did already say sorry if you look.
And i knew mariofreak! was new to GPX and when he said 'Purple scale' i >ASSUMED< he meant 'Deepseascale'
Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant apolagising to AnimalCrossingcool. Not saying "Okay sorry Mario and w.e"


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God this is like NC Combats all over again *facepalm*

Sorry Animalcrossingfreak.

Okay now lets get back to GPX now.
CLICK MAI EGGZ and so forth


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This absolutely sucks! I've seen 5 Draco eggs, 2 of each clone, 7 EB's several Zergoose's. 1 Remorage, and 2 Crystal Onix's. But no Bidofo... And those numbers are correct. I wrote it on the table in pencil


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you need that many why?


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need any of them. Only a Bidofo to corrupt.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To the following users:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Fantasysky* (6), Silcar* (5), luvedragon (3), Arella9977 (5), Miss Lillian* (6), meli (4), Chimcharo (5), Jekkceo (3), nocta14 (5), deltacows1 (4), KAL (3), GreenLantern of Cybertron (4), Stagprince (4), I am Dexter (5), Conspiracy* (5), ronan2097 (4), DarkPyros (4), tie01* (6), Sovereign (3), Krill (6), romingchu (3), Thunder Thief (3), JDB1984 (5), Yumii (4), NARUTO UZUMAKI 9000 (5), Smirk5 (5), Darkrish (5), Pirate Pete (3), yamifushi kai (5), Miramisa (3), Pringer X (5), helloall (5), letitROCK (6), Lunar Fay (4), Jen the Glaceon* (4), Rodstar (6), Caedo (5), Shadowy crawly (5), Lily Lilac (5), Noctunoir (4), Scarred saint7 (1), Rchicken31 (5), m190049* (6), pikachufun24 (5), RollZero (6), Dyenasaur (6), frostscale (5), watertrainer9 (2), ArcanineGirl (5), Paeivi (6), Flint (4), Amnual Falenas (5), sky queen3 (2), MegaMaster (6), Lytleblueyes* (6), Merodii (5), Nero* (5), Traceur* (5), Infernette (6), Poseidon17894 (6), veggirl (6), Glaceon16* (6), Nyansunya* (6), Qyuarkrien (5), HugmanX (6), Moku (6), Silver Soul (4), pokemonbeauty (5), Lord Shyguy (4), Elisa (5), xxDementia (5), xdante619 (5), NasCromt (6), Warden (4), pokedude135 (6), rukato (5), daniels (3), Bad Romance (5), jmxxwty (5), Sardine (4), Opticgoo (3), Xene (4), helsinkilover (6), Metalkid1* (6), Max Ride* (5), Snowkit (5), Doc* (6), Cajanic (3), Matsu*censored.2.0*a (6), wwefan689* (6), hikuma (3), liich (5), Konkoa (5), Mamanator* (5), Atarial* (5), dragonangeldhs (5), Seppuku Momochi (5), Kanda (5), moonproxy11 (6), MondoTR (6), SoraAK* (6), Dumbledore Dies (4), youjin605 (5), Ryutana* (5), W o l f i e (5), AshFallenAngel* (4), Ashachu* (4), artikgato (6), arc (5), Aquerex (6), Aquatastic (5), Antarid (5), Annamarie (5), AnimeWolf* (1), brando99* (4), Zap Skiver (5), nani (6), Rosalyn* (5), dragonsama (5), Luimeril* (4), Sowa* (5), Vexen (6), Muyotwo* (6), ladymom (6), Jasmiin (4), Schwimm* (6), Fighting Trainer* (6), Nectaris* (5), alex554* (6), Sphinxy* (5), Salix* (5), altan (6), JelloJolteon2000 (5), mehitsme (6), CassieStarFox (6), latiaslover97 (4), Fate* (5), hellokittyaddiction* (5), megaman Z* (6), MakoHoshi* (3), PkMARIO* (5), ChrisG14 (5), brandon* (6), BrokenLatias (5), Melanie Ketchum* (6), Kita* (5), Pirate Murder (6), Kellan (6), Big Bidoof* (5), Khei* (5), Spring Ninetales* (5), Mr Bungle (5), mRtOp37* (6), Pyro Monkey* (5)</div>

I hate it when you don't click back.

/personal raeg


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
TuathaDe (6), tima (5), kat in the box (3), Master Terrador (5), Tatriana (5), kiran489* (4), ethernal darkness* (5), Big Bidoof* (3), Mirg (5), Sussie (6), synster gates (5), Master Houndoom (6), 2downpoison (5), thenellt (5), Azedenkae (5), Symphonic Poetry (5), RuneKnight* (5), leilukin (5), Assassi (6), Nekokit (6), Bobdapeach* (2), julias11 (4), smilehoney (3), ryan777* (3), yiuhoilam (6), t a r a c h i (5), TentenHime (5), brandon* (5), CatsBane (5), PrincessTilly2* (4), Flying Wigglytuff (5), TsukiChan (5), Runestar (5), Jack Frost (5), riotnote (6), PunkRockStarMob (5), Moochypooch* (6), XWonderlandXAliceX (5), Sgt Xana (4), Synx Itax (1), kamatai (3), Zeroro (5), Milkaaaaaa (6), katsykougra (6), GaConTapBay (5), Jessie Team Rocket Leader (5), ToGeKiSsZX (5), Askrya (5), trish the dish (5), JadedPheonix* (6), Machfoot* (4), Vicky Chai Tea (6), huy489 (5), Netbug009 (6), Hokerou* (5), nogi (6), bugu123 (6), Cleru (5), freestone (5), Wolfro (5), Prof Nexus (6), CAS (5), nigel91 (5), Forgiven (6), Aznluvaboi (5), Tsukkei (5), pokemon battler (3), memiya (4), iain651 (4), King Doopliss* (5), moogen (6), Lune812 (6), Aran (6), Heartz* (5), WingedWhiteTiger (4), luvedragon (3), jajo2150 (6), KT2 (6), catiecat* (5), Darkrailuver (3), Jack Stark (5), werty (3), Asper Kaos (5), DeathB (2), Aiban (4), Romance (3), Teric* (6), Sunny the pokemon breeder (5), Hatsuko (6), Pumah (3), Glaceon16* (3), kittykat* (5), Silver Skarmory (5), Silverwing* (5), Sizuka* (6), Dark2707* (4), OmegaForte (5), Metal4good (6), blueB* (4), Alex8084 (6), SeekerX (5), beat (6), Faab (5), Seymore (6), Riro (3), Belphegor (6), Pokii* (6), FluffyDanna (5), Acid Storm (6), Hetalia (4), In the Nursery* (5), Myu (5), bukin (5), DragonSpeaker (5), Mr Milotic* (5), LightBlueAqua (6), Blizzy (2), Hawkstar (6), Skilverlight (3), Seppuku Momochi (4), m0rey22 (6), Libby (6), takeya yoshino (5), GalladeKnight* (6), Fate* (5), Sign (5), iirahacz (6)

I wish these guys would click back too! lol</div>


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SO MUCH GRAMMATICAL ERRORS.

OVERLOAD OVERLOAD.

Gnome explodes.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> SO MUCH GRAMMATICAL ERRORS.
> 
> OVERLOAD OVERLOAD.
> 
> Gnome explodes.


lol


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

olo tat was relly fnny gome

pease whick me pkemen


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clck me egs plz
lol guise clik me hoho


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2 more Magikapr off-springs left.

Uhh. Nigel. What did you have before posting?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What evolves  by giving it a water stone?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> What evolves  by giving it a water stone?


shellder
poliwhirl
eevee


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> What evolves  by giving it a water stone?


Staru into Starmie, Eevee into Vaporeon, Poliwirl inot Poliwrath, Shellder into Cloyster.

Really.... Is it this hard to find a Bidofo...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your doing it wrong.
Basically say you want something else (e.g Dracowymsy) and then keep thinking you want a DW and soon enough you'll find it IMPOSSIBLE to get a DW and Bidofo will appear :]

Either that or start selling your soul to Satan.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't do anything..


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What selling your soul or using reverse psycology on luck?

I remember spending HOURS trying to find my DS and i found it as i was moving my room around and concentrating on trying to make sure my Wardrobe didnt turn me into a pancake


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's funny how Nigel views this topic for ever, then posts like every hour.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's funny how Nigel views this topic for ever, then posts like every hour.


Lol yeah.
Also funny how i spend forever trawling GPX when i could spend all that time clicking.
I could EASILY get 3k+ clicks per day.
But i really cant be asked.
Although....Ditto egg possiblity....


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Nigel has seena Ditto.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o: someone ABANDONED a Ditto?
I can see why if they have 2.

Now i want one...
Also how do you 'exchange' a Pok


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm mass clicking today. Well, trying to anyway


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advices im going too clean out my games dresser trying too find my dsi charger i really wanna play my dsi lol!

Also found a ditto egg in the lab but clicked refresh lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> I'm mass clicking today. Well, trying to anyway


Because you have no school for just over 2 days


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have about 1,200 clicks already. Dunno if I'll be able to get on tomorrow morning though.
Might stay up longer tonight and try to get to 12,500


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean in just under 2 hours you got over 1,200 correction, 1,300 interactions? *wishes I was Nigel* Speaking of which. I was listenting to a radio station on iTunes called "Radio Nigel" Of something, but it ended in Nigel  Again speaking of which. Did you sell your Rainbow Wing?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you access the new site yet? If so you can see my inventory.

Yes I sold it but I still have a silver wing.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly no ): I only have 11,170 interactions, Do you happen to know in the slightest when everyone can use it? My guess is Valentines Day.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought someone said it was today.
Did you try the new site's URL?

new.gpxplus.net


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's suppose to lead to the lab and look exactly the same. Then yes... But sadly I think that's wrong,


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope hopes it is sunday we get too all use it!


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel! Why did you stop breeding ShellderBoys?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel! Why did you stop breeding ShellderBoys?


They weren't breeding as well since shellder levels up faster than shellderboy.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t!

Most Interactions Today

1. mosstheflyingkitten  - 6,441 Interactions
2. Liliac - 4,626 Interactions
3. Taren - 3,353 Interactions
4. Grizzly - 2,961 Interactions
5. Epsilon - 2,818 Interactions
6. zenzai - 2,410 Interactions
7. Hinata Hyuuga - 2,263 Interactions
8. mRtOp37 - 2,263 Interactions
9. nigel91 - 2,211 Interactions
10. Saki234 - 2,112 Interactions


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> w00t!
> 
> Most Interactions Today
> 
> ...


Huh? What?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on the most interactions list silly  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha lol,

And lol at female Shellderboys/Cloystermen.

And lol at somit else....

Anyway clicky.
Also Jake. + Nigel i added you both but you dont have me added? Is this 'coz i am a n00b or?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because I don't look at who has added me to their PP's *Adds*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay now i am in a pal pad of someone cool!
-gets all 'Jake. Fangirl-

Lol look at my list of peeps yet to click back:

Commander Wymsy (5), Bobdapeach* (1)


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I get it
you swapped the names
ha
ha


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You to nigel,
I has you added to mai PalPad o:


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't swap the names >.> I'm actually on there!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're not.

And I've moved up to seventh on the list now!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Is a Jake. Fangirl<

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA NIIIIIIIIIIGEL!
Jake. is on there! Dont try and take his achievement for yourself
-cheerleads for Jake.-

(lol jake can i ACTUALLY be your fangirl?)


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. That's because the 30 minute change over updated a few minutes before you checked again and I was kicked off.

@ Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu: Okies. Add my msn turtle_guy_22@hotmail.com (Because I am bored and all but one of my contacts are blocked lol)


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a whooping 8 interactions today. Most of which were with my party. =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All but one to be correct..


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

first of all, I got another egg. So I have a whooping 9 interactions!
second of all click it and you could move to sixth!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> first of all, I got another egg. So I have a whooping 9 interactions!
> second of all click it and you could move to sixth!


Done, and you're right. I'm sixth =p

Taking a break from clicking now, I need to do some homework.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I skipped school today. So I have none  But we had swimming carnival and I am alrefic to Chlorine (Well I say I am so I don't have to go)


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Zoroark.

X3


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

egg sprite?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> egg sprite?


I'm obviously kidding.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck xD

Lol i thought you was being truthfull V_V


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt the possibility of one showing up in the next event though.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to get one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. But it'd be weird for them to make a shiny without knowing what it'd look like.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Me too. But it'd be weird for them to make a shiny without knowing what it'd look like.


Ugh, yes.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone have a meowth egg sprite?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Anyone have a meowth egg sprite?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can i have the description to? please

EDIT: Never mind btw click pl0x


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> What evolves  by giving it a water stone?





> Staru into Starmie, Eevee into Vaporeon, Poliwirl inot Poliwrath, Shellder into Cloyster.
> 
> Really.... Is it this hard to find a Bidofo..


I'm looking for a Bidofo 2. Hard .


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Joined the Zinfandel Congregation.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The new site makes it easier to mass click, well it does for me.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> The new site makes it easier to mass click, well it does for me.


Wish I could get my hands on that delicious new site ...

Mrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha delicious new site *Eats face* 

Click please.


----------



## m12 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've clicked you. How funny, I got myself when I was randomly clicking through the logo. What are the odds?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Like 1 in 906


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy will be releasing her Laitos and Latios in a few minutes.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my target for today is 12,500 clicks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You could of just done another 9,000 clicks yesterday.

Latios and Latias released at 12:21 AM server time.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT?!


^


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Been adopted


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1,800 clicks in 2 hours.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> 1,800 clicks in 2 hours.


Cool Nao if only I can make 25,000 clicks


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I give you my password to GPX and you get me 13,807 clicks? Then I can access the new site xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Can I give you my password to GPX and you get me 13,807 clicks? Then I can access the new site xD


me 2?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. It was my idea so T_T 
2. I was joking... Now you ruined the joke for when Nigel reads. *Sigh*


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... Better get MASS clicking for a month


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to mass click. Apparently they are letting everyone use it in a few days or so.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I was going to post me3


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol so... Anyone know how to make 25,000 clicks in a day maybe?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

With an ATACM


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> With an ATACM


WT* is a ATACM?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

An: Arcues-Thrasher-Automated-Clicking-Machine


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know how you can check how many interactions you have? (interactions=clicks)


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Anyone know how you can check how many interactions you have? (interactions=clicks)


Everyone does. Go to the url for your party at the top of your party page.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> An: Arcues-Thrasher-Automated-Clicking-Machine


cool. How to buy it?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G. OBVIOUSLY YOU'RE A *censored.3.0*ING NOOB!!!!

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=28411


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah i'll do that for you jake.
And i wont release your jirachi and then quickly log into my account to get it =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> yeah i'll do that for you jake.
> And i wont release your jirachi and then quickly log into my account to get it =p


Lol. I don't even know my Password. I changed it and they did it automaticly into all these random letters and numbers... And then I deleted the E-mail that had the password in it. I am just set to logged on automaticly.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For you:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: </div>


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it would be common sence for anyone to know an automated clicking machine was against the rules...


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see it and I meant in all.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

currently 8th on the most interactions list


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is mystery counter how many clicks you have?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Is mystery counter how many clicks you have?


No. nobody know what the hell it counts... -.-

LOOK WHAT I NOTICED!

7. itai itai itai itai - 2,9*86* Interactions
8. nigel91 - 2,9*68* Interactions

68, 86. It's in reverse!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How many interactions do I have then?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it counts total interactions...


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

405


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when was this discovered?!?!?!?!


Nigel, you dirty. I saw your Nidoqueen 
 And what's the Playing hard to get reward?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh it's a long way to go to 25000


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

screw it.
I'll get to 7,250 but not 12,500. It's not worth it for one achievement =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question still stands buddy


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't remember.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cries*


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

5,000 clicks


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> 5,000 clicks


LOL, NIGEL HOW YOU GET SO MANY CLICKS?!?!? YOU MUST HAVE NO LIFE LLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

Edit, how much does a discount coupon take of?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> 5,000 clicks


<big>HOW DO YOU DO IT?</big>


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF I MISSED 3 LATIAS AND A DITTO DFHhbsoervsoe7v


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol John got one of the Latias's


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Meh. Got enough clicks to be eligible for the Darkrai.
Don't feel like wasting the time to get to 10k, even though I could.
Going for the badges, leveling is slooooooow.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Meh. Got enough clicks to be eligible for the Darkrai.
> Don't feel like wasting the time to get to 10k, even though I could.
> Going for the badges, leveling is slooooooow.


Slow for me too, mainly because I can't mass click. Damn Firefox doesn't install *censored.2.0*.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just putz around in the shelter or shop for a while, then do click backs, since the Online Users page hates me (I want the new one so bad). Then people click me while I'm clicking back, and soon I'm stuck in an endless maze. And I get bored.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BELDUM GET. Click please.


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, here's been my lute so far today.

Dracowymsy x3(2 unhatched, 1 hatched)
Latias
Winter Vulpix
Likitoung
Smooshum
and I got a few pokes to lvl 100.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, here's been my lute so far today.
> 
> Dracowymsy x3(2 unhatched, 1 hatched)
> Latias
> ...


lol pokespell


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
Click guys.

FFFF, the underground takes a lot longer than I thought.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
> Click guys.
> 
> FFFF, the underground takes a lot longer than I thought.


I think you need like 5 hours of activity to get them out.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, he just came back. xD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Yeah, he just came back. xD


Get anything?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dusk Stone. xD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Dusk Stone. xD


cool


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.,,

Is GPX lagging for anyone else?

It's seriously taking a few mintues for the page to load.


----------



## m12 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I get a 504 Timeout when I attempt to access the site. Server maintenance, maybe?

Edit: Nevermind. I'm able to access the site perfectly now.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same here. Lagg gone  It came back form the dead!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And now it's back.

EDIT: No, it's back. Forgot to say I snatched a WV egg.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay *Stlaks for Bidofo*


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How hard it is to get a Bidofo?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, if I've been stalking for a week. That pretty much sums it up..


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Well, if I've been stalking for a week. That pretty much sums it up..


ok Wow that is hard


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got to 7,500 but cant be bothered to get to 12,500 =p

And i have 40 achievements now! yipee


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Got to 7,500 but cant be bothered to get to 12,500 =p
> 
> And i have 40 achievements now! yipee


Happy for u


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and your sig is too tall.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Funny. But congrats Nigel. What was the reward =P

They really need to put a ban on breeding Wymsy's. For the short 5 minutes I've been on, I have seen like 10 Wymsy eggs...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about 700 points.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky..



Okay, this is bloody rediculous! I just need a freaking Bidofo!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*fixes* Thanks


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still too tall...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY.

Manaphy.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*fixes* done?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Big Ass Mario in the spoiler...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So you know but you still don't get rid of it,,..


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> So you know but you still don't get rid of it,,..


So?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Because it's too long, and a moderator will get rid of it in 24 hours. That's so.

My signature used to be like yours, had barely nothing and tones of images in spoilers. Then I got a system message telling me to shrink it. So Don't say you didn't know.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Images in spoilers is okay.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Images in spoilers is okay.


thank you System Message sholud tell you what part is wrong and must be fixed before a mod deletes it.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine was no longer then that one though?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great, the first and only Bidofo I see isn't an egg,,,


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Mine was no longer then that one though?


Yes it was.


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got an extra male Winter Vulpix...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

>


cool *clicks*


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post

I found a Oval Stone!!! Wat does it do?


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Someone click that ^


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Someone click that ^


Clicked


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post
> 
> I found a Oval Stone!!! Wat does it do?


Eveloves Happiny into Chansey. I'm kinda over explaining this to people. I'm gonna let somebody else explain ;P


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Thunder badge


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Thunder badge


Reward?

Hopefully after reset we can access the new site!


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get a fraking reward for getting badges, I'm guessing you'll have to wait until the Kanto champion badge. *just needs a firestone so he can evolve growlithe to arcanine.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probaly get a summoning item or something.

I'm waiting for Wymsy to give herself the novelty eggs


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know how I'll make it through all 8 badges. Leveling just Onix and Geodude sucks.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok, since I'm almost done with my Gulpin hoarding, should I hoard, Growlithe or Buneary next?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what the reward for it is please.

And why can't you get a fire stone? Theres 72 in the secret shop right now, buy it!


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the secret key remember? ;~;


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much does that cost, BTW?  :r


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25,000


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll have it on sale tomorrow and it will only be 18750 ^.^


----------



## Nigel (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hopefully the itemfinder is on sale tomorrow. or the desinty knot. i want both. what shall i get first?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> hopefully the itemfinder is on sale tomorrow. or the desinty knot. i want both. what shall i get first?


Destiny Knot, most of the time it's like I don't even have an item finder...


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John an get Fire Stone and Seret Key ^_^


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What a rip off, all I got was 8k point D=<


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guess im getting the destiny knot then =p


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> guess im getting the destiny knot then =p


I have it, it's nothing special, go for the itemfinder.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guess i'm selling my Corruption Orb then..


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Guess i'm selling my Corruption Orb then..


you cant sell it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Wanted to try trick you...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but i wanna breed my shellderboys so it will be useful.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want the destiny knot but i'm too much of a tight arse to click >.<

Anyone else have stupid daycare Pokemon that produce 2 eggs, then decide randomly to produce 3?

Missed out again ):


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

anyone want an easter buneary egg? im about to drop one...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dropped at 1:26 server time if anyones interested


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dropped some Vulpix eggs about a min or two ago. Possibility there's a Winter in there. 


Dammit Firefox, I need to mass click. D:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
Click guys.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
> Click guys.


clicked


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Dropped some Vulpix eggs about a min or two ago. Possibility there's a Winter in there.
> 
> 
> Dammit Firefox, I need to mass click. D:


thanks for Vulpix. There is rarely any in there every day


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's so easy to get your summon pokemon when the lab is empty =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> It's so easy to get your summon pokemon when the lab is empty =D


Smart Nigel!


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy gave her self the egg. About to hatch.





Zerxer has one too , so we can see the shiny 



Noo! Wymsy went offline! She's back on,

BIDOFO!!!

I shall possess you now! MWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Corrupter achievement =</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">NOTHING!!! This Is a bloody joke!!!</div>


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

congrats on the jirachi john and congrats on the bidofo jake


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> congrats on the jirachi john and congrats on the bidofo jake


Why thank you kind sir


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://new.gpxplus.net/user/sigmajargon#released

Holy, *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> http://new.gpxplus.net/user/sigmajargon#released
> 
> Holy, *censored.2.0*.[/quote
> Oh I see now. Before it just led to the lab, but I fixed it. That's a good drop


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

john i think you got the best one from that drop.


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> john i think you got the best one from that drop.


Me too, most of them were summonables.

Btw, how do you use soda pop?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soda pop? thats a complete waste of money. You can get the same results with just a few interactions.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I guess I'll start this.. (Like the 5th time I've said it).


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an Old Amber from underground.
http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy, hatch the sexy egg!


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an even bigger waste of money now that I know that you have to use it on a pokemon you haven't fed yet -.-


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t. i hatched a male shellder.
now when my daycare couple have produced 2 more bidoofs and got me the achievement for having a box full of one couple's offspring, i can put shellder and a shellderboy in and breed lots more with the destiny bond =D


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need help..

When I register to Global Pokedex, It says I need to add my Pokemon BR friend code.
I don't have BR, So what should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noo! Wymsy went offline again!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> I need help..
> 
> When I register to Global Pokedex, It says I need to add my Pokemon BR friend code.
> I don't have BR, So what should I do?
> ...


make sure you register with gpxplus.net and not GTS


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> w00t. i hatched a male shellder.
> now when my daycare couple have produced 2 more bidoofs and got me the achievement for having a box full of one couple's offspring, i can put shellder and a shellderboy in and breed lots more with the destiny bond =D


Deos the Destiny Knot automatcily make the bond "The 2 Pokemons love is completely irrisestible"?


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that but it still doesn't work D:
I'll search online.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, It works.
My first egg:





Please click!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> Oh, It works.
> My first egg:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thats a rare one. I won't tell you what it is.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O Really?
Also I don't want to know for myself so thanks


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GRAWAWRAWR.
I want the new site. ;~;

Also, which item should I save for? I don't have any upgrades except for the Fashion Case, Pal Pad, and Journal.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New site?

Also I hatched 2 of my eggs 
Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Shellderboy and Latios ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> New site?
> 
> Also I hatched 2 of my eggs
> Click please.


The admins made a new layout for GPX+ that's supposed to be released to the general public soon. Currently, it's only available to those with 25,000 interactions or more.


So, guys, any ideas as to which item? I'm thinking either the Secret Key, Itemfinder, or Silph Scope.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Interesting.


----------



## Orange (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

>


Old'd.


----------



## John102 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we already saw that..


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hm, I think I've done well for my first day of Pokemon Eggs.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate how they don't even give us a specific date for the new site, just a vague "in a few days".
I can stand waiting if I know when I'll get something.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> I hate how they don't even give us a specific date for the new site, just a vague "in a few days".
> I can stand waiting if I know when I'll get something.


Bidofo is stewpid liek tat


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i no hes ghey


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow.
http://gpxplus.net/user/epicfailure

xDDD


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how xD


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Wow.
> http://gpxplus.net/user/epicfailure
> 
> xDDD


?


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

>


How do u get the egg?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Event was today.

DERP.


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is it over?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> is it over?


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=29577


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grawr. I just got a space free, then the damn Little Man shows up. I had to click it. Now Missingno's blocking my party. Why couldn't it have been a Black Chest?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Grawr. I just got a space free, then the damn Little Man shows up. I had to click it. Now Missingno's blocking my party. Why couldn't it have been a Black Chest?


Put the Onix in the Walker.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Staryu's in there. Meh, I might have to put Onix in the PC for a bit, until I can abandon the Pineco.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAY AFTER VALENTINE'S SALE!

Everything MUST GO.

Drops periodically all day February 15th.

*~ Spread the looovvveee ~*



Yay.
Manaphy sprite, should I click it?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding shellderboys again.

And have 42 achievements :|

And lol at the new achievement sprites.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. I saw Wymsy's and thought they were new achievements and feaked out! lol

Haha *Sarcasm* Funny "The site is presently offline, with the following message: how did this get here i am not good with computer" 

*Ready to get sexy heart eggs*


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please God, make a purge for all of our sakes.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

new site is up for everyone!


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It wont load! I keep getting page load errors!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...and the site's broken.

OM*G SEXY SITE YAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's working. Looking for sexy egg!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do you find it?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New achievements 

All breeding ones =\


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uggh. Had to update FireFox...

The new site is so fast!

No!! john got a sexy egg ):

Just say Wymsy, EB, Zergoose, and WV eggs in the shelter at the same time :S

No! I have to go to tennis. I'll be there for like 3 hours! I want a sexy egg ):


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Uggh. Had to update FireFox...
> 
> The new site is so fast!
> 
> ...


There a hint how to get one in the blue letters in my sig, it's a riddle though.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My GPX fourm account is deleted I only used it once!! That is to say HI


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you actually being serious, or messing with us?

And also, is it just me, or do the interactions no update well? :S


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just found out I released a Mew egg on July 28th.

*constant headdesk*


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.
I'm thinking maybe something to do with a Bold nature?


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Corruption Orb.

What does it summon? o-o


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Just got a Corruption Orb.
> 
> What does it summon? o-o


I HAET YOU. (Not really, I just really want one. It corrupts Lugia, Bidofo, Groudon, or Dialga.)


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sh-weet.

*stalks lab*


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Just got a Corruption Orb.
> 
> What does it summon? o-o


Give it to meeee! I have a lugia egg!


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, is the Corruption Orb really that rare? owo


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes I got it on my first day on GPX lol


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GWAH JOHN I DON'T GET IT. ;~;


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't even see the blue ness in his sig..


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I can't even see the blue ness in his sig..


he removed it because it made no sense and had no truth in it whatsoever =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John is a LIAR!!!

Do you get notified when a Pokemon comes back from the underground?


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Gabite's egg.
Is it rare?


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet, Oh by the way I've clicked your eggs.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk. I'll click back some time soon. Wanna try get a sexy.


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks and good luck getting one.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why thank you. I need lots of luck..


----------



## Chubbunz (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do u get those rare eggs?


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

S-T-A-L-K-I-N-G.


----------



## Chubbunz (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

?


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Via stalking the Lab/Shelter..


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Read the description in the lab, It may help you a little.
Or recognise the pokemon from the egg in the shelter, I started this yesterday so I'm not 100% good at this


----------



## Chubbunz (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh alright thanks :veryhappy:


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

-_-.. Lab stalking is boringer than watching stupid grass grow...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No clicking is 'boringer' than watching grass grow.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No it isn't Lab stalking is..

This si the most boring crap in the history of boredom.. -.-

This is just a waste of time... *smahes head through computer screen* Good, now there no computer. Besides. Better stuff on TV's on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked some folks.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The new site is up for me =D

EDIT:
Attention everyone the new site is now open for everyone =D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY, I GET THE NEW SITE.

/late


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY I FOUND OUT SOMETHING FIRST =D


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Just got a Corruption Orb.
> 
> What does it summon? o-o


X3

Lucky!

Keep it until you get Lugia, Groudon, Dialga OR Bidofo.


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So i herd you liek HO-OH!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> So i herd you liek HO-OH!


*cries* :'(  :'(


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ho oh :O
I've not gotten any legends yet.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm too scared to take a pokemon out of my party.

I dun wanna Darkrai


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need help since I'm new at this 
How do you get shiny pokemon?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> I need help since I'm new at this
> How do you get shiny pokemon?


By chance.

You normally hatch an egg.
Some users get one of the same egg.


----------



## Josh (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah, I see.
Thanks.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> DAY AFTER VALENTINE'S SALE!
> 
> Everything MUST GO.
> 
> ...



What does this mean?

/shot


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Commander Wymsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know either. ._.


----------



## muffun (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New site is smexy.

so i herd u want to clik mah eggz


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New site w00t w00t.
Sent Mr Glitchy down under,
Need my eggz hatched lol.
Also looking at reforming my DracoWym again lol, trying to collect all forms to help my Novelty and OCD count 
ALSO 
Well done to Jake. for managing to get his Zombidofo! I saw it and felt happy.


----------



## John102 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did anyone get a darkrai?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No but I got this





=p


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darkrai?
o-o nope.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> No but I got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RELEASE FUR ME ASAP KTHXBAI


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got 2k points just for breeding Zergoose and Pokii. =P Easy-peasy.

So, GUYS. Should I save for an Itemfinder, Silph Scope, or Secret Key?


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> FINALLY I FOUND OUT SOMETHING FIRST =D


Nigel found it out first...

@Rockman. it means the sexy egs spawn in the lab and shelter until reset

@John. Yeah. I got Darkrai.. But you interacted with it, so I guess you knew.

@Jak Depends, if you want to try find items easier, Access the backroom, or see the true identity of daycare eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

congrats on the darkrai Jake. I want a Moltres!


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> congrats on the darkrai Jake. I want a Moltres!


Thanks. I either wanetd sexy pink, or Darkrai. Damn Squirtle clone in Daycare! Need to get a sexy pink egg before I accept it.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daycare eggs dont count towards the limit


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can have Zombie, Dark, and the SC in my daycare, all in my party and still find a pinky in the lab/shelter?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dont you remember when i had a kyogre, pokii and 2 shellderboys in my party? I bred the shellderboys so i could still look for more legends/ novelties


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want all three, I just can't decide on which to save for first. :/


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope. Do you know it sexy pinky's spawn in the shelter aswell as the lab? Because loking in the lab is boring..


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its just lab


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk. Thanks again.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you have 15 minutes left


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stop making me nervous. I'm nervous enough after having memories form school still from using the overlocker!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Stop making me nervous. I'm nervous enough after having memories form school still from using the overlocker!


huh?

And I'll breed you one if you don't get one.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm. I missed ):

Anyway. I was in Sewing (stayed back after scool, since I don't have an over locker at my house) And I suck at using them. And then the teachr was watching and helping me use it. And I was scared I was gonna break the overlocker.

And to get back on topic. Thanks Nigel for offereing to breed me one,

atleast I can eat something now. Since reset is taking place and i'm starving since I threw my food away at school lol.


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I got a latios from wymsy. Now I've got the pair from her. By the way, what does a macho brace do?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, I got a latios from wymsy. Now I've got the pair from her. By the way, what does a macho brace do?


evolves shellderboy to cloysterman


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At level 70.

Shellos! you cheapo. Never return from the underground again with a Tiny Mushroom... Luckily a Pokemon can only venture once


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

smexy site but confusing


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dracowymsy got me a Pearl. <_<
In other news, I broke 10,000 overall interactions, not that anyone cares, and still don't know what to save for.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Delicious pudding.

Meh.


----------



## Josh (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Gabite egg finally hatched ;D


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

also click my eggs


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Nigel (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Users who have interacted with your Pok


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh. Thinking of the wrong one. 

So was Delicious Pudding slimy?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Oh. Thinking of the wrong one.
> 
> So was Delicious Pudding slimy?


yep


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Nigel.

Delicious pudding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Pfft. They updated the Dex..

I'm nook. My party is full of noveltys;


----------



## Nigel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Corruption orb get


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You got it?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> You got it?


Yes.

Now I want a groudon egg


----------



## Nigel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

argh


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ASDF ARGH.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Moltres get.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God my MissingNo. has been down under for 2 days. it wont come up D:
no legendaries, missed a Manaphy though...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> God my MissingNo. has been down under for 2 days. it wont come up D:
> no legendaries, missed a Manaphy though...


They require like five hours of activeness.

With that said, my first Pokemon was under for ages.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> They require like five hours of activeness.


I knews it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seee.....


----------



## muffun (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

>


Sex.

so i herd u want to clik mah eggz


----------



## John102 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah I think all the SS's were shiny singe the shiny SS is purple, and this event had a valenines theme....


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn i saw liitle old man but it just told me my daycare pokemon produced eggs


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually a minimum of 4 hours.

Releasing Remorage egg.

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				mariofreak! said:
			
		

> Damn i saw liitle old man but it just told me my daycare pokemon produced eggs


Right, the little man MUST be black and white (look in nigels siggy)

Also if i just like, left my DSi on with GPX+ loaded will it make Daycare Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No because you'll just go offline after 15 minutes of doing nothing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



  CLICK,PLEASE?? ^-^  :gyroiddance:   hehehe


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

havent been on in awhile, i missed a lot


----------



## Nigel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

w00t got a darkrai!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How many times have I missed an event? INFINITY TIMES.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> How many times have I missed an event? INFINITY TIMES.


you need to click more.

Do you want me to log into your account and do some clicking? =p
(I actually would if u wanted)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's okay as long as I have shelter stalking skills by my side.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Geodude got me a Thunderstone in the Underground.
Bleh. Used it to evolve Pikachu. I wish I had enough clicks for the redistibution, got nothin'.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do that for me? And get me the Newbie Cliker  achievement one day? Also my Darkrai is better 

And I didn't even have 1 interaction the day I got the Event egg..


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't release Jirachi though,

You can do it when you want to. Anytime (Even if it's in like 4,000 years) But don't so anything else but click.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newbie Clicker's not really that hard if you install Better GPX+ that SigmaJargon has posted on the forums.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I wouldn't.

I'll do it whenever you want since it should take me less than an hour.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kk. Now? Just get 1,500 clicks. Also I'll give you details in a sec. and PM me when you're done. And you get anything from the GPX shop, whenever you want for free


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

waitasec, is it against the rules? the admins can track this sort of thing cant they?


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat is this hax0rz.

@Nigel, I think they might be able to see that Jake's IP would've changed so they might ban him, then they might see that it was your IP, then they'll ban you too...


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> waitasec, is it against the rules? the admins can track this sort of thing cant they?


Is it? I don't know. If it is then I guess you don't have to.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Read edited post^^


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well i dont wanna be banded, so i might pass.
But jake, download snaplinks, and disable images on firefox, clicking becomes much easier (+boring)


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> well i dont wanna be banded, so i might pass.
> But jake, download snap]Lol, you sound like you're an old pro at it. Who was the one that told you??? huh?


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm. I chanegd my password and now it wont let me on GTS...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Changed name to CloysterMan, so dont delete meh


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Changed name to CloysterMan, so dont delete meh


Looks weird.. :S

Pearl from Underground  :veryhappy: 

Click please;  













Illimise and Zangoose need to hacth.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got a helix fossil from underground =D

And my shiny cloysterman search is on again, but dont request shellderboys until i breed a male shellderboy.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've gotten no items from my last three times in the underground ;~;

WHO IS THIS GAY CLOYSTERMAN ON MAH PAL PAD?!?!?!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I've gotten no items from my last three times in the underground ;~;
> 
> WHO IS THIS GAY CLOYSTERMAN ON MAH PAL PAD?!?!?!


HAI!
Cloysterman has reached the peak of physical and mental perfection.
If he punches you... you WILL DIE!


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's so tempting to change my user name to Nigel91/Nigel or CloysterGirl lol


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's so tempting to change my user name to Nigel91/Nigel or CloysterGirl lol


GOGOGOGGOGOGOGO!

@Nigel;Cloysterman will have to get through the fearsome claws of Crockjaw first >=D


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

when i get my shiny cloysterman i'll deserve my username.







CLOYSTERMAN SMASH!


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> when i get my shiny cloysterman i'll deserve my username.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me when you get some shellder boys though, I'm still looking for them =/


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll breed Shellderboy if you breed Valentacool.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting John/Nigel's First Valentacools.


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who ever drops me a male tentacool will =D


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

50 achievements!


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

26 achievements!


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could somebody find me a Fossil Shieldon, Fossil Bastidon and Fossil Lileep on the site, please?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Could somebody find me a Fossil Shieldon, Fossil Bastidon and Fossil Lileep on the site, please?


a picture of them?


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. 

Putting all novelties on my USB. They're the only 3 I need.

I was looking for like 30 minutes then gave up.


----------



## Orange (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a Fossil Lileep in my sig.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

big bidoof has them all. look in his pc


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk. Thanks Orange and Nigel.

Nigel. Can't find them :\


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No! No new posts Dx

Click please


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No! No new posts Dx
> 
> Click please


Commander Wymsy had them
Also there sprites look like normal ones in the PC
Fossil pkmn i mean sorry i clicked wrong thing to quote xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They have different sprites.

Only need Fossil Lileep and Fossil Shieldon.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> They have different sprites.


I remember looking at them in C-W's pc and not seeing different sprites :s
idk check her PC


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jake, if you're still looking for the sprites, check box 28 in Wymsy's PC.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake, if you're still looking for the sprites, check box 28 in Wymsy's PC.


Yeah. Found Bastidon.

Still need Lileep and Shieldon.


----------



## Josh (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my daycare couple are now completely inseperable, and making 3 eggs every 10 mins! awesome


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm saving up for a Destiny Knot 















Winter Vulpix egg.

Gaah, I wanna mass click. Since I can't get any novelties from the shelter. But If I do i'll waste the downlaod and I need ti for an assignment. I guess I'll mass click on the 27-28th.

Should I use or sell the root fossil?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GRAWRAWG.
I got another Pearl from the underground. Why can't I get any summonables?
On the bright side, I'm inching towards the Secret Key so I can buy fossils and the like. >:d


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> GRAWRAWG.
> I got another Pearl from the underground. Why can't I get any summonables?
> On the bright side, I'm inching towards the Secret Key so I can buy fossils and the like. >:d


You can get summoning items form the underground?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a Corruption Orbs. Which I want dearly.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. Never knew this. Thanks.

Also I got a Root Fossil. What should I do with it?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sell if you dont need lileep,
keep if you do 
Also jake. fftopic: did you block me on msn lolz?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wow. Never knew this. Thanks.
> 
> Also I got a Root Fossil. What should I do with it?


I would say sell it if I had sufficient funds to buy it and a Secret Key. Depends on whether or not you want the points that badly.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Kk. I'll keep that in mind.

@ Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu:, No, suppose to be doing a assignment on volcanoes. But Felt like having a break, but I didn;t go on msn.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shooting for Novice Clicker today.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hope you get it.

My mass clicking days are next weekend


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Hope you get it.
> 
> My mass clicking days are next weekend


If you have Firefox, I'd highly suggest downloading Greasemonkey and installing SigmaJargon's "Better GPX" code. It has an option to open the first say 200 pokemon in tabs from the UO list, as well as auto closing tabs with clicked Pokemon. There's also an option to open every Pokemon in the "Users you have not returned the favor to" tab, making life a lot easier.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where do I download them?

I love this image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stealing for my sig


----------



## John102 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tell me when you sell the fossil Jake


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Tell me when you sell the fossil Jake


Kk. If I sell it.

'Cause I might start to stock up on items I find instead of instantly selling them.


----------



## Panties (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't understand the point of these eggs.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> where do I download them?
> 
> I love this image
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=31312


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice siggy thing, where'd you get it from?! o_o


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bookmarks* Downloads later

@Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu: Just found it in someone GTS's siggy.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow someone must have ALOT of free time xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't think so.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOD DAMN IT
Missed a Zergoose egg and a Crystal Onix x_x


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You'll get one eventually.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jake can yous come on msn so you can release eggz xD lol kidding btw you dont HAVE to


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm trying to get into an assignment lol. Maybe in 4 hours. I should be on then.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

is there away to update acheivements? im new to this


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FFFFFFUUUUUUUU-
I clicked 3,400 people. Then came the reset. 100 away from Novice Clicker.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> is there away to update acheivements? im new to this


At the top of the achievement is sayw *Check for new achievement, you may do this __ more times today* Click that,


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, im on my wii 2 it could take awhile.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just downloaded it. Now it's double sexy.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Hatch them!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Prof Elm, Birch, and Rowan achievements. I think I'll do some serious clicking later on.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm trying to get Febuarys breeding ones.












Wymsy egg get 

I know they suck but these are my drawings of Novelty Eggs I drew in science because the teacher was waffeling (And I did a Darkrai egg for some reason), and don't ask me why I thought 'Onix' was spelt 'Oniy' lol. And I stuffed every one up. EB's fluff is wrong, CO is too dark, Zombidofo if just stuffed, Darkrai has a boo-boo to the lower left side (too dark) Dracowymsy has a boo-boo in the same spot as Darkrai's, WV is too dark, SS's green dots in the middle made it stuffed, Valentacool has 3 red dots and makes it too cluttered, Remorage is too dark, And Zergoose is the completely wrong color sceme.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My images</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Entei brought me back a Star Piece. <3


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Entei brought me back a Star Piece. <3


Were not playing paper mario Entei


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please;


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Novelty collector and Selective Hoarder. Also got a WV today.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good nook *Pets*

NOW CLICK MAH BIDOFO. I WANT IT TO HATCH IN LIKE 1 HOUR.

Found another image lilke the one in my sig;


----------



## Nigel (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

damn damn damn

missed a ditto in the shelter


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Really?

How much maturity do they need for the egg to hatch?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Event thread;

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=31420


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my bulba clones produced a clone egg. any1 pm me if you want a shot at it. i could trade but im on my Wii


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only want a Ditto or a Valentacool.

So what do we think the mystery's are?

*Event dates and what's being handed out*

They're all my most favourite Legendaries. *stares*

March 11th: Groudon - 6500 clicks
March 12th: Rayquaza - 6500 clicks
March 13th: It is a mystery - 6000 clicks
March 14th: Regice - 7000 clicks
March 15th: Articuno - 6500 clicks
March 16th: It is a mystery - 8000 clicks 

I think *Hope* the 6,000 Msytery is Ditto, and I'm quiet sure the 8,000 is Dracowymsy, or Vice Versa.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I win


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do you stalk the Lab. Or do you click on it randomly?

Gonna do a Jack and wait to get a Corruption Orb? Though I know you want a Zombidofo.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i stalk the lab.
and no i'd be waiting for ever. besides, i want zombifo and shadow lugia more.
fake groudon just looks weird.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got selective hoarder achivement =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looking for Ditto achievement.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

missed a remorage in the shelter...


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No big deal. Ditto is better.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a helix fossil give you?


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omanyte


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bugger, got 2 helix fossils in a row lol.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sell and get 5,000 points.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats the fastest way to click people?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

March 11th ...

FAKE GROUDON SHALL BE MINE.

pokeboy:
*shrugs*

:/


----------



## Orange (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why do the events start AFTER my birthday?  >_<


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

do those achievments have limited times or can you do them any time ya want


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> do those achievments have limited times or can you do them any time ya want


Any time ya want.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Do you stalk the Lab. Or do you click on it randomly?
> 
> Gonna do a Jack and wait to get a Corruption Orb? Though I know you want a Zombidofo.


I love how that's become a label for me. xD

And finally, every legend from the event is below the clicks I have! DD


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for a double post, but-

HOLY *censored.2.0* HOLY *censored.2.0* HOLY *censored.2.0* <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<3

CORRUPTION ORBS ARE SELLABLE. 
I HAVE A CHANCE TO GET A SOLD ONE.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

they are? if they are they'd be 75,000 each


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what are those?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> they are? if they are they'd be 75,000 each


Nope, BB said they're 15k.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wat is a coruption orb?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh ty jak. i found one in the shop







 =D


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## John102 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yup, it's about time you corrupted that goudon Nigel =P

What do you get for the corrupter achievement?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nuthin


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post, but what is the name of the corrupted groudon?


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

>


Nice.

@Fillfall: Fake Groudon.

How do you release a box?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shelterisfilledwithpokemonsalert


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Unless there's a Ditto. Idc.

Bought a Wide Lense. Hopefully it will help me find a Ditto.

Also i'll be selling the Root Fossil when John and Nigel are both on.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nah i dun wanit now lol.
saving money for orbs.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John gets it. And I get my Ditto.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

>


Aww man, you got it before me.


----------



## Orange (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, 3 corruption orbs and a gracidea flower in the backroom at the same time.
Got 1 corruption orb.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ASDAFSAFAF HAPPY FACE


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> ASDAFSAFAF HAPPY FACE


=O

You too!

I'm next ... very soon ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you love how I summoned it 20 days ago? XD


----------



## m12 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How would I go about trading pok


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> How would I go about trading pok


----------



## m12 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How would I go about trading pok


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m12 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm releasing it now, then. Keep an eye out if anyone needs a Rayquaza.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bloody hell at all the Pokemon in the Shelter.

Worst time to release that Rayquaza mate.


----------



## Orange (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, about that...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's alright.

I'm not jealous or mad because I know I'm getting one soon.


----------



## Orange (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I didn't mean to make you jealous in the first place.

Isn't anyone getting Shadow Lugia?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll have to shelter stalk tonight,
Also i have an Easter Bunearry breeding pair :]


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Funny everyone is getting Fake's. Zombidofo if better. It gets you OCD. >_>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jake. can you get on MSN?
Since i'm having a bad shelter day, i've had to settle with Shuckles and stuff...


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies. Is eBuddy okay. lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just being fair. Sicne I wont be online at 3am. Letting everybody else have a fair chance.

http://gpxplus.net/user/SigmaJargon <--- Read Journal 

And check out drop boxes. Sucks how I wont be online.

Don't care if I doubled. You should thank me.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

bugger.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> bugger.


BTW update your siggy, you ALREADY have Shiny cloysterman.
Also i cant open the link.. .Whats happening?


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i wish


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So cut i'm missing this amazing drop. It even has Ditto's in it. Well Not sure, he had 2 ditto's in it before and they are the ones in the walker and underground.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HES DROPPING DITTOS?!
aww well i wont bother going...
Knowing my luck i'll miss everything...
Damn laptop -hits laptop-


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wat times he droping?


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

11:30am Server time, tuesday 23. so Today at 11:30 am server time.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got school :c


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got sleepy time lol


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a magma rock.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guess I should sell Root Fossil?

Just sold anyway.


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where do you get fossils


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Underground


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

11am server time is like.....
errrr 3/4pm my time :]


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Yuki. (just found out that we both have gmt+1h) =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


Wymsy and Plusle need a few more clicks.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay.

Got my first daycare produced novelty.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This makes up for the massive drop he did.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol
Missed a Pokii...
I hate my laptop, i've missed:
2 Bidofo
4 Pokii
2 Crystal Onix
5 Dracowymsy
1 Rayquaza
ALL in the space of 2/3 days x_x


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stalking the Backroom, waiting for someone to sell a fossil...


----------



## John102 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Clickum^


----------



## muffun (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woot, got a Charmander Clone and Easter Buneary. (Buneary's gettin' it on in the Daycare.)

so i herd u want to clik mah eggz


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Root Fossil from Backroom stalking, assume it's for Fossil Lileep.
Now I feel like I wasted the money I was saving for a Silph Scope. V_V


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

About the DW I just got today ...

I'll release it if it isn't shiny.

If it is, I'll release my Druid one.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Just saw 3 Unknown in the shelter. Don't care for them, really.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




RAWR.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I went to the shelter and all i got was a lousy Manaphy
*sigh* This is getting annoying


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn Underground.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, Perch, before my dear friend Eugene Krabs was frozen by King Neptune... (cries) I'm sorry. He confided in me a secret wish. "Sell the Krabby Patty in my absence at the Chum Bucket," he said. "Don't let the flame die out." (he sobs, but then holds up a Chum Bucket bucket helmet) By the way, act now and you get a free Chum Bucket bucket helmet with every purchase. Here you go, Perch. (He plants a bucket helmet on his head)


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Well, Perch, before my dear friend Eugene Krabs was frozen by King Neptune... (cries) I'm sorry. He confided in me a secret wish. "Sell the Krabby Patty in my absence at the Chum Bucket," he said. "Don't let the flame die out." (he sobs, but then holds up a Chum Bucket bucket helmet) By the way, act now and you get a free Chum Bucket bucket helmet with every purchase. Here you go, Perch. (He plants a bucket helmet on his head)


wat


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Don't let the flame die out.*


----------



## John102 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M A GOOFY GOOBER! ROCK!


----------



## muffun (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Well, Perch, before my dear friend Eugene Krabs was frozen by King Neptune... (cries) I'm sorry. He confided in me a secret wish. "Sell the Krabby Patty in my absence at the Chum Bucket," he said. "Don't let the flame die out." (he sobs, but then holds up a Chum Bucket bucket helmet) By the way, act now and you get a free Chum Bucket bucket helmet with every purchase. Here you go, Perch. (He plants a bucket helmet on his head)


nou

Click, por favor.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What?


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a Dress-Up contest or something?

Because it says "March's Events" Like there is more than one. and alos there are more acessories in the shop.

Also how do you make an accessory move from front to back of the Pokemon?


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Corruption orb get!


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Backroom or chest?


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=31727&view=findpost&p=853288

Guys^^^

Backroom Jake, I'm not nearly lucky enough to ever get a chest.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would of prefered it if it was tomorrow, saturday or sunday.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Updated sig. =p


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Skull Fossil sell.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If anyone is selling a Soul Dew, let me know.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

WTF

http://pokefarm.org/lab.php


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> WTF
> 
> http://pokefarm.org/lab.php


Sadly, I know of the idiots running it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Anyone think we should report it to Wymsy?

What a rip, 750 points for OCD...


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Most Pok


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow o.o


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Anyone think we should report it to Wymsy?


No.
Admiral Cereus knows about it already.

I'm pretty sure everyone at GPX hates it.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another dracowymsy, missed another,
Missed 2 Shellderboys and a Bidofo egg.
Also i got a nugget which i spent (accidently) an Upgrade (sold it again) then an Electrizer (CHARGE FORME!)


----------



## Orange (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What were the chances of getting a shiny again?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pokii is magical. 
He brought back a Gracidea Flower from the Underground.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> My Pokii is magical.
> He brought back a Gracidea Flower from the Underground.


._.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn you Jack!

I think I might wuit GPX soon.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If anyone gets a Giratina Origin from GPX, I'll register and buy it for 2,000 TBT Bells.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I gots one


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> If anyone gets a Giratina Origin from GPX, I'll register and buy it for 2,000 TBT Bells.


I use to have one


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh wait.

I remember that site now.

The one you have to remember what you saw in the TOS and answer questions.

THAT'S the reason I haven't registered.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does PokeRUS do? My Tyranitar hath had it.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What does PokeRUS do? My Tyranitar hath had it.


Increases EXP gain


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could anyone PM me the answers to the registration test?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit. Something cured him.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,it just goes away after a while.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're somewhere in this topic.

Ask Orange, he knows.
He posted the answers.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll wait until my anniversary to see whether or not i'm gonna quit GPX.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I'll wait until my anniversary to see whether or not i'm gonna quit GPX.


why would you quit gpx?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want a Groudon egg already ...


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I want a Groudon egg already ...


RAWR!


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) I want a Ditto badly
2) I wanna finish my goals before my anniversary.
3) It's getting boring.
4) These Anti-Hoarding rules suck.
5) Nobody told me you had to PM a moderator asking them to lower your warn to get it lowered >.>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

 RAWR!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay, it's over now.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SO HOW BOUT DEM STAYTIYSSTIYCS?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BIG PEARL GET.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass clicking after reset. Any help on how to would be appreciated.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a reason that TOS test is there. >:/


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone have any Fossils/Summoning Items/Corruption Orbs they wanna sell?
:3


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Anyone have any Fossils/Summoning Items/Corruption Orbs they wanna sell?
> :3


*hides Corruption orb behind back*


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Corruption Orbs are really common in the back room.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Corruption Orbs are really common in the back room.


no theyre not. only on the first day they were sellable


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does your account get deleted after a certain period of inactivity? o.o


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen like 5 today


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I sell the Flower, or summon Shaymin?


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't care., Whatever you wanan do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Should I sell the Flower, or summon Shaymin?


Sell if you already have Shaymin.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass Clicking now


----------



## Orange (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh, 18 corruption orbs in the backroom...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's 12 in there now.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I'll wait until my anniversary to see whether or not i'm gonna quit GPX.


I just need about 60 more days. xO


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bought a Corruption Orb.
I always stalk the Shop occasionally, then I buy something, then I feel guilty that I wasted the money I was saving. But I can't resist watching the Shop.


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why the heck are there so many corruption orbs in the shop?

Anywho, I'll be lurking the lab all day until I get a ditto, it's the last pokemon I need for the Kanto dex....


----------



## Yokie (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow I have had my GPX for 209 days. 

Click plz.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If anyone is selling a Red orb, let me know.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

VPlz Click my Eggs/Pokemon! V


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got another DracoWymsy, i might release it, i might not idk.
Also trying for the breeding acheivements xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Why the heck are there so many corruption orbs in the shop?
> 
> Anywho, I'll be lurking the lab all day until I get a ditto, it's the last pokemon I need for the Kanto dex....


If you get Ditto I will mollest you for it. Just kidding >.<


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clone Charmander egg get :]


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anybody gimme an image for a geodude egg?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Can anybody gimme an image for a geodude egg?


Just look for a grey egg with two eyebrow shapes on it.
Theres not any other egg like it really


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nearly newbie clicker... >.>


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nearly newbie clicker... >.>


Drop your bidofo egg!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah then i can shelter stalk for it


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do I have a geodude now? 
*pokes sig*


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nigel gets it when you're both asleep xD

70 more clicks -_-

Done in 1 minute 
I went a bit over boared :S  Interactions:  1,562

I was a newbie clicker and Pokemon breeder, Newbie clicker gets you 100 points -_-. Pokemon breeder is 550..


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can be up ALL night 
anyway im off now since i'm bored.

Also DevilGopher check its heritage.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone raped all the lab eggs! do your summons!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BTW Devil it is a geodude+onix you have so dont worry.
And lol Jake. i went there and saw nothing, i was like :WTF? D:


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The *censored.4.0* users took them!


----------



## John102 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What happened?


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> BTW Devil it is a geodude+onix you have so dont worry.
> And lol Jake. i went there and saw nothing, i was like :WTF? D:


thanks =D


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> What happened?


Lol.

The lab was empty...

They're all gone within 5 minutes... Oi. *****es stop raping my lab! I have a Ditto to get!


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> What happened?


Someone set us up the bomb.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Pokii and Charmander clone egg today= v. good day no?
Now can peeps click my team? I'm trying to hatch Dracowymsy, Tauros (for achiement) and Charmander Clone!

AND i just got armor fossil, anyone want it?


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay the labs being drained. Easier for me to get Ditto!


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CanI have the fossil? Im sort of a noob at this =U


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im now selling the Fossil so you can get it if you want it


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stupid users! get raping that lab again!


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ermm, how much?


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're like 7,500.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Crap, I'm too poor D;


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I sold it for 5000 to shop,
It'll be in the backroom now anyhow (might already be gone)
Anywhere heres my team as is













Click them please as i want the eggs hatched and Bunearry to reach 100


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Palkia egg :S





Still, i'd prefer Ditto.


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Got Palkia egg :S


How do you get all this stuff? D;


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was just in the lab when I was looking for Ditto.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck,
just spend HOURS stalking Shelter/Lab


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's not luck. When I get a Ditto that will be luck.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's not luck. When I get a Ditto that will be luck.


Well it IS luck that you saw that egg,
Plus luck because someone else missed it and about 20+ people clicked it
and luck because it is xD


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a special item too see an image of what the eggs in the lab are?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Is there a special item too see an image of what the eggs in the lab are?


Silph scope i think.
But its like 30k


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sliph Scope only shows Daycare eggs. Nothing allows you to see Lab eggs.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone tell me the description of the dito egg ?


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dam, then I have no chance in the lab.  I have no idea about the descriptions. >.>


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the description of the dito egg ?


"a pink egg with an odd marking, this marking resembles a face. The eggs texture is suprisingly soft" or something like that.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. So if it says soft it's sure to be a ditto..


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No.

there are other eggs that say soft too.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> there are other eggs that say soft too.


Ah ok.Thanks again


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does the type/lvl/rarity of the pokemon you send to the underground affect the item you get back?


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't think so.


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







?


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Miku said:
			
		

> ?


Porygon Seviper


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Does the type/lvl/rarity of the pokemon you send to the underground affect the item you get back?


No its pure luck


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the second is Seviper. o-o


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It is,


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Good, bought a Macho Brace.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> there are other eggs that say soft too.


nope. dittos the only one
and gratz on the palkia
palkia was my first ever legend and 3rd ever egg!


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm. Thought Others had soft? Oh well.

Thanks nigel.


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokemon eggs hu.. I should get some


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You should. they are sexy.  Plus I want moe members to post here XD


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You should. they are sexy.  Plus I want moe members to post here XD


where do I get them?


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/


thanks


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BUT you have to pass a quiz first.
All i remember:
Bidoofs are apprently sassy


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The answers are in the first few pages of tis thread I think,

Here; http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7187344/4/


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> The answers are in the first few pages of tis thread I think,
> 
> Here; http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7187344/4/


Okay, well ill just do it tomorrow then I made an account I just need to do the quiz


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait I did the test thanks guys!


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So how do I get a pokemon egg?


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*coughyoumeanJakecough


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So where do I get the eggs?


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Peekab00m said:
			
		

> So where do I get the eggs?


read the lab home page or the help page


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, im logging off ill do it tomorrow, bye


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No I hate 504's...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click 'em i need 'em leveled+ Hatched tyvm :]


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God, I speny like all day yesterday looking for a ditto.....


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> God, I speny like all day yesterday looking for a ditto.....


Lol,
I spent all day looking for a zergoose xD


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





I AM TRIUMPHANT!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-
I'LL GIVE YOU ALL MY TBTB FOR IT.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RAEGRAEGRAEGGG


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SONOFA.

I'll dedicate some time to it eventually. :<


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lerky bishh. D;


----------



## DevilGopher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed.
A ditto... >.>















RAEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gratz john. 

did you keep looking at every 5 min interval when new eggs were added? or just look all the time?


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> gratz john.
> 
> did you keep looking at every 5 min interval when new eggs were added? or just look all the time?


Every 5 minutes.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, thats what im doing.
And do you stop looking after the first minute? They're usually gone by then right?


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're usually gone within the first 5 seconds to tell the truth. Think about it, you have around 100 something users on,one of them will see it. Lol, I clicked mine like twenty times before the screen popped up that said I had gotten it. Just look for the word soft on the end of a definition, ditto is the only one with that as his last word.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want ditto ):

Just released Pokii egg too.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How much does a fossil cost in the backroom?


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

7,500 points.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY I got an Old Amber from the Underground !


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dracowymsy =D


----------



## Orange (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is the trick to make return your pokemon the fastest from the underground ?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RED ORB WANT.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> RED ORB WANT.


BLUE ORB WANT


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> What is the trick to make return your pokemon the fastest from the underground ?


Play straight for longer.
It takes 4hrs so just stay on for 4hours.

Also i got 2 Dw eggs in my Team...
To Release...Or not to Release...
That is the question


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SILVER WING WANT.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ditto want


----------



## Nigel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Ditto want


are you stalking the lab?


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. But my PC has been lagging, sop I've just been doing it all the time, not every 5 minutes. Sicne it is lagging.

Like, the images are stuffed and all the eggs are flattened....


----------



## Nigel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This makes 3 lab kyogres now lol.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And you don't even have a Wide Lens...

I only got 1 sexy lab - palkia.

I saw an Unknown too. But i don't really care for them.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> And you don't even have a Wide Lens...
> 
> I only got 1 sexy lab - palkia.
> 
> I saw an Unknown too. But i don't really care for them.


I might get a wide lens actually. I stalk the lab quite a lot and it could be useful.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genious (Don't know if that's how it's even spelt lol), just like I guessed what we had to do in PE today xD


----------



## Nigel (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i win @ lab stalking


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*steals*


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=32134


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> And you don't even have a Wide Lens...
> 
> I only got 1 sexy lab - palkia.
> 
> I saw an Unknown too. But i don't really care for them.


What's Unown's description?


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stalking the Backroom for Fossils.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yeah. But my PC has been lagging, sop I've just been doing it all the time, not every 5 minutes. Sicne it is lagging.
> 
> Like, the images are stuffed and all the eggs are flattened....


What do you mean by every 5 minutes ?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For some odd reason whenever i click something in shelter it stops working and nothing happens D: i missed a Dracowymsy egg and several other things i wanted.
What is the problem thats causing this?!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy snap. Please click my eggs!


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like "A gray/grey (forgot how to spell it lol*) egg with a white blotch, it looks like it would take a while to hatch" something like that;

*= not actually in the description,


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piccy?

I havent seen one i think s:

Also click my eggs, i need the Dws hatched ASAP


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More correctivly;

"A grey egg with a big white spot on the front. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch."

Jigga has one;


----------



## Nigel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

phew, reset!
I can lab stalk again now =p


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You missed an Unown at 12:25am server time xD Just saying.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egg image aint showing :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/SigmaJargon

The grey one


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/user/SigmaJargon
> 
> The grey one


I've seen aload of them b4, i was looking for an eye or somit xD
I just want my Dws hatched so i can go back to shelter stalking :x

AND DAMN YOU SHOP FOR NOT STOCKING METAL COATS AGAIN >O


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still can Shetler stalk, nothing is stopping you -_-


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except i have full team,
I should put Pokii away but i dun wanna D:


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You just have to put them into the PC, Lopunny is level 100, so there isn't much point having it on your team.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You just have to put them into the PC, Lopunny is level 100, so there isn't much point having it on your team.


Lopunny HAS to be there.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Why?


My Lopunny is like the cheese on Pizza.
Without it pizza becomes a naked vile thing not worthy of being called 'Pizza'
Its simply Dough with some tomato sauce on it. and looses its Pizza-re-ness.
So thats why Lopunny is there, its the cheese... on my pizza...(no sexual pun intended)


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You simply don't need it there.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But i do D:
Didnt you read my pizza speech?!


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No. Anyway, a DW can hatch.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know it can xD
Anyway imma go check it noa,
AND WHEN WILL THE SHOP START SELLING WHAT I WANT?!


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When you buy a BackRoom Key xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So if i got  a backroom key i could get Metal coatz? o:

Also Dw #1 hatched. so thats 0/2 on my shiny count :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see another Unown xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nigel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got an old amber from underground ^_^


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> got an old amber from underground ^_^


I got a armor fossil the othar day >P

Now i just wait for Kabuto to come back up >D

AND I MISSED A ZERGOOSE D: 

Nigel does you have a spare Bidofo/Zergoose you may be willing to release for a pretty young lady like myself?


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't, sorry. When I get a spare Zergoose i'll let you know, But I do have a spare hand free, which I can hold a knife in and stab someone, since i'm in a crappy mood now xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't, sorry. When I get a spare Zergoose i'll let you know, But I do have a spare hand free, which I can hold a knife in and stab someone, since i'm in a crappy mood now xD


Go out and stab the people who keep taking the Pok


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol - More like the people who took my Ditto!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lmao,
Kabuto is back: it gave me a
*drum roll*
*fanfare* LEAF STONE
*fanfare stops abrubtly, Crickets*.....


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Charizard Clone got me a Pearl >.>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I sent down Booteenie (Pokii)
He better bring me back some sweet, sweet gold!

Also I might breed Lopunny + Pokii after geodude+Onix get level 100


----------



## Nigel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

missed my first lab ditto egg today


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> When!


8.40 

I'm *censored.3.0*ing punching myself. I refreshed on it...


----------



## Nigel (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

and just missed a heatran which isnt such a big deal, but i think i may have to quit tonight. its not my night. unlike yesterday


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If anyone here has a red orb they don't want ...

TELL ME.


----------



## John102 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> missed my first lab ditto egg today


Oh that's a bummer, the first one I saw, I got. I couldn't stand to lurk forever ;~;


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

guys click dragon egg, go to link. plz


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

@ Nigel: Naughty! You swore. It sends a bad message to the kiddies!

Dang got a Wymsy egg Dx


----------



## Orange (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"_Note that it doesn't display properly in older versions of Internet Exploder._"

Okay...


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs. Trying to get back into the habit of getting on here everyday and posting like crazy!


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Grabbed a nice common Unown from the Lab, For its egg data.


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/poketch#palpad my pokemon vist just copy & go !!!!!!!!! ty


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				hailwin said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/poketch#palpad my pokemon vist just copy & go !!!!!!!!! ty


You posted that to your Poketch, so if we click it leads to our own party..


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh..


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				hailwin said:
			
		

> oh..


Dont just say oh, make the new ]that[/i] link.


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>_<


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I love the new site so much. It's so much easier to click. Now the whole click meter for events thing isn't a problem.


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## hailwin (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dont double post pl0x.

Also I love this new layout.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it's alright.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

friggin lab legends... I WANT DITTO!


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm making pan caked so i can't stalk lol. Good work on that ho-oh though.
click please.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> friggin lab legends... I WANT DITTO!


Want to log into my account, You seem to get ALL the Legendaires and ALL the novelties....
My laptop seems to miss them for me...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SORRY FOR THE D/P HERE BUT LOOK WHAT I GOT::::





BLUE CHEST GET+SOUL DEW= MY FIRST LEGENDARY EGG DD
AND ONE OF MY FAVVY LEGENDARIES!!!
CLICK CLICK CLICK PLEASE!!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> SORRY FOR THE D/P HERE BUT LOOK WHAT I GOT::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What were you saying about never getting legendaries?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally i posted that and went on GPX+ (i got my party as a favourite) and there it was!
YUSH!
Now i just got to wait 20years for it to hatch xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

goot work Neko (I call you that now) Still eagerly waiting for that Ditto!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> goot work Neko (I call you that now) Still eagerly waiting for that Ditto!


Lol okay :d

hope you/nigel get your ditto!!

And i'm really happy i have Nigel as a friend and we're on each others pads  im friendz with a popular membah >D


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that punk! Are you saying i'm not popular!

*cries*

arrg, wish peole would stop raping the lab.

Is it just me, or is the HG/SS sprite of Slowking slightly wrong looking?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your both popular o:

And i love you both so come get some yuki hugs -huggles-


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look at Ditto's HG/SS sprite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eww

It looks like it ate a Sour Warhead and it's cheeks went in lol

hehe in Yellow shiny Ditto was green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and in Gold Ditto was run over by a car lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Look at Ditto's HG/SS sprite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Lol'd at your two posts.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Unown for my soup, and edited the Ditto post btw.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Look at Ditto's HG/SS sprite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went from green to blue..

I think they changed it due to Flubber.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone needs to scratch their ass, sometimes even pick it.

Man, everyone who I send down to the Underground always gets something, but none of them are fossils. Anyone want to donate one? I'll take any fossil.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Weedle, your heads too fat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Which one of me looks more dememented? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just gonna edit this for this page so i'm not spamming lol

Mew uses Thundershock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Me Water Dragon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm joining Weight watchers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eww lololololol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RAWR! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm demented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone remember this? Zapdos: "I'm so cool that in Yellow you can't even catch me with a Master Ball" I stil ldon't know how to catch it lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Weedle, your heads too fat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that looks cute not fat o:


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, about how many lines is Ditto's egg description?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Weedle, your SO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've edited it kk?


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sweet. There arn't any funny ones, but Bulbasaur looks like a Cane Toad lol


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sweet. There arn't any funny ones, but Bulbasaur looks like a Cane Toad lol


Lmao.

Btw i re-edited. I thought the Mr Mime one was harsh


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. Hmm Ditto?!

Just released DW egg.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




I need an ID on this egg s:


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think it's Execute or how ever it's spelt.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Balls, the description made me think it WAS unique :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.

Ooo "Your daycare couple is currently breeding, and if you withdraw one of them now, it is possible that a set of eggs still appears in a few minutes time. This does not mean that you cannot withdraw them, it is simply for your own information."

*Stares* i'm a pervert!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> "_Note that it doesn't display properly in older versions of Internet Exploder._"
> 
> Okay...


That was purposeful.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol..

Yay for clicking bonus today xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol..
> 
> Yay for clicking bonus today xD


^
My thoughts exactly


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hopefully this will hatch Palkia xD


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hope my Dracowymsy will hatch and Latios'll get alot of maturity

STILL NO METAL COAT IN SHOP /RAEG


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lets hope my Pokii egg hatches soon.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Lets hope my Pokii egg hatches soon.


Lol i found a hatched one ;]


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uggh, like 1 week of Lab stalking and I end up with a Palkia and 2 Unowns..


----------



## Nigel (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Uggh, like 1 week of Lab stalking and I end up with a Palkia and 2 Unowns..


1 week of lab stalking and i end up with 1 unown, 1 kyogre, 1 rayquazza and 1 ho-oh
but no ditto!    oh, a missed ditto


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, can you sell your Old Amber?


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many lines roughly is it's description?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@nook: no

@jake: dont know, i was too busy trying to click it!


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kk, i'd assume 5 or 6.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

UPDATE!!!!

Shelter token prices have been slashed AND you can now have a maximum of 5 So you now get an extra *20* adpotions per day!
Buuuuut with the Legendary/Novelty limitations in effect its kinda redundant.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna get my 20,000 points back!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg DracoYukis nearly level 100!
ANOTHER 2k GET> O


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, I got you an armor fossil.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never had a legendary egg ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Shelter token prices have been slashed AND you can now have a maximum of 5 So you now get an extra *20* adpotions per day!
> Buuuuut with the Legendary/Novelty limitations in effect its kinda redundant.


wtf.

I knew I should have gone for the Sliph Scope instead of that a while back.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nook, I got you an armor fossil.


What time are you going to sell it?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Great Day of Click is committing suicide. All the clicking's making the lag go through the roof. And we're only just breaking a million.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol click please.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GRAAAAAWR INSANITY CLICKING.

Got Expert Clicker, at 7770 interactions and going for Master Clicker.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ughh, im starting to hate this site >.>


----------



## Nigel (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i cant click today, its lagging too much


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SO CLOSE I CAN ALMOST TASTE IT.

9,478 clicks!


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double post. I don't care.

MASTUH CLICKUH.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

dgnsjgajkfhajefiehfiawuehfiuwe MOLTRES MISS JNBGjugufgeufygeufytegufvbghb


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. Click please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bought a Silph Scope and Wide Lens, thanks to yesterday's x2 multiplier on points getting me over 24,000 points, and the sale today. Debating on whether or not to sell my Skull Fossil. I kinda wanna get the points, but I also want to build a living Pokedex of sorts, so I'd need both a Fossil Cranidos and Rampardos.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I could get a Silph Scope ...

BUT FAKE GROUDON IS BETTER THAN LOOKING AT EGGS.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I could get a Silph Scope ...
> 
> BUT FAKE GROUDON IS BETTER THAN LOOKING AT EGGS.


I HAS BOTH.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

suhffhhawojarkgboeifiefhiniufhiefhifVALENTCOLOLMISSDJFOHFIHFIisfdherifhrkfbrfvhbifefjbe

PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD PLEASE GOD SPARE MEEEEE.

THE DEVIL HAS POSSESSED MY COMPUTER AND ME. I am NOT joking and I am being serious. HEEEELP ME GOD.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol i mised aload :3
but i havent seen any noveltys/Legends today


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Lol i mised aload :3
> but i havent seen any noveltys/Legends today


To be successful in life and avoid things caused by the devil, you must not try to find people to be jealous of and try to not understand and comprehend bad things.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Red Chest, Lustrous Orb, and Palkia Egg. I love this site so much now. Just a few more clicks till I have 50k overall interactions. I know it's not much, but I HAVE GOALS, KAY?


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Got a Red Chest, Lustrous Orb, and Palkia Egg. I love this site so much now. Just a few more clicks till I have 50k overall interactions. I know it's not much, but I HAVE GOALS, KAY?


Lol, sell your red orb, and tell me when you do, k?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one...
._.


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat, you said you got a red chest....aren't red orbs inside red chests, or did you sell it D=


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Chests can have Lustrous Orbs, Soul Dews, Magma Rocks, or Red Orbs, I think.
I got a Lustrous Orb and summoned Palkia.


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...k.

So, how's everyone?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M FANTASTIC.

Got Master Clicker yesterday, got a Red Chest today, along with a Silph Scope and Wide Lens. =D


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, you're on a high right now, you'll soon realize that there's really no point to the game and slow down again. It is just pixels after all, they don't help you in life...


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FLABBERGASTEDBLARGAGHFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUSTUPIDHOARDERPEOPLEASFDASFDASFASFASFDASFD


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just something I do when I'm bored. It's a nice little distraction. And there's no point to games in general, but that doesn't stop them from being fun.


----------



## John102 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then I realized that I was spending waaayyy too much time on it when I could be doing other more important things that would actually benefit me in life, so now I'm limiting myself to like 2.5k a day.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't expect to be going anywhere near even 5k again. I had nothing to do yesterday, and I figured I'd get MC out of the way so it wouldn't bug me.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@nook

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*BAWWWW*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> @nook
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*BAWWWW*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*PIXELS*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wishing my Latios egg would hatch, Cloned Charmander could evolve and the damn shop'd start selling god-damn Metal coats >o


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pissed off i didnt think of that


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ilu too.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stands wanting some of the love* ;3;


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

>


YOU GOT A DIT---

Damn


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

>


FFFFFUUUUU

You made me have an excruciating heart attack and made it beat 20 times a second and I almost fainted. 

EDIT: Little Man get!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a Ditto egg the other day.

It was in the lab.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I missed a Ditto egg the other day.
> 
> It was in the lab.


me too  T_T


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would you have a Heart Attack? That's not even the sprite for GPX+, it's the ugly HG/SS one.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks cool D:

Anyway click my eggs. 
Also i sold skull fossil.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was gonna buy a Soul Dew, but... Decided not to.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Flareon looks awesome. It looks kinda like eevee


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lustrous Orb get. 

I wish they were worth more.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Lustrous Orb get.
> 
> I wish they were worth more.


They used to be worth 50,000 points


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was hoping they still are. 10,000 points isn't that much. =/


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Shiny Flareon looks awesome. It looks kinda like eevee


CHOCOLATE COVERED


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

POST, DAMN YOU


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

CORRUPTION ORB GET.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies. Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> CORRUPTION ORB GET.


i thought you already had one?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a lab Palkia. Why can't I for once get a lab legend i havent got!?!?


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Because, I can talk lab, and it told me it doesn't like you ^_^


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DAMN YOU.

I got a Black Chest, the only kind I don't need, since I already have a Corruption Orb. >:l
At least it's a free 10000 points.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah I claimed that Palkia this morning if ya'll didn't notice. :> And another Whismur in the proccess. >:


----------



## John102 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=32572&pid=877909&st=0&#entry877909

Happy Zangoose Day!


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rainbow Wing from Backroom got me a Ho-oh. Essentially traded in a C Orb for the Wing.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Lol, Nigel, the first one I bred was male.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, Nigel, the first one I bred was male.


 <_<


----------



## John102 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you're jealous xP


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol - just noticed March Achievements >.>


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Dr.Fuji. Click please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're so easy to get lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FAKE GROUDON GET TODAY


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got the 2nd novelty achievement...and got nothing...
Is this happening to everyone else or just me?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/heritage/Qjluq

Ditto + Mew = EVERYTHING


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Winter Vulpix and latios egg is at stage 4/6!
CLICK PL0X


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great.
Just effing great.

I GOT NO GROUDON.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Great.
> Just effing great.
> 
> I GOT NO GROUDON.


Check the topic. ;D


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fate just gave me its hand.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm debating whether or not to block my party today. I've already got a FG, Groudon is summonable, and I really like the surprise of mysteries. :/


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether or not to block my party today. I've already got a FG, Groudon is summonable, and I really like the surprise of mysteries. :/


Do eet.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Halfway with my 3rd (or 2nd I forget) hoarding.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where are Bidofo and Zerxer ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just remembered the events today.

Crap.


----------



## John102 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I just remembered the events today.
> 
> Crap.


lol, ditto.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolsadRocky


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No big deal I didn't get Groudon. I'm hoping for Articuno, or a mystery!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whoah. you get a fin fossil from the pudding vat achievement! 

Oh and i bought an itemfinder in the sale


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay go nigel!

Typo in your Journal aswell;

Latest Update
Just bought an iemfinder for 37,500 points =D


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This makes me wanna get 'IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!' Even more;







 Scouter: A device used for measuring someone's Power Level. Allows you to gauge PokeWalker EXP gains.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> This makes me wanna get 'IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!' Even more;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten 9001 views in the walker before before the achievement came out! 
oh well i should be able to do it again quite easily.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise.

My only problem is that I'll never get to it again at this rate.  I don't click enough.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i bought an itemfinder today and i got: a rare bone in underground, a sea tooth and sea scale while mass clicking (i didnt even saw i got them since my windows close before they load =p


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still no Groudon.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I already got my Scouter the day the achievement came out.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got winter vulpix 8D
Also how come theres no reward for Boulder badge + 2nd Novelty collector achievements?!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Charmander Clone Egg dropped at 15:02 !


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SOMEONE CLICK MY VALENTACOOL EGG.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I got winter vulpix 8D
> Also how come theres no reward for Boulder badge + 2nd Novelty collector achievements?!


There's not rewards for every achievement


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shellderboy miss >.>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also randomly, i can adopt 9 Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why didn't I get Groudon?

Can someone please explain this logic to me.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Why didn't I get Groudon?
> 
> Can someone please explain this logic to me.


       Long ago, a kid named rockman wanted some pokemanz.  He bumped into Wymsy one day and mistook her for a pokemon.  
       "Go, pokeba-"  Wymsy then ripped his balls off and has had a grudge on him ever since.  The word spread, and The male mods were jealous of his balls, and the female mods stay away because they aren't sure if rockman was some pervert or it was a mistake, and they wouldn't want to have sex with a first timer.

In other words, GPX hates you. =)





































=)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....
Just no


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God damn it. I got a Raquayza...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey DevilGopher.

Do me a favor and NEVER, EVER TALK AGAIN.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Hey DevilGopher.
> 
> Do me a favor and NEVER, EVER TALK AGAIN.


This made me almost pee myself in real life, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see lips moving.

WHAT DID I JUST SAY.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> God damn it. I got a Raquayza...


I'll have it when you can release 8D


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said talk, he typed >.>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS made me laugh.
*go Jake! Go Go Go! GO JAKE!*


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll just ignore him and it'll all be good.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I noticed when I got my Plakia, everyone is starting to get them :S


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'll just ignore him and it'll all be good.


=3
























Nice shoes.








I hate clicking. :/


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I'll just ignore him and it'll all be good.


Rockman used move: Higher Ground
Its Super Effective!
Its a critical hit!
Foes 'DevilGopher' has fainted!
Rockman gained 3400exp!
Rockman grew to level 87!
Rockman wants to learn new move: Rest
But Rockman Already knows 4 moves!
Want to delete a move for the new one? >Yes
Which move should be deleted?
>Breath
>Eat
>Higher Ground
>Poop
---You sure you want to delete move: Breath? > Yes
1,2,3,and.....poof!
Rockman Forgot: Breath
And...
Learnt Rest!
......
Rockman is loosing health due to inability to breath...
Rockman used: Poop
it was uneffective
Rockman has Fainted.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed again. o_o

I don't laugh much.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some one has to say this. And it's going to be me.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big>*<big><big><big><big>STOP SPAMMING THE FREAKING THREAD WITH YOUR *censored.2.0*NESS AND STUPID LONG POSTS!</big></big></big></big>*</big></big></div>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I'll go hang myself now.

kthxbai


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I think I'll go hang myself now.
> 
> kthxbai


Have fun.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait whut


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stop copying off of VGCats. It's not that funny.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So, what is everyone else hoping to get in the event?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The mysteries, seeing as I have both Articuno and Regice's dex info.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think they're going to be Shaymin, Dracowymsy, Ho-oh or Lugia. Because Shaymin is green, so is Dracowymsy. And Ho-oh and Lugia because HeartGold and SoulSilver get released this week for America. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

She did say that they were her favorite legendaries, though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm. Well stuff Dracowymsy and add Latias and Latios to that list. Sicne she was trying to get shiny's


----------



## Nigel (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think entei might be one


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Because Suicune and Raikou were handed out and Entei wasn't?
Yeah - I could agree.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

At least I have a chance at getting one of the eggs.  I mass clicked up to 6k. =D


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> At least I have a chance at getting one of the eggs.  I mass clicked up to 6k. =D


*censored.4.0*.
I have like 1k clicks


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get clicking lol.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Get clicking lol.


My laptop dies after 50 clicks so i stopped trying.
THIS is why i ask you to take my account for like an hour XD


----------



## Nigel (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yay




a lab legend i havent got!


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good work!

I've been looking for a Cresellia for ages!

Out of all your lab legends, how much have you actually summoned yourself?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good work!
> 
> I've been looking for a Cresellia for ages!
> 
> Out of all your lab legends, how much have you actually summoned yourself?


Hope we all get somit that awesome, i have and you have so yea


----------



## Nigel (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good work!
> 
> I've been looking for a Cresellia for ages!
> 
> Out of all your lab legends, how much have you actually summoned yourself?


Lugia and 1 rayquaza =p

if you look in my stats it tells you how many i summoned


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rofl. You've got heaps you havn't summoned!

I bhave never summoned >.>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rofl. You've got heaps you havn't summoned!
> 
> I bhave never summoned >.>


HA i have :] 
Latios~


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't care about the fact I havn't summoned though


----------



## Nigel (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just found a lugia in lab and corrupted it =p





Not a bad day so far lol. Reached my legends limit for today though.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel! You ungrateful lucky hog xD lol


----------



## Nigel (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just need a lab groudon and dialga now.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No you don't.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

D=>

Groudon ... where for art thou?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Zapdos get. 

Now I just need to get Articuno.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do not want.

If I don't get the event egg from the 16th, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stalking teh backroom~


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Rockman: I like the sprite in your sig.
Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Meh, still nothing good back here.

Wish I grabbed that Gracidea.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is GPXplus lagging for anyone else?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes, its lagging for me a bit.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good, so it's not my PC


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH GREEN ORB.

But I want a Red one.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I had a red orb like 3 months ago


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want one because I didn't get the Groudon from the event for some reason.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

now i have 16k
And the Secret key is 20k right?


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

20k or 25 not sure. I think 25k


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't get a Zapdos, party blocking till next mystery.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. I'd just keep it open.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol. I'd just keep it open.


I already have Articuno and Regice's dex info, so I don't want to get another one and void a chance at getting a legend I don't have.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies, I didn't want Raquayza Dx

Missed a sexy pink Dx


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll leave theese here:


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good mystery counter reached critical mass. Hopefully a Destiny Knot will be in the shop after reset!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might get a bicycle or amulet coin after reset.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna ge the Bicycle after I buy my Destiny Knot.

GOD DAMN IT! THEY HAVE THE BIKE AND AMULET COIN FOR NIGEL BUT NOW WHAT I WANT!!

When I noticed that I punched the tabel and the keyboard litterally flew like 30cm in the air!


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm gonna ge the Bicycle after I buy my Destiny Knot.
> 
> GOD DAMN IT! THEY HAVE THE BIKE AND AMULET COIN FOR NIGEL BUT NOW WHAT I WANT!!
> 
> When I noticed that I punched the tabel and the keyboard litterally flew like 30cm in the air!


buy the bicycle for now then.

I bought an amulet coin.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want to keep what I have, I want the destiny knot first. But I might buy the bicycle,,

What's the purpose of it anyway? it's description confuses me..


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It doubles the views you get in the pokewalker.
For example if you do 10 clicks, it counts as 20 views in the walker.

It might not be such a great idea for you to buy it since you don't do much clicking, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wanna get the Scouter though..


----------



## Nic (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> It doubles the views you get in the pokewalker.
> For example if you do 10 clicks, it counts as 20 views in the walker.
> 
> It might not be such a great idea for you to buy it since you don't do much clicking, but thats just my opinion.


Couldn't you bot?


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does "gauge" mean aswell?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Regice ftw.

DAMN THE MYSTERY COUNTER. I HATE IT.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/heritage/Qjluq

I wonder if anyone else with a Mew and a Ditto could do that.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/heritage/Qjluq
> 
> I wonder if anyone else with a Mew and a Ditto could do that.


wow Nao I wish I did not lose my GPX account


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you lose it?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some how, GPX's lost password thing will not work for me  I miss my legendary pokemon


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what's your Username on GPX+? I can help you. For a fee....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/heritage/Qjluq
> 
> I wonder if anyone else with a Mew and a Ditto could do that.


I just posted that not too long ago saying Ditto + Mew = Everything.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got over 2000 points for some Achievements.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingcool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AnimalCrossingCool5

How much?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Mephistopheles


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/heritage/Qjluq
> 
> I wonder if anyone else with a Mew and a Ditto could do that.


Well John has both of them so go ask him.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

found 2 unowns one after the other in the lab.  and theyre two that i havent got before.


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol,
what a shame, there's a Reb Orb in the backroom especially for Rockman Dx


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol,
> what a shame, there's a Reb Orb in the backroom especially for Rockman Dx


D=>


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mai Latias is so close to hatching i can taste it :b


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*










^^^^
CLICK NOA SINCE LATIAS IS 1 CLICK FRUM HATCHING!


----------



## Nixie (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey yuki... I clicked your erm... egg and winged black... thing... :3


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nixie said:
			
		

> Hey yuki... I clicked your erm... egg and winged black... thing... :3


Its called a Pokii xD
and you hatched my Latias so your loved <3


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yuki, I like that description on your Latias.

<3


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys think I should try for a Shadow Lugia instead?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a EBun and Fossil Relicanth out of a mass drop.


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> You guys think I should try for a Shadow Lugia instead?


Yes - and your signature's adorbale xD


----------



## Nigel (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

o hello thar event pokemon


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.

I mean really;

 "This Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, I'll try for Shadow Lugia instead then.

Right after I hatch Regice, Fossil Cranidos and Shaymin.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Derp.


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate the green site!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, i had left my Riolu in the daycare a year ago and now it's level 100 xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It only takes like 1 month to get to level 100 via Daycare.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do i evolve it into Lucario?


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It has to have 200 happiness


----------



## Hiro (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, I wanna know the story on how you got onto Mephistopheles's PalPad.

And you can cross Shadow Lugia off your wishlist too


----------



## Nigel (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel, I wanna know the story on how you got onto Mephistopheles's PalPad.
> 
> And you can cross Shadow Lugia off your wishlist too


I also have leverage over SigmaJargon =p
I have 2/3 Unown's he needs and am deciding what he should give me in return.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Silver Wing.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I want Silver Wing.


Guess you wont want this anymore then.  I was saving it for you. ;D

*uses red orb*
Groudon get.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o

I'm still looking for one you ass.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













CLICK

NOW


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> CLICK
> 
> NOW


CLICK BACK

NOWA


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Did.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is so annoying... I come home from school thiking I have 30 minutes until I can click my eggs again, then at 3:55 I realise reset already happened -_-


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> This is so annoying... I come home from school thiking I have 30 minutes until I can click my eggs again, then at 3:55 I realise reset already happened -_-


Yeah its an hour earlier for us now.
Whens daylight savings time in the US?

On topic: My walker is up to 10,000 now! Wanna get a high record for it. When I pull Mr. Mime out I should get the Kanto Champ achievement too.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good work Nigel. Now I ask my question again from like 10 pages ago that wasn't answered.

What does "Gauge" mean?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A gauge is something that is used to measure something.

My overall rank is: 271


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So if it gauges Pokewalker EXP gains. What does it do?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> So if it gauges Pokewalker EXP gains. What does it do?


Well what did I just say gauge means?


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't get the whole concept of how the scouter "Allows to measure PokeWalker EXP gain"...


----------



## Nigel (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It tells you how many levels your pokemon has gained in the walker without having to take it out.

Although it calls it 'power' not levels.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies, Thanks Nigel. Now i'm glad I didn't buy the bike on the sale day xD

Mmmm. Soup 



Could someone post a screenshot of what their Shelter looks like. Beause mine looks weird. And I don't know if it's a glitch. because the eggs look different.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omg, just found a user with 3 red orbs and 3 silver wings


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get begging lol


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Get begging lol


I don't think so ...


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Scardey cat!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't like bothering people like that.

BUT I REALLY WANT A SILVER WING AND A RED ORB.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ask him politely.

Link me to the users party too.

Is it the user in your PalPad with
Adamant Orb: 1
Lunar Wing: 1
Magma Rock: 1
Soul Dew: 4
Gracidea Flower: 2
Red Orb: 3
Green Orb: 1
Silver Wing: 3
Rainbow Wing: 1


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Ask him politely.
> 
> ]Derp.
> Damn, didn't see the edit.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Zap+Skiver#inventory

HATE.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'ma genius BOW BEFORE ME!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Alright, I'll ask Morgaln politely.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Be like; 

Hey brah. I'ma lookings forz a Red Orbzz BRahh. And Silver wings dude. Man could you have a heart brahbrahbrah and sell one for meahs?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Be like;
> 
> Hey brah. I'ma lookings forz a Red Orbzz BRahh. And Silver wings dude. Man could you have a heart brahbrahbrah and sell one for meahs?


That's basically what I asked in a nut shell.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double Genius xD


now, let me get Ditto stalking.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

affjsafjsfergreg


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> affjsafjsfergreg


Errr....


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He suffers depression.


----------



## Orange (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does Lustrous Orb summon Dialga, Palkia or something else?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He said: "Sorry but I am not currently planning on selling them. Should I change my mind, i will contact you."


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> He said: "Sorry but I am not currently planning on selling them. Should I change my mind, i will contact you."


Well, atleast it has some good in it

@Orange: Palkia


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Guys, click my eggs.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Jake rapes Rockman's eggs*

... I want a stupid Ditto  -_-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I summoned Lugia.

Guess what I didn't get. >.>


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How long ago?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> How long ago?


Bout 19 mins ago give or take.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Someone help stalk the backroom with me


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's everyone's overall rank (in the stats tab)?
I'm hovering right around the 1000 mark.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> What's everyone's overall rank (in the stats tab)?
> I'm hovering right around the 1000 mark.


3000 something.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a SS.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Got a SS.


wut


----------



## Pear (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm trying to get back into this. Clicks would be appreciated.
And, yeah, my display name sucks. Jack hacked my account and changed it. >__>


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slime Slugma.

 And my rank is;  1603


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.2.0*TING *censored.3.0*! MY HEARTS STILL BEATING!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> HOLY *censored.2.0*TING *censored.3.0*! MY HEARTS STILL BEATING!


Way to go!

Now ... where did you get it from?


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lab. And what John says it true. Stalk every 5 minutes until the clock reaches the next minute (but make sure your computer clock is faster than the GPX clock so you get to the lab before it hits the 5 mintue period) And yeah, you do click it millions of times. I clicked it like 50 times and it said "Please wait" and I was like 'No! Someone took my Ditto!'


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lab. Got it.

Still looking for that Red Orb and Silver Wing though, but I will continue to Lab stalk.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uggh. My head feels really weird now..

And btw, it has soft as it's last word, and is about 5-7 lines long.

I feel sorry for Nigel though,..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Uggh. My head feels really weird now..
> 
> And btw, it has soft as it's last word, and is about 5-7 lines long.
> 
> I feel sorry for Nigel though,..


Yeah, soft texture or something.
I know the description.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You can just check my egg for it lol. I'm the only user on the site with a Ditto egg. I feel proud xD


.... There's like nothing to do on the site now.. -_-


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You can just check my egg for it lol. I'm the only user on the site with a Ditto egg. I feel proud xD
> 
> 
> .... There's like nothing to do on the site now.. -_-


There's 2 users on the site with one. It helps to use the stats page before making assumptions.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did look at the stats page, it said 1. It obviously changed.


Egg check "A white egg with an odd dull blue mark on it. It seems to panic from time to time"? nvm. I googled it


----------



## Orange (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got my own party via random.  :gyroidquestioned: 
I actually never got someone I've clicked the same day with random...


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> I just got my own party via random.  :gyroidquestioned:
> I actually never got someone I've clicked the same day with random...


I don't get.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow. Congrats on the ditto Jake!
I've been kinda lazy lab stalking lately. Haven't been doing much.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. I feel sorry for you though. Because I know you want one too, I know i'm just being stupid. But I actually feel sorry for you Dx

I also feel mean.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Thanks. I feel sorry for you though. Because I know you want one too, I know i'm just being stupid. But I actually feel sorry for you Dx
> 
> I also feel mean.


lol its okay. I have over 11 lab legends so dont feel sorry for me.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. But I still do.

Ditto is hatching!
I hid him, so the only way you can see him is by clicking the sprite in my sig. 'Cause he is in a private box!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/xuiEq


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/xuiEq


You'll be good at the event.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I resurrected two fossils, got a Corruption Orb, and Raven asked if he could put his Pokemon in my sig. I feel loved.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Raven's PM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## Nigel (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have my egg design ready!


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I resurrected two fossils, got a Corruption Orb, and Raven asked if he could put his Pokemon in my sig. I feel loved.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Raven's PM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Well. I got a sexy Ditto so shove it!

@ Nigel: Working on mine  Done.

I  hope Ditto doesn't get scared whilst underground! he's so sexy.

And wtf. I moth just went flying into the comptuer screen...

Blue Cehst = Adamant Orb... What should I do? I'll wait until I buy my Destiny Knot, then buy/find a Corruption orb, wait until that Lab is empty and summon, then corrupt it. But I don't want Primal Dialga or Dialga.... >.> Who wants it?

Jigga sent me a message saying "congratz on getting that ditto =D" I was like wtf..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, I'm going to own aprils contest


----------



## Orange (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"_The two Pok_


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> i have my egg design ready!


Can you show me? I promise I won't steal it. I have a master idea in my head already...heh heh....


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

asdf


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




PSHAOW


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> PSHAOW


You would have made me mad if that was a Shadow Lugia/Fake Groudon.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed a Lab Groudon earlier.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just stalking the backroom for a Silver Wing and a Red Orb.


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Behold the awesome Starwolf egg! Can't let you scramble that starfox!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Behold the awesome Starwolf egg! Can't let you scramble that starfox!


Lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Behold the awesome Starwolf egg! Can't let you scramble that starfox!


Can't let you adopt that Ditto Starfox!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








Well Latias hatched 8D BUT NOW MY SLIME SLUGMA WONT HATCH D8
Also you dont HAVE to click Bunearry, im gunna release it ASAP anyhow so yea


----------



## John102 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

>


So...Many....Slime.......SLUGMAS


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

John, drop me a slime sluga. =3


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

xD, Boxx Of Bliss will be easier considerig I just scabebd 4 from the shelter.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Well Latias hatched 8D BUT NOW MY SLIME SLUGMA WONT HATCH D8
> Also you dont HAVE to click Bunearry, im gunna release it ASAP anyhow so yea


I don't care if this a double post. But why are your eggs leading to Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu's Party? Somethings fishy...

Good shelter find by me xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/late to the party

Yuki = Sanji


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My egg is epic.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait wut.

Name change or dupe?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dupe.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone wanna see my egg design?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna see my egg design?


If you think it beats John's, sure.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PM me to see it then.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry, haven't been on GPX+ in a while. Clicks would be nice.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mephi is mocking me.

She has two Groudon eggs.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to get out of a sticky Situation, anyhow as soon as 100 days are up im changing the name.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













I love hoarding.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dupe counts aren't aloud.

@nook: That's not hoarding.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I love hoarding.


yeah but now you cant see anything in the shelter/ lab

i got this message

The following comment on your submission was added by a staff member:  Interesting.... whatever it is.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the admins. Can't they leave it as it is and not try to make it "fair"?


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I accidently submitted mine twice.

Anyway. Have to get back to looking for my Platinum since my brotehr stole it. And I seacher his room secretly and couldn't find it..


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blackmail him. 

Just four more bred SS until I get Pudding Vat. I believe you get Fin Fossil, am I correct?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No a random fossil


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here are my eggs:













And here's my page:
http://gpxplus.net/user/Ren+Partycat

I just signed up today, please warm em up good for a newbie. :3


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do they send you a PM about whether or not your entry is accepted or denied?


----------



## Nigel (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Do they send you a PM about whether or not your entry is accepted or denied?


no, you have to check the submissions page, it tells you there, and gives you a comment on it.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine is going to win.

Lawl.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mines been waiting for acception for like 12 hours...


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mine has been accepted.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Roughly how long was yours waiting?


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

9 hours


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I guess 12 hours is only 1/4 of the tme longer th an yours. So I havn't got much long to wait hopefully.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I guess 12 hours is only 1/4 of the tme longer th an yours. So I havn't got much long to wait hopefully.


Just be patient.

=3


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Valentacool egg. But not to worried.


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, submitted my awesome egg xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> lol, submitted my awesome egg xD


It takes ages to get accepted D:


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just saw an Adamant Orb in the backroom.

Meh, didn't want Primal Dialga ...


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found one. Then Devil Gopher was being a pain in the rear and begging for it. So I sold it without telling him to tell him to get stuffed for being a begger,


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SOMEONE PLEASE, SELL A SILVER WING/RED ORB FOR ME.

I WILL MARRY YOU.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel your pain with my Ditto. If I find one. You'll be first to know


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I feel your pain with my Ditto. If I find one. You'll be first to know


 :veryhappy: 

Thanks dude.
=3


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Saw Azelf in shelter. But I didn't want it.


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay my entry got accepted, and it only took two hours!


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why yours and not mine. Should I submit it again?


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Why yours and not mine. Should I submit it again?


If you go to the "Now taking submissions" header it should lead you to a page where you can either add an egg from your comp, or if you already added one it should say "You have submitted an entry. Status:Accepted/Pending/Declined" if you don't see the quote that says you have submitted an entry, you probably messed up because the box that allows you to submit an entry will be gone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







Please click them, I WANT MY DAMN SLUGMA HATCHED SO I CAN JUST GET THE GREEN AND BROWN ACHIEVEMENTS DONE


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to submit an entry but it doens't let me.


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait is the box still there?

Um, PM me your entry(upload it to photobucket or something) and I'll see if anything is wrong with it....


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says my eggs must be the exact dimensions. But I just colored in the sprite they gave us...


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=(

Um, like I said lemme check it real quick and I'll see if I can find what's wrong...what program did you use btw?


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Paint.

Thanks for trying to help John. I just fidled around with it on paint and it is now pending.


----------



## John102 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Paint.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help John. I just fidled around with it on paint and it is now pending.


I was one pixel too big xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They didn't give my egg a comment ):


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*









Bidofo egg get 8D
I saw two Bidoof eggs and was like 'YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!'


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good work. But Ditto is still better


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good work. But Ditto is still better


Ditto is a large blob of Clefairy ***...
Bidofo is an awesome thing


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Novelty whoring.

And I feel sad since I'm on no one's Pal Pad.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Novelty whoring.
> 
> And I feel sad since I'm on no one's Pal Pad.


Click my Bidofo egg and tell me your GPX+ name and i'll add you 8D


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Novelty whoring.
> 
> And I feel sad since I'm on no one's Pal Pad.


what you on about fool?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
And then everyone adds me.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Never thought i'd see the day
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
*






Oh, it appears you have a Secret Key!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You open the door to the backroom of the shop and find...
...nothing at all! It seems other users have already purchased everything for sale here.
Check back later!*</div>

Tried to make it look as much as possible like the real thing.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow.

4 items in the backroom.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a razor claw when i logged on, then found a Slime Slugma egg in shelter and a Female Togepi. Missed a Female Munchlax though XD
Click them pl0x 8D


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

X<

I want Red orb/Silver wing


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You have submitted an entry. Status: Accepted
You submitted your entry on Thursday, March 25th 2010 at 1:26 AM

Your submission was accepted on Thursday, March 25th 2010 at 1:56 AM

YUSH!!!!
Now all i gotta do is wait for my defeat at the hands of the voting stages xD I wont tell anyone here my entry since i wanna be fair and plus you all have your own entries.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for the DP.

But this is the second time in like an hour i've logged on and got an item, this time it was a leaf stone XD


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click away. Also, give me your GPX Profile links so I can add you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Click away. Also, give me your GPX Profile ]Mine is Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (I've explained it all) but yea i'll click ur eggs and add you


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm using it now.

Also NGT. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> I'm using it now.
> 
> Also NGT. You're doing it wrong.


He's trolling on perpose, ignore it.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Azila said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay. By any chance, do you use GPXPlus?


----------



## NGT (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Azila said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perpose?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Click away. Also, give me your GPX Profile ]http://gpxplus.net/user/Jack+Jack
> 
> I'm changing my display name once my 100 days are up.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				NGT said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant purpose.
And sorry, Ren. But no.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I clicked your Bidofo only Jake. but i'll click later today more since im cream crackered


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/uyrAq


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/info/uyrAq


What is that egg?
Btw click


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadow Lugia.
I FINALLY GOT IT.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No in your sig.
If thats your entry you should remove it from your sig, if you read the T+C your not to tell anyone your submission and i think CW can see tbt and does since its on the bottom bar of the Forums


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> No in your sig.
> If thats your entry you should remove it from your sig, if you read the T+C your not to tell anyone your submission and i think CW can see tbt and does since its on the bottom bar of the Forums


Its my Kyuubi egg.
No it is not my egg submission for the contest.
I made this in my free time.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=33560&st=0

My egg is in here.
Its the red one covered in chocolate.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I the only one posting in here ...?


----------



## John102 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, mines doing horrible, that's not surprising though since I put like 5 minutes of effort into it xD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, mines doing horrible, that's not surprising though since I put like 5 minutes of effort into it xD


I have 27 votes

AND YAY FOR GREASEMONKEY
I GOT 500 INTERACTIONS FOR TODAY (Doing more through, so it might change)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*cough* Your not allowed to tell people your entry peeps.
But i bet mine gets 0 votes xD


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

can't find mine


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got one vote from myself D8

AND I SAW IDEAS I NEARLY DID BUT I THOUGHT I WOULDNT BE ALLOWED!!! DAMN IT TO HECK


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do you have Master Clicker?
>


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet.

Now at 700.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MC takes forever. You've got about 10 and a half hours to get around 12,000 clicks? Good luck with that, unless you don't do anything else for the rest of the day, I don't see you getting it.


----------



## John102 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it took me 5 hours.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e_e
My computer feels inferior now.

Anyways, he's still at around there.

IN OTHER NEWS:
I'm still whoring legends/novelties.


----------



## John102 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best time to click is like at 2 am-8am there is like no one on.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then that makes sense since I'm asleep by then.


----------



## John102 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta stay up mah boy and brave the night! It's especially easy to click if it's mid week like Tuesday or Wednesday, there is virtually no lag.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=33595

VOTE FOR MINE, SCREW YOU SANJI

MINE IS THE CHOCOLATE COVERED RED ONE


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=33595
> 
> VOTE FOR MINE, SCREW YOU SANJI
> 
> MINE IS THE CHOCOLATE COVERED RED ONE


Just did.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MOAR, I MUST GET ROUND 3


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I never thought it would actually happen...  I'm not even a lab whore...  I was looking for a turtwig when I thought I saw a mispelling and instinctively clicked it....



Ditto get.

I feel really sorry for all you lab whores... D:
(Not in an offensive way, I really do feel sorry.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click them, or else . . .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine pl0x
and rockman i knew i was gunna loose anyway :/ but i hope you win dude 8D.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Click mine pl0x
> and rockman i knew i was gunna loose anyway :/ but i hope you win dude 8D.


He didn't make it. 

And I got a Fossil Kabuto egg. Just few more to go....
And do you guys think that they should make a fossil Sunkern? In one episode of the anime there was a leaf fossil. It should look something like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Credit goes to Seph from GTS+. Or did they already add it? 



			
				Neko of Death said:
			
		

> Hatched Sunkern (fossil?) and boxed.
> From fossil I found underground.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*









CLICK MAI EGGS AND MAKE THEM HATCH! I'VE HAD THEM FOR AGES D8


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY SKINS.


----------



## John102 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New skins are cool.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im sticking with red. its best.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The green one should have an option for a clover like on Pat's Day.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> The green one should have an option for a clover like on Pat's Day.


Why? St Patricks day is only one day a year.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Phione. When it evolves into Manaphy does it become Novelty?

Also, how long roughly does it take of refreshing the shelter before you got a Novelty, I've never got one :c


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm so mad at myself D:<
I saw a Pokii Egg, but I refreshed, as I didn't even know about Pokii. (I just got back into GPX a while ago)
Then I got curious about it, so I asked DevilGopher on MSN what Egg an Egg with black fur on it was and he said, OMG DID YOU SEE ONE??!!! ITS A POKII
and I said, YEAH I SAW ONE WHATS A POKII
and he said, ITS LIKE THE RAREST NOVELTY
then I facepalmed countless times and stalked the shelter for the rest of the day (about 5 hours)
At least while looking for another one I got a bunch of other rare stuff.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> I'm so mad at myself D:<
> I saw a Pokii Egg, but I refreshed, as I didn't even know about Pokii. (I just got back into GPX a while ago)
> Then I got curious about it, so I asked DevilGopher on MSN what Egg an Egg with black fur on it was and he said, OMG DID YOU SEE ONE??!!! ITS A POKII
> and I said, YEAH I SAW ONE WHATS A POKII
> ...


lolol

By the way, grats on the Zergoose.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gah, you liar, I thought you were banned from the computer!


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change of plans.  I'll tell you on msn.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmkay, btw missed a Remorage for the fifth time! RAEG


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Got a Phione. When it evolves into Manaphy does it become Novelty?
> 
> Also, how long roughly does it take of refreshing the shelter before you got a Novelty, I've never got one :c


*cough* Manaphy is a legendary and Phione doesnt evolve.


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Got a Phione. When it evolves into Manaphy does it become Novelty?
> 
> Also, how long roughly does it take of refreshing the shelter before you got a Novelty, I've never got one :c


Phione doesn't evolve into Manaphy.

The time it takes to get a Novelty in the shelter depends on the time someone abandoned one.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can spend 1,000,000yrs looking and not get one.
I spent 10 minutes and found two.
Its PURE luck


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, waiting 1,000,000 years would mean nobody bred Novelties D:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolmao.
Also i got a soul dew the other day


----------



## Smugleaf (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragon eggs please, tell me you did i'll click your pokemon


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 I jsut removed someone from my PalPad.. I don't know who it was..


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Random people are adding me. O.O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click my eggs, or I shall kill you with this blueberry muffin I'm eating for breakfast.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked, please click back.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got two more fossils. : D


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got a Silph Scope and a Shadow Lugia.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Finally got a Silph Scope and a Shadow Lugia.


Where did you get that egg :O
I been looking for like 1hr and seen NOTHING GOOD IN THE SHELTER!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summoned a Lugia and corrupted the egg.

You can summon the Lugia by buying a Silver Wing in the backroom for 15,000 points (but It's at random, they're not in there all the time.)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*








Click now bishes


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


clicked even though i lost my GPX account


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wish reset would hurry up. I want to know where I got knocked out lol


----------



## Nigel (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want my legend voucher


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just want my Bidofo hatched xD


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just want to see what I won  xP


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I won- Nothing 8D


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay reset  xD


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm sad since ban drops don't occur after resets anymore.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Komodo won, noone from tbt :/


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

where does it say who won?

edit;

Anyone want an Adamant Orb?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> where does it say who won?
> 
> edit;
> 
> Anyone want an Adamant Orb?


Lab, look at the eggs


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> where does it say who won?
> 
> edit;
> 
> Anyone want an Adamant Orb?


I'll have it after I get more points.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone tell me what the mystery counter does?

Click my eggs please


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Komodo's one of the official artists and moderators on DC, so it's not really a surprise that she won. She's got huge amounts of experience.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you unlock achievements again ?


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, just missed a slime slugma.... Well at least i got one earlier today.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. 2nd lab legend today.


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Another Slime slugma from the shelter.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got three legends today.

Two by pure luck and one from my voucher.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I got three legends today.
> 
> Two by pure luck and one from my voucher.


Good work.

I only got a stupid Nugget Dx


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still looking for a Ditto though.

Good thing I don't have a limit on that.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What legend shall I choose? =D
Might choose Mew


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> What legend shall I choose? =D
> Might choose Mew


You should go for your favorite.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't you get Arceus and then get God send?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mew is my favourite but i dont really like the mew sprite


----------



## Nigel (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats this?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> whats this?


uxie


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons please


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please Dx


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please give my poke's a click


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah Wardi how come you got those legendaries so quick :c
I been looking for months, never seen one.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Woah Wardi how come you got those legendaries so quick :c
> I been looking for months, never seen one.


I was lucky enough to find two in the shelter yesterday  It's the first time I've been lucky with eggs in a long time.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is the best time to look?


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if there is a best time, I was just looking in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its random Marcus, theres no such thing as 'A best time to look'

The fact is it counts who releases what. I release 2 eggs from daycare (i am breeding Easter Bunearrys), alot of them are PLAIN bunearries, the rest are EBs. So its TOTALLY random when people will get novelties. and Legendary releases are REALLY rare. Just try clicking around LOADS, you might get a treasure chest


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treasure chest?


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When my slime slugma's hatch, I'll be breeding them.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> When my slime slugma's hatch, I'll be breeding them.


I'll be doing the same if my Other SS is a Male.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essentailly...

You get items whilst surfing, most will just appear in a large white bar and say 'you found <item> by your feet'
The rest are found on the bar where it has the announcements and the Mystery counter (you'll spot them) and you MUST click them to get them (if you go to certain areas you'll loose them so you gotta be quick!)

The 'treasure chest' is like a small box which can be blue/red (or other colours idk) and will give you summoning items for legendaries.
Other times you'll see an old black+white sprite of an old man (from Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks. I'm currently surfing the Shelter now.
How often do you see one of these like extras e.g Chest? Are they ridiculously rare?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm currently surfing the Shelter now.
> How often do you see one of these like extras e.g Chest? Are they ridiculously rare?


There not RIDICULOUSLY rare, just rare. And you wont find them Shelter surfing, they're best found whilst going out clicking peoples Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lab lurking is fun


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Lab lurking is fun


How do you know if a Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you look at the bar you'll spot 'em, theyre not MASSIVE, they're small, but not small enough to not see.

Just spend 2-3 hours clicking peoples parties, you might see one.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> K, Also, how big are the Treasure Chests and Old Man? Do I need to keep looking out for them, or are they really obvious?


They appear on the left hand side of the site where the mystery counter and all that misc. text is


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yey DC Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Yey DC Easter Egg Hunt.


wut?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What R-Man said.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my dragons


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trying to hatch and level these. Just got them today


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Trying to hatch and level these. Just got them today


Dunsparce xD


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duh. He's my legendary.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i have 3 manaphys and 1 Latias for a legendary :]


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but I can't hear you over the sound of my Regice, Giratina, Ho-oh, Entei, Regirock, Shaymin, Palkia, Raikou, and Fake Groudon.

I feel like such a loser for being on so much that I got all those. But I know Nigel has like 500000 times more.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow. I just adopted a Winter Vulpix and Missing no. both hatched from the shelter.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Wow. I just adopted a Winter Vulpix and Missing no. both hatched from the shelter.


Grats. I haven't seen anything good in the shelter for _days_ now.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've put the Vulpix in the daycare with my ponyta. Hopefully they breed quite fast.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

>


?


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's an image  It holds a hidden meaning.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> It's an image  It holds a hidden meaning.


It's pictures of Pokemon Gold/Silver... :/


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Truly skilled trainers should try to win using their favorites.

<3


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Truly skilled trainers should try to win using their favorites.
> 
> <3


And the secret is out.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Luck is not on my side. I missed a Regigigas egg and a Clone Squirtle.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Luck is not on my side. I missed a Regigigas egg and a Clone Squirtle.


Unlucky, good luck in the future.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They need a new novelty for today.

Or an EB outburst.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> They need a new novelty for today.
> 
> Or an EB outburst.


That would be awesome. I need one of them.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats a root fossil do?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> whats a root fossil do?


You can revive a fossil pokemon !


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, im going to do that.


also click my dragon eggs and read my journal on gpx, any1


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clix plox.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

5 EBs and one its evolution i released


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Look what i found! A Remorage egg!

Lets hatch theese eggs once and for all!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish I could find a Ditto.


----------



## Robin (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my eggs, especially the slime slugma, it's close to hatching!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






I think I found what Wymsy looks like. :X


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I think I found what Wymsy looks like. :X


thats funny stuff. click my dragons


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I need to find out her name... *puts on stalker face*


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's Whitney, nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> It's Whitney, nook.


>.<

How could I not figure that out...


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click dragons


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> click dragons


Clicked both Dragons and Pokemon.

Also, I think that there should be a new Pokemon Eggs thread. This thread has too many pages, probably the largest thread in TBT. Anyone else agree with me?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No and yes


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain this "No and Yes".


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No we dont need another thread.

Yes its the largest thread.

Kthxbai


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone just wants their eggs clicked I guess.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We keeping this thread going! click please


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> We keeping this thread going! click please


Very well then. Click mine please.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has been done.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you my good sir.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks to the people that have been clicking my pokemon


----------



## Nigel (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dunsparce egg acquired!


----------



## John102 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All have been clicked. What are those eggs?


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks please 

Just got a Easter Buneary


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*











 

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman

My poor little eggs need clicking.

The Meowth in my sig leads to my GPX+ party.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman
> 
> My poor little eggs need clicking.
> 
> The Meowth in my sig leads to my GPX+ party.


Lol, thanks for reminding me. I havn't even clicked my own :S

I'll click your afterwards.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman
> 
> My poor little eggs need clicking.
> 
> The Meowth in my sig leads to my GPX+ party.


Three legends? Nice.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You failed.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh?


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Primal Dialga is a Novelty >.>


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? Still part legend. It's been corrupted at one point.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's classafied as a Novelty. Therefore you're wrong. Discussion over.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little strict?

And spelling error there :/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Click it. DO IT NOW


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really care.


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah. Cheer up a little.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Got my Mew =)


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman
> 
> My poor little eggs need clicking.
> 
> The Meowth in my sig leads to my GPX+ party.


Clicked, Click mine please.


oh my a god, just found the little man, i got my egg


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jake Primal Dialga is a Legendary Novelty.
Now shut up.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sure is Lake of Rage in here (Haha see what I did)


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Got my Mew =)


GET A DITTO GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Nigel (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't breed. Cypress is a staff member so thats why she/ he can breed them


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Jake Primal Dialga is a Legendary Novelty.
> Now shut up.









Now you shut up.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rockman got OWNNNNNNNNED

Lol click my eggs PLEASE
and i love the new percentages which have been added.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Bidofo pure luck if the egg is a Bidoof or Bidofo, or is there a difference with what the eggs look like?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, pure luck. You can tell in the shelter though. Hatch a Bidoof egg, and when you hover over one of those eggs it should say Bidoof Egg. If it doesn't, it's a Bidofo and you should click it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> No, pure luck. You can tell in the shelter though. Hatch a Bidoof egg, and when you hover over one of those eggs it should say Bidoof Egg. If it doesn't, it's a Bidofo and you should click it.


Its what i did, and look what i has now 8D


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*glares in raeg*

Anyway, I made a new account because I got a new email, so I'm dropping all my rares, aka: Clone Charmander, Zergoose, Easter Buneary's etc. They're being dropped now so get looking in 15 mins time =3 And click my eggs people =D


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's rigged.

Jake, even though it is a Novelty it would be considered a Legendary Novelty since it's a corruption of a legendary.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Its a NOVELTY, not a legendary. 
If you dont believe me ask CW.
Kthxbai.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> No.
> Its a NOVELTY, not a legendary.
> If you dont believe me ask CW.
> Kthxbai.


I'm not asking that *censored.4.0*.
Kitsanovelty.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's half Legendary, half Novelty. First it was a Legendary, then came the corruption, therefore it is a Novelty and a Legendary. Think about Fake Groudon. The "fake" part of its name makes it a novelty. The "Groudon" part of its name makes it a legendary. Take a normal novelty, such as Easter Buneary. It's a novelty, but it's still a common since it is still a Buneary and Wymsy says so.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Click/Feed please. Tell me if you do, and I'll return. 

Just got a Adamant Orb from a treasure chest


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Click/Feed please. Tell me if you do, and I'll return.
> 
> Just got a Adamant Orb from a treasure chest


Did you get those eggs in the shelter? If not where from?
I'm still puzzled as to where a Treasure Chest shows up on screen, anyone help?


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> I'm still puzzled as to where a Treasure Chest shows up on screen, anyone help?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ZOMFG Novelty!!!
WTF WOOT IT'S TAKEN 3 MONTHS MAAN, 3 MONTHS!

What is it?


----------



## Josh (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> ZOMFG Novelty!!!
> WTF WOOT IT'S TAKEN 3 MONTHS MAAN, 3 MONTHS!
> 
> What is it?


That's a slime Magcargo.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hehe, in your face fools =p
Now looking for more, seeing as I've finally learnt how to surf the shelter properly.

Click please!


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Omg another one...what's happening to me 
First refresh after dinner and bang, I get this...thing c:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Omg another one...what's happening to me
> First refresh after dinner and bang, I get this...thing c:


Damn, you got a Clone Charmander : (


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever that is...hehehe =p
Click please, also add me to your Pal Pad if you want.
By the way, how rare is it to see a Bidofo Egg? I've seen like 60 Bidoof Eggs today.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're pretty rare, and I'll click you in a sec.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they appear to be.
Drat, just wasted my last Egg of the day on this, which I presume is a Porygon:



Never seen it before, so got a little excited and clicked without thinking...oh well.
Am now clicking lots, going to get enough money for a Secret Key. Is it 1 point(money) per interaction?


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Clickeh please.

And yes, it one point per interaction unless you have an amulet coin or it's a bonus click day.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks John.
Anyway, I found something interesting for all Google Chrome users, and who didn't already know this.
A quick way of closing tabs using Google Chrome is to press Ctrl+W. This will obviously be useful when mass clicking, instead of click the "X" all the time by the tab.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Any clicks for me please? The slime slugma egg is close to hatching, please click it


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Any clicks for me please? The slime slugma egg is close to hatching, please click it


Clicked, can you click me back? I'm sermantopp in GPX.
By the way, how do you know if a say Kabuto egg is a normal Kabuto or Fossil Kabuto, therefore a Novelty?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LOLZ CLIK MY PICTURE OF A POKEYMAN TO LEVL IT UPPPP ))))))))))))


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I will do now. 

They have cracks all over them, even before they have been warmed. I think.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, that'd help. Thanks
I just don't see how you can get any of the Interaction Achievements. I feel like I've done millions but I haven't even done 300 today...


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need 20k interactions 2, 


Click me pokemon. i got a fossil egg.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm not sure if that's true...take a look at this:
http://gpxplus.net/info/dVffq
No cracks :s
Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all have different things which show they are the novelty version. I think the Kabuto one is covered in cracks.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like the one I showed you is paler than its original.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got a picture of the egg here.

http://gpxplus.net/info/jVNAq


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kabuto is, lileep isnt


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I've got a picture of the egg here.
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/info/jVNAq


Ahah, I see what you mean.
Oh well, more hunting for me.
Also, is it very rare to see a Legendary in the Lab? I've looked for quite a long time and not seen one.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Very rare. You probably have more chance trying to click around the site and hoping to get a treasure chest with a summoning item in. I've been really lucky, and got one yesterday and today.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh darn you xD
By clicking around the sight you mean clicking people's eggs, going to the shelter, lab, PC, shop etc?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see why some1 would resurrect one, and release it


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they quit playing or something.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

To find the Treasure Chest/Old Man do you browse around the page with the Shelter, Lab,Shop Tabs, or anywhere around the site?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but when would you know


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> To find the Treasure Chest/Old Man do you browse around the page with the Shelter, Lab,Shop Tabs, or anywhere around the site?


If you look at the announcements where they tell you it update, in between those line and on the right of that. 


double post, sry. need to start paying attention


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found a Reaper Cloth at my feet, is this particularly rare?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn, my slime slugma is 4 maturity away from hatching D:


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it worth buying the Underground Kit?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Is it worth buying the Underground Kit?


Yup. You usually get items, and can get rare items like fossils, corruption orbs and summoning items. I've only put three pokemon down there, and have got one leaf stone, and tow sun stones. I've sold the sun stone for 1,200, and that alone has made a profit. It's worth it.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought c:
Does it matter what Pkmn you put down there?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but any pokemon can only ever visit the underground once. 


Just got a Dialga egg


----------



## Marcus (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where, Lab?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I summoned it.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im so poor.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Im so poor.


Same, I've only got 16K credits.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's calssed as a 'Novelty' therefore you're all wrong. So shut up. 

Also, nook. I'm not waiting for you to get enough points before I sell my Adamant Orb. Because you're being a meanie. So i'm selling it when I want to.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jake, I clicked your pokes


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake, I clicked your pokes


M'kay.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a remorage, zergoose, dracowymsy, and pokii. If anyone could help me obtain them, I would be really grateful, and would help you out in one way or another.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I need a remorage, zergoose, dracowymsy, and pokii. If anyone could help me obtain them, I would be really grateful, and would help you out in one way or another.


Me and John are basicly the only ones who can give you Dracowymsys, Well we can just keep breeding them until you get them. But other users can drop theirs if they want. I'm using my Daycare at the moment. But after I finish using it. I'll breed you some. Unless John wants to. I'm not bothered. But when i'm done using my Daycare i'll breed for you.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome. Can you pm me before releasing them?


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of cousre. But it wont be until a few weeks.


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, that's fine. Thanks


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh my a god, look at what i got 

 i got it by luck, first refresh and bam. when i went to click it a quilfish got in the way so i was delayed, then i click the egg and got it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> oh my a god, look at what i got
> 
> i got it by luck, first refresh and bam. when i went to click it a quilfish got in the way so i was delayed, then i click the egg and got it.


Too common.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its not if you dont put any effort into getting one. i was just getting some eggs that i havent gotten yet(which it was). besides i missed a WV 20 min ago.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

I remember being the only TBT user with a Winter Vulpix and Winter Ninetails.. Good memories.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just to classify, corrupted pokemon are classified as novelties, but they're actually rarer than most novelties and legendaries.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Just to classify, corrupted pokemon are classified as novelties, but they're actually rarer than most novelties and legendaries.


See, Nigel says so. So everyone else can shove it.


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*

I remember being the only TBT user with five dracowymsies..Good memories.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Ditto. Don't forget that moment.


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got one like a day later.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I got mine, 20 days, 2 hours and 5 minutes later.

Ooo. Look how sexy a ready-to-hatch Arceus looks like


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously Nigel's a god incarnate and knows everything.
I still say they're Legendary Novelties, and you need to stop being so pissed off at everyone.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're classaifed as "Novelty" it isn't that hard a fact to accept >.>

And yes. Nigel is a god xD


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the fact that they used to be legends.

Let's say Person A is a human. He is then thrown into a vat of toxic waste and gets superpowers. He's still a human, just one with super powers.

That makes sense, right? Now substitute human with Legend, toxic waste stuff with Corruption, and super powers with Novelty.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People faling into toxic waste has nothing to do with Corrupting Pokemon...

And also Primal Dialga, Shadow Lugia and Fake Groudon don't have genders either you can't say "He is then thrown" because that doesn't make sence.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pray tell why they're not similar.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boo hoo, go nitpick somewhere else.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go doulbe post somewhere else. Because we all know you can't accept the fact that Nigel is god.

Anyway. I shall get this back on topic. Because I am mature enough to do so.

Will there be an Apirl Event, or was the egg thingy the event for April?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you breed a Slugma and a Slime Slugma do you get 50-50 if it's Slime or normal?
Also, if you breed Slime n Slime do you always get Slime?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> If you breed a Slugma and a Slime Slugma do you get 50-50 if it's Slime or normal?
> Also, if you breed Slime n Slime do you always get Slime?


No, theres a very small chance you'll get a slime slugma


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

...wat


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok
Click please. Also, is there any point of choosing the right berry to give?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get more points.

BUGGAR MISSED A VALENTICOOL BECAUSE MY PARTY WAS FULL


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still looking for a Fossil Novelty in the Shelter and a Bidofo. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for the Underground Pok


----------



## Nigel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Still looking for a Fossil Novelty in the Shelter and a Bidofo. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for the Underground Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Still looking for a Fossil Novelty in the Shelter and a Bidofo. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for the Underground Pok


----------



## Nigel (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is how you do it =p


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> This is how you do it =p


Damn you fool! xD
Oh well, I just picked up a second Slime Slugma egg. Click please!
Now, I assume I have high chances of breeding SS's in the daycare now that I have two?
What does it mean by, "Write the colour font" when trying to use colour in your Journal. I don't know what to type. I tried typing red's BBCode, and just the word "red", but nothing happened.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Still looking for a Fossil Novelty in the Shelter and a Bidofo. Does anyone know roughly how long it takes for the Underground Pok


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. 

I need more novelty >:O


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a second Slime Slugma today, and missed a Dracowymsy :c
Click please, I clicked all your eggs. Am 200 clicks of Newbie Clicker Achievement, but Novice Clicker is an abolsute joke...3500 clicks!?


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed that wymsy too.  I need another novelty in my party >:O


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Really really want an Easter Buneary, are they like really rare or something? One of the few Novelties I haven't seen.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Really really want an Easter Buneary, are they like really rare or something? One of the few Novelties I haven't seen.


I'm breeding them.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goargh, how did you get them in the first place? Pure luck in the Shelter?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Remorage if anyone wants one.
I'll post here if my daycare couple had an egg or not.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Breeding Remorage if anyone wants one.
> I'll post here if my daycare couple had an egg or not.


Yes please. I'm really needing one. Anything you need in return?


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much. I see them fairly often. I never see remorage at all though.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Anything you need in return?


Nah, not at the moment.
I'm just looking for a Ditto, which is very hard to come by in the lab.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. PM me on GPX when you get the eggs?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I'll do.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, thanks 


If anyone is looking for any Easter Buneary eggs, I'm breeding them right now. Just tell me, and I'll pm you when they are done.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh yes please, I'd love one.
When they're done, could I let you know when to release it ie when I'm next available?
Weird how you see a lot of Easter Bunearys, I never see any but instead see lots of Slime Slugmas, which I'll be breeding shortly.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What rarity are ditto classed as?


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing, I will.

I could do with a slime slugma egg if that's OK? I've got two females


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> What rarity are ditto classed as?


Rare, they have an Ultra Ball next to their egg.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends what mine hatch as :/


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK.

Damn, missed a Wymsy.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does the Mystery Counter do?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsy's are so common nowadays ...
They use to be super rare.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> What does the Mystery Counter do?


No idea. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It measures mass clicking and when it gets to a certain number we get 3 bonuses.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 bonus whats and what number does it have to reach?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> 3 bonus whats and what number does it have to reach?


1,500,000 or 1,000,000


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great. My slime slugma got a tiny mushroom from the underground.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just found a nugget =D


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woo, got a charmander clone. 

Clicks please


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So close.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a new Easter Buneary.

The eggs and poke's are in the sig. Clicks please.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Just grabbed myself a second Clone Charmander...clicks please.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I JUST WANT A DITTO.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> I JUST WANT A DITTO.


If Ditto is a "very rare" Pokemon, then haven't you got too many very rare/novelties eggs in you party?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto does not have a Master Ball or a Cherish Ball next to its name. It's in a different class, so it doesn't matter what my party is.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still a ridiculous thing to find. Just chill out a bit


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Its still a ridiculous thing to find. Just chill out a bit


I've been chill.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do you get when the Mystery Counter reaches the required number?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You havent, your complaining.
Its just an online game, not alot of people get dittos so just keep going. You'll EVENTUALLY get one, just keep looking :/ 

@Marcus 3 effects will happen when it hits max:
1.5x interaction bonus
25% discount in shops 
and something else (i forgot).


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks.
Better keep mass clicking! Almost done 2k today, but Novice Clicker is out of the question, I just don't see how you can do that.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna mass click for me? Lol i havent bothered and i only have 1.5k clicks xD


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> You havent, your complaining.
> Its just an online game, not alot of people get dittos so just keep going. You'll EVENTUALLY get one, just keep looking :/


You know what, how about you stop commanding me around?
I've been off the site for the past few hours.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not, your just acting like a little child.
Just do what the rest of us do, keep lab/shelter stalking and stop *censored.4.1* :/


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like you are when you made this alt account in a sad attempt to make people like you more  <_< .


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0* all of you


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. I want to hatch my clone charmander and easter buneary soon.

@Rockman. - Even me?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lets move AWAY from the stupidity of HeartGold and get back to the topic.

Click my eggs Please!


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pokii hoardin'


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click them please  Just got a Squirtle clone


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* all of you


Rockman, I love you;




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> You havent, your complaining.
> Its just an online game, not alot of people get dittos so just keep going. You'll EVENTUALLY get one, just keep looking :/
> 
> @Marcus 3 effects will happen when it hits max:
> ...


 Fixed




			
				Sanji again said:
			
		

> Wanna mass click for me? Lol i havent bothered and i only have 1.5k clicks xD


Stop asking people to freaking click for you.




			
				Sanij said:
			
		

> You havent, your complaining.
> Its just an online game, not alot of people get dittos so just keep going. You'll EVENTUALLY get one, just keep looking :/
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, stop bossing Rockman around.




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Great. My slime slugma got a tiny mushroom from the underground.


 that's good. You're 1 step closer to getting the achievement for getting 5 xD




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Really really want an Easter Buneary, they're so common I can't believe I havn't got one yet. One of the few Novelties I haven't seen.


 Fixed that up too.

They're done all ym quoting xD
Took a fair amount of my time


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I originally say about Easter Bunearies lol?
Damn, Dusclops came back with nothing from the Underground, even though it said he was ready, is this normal?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was on page 1748 ; Don't know gow I remember these things >.<




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Really really want an Easter Buneary, are they like really rare or something? One of the few Novelties I haven't seen.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah ok. I won't quote that or the page will get stretched. Is it normal for a Pok


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Ah ok. I won't quote that or the page will get stretched. Is it normal for a Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ah ok. I won't quote that or the page will get stretched. Is it normal for a Pok


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me please  It would be nice


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nahh. Still tired from quoting...


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nahh. Still tired from quoting...


Haha, that was a long post


----------



## Fontana (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll click them, as I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Waluigi said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. this made my day.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally, Porygon!


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Absolutely nothing in the Shelter all morning...


----------



## Fontana (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Absolutely nothing in the Shelter all morning...


Shall I click your eggs Marcus?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Waluigi said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLICK MINE!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Deoxys is half way out


----------



## Fontana (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The sexiness of GPX+ness in my sig leads to my party,


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow ... Dracowymsy are so common now.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Soon Arceus will be too.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Soon Arceus will be too.


Doubt it ...

Still looking for Ditto though.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Wow ... Dracowymsy are so common now.


I've seen them, I can never seem to get them though.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ditto ...
Where are you ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is because Horus was the first TBT member to get a DW egg. Soon after his catch. DW eggs were found in every TBT members party's,

Ever since then. DW eggs invade TBT members. But Horus left a curse on TBT when he stopped comming, Which made it harded for TBT members to get eggs.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think John, Horus and Nook were the first ones to get Draco's, and I was the first to get a Draco egg wasn't I?

And is it just me, or does GPX have a lot more shadows now?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> And is it just me, or does GPX have a lot more shadows now?


Yes, it does have a lot more shadows.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Horus was first do get the egg. You can even check the dates,


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can you link me to Horus's Draco?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Can you ]YOU'RE A GENIUS!!!!
> 
> Remember when I said I accidently deleted someone from my PalPad. Guess who it was... Horus! You sexy genius!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

And this could only happen to me! It even gave some snobby attitude!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nic (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deleted image for a reason.

That was pretty uncalled for on the first image.


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Kyogre

Click please


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Just got a Kyogre
> 
> Click please


Now all you need is a Rayquaza.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Just got a Kyogre
> 
> Click please


How come you keep getting Legendaries!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://dragcave.net/user/Rockman


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Pearl from the Underground, is this good?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Just got a Pearl from the Underground, is this good?


Mostly.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


700 points-rubbish =/


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stardust and Nugget's are the best.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5000 each?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhere around there.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nothing in the Shelter that's any good! Anyone seen anything good today?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does a dubious disc do ? I just found one ... Thanks


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> What does a dubious disc do ? I just found one ... Thanks


Evolves porygon2


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone seen anything good in the Shelter in the past 20mins or so? I've seen nothing.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Be patient ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Be patient ...


Just wondering if anyone has seen anything..


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://dragcave.net/user/Snackfast


----------



## Nigel (Apr 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stardust only sells for 1,000


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nic said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that person just signed in at the time I took the screen shot. I was too lazy to deleted it.

@ Nigel: I think they mean Star Pieces


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn just missed a Zergoose egg! My hand always freezes up when I see a Novelty :/


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ADBSAVHFAVHFVAHESGEF

I. MISSED. DITTO.

/rage


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> ADBSAVHFAVHFVAHESGEF
> 
> I. MISSED. DITTO.
> 
> /rage


In the Shelter?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAB. LAB.

I don't stalk the shelter anymore ...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> ADBSAVHFAVHFVAHESGEF
> 
> I. MISSED. DITTO.
> 
> /rage


At least you've got loads of legendarys and novelties. I only have a Zergoose from the shelter  :'(


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the past two days I have missed:
1 Zergoose
1 Dracowymsy
2 Clone Squirtles
1 Easter Buneary Hatched


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto is NOT a legendary or a novelty. It's a rare and I need it for breeding.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the egg desc. in the lab?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not really.
Just an image from imageshack ...

I should change it back ...


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I got a ditto a long time ago.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check my edited post =p


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It has something to do with softness.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> It has something to do with softness.


Is that it? Weird


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just hatched Bidofo and Remorage (DAMN IT I GOT A FEMALE!), missed a female Remorage in shelter and got ANOTHER Dracowymsy egg (oh well shiny huntin' time!). 
And OMG how many damn formes does Bidofo have?!

Clicks please! Want the Castform/slime slugma hatched and hopefully Dracowymsy.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dittodittodittoditto


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> I just hatched Bidofo and Remorage (DAMN IT I GOT A FEMALE!), missed a female Remorage in shelter and got ANOTHER Dracowymsy egg (oh well shiny huntin' time!).
> And OMG how many damn formes does Bidofo have?!
> 
> Clicks please! Want the Castform/slime slugma hatched and hopefully Dracowymsy.


Did you _just_ get the Dracowymsy!? I _just_ stopped shelter surfing after 2hrs continuously doing so! I hate life!


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, i SS'd for about 10minutes.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol Dracowymsy ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> lol Dracowymsy ...


You just got?
Damn, maybe someone's mass releasing


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im actually really pissed.
You spent 2hrs SSing and got nothing,
I saw two novelties and got one in 10/15minutes of SSing XD


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
What other one did you just see?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my post.

Female Remorage but i missed it.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How rare are fossils in the Underground?


----------



## Caius (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol that ditto's face...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> How rare are fossils in the Underground?


Not very... I've had 3


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you make them an egg, and do you always get an egg from one?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH idk, i've ALWAYS sold them since i dont need fossils (I've got them from the Shelter) but i'd try using the inventory or going to the lab :/


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what pokemon this is?

A green egg with a cute little pink flower pattern on the side. Any flowers near it bloom beautifully.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Anyone know what pokemon this is?
> 
> A green egg with a cute little pink flower pattern on the side. Any flowers near it bloom beautifully.


Shaymin


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*. Right, I'm off to go slit my wrists and throat.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Anyone know what pokemon this is?
> 
> A green egg with a cute little pink flower pattern on the side. Any flowers near it bloom beautifully.


Shaymin?

@Sanji: You've got eh eggs from the Shelter? Lucky, I've never seen one. How much does a Fossil sell for?


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poketch>Inventory>Use>Instant Fossil.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> lol that ditto's face...


I made the sprite myself.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored3.2* yes Easter Buneary Egg! The bad luck is over babe!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 
Click please, also click my Slime Slugma, one is 94% done.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, Meganium = Chikorita.

This site doesn't have last evolution eggs.


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please, also click my Slime Slugma, one is 94% done.


You got one now eh?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman. said:
			
		

> Well, Meganium = Chikorita.
> 
> This site doesn't have last evolution eggs.


I know, I was just thinking stupidly though.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the bad luck run is over 
So I just need an opposite sex normal Buneary and I can breed?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes AND no.

It'll be a normal bunearry a large amount of the time.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The only novelty I'm missing is Shellderboy ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but will sometimes get Easter one. How much do Fossils sell for?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but they will be normal ones like 99% of the time. so i'd save for a Silph. Scope.

and 5000points per fossil. (i got a pearl worth 700 so i am now at 20,400 points and STILL saving for backroom key.

Also Marcus If my slugma is male I'll tell you when i release the eggs kk?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What eggs? 

Damn, I'm still poor-12000 points xD...wat's the best way to make points?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mass clicking, getting Pok


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















click and lick plz


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> click and lick plz


You just gave away your account ><


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> > click and lick plz


Clicked.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And anyway, clicked the eggs.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well-aware I did


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok lol. Nice Legendary, where'd you get it? Lab, summon?


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old events. I'm surprised my Articuno didn't die in the time I left.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hehe yeah, talk about Child Neglection that poor soul!


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says I have to hug it to warm it up
But the egg is frozen to the touch

>:U


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Marcus, I want a baby CloneMander once those 2 are done makin' their love :C


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Marcus, I want a baby CloneMander once those 2 are done makin' their love :C


You do know how LOW the chances are of getting a novelty from a Norm+Nov breeding?.

Also Slugma wont hatch


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Current party, click them if you haven't >;c


----------



## Marcus (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone seen anything decent in the past 30mins or so in the Shelter?


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't summon Articuno...


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Please click the Dialga, it's so close til it hatches.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be everyone on the internet,

Why should i change to suit others? Its just ******** to argue and moan over the smileys someone uses, i've OFTEN seen smileys i might not 'like' but i dont post 'STOP USING THE SMILIEY BECAUSE I DONT LIKE IT!', its not worth it.

Now can we just STOP this?

Click my eggz pl0x and i'll be releasing Eggs from daycare asap


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> ADBSAVHFAVHFVAHESGEF
> 
> I. MISSED. DITTO.
> 
> /rage


I know your pain


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're always in the lab around 10 o clock or so


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning or night?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GAH, I MISSED ANOTHER ONE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO!


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woop, just got a valetacool.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> GAH, I MISSED ANOTHER ONE ABOUT AN HOUR AGO!


Are you making the same mistake I did and refreshing before you read the descriptions properly due to impatience?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I check the recently obtained thread and someone got a Ditto and hour ago.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Accidently Clicked a Ledyba egg in the damn lab x_x why doesnt it let you confirm?!


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a slime slugma egg clicked the sroomish in front of it instead. Fail. 
Click pl0x


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that all the time in the lab, only to see a frickin Novelty whilst the page is loading.

Nice one Wardy, where'd you get the Velatacool or whatever it is called?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a slime slugma egg from the shelter.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Theres loads of slime slugma eggs in the shelter now because people are breeding them for the achievement.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Theres loads of slime slugma eggs in the shelter now because people are breeding them for the achievement.


How do you get a Bidofo? Do you need to scroll over _every_ Bidoof Egg that goes in the Shelter and just hope on time it is a Bidofo?


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adopt a Bidoof egg.

Hatch it.

In the shelter, hover over every Bidoof egg. A Bidofo will say "Mystery Egg" not "Bidoof Egg"


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm doing now, bu they are all Bidoofs lol.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe because Bidofo is a novelty which makes it rare... >.>


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




What's with this hot pink thing?


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's with this hot pink thing?


Valentacool:


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's with this hot pink thing?


Are you playing again?
If so, I have a spare soul dew.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems interesting. What does the evolved form look like?


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and somehow it was said in my mind like sarcasimy, seriousness dirtiness. I know. Doesn'y make sence to me either.

And it looks like this without the decorations


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO thats mine


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was the only one I could find rofl


*Corruption Orb Get*

I hate how I get all the bad luck


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Click please, as with the rest of my party.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





this made up for the one i missed the other day. 

@Marcus: clicked you


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Any clicks would be appreciated.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Any clicks would be appreciated.


Clicked you.


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your account called?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snackfast


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YAY WIDE LENS.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I LOVE THE SHELTER UPDATE. GOT TWO HATCHED MISSINGNO IN LESS THAN 10 SECONDS. Also, it's easier for people to get what they want because Pokemon don't cover the eggs and no one can view both at the same time so less people are going for it which gives you a better chance of getting it.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i find it easy.

also what does a corruption orb do, and how much is a backroom key?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got myself a second Easter Buneary...praying it's a Female!


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Adopted a clone Charmander, but sadly it's another male.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Adopted a clone Charmander, but sadly it's another male.


Is it more or does the new Shelter update make adopting Pok


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd ya get your Fossil Omnamyte...Underground?


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky *censored3.2* Nice one


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should check my party.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my dragon eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Fossil Anorith egg. And Rockman, I clicked both your Pokemon and Dragons.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Just got a Fossil Anorith egg. And Rockman, I clicked both your Pokemon and Dragons.


I'll return the GPX clicks ... but I have no idea how to click people back on DC ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And whoa!

GPX has a Safari Zone now!?
COOL!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> And whoa!
> 
> GPX has a Safari Zone now!?
> COOL!


YOU JUST NOTICED THAT! GOOD FOR YOU!

Also, the update makes it easier to get Pokemon you want.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, cause I just got on.
It's a pretty cool update.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, I just saw three novelty pokemon in the egg shelter at once.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


Clicked.

@Rockman
WHAT WERE THEY? I already took two novelties today.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Winter Vulpix, Slime Slugma and Valentacool.
I didn't need them though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I havn't seen any today. Hanging out for Valentacool.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm looking for Shellderboy.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Winter Vulpix, Slime Slugma and Valentacool.
> I didn't need them though.


VALENTACOOL? FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

I need one. ;_;


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'm looking for Shellderboy.


Breed you Shellderboy for Valentacool?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'm looking for Shellderboy.


I can breed you one. In fact, I'm breeding them right now, coincidentally.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't steal my idea. I offered first.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed you did.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll just visit the shelter every so often, no biggy.

But Ditto = BIGGY.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That's right. But you can breed them for Rockman in exchaged for a Valentacool if you want. I'm not bothered...

John and Nigel are suppose to be breeding me one anyway... -.-


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> I'll just visit the shelter every so often, no biggy.
> 
> But Ditto = BIGGY.


So can you breed Valentacool for me? I can breed something else in return.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ... I can't breed Valentacool ...
I don't have the right Pokemon for thaaat.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great... FIrst rare egg I see is a Wymsy..


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Great... FIrst rare egg I see is a Wymsy..


And it's in my party.

Will release if not shiny.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl.

Stupid stalkish little man!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yeah sorry jake but i still havent bred a male shellderboy =(


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's fine. There's no rush.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's fine. There's no rush.


K, and you did agree to trade a valentacool for your ditto right?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want to get back into this.
I just lost the motivation and all. D:


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that saracsm or realisitc? I am totally confused :S


----------



## John102 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolololol, I got a male shellderboy like a long time ago.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're silly


----------



## John102 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Clickeh click, oh, and why does the site have so much lag? =S


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Clickeh click, oh, and why does the site have so much lag? =S


Because Nigel is god.

But I really haet the shelter update, I wish there was an option to ignore it and have ti as normal.

You need to edit your Journal too:

NEWS:
Yeah, don't bother clicking me, I'm not really clicking back anymore, I guess I've just gotten bored of the GPX...it was fun while it lasted, I'll still be hanging around the forums though, so feel free to shoot me a pm.
CLICKING POLICY:
I always full party click, and don't be afraid to click me when I'm offline because I usually click back unless it's past 10:00pm server time, or I post ahead telling you I won't click. Track did just start recently, so I won't be clicking as much as usual, but I'll make sure to click everyone back.

It doesn't make sence...


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Click my new egg at the end.

Also updated my journal, thanks Jake.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm super.

I swear the underground loves me;

the last 7 Items I have gotten have been somewhat good I've gotten 3 fossils, 1 big mushroom, 2 summoning items (Magma Rock and Addamant Orb) and a Corruption Orb...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Winter Vulpix, Slime Slugma and Valentacool.
> I didn't need them though.


I wish I saw a shelter like that, but Gpxplus must be doing an update because the site won't open : S


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God damnit how come the people with loads of Novelties always see all the Novelties! =p
No fair!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> God damnit how come the people with loads of Novelties always see all the Novelties! =p
> No fair!


I know, they get Winter Vulpix and Valentacools, while we get nothing, or a really common one.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BUGGER

Just got an Easter Buneary, but then saw a Slime Slugma but my party was full


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> God damnit how come the people with loads of Novelties always see all the Novelties! =p
> No fair!


Because the peeps with loads have more experience and have more knowledge on how to get them,


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me how!


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's experience.

There isn't a secret. Well a quick hand and an open space helps >.>


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be quite honest it is just pure luck what you see. Obviously if you have absolute no control over your hand then you should just give up, but if you have a quick hand it's just pure luck.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got two easter bunearys.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Got two easter bunearys.


You looking in the hatched or unhatched? I need to see something other than clones, EB or SS :/


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eggs. I've seen two SS, but I had full party.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shelter update: Safari zone and egg shelter. (sections in the shelter)


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, people who have more legends and novelties than others have a lesser chance of seeing them than those who barely have any. So it isn't luck. It's random. Just like seeing other Pokemon, It depends when users decide to release.


@ Fillfall: if you bothered to read through the topic you would know that it has already been said.

I'm so rich I'm making Nigel jealous. And his jealousy gets me more money  ^.-

Missed Valentacool egg *Blows self up*

Missed another one *blows up blown up parts*


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Absolutely nought in the Shelter right now


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Absolutely nought in the Shelter right now


There's a Phione, but I don't feel like wasting my last adoption of the day on it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There aren't even any Magikarp...


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please kill me.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. I already got blown up. then blew up by blown up bits. So Davis will have to do so.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clix Pl0x


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I already gassed myself.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eh. He can kill him self.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, just found a Reaper Cloth -.-


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm still richer


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SOMEONE RELEASE A NOVELTY THAT ISN'T SS OR EB IN THE SHELTER NOW!!!


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> SOMEONE RELEASE A NOVELTY THAT ISN'T SS OR EB IN THE SHELTER NOW!!!


You have 3 novelty eggs so you can't see any Legends or Novelties in the Lab/Shelter.

So need to go spaz when no one is doing anything wrong -_-


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, everyone must click my eggs now.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There are like only 5 GPX+ users on TBT now so that wont help really.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

helix fossil get. anyone need?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> helix fossil get. anyone need?


Me, would love a Fossil Nov.


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> helix fossil get. anyone need?


I got one like 3 hours ago and sold ^.- I lvoe that winking face now


----------



## Nigel (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to sell it now?


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*stalks backroom* kidding


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh does it only come in the backroom? If so, I can't as I don't have the secret key.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need more money for a Secret Key


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm rich


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you summon something, how long until it appears in the lab?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> If you summon something, how long until it appears in the lab?


It'll appear in the lab for 5 minutes just for you. After the 5 minutes it will show up for anyone.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Saving up for a Silph Scope  only 3K points needed


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. And how do you find items?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of items?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any, like treasure chests.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They appear in the top left corner of the announcements bar.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure chance.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Rockman and Wardi - Thanks =)


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my little baby dragons.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass clicking, got to 1,107 in about 30mins...oh and also...
What can't someone release a hatched Squirtle in the Shelter! Just need that for the Professor Oak Achievement!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A green egg with a red top, yellow spots and black marks. It radiates a mysterious power.

What egg is this?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

An egg that is several different shades of green, It seems to enjoy sunlight.

That was a Chikorita right?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FHERUHTBESURHTPERUS WOOT MANAPHY EGG!
Omg I actually finally saw one of those pure luck things!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Mass clicking, got to 1,107 in about 30mins...oh and also...
> What can't someone release a hatched Squirtle in the Shelter! Just need that for the Professor Oak Achievement!


You clicked 1107 times in half an hour? Damn your fast... =D


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trick is to open like 300 tabs, click em all, open 300, click em all etc.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends on how many your browser can cope with before lagging out or crashing.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.
I can get a lot done when I'm motivated, since my browser can take around 500 tabs at once.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tend to be on like 250 when I notice lag, and 300 ish is my max. Still though, going for Novice Clicker Achievement today.

So...anyone seen anything good in the shelter?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Lunar Wing from Underground!
Hmm, what does it Summon? It sells for 10,000...should I summon or Sell, tis a tricky one.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Just got a Lunar Wing from Underground!
> Hmm, what does it Summon? It sells for 10,000...should I summon or Sell, tis a tricky one.


It summons Cresselia which is one of the most common legendaries on this site.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 10,000 for me means Secret Key...should I get the Secret Key?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd get it if I were you.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it give unlimited access to the Backroom Store...and what is the Backroom store anyway, please explain c:


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Does it give unlimited access to the Backroom Store...and what is the Backroom store anyway, please explain c:


1. Yes but not when there are discounts.
2. Evolution items and summoning items


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, just bought it.

What is the most useful thing to buy in the shop? Like the Silph Scope?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A lot of things in the shop are useful.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Professor Cypress a bot? Just that every day she is always on and always finished like Top 5 for clicking.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

........;X0i0
......:;r;....;Xi
......Xr:.....:Wi.......7777
.....;X:..:::;;Wr:.:Z7...:;;77;;777;;;:7
.....7Z.....::;77Xrr;:..::::::::;;;;;::......W
.....:W;...:::;77;::::::::::0::::::::::::::::X77rrrZ
......7W;;::::;;7;::;7r;::::::::::::::::::::;;;....:W
.......ar7;;:::::;;::::rrXr7;:::::::::::0::::.....:::7Z
.......;ZX7;:::::::::::::;7rXrr7;;;:::::::::::::::7X
.........aX7r::::::::::::::.:::;;77rrrrrrrr;::::::;Wi
.........;W77;::::::::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;:::::;7a
.........:W777;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;Wr
.........Wr7777;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;70
.......;r0777777::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;W7
.....:W7777777:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::;;Xa
.....:0BX77777;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.:7Z7
...;@@BB0aaX;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::..::WX
..aW0M8ar7;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.....:7Z
;rX;................::::::::::;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::....:W
WZr:........::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;77;;;:::::::::::::::::::;77rZi
B@M0rrr777;;;:;::::::::::::::::;;77;;;;;;;;7777rWXXXXr
a8ZXaaaZr7rrrr777;;:.............;rWWXr77;;;::


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Is Professor Cypress a bot? Just that every day she is always on and always finished like Top 5 for clicking.


Yup.

EDIT: Just got two Dracowymsy as part of a trade


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, me needs one :c
By the way Wardi, do you want to play CoD together later?


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I get a Ditto I'll start breeding.

I'm not going to be on later tonight, but probably sometime tomorrow would be good.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that'd be great c:

fftopic: You sure? I can get on CoD MW2 now, or if you want I'll play Nazi Zombies on CoD5 with you?


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click my eggs/Pokemon please 


@Marcus - I can't be bothered right now, and from 9PM I'm watching a TV program. After 10PM I'll probably be busy on GPX. I'll play tomorrow, I'm usually on in the morning. Send me a request tonight, and I'll add you tomorrow. Also please put Marcus or TBT or something in the friend request so I know who it is, I get a lot of friend requests that I delete because I'm not sure who they are.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok sure.
Just realised I've already adopted 2 Novelties from the Shelter today so I'm wasting my time looking.
Urgh, lost the motivation when I hit 2000 interactions to go for 3500...it's just an absolute joke that Achievement -.-


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain 'trade'


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Click please, just resurrected it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please, just resurrected it.


Where the hell did you get that? Thats a fossilised something


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Armour Fossil, Fossil Shieldon...as I wrote, I resurrected it.


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Any interactions are appreciated.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do i sell something in the back room?


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> how do i sell something in the back room?


You mean sell an item?


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Clickeh click.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Clickeh click.


Click me back.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> A green egg with a red top, yellow spots and black marks. It radiates a mysterious power.
> 
> What egg is this?



It's Natu




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> An egg that is several different shades of green, It seems to enjoy sunlight.
> 
> That was a Chikorita right?



No, it's Turtwig.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, no big loss then.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





That is Gulpin right?


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> That is Gulpin right?


Yes, And you know what you do when you adopt an unknown Pokemon from the shelter?

You view it's heritage.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im selling a root fossil, if you want chance to buy it tell me


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, I made a mistake. That is Budew. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey. In the post above you I corrected myself beore you posted. You fail


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 leaf stones in a row from the udnerground 

Oh well. I have been pretty lucky down there lately.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

PLEASE MEW! HATCH SHINY! =====D


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Mew is really adorable.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clickeh clickeh pl0x...going for shiny GUlpin


----------



## Caius (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't believe I missed a mew egg. i thought it was ditto


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zr388 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I missed a mew egg. i thought it was ditto


Ditto is also incredibly rare, so you would want to go for that as well.


----------



## Caius (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

figures.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, Green Orb.

@Marcus: Change your god damn sig and avatar ... I'M BEGGING YOU.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Yay, Green Orb.
> 
> @Marcus: Change your god damn sig and avatar ... I'M BEGGING YOU.


No, hehehehe   ^_^


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Missed one of Cyprusses Unown eggs. But I don't care.

yay, April achievements. But I hate them all.

Anyone get anything from Kazz's drop? I got an Omanyte xD


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

THE RANDOM BURMY I GOT FROM THE SHELTER HAS POKERUS HOLY *censored.2.0* THIS IS AWESOME and the sad part is that's it's a Burmy.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Ho-oh egg from the shelter.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clickey.

And why the funk has my Slimes stopped making love?


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> I got a Ho-oh egg from the shelter.


Wow. Nice catch 




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> clickey.
> 
> And why the funk has my Slimes stopped making love?



They havn't. their daycare status is still "The two Pokemon love playing with each other"
But one is level 17, whilst the othr is level 28. And these things increase the time it takes for Pokemon to produce eggs. Sicne they have a level difference.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Ho-oh is a child of Professor Cypress.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. I jsut saw and was about to say it and you beat me to it lol


----------



## Marcus (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When do you know when there is going to be a drop? And is a drop where everyone gets a Pok


----------



## Robin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, my dragons are beasts now.

Click my little green egg! It might die in 3 days!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> When do you know when there is going to be a drop? And is a drop where everyone gets a Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New Shelter updates make me not want to SS...

But click as i've got Bidofo in Dark Magic Form (Blantently not ripping sprites from Fire Emblem ARE WE CW?)


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't care if this is a double 'cause you'll all love me for it. SigmaJargon got banend. So his stuff will be in the Shelter when?
http://gpxplus.net/user/SigmaJargon


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Don't care if this is a double 'cause you'll all love me for it. SigmaJargon got banend. So his stuff will be in the Shelter when?
> http://gpxplus.net/user/SigmaJargon






			
				Help Stuff said:
			
		

> Important Time Information
> 
> All times in this list go by the 'server time' shown in the header, not your user-set timezone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FINALLY ZOMBIDOFO! Took me about 10 Bidoofs.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*gives nook thumbs up*


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> *gives nook thumbs up*


Now for a Fake Groudon. And, the corrupter achievement had no reward. Oh well, one more to add to the list. Now to get Lovebugs.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. It sucks. You should atleast get 500 points.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol sigma got banned.


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol sigma got banned.


I know. Apparently for somehow having 7 Pokemon in his party or for Better GPX. Not sure. That's jsut what I've heard though


----------



## Nigel (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He created an autoclicking script for himself and friends i think


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckily Nigel is God


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Bidofo said:
			
		

> Guess this won't be needed anymore.
> 
> And before anyone suggests it, no, he was not banned for anything to do with having posted this script, but rather, other scripts he'd made for himself and a few friends.


Yep. I wish he gave it to me.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I spent about 5 minutes thinking of a good reply for this and all I came up with was "Lol"...






Yay lolololololololololololololololololololololoLOLOLOLOLOL!!


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You guys don't know a single thing about Sigma so I suggest you *censored.9.10* about this event.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> You guys don't know a single thing about Sigma so I suggest you *censored.9.10* about this event.


Wah? Were jsut discussing.


----------



## John102 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> You guys don't know a single thing about Sigma so I suggest you *censored.9.10* about this event.


lol, dat funny.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you got a lol out of that.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm lost :S


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyways ...

I missed two Ditto eggs yesterday. All in the same hour.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Were they by checking the stats page or did you see them in the Lab?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs Please!

@Rockman, i dont think they were being mean toward Sigma, i think they were just discussing.

@everyone. I wont be on TBT for a few days so i wont be clicking.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a corruption orb from the undeground! Love you mankey xD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Got a corruption orb from the undeground! Love you mankey xD


You lucky son offa---

Got the backroom key 8D (at last!) *quite cool in the back room it gives you a _slight_ discount on the items, like Magmarizer is 2850 when its usually 3800 in the main shop.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can anyone give me a list of all corruptable pokemon?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me a list of all corruptable pokemon?


Bidofo, Lugia, Groundon and i think theres somit else.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dialga.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THaaaaaaaaaaats the one!

thx rock


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Wymsy egg from the shelter even though I already have 4 novelty eggs in my Party. I don't think the anti-hoarding script is working very well. Which is good news for me. Rare Pokemon hoarding is my specialty.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Wymsy egg from the shelter even though I already have 4 novelty eggs in my Party. I don't think the anti-hoarding script is working very well. Which is good news for me. Rare Pokemon hoarding is my specialty.


Lolmao, im up to 4 DWs 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool beans. I was the first person on TBT to get one.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still no Ditto for me.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They see me Pokii whorin'
They hatin'


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.



			
				nook said:
			
		

> Got a Wymsy egg from the shelter even though I already have 4 novelty eggs in my Party. I don't think the anti-hoarding script is working very well. Which is good news for me. Rare Pokemon hoarding is my specialty.


The script is working perfectly. It's just Pokemon that you breed yourself do not count towards the limit. Nigel told me that. So since you Bred your Bidofo (now Zombidofo) and 2 ShellderBoys, you really only have 2 Novelties.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the limit. Why can't they just leave it as it is?


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*confused face*

Anyway, the coutner is at 930k Hopefully it only has to get to 1Mil and there is a Destink Knot in the shop.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lab lurking all day hasn't payed off.
It never will and I'll never find that pixelated blob of lovely sludge.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Lab lurking all day hasn't payed off.
> It never will and I'll never find that pixelated blob of lovely sludge.


Tell me if you're doing what I did.

Change your Computers time so it is about 30 seconds ahead of the Server Time
Then check the Lab every time the clock ends in a ~:00 or ~:05. And then stalk for about 1 minute and then do something else until your time on the computer reaches the next 5 minutes. 

Yay we got critical mass. I'm gonna sue my PokeRadar after reset. And hopefully get my Destiny Knot.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no trick to it. It's pure luck/chance/karma.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's like, 16 Macho Braces in the shop. There used to be like, 1 every single 50 hours.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I know there isn't a trick. That is jsut what I did since the Lab gets new eggs every 5 minutes and that method alloud me to get there earlier.

There's a Destiny Knot for me. And a Bicycle for Nigel 

Wtf, the Account Upgrades in the shop just chanegd :S


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Click



how do you get destiny knot?


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it double posted again


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Please Click.

@Pokeboy - from the shop I think.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Please Click.
> 
> @Pokeboy - from the shop I think.


Yep your correct.

Shop only item which ou gotta spend like 50k on.

CLicks please

Anyway im annoyed by the shop:

Oh, it appears you have a Secret Key!
However, due to the sale today, the shop's back room is closed.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 12:00 server time, there will be a mass of the items that people sold today.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I wish this could happen another time..

When i actually have more than 2k.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How did jake get 120k of points ? O_O


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> How did jake get 120k of points ? O_O


I was waiting for a sale day to buy a cheap Destiny Know and kepy finding chests and getting orbs from the underground. I had over 150k before.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what the Destiny thing do?


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> what the Destiny thing do?


Makes your Daycare Pokemon produce more eggs (sometimes instead of producing 2 they will produce 3) it will make them produce eggs faster, It you are breeding a nvoelty. It increases the chance tou will breed a novelty egg.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

Also Remorage changed shape 8D


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eshayz

Click please. Trying to hatch as many eggs as I can today


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Does anyone know a script i can use to get more clicks? Im lazy xD.

Also i just got Firefox and new laptop so yea


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, and you'll probally get banned. And getting people/scripts to get more clicks is what sad low life people use. I have seen sick people in my life, but you by far are the sickest.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you to jake 8D

Lol im not being lazy (Well i am) but i thought i saw someone posting scripts like 600pages ago. but yea i understand (thx for saving me).

I might just keep to clicking my own team, just relised i could get 200 clicks per day if i only did my team+pc


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derp.

Go track down Sigma.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i know, i had that moment of 'I forgot rules exist'.

like i said, thx for reminding me xDDD


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Maybe you should go over the rules XD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i know now.

and thx for using the picture i just overused xDDDD


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

>


u got Deoxys?!


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eshayz.

I was just like "Hows about a trip to the Safari Zone." And then I was like "Ohh."


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU D8<


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twas weird, 'casue I rarely use the Safari Zone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All i saw was ANOTHER missingNo.

Still took it though for the forme change points.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ughh. Hurry up and hit 12:17 Server time...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Ughh. Hurry up and hit 12:17 Server time...


Oh backroom xD
If i can get Manaphy to show itself and give me a nugget or better i'll be happy


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. I only want it to I can get the Sinnoh Master Achievement. 'Cause all I need it Magnezone and I have to get Magneton to wait 5 days, and at 12:17 it will be time to get my orb reward and become richer.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see.

But that damn message from the backroom is only just beaten by one more:





I swear that damn toad was pleased with himself you've just wasted your time to rescue the princess and instead you found him/her/it, he/she/it jumps up and down smiling away telling you the message above. If i was mario i'd throw a goompa at toad at that moment and be like 'Gtfo'


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Rayquaza from the shelter.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eshayz.

Good work. I have one from Event making me cooler =3


----------



## Nigel (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Eshayz.
> 
> Good work. I have one from Event making me cooler =3


I have 2 i stole from lab making me more cooler


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having a grammar nazi spasm from those last 2 words.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story bro' I'm stalking the Lab now. To get eggs that need like 3000- Maturity so I can hatch easy and get Cypresses Assistant.

Oi bro's. I'd appreciate it if you'd stop raping my Lab 

yeah! Got a Gracedia Flower from Sinnoh Master. Gonna wait until the Lab is empty until I summon it! Shaymin is so sexy.




Ohai thar *waves*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Corruption orb in Underground! (and sold it.)

Now clicks would be epic (and if you want a corruption orb theres 8 in backroom)


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Got a Corruption orb in Underground! (and sold it.)
> 
> Now clicks would be epic (and if you want a corruption orb theres 8 in backroom)


I don't know why you sold it. If you get another Bidofo egg you could of corrupted it and got a completely new Pokemon and get one step closer to getting the OCD achievement, and you'd get the Corrupter achievement.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i dont need it atm so its worthless untill i get a bidofo and sod carring around a 10k item forever waiting for 1 pok


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 more nuggets left.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do you get Fossilised Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> How do you get Fossilised Pok


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How do you get Fossilised Pok


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all 15k.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should i save for summonable or save for fossils in your opinion?


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, whatever you want to do. I usually just take whatever I can afford from the Backroom.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im only like 7 noveltys away from the 32 so i might go for that.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol shelter stalking for ditto because Jeff is breeding them


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> lol shelter stalking for ditto because Jeff is breeding them


I know. Your chances are probally better of getting one there thn the Lab. I'm gonna try pick another up, too.

Ohh we got Critical Mass, Any Account-Upgrades you recommend I buy?

Can someone explaing this too?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Been on the site for over a year.
Got a Rainbow Wing as a reward.

Dunno, if I should use it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Been on the site for over a year.
> Got a Rainbow Wing as a reward.
> 
> Dunno, if I should use it.


Ohh thanks. I wanted to know what the reward is.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Ditto Egg in the shelter


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Missed a Ditto Egg in the shelter


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*











Unlucky renmuN, i just found another Bidofo 8F

@Jake. I think she might of clicked ALL your eggs somehow


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Unlucky renmuN, i just found another Bidofo 8F
> 
> @Jake. I think she might of clicked ALL your eggs somehow


...dude, I'm 100% sure that was the one I missed.
dayyyyum.
lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was :b


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They're even siblings/bred by the same guy.
Well, on the bright side, I DID get a Dracowymsy and Cresselia, and my damn Latias finally hatched.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you cant believe how close i was to clicking a dw when it popped up, but i have like 4 now and i thought 'let someone else get it'

So i let you have a Dracowymsy and you let me have bidofo 8D


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Ya, I always "let people have" noveltys i already have 2+ of.
ex. a few seconds ago I "let someone have" a zergoose.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger, i need a zergoose badly. (for the trio achievement and OCD)

On the other hand i need to keep my bidofo egg from hatching till i get a corrution orb


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its annoying that i got one now, since i sold a Corruption orb yesterday thinking i wouldnt get another one x_x


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I AM SUCH A STUPID IDIOT I MISSED A FRIGGIN DITTO EGG
....
hardee har har. i refreshed a charmander clone egg by accident.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

>


YOU *censored.4.0*  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just keep looking, buddy.

*grins*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.4.0*, i was hoping to get one just to rub it in your face :////


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

weird im not paying attention and all i notice is a little man in the corner.

is it just me? cause i cant get a male CO


----------



## Nigel (Apr 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whats with all the dittos in the lab? theres loads...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES FINALLY DITTO WHEEEEE YAGYTUSVYATSRFVAYDTRVSYTOAUTUVA YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WOOOOOOOOOOO ZOMG YESSSSSSSSSSS *acts like a 3rd Grader getting a chocolate bar*


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me and john aren't unique anymore Dx


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Somones breeding them...
somehow


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jeff is 'cause he's cool like that and has magic powers.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

im gonna try breeding ditto and mew =p


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Imma spend today finding myself a ditto instead of sleeping 8D


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> im gonna try breeding ditto and mew =p


It won't work. There was a topic about it on the GTS.  Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know lol. I was just kidding.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> I know lol. I was just kidding.


Oh lol. I really can't sence sarcasm anymore... This sucks.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh great, now ditto's becoming common ...

=_=


----------



## Nigel (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Oh great, now ditto's becoming common ...
> 
> =_=


Thats pretty selfish


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Everyone on this page has a Ditto. :S 
I wish they were still rare.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont has ditto:s...


----------



## Robin (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a Ditto 

Clicks please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I need a Ditto
> 
> Clicks please.


We all need them -.-


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.
What is the egg description of a Ditto?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Click please.
> What is the egg description of a Ditto?


Go to Nigels team, he has a ditto egg.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FHEIRYHNG[IHYN[OD
Just missed a Dracowymsy :c


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

fgsfds
i missed a fossil anorith


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Unfortunately also missed a Clone Squirtle...the only Clone I'm missing.
Still very happy with Shellder Boy as I think it is a rare novelty.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Wow, it's a good day for me.
Now back to homework =p


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wow, it's a good day for me.
> Now back to homework =p


loliletthatonego


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Wow, it's a good day for me.
> Now back to homework =p


D8 NOOOOOOOOOOO i need them two....

Zergoose~ Why do you Alude me so?
I need you for an acheivement, so why?
I promise to feed you right,
I promise to dress you up,
So why? Why? Do you alude me so?
-Ode to a Zergoose, written by Sanji 

C+C over my poem i just made up xD


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I woulda still got it before you =p


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And I just got a Green Orb from the Underground........lol


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> And I just got a Green Orb from the Underground........lol


STOP IT YOUR MAKING ME FEEL DEPRESSED D8


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is spiritomb rare in gpx?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				HeartGold said:
			
		

> Is spiritomb rare in gpx?


Nope, it was one of my first Pok


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nobutimeaniletitgolike5minutesbeforeyougotit


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Ditto :O
















lol jks


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheesy





















loljk
well I'm breeding zergeese so maybe you'll get one =P


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell me when the eggs are in and i'll tell you when to release.

I 
really
need
a
Zergoose
for
the
o
c
d
Acievement.






























<small><small><small>I so do you cant believe it</small></small></small>


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just get that one I missed?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'd of posted.

Im to busy getting ready to leave TBT. its plainly obvious people dont want me here.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooo

im sure like half the people here dont want me here, most people think im devilgopher... that hasnt stopped me...



o and how does leaving a forum make you busy


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking of something deep and meaningfull to say.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh if you leave i'll have like no friends here T_T


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwww....Idk if i wanna though...Im thinking about it....counts if anyone else flames me today.


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ignore flamers
fftopic:


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll always luff you Griffin. <3

I'm gonna try to get back into GPX...

@Sanjii: u suk go jmp of clif u nubb.

u r a


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
The worst of insults has just been drawn.
*hides*


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> DevilGopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take pride in my work.  C:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>More of my pro drawings</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









You can find ore incredible art here. </div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>cries< :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stop quoting it is stretching the screen.

And Sanji, you'd be closer to getting OCD If you listened to me in the first place and didn't sell your Corruption Orb


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Stop quoting it is stretching the screen.
> 
> And Sanji, you'd be closer to getting OCD If you listened to me in the first place and didn't sell your Corruption Orb


Lol, Stuff it im buying Fossils XD

Clickey


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a dialga. Now need to buy a corruption orb.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Got a dialga. Now need to buy a corruption orb.


Nice find. Hey, know how you say you only need Groudon form the Lab? Well you got one and then corrupted. So isn't that really complete?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent hatched a groudon so havent got the dex data for it.
But I'm nearly about to finish kanto dex and get my anniversary achievement so hopefully get a red orb from one of them


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't get a Red Orb for the Kanto Master.. But then again, no Kanto Legends are summonable... And PikaBolt said you get a Rainbow Wing for Happy anniversary, but it might vary from accounts,


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're random summon items for both.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, Thanks never knew this.

So now you are God again.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say you could change your member title back!?!?!?  :throwingrottenapples: 


^joke


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your assuming he stopped being god?
<_<


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was only not god for less than 24 hours.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Suddenly Nigel takes breaks?

"hmmmmmm, what shall i do today? Well i _COULD_ be god, nah tbh i think i'll have a break....."

He never stops....Unless commanded to by jesus. Srs.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause that's the way we like it 

Anyway. Back on topic Click my eggies. I want Shaymins sexiness


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wonderin'

Can you corrupt an egg which needs to hatch?


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure can, 'Cause the maturity goes back to 0.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So don clik my dialga or i keel u!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol np


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*clicks* Too bad you can't kill me, 'Cause God can't sin.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH OWNED

-high fives Jake.-

anyway i gotta get ready for college, And Nigel theres PLENTY of Corruption orbs in the backroom, like 8 or somit.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's none actually ^,^


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> There's none actually ^,^


doublepwn


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				renmuN said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right bro'


----------



## Nigel (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i just found a chest (my second chest ever on the site) and it had a corruption orb. what luck,


----------



## Marcus (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol i just found a chest (my second chest ever on the site) and it had a corruption orb. what luck,


Mods get all the luck! xD

Click my eggs please, need my Novs to hatch before I can dump them in the PC and get more ^^
What does a Green Orb summon?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just dropped 2 charmander clone egg at 17:35. Two at the same time ? What luck


----------



## Robin (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Got Master Clicker Achievement today!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shellderscythe


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whhhhattt ? Ditto can breed together ? O_O


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Whhhhattt ? Ditto can breed together ? O_O


No. Admin hack.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was expecting a ban drop and of course, there was one. I got a Ho-Oh and a Latias. BUT I MISSED A LEVEL 100 SHINY NIDOQUEEN I SUCK EPICALLY.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I was expecting a ban drop and of course, there was one. I got a Ho-Oh and a Latias. BUT I MISSED A LEVEL 100 SHINY NIDOQUEEN I SUCK EPICALLY.


Is all the good stuff from Sigma's ban drop gone?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. My calculations stated that last night was the drop. But I didn't want to say it until now. Also, I could've SWORN I saw a Level 100 Shiny Dracowymsy.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rayquaza.

Click if you wanna. but stay off the Bidofo egg from now on please.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed everything from the Sigma drop?

Oh well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I founds myself a golden geodude.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Marcus (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit selfish...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really ?


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This hasn't died yet?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> This hasn't died yet?


Never will.


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I've realized that there's really no point with clicking and that I can be doing stuff 100x more useful.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like?


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homework.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. If your busy doing hw why you busy typing BS on this? xD


----------



## John102 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm doing my HW on the computer, and I want everyone to realize that it's a waste of time so they won't waster their life away on that sight like I once did.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it wont work.

Try intervention somewhere else xD


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Now *censored.3.0* nook, grow up and stop being so *censored.3.0*ing selfish. Or God Nigel will have you wacked,


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I srsly will.

And John: GPX is just funsies, it doesnt get in the way of serious stuff. Its just entertainment.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, I never do my homework. All my teachers are illegal immegrants (well msot of them) and the other 2 are old men who smoke, And they're so stupid they forget they even give the homework. So I never do it, and if they remeber they gave it I jsut say I forgot my book and they just believe me.  Silly people.

And also stuff Easter Bunearies being the most common novelty. I have been on the site for 10 minutes, and I have seen atleast 20 Dracowymsy eggs. I know some of them would of probally been the same egg but still...

And  Nigel, for your information. I jsut married out Ditto's

And if you don't like it, you can pay for the divorce


----------



## Marcus (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need a DW :/
Always miss the damn eggs.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I found a red chest in shelter

I opened it.

and suddenly..............


I









Got










AN




ORB


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sanji, its an orb that summons a Pokemon for Christs sake.

Calm.



The.





*censored.3.0*.






Down.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Sanji, its an orb that summons a Pokemon for Christs sake.
> 
> Calm.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. 'Cause I hate crap when a post it like 64 km's long..

Click please.

Ohh, I hope we get Critical Mass today. Looks like we will if it has to get to 1Mil.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Sanji, its an orb that summons a Pokemon for Christs sake.
> 
> Calm.
> 
> ...


Coming from Mr Rage and *censored.4.0* about a Ditto?


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He








Didn't









Express








His







Rage








Like








This







Did








He







?


Discussion over.</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least im not *censored.4.1* over 20 posts about some pixels.

I just make a joke outta somit and you guys get pissy. Grow up a little :/ 
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
hypocrytes</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hows about you stop spamming the topic.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? Im spamming by putting something ABOUT the topic?

Well *censored.3.0* me Einstien, What do you want me to post? About how the weather is in Timbuck-*censored.3.0*ing-two? Jeez......Kids.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman!  walks away with his Shellderboy egg.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are spamming. Your last two posts have nothing to do with the topic.

Anyway, Click please. 3 day weekend so I am hoping Shaymin will hatch.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the?

YOU *censored.3.0*ING LOT STARTED THE DEVIATION IN THE TOPIC. Jeez, You lot are retards. Man im still in a good mood. But jeez. And i thought Stupidity on TBT couldnt get any lower. (and im gunna SERIOUSLY lol if you go for the most obvious response.)


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please chill with the flaming and e-yelling.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Please chill with the flaming and e-yelling.


Well tell theese lot to get their facts straight in an arguement :/


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am adding you to my ignore list. 'Casue I tried to make it go on topic, and you just resented the fact, so if you reply to this it means you're silly and an attention seeker, which is obvious a forum site isn't the best place for you.

Anyway. I was almsot certain about 2 hours ago the couter would reach 1Mil. But now i'm not to sure :\


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Your just trying to put me in a *censored.2.0*ty mood with your *censored.2.0*ty whining over nothing.


Anyway ON topic. Im sure it takes more than 1mil for it to reach crit. Like 1.5mil, 'cuz i saw it the other day and it was at 1.2mil :/


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman, here's hoping your Shellderboy isn't a male, otherwise Nigel will wack you, too.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wondering...

I just looked at the ol' Dex and went through the Bidofos. And it says Bidofo Sword forme is corruptable... Does it mean JUST the egg or can you corrupt a hatched Bidofo?


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yays, found an Up-grade, I'm gonna keep all my items until I get the "Gold Digger" & "Mycologist" achievements, and I will be super rich afterwards and Nigel will be mroe jealous of my richness


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yays, found an Up-grade, I'm gonna keep all my items until I get the "Gold Digger" & "Mycologist" achievements, and I will be super rich afterwards and Nigel will be mroe jealous of my richness


Yeah well I'm over 100k and have a gracidea so neh! :veryhappy:


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Pokii egg from the shelter. I just need one more Pokii.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Just wondering...
> 
> I just looked at the ol' Dex and went through the Bidofos. And it says Bidofo Sword forme is corruptable... Does it mean JUST the egg or can you corrupt a hatched Bidofo?


Bidofo eggs are corruptible.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx rock


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have 136,491 points and an inventory value of 14,800 points which is over 150K so meh! back to you,  :yay:


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey nigel, what if my shellderboy were to hatch shiny?

X3


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey nigel, what if my shellderboy were to hatch shiny, and a male?
> 
> X3


fixed.

And he'd probally ban you from TBT lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey nigel, what if my shellderboy were to hatch shiny?
> 
> X3


He'd Cry.

Then come after you....

with a variety of different blunt objects.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hey nigel, what if my shellderboy were to hatch shiny?
> 
> X3


I would explode with rage.

Oh but Jake, I have lots more legends/ novelties so neh


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I STILL HAVE SHELLDERSCYTHE.

MWHAHAHA.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*thinks of comeback*

Well I have alot more sexiness than you, which include a Zombidofo and the OCD achievement,

@ Rockman: It's good, but I think the body is a too darker purple for the head.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another Fossil for the collection.
Lileep


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed another one of Cypressed Unown eggs.

But i'd rather get something else of theirs, and one of Bidoof's Ditto's


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*











Thar is the sexiness, 1 novelty, 1 legendary in 1 day. And I got my Fav bidofo out  (soon to be working the mines after the first one comes back)


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good my Slime Slugma's are breeding, Hopefully it will be a Slime Slugma egg so I get my final egg and am elligable for Pudding Vat, Damn it, what's the reward too?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good my Slime Slugma's are breeding, Hopefully it will be a Slime Slugma egg so I get my final egg and am elligable for Pudding Vat, Damn it, what's the reward too?


a fossil


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*stabs self* Oh well, an extra 5k poitns for me


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Signature updated.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Signature updated.


Ohh, that Flareon has the msot sexiness that I've ever seen!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's chocolate covered bby.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know and I want to eat it now.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very.

I'm proud to call it my own.
<3


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you can name the song that I've put in all of my PC boxes, I will gladly start mass clicking tomorrow.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my fossil Lileep! A couple more clicks to hatch!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hint: It's from a disney movie


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Hint: It's from a disney movie


Keith David - Friends On The Other Side

Gotta love google.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'll start mass clicking tomorrow.

^_^


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you Shiny Hunting for a Wysmy? Never mind I read your journal lol

Now start your mass clicking by clicking me back


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Are you Shiny Hunting for a Wysmy? Never mind I read your journal lol
> 
> Now start your mass clicking by clicking me back


Guess I'll get an early start.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD and wtf at your avatar


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big><big>what.</big></big>*

Yus, it is awesome.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Homahgosh.

My friend use to be a total noob. She thought there was a male Dracowymsy.
XDDD


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Homahgosh.
> 
> My friend use to be a total noob. She thought there was a male Dracowymsy.
> XDDD


Me too lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lol

well, lets hope we hit critical mass ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we will anymore.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But its at 900. We've got one hour left ...

I doubt we'll make it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*dies* everyone click my Rotom Egg, when it hatches I can get Repo Man


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, there isn't male Dracowymsys?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Homahgosh.
> 
> My friend use to be a total noob. She thought there was a male Dracowymsy.
> XDDD


I used to be a n00b. I used to think there were male shellderboys...


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still are 

Edit, finally got 10 posts in GTS.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i uesd 2 b a nooB aslo chekc meh odl freds. 

@Nigel
There aren't male Shellderboys?


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> i uesd 2 b a nooB aslo chekc meh odl freds.
> 
> @Nigel
> There aren't male Shellderboys?


Ever heard of sarcasm?
Nook used to be a noob (and still is) and not know what sarcasm was. ^_^


----------



## Nigel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> i uesd 2 b a nooB aslo chekc meh odl freds.
> 
> @Nigel
> There aren't male Shellderboys?


There can't be. I've hatched over 30, not a single male...


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John has a male one.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Looks like the Ditto boom ended.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Duh-

<big><big>*RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</big></big> I want my pudding;


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny hunting is fun.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You'd better click my eggehs. It's my b-day.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> You'd better click my eggehs. It's my b-day.


My b-day is tomorrow.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rockman...those DW's are ripping my insides apart :c


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I MISSED A *censored.3.0*ING SHINY SHAYMIN *censored.3.0* MYSELF


----------



## daveyp1997 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

yo guys just got my spirit bomb from the abandoned shelter pleze click meh eggyz i will courtesy if possible


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> I MISSED A *censored.3.0*ING SHINY SHAYMIN *censored.3.0* MYSELF


No need to go spaz at us then  :S

Lets hope we get Critical Mass


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow so much happening..

And i cant Novelty+Legendary hunt xD I've gone over the limit of Novelties.

Also Jake+ Rockman im sure they'll Redo 'Ditto Booms' at some point, maybe in the next month, and i wouldnt be surprised if they release 2/3 Dittos eggs a day.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wut


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> wut


Dunno, Sanji is ignored for me.

Anyway, Shaymin hatched, and i'm about to get 2,500 propper berry interactions (to get achievement) and I will have Repo Man soon. So things are good

*Oh I almost forgot *
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RAWR</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big>*<span style="color:green">Happy Birthday Rockman!</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big><big><big><big>
Then dont try and answer :/

And because you will only see Novs+Legends if your team consists of less than 2 Novs/Legends

Edit: DONT BLAME ME FOR *censored.3.0*ING SPAMMING NOW.*


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, thanks Jake.

<3


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Jeez now my post is screwed >/

And Happy Birthday Rockman  Hope its a good one


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

SHELLDERBOY IS ABOUT READY TO HATCH


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> SHELLDERBOY IS ABOUT READY TO HATCH


-crosses fingers for it to be male-


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> SHELLDERBOY IS ABOUT READY TO HATCH


Counter HAS to reach Critical Mass, for your birthday.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD LOVE THAT.

Shellderboy hatched female and non-shiny.
Nicknamed it Basic Failure.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sry but how does the Novelty thing work, with limit?


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Renamed it Use Splash ATK.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dead Internet *dies* But I like clicking with a dead internet ;D


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow, I just found a way to click super fast. I'm talking 100 clicks a minute.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> wow, I just found a way to click super fast. I'm talking 100 clicks a minute.


TELL!!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> wow, I just found a way to click super fast. I'm talking 100 clicks a minute.


Swear to God it works.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he'd have to swear to himself <_<


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sanji said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=34906


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm. I don't use Opera... :s *confused* Anyway, I wont be posting here *as much* until May. As my internet died, so i'm spending the time clicking on GPX+

I'll also probally barely be on TBT.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need my Novelties to hatch so I can get more, but I really hate clicking, so I'll have to rely on the scraps I get every day.

I don't see how anyone can do 3000+ clicks without getting bored out of your brain.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> I need my Novelties to hatch so I can get more, but I really hate clicking, so I'll have to rely on the scraps I get every day.
> 
> I don't see how anyone can do 3000+ clicks without getting bored out of your brain.


I've done 475 today (Well I had about 300 beofre reset, so really about 700 clicks) and I'm already bored out of my bain Dx


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done 4,523 and am not bored.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how the hell you get so many. I was even listening to music whilst clicking and I almost died of boredom..


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're younger than me so have a shorter attention span.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you're funny 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I hope during my 5 days of Clicking, I will get</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!</div>*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake, go back one page and read the tutorial it shows how to get like 100 clicks per minute a really easy way. BUUUUUUUUUUUT you cant read this so you've just missed out.

AND STOP CODING EVERYTHING YOUR *censored.3.0*ING UP AND MAKING ME HAVE TO EDIT THE POST


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I do around 100 clicks per minute with Opera. It's really worth it. My highest ever is 14,539 clicks.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I do around 100 clicks per minute with Opera. It's really worth it. My highest ever is 14,539 clicks.


Hmm. I might downlaod Opera *downloads*


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opera is pretty awesome. Before with Firefox I could never get over 2,000 clicks, but with Opera it's really easy to get high clicks. I've been able to get an amulet coin, so now I can get a lot of money from clicking. I usually click about 4,000-5,000 a day now.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Downloading it now. My Internet is dead so this might take a while lol.

Damn 'Cause my internet sucks - the downlaod fails...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muwahahaha! My Plan Succeeds!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got 8,000 clicks today with Opera, and wasn't really clicking for long.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my little eggs above the pokemon


----------



## Marcus (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just find mass clicking too boring.

Is Chrome as good as Opera for mass-clicking?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Hoot Hoot Just came from the underground with nothing but it was infected by the Pokerus ? Is that normal ?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dropped Squirtle Clone egg from daycare at 3:47 Server Time.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> I got 8,000 clicks today with Opera, and wasn't really clicking for long.


I'll probally end up downloading Opera sometime,


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got to 12,500


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Got to 12,500


Cool. Just wait until the Admins do something about this laziness "loophole".


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 25 2010, 10:05:42 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What loophole?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember Car saying something like "clicking isn't meant to be easy" or something like that. 

OFF TOPIC: Yes! I knew my name change would mess up the quoting mechanism! Kudos to Paladin for inspiring it!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 25 2010, 10:14:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. well theres no loophole, I'm doing it properly.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah bro'
Nook's jsut jealous, 'Casue it takes him like 6 months to do 5 clicks ;P

Lets see how many I can do.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Getting there...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*IT'S OVER TWO THOUSAND!!![/spoiler*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></div>


----------



## Nigel (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Most Proper Berry Interactions Today
1. CloysterMan - 672 proper berry interactions
2. Dalek Omega - 322 proper berry interactions
3. Scooples - 206 proper berry interactions
4. Zerxer - 195 proper berry interactions
5. ThunderMoss - 159 proper berry interactions
6. Liliac - 129 proper berry interactions
7. Arceus thrasher - 124 proper berry interactions
8. Kazz - 122 proper berry interactions
9. alliisara - 120 proper berry interactions
10. stooge2 - 118 proper berry interactions


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Most Proper Berry Interactions Today
> 1. CloysterMan - 672 proper berry interactions
> 2. Dalek Omega - 322 proper berry interactions
> 3. Scooples - 206 proper berry interactions
> ...


I'll give you moneys to log into my account and do that XD

Idk if i really want to download Opera....Is it worth it?


----------



## John102 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So wait, it doesn't open the pokemon for you anymore? I guess I'll have to go back to snaplinks...


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Squirtle Clone egg is almost hatching. Click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Cypreses Assistant.

Also, what are the rewards for: Repo Man, and the one for having 2,500 propper berry interactions? I unlocked them, It didn't tell me the reward though. I know some don't have a reward, but I mean the screen didn't pop up telling me that I had unlocked them. My browser froze so I closed it and when I opened it up I had them both unlocked, so I don't know the reward :S


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Got Cypreses Assistant.
> 
> Also, what are the rewards for: Repo Man, and the one for having 2,500 propper berry interactions? I unlocked them, It didn't tell me the reward though. I know some don't have a reward, but I mean the screen didn't pop up telling me that I had unlocked them. My browser froze so I closed it and when I opened it up I had them both unlocked, so I don't know the reward :S


Check your points count, since you might of just gained like 500-1000 points.

And did you check your inventory?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Downloading opera now...this better be worth it.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Two problems that I want to know if anyone else has or has gotten around:
a)when I click Cntrl Tab it always goes straight to the pinned tab, what am I doing wrong?
b)how long does it take everyone else to load the 100, it takes me like 40 seconds :/

Really need answers from people who have/are doing this, thanks.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Marcus, I don't know, I don't have Opera, sorry.

anyway, Click please. Oh righteo. All my eggs are ready to hatch :\


----------



## Nigel (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Two problems that I want to know if anyone else has or has gotten around:
> a)when I click Cntrl Tab it always goes straight to the pinned tab, what am I doing wrong?
> b)how long does it take everyone else to load the 100, it takes me like 40 seconds :/
> 
> Really need answers from people who have/are doing this, thanks.


You have to follow the instructions in the thread and change all the settings in Opera.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No... 1 new post Dx

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No... 1 new post Dx
> 
> Click please.


Jake, I've got more money than you now and an inventory value of 40,000


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn you rich *****es :/

Oh well, Arceus Thrasher is holding onto a Corruption orb for me and is waiting for me to get the 15k points 
How nice


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why when I open the 100 tabs it makes *censored.2.0* to my browser?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey Jake, I finally got a Bidofo =D


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, I finally got a Bidofo =D


Your first?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 28 2010, 11:27:03 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I got one when they first got given out on BigBidoof's birthday but never been able to find another one to corrupt. I finally bred one.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Grats. Hope I get a Groudon soon to corrupt.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Corrupted!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, can you breed Valentcool for me? I've missed 5 this week. ;_;

EDIT: Just got two Wymsy eggs from the shelter at the same time, from the same breeder.  I'm such a hoarder.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 29 2010, 12:50:45 AM]Nigel, can you breed Valentcool for me? I've missed 5 this week. ;_;
> 
> EDIT: Just got two Wymsy eggs from the shelter at the same time, from the same breeder.  I'm such a hoarder.


I promised Jake one first, but for now I really just want to hatch a MALE SHELLDERBOY!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, take your time.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Good work Nigel on getting richer than me, I'm gonna try for Coporate achievement (I know it's probally spelt wrong) And good work on the Bidofo


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Good work Nigel on getting richer than me, I'm gonna try for Coporate achievement (I know it's probally spelt wrong) And good work on the Bidofo


I'm not richer than you anymore, I bought a corruption orb.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol. Im so over clicking. I was hoping to get IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!! But I doubt it.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just went on a spending spree. Bought 21 items today.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If I get a Shiny Draco I'll probably be the first one on TBT to get one.
Amirite?


----------



## Nigel (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> If I get a Shiny Draco I'll probably be the first one on TBT to get one.
> Amirite?


Well not many people on TBT play.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

'Cause it does. It's different from computer to computer. I remember someone told me they can open like 200 tabs then their browser slows, I can only open about 100.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> 'Cause it does. It's different from computer to computer. I remember someone told me they can open like 200 tabs then their browser slows, I can only open about 100.


Going for a proper interactions record today.
I keep running out of people to click xD


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click randoms in peoples Pal Pads. Or wait 'til you wake from your endless sleep when more people are online. Ohh I get to go shoping tomorrow xD

Ohh and I get my speedy fast internet back


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> 'Cause it does. It's different from computer to computer. I remember someone told me they can open like 200 tabs then their browser slows, I can only open about 100.


I hate my computer. >.< Atleast I can play games with it. xD


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ten Corrupt Orbs in the backroom. xD 
And, is anyone willing to breed me Valentacool?


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i have pokemon egg and it hatched into a Porygon in a trade!


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> i have pokemon egg and it hatched into a Porygon in a trade!


Read the first post. This is a thread about GPX+, not the Pokemon games.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oopsy Daisy! Sorry i thought it was pokemon eggs on the thread title.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OFF-TOPIC: How old are you?

Also, I think today is another Ditto egg outbreak day. There has been at least 5 Ditto eggs in the last 3 hours.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dittos are common?!?! This is probably a glitch and will be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 30 2010, 06:05:07 PM]Dittos are common?!?! This is probably a glitch and will be fixed tomorrow.


Wait, what?


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<big><big><big><big>*What!?*</big></big></big></big>

hmm. it's not a glitch... http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=35559&st=0&p=975881&#entry975881


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That makes my Ditto worthless.....I WANT A REFUND.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. I'm gonna take advantage and shiny hunt for one


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wut

common?

wut

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Nigel (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Most Proper Berry Interactions Today
1. CloysterMan - 8,132 proper berry interactions
2. EienCafe - 8,111 proper berry interactions
3. ThunderMoss - 7,192 proper berry interactions
4. Kata Kastellum - 4,304 proper berry interactions
5. blum - 3,182 proper berry interactions
6. zenzai - 2,991 proper berry interactions
7. blue shaymin - 2,848 proper berry interactions
8. Captain - 2,657 proper berry interactions
9. scythergirl - 2,358 proper berry interactions
10. Dih - 2,062 proper berry interactions


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Most Proper Berry Interactions Today
> 1. CloysterMan - 8,132 proper berry interactions
> 2. EienCafe - 8,111 proper berry interactions
> 3. ThunderMoss - 7,192 proper berry interactions
> ...


CHEATER 


jks.


Anyway. GPX is boring now.

Also found another'


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Using Nigel's method, I am now on 7500 clicks in 2 hours and the last hour I was not really concentrating on clicking 

Going for Master Clicker!

EDIT:WOOT got it!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dittos are common? Seriously?


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, not really common as I haven't seen one and have looked for a reasonable amount of time over the days.


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ooh 11th in Interaction Leaderboard


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Slowly getting back into this.
But I'm still getting used to the new site. Dx

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What is the best way to earn money in GPX?


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> What is the best way to earn money in GPX?


Click a lot and be committed.
Amulet Coins can help.


----------



## Marcus (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 15k ints today an d was somewhat disappointed with the money I received. Oh and I need the money to get the Amulet Coin in the first place :s

Get it's just a lot of Underground journeys eh? c:


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


Lol Ditto protest

Ohh, we got Critical Mass, if there is a Bike in the shop. Should I buy it or not? I'm confuzzled on what to do.


----------



## Nigel (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> 
> Lol Ditto protest
> ...


No since you never click.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowl.


----------



## Nigel (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shelter Explosion, Missed a Shaymin.




			
				CloysterMan said:
			
		

> *Latest update*
> 
> YAYAAYAYAYAYAY! ABOUT F**KING TIME! A MALE SHELLDERBOY! =====D



xDD Good work Nigel 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## Nigel (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

woo! Thanks Jake,


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, btw.
The person in the picture is actually me :ermm:

Now hurry up and breed a shiny.


----------



## Nigel (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Oh, btw.
> The person in the picture is actually me :ermm:
> 
> Now hurry up and breed a shiny.


Theres a 12.5 chance of hatching a male shellderboy, yet it took me 40 odd eggs to get one when it should have taken less than ten, so what are the odds of me hatching a shiny? D=


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dunno. Anyway, I just released 163 Pokemon =D


Most Pok


----------



## Nigel (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol look at how much money i have now. zilch.
I spent it all on evo items, fossils, a bicycle, a lucky egg, spare PC boxes and a shelter pass.
It's all stuff I needed though so its ok.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol look at how much money i have now. zilch.
> I spent it all on evo items, fossils, a bicycle, a lucky egg, spare PC boxes and a shelter pass.
> It's all stuff I needed though so its ok.


Poor Wittle Nigel.
You'll be rich in like 5 days, don't worry 

And how could you spend it on fossils if the backroom is closed?


----------



## Nigel (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before the backroom closed.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not ******** <.<

Me get another Palkia 





Lol, Palkia's previous owner's journal entry;
Chocolate covered Flareon is my BFF. :3


*censored.3.0* you 1 hour rule. I hate you It stuffs up the hatching of my Magikarp!

Missed a Valentacool *dies*


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> 
> Lol Ditto protest
> ...


I contributed to that *cough 15,500 interations cough* =p


----------



## Rockman! (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol, Palkia's previous owner's journal entry;
> Chocolate covered Flareon is my BFF. :3


Ah. You found my biff.
I go to school with her.

WE ARE AWESOME FRIENDS.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need to find one more kind of Novelty to get the first Novelty Seeker Achievement...this is where those 5 missed DW eggs are haunting me :c


----------



## Rockman! (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Need to find one more kind of Novelty to get the first Novelty Seeker Achievement...this is where those 5 missed DW eggs are haunting me :c


I'm breeding them so keep looking.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, would you mind letting me know when you've release one? Would really appreciate it c:

And on another note...WHY CAN'T AMULET COINS BE IN THE SALE! I could get one if they were :c


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God damnit just missed a Regi in the lab :c

This has been a really bad day, missed Velatacool or w/e it's called, two DWs, a Pokii and now this.

HAZAR! Just got a Draco FINALLY!


----------



## [Nook] (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> God damnit just missed a Regi in the lab :c
> 
> This has been a really bad day, missed Velatacool or w/e it's called, two DWs, a Pokii and now this.
> 
> HAZAR! Just got a Draco FINALLY!


You can't summon a Regi.


----------



## Marcus (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 2 2010, 11:58:04 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there was some sort of Legend. Had the word steel, bizarre and some other stuff in it, can't remember exactly.


COME TO PAPA DITTO!


----------



## [Nook] (May 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Heatran. Also, got Repo Man!.


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 2 2010, 11:58:04 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any legendary can appear in the Lab. It doesn't have to be summonable or not.


----------



## Nigel (May 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly. Theres such a minute chance of a non summonable legend appearing in the lab.
Sometimes admins release legends into the lab though. A few Mews were released in the lab not long ago.


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I knew this. I wants Mew.


----------



## Fillfall (May 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

43 corruption orbs in backroom? That is many.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> 43 corruption orbs in backroom? That is many.


Yeah.  

 I figured about a few months after they became sellable they would start to stack up there, 'Cause they can only be used on 4 Pokemon, and once you have those 4 - CO's are useless, and alos if you don't have a corruptable Poke in your party, most people sell them,

Lol, I've had this Magikarp for 5 minutes and it is at "794/1,280"


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Dracowymsy, Zergoose egg and Shieldon in the same minute. =(


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click por favor. I've been clicking everyone on my list so far...


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf?
How did this happen?
Click pl0x


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

haha, I have 1,234 points.


----------



## [Nook] (May 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Wtf?
> How did this happen?
> Click pl0x


Mudkip is his half brother. Derp.

EDIT: Saw a Chest and I was like, WTF? But then it turned out to be a Corruption Orb.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.


----------



## Fillfall (May 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got Opera it is freaking fast


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No new posts D;

Anyway. Click please.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lots of sexiness in the Backroom!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hmm don't care if this is a tripple - It's over a 3 day period so I say it's legit 

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Finally got Opera it is freaking fast


would it work the same for laptops?


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Noo!! GPX is dead


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Noo!! GPX is dead


Be back in a few minutes. Riiiight....


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's been like that for about 20 minutes,,,

Ohh, now reset it happening.


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally.

EDIT: Be back in a few minutes again. :L


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now they will be back in a few mins...


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And it's done!


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

With lag xD


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

504 for me.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Images are broken for me..


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

THAT CAN ONLY MEAN ONE THING. BANDROP.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The site is presently offline, with the following message: Doing some database maintenance, this'll take a bit.

>.>


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is pissing me off.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wait until that Sully guy comes to _this_ thread. OH SHI-
It better not be man pr0n if he does come here, though.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He already did. But I reported him and Sporge saved us


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> He already did. But I reported him and Sporge saved us


Thank God. Did he post man or woman pr0n? I hope he doesn't come back here. Wait a minute, why isn't he banned?


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was gay pornoz.

Sporge said he got banned. It just hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It was gay pornoz.
> 
> Sporge said he got banned. It just hasn't shown up yet.


Why is he still posting?


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*shrugs* anyway. Wodner how long the site will be abck up for lol.

Finally...


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder when we'll get this thing to 1,000 pages(I have it set to 20 posts per page)


----------



## Fillfall (May 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You mean 2,000 ?


----------



## «Jack» (May 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> You mean 2,000 ?


No, he doesn't. He categorically stated that he has it set to 20 posts per page, so there are only 914 pages for him.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Howz do I set it to 20 posts per page?

And - Pokemonarchy = 1,500 points.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am I the only one who thinks this is dying?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks this is dying?


I dont think it is. I'll admit i dont come on as much because whenever I've posted it turns into an all out flame war but this seems to still have a pulse xD


----------



## «Jack» (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great, another Red Orb. <_<


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks this is dying?


I kept the place alive, now that I rarely visit, it be dieing.


----------



## [Nook] (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And I used to be the top poster in this thread. Now it's Jake.

EDIT: My party is epic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OH MAN! LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND IN THE SHELTER!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ MrCrazyDavis: It sure is
@ Jak: If you havn't sold that Red Orb. Keep it for Nigel. I'm sure he'd appreciate it.
@ John102: You sure did 
@ [Nook]: How can you tell the most posts in the thread?

@ Everyone: Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll take that red orb. Haha.

And clicked jakey.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll take that red orb. Haha.
> 
> And clicked jakey.


Lol, Nigel will like ban you lololol.

I will click you back 'casue this gay assignment is broing me.


----------



## Fillfall (May 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got my first dracowymsy


----------



## [Nook] (May 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but how are assignments homosexual? Nook is confused.

@Bacon Boy
They're rare, but not as much as they used to be.
@Fillfall
Nice.


----------



## Rockman! (May 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might just start clicking back now because I have a Jirachi egg.


----------



## «Jack» (May 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clarification is needed, guys. If I have 4 Novelties in my party, but they're all bred by me, I can still get an event egg, right?


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Post Upgrade Stuffs?


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Neither. Confuzzled.

*points to God*

Tell us what this means now!

Images are down again... -_-


----------



## Fillfall (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh great no images.


----------



## [Nook] (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Images are down.....:L
I'm pissed now.


----------



## Fillfall (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Images are back =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked everyone's clickables on this page.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No event egg. Luckily I didn't want any of the legends that have been given out.


----------



## John102 (May 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Woohoo, Azelf, clickeh click me please.


----------



## «Jack» (May 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I buy another Corruption Orb and get a second Fake Groudon, or just hatch my Groudon?


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Personally, I wouldn't spend 15,000 points on something I have already,


----------



## Nigel (May 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Woohoo, Azelf, clickeh click me please.


I thought you didn't play this anymore? huh? huh?


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only wants Azelf xD


----------



## John102 (May 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mass click anymore fewl.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am no fewl. Bro'

Click please.

Fossil Cranidos and Latios get 

*looks at feet* Congratulations, you find a Razor Fang *refreshes page* Congratilations you find a Razor Fang. 2 in a row


----------



## DevilGopher (May 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do you mean?


----------



## [Nook] (May 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Imma shiny hunt Magikarp. My first Shiny hunt, yay.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, me too. I hatched like 100 but too lazy to update my journal


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please,


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got an enigma stone =D


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Chest or Backroom?


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

achievment >=)


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh lol didn't know May's were up. Which one?


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

consolation prize


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool. I'm hunting Miltank lol


----------



## «Jack» (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got me a Latios egg.


----------



## [Nook] (May 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> achievment >=)


Ooh, me also.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a second male shellderboy.

And my walker is up to 60,000 steps =D


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Got a second male shellderboy.
> 
> And my walker is up to 60,000 steps =D


Dat iz lie.


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It says "58,527 Pokemon visited" at 2:37am Server Time.


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It says "58,527 Pokemon visited" at 2:37am Server Time.


It'll be 60,000 by the end of the day  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It better be. Anyway. I are bored now. Bye bye GPX and TBT.

LOL JK I back,


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It better be. Anyway. I are bored now. Bye bye GPX and TBT.
> 
> LOL JK I back,


ok then.....

its 60,000


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually 60,301. Anyway. I gotta make myself look pretty and when I am pretty. I will click your eggs/Pokes, if not remind me.

click'd


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the spoiler is the peoples eggs/Pokemon that i have warmed/fed

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
DevilGopher
Nigel
Pokeboy
</div>


----------



## Pokeman (May 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked back.




by the way, how does the Poke Radar works?


----------



## Fillfall (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> clicked back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't do anything. Just throwing away 10,000 points. And it will be "destroyed" after one day.

click pl0x


----------



## Fillfall (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> clicked back.<br /><br /><br /><br /><br />by the way, how does the Poke Radar works?


It didn't do anything. Just throwing away 10,000 points. And it will be "destroyed" after one day.

click pl0x

EDIT: Sorry for double post my dsi was mean.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## [Nook] (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> click please.


Clicked. Your Magikarp egg is ready to hatch. Also, want to shiny race?


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 21 2010, 12:44:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not really.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked on:

[Nook]
Jake
Fillfall
pokeboy


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Clicked on:
> 
> [Nook]
> Jake
> ...


You don't need to keep saying who you clicked. This basicly has jsut become a discussion thread, rather than a click me thread.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OK.....


----------



## Nigel (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then why do you keep posting click me every day?


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause I do it out of habbit. And I do not correctly remember stating that this is completely a discussion thread. I said it is basicly a discussion thread. And also I never say "Click me" I always say "Click please."

Plus, I got a Ho-Oh like 1 hour ago.
That shut you up didn't it


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> click please.


looking at the previous posts...

clicked you, click back plz


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know how I can get Pokerus?


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how I can get Pokerus?


believe its random


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Isn't anymore.


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

well for me things change unexpectedly. Going to find out.


----------



## Pokeman (May 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How do i give my pokemon the drinks?

not triple posting, but anyways.







my lucky day? after i missed Remorage egg, Wymsy Egg and Valenticool egg, no.

missed those cause of my 1 year old niece was jumping around, caught me off guard.


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

if you had 50k to spend, what upgrade would you get and why? benefits 2, plz


----------



## [Nook] (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This thread is dying. I remember the old times in this thread...good times....


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how rare is ditto now?


omg, im glad i got back into this thing, look in my party. Achievements here i come!!!!


----------



## [Nook] (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> how rare is ditto now?
> 
> 
> omg, im glad i got back into this thing, look in my party. Achievements here i come!!!!


Hell, its common now. 

http://gpxplus.net/info/prFMq

Nigel must be pissed.


----------



## Pokeman (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 24 2010, 08:31:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

still can't find one X-X

Every1 is getting wymsy now.

o and the other night i missed like 20 Winter vulpix eggs, i didnt know what was going on. i missed each one back to back so much, i gave up, started to look for somethin else, still saw the eggs while doing so. ridiculous 

Ditto im comin for ya.


----------



## John102 (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is Slime Slugma not rare or something anymore? I just picked one up from the shelter after refreshing 20 times, then I saw another one in there .-.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Is Slime Slugma not rare or something anymore? I just picked one up from the shelter after refreshing 20 times, then I saw another one in there .-.


I got lucky on my first try with a SS.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 24 2010, 08:31:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_<


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just out of curiosity if you get one of those things which turns a Pokemon egg Shiny. And you havn't got a Shiny Shellderboy, would you use it on a Shelderboy egg or something else?


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How can i get a shelderboy or zombifodo


----------



## Nigel (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity if you get one of those things which turns a Pokemon egg Shiny. And you havn't got a Shiny Shellderboy, would you use it on a Shelderboy egg or something else?


YES


----------



## easpa (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm willing to go on a clicking spree.


----------



## Pokeman (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait, how to get infected with the rus?


----------



## «Jack» (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an Enigma Stone from an achievement, got a Ho-oh.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Got an Enigma Stone from an achievement, got a Ho-oh.


I got a second rayquaza.  >.>

Anyways, got another silver wing so I corrupted the egg.


----------



## Pokeman (May 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Bam! click plz


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (May 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cant find a ditto. o well, ill just focus on hatchin my eggs


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Nigel you whore. Stop getting Cresellia's x)
And stop giving your spheal Pokerus! lol


----------



## Fillfall (May 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im happy. Yesterday I bred 1 slime slugma and got 2 dws from shelter. Today I got another DW. =D


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


have


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone explain to me about the Shine Recorder I bought one but don't understadn it lol. 
Nvm


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Pokeman (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how to get pokerus?

also what can i get from a Griseous Orb?

click dragon eggs on bottom plz


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dunno how to get Pokerus.
Summons Giritina.

Plus, got my 3rd Palkia
And the back grounds ni the shelter have been upgraded

Finally;
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><big><big><big><big><big><big>*IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!*</big></big></big></big></big></big>

Making Ditto be level 100 </div>

And Nook you fat *beeeep* How dare you!!
And Nigel, can you look up in your Dex and tell me how many Sehllderboy's you've owned. I am curious.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Trying to get back into this, so errr.... You know when you put a pokemon in the underground:

1. How long does it take?
2. Is it real time or time active on the website that counts?


----------



## [Nook] (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Trying to get back into this, so errr.... You know when you put a pokemon in the underground:
> 
> 1. How long does it take?
> 2. Is it real time or time active on the website that counts?


It's time active on the site. But, if you just leave it on like that and not switching pages all the time, it won't count.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 29 2010, 03:14:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. But how long does it take, like an hour?


----------



## [Nook] (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My record is 6 hours on GPX+ straight, so somewhere around that number.


----------



## [Nook] (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Dunno how to get Pokerus.
> Summons Giritina.
> 
> Plus, got my 3rd Palkia
> ...


You'd be pissed if it hatched shiny, right?


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*









Well i used my orb when there was no pokemon in the lab. already got a Giratina before, so i was fighting myself whether or not i should get it, so i caved in and got it, mostly because of the achievement, and i would have both forms, I got both forms of Shaymin. So i feel it was worth it.

Click plz


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@ Nook: Not really, Magikarp are not that hard to hatch.
@ Jak: It takes minimum 4 hours of activity on the site.

Ohh my anniversary is comming up in several hours (after reset)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please, and how do you 1) get pokerus (was it already asked/answered) 2) how do you corrupt an egg 3) how do you make an egg shiny?


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clicks please, and how do you 1) get pokerus (was it already asked/answered) 2) how do you corrupt an egg 3) how do you make an egg shiny?


not sure on how to get Pokerus _edit_ It use to be random, but I think it still is but something (don't know what that "something" is) helps increase your chances.
You corrupt an egg by having a corruption orb in your party, aswell as a: Lugia egg, Groudon egg, Bidofo egg, or Dialga Egg. then you select "Corrupt" from the drop down menu
And Shiny Eggs are random, so there isn't realy a "method" to obtain them, unless you have a Shiny Ticket (I think it's called something else) but if you get one (Don't know how to get one, I think by contests) then you use it on an egg and when it hatches it will hatch shiny.


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> @ Nook: Not really, Magikarp are not that hard to hatch.
> @ Jak: It takes minimum 4 hours of activity on the site.
> 
> Ohh my anniversary is comming up in several hours (after reset)


I just need to wait for three more days


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now click me legends!

*goes to mass click to get Novice Clicker*


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Now click me legends!


i~ clicked


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay Novice Clicker. Should go tfor the next one, but I am not in the mood.

I'll just go to 4,000 Easy.


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gosh spent nearly all i had. Click me, got new pokemon

if you evolve a novelty would it count as a different one, goin for the Novelty Collector achievement, well the last one.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Gosh spent nearly all i had. Click me, got new pokemon
> 
> if you evolve a novelty would it count as a different one, goin for the Novelty Collector achievement, well the last one.


Yeah evolutions count. 

Lol from doing 4,000 interactions I have jumped from ranked over 1,000 to rank 864. Oh well, It won't last long.

*Face palm* The counter will reach 3Mil+ So why don't they just give it to us >.>


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just need a claw fossil now! seen a lot in the store recently, now that i need it, i wont see a one.


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, and Nigel since my aniversary is after Reset. If I get a Red Orb (which there is like a 1 in 11 chance) I will PM you.


----------



## Nigel (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You get pokerus by:
- Adopted a pokemon with in the safari zone (there is a small chance it will have pokerus)
- Clicking lots with proper interactions.
- Your pokemon comes back with it from underground


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> You get pokerus by:
> - Adopted a pokemon with in the safari zone (there is a small chance it will have pokerus)
> - Clicking lots with proper interactions.
> - Your pokemon comes back with it from underground


Ohh. How do you know this? (Don't say because you are God..)


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> You get pokerus by:
> - Adopted a pokemon with in the safari zone (there is a small chance it will have pokerus)
> - Clicking lots with proper interactions.
> - Your pokemon comes back with it from underground


Thanks


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh nvm Counter reached critical Mass. Well for my anniversary summon, if it isn't a Red Orb I will be able to get it easy since the Lab will emply like *clicks fingers* that.


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hope i get a new orb when i get my anniversary


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay reset!!



*Facepalm* I have to wait until the exact time I joined..


----------



## Pokeman (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol. what time is that?


----------



## Jake (May 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

don't have a clue :S But I think for memory it was in the night time.

also, does anyone else picture "Stuff" when they see these two achievements next to each other?










I went to Big Bidoof's party and looked at his achievements and saw that >.< 


*Beeep* *beeeep* *beeeep* I want my *beeeeep* *beeep* Summon *beeeep* *beeep*


this is a load of [insert swear word here] It's starting to [insert swear word here] dfhdghg
I WANT MY SUMMON ..... D;


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Another question: How do you get like 12,500 clicks?

EDIT: Just got a SS  But what was this green egg with a W on the front that I also saw in the Shelter? Was it a Dracowhmsy?


----------



## Fillfall (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Another question: How do you get like 12,500 clicks?
> 
> EDIT: Just got a SS  But what was this green egg with a W on the front that I also saw in the Shelter? Was it a Dracowhmsy?


Yes it was a Dracowymsy.
Click me. Im going for newbie clicker.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Another question: How do you get like 12,500 clicks?
> 
> EDIT: Just got a SS  But what was this green egg with a W on the front that I also saw in the Shelter? Was it a Dracowhmsy?


It was a Draco.
And you get 12,500 clicks by clicking lol


----------



## Fillfall (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO xD Also got another slime slugma.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol they're so common because of Pudding Vat,


----------



## Fillfall (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bred it myself


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh well, they're still extremely common in the shelter.


----------



## Pokeman (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

friggin laptop.

cant click fast.

one of theses days.

 found like four items since reset

Click please


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If you hate your LapTop call is CrapTop  I do that with my school one

Also wonder how long 'til I get my summon... [insert swear word here]


----------



## Pokeman (May 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i dont hate it, just cant click fast. Yay 3 hours = 1k of clicks...

unlike some people where they get over 2k in 30 min X-X

getting me a desktop, when we move into a bigger place.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. + anniversary = Bidoof PM = Silver Wing = Lugia.


----------



## Nigel (May 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please. + anniversary = Bidoof PM = Silver Wing = Lugia.


It's an automated PM, I got the same thing.


----------



## Pokeman (May 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please. + anniversary = Bidoof PM = Silver Wing = Lugia.


rub it in huh?

i missed a hatched lugia, and it was my fault!!!!

o well, collecting Wymsys now, they becoming COMMON because ditto are now.


Friggle fraggle fraggle friggle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

got a lunar wing, im selling it in the near future, you can try and buy it. near future meaning a couple days


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Big Bidoof said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary, Bobdapeach! On this day, 1 year(s) ago, you registered on GTSPlus' forums! Congrats! ~ *GTSPlus staff Note: This is an automated message; you do not need to reply.*


 Kinda noticed that

@ Pokeboy: The other day I missed an _Un-summoned_ Kyogre in the Lab. Only angry 'cause it was un-summoned. And how I know it because there were only 2 eggs in the lab at the time, and I refreshed and then a third popped up and it was Kyogre. So that's how I know.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsummoned eggs are kinda of a waste anyway since they dont count as your summon


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. But I jsut want a Novelty from the Lab or an unsummoned Legend.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I went back to the site for the first time in months today.  Click me and I'll click you.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked on

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Jake
Nigel
Fillfall
pokeboy
MrCrazyDavid
Nook
Bacon boy
Jak
John102
Sanji
Marcus
Pikabolt
Wardi96
Kamiko-Cullen
daveyp1997
</div>

Jakes magikarp egg is ready to hatch
Nigels egg is ready to hatch
John102s egg is ready to hatch
Marcus's egg is ready to hatch


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got novelties from the Safari Zone, except for the Easter Buneary! I wonder how I suddenly got lucky. I got Easter Buneary (2), Charmander Clone, Dracowymsy, Bidofo, and Slime Slugma. I also didn't put the other Easter Buneary in my party so the box in my PC named "Novelties" won't get turned to "Private". Oh, and some of them aren't that surprising.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone click my eggs? I'll click theirs.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I went back to the site for the first time in months today.  Click me and I'll click you.


Yay I have missed you here lol.

And Punjabi/God/Nigel. Is the "Dowsing Machine" in your party just a PokeRadar, but was jsut updated to be replaced with a Dowsing Machine?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do i get any novelty pokemon on gpx


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its a new item they gave out to a few people. It allows you to spot shiny pokemon eggs in the shelter and daycare. Only works for one day though.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I want. know how I get one?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there's this step by step task they made for you to get one, its called Victory Road.
1. Abandon all pokemon that are classified as "Very Rare" at a time that is convenient for Nigel.
2. Sell all items and then buy as many water stone's as you can.
3. Send Wysmy a message begging for one.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Waah? *confused face*

*releases Very Rare Pokemon*

Done


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Waah? *confused face*
> 
> *releases Very Rare Pokemon*
> 
> Done


 :O


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?

I did what you told me to do?
Now to buy those Water Stones. Bought 5. So I now have a total of six.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please warm my eggs


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



> Reowsing Machine, Jun 2 2010, 06:26 PM
> QUOTE
> Hey Wysmy, I have done the "Victory Road" Method. I released all my "Very Rare Pokemon" And bought 5 Water Stones (Is that enough) so now I need to ask you for a Dowsing Machine.
> 
> Why would you send a PM begging for an item that you don't even deserve... I havn't a clue on how you thought of this 'Victory Road Method", and for being a begger I hope you enjoy your warn.


I don't get it. Oh I forgot to sell my items...
But then why did Wymsy say how I thought of the VR method? I am confused :'( Bye-bye legends.


fdhfgghjkghjkgktur Nice time for you to go offline Nigel 

Well, since I jsut lost all my legends GPX is basicly useless *releaes everything else*


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow, I didn't think you'd actually buy it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> wow, I didn't think you'd actually buy it.


i didn't think jake would buy it

but also that was cruel


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> wow, I didn't think you'd actually buy it.


I think he might be lying. Even though his PC displays no Pokemon, this could mean that he's simply hidden all his boxes. This is corroborated by the fact that he has not released his Ditto, and hidden his "Released Pokemon" so we can't see whether or not he's released them.
...

Or maybe not. He's released 188 Pokemon today. And it turns out the DowsingMCHN is just a renamed PokeRadar.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I quit playing this and have a ton of pokemon/eggs so do you want me to release them?

http://gpxplus.net/user/Orisyke


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can someone sell a fire stone or buy one and then sell it?
EDIT: Nvm


----------



## Marcus (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ouch Nigel, that was cold.
LOL 2 DW'S IN 5 MINS


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I quit playing this and have a ton of pokemon/eggs so do you want me to release them?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Orisyke


Yes, please. I would like the Shiny Lickilicky and the Unowns.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Lewis said:
			
		

> I quit playing this and have a ton of pokemon/eggs so do you want me to release them?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Orisyke


I would like the legendarys please. I say time in a pm.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how do i evolve my pokemon in GPX


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> how do i evolve my pokemon in GPX


When there ready to Evolve, the option bar will be BOLD go down to press EVOLVE POKEMON or CHANGE FORM if your changing a form of a different pokemon. some you may need to go to your dex to see what they need to evolve.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol i feel bad.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol i feel bad.


Why? Because someone just got a Shiny Shellderboy?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 2 2010, 11:53:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no coz i made a joke with jake but he took it seriously.
Let that be a lesson, never take me seriously


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What joke? Tell me it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> lol i feel bad.


I just thought

i was going to post something saying that you were being sarcastic but chose not to :'(


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 3 2010, 12:20:13 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said if he released all his legends for me he'd get a special item that helps you get shinies.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Read through page 1845


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow, that's sad. Why would _Nigel_ do this? Jake deserves a refund.

OFF-TOPIC:
Jake, on the NPC thread, have you seen Mamoswine Flu? If you look closely, Mamoswine has a booger drop on his nose.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyway. I guess the jokes over. 

I thought I should teach Nigel a lesson not to joke with me (I was in a pissy mood anyway) so I decided to take him seriously. But now he wants to release his legends for me (I was gonnat ry keep the joke up for a few days actually)

Didn't actually release them I jsut made fake boxes and released 172 Magikarp.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

phew


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wish I could of kept it up for a few more days though. But once you wanted to release yours for me I was like


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wish I could of kept it up for a few more days though. But once you wanted to release yours for me I was like


I only meant my doubles and triples xD


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Anyway. I guess the jokes over.
> 
> I thought I should teach Nigel a lesson not to joke with me (I was in a pissy mood anyway) so I decided to take him seriously. But now he wants to release his legends for me (I was gonnat ry keep the joke up for a few days actually)
> 
> Didn't actually release them I jsut made fake boxes and released 172 Magikarp.


Jak was right

he said you were doing something like that

but i didn't belive him


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still wouldn't want you to do that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What luck. I found a Gabite and a Fosil Omanyte in the shelter. Clicks please.


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I wonder if there are more good Pokemon in the Safari Zone or Egg Shelter. I remember the time when there  was a Valentacool egg in the Egg Shelter *starts sniffing loudly* and I raced for that, and someone took that. It was sad, just SAD. My emotion is a mix:
 +  :angryrant: = Me screaming _out loud_ and almost saying," I *censored 3.0 *ing wanted that! WHO TOOK THE EGG!??! AAUGGHH!!!!!!!!" Now I don't really feel _that_ way after telling that reminder of that time (Ugh! I _really_ don't want to talk about this anymore.).


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pls.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				GenoFan said:
			
		

> I wonder if there are more good Pokemon in the Safari Zone or Egg Shelter. I remember the time when there  was a Valentacool egg in the Egg Shelter *starts sniffing loudly* and I raced for that, and someone took that. It was sad, just SAD. My emotion is a mix:
> +  :angryrant: = Me screaming _out loud_ and almost saying," I *censored 3.0 *ing wanted that! WHO TOOK THE EGG!??! AAUGGHH!!!!!!!!" Now I don't really feel _that_ way after telling that reminder of that time (Ugh! I _really_ don't want to talk about this anymore.).


You have more of a chance finding rare's in the Safari. But I don't know which one has 'better' Rare's

And what are these?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

=D My Egg Hatched Into a female houndour =D.
Cmon Click and help me hatch the other =D.

Also I almost got a slime Slugma Yesterday....
Just got a riolu


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

None of  my eggs have hatched with any goddamn boxes. And it's pissing me off.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shelter eggs are more likely to hatch with boxes. In case you don't know


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Shelter eggs are more likely to hatch with boxes. In case you don't know


Boxes? Sorry I'm still new to GPX so whats this about Boxes??
I got my first Novelty, a squirtle clone.
And a Slime Slugma YES!


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dunno. I don't think anyone knows what they do


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Shelter eggs are more likely to hatch with boxes. In case you don't know


Daycare eggs are actually what the topic is suggesting.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What topic?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> What topic?


It's called "Unknown Item." I'm too lazy to look for the link, but it's on the GTS+ forums.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay *looks* I found this topic though;
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=37566

I got a box


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Sab (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sab said:
			
		

> clicked


Clicked you back. Do you have any Pokemon?


----------



## Sab (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 5 2010, 08:17:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Does anyone else have an Unknown Item?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Does anyone else have an Unknown Item?


I don't. And it's pissing me off, so I'm saving up for an Itemfinder.


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna know what they do X(


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## John102 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Clickums


----------



## Sab (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@john i click plz click back


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got an unknown item. What the hell does it do?


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

no 1 knows.

how you get it?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> no 1 knows.
> 
> how you get it?


Hatch eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked. plz click back


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks por favor.


----------



## Sab (Jun 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicked. plz click back


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Clicks por favor.


Have click back please


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Missed Charmsnder Clone ):


i missed a dracowymsy egg. it was right in my face at shelter and i clicked the moment it loaded and hey look someone else got it    :'(


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a zergoose egg and valentacool from shelter. At the same time


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicky


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Am i lucky 

My slime slugma eggs hatched into a normal slime slugma and a shiny one


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Keep finding Dracowymsys and stuff now 
clicx


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Missingno =)


----------



## Sab (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

need more clicking X-)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Claw Fossil from the Underground. How do I revive it?


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I got a Claw Fossil from the Underground. How do I revive it?


go to your inventory and click "use"


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Got my zimbidofo at last! It was either that or the enigma stone.... I picked Zimbidofo


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Enigma Stones suck.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Enigma Stones suck.


I saw it and I was like "Zimbidofo or Stone...."

Then I heard your wise words saying "Sanji....Sanji...Run to dagobar"

And I knew I had to get Zimbidofo.


----------



## John102 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does an enigma stone do exactly?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click or I shall send the evil flying monkeys to rip your eyes out!


----------



## Nigel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> What does an enigma stone do exactly?


summons a random legendary


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I bought a box.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















I now have four decent pokemon


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















I finally got something to corrupt...


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I finally got something to corrupt...


You got double.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> I now have four decent pokemon


Holy cow, you got a shiny slime slugma. I was hunting for one of them a while ago.... until Cloysterman was made. Then I decided to fail at getting a shiny one of them  T_T


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm guessing that having a shiny novelty is rare

also how do you start shiny hunts and what do you actually do on them?


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're actually really common and bad to have. I'd advise you to dump it in the shelter right now, because if you have one for too long it will infect your computer with a virus.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's this box in my screen corner, and it says that 701 pokemon have felt the touch of the mysterious box. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> There's this box in my screen corner, and it says that 701 pokemon have felt the touch of the mysterious box. Anyone know what it is?


Assuming 701 Pokemon are in the Mystery box;
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=37917


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good joke


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh, I should have sold my fossil...


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't understand what it does.


----------



## Sab (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click =)


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I'm guessing this is going to be like one of those Christmas exchanges again...


----------



## Nigel (Jun 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing this is going to be like one of those Christmas exchanges again...


Thats what I was thinking. Thats why I put a Palkia in there. (dont worry though, i have 4 of them ) =p


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is I will shoot myself since I put a Magikarp in!!

I have seen 7 Enigma stones, 1 Grecious Orb and a Magma Rock all in the back room/


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Check out the VS Seeker!
My Pokemon lost the first battle, but I entered CloysterMan into the next one! >=D


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Magikarp beat a Kangiskhan (spelling?) I got 10,000+ points. and a mystic water


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> My Magikarp beat a Kangiskhan (spelling?) I got 10,000+ points. and a mystic water


ololololol

Is that even possible?


----------



## Sab (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click =)


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> My Magikarp beat a Kangiskhan (spelling?) I got 10,000+ points. and a mystic water


How the *censored.3.0* did that happen? lol


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was level one too


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It was level one too


I just shat bricks.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Water > Ground

quite simple.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Water > Ground
> 
> quite simple.


Kangaskhan is Normal type, isn't it?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 12 2010, 12:32:13 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno. think its ground.


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Normal.

Game'd


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its like Gyarados is Water/Flying


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> its like Gyarados is Water/Flying


Two types? No


http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/115.shtml


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh ok my bad


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> oh ok my bad


Maybe I will have to reconsider you being God...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not kangaskhan, talkin about gyarados with its two types


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to change the subject.


But still, no.

http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/129.shtml


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

you guys were talkin about kangaskhan's type being normal, when thought ground. no change in subject



Since you like these, http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/130.shtml


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> you guys were talkin about kangaskhan's type being normal, when thought ground. no change in subject
> 
> 
> 
> Since you like these, http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-dp/130.shtml


Are you dumb? How does Gyarados even matter? the battle was between a MAGIKARP and a Kangaskhan.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh for *censored.3.0*s sake. Enough


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

comparison.


click plz


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No comment...


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gonna sell my Lunar Wing. i'll never get anymore Summoner achievements


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want it.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how would it work out?


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Back room


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

selling it. watch out


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

kk


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Its been done


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Found some drops being done today;

http://gpxplus.net/user/Palcks Read journal


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please.

EDIT: That guy's first drop starts at 7:00 server time, so I can finally get a Remorage and Dracowymsy 8D


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. I'll probably only be on for that one, And I dont want anything.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1 hour and some minutes


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just need a Totodile for Professor Elm achievement. If anyone has one, could they please drop it for me? : )


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw one in the shelter just now.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't really need mine so.
Dropping it now?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Treasure Chest and a Magma Rock! What does it do exactly?


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Got a Treasure Chest and a Magma Rock! What does it do exactly?


4 Heatran


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Best day on GPXplus I've had so far. A missingno, magma rock, Dracowymsy and a Water Stone :3


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

DO you want me to drop the totodile now?


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need 2 more Blissey!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> DO you want me to drop the totodile now?


I would want you to, but my party's gonna be full soon enough. Could I ask you to drop it again tomorrow or something like that?

EDIT: Just went back on my old account and got a Groudon Egg! =D=D=D!


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The drop is now, but he isn't online. xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> The drop is now, but he isn't online. xD


I hope you're including time zones otherwise he doesn't care much.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I sell my Magma Rock or use it? I need the points, but I don't have Heatran yet.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You get some achivements for summoning it so I say you should keep it.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Should I sell my Magma Rock or use it? I need the points, but I don't have Heatran yet.


If you do decide to sell, could you sell it at a time I'm available?
I need a Magma rock.


----------



## Sab (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz =)


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My profit is about 3000 points today due to winning a bunch of Vs. Seeker battles.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too buddy  But I have 2 Enigma's and a Grecious. So you can have it.

Shaymin get


----------



## John102 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nook said:
			
		

> My profit is about 3000 points today due to winning a bunch of Vs. Seeker battles.


I'm too scared to do one of those. I'm debating whether to put in primal dialga or feraligatr.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i won 1 battle out of 3. need items, no money


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always put in Spiritombs and Sabeleye and since they have no weakness they always come out winners :S


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I always put in Spiritombs and Sabeleye and since they have no weakness they always come out winners :S


ghost are weak against: dark, psychic, ghost


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They are Ghost/Dark.

And also my Shaymin battled a Cranidos and lost. So I don't think super effectiveness counts?

[quote author="Best Pok


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> They are Ghost/Dark.
> 
> And also my Shaymin battled a Cranidos and lost. So I don't think super effectiveness counts?
> 
> [quote author="Best Pok


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm just trying to find "Most shinies bred" stats


----------



## Nigel (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to find "Most shinies bred" stats


There isn't one.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. I thought there might be then I saw you.

Ohh I finally understand what Nigel's doing : D

Oi kiddies. Get raping that Lab. I want to summon.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's Heatrans egg description? I need to know it as I'm gonna summon it, and if I don't get it I want a TBT member to get it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well my limit is over. Give me a few shakes of a lambs tail and I will find the description.
Or the lab will most likely get emptied today. So you could wait until it is empty to summon it (Like I am)

Heatran - A grey egg that is shiny like steel. It has bizarre markings and two dark red spots. It's often hard to approach due to radiating an incredible amount of heat.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When are the June Achievements and events coming?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks Jake 

I can't be bothered waiting, summoning it now. If I don't get it one of you two HAS to get it =P


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Big Bidoof said that there wont be achievements for every month.

Also for anyone who cares. I found an Egg Dex: http://firechao.com/gpx_plus_eggs_eggdex.shtml


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake
> 
> I can't be bothered waiting, summoning it now. If I don't get it one of you two HAS to get it =P


I've reached my hoarding limit for today so I can't.

If you want, I think you should wait 'til Nigel comes online since he wanted it as well.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Then I can get it x)


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Pulls weird looking confused face*


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get looking in the Lab anyone, I haven't got it yet and the 5 mins is nearly up.

EDIT: WAAAH


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should o' checked here again xD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ooh an Enigma Stone

What's that do?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You was supposed to wait.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Ooh an Enigma Stone
> 
> What's that do?


You srs? Wait 'til the lab is empty. Or 'til after reset.

GO FILLFALL I HAVE FAITH IN YOU STALK THAT LAB!!


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait. I want to get some moneys first.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning to wait this time XP I think it summons Latias or Latios. I think. And I wanna know if there's a way to find out who took the Heatran egg. Abuse ftw.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It summons a random legend.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Post before you summon it!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will find who got the Heatran!


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a bidoof xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And that's so great... Why.?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thought it was a bidofo


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*laughs*


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My pointer goes so slooooooow.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a Groudon on my old account yesterday. Sent it to the Shelter. Get looking guys, it'll be there in a few minutes.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Egg or pokemon?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I was to late  My hand slipped.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't get it anyway. What is your old account?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The website doesn't work x(


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's a 504. Give it like a minute or two.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now it works again 
Got a Winter Ninetales when I falled of the chair. EPIC.
Got a Winter Vulpix egg xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's an account upgrade that I don't have and is worth buying?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why do you have john's party in your sig, Jake. ?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When is there the least amount of people on GPXplus? I want to get a legendary for once and not have someone steal it : (


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Buy a repel.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Buy a repel.


Can't afford one.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Then wait until your pokemon come back from underground, sell the item. Or put a special pokemon in the vs seeker.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Why do you have john's party in your sig, Jake. ?


'Cause he helped me get Box of Bliss


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh. Help me get it xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Laterz. Trying to do stuff


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


help meeeee!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BUT I LOVE MY BLISSEY!!


I stole every single one except 5,


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I use my Enigma Stone now, or wait for a while?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wait


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wait.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Mudkip won over a Cloysterman


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> My Mudkip won over a Cloysterman


And an edit button wins over a double post...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Jake and Fillfall - Why? There'll be more people on later, so it makes more sense to do it now.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> @Jake and Fillfall - Why? There'll be more people on later, so it makes more sense to do it now.


No it makes more sense to do it when more people are online since there will be less eggs in the lab and more chance for you to find your summon.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the lab could be empty.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## John102 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

omahgawd, stop posting in this thread u losers.

ololololololololol


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click all of mine, even the ones not in my sig pweease.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> omahgawd, stop posting in this thread u losers.
> 
> ololololololololol


inorite? thsi thraed is dumb & stuf olololol u n00bz pwnag3!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> omahgawd, stop posting in this thread u losers.
> 
> ololololololololol




Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Magikarp 
He needs a Nickname!!! Suggestions.

I'm poor now lol. I remember having over 200k points. Well I guess I should spend and get total bankruptcy


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Shiny Magikarp
> He needs a Nickname!!! Suggestions.
> 
> I'm poor now lol. I remember having over 200k points. Well I guess I should spend and get total bankruptcy


'Gratz. Hope I get one soon.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Shiny Magikarp
> He needs a Nickname!!! Suggestions.
> 
> I'm poor now lol. I remember having over 200k points. Well I guess I should spend and get total bankruptcy


Where did all your money go?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent it on a Lucky Egg and an Odd Incense.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got infected with my fourth case of pokerus!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Just got infected with my fourth case of pokerus!


"A Pale Green egg with a red blotch on the front and two small dark spots. It looks like it'd take a while to hatch"? Larvitar?

Also gimme some Pokerus lol


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what my mystery counter is and why it's 1.5 And apparently Critical...


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes but I'm not in the mood to explain so i'll brief it.
a counter that counts total interactions, when it reaches a certain amount we get rewarded.

Lol I nicknamed Magikarp 'Golden Gilbert'


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yes but I'm not in the mood to explain so i'll brief it.
> a counter that counts total interactions, when it reaches a certain amount we get rewarded.
> 
> Lol I nicknamed Magikarp 'Golden Gilbert'


XD

I'm never going to get one. And I just hatched 2 Failkarps and sent them to the Failbox.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.

If I keep clicking my eggs in my TBT Sig will I get EXP views and they will hatch easy?

And Nook, I hatched 298 eggs.

Bidofo get 

Wow Big Bidoof. I think it wasn't so important that you had to release so many fossil eggs... http://gpxplus.net/user/Big+Bidoof#released


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol.
> 
> If I keep clicking my eggs in my TBT Sig will I get EXP views and they will hatch easy?
> 
> ...


I got a lileep one =D


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted Lileep or Shieldon since they're the only two I need. But I got obsessed and raped an Aerodactyl lol

Also I have 5 spare Blissey and I will release my whole box (except the Level 100 and my level 50) if you want?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes please! =D

dont release them yet though, gonna have dinner soon


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. Send me a PM when i'm online or post here. Dinner's nearly ready for me too. Don't know if I will be back on though.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i want Safari Warden, no dang chansey 

I've only won my first battle, im done for a bit on that


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't hoard enough 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> I can't hoard enough
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I'm more interested on how you write so neat on Paint lol


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Profit today is 6,000. I. Love. Kicking. Ass. On. Vs. Seeker.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.


Sorry jake, but can't adopt any of your blissey for a few days. im going for the #2 daily record in pokemon evolved in a day


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Doesn't bother me. Take as long as you need.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yaaay, Caterpie beat Jumpluff in a VS seeker match ^_^


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

!!! I had to re-nickname Golden Gilbert to Roger Redmond!!




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm Nigel lol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol mine is messy. Sorry couldn't resist </div>


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, what does the black belt do, and where did you get it?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel, what does the black belt do, and where did you get it?


The black belt, just like every other training item, helps pokemon out when battling in the vs seeker


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=/

I knew that much, but what does it do specifically? For example, the others allows pokemon to fight as if they were the corresponding type. The black belt doesn't have a corresponding type, and in game it makes super-effective attacks more powerful, so I'm guessing it does something along those lines. You also didn't tell me where you got it from, I'm guessing a random find on the site or you got it after doing an achievement =P


----------



## Nigel (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just like every other item. you get it from a box or the backshop


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't played this little game in a while.

I think I'll get back into it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, my 3 eggs are so close to hatching....


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're right and I'm stupid. I was thinking of the expert belt, lol.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cmon, I need one more of my eggs to hatch today....


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Profit is 5,000 points today. Finally I can get loads of points without mass clicking. My hand used to hurt a lot.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

when does it reach Critical Mass


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn. Zergoose lost to a Wartortle in the VS.Seeker.

EDIT: Wtf is this =P ? I went to Interactions, and saw this: RAWR, I'M PROFESSOR BENCHPRESS! INTERACT WITH MY POK


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Damn. Zergoose lost to a Wartortle in the VS.Seeker.
> 
> EDIT: Wtf is this =P ? I went to Interactions, and saw this: RAWR, I'M PROFESSOR BENCHPRESS! INTERACT WITH MY POK


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> I haven't played this little game in a while.
> 
> I think I'll get back into it.


Yay.

also when I went off last night one of my Gulpin eggs had like 15 maturity and when I get back from school it's ready to hatch 
I love the Lucky Egg.

June new event system. Should be fun


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what does a soul dew summon? just wanna be sure


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

50% Latios - 50% Latias


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thanks!

Going to wait till Critical mass, then no egg will be in Lab(how i got my Giratina egg!)

BTW: gotten a heatran awhile ago in the safari zone! some one abandoned a box of pokemon, some of them were lvl 100s


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wow my eggs are gaining maturity like rabbits breeding :S
Sweet. Got a Shaymin that used to belong to Icicle <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone doing the shiny hunt competition?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Anyone doing the shiny hunt competition?


I have to hatch a Swinub so I can enter it in the Shine Recorder first. But I dun wanna click, and I've got a busy evening, so this event basically screwed me over.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Anyone doing the shiny hunt competition?


I am. Gonna stock up today, and have them all ready to hatch, than after reset I will have 6 on my count 

Anyone else had this happen. It's pretty funny xD
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Swinubs must have their own Rule 34


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read the event thread?



> Note that any eggs obtained or hatched before the sign-ups close will not count, so don't bother hoarding up the competition Pokemon's egg beforehand.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did. I am going to get the to have 100% maturity then hatch them after reset thank you very much


----------



## Nigel (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try reading it again.

Note that any eggs *obtained* or hatched *before the sign-ups close will not count*, so don't bother hoarding up the competition Pokemon's egg beforehand.


----------



## Horus (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURN THE ILLITERATES


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol, fail.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.3.0*

Good luck everyone.

hmm. Saw Kyogre in the Safari. but was full.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my swinubs!


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Your sig is broked btw Nigel


----------



## John102 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got me some swinubs


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ZOMG!! Swinub appreciation week 














s0 i h3rd u liek swinubz?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Your sig is broked btw Nigel


Thanks.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's raining Novelties in the shelter.
I've managed to snag like, 10 in one week.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Uggh. The site is so laggy..

@ Travis: Screw Novelties. WE WANT SWINUBZ!!


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Uggh. The site is so laggy..
> 
> @ Travis: Screw Novelties. WE WANT SWINUBZ!!


No need to get PMS mode all over me.
I'm just saying that I've been seeing a lot of Novelties in the shelter lately.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was having a joke...

Corruption Orb get (From underground) Gonna wait 'til I use my Enigma stones since I have Groudon and Lugia in my dex. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this lag is terrible...


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. i'm using the forums (To get more maturity)
And like every 5 minutes "504 Gateway Time-Out"

Hmm peeps. Use the GTS Try post a fair bit it get's me 5%-10% maturity per. 5 Minutes.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I know. i'm using the forums (To get more maturity)
> And like every 5 minutes "504 Gateway Time-Out"
> 
> Hmm peeps. Use the GTS Try post a fair bit it get's me 5%-10% maturity per. 5 Minutes.


if you spent that time clicking you'd get:
- more maturity
- points
- walker steps


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well lol


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think my soul dew summoned shaymin, saw the description and let it go, already gotten 2.

as a consolation prize i got a Enigma stone, what does it summon?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You get shaymin from a Gracedia xD
Also enigma stone summons a random legendary.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> You get shaymin from a Gracedia xD
> Also enigma stone summons a random legendary.


dc, really. just a coincident. either way i could had gotten that shaymin if i wanted to. then release it. i guess i got something of equal value so i'm not bothered


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x trying for newbie clicker, again.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a shiny swinub already =D


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Got a shiny swinub already =D


omggg


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I give up with the VS.Seeker. My Zergoose lost to a sodding Spinarak :S


----------



## John102 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Got a shiny swinub already =D


Some people get all the luck ;~;


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there a way to get the codes for my entire party?
I don't feel like posting the image codes one by one.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Is there a way to get the codes for my entire party?
> I don't feel like posting the image codes one by one.


go to the codes poketch tab


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 8D 
I clicked.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


click me again! lol new eggs


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I clicked all your new eggs.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My first shiny =D It was the third egg.
Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work, Now I will force you to breed me that novelty


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wondering when I will get my price...


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

After the event.


----------



## John102 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, I found a lugia while looking for swinub.

Click my eggs please~


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, I found a lugia while looking for swinub.
> 
> Click my eggs please~


Cool beanz. But....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CLICK MAH EGGZ FIRST!!!













</div>


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wait wut


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

awwww *censored.3.0* gpx


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I find it creepy that there are 320 users viewing my page.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I find it creepy that there are 320 users viewing my page.


lol no, that just means they're viewing a profile page.


----------



## Horus (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone has dyslexia, Niggles woulds be a hilarious name.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OIC. Thanks for clearing that up xD


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

When does the event end?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can I still sign up for the event?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES! MISSING NO. EGG!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Event ends at reset on Friday, and if you didn't register the hunt yesterday, Travis, then you can't join.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cmon click my missing no egg <=3..... I'll warm yours or feed it the right berry....


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

was the thread where the announcement was in, was that the sign up thing?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> was the thread where the announcement was in, was that the sign up thing?


The sign up was registering Swinub in your Shine Recorder.


----------



## John102 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

II'm jealous of the people that already hatched their shiny swinub D=


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click me please.

sigh. no shiny still.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol If I get a Shiny I bags nicknaming it "Swine-Flu" lol


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol If I get a Shiny I bags nicknaming it "Swine-Flu" lol


Name stealer. D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 10:31:33 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waah?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got another unown, its about time!


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You got it like 20 minutes ago lol you're slow..


----------



## Nigel (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You got it like 20 minutes ago lol you're slow..


WELL I WAS TOO BUSY LOOKING FOR AND MISSING MY SUMMON SO IM SORRY!!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.

Angry at Cypress. She never clicked me back 

I USED MY ODD INCENSE TO CLICK HER TWICE. AND SHE DECIDED NOT TO CLICK ME BACK!!!

Quick kiddlings, TO THE BACK ROOM!!


----------



## John102 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's have a contest between us three to see who'll get a shiny the first. The winner gets 300 TBT from the losers =D


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

OMG OMG OMG O.M.G gotten a shiny swinub!! jk i would have posted image.


because of that ^ i'll never get one.

reached critical mass awhile ago, need to click


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Let's have a contest between us three to see who'll get a shiny the first. The winner gets 300 TBT from the losers =D


I lol'd


*jaw drops* in 5 minutes my eggs gained 20+ maturity each..
Oh, can't keep my jaw open forever... *pushed jaw back closed*


...Wow Nigel. You're a bit of an Unown whore 

The following Legendaries I would abandon if I got*: Regirock, Regice, Regigigas, Heatran, Dialga, Palkia, & Arceus
*After hatching for dex, if it is not shiny. Since I am nice  (At bottom or Journal btw)


----------



## John102 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





=3

I was hatching a group of 5 eggs, and it was the last one to be hatched, I was so excited xD

I just realized, it was one of my daycare offsping too xD


----------



## Horus (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

:O ^^^

U mad Nigel?


----------



## John102 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> :O ^^^
> 
> U mad Nigel?


Why u up so early? Or you just been playing CoD all night?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> :O ^^^
> 
> U mad Nigel?


why would i be mad? i want a shiny shellderboy


----------



## John102 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lul, you've hatched more than me too .-.

You're going to find one soon.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For some reason I have the strong urge to choke someone and then shove them into a burning dryer.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> For some reason I have the strong urge to choke someone and then shove them into a burning dryer.


umad?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he says you get a better prize the more eggs you hatch so hopefully i get a nugget or something.
I can find the novelty easier in the shelter afterwards.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd

Omg!

*June's event: Shiny Hunting and target Swinub*
*Total eggs hatched: 14,151*


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's probably lying.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 22 2010, 10:16:24 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's her whatever number TOTAL hatched egg. It even says in the description that it was the 130th egg in the shiny hunt.


----------



## John102 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I see how it is Nigel Dx


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just found out that my hunt started the 29th


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I see how it is Nigel Dx


?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There are only 7 eggs in the shelter.
That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've gotten rich today =D
clicked like... 15,000 so far so have gotten 45,000 points lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Enigma Stone, get!

It was my GPX Anniversary yesterday.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Heya guys, I haven't been on in the LONGEST time! I hope to stop that, and please clickie my eggies!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A new novelty will be unveiled tonight, most likely.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






Fossil swinub


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> Fossil swinub


Honestly, that couldn't look more stupid.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it a Swinubish thing. also what was the consolation voucher? i think i got a enigma stone, not sure, got 2 now


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

LMAFO Summer Swinub. Just saw it.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just got two latios one after the other


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haven't got my event egg/pokemon


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay I did 5000 interactions today


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does the Enigma Stone do?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Summons a random legendary.

What do you get for completing upgrader?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click My eggs


----------



## John102 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Please Click My eggs


Is your site in French?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Summons a random legend?

I'd be better off selling it then.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes why? And yes I know the design is hugly lol


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

boop


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, it appears you have a Secret Key!
You open the door to the backroom of the shop and find...
...nothing at all! It seems other users have already purchased everything for sale here.
Check back later!

... Never happened before.


----------



## Smugleaf (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hm, can anyone breed me a Summer Swinub or a Bidofo? :/


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ya I'm looking for some fossil pokemon. A bidofo , and a summer swineub. If you could breed me one i can give you one of my pokemon in return!   

.... Click to go to my party----------


----------



## John102 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I might be able to breed some summer swinubs.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How long has GPX+ and GTS+ been down? I'm pissed.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

it's down? Lol


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It was down.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

....and now everything I did yesterday is gone. Nice going, Jeff.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













=D


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> =D


Breed me dry piggies?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double points day today.  I do my best to return all clicks.


----------



## John102 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Double points day today.  I do my best to return all clicks.


Where did you come from?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went back to playing after school ended for summer. 
Who all still plays here at TBT?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click My eggs please ! And I would like a summer Swinub if possible


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me.


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> I might be able to breed some summer swinubs.


can you give me a summer swineub.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zoroua said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imma piggyback on those two posts.


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 6 2010, 01:12:53 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you all put the code below in your profile here, or more preferably, other forums you post on often, I will =D 

```
[url=http://my.gpxpl.us/John102][img]http://p.gpxpl.us/xhJY.png[/img][/url]
```
I need the views .-. Voting in for me in THIS poll would be nice too! 

Then you could mow my lawn, wash the dog, take out the trash, and work on my summer assignments for me! NOW GET TO WORK SLAVES!


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok then..


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pally > John


----------



## John102 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you!


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## 100 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*



 

 

 



Click pl0x?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got my first fossil egg in gpx!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> got my first fossil egg in gpx!


lol darth, where you been?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


working on more important stuff than gpx 
but now its summer so back to gpx for a bit

where you been?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

got an easter buneary egg


----------



## Nigel (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> got an easter buneary egg


OOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD!!!!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and im basically only 2 pokemon away from completing the original 150 non-very-rare dex!!!! i have a horsea ready to evolve and i just need to find a ditto!  i've acquired aerodactyl and porygon in the past week.... now just gotta get ditto soooooooooo hard to find.  and then moltres and zapdos and mew


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a dry piggie!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 9 2010, 04:46:00 PM]I got a dry piggie!


How ? Stalking the shelter all the day ?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding ding. I think we have a winner.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 9 2010, 07:04:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goood 

AND CLICK ME PLEASE


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry For the double post but look what I found in the lab:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Sorry For the double post but look what I found in the lab:


which legendary is that?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cresalia, also of which was my first Legend.


----------



## Horus (Jul 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Click each individual one please or I lose experience, and yeah, I'm coming back to this...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeeees I got ditto in the lab:


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Yeeees I got ditto in the lab:


And you can never get it again!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 12:04:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has a Shelter/Lab Ditto limit of one. I don't know why the hell Jeff added that.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 12:25:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok. Thats Good. What do you want to do with 2 dittos... Breed them ?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Collect them!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can dittos breed dittos? or only its partner?  cuz i really want one


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Can dittos breed dittos? or only its partner?  cuz i really want one


You can find them in the lab.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Can dittos breed dittos? or only its partner?  cuz i really want one


Go in the help sections of the website and you will see information about the lab. It will help you get your ditto


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got another dry piggy to breed with (another dry piggie, of course! But I wonder...) and got a shelter Heatran. It's my 3rd one ;D.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 10 2010, 02:58:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know... ive looked in the lab for quite a bit of time on many occasions.... jw if there's an easier way


----------



## Horus (Jul 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All there is, is the Lab or even rarely the Safari Zone...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

missed a palkia egg in the lab, got a lugia egg instead... not bad


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol yay, groudon


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> lol yay, groudon


Krupt it now.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 11 2010, 10:06:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if I had enough points for an orb


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I said on the first post


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just completed Special PC Box 5 and got another dry piggy.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Pls click XD


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I stopped caring about my eggs after I got a level 99 dunsparce. There is no greater joy in life.


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how'd that help? Did you just check back every 5 minutes or something?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I got it the time it changed to a new hour which it was 10am... So in my opinion it should be every 5 minutes.. Asks others.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just wondering if anyone knows 2 good pokemon to breed to get some novelty/etc. I just want to breed my pokemon cause I'm bored..... Also Please click my W egg its sooo close to hatching T_T.


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what did you do exactly to find the Ditto?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I refreshed the lab page till I see a description with the word soft in it.


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But did you start refreshing at 10am and wait until tomorrow at 10am to start refreshing again if you didn't see it or what...?

Or, did you refresh like you would at the shelter?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Dialga from the shelter. I love my luck.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in the help sections it says that every 1 hour the lab creates new eggs ... So I waited till it was 10 am and I refreshed a couple of times and I saw it that early. I think I was lucky getting it that fast.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 11 2010, 04:10:16 PM]Got a Dialga from the shelter. I love my luck.


Can you breed me a summer swinub please ?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus first.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 11 2010, 04:40:28 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you have 2 to hatch...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm keeping those. The rest I breed will be departed to the shelter.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

thought i was getting a legendary from the lab... got a wailmer


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> thought i was getting a legendary from the lab... got a wailmer


Lol nice, it's karma for the Lugia.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess so.  it said "it looks like it will take a while to hatch" so i thought that sounded good... but nopppeee


----------



## Horus (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's only good for Unown :d

"A dark mysterious power" or something along those lines are better


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

check this page... today's top leaders!
http://gpxplus.net/stats#daily

im in the top 10 for 3 things!  #2 for one of em


----------



## Nigel (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> check this page... today's top leaders!
> http://gpxplus.net/stats#daily
> 
> im in the top 10 for 3 things!  #2 for one of em


Most Proper Berry Interactions in a Day  
1. EienCafe - 15,146 proper berry interactions (Apr 27/10)
2. Vanille - 14,329 proper berry interactions (Apr 27/10)
3. Mr Mars - 11,652 proper berry interactions (Jul 8/10)
4. Fura - 10,192 proper berry interactions (May 13/10)
5. Viktorya - 9,362 proper berry interactions (Jun 2/10)
6. Profess - 9,352 proper berry interactions (Jun 5/10)
7. Scooples - 9,175 proper berry interactions (May 13/10)
8. ThunderMoss - 9,076 proper berry interactions (May 4/10)
*9. CloysterMan - 8,876 proper berry interactions (Apr 30/10)*
10. Dalek Omega - 8,615 proper berry interactions (Apr 25/10)

Most Pok


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rene (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My party :'D

just got another slime slugma out of the shelter & within 2 minutes i've got a winter vulpix from the safari zone  ^_^


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GOTASHAYMINSIUFHISAUYN


----------



## Horus (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click mine, i will return em


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## John102 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click plz


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So what should I do with my enigma stone? And how do I use it?
Just noticed that you get a ENigma Stone if you complete the  O Canada-achievement


----------



## D1llon (Jul 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click, I get a 10% bonus now


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks please


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

shiny race any1?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*







clicky please


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Lugia yesterday from the shelter. Why am I less excited every time I get something rare?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 18 2010, 02:25:43 PM]Got a Lugia yesterday from the shelter. Why am I less excited every time I get something rare?


lugia's pretty cool 

clicks please


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....and I just got a shelter Fossil Lileep. Yay. 

I have all the breedable novelties (except their evolutions).


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 19 2010, 10:18:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just got a fossil lileep!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Now all I need is the rest of the summonable legendaries and three krupt Pokemon.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know this is off topic and all, but holy *censored.3.0*. This topic is expansive.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I know this is off topic and all, but holy *censored.3.0*. This topic is expansive.


The biggest thread on TBT. Man, it used to be way active. Let me look back into the good times...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 20 2010, 12:18:43 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, not the biggest.

The E.P.I.C.'s General chat is, with 3000+ pages.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest public thread, then.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I havent played this for a while.
Been busy with W.o.W =p


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I know this is off topic and all, but holy *censored.3.0*. This topic is expansive.


50% of the posts are




			
				Generic User said:
			
		

> clicks please.


----------



## Rene (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Link is in sig :')


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

clicks please.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> I havent played this for a while.
> Been busy with W.o.W =p


>.>

ik i stopped clicking you


----------



## Mino (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man... how about instead of clicking on people's *censored.2.0*, you go out and moderate some spammers.  Doooo iiiiiit.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Mino said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is *censored.3.0*en god


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today I did 13,083 interactions, just beat my old record which was 5009.

And I got a shiny swinub to:


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

olololololol, only a month late xD


----------



## Nigel (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got my Shiny swinub after hatching 1 egg. =p


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put Latios in the Mystery Box.


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm so happy I got a shiny Dialga !   Shiny Dialga


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> olololololol, only a month late xD


Yeah lol I only needed to hatch 68 eggs


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok I just began a Shiny gulpin and a shiny lucario hunt


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zoroua said:
			
		

> I'm so happy I got a shiny Dialga !   Shiny Dialga


lucky!

put my bulbasaur in the mystery box


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I put my Slime Slugma in the Mystery box.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

freakin Slime slumgma eggs are in my way! force of habit tho, thats the first thing i look at when i go to shelter. distraction


----------



## Rene (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> freakin Slime slumgma eggs are in my way! force of habit tho, thats the first thing i look at when i go to shelter. distraction


same here, i got 6 slimers in the last one and a half week or so  :r 
why can't people just breed more bidofo's  :'(


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rene said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ignore them, just they a distraction


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

.6% of all aerodactyls on gpx have been donated by me


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wymsies turned into an egg. Woohoo. Hopefully, the mystery box will make it shiny.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 23 2010, 12:06:09 AM]Wymsies turned into an egg. Woohoo. Hopefully, the mystery box will make it shiny.


same with my bulbasaur... hmmm


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and we get a Nugget. That's all? Jeff, I better see something good in this sooner.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 23 2010, 12:26:24 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did yours hatch?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even close

yours?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...not yet.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

oh, was the nugget thing just a guess?


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> oh, was the nugget thing just a guess?


You know, a Gold Nugget that we're supposed to sell for 5,000 points?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 23 2010, 12:47:39 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was confused.  just read announcement... so now i understand.

bit unfortunate for people who put legendaries / high level pokemon in... i put a level 2 bulbasaur, so i came out ahead.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Fake Groudon get.


----------



## Zoroua (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I feel bad for my friend he put in a lvl 100 Ho-oh .


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Zoroua said:
			
		

> I feel bad for my friend he put in a lvl 100 Ho-oh .


I heard the returned Pokemon will hatch at whatever level the original was.

So your friends Ho-oh should be fine.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I won 45000 points in the Vs. Seeker. In one battle.

PSHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rockman! said:
			
		

> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. Poor Wymsies, she has to start out as a baby again....


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my pokemon came out and its happiness was 200 i evolved it, just gotta wait 5 more days


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> I won 45000 points in the Vs. Seeker. In one battle.
> 
> PSHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


nice!  anyone find any good ways to guarantee wins in there?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no real way to guarantee a win, since 95% of it is the "Rock Paper Scissors" esque command thing, like "Protect Yourself" and the others. But to make sure you win ties, always put in level 100 legendaries or novelties, and equip them with a Silk Scarf.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i just lost all my points... 9 grand on 2 battles


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Urgh. A Latios egg again :S


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Urgh. A Latios egg again :S


I need a Latios. Release for me, please?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Urgh. A Latios egg again :S


Yeah release it please


----------



## John102 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol, crockjaw became a baby.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, crockjaw became a baby.


Lol, time traveling Pokemon.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Lol, crockjaw became a baby.


Ouch.
Back to lvl 1 and 0 interactions.  >_<


----------



## John102 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Nigel said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it still has 40k interactions. I think it's cute though.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rename it "Stubjaw".

Lol, my first daycare egg is a Remorage. Who wants it?


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 27 2010, 09:16:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meee


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll release it at 10:55 Server Time. Remember, it goes in the shelter 15-20 minutes after it's released.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 27 2010, 09:53:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do to some unplanned events, i just read this


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

please click 

 

 



it wont hurt to waist a second of your time clicking these


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've got pokerus in my party right now so interact if you want a chance to get it!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I've got pokerus in my party right now so interact if you want a chance to get it!


is that how it works?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gpxplus.net/help#pokemon


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking for this awhile ago.


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Winter Vulpix.


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oops. Sorry for double post, but I accidentally pressed "Post" twice.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

double points day.  site is very slow.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

sooo slow, got no time to click, and i cant even click fast



also, can any1 breed me a squirtle clone, i can breed any novelty in my public box, except DW, that is able to breed


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whoever wanted me to release that Latios egg, PM me please


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

how to change your password?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> sooo slow, got no time to click, and i cant even click fast
> 
> 
> 
> also, can any1 breed me a squirtle clone, i can breed any novelty in my public box, except DW, that is able to breed


i dont have a squirtle clone but id be happy to breed anything else i have that you would like.  any chance i could have bulbasaur/charmander clones and/or crystal onix?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can breed bulbas, i can release hatched ones if ya wont to try. 
Crystal onix, sure.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want a Remorage for something you have?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 2 2010, 02:18:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool alright, wut u want


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suicune okay?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 2 2010, 02:21:57 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no legends, suicune was my first event pokemon anyways.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clone Venusaur?


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 2 2010, 02:27:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can have bulba clones, the 
Venusaurs i have are for breeding 


guess i should get a destiny knot, just need money. i ended up with 7k that i didnt know about...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i'm going to be out and a bout quite a bit the next couple days... but maybe we can organize a bulba clone drop in the future


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> i'm going to be out and a bout quite a bit the next couple days... but maybe we can organize a bulba clone drop in the future


kay


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





just need a second one <.<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

exchange happens today!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I so cannot wait.


----------



## Nigel (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 2 2010, 11:24:35 PM]I so cannot wait.


What did you put in?
I put Articuno in =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i think i put a porygon in.  shouldve put one of my 2 ho-ohs


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Put a Heatran in.


----------



## «Jack» (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, *censored.2.0*.
Put in a Shaymin, got a Manaphy.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Started out with three Heatran. Put in one, and now I have three Ho-Oh. >.>

At least I didn't lose anything.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jak said:
			
		

> Well, *censored.2.0*.
> Put in a Shaymin, got a Manaphy.


Lol.
Put in a Dracowymsy...and I got a Dracowymsy ._.
I was really hoping for a Crystal Onix ;-;


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

put in porygon, got lunatone... not terrible, i guess


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





dropped in a bulba clone!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> dropped in a bulba clone!


what is that?!?!


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Remorage egg.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shadow Lugia. Woo.

Oops, double post.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

only happy cause i dont got 1. now i can breed it with luvdisc


----------



## Nigel (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i got a suicine from the birthday exchange!!!
YESSSS!!!


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got rayuqiaza (can't remember how to write it -.-) from the birthday exchange, I put in a manaphy =D.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Great. Put in a Dracowymsy, and now I have a Slime Slugma :S


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I put in a manaphy and got a Palkia !


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Edit:ehhh heheheh, oopsies. I actually put in my easter buneary so its all good...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got an Enigma Stone and summoned Lugia. >.>

I should've sold it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
I redeemed myself and got an ice vulpix from the safari. I had missed one before and I ALMOST missed this one. Thanks computer for not licking when I told you to :3...


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my pokemon breed an EB if you want it say so here, im dropping it at 10:30 if no reply 


also, im so bored i can take Novelty breeding requests, for nothing 



what was it the big bidoof put in as the "Special Surprise"?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> my pokemon breed an EB if you want it say so here, im dropping it at 10:30 if no reply
> 
> 
> also, im so bored i can take Novelty breeding requests, for nothing
> ...


Arceus.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 5 2010, 02:53:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's kool.



working, and achieving 2 breeding achievements


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

3 day bump.


taking requests, wut novelty you want.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













PLZ click


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

think im about done w this game... but doing a huge release today... 80 gone so far.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> think im about done w this game... but doing a huge release today... 80 gone so far.


Your gonna stop playing this game ?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it wastes a lot of time and I'm going to be busy w school soon


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> think im about done w this game... but doing a huge release today... 80 gone so far.


Release shinies and Primal Dialga for me?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

not 100% sure if im done so im not getting rid of my best stuff...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> not 100% sure if im done so im not getting rid of my best stuff...


Well, if you quit forever, you might as well release them all instead of keeping them for nothing.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah I might drop things to, I don't want this game in my life anymore. So if someone wants things tell me before I drop them all at once.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Yeah I might drop things to, I don't this anymore in my life. So if someone wants things tell me before I drop them all at once.


Shiny Mamoswine and the unsummonable legends please?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 13 2010, 12:00:34 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah why not. xD


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you release ditto for me?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pokeman said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, tell me when your online and send me a pm when Im online too.

If anyone wants legends tell me and I'll drop them.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

probably tomorrow, i got work in a little bit


----------



## John102 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now, while pokeman's at work, drop them all! xD


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gah! Missed a hatched Valentacool! I just wanna say *censored 3.0*!


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> Now, while pokeman's at work, drop them all! xD


^^^


----------



## GenoFan (Aug 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY CRAP! I got a Primal Dialga from the Shelter!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How hard is it to do a shiny hunt

I have started to do a cyndaquil hunt


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

a really wierd thing  just happened with my computor that made a post double


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

igotaregirockairhuniwuhmiermjenmykeyboardisdyingjfiuweifnum


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool beans.
Shiny Pichu in just 2 eggs.
Anyone know what the prizes are?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The prize is a new Novelty, a Jengoose.
It's a Zergoose, but instead of blue, it's pink.

Nevermind, I got the info wrong.


----------



## tuala_94 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please Click [DragCave&MagiStream&GPXPlus];;


 ll 

 ll 

 ll 

 ll 

 ll 




 ll 

 ll 

 ll 

 ll 

 ll 




 ll 

 ll 

 ll 

 ll


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*revives thread in attempt to brings its regulars back*

I GOT A SHELTER SHINY TOTODILE UHWIUDYTIGWBDWNUBYMYKEYBOARDISDYINGOUYGIDNW


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




Click please

Was i a regular


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Been a while


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Been a while


Clicked em all


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can yall click my Zergoose egg? Also, does anyone know what pokemon breed into a bidofo?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Can yall click my Zergoose egg? Also, does anyone know what pokemon breed into a bidofo?


have clicked


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now we have to keep this alive.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Aaron said:
			
		

>


fffffuuuuu-


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Whats the difference between a bidoof and bidofo egg in the shelter

Is there a way to tell the difference


----------



## Pokeman (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between a bidoof and bidofo egg in the shelter
> 
> Is there a way to tell the difference


if you havent gotten one before, it should be a ??? egg, thats how to tell the difference between bidoof and bidofo

unless you havent gotten a bidoof egg


----------



## Fillfall (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Whats the difference between a bidoof and bidofo egg in the shelter
> 
> Is there a way to tell the difference


The description of the egg. If you already have got a bidoof egg or bidofo egg you can see it. If you have got a bidoof egg ,the bidofo egg will say Name: ??? If you have a bidofo, the bidofo egg in the shelter will say Name: Bidofo

Man, I haven't been on GPX for a while...


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicked pokemon and fillfall

must keep this thread alive


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is probably going to be my last post on this thread and I have a question...

When 2 pokemon are in the daycare and they have say....2 eggs, is there a way to see the eggs before you choose which one you want?


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was an item called the Silph Scope a while back, I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*















Plz click


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

HOLY *censored.3.0*ING *censored.2.0*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Pikabolt
Gonna try and get back into this.


----------



## Zoroua (Sep 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah lucky and i cant wait until they add the fifth gen to gpx and that reminds me of this.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

How do you get a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


Best Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kinda got back into this. Probably a spontaneous thing that's only going to last a few days but hey, why not click. 

And what's new? Last I had logged on there was June.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> How do you get a
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*censored.2.0* face. This has died. Click please.


----------



## williamd (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hmmm....should i show my egg thats goin to be a pink psyduck?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I remember all the thread's regulars, now gone...


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

good times that was


----------



## Yokie (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my eggs in my spoiler please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Oct 9 2010, 12:51:05 PM]I remember all the thread's regulars, now gone...


Hey I left for like 3 months. I'm back now 

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please darlings.


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Silentshadow (Oct 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mine  I'll click back usually, but you have to tell me your username first :3


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

staying true to this novelty drop im having.

Goal is to get 6 of each novelties i have. which some are already close to that, so ill breed them last 

except bidofo


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please. Also someone should edit the front page since Darth is retired.


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We'd be better off with a new thread... Assuming people remember to post here, since I clearly don't.

Where find Bidofo.


----------



## Jake (Oct 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I always remember to post here. Click please,


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*













Plz click


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plz click


----------



## Jake (Oct 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please and I will lick your Pokemon and Eggs, too.


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click for a lick.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I swear, when a new novelty comes out, this place will be bursting with activity.


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's bursting with MY activity. And this isn't the largest thread on TBT either.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's bursting with MY activity. And this isn't the largest thread on TBT either.


Second largest, whatever.


----------



## Jake (Oct 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my beautiful babied please <3


----------



## Jake (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Care to click nice children?


----------



## Yokie (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click mai Pogeymanz.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Fillfall (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just hatched my Pokii.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my dear.


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click or I will eat you alive!


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click or I will eat you alive!


I am disappointed that that post wasn't about the Halloween event or the exploration.

Compared to last year, this is depressing.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what/ theres a new exploration


----------



## Yokie (Oct 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Candy, lolz.

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook explain? I am confused.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And GPX+ is shut down for a while.

Happens every day before Halloween.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Oct 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

has it always done this?


----------



## Jake (Oct 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah.


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Huh?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








It's gone now though.
</div>


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Orange said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


lolwut


----------



## Orange (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Here's a bigger image.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is there anyway to check up on my stats in GPX?
I want to know how many interactions I have.


----------



## Pokeman (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Aaron said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to check up on my stats in GPX?
> I want to know how many interactions I have.


on your page there are tabs, click the one that says statistics


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

why is summoning pokemon so hard


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's easy, I used to be freaked out about summoning when the lab wasn't empty. But once I summoned when it wasn't empty. And it was easy. Now I am happy to summon. What makes it so hard?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Summoning is really easy. All you have to do is press the button.

Getting the Pokemon is the hard thing.


----------



## Jake (Nov 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're funny!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ha ha


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You're funny!


I'm just helping him.


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Clicks please. 

http://gpxplus.net/user/Bacon+Boy

Tell me if you clicked, and I'll try and click back.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click I guess.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh really, you think cyclones just appear, out of the blue?

Click or a bizzare and unexpected twister of fate will make a house fall on you!!! 
AND THEN SOME RETCHED LITTLE FARM GIRL WILL WALK OFF WITH YOUR SHOES!!! STUPID BRAT, WHAT TYPE OF PERSON STEALS A DEAD WOMENS SHOES? MUST HAVE BEEN RAISED IN A BARN!!!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I miss this thread's regulars.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I miss Nigel :'( Also you replied before I edited my post.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nigel, John, Horus, Rocky, Me, You, I think Al, some kimono girl, Hub, Nuki Yoka Pryzonzu (or whatever she's called), and I think that's it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Darth, and Sporge for a little bit. And it was Pyrozanru.


----------



## Gallade526 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dang this topic is still going and i havnt even been on for like more thank a year


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Bends down on one knee*

I hail you creator of this thread.


----------



## Gallade526 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hahahaha thanks


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bow down to the almighty god of this thread.


----------



## Gallade526 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hahahahaha sucks that i sold my wii and games thouhg


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get back on GPX+!


----------



## Gallade526 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wthh....


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm on GPX!!


----------



## Gallade526 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

gtg


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*bows in silence with utter respect*


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

He's not online silly child ;P


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You forgot me x(


----------



## Jake (Nov 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Poor widdle Fillfall, I remember Wi-Fi'ing with you when you were a widdle n00b.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

this thread has lost all meaning

also clk plz


----------



## Jake (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Says you who joined not to long ago. I'm back on page 90 or so in this thread. Bakka na giejin!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click bro'


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click my kinky eggs!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click mon

also click randomness007


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me or I will eat you!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click 'em all


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click you fat skanks


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

c'mon and click


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does somebody want to have a shiny race with me?


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will when I'm done with study.


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Does somebody want to have a shiny race with me?


i would but my shiny zangoose was hatched after 26 eggs which took me 26 days to do


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

RAWR!!! Click or my sunscreen bottle will eat you.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click plz


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nah thanks. It's against the rules.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

wow, its really good just having one pokemon in your team because that one pokemon gains lots of exp.

Also click plz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click, please. (the only clickable sprite in my sig)


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.
Just got a fake Groudon from Safari zone.

Yays I gotz a summerz Swinubz too


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> Just got a fake Groudon from Safari zone.
> 
> Yays I gotz a summerz Swinubz too


Oh shet.






You should be having a seizure and be squealing at the same time, like I do.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh because you guys are kinky - I am releasing my 'Fail Boxes' on Christmas.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Oh because you guys are kinky - I am releasing my 'Fail Boxes' on Christmas.


Blargh, you don't have anything I need.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FORGIVE ME


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> FORGIVE ME


NO FORGIVE ME FOR HOARDING SO MUCH


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do you need anyway?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Primal Dialga, Feralgoose, and Spiky-Eared Pichu.

When I get those, I'll have all the novelties excluding some evolutions!


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But nobody would release the Pichu since it can't breed


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> But nobody would release the Pichu since it can't breed


No derp.

I'm doing the exploration for it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But it ended?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, I'm still doing it,

Besides, isn't it there forever?


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

but it ended but there isn't a reward still?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> but it ended but there isn't a reward still?


What do you mean? It didn't end.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They only last for a month. But if you're doing it then you can complete it. Don't know if you get the reward though?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> They only last for a month. But if you're doing it then you can complete it. Don't know if you get the reward though?


No, those are the Special Explorations.

The Pichu one is a normal exploration, which last forever.


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okies. 

What's it called?
Is it the one you're doing?

Pfft. This one is so easy 
-must find berry pouch-


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i really want to do that but i have to get 6,000 interactions


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass Click. It should take maximum a week. I can do 1,000-1,500 in a 30 minutes, but TBT God-Nigel-could do like heaps more than100 (I mean a LOT more) in a minute! that is why Nigel is God.


Yay 



I really need to get back into GPX, 5 months ago I was in the top 100, now I'm in the top 2,000...


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Use the Opera method.

First, you pin the users online page and a blank page.
Then you open 100 tabs.
Ctrl + Tab
Right click mouse, and on the mini menu, click "delete all tabs" (you should be on the last tab)
Ctrl + Tab one time again.
Start over!


----------



## Jake (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Mass Click. It should take maximum a week. I can do 1,000-1,500 in a 30 minutes, but TBT God-Nigel-could do like heaps more than100 (I mean a LOT more) in a minute! that is why Nigel is God.
> 
> 
> Yay
> ...


If Nigel's God, then who's Zeus?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay, two Dracowymsys.


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 18 2010, 06:21:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God of Roman Gods. And Zeus is mythological anyway.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





First ever successful summoning!!


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Mass Click. It should take maximum a week. I can do 1,000-1,500 in a 30 minutes, but TBT God-Nigel-could do like heaps more than100 (I mean a LOT more) in a minute! that is why Nigel is God.
> 
> 
> Yay
> ...


no but i have to get them in one day


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. It would take about a week so you practice every day. Then by the end of the week you should be able to do it easy.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

cheers for the advice


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anytime, now gimme a click!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

for once i have clicked you


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





FINALLY


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 20 2010, 11:08:10 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY


Is that notched ear pichu? I'm on my PSP and have images turned off.

Nvm on my PC now


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

And Nook I just noticed you can unlock the "Treasure Hunter" achievement.

Cool Dialga and Heatran from shelter


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click me? Soon as I finished the Notch Ear Exploration, I begin the Regigigas one.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Need another Onix in lvl 35+


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You know what, guys?

All of the explorations' requirements are related to interactions.
There's other stuff people tend to do on GPX+, you know.

@Jake
Thanks.


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're achievement and Dex entries?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Webpage


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

click my groudon please



well done jake. for going to members 9


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> click my groudon please
> 
> 
> 
> well done jake. for going to members 9


Why thank you. Now I shall click you to show my gratitude.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> They're achievement and Dex entries?


I hate the high achievement ones. :L Glad I'm working on some though.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Eggs

Just started, 2 from Shelter, 4 from lab


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Bidofo egg in the shelter -.- Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Should I add Zombidofo and Clone Charizard to the Fail Box for the Christmas drop? They're in 

*sniffle* I miss Nigel, he'd be so proud of me :'( I can do 1,000 clicks in 10 minutes *sniffle* come back!!


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Should I add Zombidofo and Clone Charizard to the Fail Box for the Christmas drop? They're in
> 
> *sniffle* I miss Nigel, he'd be so proud of me :'( I can do 1,000 clicks in 10 minutes *sniffle* come back!!


How do you that ?
Also click pl0x and I miss you to Nigel.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I bet you're jealous 




@Filly: I just go onto Chrome disbale images and then go the the users online list, Open up about 200 Pokemon and click them using "Ctrl+PageDown" then I go the the next tab an I just click. It's easy.


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

my laptop sucks, y i havent played in awhile.

jake almost has 2000 posts in this topic


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How can you tell?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> How can you tell?


click on the number of replies


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where is that?


----------



## Pokeman (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Topic > topic starter > youll see replies.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where the hell are all these buttons..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is this the 2nd most replied to thread?


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Second or third. I think second though.

Also everyone, feed Charmander a Pecha berry please
@Tom: Unless you mass click, there's no way you're gonna be able to complete the Regigigas Exploration.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I bet you're jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be having a seizure and be squealing like a girl right now.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's no big whoop really. It's just a Shiny.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's no *big whoop* really. It's just a *Shiny*.


Shinies are big whoops.

At least when you have only two shines. ;_;


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That was my third >.>


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Eggs!

Click please!


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> That was my third >.>


Something's wrong.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ren+Partycat

I haven't been on in forever. Click?


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I bet you're jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a method for Opera or Internet Explorer?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My method is this.

Go to settings, and make sure you have the option "Close Pok


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass clicked. Got over 9000.
Clcik pl0x


----------



## Ren Partycat (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

For some reason I can only open up about 25 or 30 tabs.

HOW DO I MASSCLICK


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Ren Partycat said:
			
		

> For some reason I can only open up about 25 or 30 tabs.
> 
> HOW DO I MASSCLICK


Opera method.

Same thing you said, but with Opera and Ctrl+Tab.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What does the scouter do?


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> What does the scouter do?


Allows you to check what level the Pokemon in the Pokewalker is.

Eg:
It's power level is over 14thousand!!

So it will be level 14, but it;s often higher than the number it says.

Cool got someone else's Heatran egg from the Lab  Needed it's egg data 
Ohh Latios from safari, too 

Just need to find the Explorers item then I have finished the Regigigas exploration


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hey does the rare bone serve any purpose other than 5K points


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shet.

I hate not mass clicking regularly.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You only needed to do like 2,250 clicks in the Regigigas one. Easy.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Ren Partycat said:
			
		

> For some reason I can only open up about 25 or 30 tabs.
> 
> HOW DO I MASSCLICK


I had that problem when I played. Like Nook said, you need to do it on Opera. Chrome can't handle more than 30 odd tabs.

There was a great tutorials somebody found a link to somewhere in here. Helped me get about 15k interactions in 4hours or so once.

Can't find it though, but I'm sure somebody could fish it out for you.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can do 200 clicks in around 5 minutes. Btw so since my scouter says it's over 100thousand that means it's lvl 100?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/info/YkkPD

So close to hatching. Please click it and some of my other things, I'll be sure to click back sooner or later.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Ren Partycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KoolKitteh (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Eggs!

Click please!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok so, I'm an idiot for saying this but, how do you mass click if you can only click your egg once...
Also, would it be wise to buy a dowsing machine?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ok so, I'm an idiot for saying this but, how do you mass click if you can only click your egg once...
> Also, would it be wise to buy a dowsing machine?


Mass clicking meaning you mass click other people's things in order to get clicks flowing back to your guys.

And not really. Save for an Itemfinder.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm so cool


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

>:L 

You did the Regigigas exploration? What should I prep for after Swellow and Pidgeot?


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

A fighting type level 65+


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> A fighting type level 65+


Alright, thanks. That should be easy if that's it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah. That's the only other Pokemon, then you need to like you get as Hoothoot and it needs I think like 60 berries, then you need 250,1000 and another 1000 interactions (not in a row) then you need to have Charmander in your party, then have Charmander eat 150 Pecha berries then adopt a Baltoy egg then find the item on the ground.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yah. That's the only other Pokemon, then you need to like you get as Hoothoot and it needs I think like 60 berries, then you need 250,1000 and another 1000 interactions (not in a row) then you need to have Charmander in your party, then have Charmander eat 150 Pecha berries then adopt a Baltoy egg then find the item on the ground.


Sounds complex. Guess I'll be clicking alot in the next couple of days.


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah. I was lucky enough to find both the birds in the shelter. Then I shoved a Mankey in the Pokewalker and mass clicked.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So I take it to massclick you just set a whole bunch of tabs on different peoples menu/poketch thing and click like that so it doesnt take as long?


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Get Nook to explain.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Yells for Nook*


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I hate all these Dex info requirements.
Just lemme get my darn Regi. >:L


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> *Yells for Nook*


asfghjklhjljhlkjhlkjhasf

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=34906&st=0&start=0


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Jack- said:
			
		

> I hate all these Dex info requirements.
> Just lemme get my darn Regi. >:L


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div></div></div></div>


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> -Jack- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate not being a Pokedex Completer or a Mass clicker or an Achievement hunter.

Why did I become a hoarder instead?


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hoarding's stupid. You only need one of each (or one of each evolution/form)


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok I'm missing something, whenever I ctrl.tab this white box comes up and I have to press tab over and over to move. I didn't see an instruction for that...
And now it keeps switching back to the first tab...


----------



## Jake (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know because I use Chrome <3


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why not.
http://my.gpxpl.us/Pikabolt


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sylar said:
			
		

> Why not.
> http://my.gpxpl.us/Pikabolt


I remember someone named Pikabolt around TBT......


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's him.
:l


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

<small><small><small><small><small>_The mystery has been solved_</small></small></small></small></small>

Click :3


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really want Korimori ):

Oh Karma I gotz one like 1 minute after posting. Also the Red and Blue fighting guys.


----------



## Fillfall (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im on the top ten of using most points today!
Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still 504's O_O 

When I got off last night it was a 504..


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Still 504's O_O
> 
> When I got off last night it was a 504..


It just stopped working for me too. Probably another update or something.... <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>_Hopefully they didn't get in trouble by nintendo by puting 5th gens up..._</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

504's Just mean the site is has over worked.

They wouldn't get in trouble by Nintendo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah I've been getting that often. I'll be clicking a lot and then brought to a grinding halt because of some 504s.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They anger me!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same. It wouldn't be so bad if they didn't take forever to reload.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was one last night for like 30 minutes, maybe longer because I got off after 30 minutes of a 504 and it was still up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wouldn't doubt it.

Is anyone here breeding Clone Squirtles and Bidofos?


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope. Also is your Shellderboy in the Pokewalker for the fighting type level 65+?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nope. Also is your Shellderboy in the Pokewalker for the fighting type level 65+?


Not intentionally. Hope that's not the next step though.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's not. It's step 7 or something.

Noo!!! More 504's D;


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ugh, I try to mass click but like 9/10 tabs close once they have loaded. Answer?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ugh, I try to mass click but like 9/10 tabs close once they have loaded. Answer?


Well if you've got it set to where after you've interacted with the Pokemon or they can't be interacted with, they'll close.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if an egg it ready to hatch

@Tom: Congratz on your Shiny 5th Gen 
Need some Rare 5th Gen's.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks.

I just realized that you needed new Swellow and Pidgeot.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





It doesn't even look shiny  :'(


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It doesn't even look shiny  :'(


No it doesn't. :L


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It looks purple.

Just need the fire starter, Zorua, the fish tadpole and the flying ball :S


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So is there anything special you have to do to get zorua? He is so cute I wanna have him in my party....lvl 100 zorua....awesome....


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, it's just like any other 5th Gen Pokemon.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No, it's just like any other 5th Gen Pokemon.


Mkay.... damn I want zorua....


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Me too



 

Reached my limit, Just need Tepig and the tadpole.

Damn it they added more!! MUST GET ZEKROM!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And they added more. Just when I was needing only about four more. Starters and Zorua. :L Oh well.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only needed 2 more ):


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/Bacon+Boy
Clicks, please.

And you guys have all of the Unova ones already?


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just needed to get the Electric Tadpole and the Fire starter, then they added more ):


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what this egg is?


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Anyone know what this egg is?


This guy I think


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOTLINKING

Fuuu hatching things


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Anyone know what this egg is?


Kibago, I think.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I haven't seen anyone with Kibago...hm must be a new update :|


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Also, whats this egg (sorry for the double post)


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Also, whats this egg (sorry for the double post)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

BTW: This month is pok


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nook, my dearest sniffer dog, go track down those two Zekrom eggs please


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Nook, my dearest sniffer dog, go track down those two Zekrom eggs please


What Zekrom eggs.

They're not summons right now? D:


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/stats#pokecount >Egg Counts>Zekrom = 2


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't get the vs. seeker. So what happens if I win or lose?

I've been gone for too long. @______@


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Sylar said:
			
		

> I don't get the vs. seeker. So what happens if I win or lose?
> 
> I've been gone for too long. @______@


If you win you get doulble the points you put in, and some EXP, if you loose you get EXP only And Tom read my post on the previous page if you haven't


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Huh. Admins must have them. If not, what the hell where can I get one.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Huh. Admins must have them. If not, what the hell where can I get one.


They don't because I checked every Staff on the site :S You get them in Dream World.


Also posting this to see what it hatches into x3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lolwut
http://gpxplus.net/heritage/iORWD


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The Swinub are it's brothers and sisters,   http://gpxplus.net/heritage/gtgtD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> The Swinub are it's brothers and sisters,   http://gpxplus.net/heritage/gtgtD


I figured that. Originally, I thought that the ditto and the kokoromori were the parents of the swinub and others.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

hurry up Reset


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a hatched Chirachiino from the Dream World!


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Cool. I want them to do the update so I can get more than 6 Pokemon per day ):


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've gotta start doing 5th Gen Novelties.

Ideas, please.


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This is a Pokemon egg topic. Not a give Nook ideas topic...

*Most Pok*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why are there hardly any Gen V eggs. >:L I already have those 13, gimme the others I don't have!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Why are there hardly any Gen V eggs. >:L I already have those 13, gimme the others I don't have!


If you click mine constantly, maybe more shall appear. :3


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Entered in the Dress Up contest.

I did a Sensai Octillerage.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Only need 3 more eggs (one is Zekrom)

Now only Eel and Zekrom

Now just Zekrom.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Only need 3 more eggs (one is Zekrom)
> 
> ...


How the heck do you get all those eggs and clicks?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny 5th Gen =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need some more 5 gens. I can only do that once I hatch these eggs, though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Shiny 5th Gen =D


3 TBTers with a shiny 5th Gen =D


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just to cool. 


jks. Just stalk the Dream World

Is GPX dead for anyone else?

GPX has given me;
Oops
504's
Link is broken
Can not find webpage
Page does not exist
IPS unavailable
and like heaps of other errors *facebrick*

Finally it's up but dead images and lag.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay new eggs


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Huzzah, Bidofo, Tepig and Zorua! 

Now I only need the fossil Novetlies plus Valentine Jelly, Oshawatt and whatever new Gen V guys there are!


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does somebody have a repel to sell? Tell me when you sell it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a blue egg with kind of a cloud bottom....


and this


also:YES YES YES 

 THANK YOU FOR BREEDING THIS AND THEN LEAVING IT uhhh "CodeZTM"


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry for double post but I want to bring this up so people will answer my question.

I found a silver wing, what does it do?
Just great summoned a lugia and got screwed....


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It summons a Lugia.
Click pl0x


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ok how can you tell what egg your legendary is in the lab?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Search gpxplus on Google and find the firechai link. On their site there is a dex with every egg (no gen V) with pics and description of the egg.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Search gpxplus on Google and find the firechai ]I used that page but lugia still got away from me...


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Just got a blue egg with kind of a cloud bottom....
> 
> 
> and this
> ...


I see Zorua's too often to care.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ohyes a Zorua.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

"It is GOOD DAY, to be K.K.Man" Found an adamant orb then silver wing, then got an enigma stone!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> "It is GOOD DAY, to be K.K.Man" Found an adamant orb then silver wing, then got an enigma stone!


Good god, I've never been that lucky. Usually it's the achievements I get all that stuff from. Darn Itemfinder, being a useless purchase!

And as I say that, an Electrizier comes up.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he got a silverwing, summoned Lugia, failed got the Enigma Stone and the achievement consolation prize and then found the orb


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a repel.
It's for the exploration.


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 3 2010, 11:47:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Unown one?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

I've been waiting for days.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I started doing it, then it was lie 'get 400 interactions' and it was like 2am so I just quit. I'll wait for the novelty one.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I started doing it, then it was lie 'get 400 interactions' and it was like 2am so I just quit. I'll wait for the novelty one.


Oh yeah, huh.

I better get this one done, and fast.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh, I'm so helpful xD


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Im doing the Unown exploration to. Can't find a repel either.
Click pl0x

Zorua =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They're not selling Repels?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn it. I need a repel too ;(


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now I need one too. >:L 

At least I found a Star Piece, so I don't have to worry to much about how I'm going to get one since I wasted the last of my points plus selling a Water, Sun, and Shiny stone to get those darn Waters.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't

Just saying..


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Stupid repel, stock some already!
The shop is pretty stupid, because 1/4 of the site needs repels right now, so if they'd stock repels (which is infinite until the next site refresh) they'd make a lot of money.

Or does the points go no where?
Surely, those points go somewhere.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why the hell would the points go somewhere!!?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Why the hell would the points go somewhere!!?


Maybe donating to the shelter.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 4 2010, 09:16:38 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you so stupid


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I believe GPX+ is real....in another dimension.....
lolchildfantasies


----------



## Pokeman (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

its the fact you earn the points


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




From the shelter  :veryhappy:


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Missed a Latias and a Palkia, then I got a Lugia and a Latias from shelter =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Still no repel. I better come across one with my Itemfinder, tired of waiting.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> From the shelter  :veryhappy:


fffffffuuuuuu-

That's the last summonable legend I need.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why is there still no repel


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just quited the exploration because of that damn repel -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Just quited the exploration because of that damn repel -.-


This. I'm still on the look out for one, though, since the waters I got before the exploration still counted.

Also, I only need the grass monkey and I'll have all the normal Gen 5 eggs. That's an achievement for me   

Edit: Forget the frog thing's egg. Oh well, still only 2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kekeke. Finally, a Repel. <3 Time to continue.


----------



## muffun (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh god it seems I've been bitten by the GPX bug once again.

googogoog


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 6, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh no 500 interactions after the repel?
This is usually an easy task, but I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bah, fog. Guess I'll wait til later to interact with things.


----------



## muffun (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've been looking for Shinboraa, I think I'm the only one who doesn't have one, dammit. That and the little sperm leech thing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shinboraa? Which is that? And I need that little leech thing too.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The sperm leech's egg looks like its evo's bodies, weirdly.


----------



## muffun (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shinboraa is that weird bird thing. 







This guy.

Does anyone know if they've released any new Gen V Pokemon today? I haven't seen any yet, but I've been returning clicks all day, so.

MuffEDIT: Yes, got Shinbora! Now I just need the monkey trio and I'll have all base forms of the Gen Vs. And I've got to say fog is a *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So close to hatching.... Come on!


----------



## muffun (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That red egg's at 100% now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*






 = Zorua?


----------



## muffun (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, pretty sure I saw a Nageki egg or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's not Zorua?


----------



## muffun (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No it is. But I saw you had a Nageki egg. Or maybe I'm thinking of someone else's party. I don't know.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's not Zorua?


Your party:

(wymsy) (chillarmy) (shimama) (kirumiru) (zorua) (moguryu)


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm taking a break from GPX (probably 2 months max.). All clicks are appreciated, but I know all my eggs are ready to hatch so I might hatch them tomorrow or something.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I will miss you.
Click pl0x


----------



## muffun (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's see, Kibago and Zuruggu eggs just hatched, Gochimu and that vulture-thing eggs are about to hatch as well, currently breeding Shinbora and Koromori. Evolved Kurumiru.

Click.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want to get that wymsy egg hatched. I had two, but I got rid of one. Now I have had this one for a while now. :<


----------



## muffun (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got eggs of sperm thing, the alien and the fire monkey. Is it me or has it been insanely hard to find the monkeys? I clicked the Wymsy egg, btw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's pretty hard to find any egg that wasn't after the first batch. Luckily I've gotten two of the monkeys, I just need the one you have.


----------



## muffun (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Aw damn. I'm just waiting to find more monkey eggs in the Dream World.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Aw damn. I'm just waiting to find more monkey eggs in the Dream World.


Got two, need only one monkey.

eruhgiweguwiergjuniregujierzekromeughiweruhg
wergjoerigjoerreshiramfuheirf


----------



## muffun (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 8 2010, 09:51:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asdalkdfhdkahf brb dying inside

Got the grass one too now. DD


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got all the monkies yesterday :S


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I'll breed the Green and Blue one after I quickly snatch some of the breeding achievements.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


egiwerhuwehmuirhgiehuneuvictiniwiehbifuefniurehie


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tried to summon a Groudon. I failed. D:

At least I found a Ditto so that makes everything almost okay.


----------



## D1llon (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ayy
yanno how they said 44 5th generation pokemon are available, do they mean the first 44 or 44 random ones they chose


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There's more than 44


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You're back!


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Only for like 10 minutes.

I'm only gone because GPX has heaps of lag, and it takes forever to do things, and also 5th Gen hunting is boring (so I will wait until they become less common) and I have to do heaps of assessments.


----------



## muffun (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The server is down for me.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Only for like 10 minutes.
> 
> I'm only gone because GPX has heaps of lag, and it takes forever to do things, and also 5th Gen hunting is boring (so I will wait until they become less common) and I have to do heaps of assessments.


They recently installed something that will make it faster, a little.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, and it's doing nothing...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it's doing nothing...


They're probably fixing something.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Meh. I'm gonna play White. May be on tomorrow (or later today)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Blue and Green Monkeys. :> Obtained Fire, evolved two Pokemon and hatched Ditto. I am pleased.


----------



## Jake (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, I'll try be a little more active, then.

Where'd everyone get in the Dress-Up Contest? I got knocked out in the first round with 9 votes.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Well, I'll try be a little more active, then.
> 
> Where'd everyone get in the Dress-Up Contest? I got knocked out in the first round with 9 votes.


Lol. First round with 19 votes.


----------



## muffun (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Let's see, got a Blue Monkey egg, Churine egg, Monmen egg, and Tabunne! Life's good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Didn't bother entering. Don't have many Dress Up items and even if I did I'm not that creative.


----------



## muffun (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Neither did I. I don't spend my points on accessories. Seems like kind of a waste of points, to be honest. Whatevs


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got 25+ votes and got knocked out of the first round -.-


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol fire monkey get.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Gimme a click.

Probably old. http://gpxplus.net/user/Professor+Cypress


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is it just me, or can we not click the person's name in the pokemon profile after we feed it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 12, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's just you.

I think you overreacted.


----------



## Jake (Dec 13, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Isn't there a Ditto limit of one? 'Cause I got one from the Safari Zone..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I didn't know there was a limit. I've seen a lot of people with two though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Have they updated with all Gen V pok


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope.


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think there are only a little over half of all Gen V Pokemon released so far.

My swan, pigeon and Garbagemon all hatched.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

All I need now is Chansey-rabbit and ugly duckling.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Which are?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Which are?


Tabunne and Koaruhie.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I only need legends.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I only need legends.


wervieroiwehvmoiuormu

Including evos?


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haven't evolved them. I'll do it later, but I don't see a point to be in a rush since I'm not in America, but I have the mole's evo, pants lizards and Mushaana.


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, same. I've got all Gen V's, but haven't evolved them all yet.

My Hahakomori is at lv. 63 right now. Need to evolve Dusclops.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I really don't care about evolving them all that much. Snivy's the only one I've evolved, probably swap him out for Tepig or Oshawatt.

I need some of the newer ones.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've hatched over 300 Gulpin and no shiny...


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've put Erefuun and Doredia in the Daycare, hopefully releasing some eggs within the next hour. If you guys need em.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna put my three monkeys in there with my new Ditto 

Well, The unova achievement is out,


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm gonna put my three monkeys in there with my new Ditto
> 
> Well, The unova achievement is out,


Where? I don't see it.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's added on to the Base Set


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

37/151 WHOOO


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

44/151


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol hatched Yanakkie.
From the shelter.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You only need a leaf stone so no big whoop.


----------



## muffun (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

50/151

lol


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Gulpin, where are you??


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

How much longer until the new Exploration?


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dead GPX ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mobile is open to everyone now. o= 

I wish stupid AT&T would give me my Android update.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still doesn't work on my PSP...


----------



## PokeRocker (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please

Giritina get 

http://gpxplus.net/user/Zapdos+Man
http://gpxplus.net/user/Bishojo+Kaito+Clover


----------



## muffun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX Mobile works great on my Android Droid2. Love it.

And then i herd u liek 2 click.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want it to work on my PSP...


----------



## muffun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Started an Otamaro shiny hunt!! Gogogogo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Probably wouldn't work on the PSP.

I hate my Motorola Backflip. Either they or the AT&T dicks have 2.2 held hostage, sick of 2.0. Nearly everyone else that can upgrade has the latest, but the Backflips are waiting for 2.2. FUUUUUUU.

On a side note, do Pokemon no longer gain experience in the Daycare?


----------



## muffun (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, I think Daycare experience is dead. I've had two Pokemon in the daycare for a week and they haven't leveled up at all.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Big Bidoof says it should;
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=47091&view=findpost&p=1496933

@Muffun: Daycare Pokemon don't get EXP anymore.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think Daycare experience is dead. I've had two Pokemon in the daycare for a week and they haven't leveled up at all.


Yeah. I've had the green and blue monkeys in for at least a week and nothing. :/ Wonder if this was a side effect of the breeding glitch that had happened.


----------



## Jake (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The daycare doesn't award EXP anymore.

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=26606&view=findpost&p=1035464


----------



## PokeRocker (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click O.O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Plan: Just gonna get the Gen V pok


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Tell me I'm not the only one this is happening to:







In both Chrome and Safari, the names eventually start to disappear on people's egg and pok


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope, never happens to me.

Stole someone's Lugia 


Off topic;
Yay got my Mystery Egg in Whtie


----------



## Pokeman (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Daycare Experience stopped a long time ago, people were abusing it


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

We established that already 

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=47574&view=findpost&p=1499725


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ice Cream mon is supposedly being released today oo Wymsy said it himself in the 5th gen thread.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Ice Cream mon is supposedly being released today oo Wymsy said it himself in the 5th gen thread.


Wymsy is a girl...


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Well damn.

I've been deceived all of these years.

Or weeks, rather.

lol.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

And she never said it would be released today, did she?


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well she hinted at it. She asked some people if they were ready for an egg and wasn't subtle with it all. Maybe not today but within the next few days, probably.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

So what's the use for the daycare, then? Breeding?


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Hurry up and hit xx:12!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So what's the use for the daycare, then? Breeding?


Yes, they added the VS Seeker for EXP and you can get heaps more EXP per day than the Daycare.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it takes more effort than the Daycare.

I want to gain EXP without doing anything.
I'm lazy.


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I've been using the Pokewalker, I can get interactions in as well as Exp. Kind of tedious and annoying, but I don't really mind.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 16 2010, 06:40:50 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do nothing. You put them in training and they can gain 9 levels in under 1 hour..


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Evolved my Hitomoshi! And then evolved into Shandera!!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tkiuhgeriuhgieriuwheinwfmuwinhiewfuhmefuhniuhguhn

*rushes to Vs. Seeker*


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do they gain the experience while in the Vs. Seeker or after you take them out??


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

After you take them out.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally I got all the base 5th Gen Pokemon released so far, with the exception of legendaries!


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Too bad more are being added soon


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Too bad more are being added soon


But I just got done, instead of me not finishing it and them being released.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But then you need to do more effort.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I guess I can live with no more EXP in Daycare. 

Can anyone breed me a Valentine's Tentacool? Last Novelty I need besides the different forms and the fossils.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm releasing mine on Christmas


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Rather get the egg, but I guess I can survive until then. Now I just need to secure a female Zergoose.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Omg, I love these Hotkeys


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know, I am actually enjoying fog because I can just hold the 1 key without even looking. I don't mind the points loss, though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

just bred a Pokii egg and released it.

/facepalm/


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Mass clicking =D


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Btw what songs do you listen to while your clicking? I listen to some GLEE songs and chipmunks remixes.

Now I can click 200 in 1-3 minutes =D


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Would be happy if 'ya clicked my new eggs. :3 http://gpxplus.net/user/Draco+Roar


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Btw what songs do you listen to while your clicking? I listen to some GLEE songs and chipmunks remixes.
> 
> Now I can click 200 in 1-3 minutes =D


Wicked, or Japanese Wicked.

I'd love to mass click often, but I only get 7 Gig or data per month, trying to get it expanded, though


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Where is that?


Go in the board.  Then click the post amount of this thread.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind, found it. Thanks

Just need Pupitar, Foretress, Bellossom and Ampharos then I have Johot master and can do Kanto master


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Next batch released better have Karate Weasel, Ice Creamon, Sazandora the Explorer line, Ragefish, Maracactus, Sarcophaghoul, Pokeshroom, Pachirisu with wings, Robots, Snowflakemon, Fire Anteater, Metal Ant, and Afrobull, or at least ten of those.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's got the ice-cream.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> It's got the ice-cream.


Yay.

I also want the robots and Maracactus.
And maybe Sarcophaghoul.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I want Shikijika


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I want Shikijika


Seasons deer?

Me too.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yes.


Ohoho.

Afro Bull for me.


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Eww


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Eww


Why not?


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's ugly and I hate it.


----------



## muffun (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's just looking for luv~


----------



## Jake (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

It's not :S


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Afro Bull is just looking to dance. He's got Saturday Night Fever.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What's the trick to mass clicking? Haven't been on GPX in ages. :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, this guide should still work. http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=29490&st=0&p=775408&#entry775408


*censored.3.0*ing fog. How am I going to get all those Bitter berries Wooper needs now? >:L


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Is GPX down for anyone else?


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes it's a 504


----------



## Jake (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

Cypress has the Ice-cream so new eggs should be here soon!! (after reset??)

Just need Ampharos and Foretress..

Lol FillFall, you're a funny one. You're like 'ZOMG I'M GONNA MASS CLICK' and you get like 500 interactions  You make my early Sunday mornings bearable


----------



## Horus (Dec 18, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Well, this guide should still work. http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=29490&st=0&p=775408&#entry775408
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0*ing fog. How am I going to get all those Bitter berries Wooper needs now? >:L


ily Tom


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES YES YES

They released a new batch and I got 6 new species!


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

AIFBAFUBAIUBFAIF

I DIDN'T GET ANY

what's in this batch PLEASE SAY KOMATANA


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a few of the new ones. 

DAMMED FOG, DAMN THEE TO HELL.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> AIFBAFUBAIUBFAIF
> 
> I DIDN'T GET ANY
> 
> what's in this batch PLEASE SAY KOMATANA


Fushide, Komatana, the season deer, I think Pururiru, Meguroco, Basurao, rock crab, and some I have no idea of.

I might be wrong on some.

But at least Komatana's there.

EDIT: YES YES ICE CREAM MON IS RELEASED


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Holy mutha*censored.3.0*ing jesus christ.

Now where are you getting these? The shelter or the lab??


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Dream World.


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Okay good.

I hate the lab.

I'll be up til 3:30 am getting these, probably.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Okay good.
> 
> I hate the lab.
> 
> I'll be up til 3:30 am getting these, probably.


I have a Komatana.

Puppy dogs are out!


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lucky *censored.5.0*. ):

I still haven't gotten any new eggs, wonderful.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/user/1

HATCH ALREADY DAMMIT


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can the Fossil Novelties be bred?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Can the Fossil Novelties be bred?


No, because apparently your genitals disappear after living over 5 million years.


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't seem to find any eggs at all.

Well, don't mind me as I go jump in front of a large truck.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find any eggs at all.
> 
> Well, don't mind me as I go jump in front of a large truck.


And that truck is filled with 5th Gen mon not out yet, including legends. 

Do you:

a) Commit suicide
b) Hijack the truck


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 19 2010, 12:49:13 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hijack the truck and drive it off a cliff.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you

a) Fly off with a flying type Pokemon
b) Die


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Click please.
> 
> Cypress has the Ice-cream so new eggs should be here soon!! (after reset??)
> 
> ...


Actually I clicked over 2000 eggs -.-
Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yay Johto master 

Friggin site glitches


----------



## muffun (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll probably just wait a few days until they become more common. Or more appear in DW. In the meantime, I'll get to some clicking.


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> I'll probably just wait a few days until they become more common. Or more appear in DW. In the meantime, I'll get to some clicking.


Lol do a Fillfall *clicks 46 eggs*

Lol 347 interactions is nothing.




Funny part is these last 4 eggs I've stolen from the Lab have been accidents, I just accidently clicked the Lab whilst stalking the Shelter.

@Muffun: Don't steal other peoples signatures... especially that one, it annoys me


*facepalm* 


At least I didn't have it's egg data
*another facepalm* 



Ewwy ice cream egg ugly. http://gpxplus.net/info/pekND

Lol the new exploration (not the novelty one) came out and now the site is dead,

Yah never know what you'll find when searchin' for a Pear Tree...


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't find a partridge in a pear tree.
Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just need dat Pear Tree..

There's some partridge in the safari


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I think I missed them... 
They updated it: Egg dex
Missed both -.-


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*Has a heart attack* got them


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got partridge =D


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Now time to click.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Remember to click mine


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breeding Pear Trees. Was lucky enough to snag a Partridge.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Please click my Pokemon and eggs, especially Onix as I want to complete this exploration.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

My Pear Tree has pokerus so I can't put it in the vs seeker or pokewalker 

And I can't find a partridge


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> My Pear Tree has pokerus so I can't put it in the vs seeker or pokewalker
> 
> And I can't find a partridge


You know that it says Bonsly, right?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, I can breed it.

Edit: Got a pidgey.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wait. I think I'm missing out on something. What's this talk about Partridges and Pear trees? Is it just a Sudowoodo and Pidgey?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Wait. I think I'm missing out on something. What's this talk about Partridges and Pear trees? Is it just a Sudowoodo and Pidgey?


It's for the christmas exploration. The first task is to get a level 25 or higher Bonsly and Pidgey.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD LAG

What's the new novelty?

AHH THE SITE IS DOWN


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 20 2010, 12:48:59 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't the exploration for the new novelty. Even if it was, no-one's past task 2 anyway,


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baw.

Wait a minute, one of the tasks is 12000 interactions. Oh my god-

I'm waiting for the second one, this one is too hard.
 I'm lazy.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see. Just read the post about it. I'm guessing the maids a milking may have something to do with Miltanks. :/


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat.

I found the image on tumblr. |:c

STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN ANY OF THE NEW BATCH DLAKNAIKLDNASD OK


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wtf. I went off last night, came back some 10 hours later and my Pokemon grew from level 1 to 50+....

Need a tailow... two actually.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Wtf. I went off last night, came back some 10 hours later and my Pokemon grew from level 1 to 50+....
> 
> Need a tailow... two actually.


Lotta people clicking today. Went to bed at 1 am with 10 people who clicked me, woke up four hours later and there was 50+ plus people waiting clickbacks.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breed me some doves??


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Breed me some doves??


What are doves, Swellows?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah, got an egg from the Lab need one more.

clicks please!! need them to hatch and level 25+

I can not possible click in this lag...


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Was there a restock today yet?? I am seeing the same eggs over and over again in DW.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

i feel the pull drawing me back into this thing...must resist...


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Was there a restock today yet?? I am seeing the same eggs over and over again in DW.


Restocks happen once every hour.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> i feel the pull drawing me back into this thing...must resist...


Nahh, think you better come back

and search for pear trees


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wa-pear tree?
damn, i must have missed a lot...anyone care to explain?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Christmas event, exploration. WE NEED TO GET THE 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

what new eggs are there that are novelties...ie what new novelties are there in say the last 5 months?

also, 2 mins in got two slime slugma thingies, damn this is easy


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah. SS's are heaps common, not noveltys. There's Ferrell Zergoose, and Summer Swinub. a few more maybe? Oh there's notched ear pichu, and there's a new one coming soon.

-_- stupid hotkeys aren't working for me in the lag.

Got me some mysterys


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Why is pear trees so hard to find?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do you see pear trees on the screen and what do they do?

Also, what do Summer Swinub, Notch Ear Pichus and Ferrell Zergoose eggs look like, roughly?


P.S:I just got a
http://gpxplus.net/info/APBND
What is it?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Where do you see pear trees on the screen and what do they do?
> 
> Also, what do Summer Swinub, Notch Ear Pichus and Ferrell Zergoose eggs look like, roughly?
> 
> ...


Winter Vulpix, a pear tree is a Bonsly.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, and the answer to the bolded out stuff?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Novelty_Pok%C3%A9mon


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Novelty_Pok%C3%A9mon


I guess I have to work out the eggs for myself then


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://firechao.com/gpx_plus_eggs_eggdex.shtml


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ty man, looking now


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

also, how long of constant refreshing(normal luck) would it take me to find a bidofo, rather than bidoof?i seem to have looked for ages since i first joined and never seen one


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Same as any other novelty...


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

nah not really, i remember spending hours looking for one in the past, never seen one yet. some novelties are definitely rarer than others


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yah


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

This exploration is pissing me off.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

whatt's this exploration?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

You need to get a billion Pokemon and level them to Level 25+


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> You need to get a billion Pokemon and level them to Level 25+


One billion...are you kidding?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes lol..


It's like haps though.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Yes lol..
> 
> 
> It's like haps though.


I was gonna say... 
where do I find out what to do for the tasks? When I click the Xmas Exploration button it just takes me here
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=48935


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/poketch#explorations > The Twelve Days of Christmas > embark on this exploration


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh yeah Jake. Remember how you were looking for Taillow to level up to 25? I just found one in the shelter at that exact level, lmao.

I've been looking in the Safari now that the eggs are impossible to get.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where do you find the tasks? All I see are loads of people saying "Ooo cool" in the topic.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/poketch#explorations > The Twelve Days of Christmas > embark on this exploration


Here


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

120 Dex entries?

Pfft, w/e


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> 120 Dex entries?
> 
> Pfft, w/e


You serious? I've got 551


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 57, I never bothered randomly picking up Pok


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

GPX profile??


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I lost my Wii Remote now I can't click ):


Oh, someone got a Reshiram egg

And task three is,,, 3 Farfetch'd 25+


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I lost my Wii Remote now I can't click ):
> 
> 
> Oh, someone got a Reshiram egg
> ...


WHAT?

RESHIRAM?


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I lost my Wii Remote now I can't click ):
> 
> 
> Oh, someone got a Reshiram egg
> ...


Who got the Reshiram egg?


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I don't know. Stop expecting me to know everything..


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

But you do know everything about GPX, d00d.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In before stats.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Not who has what Pokemon eggs :\ I only know because I look at the stats regularly...


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well, my internet has officially died. So getting this exploration done is basically impossible... :\


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm kind of debating on whether or not to stay up tonight for the restock. Eh. Probably not.

Also Hahakurimo is about to hit Level 100. I don't want to store it away though.


----------



## muffun (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES A FUSHIDE EGG FINALLY. AND IT ONLY TOOK... 2 DAYS TO GET ONE FROM THE NEW BATCH.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna be waiting until next year to get new eggs because of this stupid internet...

Well, at least I got a Soul Dew..


----------



## Marcus (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

http://gpxplus.net/poketch

Click pl0x
To get Pok


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm not sure, sorry ):

Anyway, I would appreciate clicks on my Colly Birds lol.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Np, I'll just wait for my eggs to hatch then see what happens 

Gonna click em right now


----------



## Marcus (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Damn missed a Summer Swinub 
Are they meant to be rare novelties?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'll make an attempt to click them with my *censored.2.0* internet..

Halfly, some are rare, others are common, I saw them a while until I collected heaps (via breeding) and I got lower chances of seeing them. Anyway, I'll try help you out on GPX


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> http://gpxplus.net/poketch
> 
> Click pl0x
> To get Pok


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Marcus you missed a lot, you haven't even heard about the Fillfall, lol.
Click pl0x


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Damn missed a Summer Swinub
> Are they meant to be rare novelties?


http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Novelty_Pokemon


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Double post, but hey.
Feel like bumping.

oiowerjgnwirhugiwehugmwgmhuiwerhgn ioweuhgniwerun 
I GOT THREE HATCHED UNOWN AND A LATIOS
I NOW HAVE ALL SUMMONABLE LEGENDS


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Pear Tree, at last.

What's task 2?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

get the 5th gen turtle thing and 2 tailow level 25+

Really hate this exploration...

 Got a friend telling me what I need for each task


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> get the 5th gen turtle thing and 2 tailow level 25+
> 
> Really hate this exploration...
> 
> Got a friend telling me what I need for each task


Phew, I was worried I would need one of the new 5th gens that I didn't have.

Can I start collecting stuff for task 2 while still on task 1?


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yeah, you also need the Swan 5th Gen Pokemon.
and Doredia.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Post the tasks out when you get them. If they're not in stock a lot, I'll try and breed my heart out. Sure everyone's got the basic Bonsly now.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

1. Bonsly, Pidgey
2. Turtle thing 2 Tailow
3. 3 Farfetch'd
4. 4 Murkrow
5. Ursaring
6. Zangoose 2 Eggsecute
7. suwana
8. 3 Miltank
9, Bellossom, roserade and Doredia

That's as far as I've got, and you can get most of them from the lab.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Glad to know none of them are too ridicolous. I know that once break starts, I'll be clicking a damn lot.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I can't find a bonsly -.-
Click pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got _another_ Palkia and a Latias from the Shelter.

Also got a level 26 Bonsly


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> I can't find a bonsly -.-
> Click pl0x


Stalk the Safari Zone, I saw a few about 6 hours ago at level 25+

Task 10: Nidoking, Hitmonlee, Wailord at Level 25 or higher
Task 11: 2 Explouds
Task 12: Poliwrath, Azumarill, and Hariyama at Level 25
Reward: A dozen Heart Sweets.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do heart sweets do?


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They allow you to grab an extra egg from the Daycare, so good for novelty breeders and stuff. I'm pretty sure they do that.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




 Click please!!


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got bonsly egg from the Lab =D click pl0x


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I personally don't think heart sweets are a very good prize, because of all the hard work you have to do.

I'd rather do it and get a novelty.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Most Proper Berry Interactions Today  
1. Swinger - 2,175 proper berry interactions
2. MegatronX - 2,017 proper berry interactions
3. ThonySH - 1,824 proper berry interactions
4. Shuukei - 1,808 proper berry interactions
5. Little Alien Girl - 1,758 proper berry interactions
6. Late - 1,681 proper berry interactions
7. Ace Trainer Brandon - 1,641 proper berry interactions
8. EienCafe - 1,523 proper berry interactions
9. Silverstorms - 1,466 proper berry interactions
10. Hiraelle - 1,456 proper berry interactions

Yay.

And yeah, I don't feel so bad that I won't be able to finish the exploration now that I know the prize


----------



## Marcus (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I dont know the will power to do this 
The exploration I mean


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 22 2010, 10:56:43 AM]I personally don't think heart sweets are a very good prize, because of all the hard work you have to do.
> 
> I'd rather do it and get a novelty.


True that. I'll see how far I get with it though before I quit early for the other Exploration.


----------



## Jake (Dec 22, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 22 2010, 10:56:43 AM]I personally don't think heart sweets are a very good prize, because of all the hard work you have to do.
> 
> I'd rather do it and get a novelty.


It's not that hard really, you just need to adopt the Pokemon, wait 10 hours and they're ready to go, don't have to click or anything.


Also click my duck/swan, a few more levels, then I can go to the 8th day.

Lol, I was in the Lab looking for the eggs I need and I saw a Lugia, and I was like 'must resit urge to click, need all the space I can get' 

Hey guys.. Could some of you breed Tyrogue and Makuhita, because I can't seem to get any  Got all three 

On the 9th day, hopefully I can do this


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't work for us average folk.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Though I guess refreshing constantly works. :L


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2ND CHRISTMAS EXPLORATION

3 NEW NOVELTIES

SEIZURE TIME

ASDFGHGUNGYU MHHYBUYWQDBVG

EDIT: Well crap.

The novelties are based on the the three ghosts from that Christmas Carol story.
Drifloon, Shuppet, and Misdreavus.













Okay, they're not that bad, but still kinda boring, being just recolours.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Where are they? Does Wymsy have them?

Of course she does, and Nook, most novelty's on GPX are recolors... But I do like these ones.

Oh, and since I did it for the 12 days of Christmas one (and because you love me) could people please post the tasks, so I know whether or not to do it.

onto 11th day  SI'll be happy if I can get 2 Exploud form the Shelter like I did with Wailord 

Lol there's heaps of Pokemon you need in the Shelter from level 1-20 people quit because of the novelty one.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The first two tasks of the exploration are 250 and 400 interactions. 

Easy stuff.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The first two tasks of the exploration are 250 and 400 interactions.
> 
> Easy stuff.


I know I did it on gpxm xD Trying to hatch my Eevee.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Do you need an Eevee? I just picked one up from the shelter, just in case.

Edit: Yep, you need a level 40 Umbreon.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Wich lvl is it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Wich lvl is it?


It was level 1 when I got it. Now it's level 4.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just got a Manaphy and Latios from the shelter but missed a Ho Oh. Oh well, happy I got those two to be fair.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Today I logged on and saw I had 1337 points...I lol'd...


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Today I logged on and saw I had 1337 points...I lol'd...


It's a message.

From the gods.

Edit: The Christmas Carolmon evolve into interesting stuff.

Now I have a reason to get them.


----------



## muffun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woah.

I just went to DW and there were a Barujina, Gamageroge, Jaroda, Musharna, Gantoru, and a bunch of other fully-evolved's just floating around. Weird. And they were at pretty high levels too.

MuffEDIT: I'm out of grabs.


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Musharna is easy, you just need a Moon Stone, anyway please click my Loudreds, level 40 and I have done the exploration


----------



## muffun (Dec 24, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I already have a Musharna.

I don't really do the explorations.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes I can finish it now 

It's kinda funny to me, on the first day of the exploration, I saw a level 63 Poliwrath in the shelter, so I adopted it, and turns out I needed one for the last task


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

If I drop a pokemon 1 o'clock when will it be in the shelter?
Click pl0x


----------



## Hiro (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I opened my account i had this: http://gpxplus.net/info/CtdXq

is it good?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Rogar said:
			
		

> I opened my account i had this: http://gpxplus.net/info/CtdXq
> 
> is it good?


You got Darkrai.

That was from last year's Halloween event.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just grabbed a crystal onix from the safari zone, pressed F5, grabbed a rayquaza, merry effin' Christmas!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

The novelty Christmas event is going to suck if fog keeps appearing. It's pissing me off and when it clears it's only for 30 minutes.


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's why I didn't do it. Even if I wanted to I couldn't because my mum rang me up a few hours ago and was like "We're going to England" So might not be on for like a week. Unless my family over there has a computer. But even if they do I wont get the chance to use it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 25, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> That's why I didn't do it. Even if I wanted to I couldn't because my mum rang me up a few hours ago and was like "We're going to England" So might not be on for like a week. Unless my family over there has a computer. But even if they do I wont get the chance to use it.


Well, enjoy your trip then. Think I'll drop the 12 Days tomorrow if I don't get anywhere with it fast.


----------



## muffun (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Does anyone know what the weather effect Aurora does?? That's what it's set to right now. Also 3.25x today!


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FFFFFUUUUUU-

GPX+ is down.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finished the Umbreon task.

Next task is just like the sleeping Scyther one in the that other exploration but with a frozen Farfetch'd.


----------



## muffun (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well I've finally gotten all eggs/Pokemon from the newest batch with the exception of the Jellyfish. Got the creepy ice cream, too. c:


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Christmas presents =D
Click pl0x


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finished the christmas exploration. I think and hope I got Drifloon.

I also got an Adamant Orb from a chest and a crystal onxy egg from the shelter


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Still on the Farfetch'd task -.-


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't find his stick -.-


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'd suggest picking up a lemonade from the shop and two metal powders, if you can find them.

You'll need them for task 7.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Thanks, do you know an easy way to find items?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Thanks, do you know an easy way to find items?


Well, the lemonades in the shop now.

As for the metal powder, do you have a secret key? I have a few left and could sell them so they appeared in the backroom.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

What do they cost?


----------



## D1llon (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Oh hey, since I'm kinda new to GPX, does anyone wanna tell me if it's freakin possible to get 1,500 interactions in a day -__-


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Yes. It's easy.


----------



## D1llon (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Yes. It's easy.


*sigh*

...any tips?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Grrr, Present Drifloon needs to be at level 40 and it to be cloudy for it to evolve ;(


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Could you sell the metal powders, now?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sold them.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Can't find them


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				D1llon said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click Users online, and the hit Open Tab/whatever.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Can't find them


Metal Powder is being sold in the shop now for 400 points each.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Which pokemon is in the:
Bronze key?
Silver key?
Gold key?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Which pokemon is in the:
> Bronze key?
> Silver key?
> Gold key?


Bronze is Misdreavus, Silver is Drifloon and Gold is Shuppet.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Are the keys gotten from the exploration?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Anyone know what those Jewels do? And has anyone redeemed their Christmas voucher?


----------



## D1llon (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> D1llon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1,500 times o_0


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				D1llon said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Opera.


----------



## muffun (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

@Tom I've redeemed mine, for the survey a few weeks back I put Green, Dark and "cool", and I received a Larvitar, Aron and Dark Jewel. :>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got Tauros, Ledyba(sp?) and Dragon Jewel. :/


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 29, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I got a spinda, a Korimori and a dragon jewel


----------



## muffun (Dec 30, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nabbed a Rayquaza from the Shelter. And finally got that damn ghost jellyfish.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 31, 2010)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

2011 events =D
Click pl0x.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Woo for not completing any of the Christmas explorations!

Damn lag.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

agggghhhhh laggggg

agggggghhh mass clicking


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm back, click please, well after I redeem my vouchers. 

I got Azuril and the turtle.

Lol I emptied my fail box and now there is noveltys everywhere :S

Yay I got a Past Misdreavus. Luckily I didn't adopt that Cresellia, or I would of reached my limit.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just scored big time from the safari zone:level 100 empoleon, level 100 swampert,level 5 present drifloon


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Breed Carolmon please?

EDIT: asfdg

I GOT A PAST MISDREAVUS


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Lol I have four Past Misdreavus.
I'm such a shelter stalker.

I got a Present Drifloon egg.

I want Shuppet for the badass Banette.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I saw heaps of them but I couldn't be bothered adopting them.

I really hate the Shuppet's egg though.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> I saw heaps of them but I couldn't be bothered adopting them.
> 
> I really hate the Shuppet's egg though.


asdfg

When?


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

In the Safari when there was the 400+ species after reset.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> In the Safari when there was the 400+ species after reset.


Yesterday?


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, the reset that happened like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> No, the reset that happened like 30 minutes ago.


What

I was there, nothing happened.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

There was 400+ species.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> There was 400+ species.


Baw.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just saw heaps of novelty's except Shuppet and Drifloon.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Just saw heaps of novelty's except Shuppet and Drifloon.


Oh.

Whatever then.


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Started a Komatana shiny hunt. Oh and I have a Stunky for unknown reasons.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Whatever the Past/Present/Future Drifloon egg get.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Bidofo =D


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Just released level 16 Missingno.


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got Present Drifloon, and a Level 100 Zoroark from the Shelter though I already had one. That makes two I guess.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Shiny Relicanth hunt =D
Click, please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

God damn Relicanth. For some reason I never had one, so I'm trying to find one in the Shelter. There are NONE.

And then I heard you were interested in clicking my eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I know. It's annoying.

I keep seeing the eggs and those Shuppet eggs but I miss them ):

Got a fishy


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Finally got Relicanth!! It took about two straight hours, but I finally got it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Sorry, this egg has been claimed! Sorry, this egg has been claimed! Sorry, this egg has been claimed! Sorry, this egg has been claimed! Sorry, this egg has been claimed!

>:L Damn you Dream World. Haven't looked in-depth at the Relicanth thing, but are they multiplying the amount bred like they did for Swinub?


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Nope. There are the same amount of Relicanths as normal, but they're very difficult to find. Luckily I found one. I swear to god if it hatches shiny tonight...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Ah.

Guess I'll breed em anyways. Ditto has to be good for something other than popping out useless Bidoofs.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Relicanth egg.

I already have the dex entry for Relicanth and so I entered.


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Nope. There are the same amount of Relicanths as normal, but they're very difficult to find. Luckily I found one. I swear to god if it hatches shiny tonight...


They're spawning like dream world eggs actually.

That Ice Cream looks like it has rabies...


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=47574&view=findpost&p=1534975


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Kibago egg!


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

That's heaps common.

Anybody want my Soul Dew?'

Yay I now have all three Novelty Ghost's.


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I tried breeding 2 Present Drifloon together, but it figures that they were siblings, so they can't breed. That sucks.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				GenoFan said:
			
		

> I tried breeding 2 Present Drifloon together, but it figures that they were siblings, so they can't breed. That sucks.


Breeding siblings?

Who does that?


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 4 2011, 09:19:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 4 2011, 09:19:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD 

wait that's bad isn't it?

Thank god for Ditto. Speaking of those ghosts, anyone breeding them here?


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After my skank get's on the most partners list.

Wait, GenoFan is Nook's sister? You mean [Nook] I am so confused now.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New computer for Christmas.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

ASDGFGGSJDIUHS

I HATCHED MY FIRST SHINY

YES SHINY MUNNA


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 4 2011, 10:33:04 PM]ASDGFGGSJDIUHS
> 
> I HATCHED MY FIRST SHINY
> 
> YES SHINY MUNNA


Yeah, yeah. Seizure time. *rolls eyes*


----------



## muffun (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I just fed it, congrats Nook.

Still hunting my shiny Komatana.........


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

YES PIXELS

I HAVE OBTAINED PIXELS


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 4 2011, 10:37:41 PM]YES PIXELS
> 
> I HAVE OBTAINED PIXELS


Congrats get a Moon Stone and Evolve it. So she's your sister? And yay the end it near 

Just sold my Soul Dew too

Well, the 'Clean Scale' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now called 'Beautiful Scale' has been added.
http://gpxplus.net/info/bZpeD


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Tom said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm breeding Drifloon with Shuppet.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need Shuppet and that's it.

Then all the base novelties I need is Primal Dialga and Feralgoose.


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I need Shadow Lugia, and Feralgoose, then I also need to evolve some fossils and clones.

Just saw a Lab Shaymin and a Unown in the Shelter, but has a full party, oh well.

Got an Enigma Stone from underground.

Somehow I adopted a Present drifloon and the breeder was the one who adopted and summond the Shaymin... http://gpxplus.net/info/MOGeD
Even got it 8 minutes after the summon


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*





Could today get any better?


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## muffun (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Got a Groudon egg!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

 Can't see any legends/novelties until I hatch one ):


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I missed a Kyogre egg. Boo-hoo. I got the achievement called "Consolation Prize".


----------



## PaJami (Jan 7, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well after two years, I decided to get back on my account out of boredom. Click my eggs if you want, I guess. And feel free to add me as a friend if you want. Link


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

New batch of eggs!!!! Finally. I haven't seen any yet though.

MUFFEDIT: YES GOT 5 OF THEM


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

They look rather nice.


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm completely satisfied with this batch. I still have another grab left due to that Groudon egg but I like every Pokemon I've gotten.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I'm gonna wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

*facepalm* why did the first egg I get have to be an Afrobull...


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.

*facepalm* why did the first egg I get have to be an Afrobull...


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haven't played in awhile. I just can't keep focus on it anymore, I'll still keep my stuff so I'll have something to do when I'm bored


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Haven't played in awhile. I just can't keep focus on it anymore, I'll still keep my stuff so I'll have something to do when I'm bored


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Afrobull is awesome I don't know what you're talking about.

Got that blue dragon for my final grab today.


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Afrobull is awesome I don't know what you're talking about.

Got that blue dragon for my final grab today.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pokeman said:
			
		

> Haven't played in awhile. I just can't keep focus on it anymore, I'll still keep my stuff so I'll have something to do when I'm bored


....but I'll just call dibs on Pokemon, anyway.

When you quit GPX+, can I have your Suicune and Mesprit?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Pokeman said:
			
		

> Haven't played in awhile. I just can't keep focus on it anymore, I'll still keep my stuff so I'll have something to do when I'm bored


....but I'll just call dibs on Pokemon, anyway.

When you quit GPX+, can I have your Suicune and Mesprit?


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, because nobody likes you.


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

No, because nobody likes you.


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol.

Got a missingno.


----------



## muffun (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

lol.

Got a missingno.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> Got a missingno.


.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> Got a missingno.


.


----------



## PaJami (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Skimming the site, I found a golden chest sitting on my screen. In it contained a gracedia flower. And with that flower, I got myself a Shaymin egg! I think I'm starting to like this game! Click it please, and I'll click back 8D


----------



## PaJami (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Skimming the site, I found a golden chest sitting on my screen. In it contained a gracedia flower. And with that flower, I got myself a Shaymin egg! I think I'm starting to like this game! Click it please, and I'll click back 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jami said:
			
		

> Skimming the site, I found a golden chest sitting on my screen. In it contained a gracedia flower. And with that flower, I got myself a Shaymin egg! I think I'm starting to like this game! Click it please, and I'll click back 8D


Well, congrats.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				Jami said:
			
		

> Skimming the site, I found a golden chest sitting on my screen. In it contained a gracedia flower. And with that flower, I got myself a Shaymin egg! I think I'm starting to like this game! Click it please, and I'll click back 8D


Well, congrats.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I *censored.3.0*ing LOVE the Underground.
3 trips, Red Orb, Adamant Orb, Enigma Stone


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

I *censored.3.0*ing LOVE the Underground.
3 trips, Red Orb, Adamant Orb, Enigma Stone


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Jack- said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing LOVE the Underground.
> 3 trips, Red Orb, Adamant Orb, Enigma Stone


I wish I got that much.

So much money from selling.

Unlike most people on GPX+, I don't earn lotsa money by mass clicking, I use the underground and vs. seeker.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				-Jack- said:
			
		

> I *censored.3.0*ing LOVE the Underground.
> 3 trips, Red Orb, Adamant Orb, Enigma Stone


I wish I got that much.

So much money from selling.

Unlike most people on GPX+, I don't earn lotsa money by mass clicking, I use the underground and vs. seeker.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


I did half before. It's quite hard.
EDIT: Click pl0x, typo


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


I did half before. It's quite hard.
EDIT: Click pl0x, typo


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


If you hate clicking 200 people, then it is.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Has anyone here done the incident in the yellow forest exploration? I wanna know how hard it is since I've never done an exploration before.


If you hate clicking 200 people, then it is.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well what do you get from it?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Well what do you get from it?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Well what do you get from it?


Spiky eared Pichu.

It's a novelty.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Well what do you get from it?


Spiky eared Pichu.

It's a novelty.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 01:50:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells yeah I'm doin it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jan 9 2011, 01:50:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells yeah I'm doin it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't you have to (X) clicks before you do it, though?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

Don't you have to (X) clicks before you do it, though?


----------



## Horus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

D:

Missed a Ho-oh, Latios, Garitina, and a few others because my party is full


----------



## Horus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

D:

Missed a Ho-oh, Latios, Garitina, and a few others because my party is full


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FUTURE SHUPPET GET! I am happy happy walrus....


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

FUTURE SHUPPET GET! I am happy happy walrus....


----------



## Horus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> FUTURE SHUPPET GET! I am happy happy walrus....


I have copyrights on the word "Walrus"


----------



## Horus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*




			
				K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> FUTURE SHUPPET GET! I am happy happy walrus....


I have copyrights on the word "Walrus"


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*likes*


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pokemon Eggs, Dragon Eggs Storage!Put them here and people will click!*

*likes*


----------



## Mino (Jan 12, 2011)

To Whoever Moved this to Forum Games,

I love you.

Sincerely,
Me


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 12, 2011)

*trevor said:


> To Whoever Moved this to Forum Games,
> 
> I love you.
> 
> ...


 
What he said.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 12, 2011)

click please (if you haven't already!)


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)

Hold on, just testing something (this post can be deleted)


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 13, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

Since it's out of my sig now: http://gpxplus.net/user/Bacon+Boy


----------



## Horus (Jan 13, 2011)

This should be more important


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 13, 2011)

http://gpxplus.net/user/Piranha

gogogo


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine should be in my signature. Click please.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine is in my siggy. click please! (I click back full party on GPX+!)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2011)

What do you do with Christmas Vouchers?


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)

You redeem them and they give you an egg based on what you voted for in the survey.

And does the Shiny Relicanth hunt start after reset?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 13, 2011)

My GPX+ page is now in my Mijumaru siggy


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 13, 2011)

In sig


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)

For people who want to know what the reward for Unova Master is...


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> For people who want to know what the reward for Unova Master is... (Purchasable content)


 
PC Box Plus, or a bunch of points if you don't have all available regular PC Boxes.
UNDERMINED.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 14, 2011)

click please.

I click full-party, fyi.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2011)

FFS

Every Gulpin I hatch seems to have a Flame Orb, Focus Sash, or Sweet Honey, and I'm like "zomg pop-up!! I have done Shiny hunt!!" And then I'm like *facepalm*


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

Hunt has started. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 15, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

Click please.

Damn, I bred a shiny Relicanth, oh well, What can I do about it?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2011)

Where do you redeem the vouchers?


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2011)

Poketch > Inventory > Use


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Horus (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## [Nook] (Jan 16, 2011)

asfdg

WHY AREN'T YOU HAVING A CAPS SEIZURE


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Horus said:


>


 
Congratulations


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

Huehuehue, those were the days!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 16, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> (Purchasable content) Huehuehue, those were the days!


 
asfsdgagjhwihawfjiwehfjreiuh

JOHN

IS IT YOU


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> asfsdgagjhwihawfjiwehfjreiuh
> 
> JOHN
> 
> IS IT YOU


 Calm down, he quit GPX...


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> asfsdgagjhwihawfjiwehfjreiuh
> 
> JOHN
> 
> IS IT YOU


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> (Purchasable content)


 
It says "Why, yes it is. Thanks for the donation btw."

And I didn't donate. I can see them without donating


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It says "Why, yes it is. Thanks for the donation btw."
> 
> And I didn't donate. I can see them without donating


 
Why you little!

Hehe, it was worth a shot, but yeah, I'm back.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

Back on GPX or the forums?

And charge tags in signatures don't work btw.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Back on GPX or the forums?
> 
> And charge tags in signatures don't work btw.


 
Yeah, I was actually trying to do something unique with it, but it failed, so I guess I'll just give it up(talking about the charge tags)

Back on TBT forums strictly, not on the GPX or anything like that.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2011)

I knew that already. DONT MAKE ME USE MY EYES TO READ WHEN I ALREADY KNOW!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone, add me to your PalPads (If you haven't already) JUST DO IT ~ You'll probably find out why in a few weeks 

Yes, I like keeping people in suspense 

So, you'll all have to wait.

Oh - And if you add me, I am going to remove you from my PalPad (but all my stuff is set to everyone, so don't worry!) It's just for; well I can't give it away now. Just don't take offense when I remove you.

And please Don't think I'm being stupid, Keeping Nigel and Fillfall in my PalPad - even though they have added me. It's for my own reference.
Anyway, I'm beginning to give too much away


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 17, 2011)

Why did you keep me :S 
Was gone from Friday to Today, so what's new?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 17, 2011)

please click!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Click por favor.

EDIT: How do I use the Soul Dew?


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Click por favor.
> 
> EDIT: How do I use the Soul Dew?


 
Go to the Lab, then scroll down to underneath the eggs and there should be a picture of a Soul Dew and there should be writing under it (you don't _have_ to read the writing, but if it's your first time summoning it's a good idea to read it) then click the Soul Dew and stalk the Lab.

@Fillfall, I can't tell you, It's a secret.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Would it be better to sell? If I use it, what should I look for in the lab?


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

Latias; Egg description: A white egg with a bizarre pink marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair.
Latios; Egg description: A grey egg with a bizarre blue marking on it. It radiates a mysterious power. It's supposed to be part of a pair.

It depends if you want a Latios/Latias, really. I'd just look at the bottom of every Lab egg and see it it says "Pair" then I'd check if it has bizarre, then I'd know it was the egg, but first summons are always scariest. It's up to you. I'd sell it, but that's only because I have both Latios and Latias.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

I got it. Thanks. 
First summon get. 

What is the Dragon Jewel for?


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

No body knows what the Jewels are used for as of yet.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 17, 2011)

Wymsy said they are for looking pretty in your inventory.

But before that, the staff said that it's for something special.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

I know. But that "something special" is not yet known.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Everyone, add me to your PalPads (If you haven't already) JUST DO IT ~ You'll probably find out why in a few weeks
> 
> Yes, I like keeping people in suspense
> 
> ...


 
Ohh, Operation GPX is underway 

What is this? I don't even....

Well, can't tell you... _yet_

When will I tell you? The answer to that my friends is somewhere in between 1 and 2 weeks time  [size=-2]Most likely betweek January 28-30 Australian[/size]

Also PM's (on TBT) of what your favorite color is will help me


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Serk102 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Ohh, Operation GPX is underway
> 
> What is this? I don't even....
> 
> ...


 
Does this have anything to do with the super secret PM you sent me today?


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> Does this have anything to do with the super secret PM you sent me today?



Halfly. Maybe something more like Quartely? I'm not to sure myself. But that super secret PM is a segment of this Operation.

Except it's not really 'super secret' I did mention it on the old site (so it is somewhere in this thread if you wanna look through nearly 2,000 pages) but still - don't mention anything about that PM 

Operation GPX makes me extremely busy and I have to make phone calls and continually go out. So i wont be incredibly active for the rest of the month.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2011)

Double'd


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2011)

Click please...

Ohh, only 11 more days


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Click please...
> 
> Ohh, only 11 more days


So you've become staff or something. I see.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2011)

Until what?


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2011)

Until my boring surprise is revealed


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope it isn't that you are going to quit GPX.
Click pl0x


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 20, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I hope it isn't that you are going to quit GPX.
> Click pl0x


 
One less regular...
The good old days...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2011)

So I'm right?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 20, 2011)

Click please!


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> So I'm right?


 
No - of course not.

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Jan 21, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2011)

Click, please.
Just got over 1k interactions with only using my phone =D


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish my phone supported GPX Mobile


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2011)

DSi supports it to, but on it sucks to do stuff on it :S


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2011)

PSP Doesn't. That annoys me. Me DSi is Japanese and wont connect to my Wi-Fi... But I have the Nintendo DS Browser for my Ds Lite. I'll check it later.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2011)

Click please.

... I can't be bothered keeping this secret anymore. I'll just give you a taste of it (since it isn't that great anyway).

Whenever the Market Place thing gets released, the GPX shop (Which will be run by me) will come back - But... It is going to be completely different from the old shop John owned. What do I mean b this??? Well, you'll have to wait...

And it might not open once the Market Place opens up. I'm Opening it in February or later. So it the Market Place opens up sometime this month (which it might) the shop wont get posted until February.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

Clicks please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

Because I needed it: http://firechao.com/gpx_plus_eggs_eggdex.shtml


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 23, 2011)

Jake, can I have a job?
Click please


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Lol, no I've planned it out and everything in the FAQ it will say I wont be hiring unless there is a GPX Boom. You've got more TBT Bells than me anyway!

"You've adopted 0 Pok?mon so far today. You may adopt 117 more before midnight EST." Really, who needs to adopt 117+ Pokemon in a day??

Lol, I got 1,000 interactions on Dial-Up speed

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=49544&view=findpost&p=1580201 >>> Lol what a prick "Staff, I know I accused you of "editing" my account to not hatch a shiny"


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 23, 2011)

225,000 ****ing points.
Almost 1/4 of the way to Corporate.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

And??


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> And??


 
That's all. Just wanted to post something about my status on GPX+, which is what the thread is about.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Actually, it's Pokemon egg storage. Just saying


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright then, so you can stop posting about your new shop and discussing how people should add you to their Pal Pad then.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2011)

Omg, It's so hard to translate sarcasm over the internet!


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 24, 2011)

Click my precious little eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2011)

Yay Rockman is here 

I will click them 

Even gave you a bonus and clicked your Monozu


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Click please.

Chest = Silver Wing get


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes!

I now have all the Gen V base evolutions that aren't legends!

Now I have to evolve them.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats. I'm gonna evolve mine later, I'm just using the VS Seeker for them atm. Oh and had to hide all my PC boxes from the public because I ran out of space for Relicanth so they're in all my other boxes like my legend ones


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 25, 2011)

lolololol

I snatched a Ho-Oh egg from the lab.
I didn't even need it.

Releasing if not shiny.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats, when I get another summoning item (one I've already summoned and not this Lugia casue I need to corrupt it) I will post when I summon it so I can get consolation prize 

I remember when I missed that non-summoned Kyogre and when there was a Palkia and a Dialga in the Lab at the same time... Good times.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 25, 2011)

I remember when summonable legends were a big deal.

Now that I have every single one of them, I even have more than one of each, so I'm a super hoarder.

The only "special" Pokemon I seem to have little of are shinies and unsummonable legends.
That's mainly because I usually never had enough clicks for events or ability to join explorations and I don't get random eggs from the lab, all because I don't mass click.

Can't they respect the non-mass clickers?


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely not

Anyway, I'm off to go work on Operation GPX a little more.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 25, 2011)

But but but

Why can't we do events AND explorations?


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Because of that reason - Users who just randomly go on and never hatch the eggs.

Besides, I actually enjoy doing the eplorations. You get to get your interactions up, as well as other stats. There isn't really anything bad about them.

The only thing I really don't like about the site is them Site-Wide Shiny Hunts. They're kinda dumb. It makes the Shiny more common around the site. And I see no point to it. They should try to make it with something that's already common, rather than using Swinub and Relicanth...

What the hell...

"Professor Cypress needs to visit the little girls' room and can't leave the lab unattended while she's gone... be back shortly!"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Because of that reason - Users who just randomly go on and never hatch the eggs.
> 
> Besides, I actually enjoy doing the eplorations. You get to get your interactions up, as well as other stats. There isn't really anything bad about them.
> 
> ...


Was just about to post that.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Beat ya to it 

Lol I took a screenshot for the fun of it 
Oh I just noticed (will like 1 hour ago) you have a Shiny Graveller lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

Ohh snazzy!


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 25, 2011)

Posted on the first page of the thread, which means my party is now being saturated with delicious views.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Beat ya to it
> 
> Lol I took a screenshot for the fun of it
> Oh I just noticed (will like 1 hour ago) you have a Shiny Graveller lol


Yeup


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2011)

This is really confusing me :S

This Mobile Walker is the stupidest thing ever! Lol I just use it as an Egg PC

Oh, nook I don't know if you do have all the base 5th gen, Your Dex is saying you don't have Moguryuu or Chiraamii. But that might be a glitch because I know they're so easy to get.

Omg, it looks heaps better when you evolve a Pokemon than it did before.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

I FORGOT THAT

Thanks!

Oh, and the Mobile Walker is an easy version of the PokeWalker.
It's nice for people who don't mass click, but it doesn't give items.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 26, 2011)

o_o Woah I like the new little bar thing where it shows points,grabs, etc.

Also any idea what the dark jewel is used for yet?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE HOW USEFUL THE MOBILE WALKER IS

I hatched a 30,720 maturity egg that had 1,000 maturity when I put in the walker, and it hatched in a few hours.

That helps for non-mass clickers.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

@Entei Slider: No

@Nook: Explain the Mobile Walker a little more? Because from I get it's useless unless you have Mobile GPX+ because it tracks your location and gives EXP dependent upon the amount of space you've moved :S


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a guide to my siggy:
Master Ball: GPX+ eggs
Dragon: dragcave scroll


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE HOW USEFUL THE MOBILE WALKER IS
> 
> I hatched a 30,720 maturity egg that had 1,000 maturity when I put in the walker, and it hatched in a few hours.
> 
> That helps for non-mass clickers.


Do you have Mobile GPX, though?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

PokeWalker - For mass-clickers.

Mobile Walker - For very active members who don't mass-click.

And you can't mass-click on mobile, can you?


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

Andy (Fillfall) has done 1,000+ clicks on the mobile.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Andy (Fillfall) has done 1,000+ clicks on the mobile.


 
In how long?

Is it going from party to party?
I guess that's mass-clicking, but this hatches your eggs much faster.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know. I've got some Pokemon in the M-Walker, gonna wait 'til priming and then decide whether or not to switch them out.

Just Primed the M-Walker... It's ****.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 26, 2011)

Just an FYI, The Mobile Walker work on regular GPX+ through IP adresses.
And I've done roughly 4,000 clicks on GPX+ Mobile in a day, at around my regular speed.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

Good, Nook was wrong


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 26, 2011)

I find that it's actually faster, since there's no other images to load, so it's just rapid-fire chunks of 25 pokemon. That and it allows me to browse the web while just tapping continuously on one spot to both interact and open the next chunk.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

I've never used the Mobile site 

I envy you!
 Fillfallさん が 大きらい です。 Lol jk, Fillfallさん が 大すき です。 >>>> What the hell? Someone else put that into Google Translate and see if it comes up with "Fillfall I hate Facebook. Lol jk, Fillfall's I like big." Lol that's completely wrong, it translates to "Fillfall, I hate you lol jk, Fillfall I love you"

Ohh, Valentines Day next month, maybe a hint for an exploration? I'm thinking it might be a Darkrai Exploration..

Anyway, what browsers do you guys use to click?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 27, 2011)

click please
(Once again, the Master Ball is my gpx+ party, the dragon my dragcave scroll)


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2011)

Click please.

Anywaym we can't deposit eggs in the M-Walker anymore, since members abused the one hour hatching limit in it, but BB is gonna do something so it can be used with eggs more than 1 hour old.

"Three more updates:

- Withdrawing a Pokemon from the Vs. Seeker will now indicate how much EXP they've gained.
- If you find an item that of which you already have 10 in the Poke Walker, you'll gain its point value instead.
- Eggs can no longer be deposited in the Mobile Walker, as it had been being abused as a storage mechanism to avoid the 1-hour limit on hatching eggs.

BB; "And there you have it, eggs can now only be deposited if they are more than an hour old, yup yup."

yup yup"

@BB, could it be edited so eggs which are older than an hour can be deposited?

I suppose that'd be possible as well, yup yup.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2011)

YES


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2011)

What being able to put eggs back in the M-Walker?
Ohh, I see your fishy. Good work ^.^


That's actually really weird :S
Plap (who bred it) is on my PalPad and we chat heaps through PM's and we were just talking about how many Shiny Relicanth's we've bred and then your's was hatched :S


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jan 28, 2011)

please click!


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 28, 2011)

olololol

I just got a Ho-Oh and Shaymin egg from the lab for no reason.
If not shiny, I'm releasing.


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2011)

Good work Nook, I saw a Groudon last night, but I had a full party, didn't bother me though, and I just saw a Palkia.

And Jack, If you're going for _Corporate GPXplus_ you should keep Relicanth in the Daycare, because they lay more eggs (7) and they lay every hour, and when you release eggs to the Shelter from the Daycare you get points, also it adds heaps more to your Daycare eggs Bred stat, so it helps you get Master Breeder more easily.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to mass click on gpx mobile soon.
Click please


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

I will, can't believe I forgot!

Off Topic:

Oh gawd, doubt anyone else in other countries is watching the Australian Open - but the cast of Hairspray was justr dancing on the tennis court :S

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Meraruba Egg looks like a vagina?


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU!!!!!!
An egg needs to be one hour old to be hatched.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

Unless you haz flame orbz ;p

Hey, have you gone to Spaceworld to get Celebi yet? Ig you have YOU WILL GIVE IT TO ME!! Do they even speak English in Norway?


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2011)

Spaceworld Celebi :s
Sell me some flame orbs now!


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

You can get a Celebi from Spaceworld if you live in Norway! /derp starts February 14...

Nahh, dem flame orbz r myn


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2011)

Source?


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

Yah yah in a min min you dim sim, also I edit'd'd'd'd my post 'cause it starts February 14th.

http://www.psypokes.com/lab/events.php#eunorwaycelebi 

It's like at the bottom, 5th last on the list or something.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I will, can't believe I forgot!
> 
> Off Topic:
> 
> ...


 
A vagina?

Looks likes a leaf on lava, rather.


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

Nah, I think I'm more right

and dem piss pots in the back room stalking, need to learn that those Flame Orbs are mine!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know when he was banned, but http://gpxplus.net/heritage/pSAkD

Go to the bottom;

He's got billions of Unown, Jirachi, Uxie, Ho-oh, 2 Deoxys, and a Registeel. possibly more


Here, Nook, I'll save you the trouble posting...
"TROLOLOLOLOL I just got a Latias from the lab, releasing if not shiny"

Pfft, what do they mean, 'multiplied by 3.1' that's a rip-off!


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2011)

Click please, and new Misc. Items :S

This is scary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2011)

A novelty and a legendary. :/
NEED CLICKS


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah yeah in a min min dim sim

I clicked them


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm gonna need lotsa clicks. I'm trying to breed a shiny Trapinch/Flygon.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll click you daily, then.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 30, 2011)

Notch Eared Pichu from shelter.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 30, 2011)

Legend Voucher Plus.

**** YEAH


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool 

I got 2 Enigma Stones.

Kinda over them, though


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 31, 2011)

-.- Click me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 31, 2011)

One egg that isn't on there yet: Genesect.

I haven't seen it and it's not in the database.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 31, 2011)

Kyuremu is obviously the best new legend, though.
I hatched #15. :3


----------



## Jake (Jan 31, 2011)

I like Victini :3

Gonna do the 3 Chatot and get Articuno 

Which one is everyone else gonna do?

Lol Shiny Bidoof, like a 2 hour Shiny Hunt xD

Now I need a Hoothoot...


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Click please. Need some Electrizers.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Latias is almost hatched.


----------



## easpa (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Click please. Need some Electrizers.



I clicked. Would you mind clicking mine?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 1, 2011)

Pssssst... Awesome!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 1, 2011)

click m?eeeeeęeeēėẹě??!!!????


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Pssssst... Awesome!


 
Yeah, looks good.

@Pachireecko: Don't know where there's a link to your party.






This exploration is so fun


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 1, 2011)

giswuehirejnowejgnoekjfmioerikrjnfierguhb

hiefugjneihrugiuhgiejihguiefjiruheriuh

2395875875784589579458794

gagggghghhghg


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, everyone, that's my Shiny Bidoof there xD


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, everyone, that's my Shiny Bidoof there xD


 
HAVE A SEIZURE

YOU LITTLE-

seirghuierghuierugjiruhgirgj


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

When I get my Articuno you can have another one ;3


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> When I get my Articuno you can have another one ;3


 
Okay.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2011)

nomnomnomnomnomnom http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57129-Jake-s-GPX-shop&p=1173427#post1173427

So lucky I got a head start on this exploration, Task 7 is Obtain 3 Houndour from the Safari Zone... That's gonna be so hard later...

Did Singing Chatot exploration. 19th to do it 

20,091 interactions today. Probably wont be doing much more.

*angry face* just saw a Mesprit in the lab, had a full party, oh well I've already got it.

Well look at that, you stalk the Lab for a Electrike egg, but get 2 Unown instead. Kinda makes up for not being able to get  Mesprit..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2011)

Waiting for my latias to hatch. Starting the hunt for a shiny Trapinch.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> nomnomnomnomnomnom http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57129-Jake-s-GPX-shop&p=1173427#post1173427
> 
> So lucky I got a head start on this exploration, Task 7 is Obtain 3 Houndour from the Safari Zone... That's gonna be so hard later...
> 
> ...


 
Mesprit isn't summonable....right?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 2, 2011)

Edit:

Like...Wha? I got some random Drifloon xD

and Can someone explain the new features? I only remember the battling system thingy when it first came out.


----------



## Jake (Feb 2, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Mesprit isn't summonable....right?


 
It doesn't need to be summonable, anything can spawn in the lab. and it definately was a Mesprit, I don't care what anyone else says. I've got it's egg data in my Dex and the descriptions match,

Oh anyone else thinking of doing Punishing a Poacher... It's a *****!!

Yeah, seriously, these poachers don't need to be punished no more!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 3, 2011)

Doing it right now. Click me!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 3, 2011)

Click my team!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 3, 2011)

please click them! (Dragcave is currently down, though)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 3, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Edit:
> 
> Like...Wha? I got some random Drifloon xD
> 
> and Can someone explain the new features? I only remember the battling system thingy when it first came out.


 
It's a novelty Pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Doing it right now. Click me!


 
Want me to PM you what you need?

"Professor Cypress needs to visit the little girls' room and can't leave the lab unattended while she's gone... be back shortly!"

Yeah... that was only good the first time. old now


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

You already do that.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

But there's a few more you need.. I'll just post it here.
Cacturn: 45+
Manetric: 45+
Torkoal: 45+
Bronzong: 45+


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 45+ all -.-
Click


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 4, 2011)

Clickzi my sigzi


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 45+ all -.-
> Click


 
I know, right. I was like *OMG THE EFFORT YOU HAVE TO GO THROUGH TO PUNISH A POACHER!!"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2011)

It's about time they added Genosekuto. 

Also, need clicks to hatch my Trapinches. I need my shiny.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2011)

Kk. I'll click you.

100,000 Interactions and 10,000 Proper Berry interactions reached.

http://gpxplus.net/info/PXmjD

Haven't found Terakion, Kobaruon or Birijion, yet.

1 Pokemon 'til Unova Master. and it's that stupid Dahuruma forme thing ):



 

 



 
You look to your feet, and find a   Evolution's Wonder  . Congratulations! 







 Just allows a Pokemon to evolve with out a 5 day wait period.. That's one of the new items.






 Escape Rope: just allows a Pokemon to revisit the underground.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

I miss pretty many Pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

wut?

Eh, can't be bothered to click... But might as well. There's no point to GPX with out clicking.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

:S
Click


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

I am bro'

God, need to beat you in the Shiny Race [size=-4]/derp[/size]


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Clickzy my Eggzy
Managed to hatch my Ho-Oh again after the mysterious box treatment it got (turned it back into an egg).
Thank you Mobile walker <3


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy *******!!!
http://i.imgur.com/fzUIL.png


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Holy *******!!!
> http://i.imgur.com/fzUIL.png


 
You wish to challenge Pokii?

Well Brah, it was nice knowing you and your Pok?mon while you still existed in this universe 

I evolved two Unova Region Pok?mon (Currently stalking the dream world ONLY recently .  .)


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 5, 2011)

please click!
Dragcave's still down, though.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Clickzor my Stuffzor


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

The picture isn't mine -.-
1k posts =D
Click me


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> The picture isn't mine -.-
> 1k posts =D
> Click me


 
If it was you would be seriously screwed.
At least it wasn't you VS Dracowymsy. Then you KNOW you're royaly ****ed.

And congratz on #1000


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

How do you get so friggin many bells?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> How do you get so friggin many bells?


 
I transferred them from the other account I had when I was on OLD TBT "> >


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2011)

That is cheating


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> That is cheating


 
Not really. I just took them off old accounts (since they were legit accounts, rather than mules or something stupid).

Anyway off topic. Clicks please.

My Bidofo won the silver rank, I'm proud of it c:


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Holy *******!!!
> http://i.imgur.com/fzUIL.png


 
It's not that good


@Sanji: Nice amount of Bells you got there. 

Lol jk you're povo.

You stupid Zergoose's pop out some Zergoose not stupid Zangoose. > Lol straight after that post they breed one.

Seriously, guys. To those who don't click, I seriously see no point you even being on GPX...


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2011)

You serious... there's a ****ing battle system and there are no new posts... -_-

Unova Master get


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You serious... there's a ****ing battle system and there are no new posts... -_-
> 
> Unova Master get


 
I was about to post that, but I always wait for someone to start it first.


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2011)

The battle system is alright. It's stupid having to wait like 20 minutes for your opponent to make a move.. *facepalm*


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't test it ((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> The battle system is alright. It's stupid having to wait like 20 minutes for your opponent to make a move.. *facepalm*


 
YOU TEST IT
YOU HATE IT

BUT YOU CAN'T GIVE IT AWAY

Seems like a waste.
Someone shouldn't be able to test something if they don't want to use it at all.
There are a lot of sad people out there.

WHY CAN'T YOU GIVE IT AWAY


----------



## Pokeman (Feb 8, 2011)

Well my first hatched shiny


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I can't test it ((((((((((((((((((((((


 
Poor you, It's nothing that great.

What has GPX come to? 
Can't be ****ed to click.
Can't be ****ed to use the battle system
Can't be ****ed to use the VS seeker
Can't be ****ed to use the Mobile Walker

Lol jk, I got a needle today and my arm hurts. And I have a really sore arse from doing to much exercise. So it hurts to sit down.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 9, 2011)

Click please?


----------



## TheExhale (Feb 9, 2011)

wow. almost 20,000 posts. amazing for one thread.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 9, 2011)

TheExhale said:


> wow. almost 20,000 posts. amazing for one thread.


 
Don't spam this wonderful thread with unrelated posts.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Don't spam this wonderful thread with unrelated posts.


 My thoughts, too.

I changed GPX from Green to Orange now it is smexier


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2011)

Click please.

It's nice how you guys click back, too *sarcasm*


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 11, 2011)

I click back pretty often -.-


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2011)

You're excluded dearest.

anyway, am I the only one here who can use the Battle System?

Lol people who think they're so cool 'cause they have a Shiny Zorua XD Makes my day

Hate being in Australia. Clicking time = like 500 users online *facepalm*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got my First Crystal Onix from the safari zone
AND IT HAD POK?RUS xD
...


wtf does Pkrs do on GPX again? > >


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2011)

Click please.

GPX is being strange when I click :S


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 12, 2011)

What does a star peice do? My parrot....pirate....thing, just came back from the underground with one.

Edit:my level 100 dragon thing has 3,460 views
yet it has 5,319 unique views.

I THINK THERE'S TRICKERY AFOOT!

Edit Edit:YESSSSSSS I JUST GOT THE KARATE WEASLE!!!


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

You sell it for 4,900 points.

Hi, my name's Andy, hey Jake. could you level me up a Bronzong to level 100?
> sure *levels Bronzong to Level 100*
Lol jk you can keep it


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

My Walker randomly jumped my Ho-Oh and Gieru from level 10 to level 80... e o and I hadn't moved my laptop


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

*desperately waits for the shop to restock*

Swear to god, if there aren't any Spell Tags in this restock.. I'm gonna flip - Like I'm literally gonna get off this chair, do a back-flip then go on a rage.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Spell Tags?
I wanted summon items, got none and wasted my money on Shelter token.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

It's used for the VS Seeker and allows a Pokemon to fight as a Ghost type. Except I need to get 3 for this exploration.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohhhh... I see

Btw dude, do you know what could've caused my Walker to give about 70 levels to my Pok?mon stored in it?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Probably a glitch? You could/should report it on GTS.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Can someone tell me all the novelties that are out right now? There seems to be so many more pokemon ever since the 5th gen came out, I just can't keep up with them all.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Novelty_Pokémon


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol there's a GPX+ wiki now.

Anyways, so there's only been like 4 released since I left.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Yah.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought GPX+ Wiki was illegal?


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Well it is. But shh


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Well it is. But shh


 
Lol. I wonder why it is... e e


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Well it is. But shh


 
No, egg guides are illegal, nowhere in the wiki is there an egg guide, sooo, they're good!


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

NO SPELL TAGS >.<

*uses boring method of hatching ghost Pokemon*


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol firechao egg dex

Take screenshot before removal


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I never use it anyway.

I've got most eggs anyway.

Got 1 spell tag the boring way :\ two more to go.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I never use it anyway.
> 
> I've got most eggs anyway.
> 
> Got 1 spell tag the boring way :\ two more to go.


 
inb4spelltagsinshoptomorrow


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm just gonna hatch heaps of Ghost Pokemon..

Also you could Probably do the Deoxys Exploration. I'm on task 10 of 13 and the hardest thing I've had to do would be get 1,250 interactions.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm just gonna hatch heaps of Ghost Pokemon..
> 
> Also you could Probably do the Deoxys Exploration. I'm on task 10 of 13 and the hardest thing I've had to do would be get 1,250 interactions.


 
Total Interactions Required for Embarking: 25,000


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Well - if it comes again and you've got that many, you should do it. 61 People have added me to their PalPads.

11,000 More interactions - then time for The Burning Desire.

:3 clicked heaps that in 3 minutes my Ghaslty went from 0% to 25%

30,000 interactions today - Managed to sneak in 2,000 interactions in 30 minutes :\


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel SO lazy compared to you lot....

I can't be asked to get the interactions needed to do even green forest . w.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm doing The Burning Desire :S


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

Crystal Onix


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Good work. So boring doing TBD...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still shiny hunting... :/


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

How many eggs hatched?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't have a shiny recorder, but so far,  22.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Don't have a shiny recorder, but so far,  22.


 
Oh, cool 

TBD;
Task 1: get 10,000 interactions
Task 2: Have a Blastoise, Victreebel, Pidgeot, Ninetales, and Raichu in your party at level 100


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 13, 2011)

20,000 post!

edit: Damn you Bidoof! RAWR!
edit2:Well this is the 20,000th not including the OP!

Click my eggs!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

2001 pages, guys!

It'd be funny if we made to the 2012th page, then someone closes this thread.

Lol, get it?


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes... But......



			
				Nook said:
			
		

> Don't spam this wonderful thread with unrelated posts.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 13, 2011)

There, I made my post at the top off the page relevant.

As well as this one, click my eggs please!


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

Serk102 said:


> There, I made my post at the top off the page relevant.
> 
> As well as this one, click my eggs please!


 Eggs? what eggs? you've only got a Feraligatr...

Yes multiplier tomorrow 

lol turned GPX Pink for Valentines Day


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yes... But......


 
It was related to this thread.

We were talking about this thread.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2011)

So was that other guys post... Now shh.

Oh flippin' dicks, sight!!! It doesn't take 5 minutes to reset :\


Off to tennis I go then to come back and click 

You look to your feet, and find a   Heart Sweets  . Congratulations!


Never knew that was possible :S


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2011)

Spoiler: OMG WHAT IS THIS... I DON'T EVEN...



*WOO CELEBRATION EVERYONE GPX+ IS TWO YEARS OLD!!!! OMFG!!!!! WEEEGEEEE!!!!!*







Oh and TBD Task 3: Have 500 people feed Snorlax the Aspear Berry.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT!! CLICK MY FAT SNORLAX!! also I thought that Snorlax had the Thick Fat ability which stops it being frozen? :S


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> GOD DAMN IT!! CLICK MY FAT SNORLAX!! also I thought that Snorlax had the Thick Fat ability which stops it being frozen? :S


 
Is it appropriate to say "umad?"?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2011)

Missed a groudon on the shelter! Dammit!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Missed a groudon on the shelter! Dammit!


 
I have all summonable legends, and more than one of each.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 14, 2011)

When they mean it only lasts a day, do they mean you lose the dowsing machine after one day?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


>


 
Lolgaygamer


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> When they mean it only lasts a day, do they mean you lose the dowsing machine after one day?


 
It means it lasts until reset. So use it after reset so it lasts 24 hours.

And nook, no i'm not mad, because unlike you, I can actually be ****ed to click.

And then you get mad at me because I look down at you and lol at your stupidness on GPX (;

And when you've got all summonable legends, then you can boast.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Neither of you have Genesect, however.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 15, 2011)

Clicky my eggs please . w .


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

BATTLE TOWER OPEN

BATTLE ME


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Battling you, Nook.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't switch pokemon...


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Battling you, Nook.


 
Good game, old chap!
Let's battle some other time, shall we?


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 15, 2011)

Edit:Argh, Good game Bacon!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

I was battling nook. I had pok?mon I was gonna use against you in [nook]'s battle.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry bacon I was battling nook.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

And I beat you both.

Good game chaps!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Beat KK


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Come on, nook. Another go.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Come on, nook. Another go.


 
Lv 100 only please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

Ick, no. Don't have that many lvl 100s.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Ick, no. Don't have that many lvl 100s.


 
I got mine from shelter stalking. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

This guy I'm battling. :X
He's not doing anything right now.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

5 wins, 3 lost so far.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2011)

Rejected by Bacon Boy what


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 15, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Rejected by Bacon Boy what


 
Battle?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 15, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Rejected by Bacon Boy what


 
Don't have enough pok?mon of that level.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 15, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Battle?


 
Not right now, leveling my main team to at least 75.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2011)

You're seriously having spasms over some stupid Battle Tower? It's so crap.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You're seriously having spasms over some stupid Battle Tower? It's so crap.


 
At least it gives decent amounts of money.


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2011)

Like 4k. And they're points.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Like 4k. And they're points.


 
Points are currency.
Currency is money.

And how do you get more points faster?
Definitely not clicking, 4k in 15min?
I don't think so.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually it's really easy to gain money from clicking 

Battle Tower for everybody =D


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 16, 2011)

Pretty sure that I beat you all in points. Currently at 768k, going for Corporate before I spend a lot of it on an Aurora day and my shop Discount Coupon.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 16, 2011)

Battle tower rocks for good ol' K's

Also wtf happened to Bidoof(Jake)? I just saw he was banned / suspended


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 16, 2011)

He requested it. Jeremy told me in the IRC.
Pretty sure he only will be gone for a little while, like a break. Might be bad stuff happening in the dessert in Australia.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh really?

Hope he'll be ok D: !
Anyway, how're you all doing in the battle tower? I'm currently doing well (ish).
Leveling up my Pok?mon from my Epic boxes (So legendaries and Novelties) Please click to help me!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 18, 2011)

Evil double-post bump.

I got a shiny Koromori. My first shiny 8D


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Evil double-post bump.
> 
> I got a shiny Koromori. My first shiny 8D


 
Good work. Wish I had one...



Spoiler: Tasks for The Burning Desire in case any of you want to embark on it



Brace yourself!!
1. 10k interactions
2. Lv 100 Blastoise, Ninetails*, Raichu*, Victreebel*, Pigeot
3. Wild Snorlax - 500 sour berries
4. 6 Fire Stones
5. 20k interactions
6. Wild Kecleon - 400 spicy berries
7. 5 Ghost type pokemon from the safari at Lv 50 or higher
8. Have a Lunatone egg in your party
9. Have 6 miracle seeds in your inventory
10. 40k interactions
11. 5 Lv 100 water type pokemon in your party
12. Wild Giratina - 600 Pecha Berries
13. Have 3 Antidotes
14. Have a Dragonite, Salamence, Tyranitar, Garchomp, and Metagross in your party all at level 75 or higher
15. Have a Togekiss*, Wigglytuff*, and Clefable* in your party at level 75 or higher
16. 65k interactions

Items needed:
Quest: 6 Fire Stones, 6 Miracle seeds, 3 antidotes, 
Evo: 1 Fire Stone, 1 Thunderstone, 1 Leafstone, 1 Shiny Stone, 2 Moon Stone


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Good work. Wish I had one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my god.

Hell no am I doing that.
...not like I can anyway.


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2011)

I've nearly done it.

Up to task 6, but I've got all the Pokemon needed, and items, too (just need 1 Miracle Seed). Also have Lunatone Eggs in my Daycare. Just need interactions, and people to feed my Pokemon berry's.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 19, 2011)

Trying to vet more achievements and did the yellow forest exploration.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Trying to vet more achievements and did the yellow forest exploration.


 
Feed my Kecleon


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 19, 2011)

Feed and click


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Click please.

3 consecutive fossils from the Underground.

Kecleon: [174/400]


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Feb 19, 2011)

please click!


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

TBD task 10 getting my 40,000 interactions... and to think only 2 minutes ago I was on Task 6...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 20, 2011)

I got my shiny to evolve C:

Now I just need Ho-oh to get lvl 100.

BTW what do the sprite acheivements unlock?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

points


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 20, 2011)

NOPE
Sprite Changers /trollfaise

and lol at 'O Canada' giving you an enigma stone. Last one I used ****ed up and I lost the legendary. Even though I bought a wide lens. Is there ANY upgrade which lets you see the patterns on Lab eggs?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

No you just have to be lucky.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics or it never happened /derp.

Trying to make my team 100 for the battles.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics of what?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 20, 2011)

Apperently getting points where I got sprite changer and Wiki states you get Sprite changers (no points mentioned).

BTW does the Lab ''run out'' of eggs anymore? 'cuz I got an enigma stone from the O Canada achievement and I REALLY don't wanna use the stone and loose my legendary AGAIN (already used one and lost the legendary)


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Apperently getting points where I got sprite changer and Wiki states you get Sprite changers (no points mentioned).
> 
> BTW does the Lab ''run out'' of eggs anymore? 'cuz I got an enigma stone from the O Canada achievement and I REALLY don't wanna use the stone and loose my legendary AGAIN (already used one and lost the legendary)


 
I said points because I couldn't remember and please link me to the thing on Wiki, please. and yeah you mention it now, I did get sprite changers.

and yes it does but very rarely usually only one x2+ multiplier days


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I said points because I couldn't remember and please link me to the thing on Wiki, please. and yeah you mention it now, I did get sprite changers.
> 
> and yes it does but very rarely usually only one x2+ multiplier days


 
http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Achievements

****. So I better hold onto my Enigma stone...Why on earth have they made it so it rarely happens? IT was a bloody hourly occurance back in the day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2011)

Is a rare bone just a sell item?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Is a rare bone just a sell item?


 Yes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2011)

Is the itemfinder worth it?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Is the itemfinder worth it?


 Not really. I've got one, doesn't do much though. I never find items.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 22, 2011)

20k points and an enigma stone I'm to scared to use... e e;

And I'll probably save for an item finder. Battle tower makes it easy for me to make money

Click my stuff.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2011)

You need to update your signature since you changed your username.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 22, 2011)

OH!
Thanks Jake~!
And I swear I should do something with theese heart sweets I found the other day. Had 'em like...2 weeks


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2011)

Breed a novelty.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 22, 2011)

I've bred Slime Slugmas for ages.

Might wait 'till the GLORIOUS day when I get a ditto and use it with that and Dracowymsys.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2011)

Ditto are incredibly easy to get these days. I've seen people who got them 20 minutes after they're laid.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have ditto. [INSERT SAD FACE]


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd get you one on your account for you if it was legal.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love that lol...

I heard only 2 are laid in the Lab. So how on earth is it easy? D:
All novelties seem to be harder to find in the shelter...I barely find 'em minus Slime slumgas


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 22, 2011)

Just released two boxes of Trapinches.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol.

Another 70 level jump in my mobile walker. Love the thing xD.
Also starting to go nuts with Dracowymsys.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 23, 2011)

How do you get so much exp with the mobile walker?


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's a glitch, now come on chat?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea its a glitch
But SCREW reporting it =w =.
It helps to much


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 23, 2011)

How you do glitch? Need to raise these pokemon to evolve them


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2011)

You can't. it just randomly happens


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 23, 2011)

Fudge oh well. Clicked on bidoof and the first post... I need to hatch ma Pokii egg


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Seems to happen alot to me. 
I'm loved it seems 8D

Anyway, Click my Pok?mon. Starting my Dracowymsy ONLY team for battle tower. If anyone can drop me Dracowymys they don't want PM me and we'll sort something.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Seems to happen alot to me.
> I'm loved it seems 8D
> 
> Anyway, Click my Pok?mon. Starting my Dracowymsy ONLY team for battle tower. If anyone can drop me Dracowymys they don't want PM me and we'll sort something.


 
I cant click your pokemon! says user dosent exist O_O


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> I cant click your pokemon! says user dosent exist O_O


 
... I need to edit the link one moment.

EDIT:// Done. Sorry I recently changed names. Must've overlooked my siggy link xD.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Seems to happen alot to me.
> I'm loved it seems 8D
> 
> Anyway, Click my Pok?mon. Starting my Dracowymsy ONLY team for battle tower. If anyone can drop me Dracowymys they don't want PM me and we'll sort something.



You have to release your Dracowymsy's if you want more. There is a limit of 5 or 6 per user.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You have to release your Dracowymsy's if you want more. There is a limit of 5 or 6 per user.


 
WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAA?!?!?!?!??!?!?!

Thats bull****. I wanted to shiny hunt..

Huh. Might Ditto whore then D<

EDIT:// Look who I found derpin' around the Safari as I searched for a ditto


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

I want a darkrai so bad... ill do anything! REALLY ANYTHING for a darkrai


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> I want a darkrai so bad... ill do anything! REALLY ANYTHING for a darkrai


 
Soul, now.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Soul, now.


 
um... how? your over there and im over here...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 24, 2011)

ShadoMaster said:


> um... how? your over there and im over here...


 
Well you can't want Darkrai that badly C:


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 24, 2011)

Lol 2010 pages.

Any news on what the Dark Jewel does yet?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 24, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> Lol 2010 pages.
> 
> Any news on what the Dark Jewel does yet?


 
Or any jewel at all.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 24, 2011)

There are other jewels?


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 24, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> There are other jewels?


 
Yes, I have a Ghost Jewel.

Remember the survey?
You got the Jewel that corresponds to the type you picked as your favorite type.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 25, 2011)

YES FIVE UNOWN IN THE SHELTER


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Clixors pleasors.

Trying to get the fossil achievement done. So bought all the fossils I needed (Old amber and Fin fossil).
I also got a random item which helped me form change my Giritina early. 
Now...A ditto or a Deoxy BETTER show up :c


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

Click please


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2011)

Got another Enigma Stone. It will either be my third Latias or a Latios. Should I take the chance?


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Got another Enigma Stone. It will either be my third Latias or a Latios. Should I take the chance?


 
An Enigma stone summons any random legendary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> An Enigma stone summons any random legendary.


 
For cereal?


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had my Enigma stone for nearly 2 weeks.

I cannot *SUMMON* up the courage to use it -badaboomtis-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 26, 2011)

First Enigma Stone: Latias
Second One (used moments ago): Missed (consolation prize)
Consolation Enigma Stone: Lugia


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice.

I won't use it since the last one I got failed. and I've only ever got two successes


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Nice.
> 
> I won't use it since the last one I got failed. and I've only ever got two successes


 
Lol you need strength to summon. I remember when I got my first summoning item... ugly Magma Rock that I sold for 50,000 points 

Then I got a Gracidea Flower from Sinnoh Master. Waited until the lab was empty to summon it, and got it. Then I summoned stuff after and eventually you know you're gonna get it. And you can easily summon when it's full.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lol you need strength to summon. I remember when I got my first summoning item... ugly Magma Rock that I sold for 50,000 points
> 
> Then I got a Gracidea Flower from Sinnoh Master. Waited until the lab was empty to summon it, and got it. Then I summoned stuff after and eventually you know you're gonna get it. And you can easily summon when it's full.


 
I would so have you do it y'know? :C


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2011)

Corporate GPXPlus achieved.

BAM


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Corporate GPXPlus achieved.
> 
> BAM


 
Cool. I'm halfway there.

Jigga (aka jiggabyte) deleted someone from his PalPad to add me... I feel slightly important, but he's no big whoop now.


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2011)

Grr I need a sandstorm!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 27, 2011)

Click


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 28, 2011)

Click me


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 28, 2011)

clickzors my egg and make it hatch
(Got another 70 level glitch, my level 100 team of Dracowymsys comes closer!)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 28, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> clickzors my egg and make it hatch
> (Got another 70 level glitch, my level 100 team of Dracowymsys comes closer!)


 
I'm going to get a team of Lv 100 Kingdra then.


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Click me


 Why hallo thar 

Welcome back? - i'm guessing...?

I haven't been doing heaps of clicking lately, but I make sure I click yours, lol :3

Ohh. New explorations, soon. I'm on TBD, still. But Oh well should be done in a week or two.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 1, 2011)

Click. Wondering what you get for doing the other exploration..


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm guessing a 5th Gen legend, she did say she had outlines a 5th Gen exploration, and also with the 5th Gen games being released this month... And saying there will be lots of surprises... When they are released in North america I am guessing a Multiplier... Then maybe the exploration will give you a legend voucher that can give you 5th Gens... I just think that.

The awkward moment when 112 users have added you to their PalPad's one none of them are online... :\

Black chest get = Corruption Orb get


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2011)

click please


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 2, 2011)

Clicksorz pl0xorz


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Clicksorz pl0xorz


 Only if you go on chat... but I already clicked you ^^


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2011)

click please


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2011)

Spoiler: The awkward moment when Jake has clicked so much there is nothing left


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: The awkward moment when Jake has clicked so much there is nothing left


 
The awkward moment when you make a reference to a thread you have made.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler: The awkward moment when Jake has clicked so much there is nothing left


 
The awkward moment when people don't get it.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> The awkward moment when people don't get it.


 
The awkward moment when people don't specify who "people" is.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> The awkward moment when people don't specify who "people" is.


 
The awkward moment when people keep posting variations of the same thing.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 3, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> The awkward moment when people keep posting variations of the same thing.


 
The awkward moment when this hasn't been realized a lot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> The awkward moment when this hasn't been realized a lot.


 
The awkward moment when we're still doing it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2011)

click please


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> The awkward moment when we're still doing it.


 
The awkward moment when Nook decides to make this a forced meme.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2011)

Click please. Also you can't because I have copyrighted it because I started all this nonsense.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2011)

Tutorial exploration! I really wanna finish TBD I'm so over it, but Giratina just need 150 more Pecha Berries, then I need to do 65,000 interactions and it's all over.

30 berries, then to start to get cabin fever :\


That Burning Desire!!
  —Not your average Exploration. Embark at your own risk.                                                            Task: 16/16
     You're almost done! Just this one final task. It shouldn't be too hard. You've gotten this far. Don't give up now.
 The Grand Finale (Get 65000 interactions) — [5/65,000]

Oh for ****s sake... Dedicated gave me a Red Orb, so did Hoen Master, I bought 2 Red Orbs from the Backroom and then got another from a Red Chest... CAN'T I GET SOMETHING OTHER THAN RED ORBS!!! Swear to god, if Kanto Master gives me a Red Orb... >>

Windy, please turn into a sandstorm!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2011)

God damn it. I knew Aurora would come today!! :\


Nawww, bye bye Dream World :'( lol jk


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 6, 2011)

There is presently no Pokemon in the safari zone. Please check back later. wtf? Reloaded and the dream world was gone.

Click, please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Ikr. so shocking.

Now come on the IRC no body is there...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> God damn it. I knew Aurora would come today!! :\
> 
> 
> Nawww, bye bye Dream World :'( lol jk


 
Triple post? *tuttuttut*
Currently offline, so can you guys click my eggs for me? 8D


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol, Gen 5 in Safari, Egg Shelter, and Lab.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 6, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Lol, Gen 5 in Safari, Egg Shelter, and Lab.


 
At last.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 6, 2011)

Need mah clicks! Too many eggs that need hatching.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Clicking stops me unleashing my Killer Giritina onto your Mudkipz


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

You call getting 8 interactions clicking?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 7, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You call getting 8 interactions clicking?


 
No you clicking.
I don't do clicking. I'm probably GPX+'s lowest interactor with over 2 years on it xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol Pacific Time.

GUESS WHAT OVER HERE IT'S TUESDAY


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 8, 2011)

Need Lapras clicks por favor.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2011)

Click please


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2011)

Blue Orb get from Kanto Mater


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol, shelter burst.

Got eight lv 100s, and one Fake Groudon.

Also, my Mobile Walker had a huge jump.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Lol, shelter burst.
> 
> Got eight lv 100s, and one Fake Groudon.
> 
> Also, my Mobile Walker had a huge jump.


 
Got to love the huge jumps. It's really helping me get my Dracowymsy BT team.

Got another Bidofo xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

So I got my first corruption egg and I wanted to use it until my Lugia was almost hatched.... :<
It reset the maturity.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> So I got my first corruption egg and I wanted to use it until my Lugia was almost hatched.... :<
> It reset the maturity.


 
Yea...It does say that under 'help' and corrupting eggs.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> So I got my first corruption egg and I wanted to use it until my Lugia was almost hatched.... :<
> It reset the maturity.


 


Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2011)

Click please
and help with my exploration and feed the corsola.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 10, 2011)

Click Omanyte!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Click Omanyte!


 
To get Politoed: It evolves from Poliwhirl when traded holding a King's Rock.
In GPX+, just give a poliwhirl a king's rock.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm getting legends and novelties by a ton today.


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2011)

Click please, and damn no new special, oh well I'll get Zapdos.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2011)

> To get Politoed: It evolves from Poliwhirl when traded holding a King's Rock.
> In GPX+, just give a poliwhirl a king's rock.



Thanks now how do I get King's Rock?


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

buy it from the shop


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2011)

None today...
I don't want to wait days...


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

It restocks at 6am and 6pm server time each day


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2011)

I live in the uk so...
It restocks at weird times for me!


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

It will restock in about 3 and a half hours, then every 12 hours from then on it will restock


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 11, 2011)

Feed Corsola!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm blitzing battle tower with my new team.
Dracowymsys help there so much xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

I really want to finish TBD!! I've put playing Black on a hiatus because of it!!


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 11, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I'm blitzing battle tower with my new team.
> Dracowymsys help there so much xD


 
inb4someguybattlesyouwithdragontypesthathavemorespeed


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

Once I'm done TBD I'm gonna do Zapdos's one, then the Corsola one :3


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2011)

[42,102/65,000]

Really don't want to do anymore ):

But I have to...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 11, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> inb4someguybattlesyouwithdragontypesthathavemorespeed


 
DW's make up for speed in ATK + SPATTK

But yea. I've found some people can bugger them xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

2.5 Multiplier = good time to finish TBD. Was suppose to do an assignment due in a few weeks tomorrow... Oh well 

Random Shiny Swinub get

10 minutes later.... Random Shiny Buneary get.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 12, 2011)

Again...
No kings rock...


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Be patient.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 12, 2011)

What is the reward for mystery creature of the ruins....


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Entei Slider said:


> What is the reward for mystery creature of the ruins....


 
Mewtwo if I remember correct.

Try GPX+ Wiki. It has the info on all this.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Mewtwo if I remember correct.
> 
> Try GPX+ Wiki. It has the info on all this.


 
It's an Unown.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> It's an Unown.


 
I haven't even done the Pikachu exploration. So lol


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Click please. Trying to progress my Shiny hunt.

I've nearly used up all my shelter grabs for Riolu eggs. found 3 Bidofos (missed one on purpose) today, corrupted one.
I'm happy I have heart sweets. Using them for the Riolu hunt.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Need to click more, need more shelter grabs!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

GAH U CLICKEY MAI EGGZ


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

No. lol jk i'm just clicking the online list,


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude I'm getting to many Riolus today xD


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Shh i'm better than you


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Only because you have spent more time on it. I wasn't on it for the time I was off TBT


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Shh mah eggz r hatchin'


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude.

Advice needed:

Destiny knot or Itemfinder. which one should I get? o o


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Destiny knot is for breeding users, Item Finder is for active users.

Grr. Need more shelter grabs. I'm running out!! "You've adopted 181 Pok?mon so far today. You may adopt 9 more before midnight EST." NEED MOAR!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Destiny knot is for breeding users, Item Finder is for active users.
> 
> Grr. Need more shelter grabs. I'm running out!! "You've adopted 181 Pok?mon so far today. You may adopt 9 more before midnight EST." NEED MOAR!!


 
Well I'm breeding Riolu's for shiny hunt...
and I often bounce around so Item finder would be nice.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

4,000 INTERACTIONS AND TBD IS DONE!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Wtf.

Someones Chatot was asleep...o o


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Exploration.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah... the weird chatot one.

Doing the lame tutorial one. feed my panpour so I can cross the water.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

900 interactions left


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Dude wanna get me 10k interactions ? XD


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

And just like that, it's over;

That Burning Desire!!
  —Not your average Exploration. Embark at your own risk.
     You have done it. You have proved yourself worthy of the Flame Orb. Of course you can still question if it was even worth all of the effort, but you still got your prize. Congratulations!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice....

Wish I had the effort to do that. Especially since that orb is cheap as hell (I've seen one in the secret shop)


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Gonna aim for 40,000 interactions today... Wish me luck -.-

:3 













Maybe summoning wasn't the smartest thing to do when aiming for Hatching Insanity.. Oh well hatched a Bidofo in 50 minutes today...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Get me 40k interactions today I love you long time.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

I couldn't. Most I could probably do from now to reset would be about 25,000 interactions. And they're mine!!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

lol 10k would help me xD

I want my explorations opened up


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't click on other's accounts, it's against the rules. And lol everything I've done today I've done whilst playing Black ^^


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I can't click on other's accounts, it's against the rules. And lol everything I've done today I've done whilst playing Black ^^


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Must.. keep.. clicking


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


>


 
What's that?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> What's that?


 
Seto Kiaba. Lol
It's from LittleKuriboh's Yu-gi-Oh abridged series.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Yay Creationist get


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

I have discovered the secret of the Mobile Walker. This has worked everytime I tried it.

First, put some 'mons in the Mobile Walker.
Next, leave it for 5 hours or more (without priming), while staying online. (don't forget to stay active, as well)
Take 'em out, and ta-da, your Pokemon have superleveled!

My Maggyo got to 95, while Latios got to 73.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2011)

Or you could click during those 5 hours and get 4+ pokemon to level 100..

Yay I own the quickest time to do Beachside Treasure 

*screen shot coming soon*



Spoiler: here it is









Fastest completion time:  0.21 hours
Times completed by you: 1
First completion: Mar. 13th '11 at 1:12 PM
Last embark date: Mar. 13th '11 at 1:00 PM
Do that maths and It's me.



It's so annoying looking for exploration items...

Hmm did anyone other than me and Jack get the voucher?


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 13, 2011)

My voucher = Giratina.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> My voucher = Giratina.




I saw, congrats, My voucher = Torchick people have got Virzions. Screw them


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 13, 2011)

Got Kings rock from shop today!


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2011)

Need to find the stupid Berry Pouch


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 13, 2011)

Berry Pouch?


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2011)

For exploration

finally found it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

Vouchers... wuh-


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Vouchers... wuh-


 
I to share Neo's confusion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, I missed the Multiplier Event. That's what it was for. :/


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Oh, I missed the Multiplier Event. That's what it was for. :/


 
I am still confused. I was there during the whole event...

Click the corsola.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you participate in it and complete the mission?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Did you participate in it and complete the mission?


 
What mission?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> What mission?


 
You had to get 1500+ interactions I think? It might have been in one day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 14, 2011)

"Today's x2.5 multiplier is part of an event. If you do at least 1500 interactions today, you will be given a special voucher that will give you a random Pokemon from a set list of Pokemon. These Pokemon are all personal favourites (when fully evolved if they happen to evolve) of mine. Technically my birthday was last weekend (on the NA release of BW, even). But I'm pretty sure that most people were busy playing the actual games, so it's being done this weekend instead.

You will receive your voucher at the end of the day before reset if you have done 1500 interactions or more within the day." ~ Wymsy


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 14, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> "Today's x2.5 multiplier is part of an event. If you do at least 1500 interactions today, you will be given a special voucher that will give you a random Pokemon from a set list of Pokemon. These Pokemon are all personal favourites (when fully evolved if they happen to evolve) of mine. Technically my birthday was last weekend (on the NA release of BW, even). But I'm pretty sure that most people were busy playing the actual games, so it's being done this weekend instead.
> 
> You will receive your voucher at the end of the day before reset if you have done 1500 interactions or more within the day." ~ Wymsy


 
WHY DIDN'T ANYONE POST THIS HERE?! D:


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WHY DIDN'T ANYONE POST THIS HERE?! D:


 
'Cause no one likes you /joke couldn't be bothered. Also might not be very active for about two weeks, I have to get one of my toes amputated :\

Click please


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 'Cause no one likes you /joke couldn't be bothered. Also might not be very active for about two weeks, I have to get one of my toes amputated :\
> 
> Click please


 
Hope it goes ok D:


----------



## Jake (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally hatched my Shadow Lugia!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 16, 2011)

Gave your Shadow LUGIA a Fresh water!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 16, 2011)

no...
I want mew...
Not shuppet or exeggacute?!


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

CLICK 

Riolu hunt is taking long time :c


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 17, 2011)

Clicks will get you love from me your god.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

CLICK


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2011)

Shiny Race 

Well, bye bye Gulpin.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 19, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Clicks will get you love from me your god.


 
Or gods.

Or ancestors.

Or Legendary Pokemon.

Whatever you worship.

If you don't believe in a god or deities, you will get love from your parents, because they secretly go on GPX+.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 19, 2011)

Nook, you're such a slow battler...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

I just saw one of my Riolu eggs I sent to shelter hatched into a shiny
F-M-L!!!!!!!!! I'm hunting a shiny Riolu as well!!!

Click click please please


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2011)

Click for exploration, please.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 19, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I just saw one of my Riolu eggs I sent to shelter hatched into a shiny
> F-M-L!!!!!!!!! I'm hunting a shiny Riolu as well!!!
> 
> Click click please please


 
If you were hunting shiny Riolu, why would you release it?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 19, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> If you were hunting shiny Riolu, why would you release it?


 
Daycare. Could only take 1 egg.

And I JUST got a shiny Riolu. I r happy 8D


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2011)

Click please


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 20, 2011)

Click...


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2011)

Click please


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 21, 2011)

Clicks. Now on my Zorua hunt


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Clicks. Now on my Zorua hunt



No offence but your click begs are really annoying. You don't even click back and that makes it even more irritating.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No offence but your click begs are really annoying. You don't even click back and that makes it even more irritating.


 
I'd love to. If my laptop wasn't a doucher. Plus Idk where the hell to find out whos clicked my eggs. New layout sucks B|

Plus wtf. EVERY (more or less) post you make on this thread is a 'click beg'. That's like saying "STOP BREATHING" or somethin'. Kinda hypocrytical and pointless, GIVEN THIS THREAD IS MEANT FOR THAT.

Gosh. Wtf


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2011)

But the difference is I actually click. And my point is you always add something pointless to your posts. Saying 'click me because I am your god'


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> But the difference is I actually click. And my point is you always add something pointless to your posts. Saying 'click me because I am your god'


 
Lol....

Dude you're kinda making yourself look like an idiot. J.s
This thread isn't "PUT THEM HERE AND PEOPLE WILL CLICK ONLY IF YOU CLICK MEANING YOU MUST CLICK IF YOU POST HERE YOUR EGGS"

Like I just explained, I don't know where you find the 'people who have interacted' section anymore. 
and wtf? It's called A JOKE to liven things up rather then being a boring ******* and putting CLICK PLEASE constantly.

Like seriously, wtf is the point in making this into an arguement when it's not even near petty its so ridiculous...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 22, 2011)

Click!


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 22, 2011)

Professor Cypress is pooping on the toilet -.-


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 23, 2011)

She wasn't pooping toilet 
It said little girls room.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Professor Cypress is pooping on the toilet -.-


 
I lol'd at that xD


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 23, 2011)

Still no info on the jewels...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2011)

They allow a pok?mon to use two moves of the specified jewels. i.e. My Deoxys can now use Twister and Dragon Claw. But they're not strong attacks.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 24, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I lol'd at that xD


 
She could be pissing, sitting on the toilet for no reason, or eating toilet paper.

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2011)

People take so freaking long to choose pok?mon/make a move. Most of the time, I think they just ignore the fact that they have a battle waiting for them.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 25, 2011)

Got a level jump on all the tree pokemon I had in the Mobile Walker =D


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 25, 2011)

Click please
Got another level jump =D


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2011)

Click please.

Grr GPX Is lagging... >> And it's stopping me doing the exploration... Lag is gone but now it's being silly >>


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 26, 2011)

Found Missingno. today.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally defeated ? in a battle.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2011)

click please.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 28, 2011)

Somebody put a shaymin in egg shelter!!!


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

Recovered from hospital, now to get this done.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 29, 2011)

what?
Click, please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 29, 2011)

Had to get one of my toes amputated, now go on chat?

Completed 3 singing Chatot again

I don't know what made me think that the Unown Exploration was the Deoxys one and made me adopt a Chingling from the Safari Zone.. Oh well didn't hurt anyone. :3


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

To get Moltress and finish the bird trio, or get Mewtwo??


----------



## Jake (Apr 1, 2011)

click please.

Doubt it but Shiny Race reward might be Fossil bird and turtle since it's a 5th Gen pokemon being hunted.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> click please.
> 
> Doubt it but Shiny Race reward might be Fossil bird and turtle since it's a 5th Gen pokemon being hunted.


 
click plz
Hmm... they should release a new novelty pkmn.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

3 level 100's lets go.

Grr snow... And my eggs were getting 50% maturity per calculation


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2011)

Click please. also help on how to change the time on GPX? nvm fix'd



 #224

Yay me and Jack can be Corporate buddies.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 3, 2011)

'This Pok?mon was egg #11 in King Politoed's 4-day shiny hunt started on March 28th, 2011'


----------



## 8bit (Apr 3, 2011)

I wanted agumon!


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> 'This Pok?mon was egg #11 in King Politoed's 4-day shiny hunt started on March 28th, 2011'


 
Yay


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 3, 2011)

Gpx+ Description:
"It pretends to guide the way for people, only to suck out their life force. It's light burns with the life force sucked from people and Pok?mon." 

Weird?


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2011)

No..


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 4, 2011)

click, please


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2011)

You're on early :S


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have some spare dragon type Pokemons? on White/black or D/P P SS/BY?


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Do you have some spare dragon type Pokemons? on White/black or D/P P SS/BY?


 
Yes. Umm... Let me go check. Go on IRC so we don't spam this topic?


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally new achievements...


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay, I can't tell if you're forfeiting or stalling until the match ends, [nook].


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 7, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Okay, I can't tell if you're forfeiting or stalling until the match ends, [nook].


 
Oops, I keep getting distracted by other things.

Sorry.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2011)

No more battles with you. You take too long. :C


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2011)

click please.

Gonna try get badges. Got Thunder Badge ^^ lol


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 7, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> No more battles with you. You take too long. :C


 
My internet died.

Let's battle on the weekends.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2011)

Grr I hate the battle tower >>

I beat ??? and got a nugget.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Grr I hate the battle tower >>
> 
> I beat ??? and got a nugget.


 
A nugget's a lot to me.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

a nugget's nothing to me.


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2011)

CLICK PLEASE!


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2011)

Black chest get.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Released 110 pokemon


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2011)

Released 126 Pokemon, I win.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 9, 2011)

Released 149 pokemon, I win.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2011)

**** cant beat that!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 9, 2011)

I've released a total of at least 168 pok?mon. (This is including the ones that haven't been adopted).


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 9, 2011)

TOO HUNDRUD ZEVENNDY SICKS RELEASED MONS


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2011)

wut.

1 Badge set down, 8 to go.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 10, 2011)

You don't have to post "click please" every single day...


----------



## «Jack» (Apr 10, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You don't have to post "click please" every single day...


 
clickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickplease


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 10, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> clickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickpleaseclickplease


 
One of these things is not like the other; one of these things just doesn't belong...


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

I just do it out of habit. And I'm keeping the thread alive,


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

Or at least trying to.

I wish this thread's regulars would come back.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

Grr Nigel....

Grr this Makuhita will take ages to get to level 100 >>


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

Grr Horus John That Kimako Person And Some Other Bros


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

John quit.

But srsly. You don't know the meaning of 'originals' you weren't here when this thread got 50+ *pages* per day.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Put-them-here-and-people-will-click!/page1251

And it was my birthday as well.

By the way, that was when Dracowymsy were super rare, rarer than lightbulbs coming to life and taking over Russia.
Only one person was breeding them.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

cool story bro'

Is this really necessary? I mean who needs this much..
*You've adopted 14 Pok?mon so far today. You may adopt 252 more before midnight EST.*


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 10, 2011)

HE SAID MY STORY WAS COOl
AND HE CALLED ME "BRO"

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2011)

We've always been bro's


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't beat Professor Cypress #3... Got her down to only her Shiny Aggron, then she was like "I CRITICAL HIT YOU" and she beat Cloysterman...

*you will never guess what happened next...*


Spoiler











My mind = blown

*then you will never guess what happened after that...*


Spoiler



I was in the shelter looking for some Slakoth, got 6 Unown and a Raquayza



My mind = Not as blown


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 11, 2011)

What did the first part mean? What was that image next to the shelter thing?


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> What did the first part mean? What was that image next to the shelter thing?


 
First part means the devil was with me, there is no image for the shelter.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 11, 2011)

First part to me means "Something related to religion and Nook probably doesn't know what it means" 

Second part to me means "Lol, I'm telling a cool story, bros"


----------



## Jake (Apr 11, 2011)

I WANT MY PRIZE!!!

Lolz I got it right they are fossils for the 5th gen 

Lol my proof

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-will-click!&p=1183442&viewfull=1#post1183442

Wtf it gave me a fossil Shieldon egg... >>

****, I want my Bird... http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?s=&showtopic=53168&view=findpost&p=1733631 don't want that **** turtle


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2011)

The turtle is cool, but I only got 2 nuggets.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

THEY ARE ALL ****!!

lol /hoarder


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

You were right right right
I'm not intrested in the fossils pokes...
Wow just found Soul dew!
And guess what?
First time I actually found the latios egg!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

eshays


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

2/3
Mystery random items/eggs
(Haven't seen manaphy)


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol Manaphy... When I was getting Suicune from my Legend Voucher there was Manaphy on the list... Lol fail


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Checked your legendary boxs you only have one manaphy!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Second box down to the right >>>> http://gpxplus.net/user/Bobdapeach#released

So I've owned 18


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

HOW COULD YOU RELEASE A LEGENDARY POKEMON?!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

I've released several 'rare' Pokemon, I counted and I released 100+ Novelty/Legends, then in my PC, my '-Fail' are Pokemon I'm selling at my shop.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Are they doing something to fossils?
Because it says there's a problem with database...


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Possibly, but doubt it, same thing happened this time yesterday.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

oops read it somewhere ages ago I think this happens everyday!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

It does -_-


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

But why though?


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

go ask Big Bidoof


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Back Online!


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Like 15 minutes ago /late


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

I was doing something...


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

Stop spamming the topic :\


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2011)

click please.

Decided to just get the base badges (excluding Unova) then later I'll go for the plus ones.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 13, 2011)

CLICK PLEASE....
How rare is Azelf...


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

I already did like 1 hour ago :\

Lol;

http://gpxplus.net/user/Wizboy777#inventory


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> CLICK PLEASE....
> How rare is Azelf...


 
It's a legendary. You're only chances of obtaining it are;
- Hope next month has an exploration for it (they haven't made one yet so chance are slightly high about there being one next month since they said they would be 'new' ones)
- Get a Legend Voucher/Legend Voucher plus (summon and adopt 25 pokemon, or win 1,500 battles in the Battle Tower)
- Stalk the lab (closest I got was a Mesprit egg, but I had a full party)
- Stalk the Egg Shelter (Maybe Cypress will breed one)
- Stalk the Safari Zone (maybe someone will release one, Chane of thing happing... 0.000000000000000000000000001%)


------------------------------------


Why can I never get Pokerus? The only time I got it was when I adopted a Likitung, adn my Ratatta needed for the Mewtwo exploration got it :\


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Stop spamming the topic :\


 
This coming from Mr. "Click Please".


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2011)

but it's not spamming the topic, it's using it what it's for.

And FYI, I don't capitalize the 'P' so you're even more wrong.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Stop spamming the topic :\


 
Errr... I do believe YOU spam/Double/Triple post the topic a damn sight more than anyone else. Hyprocrit.

Anyway, internet is back on and I'm just building up my team to face that DAMN youngster, hence the Sawks.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not spamming. I'm using the topic what it's for which is asking for clicks. Being that i'm probably one of the most active clickers on TBT I think that should be allowed. Also I'm not stopping anyone else from doing it either. End of story.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm not spamming. I'm using the topic what it's for which is asking for clicks. Being that i'm probably one of the most active clickers on TBT I think that should be allowed. Also I'm not stopping anyone else from doing it either. End of story.


 
I do believe you had a go at me saying _I_ was spamming by putting 'click please' purely on the basis I didn't click back, even though I DID EXPLAIN I don't know how to check who's clicked my team anymore, and my internet is so limited and terrible I cannot be asked.

*YOU'RE* the main spammer on this thread, you have a go at EVERYONE on it like you're the thread moderator yet all you do is spam the same thing (I.e: click please) then double/triple post (Which is known as spamming, you're always quick to jump on someone's back about it) and when someone tells you you're spamming you use this ''Oh, I'm just using this thread for what it's for" excuse.
I doubt the guy made this thread PURELY so you can constantly post 'click please' and take up 80% of every page with your double posting and complaining at someone who posts the same thing _a fraction_ of the amount you do. 

Hypocritical.

Phew...Haven't ranted like that since my Internet was cut off = =


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Point proven B|.

Anyway. Help me get my Sawks to level 25! I need to for the youngster battle.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

800 wins left until I get that Plus Voucher ^^
Also two badges left until Hoen Master


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 800 wins left until I get that Plus Voucher ^^
> Also two badges left until Hoen Master


 
With Achievements I keep finding I log in one day with like... 0 to unlock, log in another and BAM! I have like 4-7 to unlock. I was suprised to find that the other day. Got ALOT of pc boxes and Enigma stones that day...


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2011)

Only 3 achievements give you PC boxes, one of which is an Extra PC Box - which you don't have. Not being rude or mean but 2 PC boxes isn't "alot" /no offence

Gonna aim for 250 wins today


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Only 3 achievements give you PC boxes, one of which is an Extra PC Box - which you don't have. Not being rude or mean but 2 PC boxes isn't "alot" /no offence
> 
> Gonna aim for 250 wins today


 
IT'S ALOT TO ME ******* -metalgearawesomereference-

250 wins? I have like 20 somit.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

Click please. Shiny hunting Bulbasaur.
Add me if you want to get click backed too.. I don't usually check the people who clicked me


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2011)

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=54285


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw that.

Trash Can theme


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 17, 2011)

Click please

((nearly put 'Cluck please))


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 17, 2011)

Click Please...


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Saw that.
> 
> Trash Can theme


 
I know I saw your post in it :3 but still felt like posting it. The heaps bright colors give me a headache.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

When can we use the fossils...


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

Never.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

Its like big bidoof etc. can't be bothered to make them usable.
(Latios Egg 50% maturity.)


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

Lugia egg, 89% *corrupts* lol


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

Phione finds RARE BONE!
SELLS FOR 5,000 points!
(CLICK PLEASE)


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

lol povo


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

What's the best way to get points?


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

Clicking, or battle ??? and Professor Cypress in the battle tower.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Battling the Battler Tower.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I'll put my battle team back in the battle tower...


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2011)

650 wins left >>


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Click Please
Stupid Fog...


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

1 week. No fossils >>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

Click please, 1 achievement away from starting the Spiky Pichu achievement


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

plz click


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PLEASE GIVE HIM A CHESTO BERRY!


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Click please, 1 achievement away from starting the Spiky Pichu achievement exploration


 
Fix'd


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

WHY DID I BUY THAT ITEM FINDER (0 items found since, I usually got 1/2 a week).

Beat ??? once (You get a nugget) and I can beat the Young Trainer No problemo. (Just take Sawks and a dark or Electric type). 

got the walker-level jump glitch so now I put new pok?mon in
Click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

??? = Nugget
Cypress 1 = Tiny Mushroom
Cypress 2 = Stardust
Cypress 3 = Big Pearl

Old news is old.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> ??? = Nugget
> Cypress 1 = Tiny Mushroom
> Cypress 2 = Stardust
> Cypress 3 = Big Pearl
> ...


 
> > 
Old news is new news when it's old and forgotten!


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

eshays


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> eshays


 
-gets the exorcism kit-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WHY DID I BUY THAT ITEM FINDER (0 items found since, I usually got 1/2 a week).
> 
> Beat ??? once (You get a nugget) and I can beat the Young Trainer No problemo. (Just take Sawks and a dark or Electric type).
> 
> ...


 The glitch never works for me now. I only got to do it twice. Am I doing it wrong; How do you do it?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> The glitch never works for me now. I only got to do it twice. Am I doing it wrong; How do you do it?


 
I dunno. It just happens. I think it's randomly occuring. Probably because IP tracing to a location to check if you've ''moved' is highly glitchy. I've found on other sites/games where this thing is in effect it happens.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I dunno. It just happens. I think it's randomly occuring. Probably because IP tracing to a location to check if you've ''moved' is highly glitchy. I've found on other sites/games where this thing is in effect it happens.


 
)
i think it's annoying how I was in another part of my damn town and only leveled up like 1 level with that damn mobile walker :V


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> )
> i think it's annoying how I was in another part of my damn town and only leveled up like 1 level with that damn mobile walker :V


 
I was 2 miles out and got the same lvl up.

I dunno. I doubt it really works


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

For it to really work, you need to be in the South Pole, activate it, then move up to the North Pole and activate it. Then it will work great.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> For it to really work, you need to be in the South Pole, activate it, then move up to the North Pole and activate it. Then it will work great.


 
...
I now want someone to do it and find it STILL doesn't work.
Or they go up 2 levels


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2011)

Click and they level up heaps quicker than the M Walker.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Click and they level up heaps quicker than the M Walker.


 
-shrugs- I dunno. Counts if it's an event.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 20, 2011)

Found a manaphy egg!!!
3/3


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

what's the 3/3 for?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 20, 2011)

I got treasure chest missingno. and manaphy!


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh, cool


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2011)

Lucky..

haven't had a chest/egg/missingno. in awhile


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Click please.

Lol wtf. Some ****ing **** of a prick sent me a PM on GPX and asked why I have 10 Adamant Ratatta's....

I also need 2 Missing.No - any help is appreciated.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Click please.
> 
> Lol wtf. Some ****ing **** of a prick sent me a PM on GPX and asked why I have 10 Adamant Ratatta's....
> 
> I also need 2 Missing.No - any help is appreciated.


 

U mad?


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2011)

No. Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

U totally mad bro

(Click)


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm not.


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm mad.  Not that it matters, stop the bickering in here!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

U totally mad


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> U totally mad


 
Bidoof or Sporge?


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

Bidoof is too sexy to get mad.

Why is Professor Cypress #3 ranked the hardest to beat but easily beaten with 3 Pokemon?

And seriously, why do I have 8 Quick Claws... :|


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

Click on mine i guess...im new to GPX... so any advice guys.. this is my first egg, any idea what it is ?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

Its a shuckle


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

can you click on my new ones please ? + what are they ? :/


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

what are my eggs :/?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

#1 NO DOUBLE POSTING

#2 The fun of GPX+ Is that at first you do not know.

#3 Adopt from the shelter/ Safari zone. You can see what your getting and Safari zone has already hatched pok?mon

#4 It's GPX not GXP


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

WILL THEY MAKE THE FOSSILS USABLE?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

Plz click as i'm trying to get my 2nd shiny


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

Please click


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> WILL THEY MAKE THE FOSSILS USABLE?


 
= =;;

Fossils ARE usable. Just click them when you have a space in your party.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

No the NEW Fossils!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

click :|


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> WILL THEY MAKE THE FOSSILS USABLE?


 
Obv, they wouldn't hand them out and be like "these will never be usable" They'll probably release them on easter or something, like I was right with the shiny race prize, I'll probably be right with this, too /not too cocky.

500 wins, 500 wins left.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm tommorow or the day after?


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2011)

Most likely


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 23, 2011)

BTW
If you want two missingno. You have to have a free space(s) in your party!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 23, 2011)

Why?
Just started chinchou hunt and I can't find any...


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> BTW
> If you want two missingno. You have to have a free space(s) in your party!


I know. I'm not stalking the shelter when I can be clicking, and I can still find them even if I have a full party, and users PM me about it.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 23, 2011)

Click pl0x


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 23, 2011)

**** yea

click


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 23, 2011)

Click. I need Flake to get to a Vanilluxe for the battle tower.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2011)

Just put it in the level 1-25 division in the battle tower, (have all the other pokemon you use near level 25) then you'll like never need to use it and it gets EXP that's what I did to get Espeon to level 100 and did it in about 2 days.

New Easter event.. I am scared lol jk. time to summon

Summoned Groudon, corrupted it. Summoned Latios/Latias - got someone else's Cresellia and also Latias.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

How can people be missing summon eggs on a multiplier day?


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

Because the lab wasn't empty >>


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

It never is!
The shelter is very empty.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

It happens, I never use the shelter these days anyway


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

But I found a shaymin egg in there before...


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the lab, you have a greater chance of finding what you're looking for, the only time I like the shelter is like today (except when i'm not achievement hunting) and i'm usually hatching eggs, and then I hatch my eggs so quick that I can't get them from the Lab because of they need to be one hour old to hatch so then I like the Shelter, but I don't care today since I am getting badges.

Except i'll probably use it today to adopt badge pokemon. Good, I've now collected all badge Pokemon, just need to level them to 100.

Lol my level 2 Snorlax has 131 HP

Easter egg hunt. what is this **** lol it's fun


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG, I have 21 shelter grabs


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

I have 200+ so shh, and I've adopted like 60 already.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 24, 2011)

cool, also my pokemon in daycare just layed 4 eggs


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

derp it's a multiplier.. >>


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you noticed in the shop...


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

Old news is old. Already got 5 eggs.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

Only got 1.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 24, 2011)

click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone tell me ways to get eggs.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2011)

EDIT:/ So yea. Anyone found any eggs? I had a quick look but I've still not spotted anything.

Click my eggs. Gunna use today to start the 'So I herd' achievement


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

You just find them doing normal things on the site, selling items, buying items, clicking, battling, VS Seeker, Pokewalker, Mobile Walker, Hatching eggs, evolving, dressing up, adopting eggs/pokemon etc...


Yay blue stone get  sexy 



and 403 wins left >>

My Snorlax is a tank in the Battle Tower 

Enough friggen Reb orbs...


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Plz click as i'm trying to get coal badge


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 25, 2011)

click please


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 26, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2011)

Don'y copy my signature quote.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Don'y copy my signature quote.


 
i dont see it there ;')


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 26, 2011)

Clixorz Pl0xorz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

clix


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 26, 2011)

Click Please.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 26, 2011)

Only found 1 easter egg. Gaaah


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2011)

Haven't found any yet? Is it just random?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 26, 2011)

1 sucks...


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Haven't found any yet? Is it just random?


 
No its not, you have to do certain things like clicks and that. Well thats what they say and i've had no luck


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Clixorz Pl0xorz


 
Yay heaven summoned an angel


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't get what all the hype is about with the youngster joey? I mean i beat him easily


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 27, 2011)

Beaten him like 40 times.

Clixorz Pl0xorz


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 27, 2011)

click please.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Apr 27, 2011)

yOu GiveS mE cliCks?


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay, this is serious annoying now that there's too many noobs click begging so I wont ask anymore. Anyway, 1 easter egg to go.

I have all 30 eggs. Lick me


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow

also plz click


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

click my winter vulpix and i have 6 easter eggs so far


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Apr 28, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> click my winter vulpix and i have 6 easter eggs so far



oh dear, why on earth do you have two of the same eggs?


----------



## katiegirl (Apr 28, 2011)

cause their novelty


----------



## Tigergirl511 (Apr 28, 2011)

Katie can u privet message me back?


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

katiegirl said:


> cause their novelty


 
they're*

Yay multiplier. This tread is full of noobs. Probably gonna leave this thread.
Finally can use fossil. Was probably one of the first to use it, after the site came back up I checked my inventory and used it. I even posted in the thread before Zerxer edited it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Dont leave the thread bidoof, it'll be boring here without you making me look like a noob.

Also plz click


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 29, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 29, 2011)

Spoiler






Bidoof said:


> Bidoof said:
> 
> 
> > Bidoof said:
> ...


 
Sometimes you gotta exercise alone.
That's where the Pokewalker comes in.

Also, bypassed one quote per post thing.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2011)

Fossil turtle looks better than fossil bird


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 30, 2011)

What do they look like?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Fossil turtle looks better than fossil bird


 
Fossil turtle is boooooorrrrrrrring.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Fossil turtle is boooooorrrrrrrring.


 
It looks like shiny turtle.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> What do they look like?


 
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=54836


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 30, 2011)

There terrible...


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> There terrible...


 
They're*


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 30, 2011)

That probably took about 5 mins...
(Don't care about spelling!)


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

Nearly have all standard badges. Then gonna go for the plus's (even though I said I wouldn't - I am)


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 30, 2011)

Nooo...
I wanted to click


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

My idea of clicking > 10,000ish clicks
Everyone else on TBT > 3 clicks


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> That probably took about 5 mins...
> (Don't care about spelling!)


 
Five minutes to type that?

Besides, it's not spelling I'm worried about, it's grammar.


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a trainer card but hey, it has Pokemon in it.... anyways, I'll click a few around here.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 30, 2011)

Shiny Star said:


> It's a trainer card but hey, it has Pokemon in it.... anyways, I'll click a few around here.


 
Read the first post.

GPX+ and Dragcave.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 30, 2011)

click twice please


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Apr 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> click twice please


 
Dont push your luck boy 

Btw click


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 30, 2011)

Xx Jason xX said:


> Dont push your luck boy
> 
> Btw click


 
shut it, like my new title change ?


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2011)

Only a few hours until Easter Eggs are being told what they're used for. I'll be in the city then. but It wont bother me, I'll be back like 5 hours after reset.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 1, 2011)

Gems...


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2011)

I've hatched like 7 and I've got gems, battle items, heart sweets, and valuables. Victini OMG!!


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 1, 2011)

The gems and heart sweets were the only none valuable/shop items I think.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2011)

You get battle items.
lul cover fossil


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2011)

I want a multiplier for killing Osama Binladen. Victini get


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 2, 2011)

Plz click


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 2, 2011)

OMG

I just got a kyogre and a bidofo from the shelter


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2011)

Learn to edit.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 3, 2011)

i'm trying to get the coal badge, if i evolve my pokemon will that mean that they will not count towards the achievment


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2011)

Herpin' Derp. It obv says Onix not Steelix. dumb people these days


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2011)

How do you evolve pok?mon that require trading? i.e. Kadabra -> Alakazam?


----------



## Fillfall (May 4, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> How do you evolve pok?mon that require trading? i.e. Kadabra -> Alakazam?


 
Check the dex page. I think you have to wait five days or something.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Check the dex page. I think you have to wait five days or something.


 
Or have a special weather condition, or item.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2011)

76 more eggs left..


----------



## [Nook] (May 5, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> i'm trying to get the coal badge, if i evolve my pokemon will that mean that they will not count towards the achievment


 



			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> Learn to edit.


Putting it out there in case you strongly did not want to reply to that or if you didn't see it.
And to keep this from being spam,

Hey guys, post your custom skins. Mine has really eye burning colors, like bright yellow green, bright yellow, and hot pink.


----------



## Horus (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Jake (May 6, 2011)

Horus said:


>


 
Sexy


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2011)

This exploration annoys me :\

Hopefully I can finish it today die to the Aurora.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 7, 2011)

click please


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

Click PLZ


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2011)

So as planned, when I came on in the morning I found the key 

Good, now I can do Deoxys exploration 

On task 5, need to click but I have a huge headache from walking around the desert in the heat. And have to go out for dinner, not looking forward to it. Just wanna sleep.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 8, 2011)

Multiplier?


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2011)

Mothers day


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 8, 2011)

Not here that was ages ago...
Is mew unobtainable?


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 8, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Not here that was ages ago...
> Is mew unobtainable?



I don''t think its unnobtainable but probably one of those non summonable legendarys


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Not here that was ages ago...
> Is mew unobtainable?


 
It's mothers day in Australia and a few other countries yesterday. So that is why end of story
And no, You need tog et a legend voucher, Lab grab or cypress grab. all pokemon are obtainable on the site.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2011)

Whoop Shiny Race/ Oh **** I double posted. what you gonna do sue me? See if I care. Also if you reply to the second irrelevant part of the post you're spamming


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2011)

Should really complete this Deoxys exploration...


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 10, 2011)

Porygon shiny race...


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2011)

old news is old


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

Between the whole of gpx

Gotta get started


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 10, 2011)

click for a bagel


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> click for a bagel


Just a question do you mass click or do you do one click at a time?
 cause if you don't mass click it could help


----------



## [Nook] (May 10, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> click for a bagel


 
Just a question do you send it by mail or personally?
cause if you don't send it by mail it's going to take a long time


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2011)

Need to click...


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 13, 2011)

Got a rayquaza yesterday.
Click PLZ.


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2011)

Selling a cover fossil.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 13, 2011)

Haven't really checked GPX+ Much. slowly doing the Mudkip achievement.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 13, 2011)

Click pls, goin for kanto master acheivment


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 13, 2011)

can i be rude and ask for a double click please :')


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 13, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> can i be rude and ask for a double click please :')



Rude, i think its rude that i clicked you earlier and you haven't clicked me.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 14, 2011)

Click PLZ.
I wanna use the back room...


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 14, 2011)

Click Please


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 14, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> Rude, i think its rude that i clicked you earlier and you haven't clicked me.


 
i triple clicked dude.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 15, 2011)

Click Please
Backroom only has stuff that comes from the shop????


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2011)

the backroom sells items from the shop sold by other users that aren't in stock, Orbs, fossils, Gems. etc..


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 15, 2011)

Currently its items that very common.
Fin Fossil but I don't have enough points and I have a fossil relicanth already.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2011)

duh.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> the backroom sells items from the shop that aren't in stock, Orbs, fossils, Gems. etc..


 
Well no it sells things other people sell back.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2011)

I didn't bother saying that since it is obvious.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I didn't bother saying that since it is obvious.


 
Not really. The way you put it made it sound like the shop STOCKS those items. Not that they're sold to the shop then placed in the back.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2011)

But everyone knows what the Secret Key is for. If you don't then you're stupid.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

Plz click, tryin to get novice trainer


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 18, 2011)

Click Please.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 19, 2011)

Click please ;D


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 20, 2011)

Click Please
PASS ORBS!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> But everyone knows what the Secret Key is for. If you don't then you're stupid.


 
What if you're a n00b? 

That's a really *****y way to say it. They're not stupid it just means they havent looked into it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> What if you're a n00b?
> 
> That's a really *****y way to say it. They're not stupid it just means they havent looked into it.


 
Remember, though, Bidoof is apparently the GPX+ god and if you're not as well versed in GPX+ as he is, then you're an infidel and must burn in the fiery pits of Pok?mon hell.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Remember, though, Bidoof is apparently the GPX+ god and if you're not as well versed in GPX+ as he is, then you're an infidel and must burn in the fiery pits of Pok?mon hell.





Couldn't help myself C:​


----------



## Fillfall (May 20, 2011)

Pass orbs: 
http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=55569


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 20, 2011)

youz clickz my pokezemonz?


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 21, 2011)

Bidoof thinks were n00bs he isn't posting.
(Click Please)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 21, 2011)

Got a Ditto when I was hunting for my summoned legendary (which I missed again).

Click and hatch, I want to breed dracowymsys already


----------



## [Nook] (May 21, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Bidoof thinks were n00bs he isn't posting.
> (Click Please)


 
I understand this post fully.


----------



## Fillfall (May 21, 2011)

No pokemons in shelter -.-


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 21, 2011)

Breeding Dracowymsys


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2011)

Just got the mobile walker glitch 5 times in a row. Good because it got used on Pokemon that needed 12,000/16,400 maturity and saved me the trouble


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Just got the mobile walker glitch 5 times in a row. Good because it got used on Pokemon that needed 12,000/16,400 maturity and saved me the trouble


 
Lol, been needing that.

Btw you're not desperatly in need of Draco Wymsys are you? I'm releasing them by the bucket load


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2011)

Nah. I can breed them anyway. And there is a limit of only allowed 6 in your PC/party. Doesn't make sense... But in order to see Dracowymsy in the shelter you have to have 5 or less in total of your possession. And I don't really need them anyway, and it would kinda screw up the novelty restrictions since I am looking for those things.

6th glitch in a row. And 24 Pokemon left until I can get all plus badge achievements. Make that 7th 8th 9th 10th and 18


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

click plz

Currently going for:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 23, 2011)

Breeding a ****ton of Dracowymsys. Pissed like within 10 eggs someone got a shiny and I missed it :l


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2011)

5 more pokemon to level 100 and I can get all badge achievements..


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 23, 2011)




----------



## crazyredd45 (May 23, 2011)

Click plz


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2011)

Lickylicky needs 2 more levels then I'm done.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 24, 2011)

Litwick 11 eggs
Porygon 42 eggs


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 24, 2011)

Aiming for:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 25, 2011)

Got Shiny Dracowymsy. 
Going to release an ONSLAUGHT of Dracowymsys into the shelter if any of you want to grab them. Releasing them now and I think you're all offline but yea..

EDIT:// Released 'em. Why the heck won't Zergoose + Ditto Mate now?! It seems that my mating rituals ain't working > > I bought that darned red string to make them!


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

:3


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Got Shiny Dracowymsy.
> Going to release an ONSLAUGHT of Dracowymsys into the shelter if any of you want to grab them. Releasing them now and I think you're all offline but yea..
> 
> EDIT:// Released 'em. Why the heck won't Zergoose + Ditto Mate now?! It seems that my mating rituals ain't working > > I bought that darned red string to make them!


 If I were you I would just get a male Zangoose. They would breed much quicker than Ditto + Zergoose and wont affect the amount of novelties you would breed.




			
				GPX Wiki said:
			
		

> Ditto is also prized not only for its rarity but also for its breeding capabilities. What many people fail to realize, though, is that breeding another Pok?mon with Ditto is not as effective as breeding that Pok?mon with another member of its own species.



http://gpxplus.wikia.com/wiki/Ditto


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> [/url]


 
Darn. Like I get the thing and it should work. I bred 150 Dracowymsys off of it and got 2 shinies (One I didn't get)

BTW, anyone else realised that if you release an egg which turns out to be shiny YOU get the count to?


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

What do you mean?

Pass Orbs are so easy to get...


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 27, 2011)

Click plz

By the way what browser do you (not aimed at anyone) use. I use chrome which isn't very good but the browsers fast. Is there any better ones


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2011)

Chrome.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 28, 2011)

The Lab is empty?!


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

It happens.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 28, 2011)

I wish I had stuff to summon.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

I sold an Dialga, Ho-Oh and Kyogre summoning items before reset.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 28, 2011)

...Which someone probably bought...
I'm gonna mass click.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

You got a Manaphy Egg. Haha beat you to it /bully


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 28, 2011)

It's annoying I would have to wait an hour unless I use my flame orb...


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

Used GPX Mobile last night, was rather good. annoying I've only got 18 shelter grabs left >> Wooh posts this and goes to 35


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 28, 2011)

Random 3.4x

WHY WONT ZERGOOSE DROP ME A DARN ZERGOOSe ; A;
Jaaaaakkee... You haven't got a *MALE* Zergoose perchance? I need one ; A;


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Random 3.4x
> 
> WHY WONT ZERGOOSE DROP ME A DARN ZERGOOSe ; A;
> Jaaaaakkee... You haven't got a *MALE* Zergoose perchance? I need one ; A;



The 3.4 is part of the Porygon Shiny Hunt Weekend Multiplier. And you would have to buy the Zergoose from the shop         Yay second shiny porygn. got it on the mobile, too. make that 3rd. got it on the mobile,also.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> The 3.4 is part of the Porygon Shiny Hunt Weekend Multiplier. And you would have to buy the Zergoose from the shop         Yay second shiny porygn. got it on the mobile, too. make that 3rd. got it on the mobile,also.


 
Wait so porygons are hatching as shinys quicker? 
and decided to rape this 3.4x by getting a silph. scope and breeding Ditto + Zergoose. I know they're appearing since the same guy nabbed the first two I sent out...

And Jake OT: But you able to trade for that Zorua


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

PM me about it. about tod sleep. got someone elses shaymin, beem in the lab for 24 minutes :/ shiny lab snover... accidentally clicked it on my phone.d missed a blue stone in the backroom. oh well been lucky enough today.


----------



## Fillfall (May 28, 2011)

Try to beat my clicking record om GPX+ Mobile. 7,5k


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2011)

yeah. haven't discovered the secret to clicking on this yet lol

NEED SHELTER GRABS! On my PC so I can click now 




			
				GPX Shelter said:
			
		

> You've adopted 291 Pok?mon so far today. You may adopt 1 more before midnight EST.



Really. I took more than I thought.

Like no one on TBT is in this Shiny Racr. Only like 3 (that I know of) and have all completed it.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Chrome.


I use chrome but i only get 50 clicks every 3 minutes


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

Got a male Zergoose so breeding for zergooses. 

SO ANNOYING THAT I'M ONLY GETTING ZANGOOSE EGGS (bought Silph Scope)


----------



## Horus (May 30, 2011)

;D


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

Horus said:


> ;D


 
Shiny Dracowymsy
I win c:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2011)

I'd have the patience to get 3,500 interactions in a day. I got close enough and then quit.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 30, 2011)

WHY WONT MY ZERGOOSES PRODUCE ANY ZEGOOSE EGGS?!??!?!?!
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WHY WONT MY ZERGOOSES PRODUCE ANY ZEGOOSE EGGS?!??!?!?!
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 Because it's not guaranteed? Just because you have a male and female Zergoose doesn't mean they'll be popping out Zergoose babies.


----------



## [Nook] (May 30, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> WHY WONT MY ZERGOOSES PRODUCE ANY ZEGOOSE EGGS?!??!?!?!
> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


 
A ZEGOOSE?
NEW SPECIES DISCOVERED BY AERI


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

Horus said:


> ;D


 Naww so cute. I was going for Shiny Kibago (forgot English name) when I ran out of Shelter grabs for Porygon. I only saw two though. None of them were shiny...


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 31, 2011)

Its called Axew.


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

4th Shiny Porygon


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 31, 2011)

I found 2 Legendarys in the shelter today!


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

no biggie.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> no biggie.


 
Thats what she said to you > w >


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Thats what he said to you > w >



fix'd


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> fix'd


 
....So a gay guy told you your penis wasn't big

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
My god that was dim 


Decided to try breeding a Pokii instead. I really want a shiny Zergoose or Pokii so yea.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 31, 2011)

These Bidoofs?!
STILL NO SHINY?!


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> ....So a gay guy told you your penis wasn't big
> 
> TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> My god that was dim
> ...


 
I will mingle with Nigel to get him to release his


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I will mingle with Nigel to get him to release his


 

.................
Oh lord the gay jokes I saw in that statement...


----------



## Jake (May 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> .................
> Oh lord the gay jokes I saw in that statement...


 
There wasn't any intentionality gay jokes in that. You obv interpreted it wrongly


----------



## Fillfall (May 31, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Its called Axew.


 
Ever heard of Japanese?

x4 day :S


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

Plz click

doing pidgey shiny hunt


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> There wasn't any intentionality gay jokes in that. You obv interpreted it wrongly


 
-pet pet- 
I don't think it helped that my original statement was a sex joke, you accidently made it look like a gay one then it goes on.

We shall henceforth not speak about this incident..It shall forever be known as ''Bidoof's blunder''


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

15 eggs in


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Click. Shiny hunting Pokii


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I managed to do Dracowymsy within 150 eggs so this shouldn't take long.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

i've only ever done one shiny hunt and i finished it in 26 eggs and i haven't got any further than that yet


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 31, 2011)

I've done 2 races they were the Litwick and Porygon ones...
Bidoof hunt started before they did -.-


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2011)

An albino commander wymsy is an unwhimsical commander wymsy.


----------



## Horus (May 31, 2011)

You call this a shiny? I'm slapping whoever made it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2011)

Horus said:


> You call this a shiny? I'm slapping whoever made it.


 
You so lucky 


also what is this potato thing I can sell for 10,000 points...











Porygon T at level 84 with Potato battery after waiting 5 days.

Now to get Raikuo.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You so lucky
> 
> 
> also what is this potato thing I can sell for 10,000 points...
> ...



...
how do you do it?

Egg 22 of my hunt


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2011)

Do what?

You get Potato Batteries from hatching Porygon, I just got one.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

I mean more that you said you use chrome and yet you get so many clicks.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2011)

I just do it. There is no secret to it. I guess using hot keys helps.


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> I've done 2 races they were the Litwick and Porygon ones...
> Bidoof hunt started before they did -.-


 
considering you don't have a limit on the amount of Litwick eggs or Porygon eggs you can adopt from the shelter, and you get multipliers... Obv it would be easier to hatch a shiny, it would also be easier if you put your Pokemon into your PC and has a full party of 6 Bidoof eggs, and used the Mobile Walker, too. 

Also Blue Stone get.

Aracanine took too many drugs...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

So to get Porygon T you need to hatch a **** ton of Porygons for that funky battery item?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 3, 2011)

Porygon-T is so ugly...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Porygon-T is so ugly...


 
I like it. Looks like a Potato


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 3, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Porygon-T is so ugly...


 
I like it. Looks Unique


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 3, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> I like it. Looks Unique


 
I think it looks like a womans enjoyment aide o 3o


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks fine.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> So to get Porygon T you need to hatch a **** ton of Porygons for that funky battery item?


 
Or buy it in the Backroom.

If I get another one in these 500-600 eggs I need to hatch for Hatching Insanity. I'll PM you when I'm about to sell it?

Hacthed 936 Porygon... 564 left...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Or buy it in the Backroom.
> 
> If I get another one in these 500-600 eggs I need to hatch for Hatching Insanity. I'll PM you when I'm about to sell it?


 
sure.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

But the backroom doesn't restock every time an item is sold. So you might be there a while and you'll need 15,000 points.

And any extra Shiny Porygon I obtain from now and hatching insanity will be sold in the GPX shop for 500 TBT Bells each.

Also posted an update in the shop if you'd like the check that out.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 4, 2011)

I sold it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Or buy it in the Backroom.
> 
> If I get another one in these 500-600 eggs I need to hatch for Hatching Insanity. I'll PM you when I'm about to sell it?
> 
> Hacthed 936 Porygon... 564 left...


 
> > why not use Magikarp?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 4, 2011)

Its an achievement.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Its an achievement.


 
He knows that.

@Aeri; Because Magikarp only nees like 1,240 maturity to hatch, so it is adopted lots in the shelter. In addition most Magikarp adopted wont be at least an hour old, so I will need to wait until xx:12 or use a flame orb. I also have hatched nearly 1,000 Porygon so there is not point starting again on Magikarp...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> He knows that.
> 
> @Aeri; Because Magikarp only nees like 1,240 maturity to hatch, so it is adopted lots in the shelter. In addition most Magikarp adopted wont be at least an hour old, so I will need to wait until xx:12 or use a flame orb. I also have hatched nearly 1,000 Porygon so there is not point starting again on Magikarp...


 
Ah lol. Gunna follow your example for Shiny Porygon/Battery and the achievement.
THANKS DITTO <3

Is a Ditto + Porygon match up the best I can do d'ya think Jake? Or could I do better?


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Ah lol. Gunna follow your example for Shiny Porygon/Battery and the achievement.
> THANKS DITTO <3
> 
> Is a Ditto + Porygon match up the best I can do d'ya think Jake? Or could I do better?


 Umm, since Porygon has no gender. I guess you could do that, but I'd try sometime like you said Porygon + Ditto, then I'd try something in the Mineral egg group (ie, Rogennrolla [sp?] or Onis (which has the same amount of maturity as Porygon)) then see which gives the better result. However... Ditto + Porygon will only produce Porygon eggs and will most likely produce eggs slower... Porygon + XXX Will produce Porygon and XXX eggs and will most likely produce eggs quicker.


Just fiddle around until you get a comfortable breeding pair. 

However, I was breeding Ditto + Lunatone for TBD and they did seem to produce 2 eggs every hour or two. The decision is really up to you.
And I can see your ditto is level 20 and Porygon-Z is level 8... The closer the level the more they breed. So keep that in mind, too. That's really all I can say.

and by follow your example of achievement.. Do you mean get hatching insanity.. If you do don't do Porygon, go to your Dex > click completion stats down the bottom right corner and look under "Most Obtained Eggs" and "Most Obtained Pok?mon" The ones that are the highest and very similar are what you have hatched the most of - so use that. I'm doing Porygon because I have obtained 936 Porygon eggs and 937 Porygon.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof did you sell the fossils?


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes. I am fossil-less right now


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought the sheildon fossil.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I just got a Plume Fossil from the under ground.. grr I need Lustrous Orb and Lunar Wing...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Gunna stick with Porygons. Purely because I like them and because the only other pokemon I could do is either Gulpin or Riolu. Niether interest me atm


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Riolu = too much maturity, Gulpin = Pokii's Rage,


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 4, 2011)

Who want my adamant orb?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

I would


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Who want my adamant orb?


 
if you get a lustrous orb or lunar wing, PM me yeah?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a Palkia Bidoof


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah mate, but I need their summoning items.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> yeah mate, but I need their summoning items.


 
...God just heard your accent and s******ed.
and ok. I'll keep my eyes out for you.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 4, 2011)

Could anyone breed a rare novelty like Pokii?
Something I don't have.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Could anyone breed a rare novelty like Pokii?
> Something I don't have.


 
I was doing it for a time. But I use Ditto + Pokii which usually gives Pinco.
I'll do it if you had bells


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Could anyone breed a rare novelty like Pokii?
> Something I don't have.


 
there's my shop...  cheap prices, too!
@Aeri: you're too funny


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> there's my shop...  cheap prices, too!
> @Aeri: you're too funny


 
SCREW YOU AND YOUR GPX+ MONOPOLY D<


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> SCREW YOU AND YOUR GPX+ MONOPOLY D<


 
 Monopoly = win


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Monopoly = win


 
Monopoly = that annoying boardgame you spend hours playing, only to realise the banker was cheating and the hotels which were on the board have been lodged into the skull of whoever was sat next to you as they forced you to mortgage them


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

>>

Porygon are getting hard to find...

Got a Heart Sweet from the backroom...

Red chest - red orb


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 5, 2011)

pidgey shiny hunt so boorrinng


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 5, 2011)

Shiny hunts are ridiculously boring, hence they're hard.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 5, 2011)

Its kinda not worth is it


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 5, 2011)

They are for personal glory and achievements


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 5, 2011)

Theres only about 2 acheivments that require shiny hunt.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 5, 2011)

No.

Theres about 8-10


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 5, 2011)

Really?

what are they?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 5, 2011)

I cba to post them now. I'll do it in a few minutes or let Bidoof do it for me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I cba to post them now. I'll do it in a few minutes or let Bidoof do it for me.


 
Lul you guessed right 

well there's definitely not 2, there's 4
1) Shine Master: Complete 8 shiny hunts on the shine recorder
2) Great Success: Complete a shiny hunt in under 150 eggs
3) Quitter: Quit a shiny hunt with over 100 eggs hatched
4) Persistent: complete a shiny hunt lasting over 500 eggs

then I think there are a few semi shiny hunt ones. Such as the Shiny hunter/collector/seeker ones (3 of them), obtaining Shiny Pokemon - Gulpin and Klink (2) I think that's all the ones involving shiny Pokemon. But only 4 count towards needing a Shiny Recorder.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lul you guessed right
> 
> well there's definitely not 2, there's 4
> 1) Shine Master: Complete 8 shiny hunts on the shine recorder
> ...



So technically alot more than 2 XD


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah

I'll put this here because I don't know if anyone reads the exploration announcements because they don't do them. but the last two have my attention;

- Special Explorations are changed every month.
- Don't worry about missing out on one, older ones are always put into rotation
- Quitting a Special Exploration takes up your one chance to embark on a Special Exploration for the month
- If you do not complete the Special Exploration you have embarked at the end of the month, it will be automatically ended and you will receive no prize
- Special Explorations that yield more than one reward may be embarked upon again when they are rotated in again in a future month
*- Sometime in the future when there are enough Special Explorations to efficiently do so, 3-4 Special Explorations will be featured in a month and you will be able to embark on 2 different ones (you cannot repeat the same one twice in the same month)
- There will eventually be a Special Exploration for every single non-summonable Legendary Pok?mon (yes, even Arceus)*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

I need clicks though and my laptops to slow to click on sooo....

Explorations are out for me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

Mobile site?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 7, 2011)

My phone has no credit on it for internet


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor you


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Click plz


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Poor you



Ikr.
I'll just have to wait untill I get a new PC then download an auto clicker


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Ikr.
> I'll just have to wait untill I get a new PC then download an auto clicker


 
Which are against the rules and will get you banned.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 9, 2011)

want to transfer to firefox or something that can hold more tabs at once unlike google chrome which can reach a maximum of 150 then crash. I have chrome for the speed , is there any other browsers that are as fast but hold more tabs?


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

Opera.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Firefox. Opened 200 in college with no problems.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

It doesn't matter how many tabs a browser can open up, nor the browser you use (except IE), it's the persistence one has to be bothered to click.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It doesn't matter how many tabs a browser can open up, nor the browser you use (except IE), it's the persistence one has to be bothered to click.


 
Tbh I would be bothered if my laptop didn't ***** fit. I've still got to convince my dad to buy me 4/8gig of RAM


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

k.


Anyway. I managed to get a Ditto whilst they were still rare on Dial-Up speed, as well as get 10,000 interactions in one day on Dial-Up. So really, browsers aren't a problem.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> k.
> 
> 
> Anyway. I managed to get a Ditto whilst they were still rare on Dial-Up speed, as well as get 10,000 interactions in one day on Dial-Up. So really, browsers aren't a problem.


 
I lack patience (The problem with being technically autistic xD)
I can do it but I just get SO bored xD


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2011)

I need my mojo back. GPX is really boring now.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess i have to be interested or bothered, but my highest clicks ever in one day is still only 712  . I got bothered once when i found out about how to make chrome have 100 clicks at a time. But after that i've rarely been on.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I need my mojo back.


 
-insert Austin Power's movie reference-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2011)

Same. I managed to get the second Clicker achievement, barely though. And I had used my phone.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 15, 2011)

Epic Winning


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish i was that lucky


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 17, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Epic Winning


First try or did you go through a lot?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was egg 158 in a 31 day shiny hunt that started on May 16th


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a Patato Battery + Blue Stone, so I am selling Feral Zergoose  + Porygon T in the GPX shop


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Really weird that i haven't been on in 2 weeks and my pokemon still level up _Unicorn_

_EDIT: tHe threads dying_


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna double post because we nedd more people to post in this thread


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2011)

That isn't going to do anything. Posting in this thread isn't going to bring more people in it. TBT needs more people and we have to wait until AC3DS is released.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll take those two Pok?mon from you at some point Biddy.

Going for hatching madness. So obviously constantly shiny hunting Gulpin


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Might go on spheal shiny hunt


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2011)

got a shiny Porygon, if anyone wants it you can buy it at the GPX shop.


I so lucky 














 :3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 2, 2011)

Need something to get me back interested in GPX+


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

Exploration..


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 4, 2011)

*click pl0xerz*


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally....

After constantly missing Professor Cypress's Unowns... I get an egg....






Would have liked an Unown, but a Moltress is fine. Now I have finished the bird trio 


: 3


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Jul 10, 2011)

Clickenz me pokemans? xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 10, 2011)

woah, this is still going on?

i couldn't keep up with gpx, lol


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 10, 2011)

CLICK PLZ


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> woah, this is still going on?
> 
> i couldn't keep up with gpx, lol


 
I kept it alive

jks


I just noticed... I'm a bit late




			
				Wymsy said:
			
		

> A thing to look for in the future will be a new Normal Exploration, which will be between Beachside Treasure and Incident in Yellow Forest in terms of difficulty and requirements.




Yay


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 11, 2011)

Click Please


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2011)

3 Porygon left...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 14, 2011)

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ron+Swanson

made a new account


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2011)

I got a red chest like 2 hours ago (i'm so over Red Orbs I've literally had like 100). And it have me a Red Orb.... RAGE!!

Just then I get another red chest, and I get a Lustrous Orb 
 Yay


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 31, 2011)

THE THREAD IS DEAD!
*Revives*


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 31, 2011)

Click please.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 2, 2011)

I want my Shiny!
No multiplier...


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2011)

then click


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 2, 2011)

Bidoof you haven't clicked me yet.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2011)

1) i'm not in a clicky mood
2) when I need to click for this exploration you shall be clicked.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 2, 2011)

*Releases 60 Pokemon*


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2011)

Were any Patrat?


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2011)

Too skilled;












But I missed out on the drop before with heaps more shinies and a Kyurem  http://gpxplus.net/user/miamonkey#released


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 4, 2011)

What hunt should I do now?
Edit:I went for beldum.


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 8, 2013)

NOOOOO this thread died


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

Because I was the only one left


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 18, 2013)

We should get it going again then


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2013)

yes but everyone hates this thread so :\


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> yes but everyone hates this thread so :\



I'm going to boot up my account so I can get this going so I will edit when I remember my password 

EDIT:
OK so I got my account running so I will post my Pokemon. Pretty low levels but I haven't done this in a few months.


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yaaay, tbf i don't know why people hate this thread ts not that bad


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2013)

ma either


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 19, 2013)

Might aswell


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2013)

pls they need ur luv


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 19, 2013)

Slightly got back to this now, but not much clicking yet.. I hunk I still have this in my sig.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2013)

Andy I missed u


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

These need some TLC, people!


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

i click them all


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i click them all



I'll click yours too


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

senk u


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Andy I missed u



I will try checking out this place once or twice in a while..
Click my pokemanz


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

no b/cos you have to come here always to get clicks :3


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> no b/cos you have to come here always to get clicks :3



What?


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What?



if you dont know what we're talking about don's spam here


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Where did you get a Keldeo?


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

Keldeo in my sig is for vDex which I obtaind from the Tanabata event


the one (or ones?) I have on GPX+ are form the exploration.

I obtained both from the exploration, and then had the musketeer trio in my party to change a Keldeo to it's Resulute (is that what it's called? form


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 21, 2013)

Jake. said:


> no b/cos you have to come here always to get clicks :3



Overly attached aussie friend..
Click my munchlax so it evolves and makes me able to finish the exploration..


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

Fillfall said:


> Overly attached aussie friend..
> Click my munchlax so it evolves and makes me able to finish the exploration..



ok b/cos i love u <333


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2013)

**** yeah, Prof Gallows with the sticky

Anyway;



 



Both within hours of each other


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2013)

click me lul sweg


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

Today I got a Phione egg


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you mean manaphy?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

Horus said:


> Do you mean manaphy?



No, Phione. Check my party


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh ._.


Seemed like it'd be more special


----------



## oath2order (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, I'd prefer Manaphy, but whatevs  It's something


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2013)

Eh, was from an earlier shiny hunt I didn't finish


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh, yeah, I fed that for you today


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

I just got a ****ing Regigigas from the Shelter!


----------



## Horus (Aug 5, 2013)

Oo, neat


----------



## Wish (Aug 5, 2013)

omg this is so old i remember this


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's still around. I'm almost done with my Kanto and Johto dexes. I hate these stupid baby Pokemon and all these stones.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 5, 2013)

ancient thread


----------



## oath2order (Aug 5, 2013)

Pidjiken said:


> ancient thread



...And? What's your point?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

Let's keep this alive.
Click please.

Edit: And omg I last posted here in like 2011...


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Let's keep this alive.
> Click please.
> 
> Edit: And omg I last posted here in like 2011...



what are those things in the boxes in your signature and how can you change your signature on the site


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> what are those things in the boxes in your signature and how can you change your signature on the site



They are trinkets, you have to assign them here.
http://gpxplus.net/trinkets/collection You go to the trinkets below and click options, then click Add to User Card.


----------



## Horus (Aug 15, 2013)

**** YES.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2013)

Horus said:


> **** YES.



horus i am so proud of u


----------



## Horus (Aug 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> horus i am so proud of u



*Jelly of the seven shiny boxes*

I just wanted shiny fossil Kabuto c:


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> They are trinkets, you have to assign them here.
> http://gpxplus.net/trinkets/collection You go to the trinkets below and click options, then click Add to User Card.



How do you change the main Pokemon in your signature like I don't want Flygon anymore

Never mind I be afoo


----------



## Horus (Aug 18, 2013)

(╯?□?)╯︵ ┻━┻





rofl, was good with the fossil one but ok



...swimming in the shinies nao.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2013)

Now I have two Kyogres. One from the Blue Orb, one from the Safari.

<3 Kyogre

still no shinies.


----------



## Horus (Aug 20, 2013)

I feel for you o2o


So evolve both, one, or none of the Kabutos?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 21, 2013)

Evolve one so you can have shiny Kabutops.


----------



## eruniban (Aug 25, 2013)

someone send me pm to tell me what this is about


----------



## oath2order (Aug 28, 2013)

omfg

I was in the Safari Zone doing because the Ditto Exploration needed a Pidove from the Safari Zone. I saw a Cresselia and accidentally skipped past it.

Then I got my Pidove.

And came back and got the Cresselia.

That makes three legendaries from the Safari Zone. Does the staff put them in there or what?

EDIT: So I'm trying to get the Pudding Vat achievement and I just hactehd a shiny slime slugma omgomgomgomg I wasn't even trying for this.


----------



## Horus (Sep 15, 2013)

http://gpxpl.us/ohXah

Completed the shiny hunt twice, yet I don't know the 3rd pokemon that's part of the hunt. Magikarp, Bagon, and??


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2013)

Horus said:


> http://gpxpl.us/ohXah
> 
> Completed the shiny hunt twice, yet I don't know the 3rd pokemon that's part of the hunt. Magikarp, Bagon, and??



bulbasaur.

look at the shine recorder u lazy ****


----------



## Horus (Sep 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> bulbasaur.
> 
> look at the shine recorder u lazy ****



WTFISABULBASAUR


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2013)

Horus said:


> WTFISABULBASAUR


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2013)

how the **** do you get your shinies so fast I'm doing my own hunt for a shiny Axew and I'm at 98 ****ing eggs


----------



## Jake (Sep 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> how the **** do you get your shinies so fast I'm doing my own hunt for a shiny Axew and I'm at 98 ****ing eggs



u wot m8?


----------



## oath2order (Sep 16, 2013)

Not you. What's his face who got the two for the hunt already.


----------



## Horus (Sep 16, 2013)

They were on the same day too LOL

Excluding the underlined, I'm damn lucky


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Your Axew hunt was at 19 and I hate you ._.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Your Axew hunt was at 19 and I hate you ._.



I plan on getting another if that makes you happy


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2013)

NO it does not.

I want my own >.>

I want my Baby Daddy and Sugar Momma Haxorus pair who love each other very much and have had over 1,500 children to have a shiny.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2013)

I know this is a double post and all but whatever. I GOT MY SHINY AXEW.

Baby Momma and Sugar Daddy finally had their baby <3


----------



## Horus (Oct 2, 2013)

Woo gratz


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2013)

Okay my next shiny hunt was a Porygon.

FIRST EGG WAS MY SHINY.


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Okay my next shiny hunt was a Porygon.
> 
> FIRST EGG WAS MY SHINY.



I'm jelly


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't be jelly


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2013)

wat





wat





wat





wat
http://gpxplus.net/info/dBatv

WAT


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

Just accept it.


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

This thread seems pretty dead 
~just putting them here, because they would die otherwise o.0


----------

